# *** Positive Mental Attitude TTC - Anyone joining us? ***



## Bump2Baby

There is a group for everything else so i thought i would start my own :winkwink:

I had my first child in 2000 and since then have been stuck on a roller coaster i have accepted as my journey, i have gotten to where i am now with a positive mental attitude i have been told is infectious and helps others and that is something that showed me i was meant to walk this path to help others also get through it :hugs:

I am using fertility help and suppliments but feel it is a PMA that has the biggest effect so this group is for anyone no matter what their story who is using a PMA to help them conceive :happydance:



*Bump2Baby  
Eternity 
Hopeful335 
Liliesmum 
Smiler82 
WithLoveMum 
Miss Cat  *


As my daughter says -
We need the tadpoles to find the eggie without getting lost,
We need the eggie to snuggle down into a corner nice and comfy,
We need the eggie to then grow into a baby and hold on tight so it doesn't fall out when we wobble,
We need it to eat all the fruit and vegetables mummy eats and sends down to it to grow big and strong,
Then we need to get tummy ache to push it out!

Who else is ready for that journey?​


----------



## Eternity

Count me in here as I am all about the PMA (especially this month).:happydance:

This is cycle #3 of TTC properly but we've NTNPed for about 6 and half years. We have a nine year old daughter and are finally in a position to add to our family.

We take his&hers conception vits, I use a digi opk and I've just started temping this month to get to know my cycles better.
I'm currently cd2, I O early then have a longer LP.

Good luck to you


----------



## Hopeful335

You know i'm in b2b (when i get on the computer). I need more of this PMA and i hope yours rubs off on me (read my other post on 4ww lol).

xxx:dohh:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Good luck girls, it will happen, its only taken away if YOU give up :)

I took 4 cycles to conceive last time and am close to ov so expect af in 2 weeks to start cycle 5.

I am repeating what i did last time inc using soy so hope its not too long before i get my bfp and that it sticks this time xxx


----------



## lilesMom

count me in chicken xxx


----------



## Eternity

Lilesmom, I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs: good luck hun


----------



## Bump2Baby

Hey LM, positivity is infectious, let's get each other through this delayed journey :)

What cycles everyone on?

Soon as AF is here I'm on C5.


----------



## Eternity

Cycle number 3 for me. 
Though we haven't prevented for a good six, six and a half years.

Cycle 1, just lots of BDing and folic acid
Cycle 2, his n hers conception vits, OPKs and SMEP
Cycle 3, same as above, plus charting temps and cm.

What aids are everyone else using?


----------



## Bump2Baby

After tests revealed dp vasectomy couldn't be reversed we started trying with help new year 2012 so 7 months TTC

Cycle 1 - prenatal vitamins, opk, vitex - cl33, ov d19 (anticipation of trying delayed ov)
Cycle 2 - prenatals, cb opk, cbfm, vitex - cl28, ov d14
Cycle 3 - prenatals, cb opk, cbfm, vitex - cl28, ov d13
Cycle 4 - prenatals, cb opk, cbfm, vitex, epo, soy - cl28, ov d14 - BFP 

MMC @ 9wks - 2.5wks bleeding, ov d19, expecting af d33.

Cycle 5 - prenatals, cb opk, cbfm, epo, soy, rj - Aug 2012

Apparently vitex and soy counter act each others effects so I'm dropping vitex this time but adding royal jelly to improve egg quality.


----------



## Eternity

Probably a dumb question, but what's cb and cbfm?


----------



## Bump2Baby

CB - clear blue
CBFM - clear blue fertility monitor


----------



## Eternity

:dohh: should've figured that out lol


----------



## lilesMom

im 6 weeks today post d and e. had it at 10.5 weeks , for mmc. baby stopped growing at 7.5 but didnt know for sure for 3 weeks due to tilted uterus obscuring scans . 
i got pregnant on third try but wasnt using opks r temping r anything but i was regular as clockwork and have some signals when i O so relied on that. 
hoping my body goes back to normal now after. have had one af (very short) but waiting for Oh to come home at end of month for ttc. 
am using opks now but a bit ahphazard cos of work and laziness :)
just using to see if i am gone back to norm :) 
i dont know why but i feel like its gonna happen first try this time, what with all saying more fertile after mc lets hope they r right :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hello :hi:

PMA is such a great idea! I'm a bit of a worrier....!

My story - I have PCOS and have been TTC for nearly 3 years. My cycles can range from 40 - 100+ days. I fell pg with #1 after a year, but lost them at 10 weeks. It only took 3 months for me to fall pg with #2, but lost them at 12 weeks. 

Has been 18 months since the last loss and not had any luck. Have been approved for clomid, and am seeing the doc on July 26th to get the prescription. Excited but also scared!

Looking forward to having some happy chats with you ladies, hope we can all keep each other's chins up :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

I just has a psychic reading done.....

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I do feel you have a content path, but I pick up on frustrations around not having another pregnancy as yet in your life, I feel this is very important you and I feel is the main focus around you and your path at this time

I link strongly with a lady who comes in around you from the spirit world, and because of this ladies maternal feeling towards you, I sense that this lady would be a Grandmother or mother figure and she wants you to relax and is showing another child ahead, she sends alot of love and also healing to you and your emotions, as I feel youmay have had many dissapointments around your ttc journey along the way

Other areas of your life do show as also content, but I feel they can be slightly over shadowed by your need for another baby, you have alot of love to give and do feel the waiting is now taking its toll on your path

I do see is by August, around the end of the month, 2012 I feel you will have conceived, and I see celebration around you 

I pick up on a baby boy born 2013, and I feel all is well around pregnancy itself, labour and birth, and feel he will be quite petite around 6 lbs, also the 27th of a month is showing around him

A lovely path awaits you 

So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future xxx :)


----------



## lilesMom

smiler thats great on the clomid, hope it makes the dif for u hon and u get sticky bean and bfp real soon xxxxxxxxxxx
lets hope ur reading is spot on b2b :) 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

won money on the lotto yest on numbers that i got after doin angel cards and fallin asleep, i woke up, wrote um down and went back to sleep 
i was gobsmacked so happy, its such a nice boost 

went to doc again today , i had blood tests done twice before and my liver enzymes were elevated so they wanna check um again, il know in a week. but im not worried , im sure they be fine and if not il deal with it :)

i was put back on high strength folic acid, i had a little niece who only lived a few hrs from ananchepholy ( so not spelled right ) she said it may make a diff 
lets hope so makes me feel closer to ttc


----------



## withlovemom

hey, this seems like a good place to be in..
can i join in too please ladies??


----------



## Smiler82

Bump2Baby who did your psychic reading, was that Gail123 or something? I had a reading done by her last year. She said a lot of interesting things about spirits around me etc which made a lot of sense. However she was totally wrong about pregnancies :( I'd had a reading done by someone else before her, who told me I'd conceive Sept - Nov. I thought she meant 2011 since that was when the reading was done but it didn't happen. However, now I'm due to start clomid in August, I wonder if it'll happen Sept-Nov 2012....

lilesmom I saw on the other thread you had a win that is so great :) You still planning on going to Lourdes? What are angel cards, how do they work? My MIL reads cards, but just a normal deck. She predicted my last 2 pregnancies but the last few times she read them she didn't see pregnancies :( So I stopped asking her to do them in case she never sees it again!!

Hope your blood tests come back okay. Do you know why your enzymes were elevated? I am so, so sorry to hear about your niece, that is tragic. I thought folic acid was just for spina bifida, I didn't know it could help prevent other things too. I will make sure I never miss another day's dose.

hello withlovemom :hi: how are you? So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Smiler yes it was her, it shocked me as i can't carry boys for a start lol

Lilies mum thats fab, see pma is helping all round :)

Welcome WLM, anyone who needs a dose of pma to keep them going is welcome here :D

Ladies have a look at this, join research, get free ttc cb products for 3 months!

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/concive_registration_critiria.php#


----------



## Smiler82

b2b how come you can't carry boys, if you don't mind me asking? I know this is a PMA thread though so if you don't want to dwell I understand :hugs: She told me I would have two boys, but the other woman told me twin girls :wacko:

Ooh good link! I don't know if I'd be a good candidate because of the PCOS but I filled it in anyway :) Was just chatting to someone else who was told to use OPKs with her clomid treatment, so if I can get some ovulation tests done for free instead of forking out myself then all the better haha :)

So what PMA things have we all been doing today then?? I am trying really hard and it is actually working :) I know this sounds so silly but I tapped out an email (which I didn't send obviously!) to announce my pregnancy. It was nice to imagine telling everyone, I really hope I get to send it for real some day soon...and then I have just been thinking about the little things in life that make me happy rather than thinking about the sad times. Again, sounds really silly but I'm looking forward to trying out my new food mixer tomorrow!! And a glass of wine tonight whilst I can still drink :)

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bump2Baby

Smiler - My consultant said of my 5 complete miscarriages its likely my body fights off boys, its more common than people think to be able to carry only 1 sex and only conclusive if you carry past 12 weeks so dan tests can be done to determine sex which is uncommon in people with this problem anyway.

My twin pregnancy only showed 1 baby on the scans, what i passed showed a twin pregnancy, 1 developed to only 5 weeks and the other 6-7, my body held onto this last pregnancy and at 9 weeks i was medically induced to miscarry but right away passed thick, brown, smelly gunk then the smaller sac, they suspect that had been sat inside me for some time and my body was holding onto the second pregnancy the bigger visible one.

They say this coincides with the likely possibility i had rejected a male pregnancy early on around the same 5-6 week time period of my others but my body was holding onto a little girl for longer which is why it was a MMC.

Today i popped into a baby shop in town and brought a white summer bonnet - it will be a girl :)


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Bump2Baby who did your psychic reading, was that Gail123 or something? I had a reading done by her last year. She said a lot of interesting things about spirits around me etc which made a lot of sense. However she was totally wrong about pregnancies :( I'd had a reading done by someone else before her, who told me I'd conceive Sept - Nov. I thought she meant 2011 since that was when the reading was done but it didn't happen. However, now I'm due to start clomid in August, I wonder if it'll happen Sept-Nov 2012....
> 
> lilesmom I saw on the other thread you had a win that is so great :) You still planning on going to Lourdes? What are angel cards, how do they work? My MIL reads cards, but just a normal deck. She predicted my last 2 pregnancies but the last few times she read them she didn't see pregnancies :( So I stopped asking her to do them in case she never sees it again!!
> 
> Hope your blood tests come back okay. Do you know why your enzymes were elevated? I am so, so sorry to hear about your niece, that is tragic. I thought folic acid was just for spina bifida, I didn't know it could help prevent other things too. I will make sure I never miss another day's dose.
> 
> hello withlovemom :hi: how are you? So sorry for your loss :hugs:

I think i told u on other thread but for ladys here. :)
doc told me not to fly early pregnancy so i post poned lourdes visit cos i reckon il be preggers real soon. im goin to knock with my mom next week instead, its in ireland :)
angels cards are speacial decks of cards u use to hear messages from the angels :) i love them, u can get all kinds of packs. if u r getting one just pick the one that appeals to u the most. i have been getting child card constantly in readings for last 3 yrs :) they also have instructions but u can draw them anyway u feel is right . anyone can do them u cant read them wrong. just make sure u dont adapt the message to suit what u want, other than that they r fool proof :) notthat i think that applies to any here but u know what i mean :)
the folic acid can help prevent so many problems :) it helps spine and nerve formation and brain formation :) v important stuff :)


----------



## lilesMom

i went out last nt for first time and liked it :)
well i dipped my toe in anyway, went to cinema and then pub for an hour, no drink though due to lack of interest and funky liver tests :) its prob fine but no point putting it under pressure :)
my big step towards normality and pma :)
i also havent cried in days which is great. :)
i am also completly convinced i will get my bfp before my bday sep 6th :)


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> i went out last nt for first time and liked it :)
> well i dipped my toe in anyway, went to cinema and then pub for an hour, no drink though due to lack of interest and funky liver tests :) its prob fine but no point putting it under pressure :)
> my big step towards normality and pma :)
> i also havent cried in days which is great. :)
> i am also completly convinced i will get my bfp before my bday sep 6th :)

Hi ladies! :flower: I love all the pma on this thread!

Liliesmom I'm so happy to hear how well you are doing! :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

I've just had my hair done, manicure, pedicure and sun bed - couldn't have a sun bed when preg so will now be preg over pasty winter months ;)


----------



## lilesMom

arrggghhh come home Oh, im horny as hell with loads o cm . its perfect BD weather, hee hee i also seem to now get ov pain which i didnt get before loss. least i have lots of indicators that im goin back to normal cycle and timing be pretty good for OH coming home . its made me so hopefull for next month :)


----------



## Eternity

Ok ladies, need some help here as my PMA is dwindling!!

I was so positive for this cycle, and today is only cd8, and already my positivity is fading!!
We were a bit late starting the BDing, finally dtd last night due to smiley face on my opk, and temp is dipping but hasn't spiked yet so haven't Oed yet, so I know we are in with a chance but I dunno, just not all that hopeful tbh.

Really wanted it to be this cycle though due to our anniversary just after AF due next month!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hello ladies

hope everyone has had a nice weekend :) 

Eternity how early do you ovulate? If today is only CD 8 then hopefully you have got time to catch the egg!! All it takes is one strong swimmer....with both of my pregnancies there was a gap of about 4 days between DTD and ovulation so you never know. Take a deep breath (and carrying on :sex:!!!)

lilesmom I'm glad you went out; that the first time since your loss? It feels like such a big step doesn't it, funny how normal things seem huge. What film did you see? And how frustrating to feel up for it when OH is still away!! Does he go away often? 

Does anyone else here have long cycles?? I'm only on CD 12 today, last cycle I didn't ovulate til CD 43 :( I am really hoping this won't be another long cycle. I was on progesterone last cycle to delay AF for my holiday so I'm hoping that somehow the extra progesterone in my system will have given my ovaries a bit of a rest and they can behave more normally this month! Fingers crossed!!

B2B sounds like you really treated yourself this weekend :) Think you deserve it and hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## lilesMom

eternity chin up babe, u totally have the best chance this cycle, u r doin everytihng right and giving urself best possible chance, dont be hard on urself hon xxx
when i got pregnant last time we only had sex one day (twice :) ) around ov cos i was away and i thought i was ruled out but i wasnt :) bets of luck honey xxxx

Smiler it was the first time, sad r what :) becoming a hermit ha ha
we went to see the new spiderman, i loved it, i love the cinema anyway :)
i dont know why i felt a bit nervous even about goin out , silly now looking back on it :)

its only the first time he has been sent away with work, bad timing :) maybe good timing, because i wouldnt be able to not try if he was here so might be better for me :)
he went away once before for 5 days and twice for a weekend away without me, so havent been apart that much in over 10 yrs :)
we will be mad about each other when he comes back, honeymoon period again i hope :)
i seem to be heading back to normal cycle already ( i hope so anyway), usually is 28 days so im lucky there, there r loads o girls on here with longer cycles though. the extra wait must be frustrating xxxxx


----------



## Eternity

Thanks girls!! Feeling a bit more optimistic.

Smiler I ovulate quite early, so far it's been cd13 and cd9, and then I have a 3ww instead of 2!


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom not sad or silly at all :hugs: I remember feeling like I just wanted to hide from everyone all the time after my losses - to the point where I was looking up houses in the middle of nowhere I kept saying to DH I wanted to move to the countryside and have no neighbours or anything! I'm glad we didn't but at the time I wanted to move away so badly :wacko:

It will be so lovely when OH gets home :) We're never apart much but occasionally DH has to go away overnight. Once he was away for 3 nights for work and I have never been so pleased to see him in all my life, couldn't keep my hands off ;) When is he back? 

Glad your cycles seem to be settling down :) Long cycles is such a pain. I get so nervous waiting to see if I'm going to OV then once that frustration is dealt with you have the TWW to get through. Tiring!!


----------



## lilesMom

hey hon, he is back in 2 weeks 6 days, not that im counting r anything ha ha :)
i cant wait :) then ttc can begin and i get cuddles all d time :) 
i do live in the countryside but my family live close by and i do have neighbours so no fear of me :)
glad ur feeling bit better babe, hope it continues xxxxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

So proud of you all going out and remembering you have a life,are the same person and it will happen when the times right :)

I'm hoping my mc hasn't messed too much with my 28 day cycle and I still ovulate on or close to day 14!


----------



## Smiler82

I read that after a loss you may not ovulate on your cycle immediately after, so try not to worry if it doesn't happen, I'm sure everything will settle in time xx It's a hard place to be in I know, after my first I didn't ovulate for 12 weeks :wacko: But then I'm weird anyway :)


----------



## lilesMom

u know when u say u didnt ovulate did u still get O sypmtoms but no O? 
or no symptoms and no O?
just wondering cos i have symptoms and not doin opks :)
thanks xxx


----------



## Smiler82

lilesmom I'm prob not the best example because of the PCOS, but looking back at my charts - with my 1st I didn't have any EWCM or anything until a couple of days before I did ovulate. With my 2nd, I had multiple patches of EWCM, but my first cycle was anovulatory. Then the next cycle again I had 3 stages of EWCM before I finally ovulated. I don't get many signs with ovulation, so it's always hard to tell :wacko:


----------



## Bump2Baby

I had a possitive OPK last tuesday that was faint the day before and negative the day after.
Today i noticed lots of fertile CM so did another and its saying in OV again lol
I think this cycles anovulatory and I'm just getting twinges and symptoms.
At least i know my bodies ready and wanting to OV for my first real cycle :D


----------



## lilesMom

my pma has taken a knock. i just got a call from my doc saying my liver enzymes r further elevated so she wants me to go to a consultant fast and not try till sorted. so annoying. i have been sick and allergy plagued for about 5 yrs on and off so maybe they cure me this time :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh lilesmom I'm sorry :hugs: howcome your liver enzymes are elevated and what does it mean exactly? Does she have any idea how long it might take to treat? I know it's so horrible to make the decision to stop TTC for a bit. We had a break from March - June this year and it was a really hard choice to make but we got through it. I just made a list of some things I wanted to do, like photography lessons, joined a book club etc to take my mind off it. It really did help. I hope you won't have to be on a break for too long but it's best for you and your future baby that you're as healthy as possible xxx


----------



## Bump2Baby

Lilies mum whatever it is they can make it better then you will be even healthier and more able to carry and grow a baby ;) GL


----------



## lilesMom

thanks girls ye r right, its better they find it and fix so i dont have problems when i do concieve, im ok again, it just peed me off today for a while :)
im obviously meant to wait a bit, lets hope its a small thing and be fast to fix. :)

u cant keep a good girl down hee hee 

smiler it could mean any number of things but i do have hypothyroid and allergies so could relate to them r could be flukey thing . id nearly prefer if they found something and fixed it cos then i be better off :) but not something serious obvs :)
ive lived 31 yrs without a baby , i can survive some more time :) im glad it happened now while im stronger and not when i was in the middle of bad sadness :)


lets hope it doesnt set me back too much time :)


----------



## Smiler82

Well it's good to know it's nothing serious :) But I totally understand why you would be peed off at the news you need to wait. How long til you get tests and treatment? Hope you don't have to wait around too long. You might find the wait does you some good - just speaking from my own experience since it's been 18 months since my last miscarriage, tho waiting this long is getting really frustrating, I think last year at least it gave me the space to sort my head out and I'm actually grateful for that time now, I feel stronger for it :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Soooooo tired of waiting now so I get why a set back would knock you sideways.

Children grow up too quickly, the later in the year we have our babies the smaller they will be for longer ;)


----------



## lilesMom

i got a date for consultant of sep 27th , if not for this new crap, we start ttc start of august, im so upset, its ages away . ive already waited 2 months . 
otherwise i go private and it could cost loads .


----------



## Smiler82

Oh lilesmom :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry. It's rubbish it takes that long to get an appointment. Have you investigated private fees? 

I know you must be feeling pretty down about it. let's try and get some PMA going here...what kind of stuff do you like doing? Write a list maybe and see what is feasible/affordable for the next couple of months. When we started our break, I joined a book club, a writing group and took up photography after my FIL donated his camera to me :D I went on a couple of overnight trips with a friend too, that was really good. If you can't TTC then think about YOU and just be selfish for a bit. When we do have our little ones, we won't have 5 minutes to ourselves xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe , im prob starting achild care course in sep, i hope anyway :) so i can have something to occupy myself. 
i rang today to try and see how fast private would be, if it was faster i would take that option, but consultant is on hol for 3 weeks and her secretary is off for july, they have some jobs :) there is someone taking messages in their office but only on mon and wed eve so il ring again mon and see, fx


----------



## Bump2Baby

I hope you get it sorted hun and can start trying ASAP

I made the most of the end of limbo getting tipsy at an Ann summers party last night - now bring on aunt flo lol


----------



## lilesMom

u get some toys for BD at ur party ha ha :)


----------



## Smiler82

Haha hope the Ann Summers party was fun!! Always good to spice up the sex life so it's not all about TTC ;)

lilesmom that's cool you're doing a course in September :) Is that to be a private childminder or to work in a nursery?

Did you ring the office again today? Hope you got some more info xx


----------



## Eternity

Hey, hope you're all well?

In need of PMA at the moment, not feeling too good about this cycle.
We only dtd 2 and 3 days BEFORE I Oed. I know there is a small chance of catching but very very small!!

And I was so hoping for an anniversary bfp!


----------



## Smiler82

I fell pg both times with about 3-4 days between DTD and ovulation so don't give up hope hun :hugs:

Just looked at your chart though, you sure you def ovulated? There is a big drop at 2dpo and today your temp is to your coverline, and they're all discarded temps as well! Are you still DTD just in case?? Mybe you're still in with a chance xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey, smiler im not sure yet i would like either , just depends where i could get work. i think there are redundancies coming up in my work at end of yr , im gonna take d leap cos i have wanted to for ages and want a job i really like :)
ive gotten serious about exercise and losing weight now too ( the right way , not the wrong way), i aim to be the healthiest i have ever been next time round for baby and me :)
im also reading loads again too , i couldnt concentrate on it till lately , kept gettin distracted by racing mind :) so im ocupying myself in a good way :)
how u doin now?

eternity it isnt a small chance at all, its a good chance. his swimmers can live for 5 days so u have every chance, best of luck sweetie , il keep my fingers crossed for u, xx
its hard to have pma all the time but when one of us slips hopefully the others r in a good zone to pull us back up :) take care honey and dont lose hope, u still have every chance xxx


----------



## Eternity

Thanks ladies. Yep I'm sure I Oed, had the sharp twinge in right ovary the day before temp rise.

I temp orally which is a real pain as the coldness in the morning is effecting my temps, think if I'm not successful this cycle I need to consider temping vaginally instead for clearer results.

Keep getting weird cramps and twinges, plus other symptoms - but they must be in my head as it's too soon lol.


----------



## Smiler82

Eternity - yeah there are downsides to temping orally eh, the months I've been driven crazy by not being sure, but then I do have stupidly long cycles. I keep thinking I should try vaginally but can't quite bring myself to! It kind of feels like the final nail in the coffin of sexiness to be doing that in front of DH every morning haha :D I think you're right to try not to read too much into symptoms at the moment but hopefully you'll see some really good temp rises this week and more symptoms :dust:

lilesmom sounds like you are ahead of the game which is good :) Sad news about the redundancies; I was made redundant a while ago which was not good at the time but has worked out for the best in the end I think. You should def do what you love if you have got the opportunity :)

What exercise are you doing?? I need some help there!! I've lost all motivation :(

What are you reading at the moment? I love reading :) I'm reading a Philippa Gregory at the moment, quite enjoy her historical fiction :) And I read a great book last week but it is very dark...prob not a good idea to recommend it on the PMA thread :wacko:


----------



## Eternity

Lol smiler, I know what you mean although hubby wouldn't see me do it because I always get up first, but it's still not a pleasant thought. But the thing that really puts me off is the thought of doing it while the witch is here:sick:!!!

It's trying to decide the lesser of two evils, clearer temps but a bit icky, or just orally but then temps all over the shop!!


----------



## Bump2Baby

I temp vaginally but its still all over the place, having a temping break til next cycle lol

I got lots of toys already so ordered some more dress up from the party lol

How are you girls feeling today? xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Eww Eternity I don't think I would bother when AF is in full swing haha! But I see you ov quite early so see why you need to keep at it so that the software has enough data to draw the crosshairs. I usually break from temping CD1-12ish. The earliest I've ever ov'd is CD 25 so it's not like I'd miss it :)

Bump2Baby I bet your OH was pleased with your purchases! Sorry if this is getting a bit TMI but mine has got such a thing for stockings. Which is good for when I haven't shaved my legs haha :D

Having an ok day...talking to DH about how much sex we need to have this week! I'm on CD19 so from here on in it's wondering and waiting for ovulation and hoping we don't miss the chance... tho it's only10 days til I see the doc about clomid too so getting nervous/excited about that :)


----------



## lilesMom

its good news for me about redundancies, they r voluntary and ive been waiting for them , :) so fingers crosse my dep is allowed take them, they havent been announced for sure but it has been on radio that some will go. :)
when people were talkin bout temping i always assumed it was orally, never occured to me it could be different ha ha. i would have to be trying a long time i think to do it but i def would if i wasnt suceeding and i thought it help. but maybe give up for af :) 
i have a treadmill, xtrainer , weights , gym ball and dance central for xbox. ive only just started gettin back into it, my weight changes by a lot, ive lost 4 stone 3 times , i now have 3 and a half to lose really. im gonna lose as much as i can while we cant ttc now :) when i get in the zone :) i can be very good for ages, think im there now but its very easy lose motivation :)

im reading ahem fifty shades of grey :) not exactly quality stuff but i had to see what all the fuss is about ha ha. every1 in ireland on about it at the mo :)

fx still crossed for u eternity :)

hurray for toys b2b :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Im full of cold today and feeling like poo, af didn't show yesterday either so I'm still waiting!

I wrote down my dreams and wishes last night on the new moon 

Anyone else done anything positive???


----------



## Smiler82

b2b is there a chance you could be pregnant? Sorry I have forgotten who is where and what stage, who is and isn't TTC etc. Sorry you are feeling rubbish :( That is cool about writing things down, I hope they all come true very soon xx

Things I have been doing is mainly not letting the negative thoughts in. It's easy to think that the clomid isn't going to work etc etc but as soon as I start down that track, I just stop myself and start thinking about WHEN it's going to happen, not if, and how happy we will be :) This is a big step for me, I'm such a negative nelly! And it's all down to this thread, thank you so much for starting it :flower:

lilesmom wow you lost a lot of weight eh! Good luck for all the training you're doing now. I know exactly what you mean - I am good for a while then something happens to interrupt the routine and then I don't go back to it for ages. I've told myself I just need to go to the gym once this week, that's all. Small steps back to a full-on routine... 
That's good that you actually want to be made redundant so I hope you get in with the voluntary ones!! My SIL really wanted to take voluntary so she could change career and work with animals, but then they didn't make it optional and they wanted her to stay! So whilst it's good she's got a job it's a shame she's stuck there for the moment because the course fees are too expensive. Fingers crossed for you though - any idea when you might know what's what?


----------



## lilesMom

im staying positive these days just by being normal and being myself again :) im not dwelling , im lookin on the good points , no bad allowed :)
b2b hope u feel better soon chick xxxx
smiler there is no time frame yet, i work for government so they have announced they r gonna do it with no other d details , it could be ages yet but at least i have it to look forward to :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

I saw Magic Mike today then stopped with the girls at costa followed by ann summers - great day and very positive lol


----------



## lilesMom

sounds fun :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Hello everyone. 

Lots of positivity going on here! I've been trying to read and catch up. Had lots if problems with my phone and not really been bringing my computer home so got out of the loop. Is everyone okay-well I've read all the posts so I know its not an easy answer.

Smiler and eternity-hello!

Let's get lots of PMA going I keep seeing 2 magpies which I'm taking as a positive sign as around the mmc time I saw tons on their own and following the rhyme...anyway af also due acc ff and yey I started spotting last night!!! I also break up for six week school hols today-only need to be in wk a few days then 3 week hol next Sat so I'm feeling very positive. 

You ladies really got me through a dark few weeks so THANK YOU!!!!

How is everyone today??? 

X x


----------



## lilesMom

3 week hol, lovely. no thank u , we r all in this together xxxxxxxxxxx
my second af nearly due and i am gettin some signs, would be good if it came on time to know im nearly normal :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

I have no AF still but instead of a party for my 30th birthday in oct my wonderful man has booked a week in Paris with 5 days at Disneyland!
It's 12 weeks away so let's hope I'm taking a little blob on its first visit.
We went last year for my birthday and the girls loved it so I'm thrilled!


----------



## lilesMom

thats really cool. i love euro disney :) and ive no kids yet :)
all my family, about 50 of us goin for lunch today and goin to a wild life park after, nice day :)


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> thats really cool. i love euro disney :) and ive no kids yet :)
> all my family, about 50 of us goin for lunch today and goin to a wild life park after, nice day :)

Sounds like a great day lilysmom! :) Enjoy!


----------



## lilesMom

it was lovely, im wrecked from playing with my nieces and nephews, they r great :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hey everyone

sorry have been offline for a few days. Been really nice to have a weekend away and isn't it lovely to have some proper sunshine!!

Hello hopeful! I do that with the magpies too haha. I take it all with a pinch of salt, kind of. If I see one I think, that doesn't mean anything, but if I see 3 or 4 I'm like, ooh I'm going to have a boy/girl soon! Silly :) Where are you going on holiday?

b2b that is so cool about Paris :) You will have a fab time! I just turned 30 too and we went on holiday, was so good :)

lilesmom how are you feeling, is AF def on the way? Glad you had a great time with your family :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi smiler no af, pains went away again. :) only lasted a day 
i worked it out anyway and if cycle is normal i should get it end of this week 
so its not late yet :) 
def nice to have a break. u deserve it x


----------



## lilesMom

OH is home in less than 6 days woohoo :)
(no ttc yet but hope soon :) ) :) :)

we can practise BD instead ha ha :)


----------



## Smiler82

Woop woop! You must be so excited lilesmom :) How long will he have been away all together then? Oh that's good you're not late yet then, I hope everything turns out to be back to normal :)


----------



## lilesMom

5 and a half weeks, its d longest we have been apart in 10 yrs :)
im looking forward to him coming home defo. :)
im very choppy changy, im not terribly bothered if its a little late now cos i know we cant try for a bit anyway, i never used to be this changeable :)
i know it could possibly be late so i dont wanna be dissappointed :)
how u doin? any news xx


----------



## Smiler82

Argh, 5.5 weeks is ages! I would hate to be apart from my DH that long. Are you going to do anything special the day he gets back, like go for dinner or something?

Know what you mean about feeling so changeable! I think it's bound to happen considering everything you have gone through :hugs: Good to not get your hopes up about things returning to normal and ending up disappointed. 

No news from me yet...doc is calling me on Thurs morning (I couldn't get a face to face appointment they are so ridiculously busy!) and I am going to tell her I'm ready to start clomid. I have a letter from the hospital saying it is ok for me to start whenever I want, so I just need her to write the prescription. However, I have no idea when my next AF will be so I don't know how long it'll be til we are properly back in the game. I was wanting us to try this cycle for one last shot at a natural conception, but I'm on CD27 already with no sign of ovulation and I'm worried about getting pregnant with an 'old' egg if you see what I mean. My last two were conceived on CD 34 and CD36 so I think I want to wait til I start clomid and hopefully will ov at a more normal time and we will catch a young, healthy egg :)


----------



## lilesMom

ur mind would prob be more at ease anyway if u wait till on clomid, its so hard to know though isnt it, we dont wanna miss any chance we can . :)
best o luck xxx fx crossed for u hon. 
i rang my doc to ask her to retest liver and she said she would but then said (with a little laugh) oh ur boyf is back soon isnt he and u want to try, dont expect much change in them , i had to say bye and hang up cos i was startin to cry on the phone, does she not bloody realise this is very important to me , bitch. 
im starting to laugh at what ive written, god i think i over reacted a bit, af will prob be here v soon, i feel so hormonal , im all over the shop 
my doc retired and she is a new doc in the office, my old doc was my doc since before i was born, man i miss him, he wouldnt laugh at me for being desparate to ttc :)


----------



## lilesMom

i forgot to answer ur question with my rant, we wont do much day he comes back except lots o cuddles, he will have been travelling for like nearly 24 hrs so id say he be wrecked. im off 3 days when he comes home :) we can do stuff then, i dont care what we do bar cuddles, i could do with major hugs right now :) im a moany minnie and i dont like it :) it needs to be cuddled out o me :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

I couldn't go without my man 5.5 weeks lilies mum your a champ lol

AF arrived yesterday so while I'm flooding and it lots of pain i am excited cycle 5 has arrived and we can continue our journey :)

Soy starts again tomorrow!

So can you girls all do me a favour and by way of support practice BD for me while i am too???? lol


----------



## lilesMom

no problemo, but only to support u hee hee :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

I know, the things i ask you to do!! lol


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

AF causing me sooooooo much pain but reminding myself its practice for labour lol


----------



## lilesMom

oh oh hope u feel better soon, im dreading mine, my first one was practically non existent so think this one be bad


----------



## lilesMom

4 more sleeps


----------



## Hopeful335

B2b I am there with you. This is the heaviest period I've had in like 10 yrs!! I mean that's not saying much as mine are do light normally and only last 2-3 days and this has been going on for 5-6 which is weird for me but on to ttc v soon so excited!!!! Going on hol too so will be nice to chill out relax and bd - lots of bd!!!

Take care ladies and keep up the PMA!!!! 

Gosh lots of !!! In my post today! X x x


----------



## Smiler82

Aww big hugs to everyone with period pain!!! :hugs: I wish mine were due soon!!

Haha b2b will see what I can do :D

lilesmom poor you docs can be insensitive at times Im sorry you got upset. No one can ever know what it feels like to lose a little one and the desire to ttc asap unless they've been through it themselves, not even doctors :hugs: Real hugs soon from your OH will do you the world of good I hope the last few days don't drag too much!!

hopeful where are you going on holiday? Have a fab time!! :icecream:


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh I am a bit annoyed now...b2b do you remember putting that link up to the ClearBlue trial?? I filled in the form, and said I had PCOS. I got a call today asking me to participate - she said I'd get free ovulation tests, free pg tests and £30 gift voucher. I said, so it's okay that I have PCOS then? And she said, oh no sorry we can't use you! 

Doh! All those free kits would have saved us some cash!


----------



## lilesMom

sign up under a dif name smiler , they deserve it for messing u around :) could save a good bit o dosh alright :) ther is a site i use, its irish for cheap ish opks and preg test, its called www.happybumps.com , if u wanna see if its better than where u get um. its good for me cos they arrive within 2 or 3 days. :)
yeah i cant wait till sunday, i feel better now, my hormones have gone hay wire, i never get bad pms but seem to now. its gone again and no af, oh well, have no ttc go ahead yet anyway :) im not sure when to take start of my last af cos had 2 days spotting, if start of spotting its due today, if not its due fri. so......... i wait for a change ha ha. 

hopeful have alovely hol with loads of bd :)
b2b hope af fecks off soon and u have ur chance to lots bd too :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey Smiler I'm going to Italy to Lake Garda, Venice and Milan-very last min as we were having a cheapie due to moving but we decided after eBay we'd been through blow it we were going to have a nice hol! That's totally crap about the trial thing. I've had loads of blocked call/missed calls on my mobile maybe they were calling me and I've missed them? Hope not cos like you say would have save us money but they've been totally crap to you!!

Lilesmom keep your chin up honey your doing so well and like you say only 4 more sleeps!! B2b lots of bd and I hope af goes soon she's just leaving for me thank god!! Just in time for hol yey!

X x Take care everyone x x


----------



## Eternity

:hugs: to those suffering with the witch! I sometimes get AF-cramps so bad I wanna cry but a hot water bottle is my best friend at those times!!

Hope you have a lovely holiday Hopeful. Have you been before?

AFM, still playing the waiting game - AF due in a few days, I reckon she will turn up but would love it if she didn't!!


----------



## Smiler82

lilesmom I use Fertility Friend for my BBT temps and on there it says you should count the first day of proper bleeding as day one, not any spotting you get before that. I hope you know for sure one way or another!

Actually can I ask you all about ovulation kits? Normally I can't use them because of the PCOS but I think when you start clomid, they tell you to use them. How many days before your predicted ovulation do you start taking them, and how many times per day? I don't know how many to buy!!

hopeful the number they rang me on started with 01234...can't remember the rest. She left me a voicemail though. Ooh your holiday sounds fab! I've been to Lake Garda and Venice a few times, it'll be brill. You deserve a lovely relaxing break :)

Eternity is there a chance you could be pg? There is a nice dip at 7 dpo on your chart :)


----------



## Eternity

I dunno because I always thought an implantation dip was only one day but mine was like 3 days....:shrug: 
Only one way to know for sure, wait for the witch and if she's a no-show take a test.

As for OPKs, I couldn't be doing with comparing lines, trying to figure out if it was as dark, so I use the clear blue digi ones with the sticks and the reader that gives a smiley face.
Can't really help with when to start using them as I O quite early so I pretty much did them after the witch left.

They're nowhere near as cheap, but so easy and you only need to do them once a day.
I bought mine from amazon, free postage and came with the reader and 20 sticks, and I've been quite lucky and only used 7 over 2 cycles.


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm well I think it is normal to get a 'fallback rise' where you get a secondary oestrogen surge partway through the luteal phase so I suppose if you got pg as well as having a surge then that could explain the 2 day dip. Since you discarded 5dpo temp and it's just marginally above the coverline I would call it a 2 day dip. I just think the leap from 7 DPO to 8 dpo looks really good, but I don't want to get your hopes up :hugs:

Thanks for the advice on ov kits, I will look it up on Amazon :) The doc rang this morning, my prescription for clomid should be ready for me to collect, yay! I just need this cycle to hurry up and finish, though lord knows how long that will be... :(


----------



## Bump2Baby

Temping confuses me, I use smiley faces too :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hee hee :) I only started it because with PCOS you have multiple LH surges, so you would get almost constant positive ov tests, so still be non-the wiser! I found it all very confusing at the start...it took me 6 weeks to realise I was pregnant the first cycle I was temping :dohh:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Wow!

I was so thankful my cycles were regular when others have so much trouble.


----------



## Smiler82

Haha yeah I'm just a bit of an idiot when it comes to anything with numbers :) I was like, why are my temps so high all the time? :blush:

It would be really nice to have regular cycles! I used to feel almost lucky because I saved so much money on sanitary products and our sex life wasn't often interrupted ;) But now it's just a royal pain in the backside. In saying that though, it must be really hard if you were someone with regular cycles but also regular BFNs. It must get very disheartening, and I always feel so bad for ppl who come on here with unexplained infertility; at least we know what the problem is and what we can do about it, that is one small thing to be thankful for I suppose.


----------



## Bump2Baby

I keep reminding myself there's always someone worse off than you.
Plenty of women go through cancer and such and don't have a womb or eggs.
It is possible for us and will just take longer :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah exactly. We all have our problems but its good to remember what we have to be thankful for, and though it is ok to have bad days we are all here to help each other through :hugs:


----------



## Bump2Baby

I can't wait til 1 of us proves staying possutive works to the others :)


----------



## lilesMom

af here at last. smiler ur in the uk, i use an irrish site called www.happybumps.com to buy mine, its cheap and fast. 
i stopped opks fast cos mine always had strong lines but not quite strong enough to be positive. and i wasnt activley trying so i always said i would try again for maybe 3 months before i resort to using them, i find them annoying whe working cos ur meant to do it in afternoon about 2 or later and hold off too much liquid for 3 hrs before so it was awkward with work and i love my water, i ffelt dehydrated :)


----------



## lilesMom

went to my doc on fri cos have infection in ears and sinus i think, on antibiotica again, but anyway doc said he think he knows whats wrong with me and is doin more tests adn stuff before consultat appointment in sep so i could be nearly sorted much earlier than i thought i hope :) bring on ttc i cant bloody wait :) and i will have OH cuddles in meantime as of tomro :) yey yey yey, im much more positive this eve, :) im gonna have my baby this time nest yr


----------



## Bump2Baby

CBFM gave a high reading this morning, either its from hormones sill in my system or i will ov 2 days earlier than normal :S

Lilies mum thats brilliant news!!!!


----------



## Smiler82

lilesmom - yay! That is so great I'm pleased he is going to get going with some tests sooner rather than later, hope you get results etc quicky. And yay for OH being home tomorrow! You must be so excited right now :)

b2b I hope the CBFM is reading a proper LH surge and you ovulate. Are you ttc this cycle?


----------



## lilesMom

best o luck b2b , xx
thanks girls xx


----------



## Miss cat

Hello everyone, I've been looking for a positive board for a while. This is my first post. I have been trying to conceive since December 2011, was on the pill for 3 months and iud (non hormonal) for 5 years. I'm a very positive person so it will be good to chat to like minded people. Need to relax and acupuncture helps. 
It will happen for us ladies! X


----------



## Bump2Baby

Hey Miss cat :)

Girls I think the monitors picking up residue hormones from the MC, or extra Eusteogen from the Soy :)

Digital smileys morning and night say I'm not ovulating yet :)


----------



## Miss cat

Bump2Baby said:


> Hey Miss cat :)
> 
> Girls I think the monitors picking up residue hormones from the MC, or extra Eusteogen from the Soy :)
> 
> Digital smileys morning and night say I'm not ovulating yet :)

Sorry to hear about you mc. I'm sure you will ovulate once your body has settled. I had a monitor but it drove me mad having to test everyday at the same time. I use opk and don't feel as stressed out with them.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh sorry to hear that b2b :hugs:

Hello Miss Cat :hi: welcome to our positive board!! It will happen for all of us I am sure of it :) I can't wait til ppl start posting about their bfps.

lilesmom - hope you and your OH got to enjoy some quality time together x


----------



## Eternity

Hey PMA ladies, sorry I've been AWOL - somehow managed to unsubscribe!!

Where abouts is everyone in their cycles?

I'm just waiting for the witch to show her ugly face! She was due yesterday but still no sign yet, however temp dropped a lot this morning so she's definitely on her way!
Gutted as it's our wedding anniversary on Sunday! Plus I've had terrible backache and nausea this cycle.:cry:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Eternity I am sorry :hugs: Rubbish timing. I guess all that's left to do now is sink a few glasses of bubbly on Sunday and think positive for next month :)

I am CD 35 today...still waiting to ovulate. Hope it happens today or tomorrow. We are not TTC this cycle anymore, I don't want to catch an old egg and have something go wrong again :( Clomid starts next cycle, very excited!


----------



## Eternity

Good luck with the clomid smiler! 

Still waiting, still no sign! Wish she would bloody hurry up!!


----------



## withlovemom

Hey ladies, sorry i have been away for a while...
Well I got my AF too..On 30th july.. Exact 5 weeks after my d&c...It is a lot heavier than my usual cycles..n m feeling all sore..but m still happy to see her face..
Believe me this is the first time i have waited so eagerly for my AF to show up..
Feeling little relieved that d body has started to get back to normal..

How is everyone doing?? glad tht most of us r havin our much awaited AF after d mc.. its a sign that our bodies are getting back to normal.... Hope the progress continues & gives all of us a good result very soon.... May god be with us all.. P.M.A. rocks.. :) :)


----------



## Smiler82

Eternity how are you doing?? I just looked at your chart - see you had a tiny bit of a temp rise but still a bfn? Confusing! Hope you are ok though it must be frustrating :(

Hey there withlovemom :) I'm glad your body is getting back to normal tho sorry it is a heavy and painful one :( It is good news though that AF has arrived, hopefully you can start to look forwards now :hugs: Though we will never forget the ones we lost xxx

I am fairly hopeful today - I had a temp rise this morning so fingers crossed FF will give me lines soon to say I ovulated on CD 35. Sigh. So long! But hopefully will be on clomid by mid-August :)

How is everyone doing today? Is is lovely and sunny where I am and looking forward to the weekend already :D


----------



## Eternity

Hey smiler. Yep bfn on an IC, still nauseous, still got backpain, still tender boobs, still no witch or certain signs of her!

But think I may have started spotting now, tiny pink tinge when I wiped.:shrug::grr::sad2:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no :hugs: How long is your LP normally? You are 22 dpo!! Maybe you should wait and see what happens tomorrow, then try with a Clearblue or First Response maybe.


----------



## Eternity

Average (based on only 2 previous cycles) LP is 19 days.

Proper spotting now, so guess AF will be here in full flow tomorrow!


----------



## Smiler82

Gosh that is a long luteal phase! Better than having a short one though I guess. I'm sorry the spotting got stronger :(


----------



## lilesMom

sorry eternity, hopefully next time xx


----------



## Bump2Baby

FX for next time Eternity xxx

Cycle day 11 here, usually ovulate 13/14 so lets see if my body is back to normal, lots of watery CM and CBFM is still picking up high Eustrogen levels from the Soy but no smiley faces yet tho I'm testing twice a day :)


----------



## lilesMom

best o luck b2b x


----------



## Eternity

Thanks girls! Sadly AF in full flow now.
This month is going to be full of distractions which can only be a good thing!

B2B I hope you get that smiley face soon! And catch that egg!!:dust:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Eternity i started focussing on distractions and now sometimes tic slips my mind so it works and get plenty of women preggers lol

Watery CM has now thickened to egg white but not sticky enough yet - close!


----------



## Bump2Baby

Trying not to think about it's soooo hard!


----------



## lilesMom

i know babe, i keep obsessing wondering how much time il have to wait to ttc, thinkin if the blood tests (liver thing ) come back one way il have x amount of time, and if i have to get more tests done, thinkin which ones il have to get and how long they might take, im done thinking bout it that way now, what will happen will happen regardless on whether i fret r not so i chose to not :) and sometimes not worrying and over thinking gets u exactly what u want xxxxxxxxxxx
big hugs , it will happen for us chick xxxxxx


----------



## Miss cat

It's so difficult. I'm trying to get to sleep but I went to the docs today who agreed that I should have blood tests straight away instead of waiting. I'm trying to remain positive and the only place I can talk openly is on here cos don't want to bog my hubby down with it all. Team positive, yeah!


----------



## lilesMom

i know miss cat, we try and save our loved ones from some of it :) 
positivity slips at times but is def the way to go :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Miss Cat - We are always here for you to vent and then feel more positive about everything afterwards :)

I don't know about testing in a week but my hormones are going crazy just getting back on the tic boat!

Exhausted, constant pee breaks, bad daily heartburn, occasional sore boobs, bloat and nesting!


----------



## Miss cat

Eternity said:


> Average (based on only 2 previous cycles) LP is 19 days.
> 
> Proper spotting now, so guess AF will be here in full flow tomorrow!

Sorry to hear that Eternity,:hugs:


----------



## Miss cat

Im ovulating at the mo and have been very sleepy these past few days as hubby has been wearing me out!:blush: ( sorry if TMI). Hoping my first cycle doing SMEP will help too this month. Heres to being positive!


----------



## Bump2Baby

MC I'll drink to that - pass the fresh orange juice!


----------



## lilesMom

best o luck girls :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Tummy ache and chocolate cravings = aunt flo on the way!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies

sorry I've been off this thread for a while, silly really because it is the PMA thread and I have been feeling a bit miserable!! I have got my clomid sat in the drawer ready to go and here I am on CD 48 with no hint of OV or AF....I have had 130 cycle days in the past I am so worried that's what's happening now :( Just so frustrated and so anxious to get going with TTC! Not happy :(

Sorry! Bit of a rant there...how is everyone else? B2B it ain't over til the fat lady sings as they say...I hope AF stays away for you, when are you expecting to start?

lilesmom any news on tests etc? Hope you and your OH are getting to spend some nice time together :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Awwww smiler fx your cycles shorten :(

I am due to test weekend but feel so bloated and my tummies killing me, perhaps af will come early!

There is always next month though :D


----------



## Miss cat

Bump2Baby said:


> Awwww smiler fx your cycles shorten :(
> 
> I am due to test weekend but feel so bloated and my tummies killing me, perhaps af will come early!
> 
> There is always next month though :D

Bump2baby: Maybe youre not out yet, it could be a sign. Good luck!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler fx it be shorter this time, thats terrible havin to wait so long , hurray for clomid :)
like all other girls say, it aint over till its over b2b. :)
no news on tests yet, one oout of 3 back and its clear, so waitin on other 2 now. doh. 
im a disaster zone at d mo, goin to one consultant tomor about my sinuses, goin to one in sep about my liver and now being sent for a scan as well about possible fibroids. doh. 
so i be waitin another bit id say :) im ok about it for now again anyway, when it happens it happens, i will get there when im meant to :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh lilesmom :hugs: Sorry about even more tests, when is your scan? I really hope you don't have fibroids. Are you having some problems then?
Glad that one of your tests came back clear though, that is some good news :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

Think of it as a body overhaul to ensure optimum health for baby carrying Hun ;)


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah that is a good way to look at it :) Excellent PMA there!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i am, feel like im moving forward anyway cos least im gettin my mot :)
yeah i been getting pain for yrs from poss fibroids but its usually very seldom , like every 3 months r so and before i i could take pain killers so was not too bad, now with liver i cant take pain killers so it kills me, its gotten way more frequent and i have pressure on my bladdar too, sorry tmi :) so its better to check it in case it causes me ttc and sticky bean problems :) 
sinus guy reckons he has no idea why i have bleeding form my sinuses, it happens when i am around chemicals, i have learned to stay away from them as much as poss and im not too bad then. but its fairly hard to avoid completly , cos they r everywhere, :)
avoiding them could save me from getting cancer r something later so there is a bright side there too :) he has done loads o tests and cant find where it comes from. but as i thought myself its been 6 yrs so if it was gonna kill me i be gone :) he said d same today :) 
fibroids dont have to mean too bad news either , they only cause baby problems when positioned badly :) thanks girls :) :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

See more positive already :) xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aww :hugs: lilesmom. Sounds like you have had your fill of medical problems! Glad you are able to see the bright side of it though xx


----------



## Bump2Baby

I'm 9DPO and got a positive this morning til I realised I used an OPK by mistake, preg test still negative lol


----------



## Miss cat

Bump2Baby said:


> I'm 9DPO and got a positive this morning til I realised I used an OPK by mistake, preg test still negative lol

I really hate it when that happens! Remember your not out yet.


----------



## lilesMom

doh b2b , fx u get it for real soon


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey b2b you'll be 10dpo today won't you?? I am too-think we're the same. I've done 2 hpt and both are negative so far-was hopeful but not implantation dip like last time so think I'm out! Bummer! How are you feeling about it all?? x x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh what a disappointment!! :( Still a few days to go yet though ladies, 10 dpo is still very early. FX!!

I hope I have ovulated now...CD48, what a joke! Trying not to get too excited incase my temp crashes again over the weekend, but hopefully we're on the home straight now and can ttc next cycle :)


----------



## Bump2Baby

10DPO first response is negative.

Implantation dip at 4DPO so who knows :(


----------



## Smiler82

I always get a dip around 4 dpo. You can get dips that early from a secondary estrogen surge, seems to happen every cycle for me. 4dpo would be very, very early for implantation, they say implantation usually happens around 7-10 dpo so you could just be too early with your test :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

fx for ye all :) xxx
turns out i have a kidney infection, it didnt show up in pee but showed up in blood. so hope this was hte pain and not my fibroids growing :) xx


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> fx for ye all :) xxx
> turns out i have a kidney infection, it didnt show up in pee but showed up in blood. so hope this was hte pain and not my fibroids growing :) xx

That's unfortunate, sorry to hear that. I hope the pain isn't too bad. x


----------



## lilesMom

its alright now hon, bit better im just glad its something antibiotics will fix and hope it means my fibroids havent grown :) thanks xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

oh lilesmom..hope u r not in too much pain..take care of urself hon....


----------



## lilesMom

thanks girls startin to feel better already xxx how ye all x


----------



## Miss cat

Lilesmom: glad your feeling bit better.

I feel a bit sad and want to cry at every moment. I guess that's a sign that AF is coming. Im never like this though. Checked my cervix too ( sorry tmi) and it's low, hard and slightly open but still don't know what that means!
Trying to conceive is really getting me down, maybe I'm sad cos my AF is due next 
week.


----------



## lilesMom

oh miss cat, sorry ur so sad, hope u feel better soon. i def feel it gets on top of me a bit more when af is due, its hormonal as well as the feeling we shouldnt be getting af cos we should be pregnant, big hugs chick xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im not sure what ur cervix mean either i never check mine, hope someone can answer u, r maybe google it ad see what it comes up with xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw big :hugs: miss cat. Sorry you are feeling down. I'm really sorry I can't remember your story, how long have you guys been trying?

Re cervix FF says not to rely on it as a pregnancy sign during the 2WW. It will apparently always move into a non-fertile position (ie low and hard) after ovulation and it can take longer than the 2WW for it to move up if you have conceived. The only time I pay attention to low, hard and open cervix is if it's the day before, or the day AF is due, just so I don't get my hopes up too high. HTH x


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> oh miss cat, sorry ur so sad, hope u feel better soon. i def feel it gets on top of me a bit more when af is due, its hormonal as well as the feeling we shouldnt be getting af cos we should be pregnant, big hugs chick xxxxxxxxx

Thanks lilesmom, it's reassuring that youre the same when AF is due. Feeling much better today. I guess I've had less time to think about stuff while I'm at work. It must be the hormonal because I never get like this and alcohol or tea usually helps but I've given up both. X


----------



## Miss cat

Smiler82 said:


> Aw big :hugs: miss cat. Sorry you are feeling down. I'm really sorry I can't remember your story, how long have you guys been trying?
> 
> Re cervix FF says not to rely on it as a pregnancy sign during the 2WW. It will apparently always move into a non-fertile position (ie low and hard) after ovulation and it can take longer than the 2WW for it to move up if you have conceived. The only time I pay attention to low, hard and open cervix is if it's the day before, or the day AF is due, just so I don't get my hopes up too high. HTH x

You're right, cervix position is not reliable at all, and it varies from woman to woman. I don't know why I've started monitoring it, I suppose I am looking for a sign. 
My hubby and I have been trying since December 2011, so its still early days but the doctor has decided to get bloods done early because I'm going to be 35 next month. Thanks for your comments and it good to know we can all share in this long journey together.x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that's good, I'm glad your doc is being helpful already :) I went through a stage of checking my cervix _all_ the time... it started to drive me a bit mad! Now I only let myself check if I feel I'm getting EWCM and then perhaps the day before AF to see if it looks like she's on the way.

Hopefully it will happen for you guys soon, we're all behind each other eh :hugs:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Miss cat I know how desperate it gets looking for every sign.
Aunt flo arrived here today.
Another month another chance x


----------



## Miss cat

Bump2Baby said:


> Miss cat I know how desperate it gets looking for every sign.
> Aunt flo arrived here today.
> Another month another chance x

Thanks bump2bump. I'm sorry to hear AF is here. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck this time girlies , its gonna happen real soon for ye xxxx


----------



## Miss cat

Just to let you all know that I got my BFP this morning. I'm estastic. It's still early days, and I hope it sticks. Good luck to everyone. X


----------



## Smiler82

OMG Miss cat!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance:

And just shows the low hard open cervix in the 2WW meant nothing :)


----------



## Miss cat

Smiler82 said:


> OMG Miss cat!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:

Thank you smiler, I think the acupuncture really helped and preseed. :winkwink:


----------



## Smiler82

Am so pleased for you, so nice to hear a happy story :) Very excited about the preseed, was it the first time you tried it? My box is ready and waiting to go!


----------



## Miss cat

Smiler82 said:


> Am so pleased for you, so nice to hear a happy story :) Very excited about the preseed, was it the first time you tried it? My box is ready and waiting to go!

Yes it was the first cycle we used it and did " sperm meets egg plan" too. We were trying since December and I truly believe the preseed had something to do with it. I only used about 1.5 dosage each time because it's too much otherwise. 

Glad your tubes are clear, that's positive news! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

oooohhhhhh congrats miss cat. thats brill best o luck with ur pregnancy, hope u have happy and healthy 9 months with no queasiness xxxx


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> oooohhhhhh congrats miss cat. thats brill best o luck with ur pregnancy, hope u have happy and healthy 9 months with no queasiness xxxx

Thank you! Let's hope I don't get morning sickness. I've had no symptoms yet, so who knows. X


----------



## lilesMom

u must be so excited :) its great news babe x


----------



## lilesMom

maybe it was the relief of the doc goin to help u that let u relax and get ur bfp , whoop whoop x


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> maybe it was the relief of the doc goin to help u that let u relax and get ur bfp , whoop whoop x

Maybe! X


----------



## lilesMom

congrats again sweetie KUP :)


----------



## Smiler82

Miss cat said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Am so pleased for you, so nice to hear a happy story :) Very excited about the preseed, was it the first time you tried it? My box is ready and waiting to go!
> 
> Yes it was the first cycle we used it and did " sperm meets egg plan" too. We were trying since December and I truly believe the preseed had something to do with it. I only used about 1.5 dosage each time because it's too much otherwise.
> 
> Glad your tubes are clear, that's positive news! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh I am sooo excited that you got your bfp on the first cycle with PreSeed! We are going to do SMEP too I hope we have some of your good luck! Are you going to tell anyone early, or you waiting til 12 week scan? So exciting x


----------



## Miss cat

Smiler, no we aren't telling anyone yet but no doubt people will guess when they see me with a great big smile on my face. I hope you get your bfp with SMEP too. Keep me posted because I'd love to hear!


----------



## lilesMom

keep smiling miss cat, enjoy ur lovely secret, i cant wait to join u :)


----------



## lilesMom

smep seems to be the way to go alright . lots o success with it, good luck to all :)


----------



## Smiler82

Miss cat said:


> Smiler, no we aren't telling anyone yet but no doubt people will guess when they see me with a great big smile on my face. I hope you get your bfp with SMEP too. Keep me posted because I'd love to hear!

Aww you must be beaming from ear to ear :) When we get our bfp we will be waiting til gone 12 weeks before telling anyone, but it's good to be able to share anonymously on here :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey ladies. God sorry I've been absent for so long. On hol for almost 3 weeks, then got back and we were moving 4 days later! Only arranged while on hol. Very exciting!!! Now in our new house, been unpacking etc!!!!

Congratulations Miss Cat,super news!

For those of you on PMA thread and know my story just wanted to tell you it works. Got our 2nd bfp. Fingers crossed it all goes okay this time. I'm gonna have lots of PMA!!!!!!just wanted to let you ladies know as you truly did get me through June/July this year! It was tough and reading your stories and your positivity, really helped so rhank you ladies! I shall be keeping reading and waiting for all your BFPs-so excited for you! Good luck and keep the PMA it works (took me over a yr for my first BFP) now 2 in a few months) x x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow MORE congratulations!! This thread is doing really well :) Hopeful that is great news, hope you are feeling okay xx Keep chatting if you feel nervous at any point xx


----------



## Miss cat

Hopeful335 said:


> Hey ladies. God sorry I've been absent for so long. On hol for almost 3 weeks, then got back and we were moving 4 days later! Only arranged while on hol. Very exciting!!! Now in our new house, been unpacking etc!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Miss Cat,super news!
> 
> For those of you on PMA thread and know my story just wanted to tell you it works. Got our 2nd bfp. Fingers crossed it all goes okay this time. I'm gonna have lots of PMA!!!!!!just wanted to let you ladies know as you truly did get me through June/July this year! It was tough and reading your stories and your positivity, really helped so rhank you ladies! I shall be keeping reading and waiting for all your BFPs-so excited for you! Good luck and keep the PMA it works (took me over a yr for my first BFP) now 2 in a few months) x x

That's amazing news, congrats x


----------



## lilesMom

hopefull that is so great , congrats. fx for happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i was only thinking of u yest, thinkin i hadnt seen u on in ages . that is really great, it is so lovely to have so much good news, u too miss cat. :) we have enough bad news and lovely to have proof pma works xxxxxxxxxxxx congrats again xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, Im new to this forum and was kind of reffered by a friend in here :winkwink: This is the second forum I have ever posted in and just love the ladies in the first one I joined :hugs:. Reading some of the posts here and you girls have such a great positive energy!!! A little about me, I got a :bfp: 6/9/12 and went in for an us at 6 weeks. Baby's heart and everything looked great. I was feeling fine and went in for another us at 10 and was told the baby died at 8wks :nope: Had a D&C 2 days later and just recently started ttc again (yesterday lol :blush:). Ive been trying to stay pos throughout this whole thing and hoping that we get our :bfp: soon and have a healthy lo. Congrats to all of you that are expecting in here :happydance: and :dust: to those that are trying! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

hi mommylov :) xx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hi mommylov :) xx

Hi Lilesmom! :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Aww big :hugs: mommyluv. I'm so sorry for your loss. Went through a similar experience with our first miscarriage my heart goes out to you :hugs: It is a hard time so don't beat yourself up if you can't stay positive 24/7.

I can't decide how positive to be right now!! Sounds silly...hopefully AF will be here tomorrow and then I can start clomid. Am really hoping it works 1st time and that this time next month I will be preggers. But at the same time I don't want to get my hopes up too much otherwise I'll be really disappointed!! 

How is everyone else doing? Lilesmom have you got any more tests or anything coming up soon? x


----------



## lilesMom

hi smiler, fx for clomid, im sure it wil do the trick hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i know its hard to keep a balance, we need to be +ve but dont wanna dash our hopes all d time, we will get sticky bfp soon chick xx
im waiting on a blood test back , should be back next week and hope it can tell us more. then its liver u/s and u/s to check fibroids and then liver consultant end of sep so hopefully soon :) thanks honey xx


----------



## lilesMom

b2b how u doin missy? x


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> hi smiler, fx for clomid, im sure it wil do the trick hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> i know its hard to keep a balance, we need to be +ve but dont wanna dash our hopes all d time, we will get sticky bfp soon chick xx
> im waiting on a blood test back , should be back next week and hope it can tell us more. then its liver u/s and u/s to check fibroids and then liver consultant end of sep so hopefully soon :) thanks honey xx

Yeah, I hope we all get our little miracles very soon. I have gotten a bit addicted to programmes like One Born Every Minute and The Midwives. I couldn't stand to watch them before, they made me too sad and jealous. But now I just can't stop watching them and trying to imagine one day me being on a labour ward!!

I hope you get a good result for your blood test next week hun, fx for you. End of Sept isn't that far away really, as long as you can keep yourself busy in the meantime x


----------



## lilesMom

ive waited this long i can wait another month :) easy peasy :)
im backwards to u , i had no prob with pregnant women and babies, im startin to get jealous sometimes now, but i know its only natural x


----------



## Smiler82

Aww yeah of course it is :hugs: We all feel like that at times, it's ok to be that way x


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi ladies,

I know this is a PMA thread but needed to talk and let you know. After only a week of gettin my bfp, I'm pretty sure I miscarried last night. Started spotting yest, rang epu booked for scan on Mon but pretty sure it happened. managed to collect what I passed, barely any blood!!! (sorry tmi) 

At least this time I didn't get to 12 weeks thinking all was ok-only managed 5 and 1/2! Not good though and not got much PMA right now! Gonna need you to boost me and tell me some good news/thoughts. Anyone got any? What are odds of successful preg after 2 successive miscarriages and no children? X


----------



## Miss cat

Hopeful335 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I know this is a PMA thread but needed to talk and let you know. After only a week of gettin my bfp, I'm pretty sure I miscarried last night. Started spotting yest, rang epu booked for scan on Mon but pretty sure it happened. managed to collect what I passed, barely any blood!!! (sorry tmi)
> 
> At least this time I didn't get to 12 weeks thinking all was ok-only managed 5 and 1/2! Not good though and not got much PMA right now! Gonna need you to boost me and tell me some good news/thoughts. Anyone got any? What are odds of successful preg after 2 successive miscarriages and no children? X

I'm so sorry to hear that Hopeful. Maybe its not a miscarriage. PMA! I've read plenty of women experience spotting during pregnancy. I hope your partner is giving you loads of hugs and if not... Here you go :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

oh hopefull u poor thing, hope it wasnt , xxxx how awfull, my heart goes out to u hon xxxx the odds r very good, i read up on all of it when i mc. with 1 mc u have no extra odds and with 2 u have 10% extra odds. when u think of it 10% isnt much at all, it is so close to normal odds.. 

i am so so sorry babe. take care of urself, loads o rest and f**k pma for now, u r entitled to give out all u want, big hugs , if u wann PM me feel free, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful how u holdin up babe big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful335 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I know this is a PMA thread but needed to talk and let you know. After only a week of gettin my bfp, I'm pretty sure I miscarried last night. Started spotting yest, rang epu booked for scan on Mon but pretty sure it happened. managed to collect what I passed, barely any blood!!! (sorry tmi)
> 
> At least this time I didn't get to 12 weeks thinking all was ok-only managed 5 and 1/2! Not good though and not got much PMA right now! Gonna need you to boost me and tell me some good news/thoughts. Anyone got any? What are odds of successful preg after 2 successive miscarriages and no children? X

:hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so, so sorry to hear this, Hopeful. Have you been for your scan yet? I hope you hear some miraculous news - if there wasn't much blood then I am hoping so badly for you it was some random bleeding that was not a miscarriage.

If it was then it's totally ok to not be feeling the PMA right now and we're here to help you through. You _can_ still have a successful pregnancy after 2 losses but speaking from my own experience it can take a while for you to really believe it. I got so sick of ppl telling me stories of people they knew who had had 6, 7 or 8 miscarriages and now had children. At the time I didn't feel like those stories helped me but if they help you then there you are, there _is_ hope. I don't know exact stats but I do know that doctors have no reason to believe you can't have a successful pregnancy.

Take care hun, keep chatting if you need to xx


----------



## lilesMom

how u holdin up hopeful?
how r the other girls ? x


----------



## Miss cat

How you doing hopeful? We are here anytime you want to chat. X


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi everyone. I am so fed up. After weekend bleeding (reasonably heavy Sat but not really any yest and only spotting today when I wipe-sorry tmi), and getting my head round another mc I went for an ultra sound today only to be told they can see a sac. No foetal pole or anything but measuring 5w1d. They want to re scan me in one week. I know it's gone, I know the measurements are off and preg test is pretty much negative (though if it was 3 weeks ago I'd be jumping for joy at faint pos). 

I just want it to be over. I really thought my body had done it job this time and miscarried normally unlike the mmc but no! I have another week of agony only to be told what I was pretty sure Friday night happened and probably have to have tablets or something again to get me going! Totally rubbish. I have no PMA right now, none. I am fed up!!

Rant over. Sorry! X


----------



## lilesMom

no wonder ur pma has been shot babe, im so sorry u have to go through all this crap again. did they say if thiey think there is still any hope? could ur dates be off? im not trying to pee u off by qs u but im just hoping that things may be ok, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh, Hopeful :hugs: that is just so awful. I'm so sorry. Did they scan your tummy or use a vaginal scan? I can totally see why they want to wait another week just in case, but mentally it must be torture for you. I think you're right to not let yourself get your hopes up and just get yourself prepared for the scan next week and then whatever course of action you choose to take. You never know, your body may sort it all out naturally between now and next week, but I totally understand what you mean about wanting it to just all be over and done with.

We're all here to help you through, of course you won't have any PMA right now life can be so cruel at times xx


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful im thinking of u all the time, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hopeful, Hope youre holding up ok :)


:dust:


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey. I'm okay just playing the waiting game now. They did a virginal scan. Still no better, they wanted me to wait. Dates don't match by only a few days as I know when I ovulated but only a few days. No more bleeding but no more preg symptoms either and I did a pregnancy test and it was negative! Guess that means levels have gone down? If so though why haven't I miscarried naturally? Could my body have reabsorbed it already?? 

Thanks girls for being so caring x x x


----------



## lilesMom

ah feck hon, so sorry. this whole business is so hard xxxxxxxxxxx
im not sure, ur body can do that cant it. it would be good in one way cos u wouldnt need intervention but so so sad. im sorry hon, i know those words r useless really but i just wanna say something xxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## withlovemom

Oh hopefull, i m so so so sorry hon....
sending lots n lots of hugs ur way....
take care of urself dear....n we all are here for u..you can share anything you want..
i will keep u in my prayers hon....


----------



## mommylov

Hugs hopeful!! :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: hopeful. I'm so sorry that this happened.

I have no idea why you have negative hpts but they can still see something on the scan. I don't get it, but if that were me I know it would be such a headf*ck and I'm just so sorry you're having to deal with it. Have you got a drop-in centre or can you get to see your GP quickly, maybe they can answer your questions xxx


----------



## lilesMom

:hugs: hopefull , hope ur ok xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

girls just to let ye know im trying this month, the bloods and liver U/s came back good so i said feck it , il try and see what happens :) so fx :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yay lilesmom!! That is great news about your tests! Your ticker says you're on day 18, is that right? Have you ovulated yet or you in the 2WW already?

I had a scan today to see if the clomid is working. This sounds so silly but it made me really sad to see my poor, polycystic ovaries! I want to cry :( They just look so bad, it was a bit of a shock really, all covered in dark circles, which are the cysts. It's not all bad news - I have one follie that is 10mm. It needs to get to around 20mm she said, then hopefully I will ov. Maybe Tues or Weds next week. FX!!


----------



## lilesMom

im pretty sure im in tww :) i dont use opks but i do get Ov signs and i got them all :)
it doesnt sound silly hon, its perfectly natural to be sad but thats great news u will Ov soon , :) fx for bfps all round xxx


----------



## lilesMom

wanna be ttc buddies? :)


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> wanna be ttc buddies? :)

Yeah!

Oh wow how crazy for you to be in the 2WW already when you thought it was going to be a long time before you could try again. This is so cool. I hope you get good news - when can you test?


----------



## lilesMom

il put u in my ticker now so :) hee hee :)
i got the phone call from my doc on the 8th telling me the blood tests were clear and the liver U/s looks good and i knew i should Ov on the 9th so we decided to go for it straight away :) so hopefully we caught the egg :) i know it was good timing really :)
something went right for me at last :) 
my mom has a dream of babies that she dreams 3 times whenever someone in my family get pregnant , she had it again lately , i hope its for me :) :) but we have a big family :) but still could be for me :)


----------



## Smiler82

Eeek!! Oh that would be so cool - it kind of feels like everything randomly fell into place at the right time for you lilesmom :) I hope this is it for you! That is weird about your mum :) My MIL reads cards, she predicted my last 2 pregnancies. I get scared for her to read my cards again now in case she doesn't see pregnancy for me, or also if she does because I don't want family to know til at least 12 weeks haha :)


----------



## lilesMom

i know i dont wanna tell people either but my mom and one of my sis both have the baby dream and last time they knew before i did :) get her to do the cards, it be nice to have some good news xxxx
OH blamed me for tellin um but i said they told me, :) i couldnt lie to um when they said that, i hate lies :) he still thinks i told um cos he doesnt believe in it at all :)

i have anotebook to keep track of af and stuff baby related and when i did get preggers i BD twice in day 12 and it worked so day 12 was when i started this time so FX :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh your family sound a bit psychic eh :) Have you told your OH they had the baby dream again, just incase you get pg and he thinks you blabbed the news to everyone :)

How long til you test?


----------



## lilesMom

no i havent told him cos he will just say i told um again :) :) he wont believe it anyway. oh i did tell him about a week ago before i thought it might be us :) when we werent trying. ;) its weird u know the way the docs date the pregancy from first af , they seem to get the dream then too my sis said its usually at least a month before she finds out who its for, sometimes more if people dont tell early. :) most o my family do tell early though cos my mom and sis will hve people told if not :) :)
my af is due 23rd , il try not to test before then cos i dont wanna be dissappointed :)


----------



## mommylov

Just sending :dust: to you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy, right back at u xxx


----------



## Smiler82

How you feeling this week so far lilemom? This is going to feel like a long week eh! Good idea not to test early. I'm a bit naughty for that, I usually let myself test at about 12 dpo. I'm hoping I will ovulate in the next couple of days. Getting nervous in case it doesn't happen :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

hi sweetie, time has slowed to a near stop :) ha ha
oh well at least im able to be int he tww this month, its abonus :)
um.... itested yest, i knew it was gonna be bfn, it was far too early , but i did it just in case i might get early good news ha ha , im swinging between being convinced i am to not having a clue if i am :) ha ha , so heres hoping and fx :)
12 dpo would be the 19th for me , il prob test in a few days again, il try to wait till sunday but i prob wont. i have a loads o test strips in my bathroom begging me to use um :)
fx for ur Ov chick, xxx loads o BD and fx for bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Haha you naughty girl!! That was v early :D It's so tempting though isn't it, I know. I had a drawer full of internet cheapies and I got through them fairly quickly :wacko: It's like having chocolate biscuits in the cupboard when you're meant to be on a diet :D


----------



## lilesMom

exact same ha ha. its far too tempting, i knew it had to be bfn but i still had to, i feel better now cos its not forbidden anymore :) i know i can test but also know its pointless :) when did u get ur bfp before, did u ever get it earlier than af? 
i dont know if im convincing myself r what but my tummy feels weird, but i am just off antibiotics so could be that, i hope not :) any sign of Ov for u? do u use opks all the time? xx


----------



## lilesMom

how is every1 else? 
hopefull big hugs hon, hope ur aright xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> exact same ha ha. its far too tempting, i knew it had to be bfn but i still had to, i feel better now cos its not forbidden anymore :) i know i can test but also know its pointless :) when did u get ur bfp before, did u ever get it earlier than af?
> i dont know if im convincing myself r what but my tummy feels weird, but i am just off antibiotics so could be that, i hope not :) any sign of Ov for u? do u use opks all the time? xx

Well glad you feel better :) With my first pregnancy I'd only just starting charting and had no idea what I was doing, and as I'm used to having really long cycles I didn't actually test til I was 6 weeks! With my 2nd I knew my charts etc a lot better, and I was very good and didn't test until 17 dpo. I had quite a few clues with that pregnancy, I know it sounds a bit strange but because I felt like I was pregnant, it made not testing easier if you see what I mean. I also was not expecting to have fallen that cycle so I wasn't as desperate as I am now!! 

No I don't use OPKs, you can't get accurate readings with PCOS. I was going to start using them now I'm on clomid but I didn't order any in time for this cycle. I've been having some pain on my lower right side the last few days but not sure. I thought ov pain would only last a day or so, not 3 or 4. Can't tell by CM either as we are using PreSeed and DTD loads, so it's too hard to tell!!

How does your tummy feel, do you feel sick? I never felt sick in the 2WW but I remember with my last one, my tummy just felt a bit sensitive and I didn't like it when DH put his hand on it, or when I was leant against the sink in the kitchen, things like that. Hope it is a good sign for you :)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah 3 r 4 days sounds a bit long alright but im not sure really, i only ever got Ov pains for 2 cycles after d and e , they r gone again :) i didnt get um this cycle . 
but i used to never get um so im not worried, i got my other Ov signs that i usually get :)

hope it is ur Ov and u catch this month xxxx

my tummy doesnt feel sore r anything , just a full feelin where i get af pains, :) i remember this feeling from being preg last time but i dont know if it has to do with my now leaving kidney infection, i think i may be pregnnat but i really dont wanna get my hopes up too high , cos i could just be convincin myself !!!


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey ladies. You all sound busy. I'm okay. Not tearful or anything like last time just fed up!! With the mmc because id got to 12 weeks thinking I was okay think I'd got attached-not so this time, I didn't have time and didn't let myself! Just can't bring myself to really think about it too much.

Hospital said there was no physical reason I couldn't try this cycle if I wanted as scan all clear, done naturally etc. Been using CBFM, OPK's and monitoring cm-think I'm getting close to ov but not 100% sure I want to. Do I wait another month and prolong this limbo, do I try and fail, do I try risk getting pregnant and miscarrying again but at least they'd investigate the-but what if they don't find anything???) or do I try get pregnant and go on to have happy pregnancy and wonderful baby?? Which is last is obvious one I want but not sure it's going to happen!!! 

What about you all?? Lilesmom you think you ov and may be preg?? Smiler?? Where's bump2baby gone??? x


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful, if doc say no reason not to , then go for it. my sil had her second baby that she concieved right after a natural mc and she is over 1 yr now and perfect xxxxx
fx and big hugs to u hon. xxxxxxxxxx i really really hope u get ur sticky bean now babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i left u a message before i saw this so u have answered my qs here xxxx
il keep my fingers and toes crossed for u xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

just want to add my sil was told by docs u r really fertile right after natural mc , so i hope u catch if u decide to go ahead. dont pressure urself though , if ur head is melted and u need more time , take it, u will OV next month too xxxxxxxxxxxx
best of luck babe, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh hopeful :hugs: I really feel for you, I totally sympathise with all the questions running round your head.

It's hard to know what is best to do, it's times like these we could really use a crystal ball and have someone just tell us what we should do. It really depends on if you feel strong enough to try again. Could you maybe NTNP so there isn't as much pressure? And just tell yourself not to get your hopes up this month. We all hate to not be pregnant after trying, but it's not 'failing'. It's not our fault if it doesn't happen, don't be too hard on yourself :hugs:

Lilesmom is right though, they say you are more fertile for 3 months after a loss. So even if you don't fall pg this cycle, it won't be too long til you can try again. Take a deep breath hun and look after yourself xx


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> my tummy doesnt feel sore r anything , just a full feelin where i get af pains, :) i remember this feeling from being preg last time but i dont know if it has to do with my now leaving kidney infection, i think i may be pregnnat but i really dont wanna get my hopes up too high , cos i could just be convincin myself !!!

Lilesmom I am wishing you so much luck, I hope this is your lucky cycle.

I am hoping so badly that I am ovulating today...no pains or anything but my temp dipped this morning so maybe that is a sign. TMI here but also feeling quite up for it, if you know what I mean! Waiting for DH to come home, I hope he hurries up....;)


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i always get like that before Ov , its one of my Ov signs. our bodies know what they r at alright :) fx for u xxx that with ur temp goin down sounds great, BD like crazy :) :) xx best o luck xxxx

i def feel like somethings goin on, i so hope im right , i had my niece who is one in my arms today and she bumped my boob with her elbow and it really hurt! :) i never have sensitive boobs, please body dont be tricking me :) xx

hopeful we r always thinkin of u sweetie, loads of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Well I _did_ have a temp increase this morning, but not sure if it was enough. Sometimes I only have a small rise, other times it's huge so it's hard to know. Will have to see the next couple of days...though we are going to the in-laws this weekend and I never sleep well on the camp bed!! So temps will prob be off for the next few days, which isn't ideal...will just have to keep on DTD just in case. 

Aww I hope it's not your body tricking you either lilesmom...it's just so hard not knowing. When did you say you were going to test? Can't remember if it is tomorrow or the weekend!

Hopeful, how are you doing? I hope you haven't been driving yourself mad thinking of all the options, though I know it's hard not to. Hope you are ok :hugs:

Everyone else ok??


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u sweetie, xxx
i test this morn but bf, last time i didnt get my bfp till day af was due which is sunday so stiil waiting :) thanks chick xx


----------



## lilesMom

well ladies, do ye want the good news or the great news :) 
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxxxxxxx

its a faint line cos its 2 days early but by god it is there, whoop whoop.
i thought i was but was afraid to get excited :) 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

i did angel cards last nt and came up with the family card and first line of it is, there will be a new addition to ur family, i knew then and started bawling :) ha ha
thanks lile my love and thanks god and thanks girls for boosting me all the time through all the yuckiness, love ye ,
fx for many more to follow and happy and healthy babas at the end, 
ps the only one who knows before ye is OH :) xxxxxxxxxxx

hopefull , i hope u can stay hopefull and that we will be bump buddies realy soon, love u hon, hope ur ok and i hope this doesnt upset u, i just had to share xxx. ye have been with me for the bad , i gotta share the good too, love and hugs babe xxx


----------



## Miss cat

Lilesmom, that's fabulous news. Congrats, well done x


----------



## Smiler82

OMG! Lilesmom!! You knew, you knew! This is fantastic!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Massive congratulations to you hun you totally deserve this happiness xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys im all excited :) fx it goes well this time :) :)
how r ye? xx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw I bet you are so excited. And understandable if nervous too, I know I will be next time. I have got everything crossed for you that the next 9 months go smoothly xxxx

Must admit I am a little disappointed today, my temp didn't rise :( It actually dropped a tiny bit. So no ovulation for me yet. I think we are going to have to wait til next cycle now, and I will have to double my dose. We are seeing my MIL this weekend, think I might have to ask her to do my cards this time!! ;)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe , yeah mostly excited, bit nervy too though :) xx
fx for u chick, can the temps be off and u still Ov?
hope so xx Bd anyway just in case and cos u need some tlc xxx
big hugs, hope it works out soon xxx
and def get mil to do cards , u need good news xxx


----------



## Smiler82

So when are you going to tell your mum and sis?? I know they saw it already but will you tell them soon anyway, or wait a bit?

I guess if my temp goes up tomorrow then we might still be in with a chance. It is ok. I have been baking lemon cake today so things seem brighter :D I had a psychic reading done last August - she predicted twin girls and that I would fall pg Sept-Nov. I thought she meant last year, but this year I started clomid in Sept for 3 months!! So who knows, maybe upping the dose next cycle is what we need to do and we will end up with twins haha :D I'm taking it all with a pinch of salt but would be so weird if she turned out to be right.

Hope you have a relaxing weekend hun, enjoy the happy feelings and try not to focus too much on the nerves. Deep breaths :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i told um today :) OH is gonna kick my butt :) ha ha
i couldnt not, id burst :)
thanks chick, il prob have very nervous days but im ok for now :) just happy really xxxx
fx for temps to go right tomor so xxx
that would be so cool if she was right, as u know i do believe in things like that so fx she is spot on xxxxx wow twins :) i went to a grotto near me today to say thanks, and i lit a candle for my b and b girls xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

That truly is great news Lilesmom I'm pleased for you and it shows that PMA is working!!! We have been there through the bad so gotta be there through the good!!!! Excited for you!! 

I think (think) I've ov'd and we bd so now it's all down to mother nature/fate. Tracking my temps and they're slowly going up but ff not confirmed ov but I know the signs so well now in fairly sure!! God who ever thought they'd get to know their bodies so well?? All those years we wasted with various contraception we could have just learn this and hey presto! 

Anyway dh and I decided to bd but just the once on the day we thought so we like if we do get pg we do, if we don't there's nxt month! Weirdest thing is I added higher temps to ff in advance to see if it would confirm ov in fertility friend (it did) but expected due date was 13 June-the original date I went for my 12 week scan and got told I'd had mmc. Is that just me or would that be so weird??? 

Right Lilesmom keep up the PMA and I am crossing everything for you for the next 9 months!!!!! Wonderful! Smiler relax, enjoy the weekend (if you can) and some bd but not too much! Don't wear hubby out-the month we tried that even though we caught ov I think there was nearly nothing left and no pg ( and hubby has had sa and has more than enough swimmers)! Keep monitoring your signs -you could have ov'd but temps not confirmed yet! Keep temping!

Miss cat how you doing?? How is it all going? X x


----------



## lilesMom

the first time i got preg i only bd twice on the one day but it was the right day :)
so fx honey xxxx i think less pressure on u like that was a great decision xxx
big hugs and hope it works out well for u now xxxx
that would be a happy coincidence if ur baby was due that day, could be a good omen hon, fx xxxxxx


----------



## Miss cat

I had a bit of a scare a couple of weeks ago. I started bleeding and started not showing any of the symotoms I had had before. I feared the worst, and rang the emergency dept and they told me to come it. I answered all sorts of questions and I was terrified. Didn't have any PMA but viewed the situation as best I could.
I had a blood test and urine test and it was still positive but they wanted me to wait to see if the bleeding continued and booked a scan for a few days later. I had the scan and we saw a heart beat, I don't think I'd believed I was still pregnant until then, and realised how lucky I had been. It scared me terribly and I haven't had any bleeding since.
I've got my first midwife appointment on Monday, and they are going to keep a closer eye on me throughout my pregnancy. it's been a roller coaster ride to say the least!


----------



## lilesMom

oh miss cat, u poor thing , u must have been so freaked out, thank god baby was ok xxxxx big hugs babe, i knew u had gone very quiet but i thought u were just off enjoying being preg, xxxxxxxxxxxxx big hugs hon, thank god it turned out ok xxxxxxxxxxxxx
how far along r u now sweetie xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Miss Cat I know how scary that is....really hope everything turns out fine for you. Good luck for your appt today, let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Miss cat

Thanks guys it's been reallt tough but we've got through it. Long way to go yet. Had my midwife appointment today, it went well, got asked so many questions. I wish I could relax and enjoy the pregnancy but I'm so anxious. How as my PMA taken such a beating? 

How are you all doing?


----------



## lilesMom

il keep my fingers crossed for u chick xxx big hugs xxx

i went to my doc today to get bloods done and i wanted to ask few qs, she was really unhelpfull, she kind of gave out to me for not waiting till after the liver consultant but all the tests had come back alright so all the serious things had been ruled out, so we went ahead. she then said my mc might have been caused by my copper levels and could happen again, cos they r up, i then said but i was told they were only slightly up and she goes well i dont know anything about copper (it was the other doc in the place tested it for me) , i wouldnt have thought to test u for it anyway. 
i came home and googled it, its low copper can cause mc, she had me so freaked for no real reason, i think she was pissed cos i didnt ask her advice before goin ahead. 
i know i should prob have waited another month but i figured serious things were ruled out so i be fine, i wont be in a hurry back to her, think il go to the guy doc from now on.


----------



## Miss cat

Lilesmom, it doesn't sound like she knows what she's talking about. You're probably best going to the other doctor who did the copper test to get accurate diagnosis next time. Hope you're ok after all that!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe, yeah i think she is just a bad doc, last time i had the loss, i had spotting she tested my hcg and was meant do a second test, she said results were so high she wouldnt do second test cos all seemed ok, ( she also admitted she googled to see if my levels were ok or not ) , turns out it wasnt but i didnt find out till later cos she hadnt done the second one.

how r u hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, i went for gynae scan today and good news, no big fibroids in babys way :)
yey hurray :) big relief :) xxx
how ye all xx


----------



## Smiler82

Yay that is great news lilesmom :hugs: I think you are right to stick to seeing that other doctor if you're not happy with the one you saw the other day. 

So how far along are you, like 5 weeks or something? Could you see anything or is it too early?

I am pretty disappointed this cycle, the clomid didn't work :( CD27 and still no ovulation. It's difficult not to get down about it, has been hard to stay positive this week. I can't stop thinking that it isn't going to happen for us. Before I was really positive and was hopeful but now our first cycle hasn't worked I'm pretty bummed!! I know it's only the first go and shouldn't get too disappointed but it's hard not to.

Sorry to moan!!


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> hi guys, i went for gynae scan today and good news, no big fibroids in babys way :)
> yey hurray :) big relief :) xxx
> how ye all xx

That's really good news, bet you must be relieved to hear.
I'm fine, just still a bit causious, got my letter to go to my 12 week scan on 17th oct, I can't wait cos if all goes well I can tell people. Thank goodness for these forums!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler ur not moaning but all moaning and whinging accepted if u want to xxxxx
this is our venty place :) :)
feck, i was hoping would work for u this time, but like u said maybe the prediction is right , maybe the extra dose next month will work for u honey, fx xxxx
u get ur cards read? xx

i know miss cat on both counts, i did tell a few but cant wait to tell all :) 
im also very hopefull and happy but not trying to get my hopes up way too high, in case something happens, xxx fx it goes well for us this time xxxxxxx

couldnt see anything i wont be 5 weeks till sunday so way too early, i think il look into paying for private scan at maybe 8 weeks cos i dont know if i can wait till 12 weeks with no more reassurance :) 
i went to my liver consultant today, went well, she said she reckons its a little bit fatty liver and too much antibiotics, the lfts have come down a little again, thats 3rd time they come down so they r dropping which is great :) she also said it would have no affect on my baby which is even better , i thought i was right but stupid ass doc had me confused and worried, i thouhgt she would know more than me, maybe not!!!!
she took one more blood test but she is only checking just in case, she said its very rare and she doesnt think i have it but just in case she is checking :) 
so all good so far, please god it keeps goin this way :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom :) No, I didn't get my cards read in the end. I thought about asking MIL to do it but you pick your own cards and I kind of wasn't in the right mood, if you see what I mean. I really didn't want to hear any bad news so I thought best not to pick my cards when feeling a bit mizzy!! 

Really glad to hear that things are all looking good with you and the consultant isn't too worried. I think that is sometimes the prob with GPs, they know a bit about everything but nothing in great detail, so when you have something wrong and you research it yourself, you end up learning more than them sometimes! I've often had to tell GPs about stuff to do with PCOS and they say "well I've never read that so I don't think that's right" but then when I spoke to a consultant they tell me I'm right and the GP is wrong. A bit worrying!!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah ur right babe, as my mom would say 'jack of all trades and master of none ' ha ha
she muddled me for a bit though :) 
hope ur feelin bit better hon i know each set back is a bi**h but u will get there soon hon xxxxxxxxxx keeping my fx for u xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ha yeah your mum is absolutely right :)

I had a really big temp rise this morning, I hope it was for real!! May be because I was all snuggled up in my winter duvet :D Feeling a bit better today ta. Done some artsy crafty stuff that always makes me feel better :)

How are you feeling? Have you found anywhere for private scans? I'm not even pg and I know where to go if we want one haha :)


----------



## lilesMom

thats great hon, both on temp and on feeling better :) :) 
yeah i now where i can go, im wavering now about early scan , i have tilted uterus i was told and it can make early scan difficult, they cant see properly sometimes til later and cant get the heartbeat as easily. if i went for scan and they couldnt see or hear heartbeat cos of it, i be even more freaked :) il see when it comes closer to it how i feel, il prob change my mind a billion times before it anyway :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah that would freak you out totally eh. I guess it may depend on how long til your first scan at the hospital - I remember they told me before the first scan can be anywhere between 11 and 14 weeks. I think waiting to 14 weeks would be really hard so maybe a week or 2 before just to check. Would that still be too early for you, did they say how big the baby needs to be before they can see them clearly considering your tilted uterus?


----------



## lilesMom

it depends on the person , usually as the baby grows it just pushes the uterus out and it corrects itself :) can happen anytime really, but usually about 10 weeks ish, i still havent gotten my scan date, usually about 12 weeks here but can be bit later my last one i would have been 12.5 weeks. il prob end up goin early all right. ill never be able to wait that long :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

i got a letter from the hosp, they r giving me an early scan, i am so happy :) whoop. 
16th oct :) they usually dont, so im delighted :)


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> i got a letter from the hosp, they r giving me an early scan, i am so happy :) whoop.
> 16th oct :) they usually dont, so im delighted :)

That's really great, best of luck, that's a day before mine! X


----------



## Hopeful335

Lilesmom that's great!! After my second mc they've said to ring epu and they'll get me in for an early scan. She said not to go to doc but ring them direct-which is good of them! The best of luck to both of you-Lilesmom and miss cat-you deserve it!!

Smiler how are you today? I'm 10dpo on my 1 time trying and seeing what happens! I swing between feeling certain I'm pregnant and then like I'm not at all!! Had some nausea but then again also felt a bit I'll-that's gone now, pulling feeling in uterus but can't remember if I had before, temps are up but after comparing charts not quite at last 2 pg levels yet (but then again they weren't at 10dpo last time), little or no creamy cm which I got last 2 times but didn't write down when it started and can't remember how early!! Know I'm not as knackered as last 2 time which were my biggest signs but last time I was less tired than first so who knows. Maybe I'm just being too optimistic and I should just get my head round that I'm not and wait for nxt time. I don't know I suppose we have to have PMA or where would we be!!?? 

Not really saying much to hubby this tww is like the elephant in the room! He's not always easiest person to talk to about this stuff but this time it's harder than ever! Thanks for listening ladies-any thoughts?? x x


----------



## Smiler82

Hey,hopeful good to hear from you :) First cycle after a loss is so hard eh :hugs:) Has your OH said much about how he feels re the loss? He might be sad, worried for you, hopeful all at the same time...I know mine never wants me to get my hopes up too much. He is so good trying to be strong for me In never really know what he truly thinks in the 2ww. They just don't talk as much do they. Good luck tho, not long til you can test x

I'm pretty disappointed, still no OV :( Temp dropped again, thought I o.d CD 27 but no. CD 31 today, clomid clearly not working!!


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful that could be a good sign hon, both times i got bfp i had pulling in my uterus at this time, fx for u honey xx big hugs xxx

oh no smiler, stupid clomid, hope it works next cycle hon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Rubbish Smiler! I'm really sorry. I know what it's like to ov late and be waiting I'm just gutted clonus hasn't worked-yet! Until my first mc I ov'd all over place! I could be anywhere between cd21 and cd42!! Since mc I've had cd13, cd18 and cd19 so they've got better bizarrely! Fx clonus works-I know a girl who was on it and it made her so reg she's had triplets!! Honestly! No pregnancy after yrs of trying then triplets-2boys and a girl! Keep PMA-we have to-it's hard though I know!!!! x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you hopeful :) Wow your cycles before your mc sound like mine! Have you got PCOS too? My ovulation ranges from CD25-CD50. I had a big temp rise today but I just don't know if I can trust it! If you look at my chart you'll see the last 4 days have been crazy temps! They're often rocky but this is just ridiculous...but oh my gosh, triplets!!! That's just scary :D

How is everything with you, hopeful? You and your OH doing okay?


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey Smiler, I had loads of blood work done, hormone tests etc and they ruled out pcos! Just said I was irregular. Had a look at your chart-it's a strange one-could be fall back as there is a temp rise-I've had fall back before but it's a nightmare as ff makes you wait like more days to confirm! keep us updated! X

Had to share my (fingers crossed) good news! One time and it worked! I couldn't resist testing at 11dpo -after last times 16dpo weak positive-but it was positive of cb digital and Internet cheapy!! Yey. I truly do have a good feeling about this time!! Haven't told dh yet-know he'll be terrified for us, particularly as its so quick! 

Just proves once did it! Was on dh birthday which was nice too and ff gives due sat as 13june, day I found out about mmc-I thin that's a good omen??

X x x


----------



## lilesMom

oh yey hopeful, i was hoping it was, best o luck for sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler hope that temp rise is good news for u too hon x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow hopeful that is amazing news xxxx you told DH yet?


----------



## Smiler82

Me again ladies

how is everyone today? I am a bit happier as I'm pretty sure I o'd now :) Just not sure which day!! Possibly CD28 or CD31. If it was 28 then we are in with a chance....if it was 31 then definitely not!! So am in the 2WW now, but just not sure where exactly :wacko: 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## lilesMom

hey hon if it was 31 u still have a chance from bd on 28, spermy can live for up to 5 days and its more important to bd before Ov than after. best o luck sweetie, so glad clomid worked xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Lilesmom :) Yeah I guess there would still be a bit of a chance if it was CD31 but not as high a chance as if I o'd on CD28. We had sex on CD 24,25 and 27, but then we didn't have sex again til CD32 as DH was away for work.

I really don't want to start reading into symptoms at this early stage but my boobs are big and quite sore, and have got awful heartburn which in turn is making me feel a bit sick. Did you have any symptoms as early as 6 dpo? Usually I would tell other people that 6 dpo is far too early to have symptoms but of course when it is yourself you spend ages thinking about it :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

i honestly did hon and i talk myself out of um cos i thought it was way too early to have any. i was really gassy :blush: and my boobs felt sensitive, not sore , i was just more aware of um :) and i started gettin a pully felling in my lower tummy at about 7 or 8 dpo. oooohhh fingers crossed, u want me to do ur angel cards? x


----------



## lilesMom

oh smiler i have a really good feeling about u, i so hope its right, i just pulled 3 cards, hope u dont mind but u said ur MIl does so i knwo it wont freak u out :) its all good, 2 of ur 3 cards are ones i kept gettin around my bfp xx
il post um there now


----------



## Hopeful335

Smiler i told him Monday night-he was so exited and not at all negative or anything. He's just a bit worried about me now. He says he's going to wrap me up in cotton wool! 

So glad you've ov'd yey!! At least clomid seems to have worked! I always think tww is okay-better than waiting to ov when you're irregular! 

I was so happy about this pregnancy and so positive and now I'm getting myself all panicky again and worried-did another preg test again to check I wasn't losing it! But then it was a weak positive so now I'm all worried! Got my positive at dpo10, am now on dpo 13 still weak. Last time I didn't even get a positive until dpo16 and it was weak then but what if it goes the same way? I can't face another. I'm so scared! 

How's everyone else? x x


----------



## lilesMom

1) Family : this situation is rooted in an emotional experience with a family memeber that we can help u heal , in your mind and heart surround this person and urself with calming blue light and many angels. be open to the gifts of this situation adn feel the peace. a new addition to ur family is entering. release old unwanted hurts and forgive urself and ur family

2 Play : set aside ur worries and work and indulge urself in play and treats . playfullness will lift ur spirit and energy so u can return to work renewed. you have been working and worrying a lot and it is draining u, make time for u and laughter. release any guilt about having fun to the angels. you deserve happiness, pleasure and enjoyment . 

3) Energy work : u got this card cos u would benefit form energy work such as reiki or qi gong. or u could be guided to learn energy work urself. you r sensitive to energy so clear ur self and ur home by imaginging it and you bathed in purple and white light .


----------



## lilesMom

Hopeful335 said:


> Smiler i told him Monday night-he was so exited and not at all negative or anything. He's just a bit worried about me now. He says he's going to wrap me up in cotton wool!
> 
> So glad you've ov'd yey!! At least clomid seems to have worked! I always think tww is okay-better than waiting to ov when you're irregular!
> 
> I was so happy about this pregnancy and so positive and now I'm getting myself all panicky again and worried-did another preg test again to check I wasn't losing it! But then it was a weak positive so now I'm all worried! Got my positive at dpo10, am now on dpo 13 still weak. Last time I didn't even get a positive until dpo16 and it was weak then but what if it goes the same way? I can't face another. I'm so scared!
> 
> How's everyone else? x x

god i know the feeling hon, some days im fine and other days i wake up in awfull mood convinced im gonna lose it again. i try my best to focus on the better days and the good stuff :) all we can do is hope that all goes well. 
its should still be weak pos hon, u havent even hit 14dpo yet, most people wouldnt even have a pos by now so we r lucky. i am 5.5 weeks now and it is stronger, for first week i counted it good that the line was just still there. :) maybe u just drank more r something and pee was diluted xxxxxxx fx for u honey xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> 1) Family : this situation is rooted in an emotional experience with a family memeber that we can help u heal , in your mind and heart surround this person and urself with calming blue light and many angels. be open to the gifts of this situation adn feel the peace. a new addition to ur family is entering. release old unwanted hurts and forgive urself and ur family
> 
> 2 Play : set aside ur worries and work and indulge urself in play and treats . playfullness will lift ur spirit and energy so u can return to work renewed. you have been working and worrying a lot and it is draining u, make time for u and laughter. release any guilt about having fun to the angels. you deserve happiness, pleasure and enjoyment .
> 
> 3) Energy work : u got this card cos u would benefit form energy work such as reiki or qi gong. or u could be guided to learn energy work urself. you r sensitive to energy so clear ur self and ur home by imaginging it and you bathed in purple and white light .

Oh wow thank you so much for this lilesmom :hugs: The bit about family really brought a tear to my eye, and they all make sense in their own way :) Which two did you keep getting around your bfp?

I don't want to read too much into these things, but when we were away I was shuffling cards and dropped one, and MIL said the card I dropped meant something good and something unexpected. So even though we are TTC I had written off this cycle by that point, so who knows....spooky :)

Re symptoms my lower tummy is feeling a bit full, iykwim. Like I would feel a few days before AF, certainly not this early.

STOP IT Smiler!! Stop it with the symptom spotting!! I just don't want to gear myself up for a big disappointment :wacko:


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful335 said:


> Smiler i told him Monday night-he was so exited and not at all negative or anything. He's just a bit worried about me now. He says he's going to wrap me up in cotton wool!
> 
> So glad you've ov'd yey!! At least clomid seems to have worked! I always think tww is okay-better than waiting to ov when you're irregular!
> 
> I was so happy about this pregnancy and so positive and now I'm getting myself all panicky again and worried-did another preg test again to check I wasn't losing it! But then it was a weak positive so now I'm all worried! Got my positive at dpo10, am now on dpo 13 still weak. Last time I didn't even get a positive until dpo16 and it was weak then but what if it goes the same way? I can't face another. I'm so scared!
> 
> How's everyone else? x x

Oh bless your DH :) I am sure he will treat you like an absolute princess :hugs:

I can totally see why you would be freaking out right now but it really really does not have to mean anything bad. This is really great website and has answers to lots of questions like this:
https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#8

Qs 8 9 and 10 and 23 are quite helpful and interesting, like food can even affect your test, something I didn't know.

Sending massive hugs to you and huge amounts of PMA. 

:hug:


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 1) Family : this situation is rooted in an emotional experience with a family memeber that we can help u heal , in your mind and heart surround this person and urself with calming blue light and many angels. be open to the gifts of this situation adn feel the peace. a new addition to ur family is entering. release old unwanted hurts and forgive urself and ur family
> 
> 2 Play : set aside ur worries and work and indulge urself in play and treats . playfullness will lift ur spirit and energy so u can return to work renewed. you have been working and worrying a lot and it is draining u, make time for u and laughter. release any guilt about having fun to the angels. you deserve happiness, pleasure and enjoyment .
> 
> 3) Energy work : u got this card cos u would benefit form energy work such as reiki or qi gong. or u could be guided to learn energy work urself. you r sensitive to energy so clear ur self and ur home by imaginging it and you bathed in purple and white light .
> 
> Oh wow thank you so much for this lilesmom :hugs: The bit about family really brought a tear to my eye, and they all make sense in their own way :) Which two did you keep getting around your bfp?
> 
> I don't want to read too much into these things, but when we were away I was shuffling cards and dropped one, and MIL said the card I dropped meant something good and something unexpected. So even though we are TTC I had written off this cycle by that point, so who knows....spooky :)
> 
> Re symptoms my lower tummy is feeling a bit full, iykwim. Like I would feel a few days before AF, certainly not this early.
> 
> STOP IT Smiler!! Stop it with the symptom spotting!! I just don't want to gear myself up for a big disappointment :wacko:Click to expand...

the first 2 honey , i kept getting them for about a month before my bfp and didnt make proper sense cos i wasnt even ttc yet, now it does, xxx
mine felt the same, i was feeling like really mild version of af feeling but i tried to convince myself i was imagining it, its hard to draw that line between gettin hopes up too high and keeping up some hope xxx i know the feeling. 
fx sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx
when would be end of TWW? xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, it is a really fine line eh :wacko:

Well it depends if I'm 7dpo today or 4dpo...I think I will test on Saturday 13th, as I will either be 13dpo or 16dpo so hopefully able to get an accurate result. I was having quite a lot of mild achyness yesterday but has tapered off today. DH is loving the fact that my boobs are massive! But that often happens during/after ovulation so can't rely on that. Other tiny things make me hopeful but then I always remind myself of how with my first 2 pregnancies I didn't get any noticeable symptoms til 6 weeks, so I shouldn't get my hopes up too much.

Hmm so you got the cards a month before your bfp so I guess it could be another month for me too?

Hopeful - any news? How are you doing hun, have been thinking about you, hope everything is okay xx


----------



## lilesMom

not too much time but will prob feel like forever for u :) xxx
yeah i meant the month that i did ttc, see we didnt decide to go ahead with ttc till i got liver U/s results which was on day 12 so i didnt know i was ttc till it was BD time :) i had been getting the cards since af that time and thought they didnt make sense cos i didnt expect to ttc till following month at earliest :) but it did make sense i just didnt know it :)
but timing isnt exact could be next month too chick xxxxxx
fx for now :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom :) Am trying to be calm about it but forgot how frustrating the 2WW can be!! Time is dragging :) I am telling myself not to get hopes up for this cycle, maybe next. That is what I was thinking all along until last week, so must get back into that mindset :) I have been cramping so much though, I don't know what that's all about. It kind of feels like I might have some big cysts or something?? I just keep feeling quite heavy down there - lying in bed last night I was quite uncomfortable as it kind of felt like I had something inside that was weighing my insides down and putting pressure on my lower back. I can't imagine that being a symptom of pregnancy at this stage, which made me think maybe cysts instead. So trying to go with that theory instead....just can't wait for this next week to be over!!!

How are you doing anyway, you feeling ok lilesmom?

Hopeful - how are you my dear? Any news from you? I really hope you are ok xxx


----------



## lilesMom

yup i only had one tww this time but it was more than enough, i drove myself crazy for it :) and tested all the time even though i knew it was far too early :) finally got faint bfp at 12dpo, but boy was it faint :) but it was there woo hoo.
yeah sometimes ur beter off thinkin like that , it is so hard to wait but thank god its not that long to wait :) it feels like ages but then when u look back on it u think it was ok actually, weird :) xxx
im grand babe, super tired today, ive slept 15 hrs :)
thanks god im not working , i wouldnt be able :) 
got acne too doh but all good signs that something happening so def not complaining. its weird that b2b has dissappeared, i hope she is ok. 
hopeful hi hon, hope things goin well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i just went on b2b page to leave a message , she hasnt been on since sep 13th so she just must be gone. hope she is ok, x


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I know, I try and say to myself that in the grand scheme of things, a week really isn't that long! When you're in it though it really does drag...

Blimey, 15 hours!! Last time I was pg I was working and it really was a killer. I had 1.5 hr commute, and I used to fall asleep at my desk :wacko: You feel so drained eh. Part of the reason why I've stayed working for myself at home is the hope that if I do get pg, I can just nip off for naps whenever I need it! And no more early starts for the train :D

Yes I was thinking about b2b as well. Maybe she just needs some time away, these boards are a great support but at other times you sometimes just need a break from all the ttc chat.

Hopeful if you are out there do let us know how you are xxx


----------



## lilesMom

its weird all week i had loads of energy and hadnt felt as good in a long time, my tummy is abit upset too so maybe im sleeping something off :) least i can. 
working from home is ideal for u , no commute time and hurray for sneaky naps :) h aha

yeah hope its just she wanted to focus less on ttc :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey ladies I'm okay. Feeling fairly positive. Had nausea every morning and one or two mid day episodes, sore boobs, tiredness and am getting spotty-all of these I experienced first time (not last) except the nausea so I'm taking them as good signs. I'm not being sick but who would have though gipping and feeling rotten was good but I'd take andorr if I can get to the end of 9 month with a healthy baby!!! Much more positive than last time. DOne a few tests and unlike last time lines are getting darker!! Yey. No more gonna stop driving mysf mad! 

Smiler tww is worse when you have long cycles I think! This one and last 2 for me have been shorter, 29-35 days ish so tww doesn't seem as bad. When you get to cd30 no ov/I used to get so fed up!!! Hang in there! I've had positives at dpo13, dpo16 and then this time dpo10-very weak on Internet cheapy but there was a line! Fx x x x x

I went on b2b and noticed she'd not been on since 13th-hope all okay? And no more bad news!!

Lilesmom I'm knackered. Apart from that how you feeling? How far along are you??? Symptoms? 

Miss Cat are you still there? x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Ah great to hear from you Hopeful :) I'm so pleased you're feeling ok, was getting worried about you! Think it is a good idea to stop testing now!! Have you booked an appointment with your doctor?

Ha yeah I get SO fed up with all of the waiting, waiting to ovulate, waiting to test, it's so crap! I will see how this week goes but based on how I'm feeling yesterday and today I don't think I'm pregnant this time. That's bad PMA I know haha :) But I've had stuff going on to keep my mind off it and surprise surprise, when I'm not thinking about it I don't have any symptoms. I have got some Internet cheapies left though so I fully expect to crack at some point and test anyway!


----------



## lilesMom

Hopeful335 said:


> Hey ladies I'm okay. Feeling fairly positive. Had nausea every morning and one or two mid day episodes, sore boobs, tiredness and am getting spotty-all of these I experienced first time (not last) except the nausea so I'm taking them as good signs. I'm not being sick but who would have though gipping and feeling rotten was good but I'd take andorr if I can get to the end of 9 month with a healthy baby!!! Much more positive than last time. DOne a few tests and unlike last time lines are getting darker!! Yey. No more gonna stop driving mysf mad!
> 
> Smiler tww is worse when you have long cycles I think! This one and last 2 for me have been shorter, 29-35 days ish so tww doesn't seem as bad. When you get to cd30 no ov/I used to get so fed up!!! Hang in there! I've had positives at dpo13, dpo16 and then this time dpo10-very weak on Internet cheapy but there was a line! Fx x x x x
> 
> I went on b2b and noticed she'd not been on since 13th-hope all okay? And no more bad news!!
> 
> Lilesmom I'm knackered. Apart from that how you feeling? How far along are you??? Symptoms?
> 
> Miss Cat are you still there? x x x

hi hon, glad alls goin well . im pretty much same as u, im wrecked, queasiness is settin in now too, acne and sore boobs on and off but im taking um all as good signs this time :) :) we must be one of few people who welcome feeling crappy ha ha xxxxxxx im 6 weeks tomor , so we rfairly close i reckon :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler best o luck for this month and next , i think one of um gonna be good for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you lilesmom keep the PMA going for me xxx

Aww sorry you feel crappy :hugs: hopefully is a good sign all is progressing well tho xx


----------



## lilesMom

im not complaining smiler i dont feel too bad but im glad for it cos its a good sign, i just think its funny how we wish to feel queasy to know alls ok :) hows ur weekend ? x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yeah I totally get what you mean. Next time I hope I feel bad too :D

Having a nice weekend thanks, quite chilled :) Spent some time with my mum yesterday which was really nice. We don't live near each other so was good to catch up and do a bit of shopping :) How about you?


----------



## lilesMom

thats nice must be hard not living close, i moved back near to home nearly 3 yrs ago and im glad i did :) im havin a nice weekend too, had a friends bday party fri nt so i went but was in bed by 12.30 :) :) sat i called to my parents and my niece house and then spent time with OH. today i been lazy and cooking :) nice weekend though , im gettin optimistic again :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yay glad you are feeling optimistic :)

12:30 is very impressive! Well done! I used to be in bed by about 9:30 when I was pregnant :D

It's ok not living close as I love it when we get together, it's more of an occasion :) But yeah I always thought once we had kids we would move closer, but we've been priced out of the area!! It's lovely where we live though, lots of countryside :)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah thats true it means more quality time rather than quantity :) 
house prices went scary didnt they, im lucky my parents live in countryside so houses r cheaper, we were priced out of city houses :) i had lived in the city for 11 yrs and my OH is city born and breed ha ha but he has settled into the country very well :) we like it here :)


----------



## Smiler82

We can't really seem to win either way! My parents are fairly close to London so country and towns round there are v. expensive. Here, the town is cheaper, but going up all the time, and the lovely country villages are really pricey! We would like to save for a place of our own but renting is just so expensive :( Hoping for DH to get a pay rise soon haha :)


----------



## lilesMom

`have house prices not started coming down much then? they r down a lot in places here but some places arent down much if at all :) 
we bought an old cottage in middle of no where :)
we paid 112500 for it nearly 3 yrs ago but we had to put 40000+ into it and we r not done yet :) we r paying back loans and stuff now, big parts r done but lots o little things left to do. its comfy and warm as is, so thats main stuff done :) my house wouldnt be for everyone but i dont like huge houses anyway, i d feel like i was rattling around in it :) and v hard to clean and heat. i am happy in my cottage :) i like that it looks cutesy :)


----------



## lilesMom

and fx on the payrise :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that sounds gorgeous!!! I said to DH the other day I want to move out of this house and go and live in a cottage :) It sounds exactly what I'd like, I love to be warm and cosy too :) No, house prices don't seem to have fallen all that much...I think they _are_ on the way down but the trouble is there are a lot of rich people living in the countryside round here so it hasn't had much effect. Here, 112500 would only get you a 1 bed flat. We're hoping to pay off our credit card soon then try to save what I earn and live on what DH earns. He had an argument with his boss so not holding our breaths on the pay rise haha :) But he def deserves one!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah its hard to get started, we were lucky we borrowed deposit off my parents and OH dad went gaurantore for out mortgage. they refused us even though we both have perm full time jobs!! i had checked out few yrs before in boom time how much we could get on our wages and they told us 425000, and then refused us 3 yrs later for 1/4 of that. crazy :) but least we got it in the end. saving is hard but is doable and worth it :) lets hope his boss forgets argument fast and gives the payrise on merit :) x


----------



## lilesMom

i know im gettin ahead of myself 
but i have a car that has only 2 doors, im looking up car seats and is it safe to put um in front seats. some sites say back way safer , others say front is just as safe and some say front is safer, what ye think, it means il prob have to change my car if it is back seat only. cos i have put in chicld seats in my back seat and it is so difficult, i couldnt do it every single day and def couldnt do it if sore after giving birth 
i have read loads and startin to think front is fine if rear facing and airbag turned off, i dont think i have front passenger airbag anyway but will obvs get it checked. 
my car could do with a few aparts soon, (my mechanic is my bro in law so i know its true ) , and if i need to change car il leave it but if not il just get it all done, thats why im thinking about it now. any thoughts xx


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah a few years ago the banks were crazy, hence the probs we're all having now!! I think it will be tough for us since I work for myself and they don't like freelancers :wacko:

Hmm re car if money were no object I would prob exchange for a 4 door since would be easier not just for having a baby in the back but also easier to fit in/get out all the crap you have to go along with a baby :) Might be worth asking on one of the boards where ppl already have babies?


----------



## lilesMom

yeah true , money is most def an object :) if it wasnt id change in a heartbeat :)
yeah i was kinda just thinkin aloud anyway, il get it sorted , thanks xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey ladies. Any news yet Smiler? I'm crossing my fingers for you and thinking about you! Well after loads of PMA I totally lost it today. On my way home from work I started feeling cramps on left side. I am now a nervous wreck constantly running to toilet checking loo roll (sorry tmi). Dh says he's not worried as with first two mc I had no cramping so maybe in fact this is a good sign-I can wish!


I just pray for a normal pregnancy. Just been watching this drama I sky plussed about great train robber and his wife and he casually gets this girl pregnant and bam she has a baby! Why is it so easy and chilled for some ppl? My friend who announced 3 weeks after my first mc in June is now 26 weeks with a girl. I am so jealous and I don't know how go stop being?? Any ideas? I'm so scared and no one know yet but Dh. every day feels like an eternity at the minute!!

House prices here dropped a little but not as much as other places-will try to think about other things! X x


----------



## lilesMom

i know hon its totally unfair, we will get super brainy beautifull LOs to make up for it :) xxx im gettin dif symptoms this time and am thinking its good too. we can do feck all except hope and keep our fx for each other xxx
i lit a candle the other day for us all at our local grotto, i often do, heres hoping they listen xxxxxxxx
i have been trying to visit people everyday and get out of the house , keeping myself occupied works best :) but not easy either xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Hopeful :hugs: I am thinking about you also. I know there's not really much I can say to stop you from worrying. It's so difficult since cramping is totally a normal pregnancy symptom but for those of us who have had losses it is the worst symptom ever.

It's okay to be jealous, don't beat yourself up for feeling that way. I have spent a lot of time being angry and jealous at other people and it can be hard to get past it. Over time it gets better but you're allowed to think/feel however you want to! Maybe it would be an idea to stay away from your friend for a little while? I don't mean to lose touch entirely but you need to focus on yourself now, and especially since you're not sharing the news just yet it might do you good to just be selfish for the next few weeks and not put yourself in any social situations that make you uncomfortable or nervous. Like Lilesmom says keeping occupied is a good idea :)

Any time you want to let off steam we are here for you!!

Lilesmom thank you for lighting the candles that is so lovely :)

No news from me, still not sure when ovulation was so it's hard. I tested the other day at what was either 8 or 11 dpo and it was bfn. A tad early in either case I know, but I recently learnt that clomid can give you symptoms after ovulation, I thought you only got them before. So I'm just telling myself the cramping I had was from the drugs and not from a baby :( I really don't feel pg, I would fall off the loo if I got a bfp this cycle!

Take care ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

lets hope u fall off the loo then ha ha :) but dont hurt urself when u do xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hahaha thank you :D


----------



## lilesMom

im a moanie minnie this eve , i just got scared again for no reason :) hope its hormones :)


----------



## Hopeful335

I'm totally a moaning Minnie. I feel like that's all I do! Thank you for being there for me! 

Smiler I hope you fall off the loo too!!!! x x


----------



## lilesMom

i just got really freaked this eve and i dont know why. last time few days before spotting this happened, but i also dreamed twice that i woke up covered in blood and had mc, i havent dreamed it this time, thank god, i really hope this is just me being a dummy, :) xx


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom you ok?? Sorry I don't quite follow, you spotting? Or just worrying about it? Of course you're going to worry its natural. Take a deep breath hun :hugs: Perhaps its worth looking into some kind of medidation, think I am going to try that next time as I know the nerves are going to be hard to handle. Thinking of you sweetie xxx


----------



## lilesMom

ive already calmed down, the spotting was last time, just gettin flash backs today cos i was nervous :) i prob wasnt making sense ha ha, i just got a hypno cd today to relax, i think im more wound up than i thought, im banishing bad thoughts and every now and then they burst out :) funny enough the big slice of cake i had calmed me down a bit :)


----------



## lilesMom

i meant i had the same freaked out for no reason feeling happened last time before i spotted so i was worried same was gonna happen but i think i just freaked out cos i was supressing it too well for a bit , iykwim :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I get you :) Think you're right, when stuff gets repressed it can randomly burst out. Your cd sounds good-as does the cake!!


----------



## lilesMom

works for me anyway :) how u doin hon?


----------



## Smiler82

I'm alright thanks hun :) Taking it one day at a time at the mo, seems to be working. I would really like to know exactly how many dpo I am, but I can't, so just got to live with it! Have been having some more symptoms, but I found out clomid can give you symptoms even after ovulation so I'm not counting on anything at all. Agreed with DH that I'll test on Sunday or Monday if still no sign of AF....

How are you feeling today? I hope you're feeling better. Have you tried your cd yet?


----------



## lilesMom

god that must be so frustrating !!! fx for u honey, it would be sooooo great :) xx
im good babe, i was being a dumbass :) i calmed down a bit again, its hard not to worry sometimes :) xxx thanks x
um.... i hope symptoms r bfp not clomid xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Ah no you're not being a dumbass you're acting in a totally normal way considering what you have gone through. I know I would be the same x

I am feeling really frustrated today! Yesterday I was ok, today not so much. Funny how we change so quickly eh! I've been getting awful heartburn and it's just starting to p*ss me off. I got it badly with both my pregnancies (though not til much later) but it just reminds me of being pregnant. It is prob just the progesterone, wish it would stop! xx


----------



## lilesMom

this whole thing is startin to really annoy me, we shouldnt have to have it so hard. i think we deserve a break now :) u with ur bfp and me with a good scan. 
fx xxxxxxxxxxxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxxx
i dont think il relax properly til tues, im tryin but i cant :) il pretend i am, that helps a bit :) ha ha 
hopefully u wil have great news to distract me with at the weekend xxxx
lifes sucky sometimes but lets hope all the hassle works for us this time xxxx
if not i think im takin a yr off, there is only so much a girl can take :) 
sorry im a bit of a downer today again. i just have no clue if its gonna be good r bad tues. not an inkling :) wish they invented some super duper monitor for us that would tell us what was happening inside us :) id pay good money for it ;)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh, I didn't know you had a scan on Tuesday lilesmom :hugs: I know I will be practically vomiting with nerves in the run up to my next scan. I hope you've managed to try your hypnotherapy CD, I really think something like that will help you to relax a little. Well maybe not relax exactly but enable you to handle your worries with a bit of calmness xx How far along will you be on Tuesday?

We both def deserve a break, I will be thinking positively for you for the scan xxx

I'm going out tonight, don't really feel like it atm but it will prob do me good. I will let myself have a couple of glasses of wine and not feel guilty about it! I think tomorrow is going to drag so badly. DH is away tomorrow night so I think my head will be spinning out of control!! Must get in a girly film and some ice cream or something :D

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i do babe, im so switchy, sometimes im fine then others im freaked, doh!! hurry up tues ;) il be 7w2d :) 
so should get heartbeat i hope :) 
i did the cd yest and today, it is nice, i prob be fecked if i didnt have it :)

ur so right to go out, yest i didnt feel like goin to cinema before i left but i enjoyed it and totally forgot my own problems or imagined problems, sorry kinda forgot the whole PMA thing for a little bit. ;) its creeped back again thank god. il try hang onto it now :)

yeah get face masks and stuff for tomor nt :) and do the whole girlie thing, sounds good :) :) 
thanks for listening , sorry for rambling xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful how r u chick? 
miss cat and b2b r ye gone ? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I know I dont come on here too often but just wanted to send some good, sticky dust vibes everyones way!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy, right back at u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi ladies. Oh lilesmom I have a reassurance scan Wed-know itll be wrong compared to my dates do that makes me anxious but more anxious about getting throug nxt few days as this is when in miscarried last time!! 

It is too hard-we shouldn't have to go through this, we do badly want these babies yet there's young 14 year olds who don't want them dropping on!!

I've never been one to really considers faith or not before-I'm not massively religious but this whole business has made me really question what do think.

Thinking of you both right now and sending you baby dust (sorry no smilies on my phone) x x


----------



## lilesMom

yeah my scan is at 7w2d and 7w 4d is when lile stopped growing :) i do know why im freaked but hopefully it will be great . 
fx for us hon, least we will have some idea next week and will try make time dissappear in the mean time :) xxxxxxxxxx
fx for heartbeats xxxxxxxxxxxxx
lots o :dust: to u too hon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hey girlies,

how r u all doing?? sorry, i have been away for a really long time..

Congratulations to all who had a BFP.... my best wishes n prayers will be with you all through out the full term :)

n baby dust 2 everyone else who is ttc..

as far as i go, i n hubby hv nt really started to ttc..i mean v r :sex: but wid protection.. hubby feels we should wait till next year.. i know its lil sad but i dont want to put a lot of pressure on him..he has been a total sweetheart n supported me really well through my mmc..so i dnt want @ do anything tht would be against his will..

hugs 2 all d lovely ladies at this forum..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh ladies I am sending you both so much love luck and PMA...hope your scans go great. Will be thinking of you and anxious to hear how you get on xxx

Lilesmom I'm glad th CD helped, keep with it :)

I went out tonight to take my mind off everything, walked into find a baby shower at the next table! In a wine bar?! WTH? Was still good to get out, just couldn't believe it! Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

with love mom thanks sweetie, xxxxx sorry to hear ur waiting but if its the right thing to do for ye then u r so right to do so. im praying this goes well for me but if it doesnt im gonna take a step back too xx
hope ur ok with the decision and keeping well xxxxxxxxxxxxx

thanks smiler xxxx
there is no escape from babies and preg is there , when u dont wanna think about it, its every where xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hi ladies, I've been looking for some like minded souls to share this time with, but always found myself coming up short, or finding hundreds of members all having hundred of conversations at the same time and it's all a little bit daunting... Can I join you here, please?

liles mom and hoepful, you are both in my thoughts right now, you are both so strong to be here, carrying on, for you and your babies. I've never had a mc (or a bfp) so I can't imagine how either of you feel, but with your scans coming up, I am sure that they will bring only good, reassuring news for you both. *hugs*

Smiler, a baby shower in a wine bar?! That sounds like my kind of shower ;) J.K A little strange, but whatever floats your boat I guess?? I can't imagine a more torturous place to have to endure a baby shower... assuming I was the pregnant lady, haha. 

With Love Mom, I agree with Liles Mom, you need to do what is right for you both and sometimes waiting doesn't hurt *hugs*

I tried to catch up some with previous posts, but am sure I've read and forgotten lots.

My name is Maria, I'm 27 and ttc our first with my newlywed husband. We're in the middly of our 6th cycle ttc and I should be ovulating anywhere between cd14 and cd17. I'm not opking this month as it makes me too stressed out about right and wrong days to bd. Plus, I have enough stress daily in my workplace... eurgh. 

Every cycle feels like it is bringing my closer to our baby and I am just so excited to find out whether we've been successful or not. I am sure that this time next week I'll be less excited and more impatient, but this is how it goes sometimes. 

Do you ladies have any tips for holding onto that pma on darker days? I need to remember to make me time more often I think. 

Have a lovely weekend and Good Luck xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi discoRia, thanks chick, welcome xxxx 
the whole ttc thing gets a bit stressfull alright :) it can take over ur brain a little bit :)
i think its a good idea to give urself a little break from too much pressure and opks :)
u prob know when u OV now anyway if u been doin um for months :)
best o luck this month , plenty of :dust: :) xxxx

pma is great but we alll have out slips, ,my tip is come on here and everyone will boost u back to pma :) the 'worry' days happen everyone but we try to push um away and come back to our pma :) talkin to others who have it at the time is a great way to get it back :) xxxxxxx
and ur right hon, take time for u too, pamper urself and be nice to urself. x
if i could care about myself and judge myself as little a si do others i be flying , ha ha. 
i give myself a way harder time than i give others but i think thats just human :)


----------



## lilesMom

just noticed ur ticker, :) approaching Ov , happy BDing :) x


----------



## Smiler82

Withlovemom I must've been typing my last post as you posted yours, I didn't see your message when I first logged on last night, sorry hun. Nice to have you back :) How are you feeling about waiting til next year? I think it's great to be considerate of your DH's feelings as I'm sure he found the whole thing pretty rough too. Maybe he will come around to feeling up to TTC again before next year perhaps? I do think it's hard for the men, they don't really do the whole 'talking' thing like we do eh. Mine was also a rock after my losses and I relied on him so much. But once I was feeling better he took a bit of a downturn because he'd been using me to block his feelings, and once he didn't need to focus on me quite so much he was a bit depressed for a while. But sounds liek you are both so supportive of each other that is so great xx

Welcome to the thread Discoria :hi: Yeah as lilesmom says we all still have down days but really helps knowing you can just log on and vent on here and someone will come along to help pick you up :) Haha yeah I thought how stupid to go to a wine bar when you can't even drink! Torture! And there were about 4 pregnant ladies in a group of about 10, really didn't see the point myself! Oh well, whatever....

I think it's a great thing to say every cycle feels like it's bringing you closer to your baby. I am going to steal that thought! It is so hard waiting sometimes though.

lilesmom and hopeful, hope you are both doing ok this weekend xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks sweetie, yup im much better, ive started thinking like im gonna keep my baby this time, pma all the way, :) have done nothing all day today or yest, well not much anyway, im bored but too lazy to motivate myself to go do something :)
i would normally go visiting as i have lots o family around but those who dont know i am preg, i would find hard to talk to without telling and those that do know , i would find it hard to talk about anything other than preg , ha ha
ive gotten so boring , with my one tracked mind. :)
what r ye al up to for the weekend? xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yay lilesmom it is nice to hear you sounding more positive :) Understand totally about not visiting family so much. I told DH once I get pregnant again I just want to avoid all family/friend visits etc! Pretty antisocial eh but I think I would be the same as you, thinking about being preg all the time yet not wanting to tell anyone will be hard.

Hope you're being supplied with tea and cake as you laze around!! I just bought myself some choccie ready for a girly film tonight. Tomorrow we're both planning a lazy day on the sofa, we're trying to catch up with a TV series we've been recording so we just thought, sod it, let's spend all day watching it! I love days like that :D

Well today I am either 13dpo or 16dpo, but have just been reading up on how clomid can make your luteal phase longer! Doh. I was going to test Monday but have decided against it now. Partly because AF could just be a couple of days late due to the clomid but also Monday is the Wave of Light day, where you light a candle at 7pm to remember your lost ones. I think it would be too hard to get either bfp or bfn that morning and then spend the evening thinking about our little ones. So I might hold out til more like Wednesday....


----------



## lilesMom

sounds like a nice day tomor hon :) one of my fave days too :)
i went nausea food shopping today, i bought all things that i am able to eat so im spoiled for choice now, OH is off and home with me for a change so its lovely to have company :) 
yeah holdin off on testin til after mon but be avery good idea :) 
wave of light day sounds lovely :) xxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey, welcome discoria, We do try and stay positive and like Lilesmom says we boost one another! Best of luck with ov! Bizarrely opk's stress me out less cos at least I know I'm getting it right. And after 1 1/2 yrs ttc I kind pretty much knew ov day opk just confirmed!

Lazy days sound lovely Smiler and Lilesmom we've had friends up this weekend and it's been SO hard partic as one of them keeps teasingly about why I'm not drinking! They dOnt know all our history either as they don't live nearby so we never told them but then it's been a bit tough when she's giggling and asking "driving?preggers?" she's also midwife. So nearly cracked and told her but didn't want to lands baggage on them or spoil weekend! When we arranged their visit we weren't preg! 

My PMA is middling today. Today is the day I lost it last time (or started bleeding anyways) v nervous! Getting through today will feel like a milestone! Then onto Wed which will either bring good or bad news-at least u should know one way or the other! 

I'm a fairly strong person but this business all tests it!!! Wave of light day sounds nice I'm gonna light 2 candles and remember. I just keep thinking the ones I've lost weren't my children they weren't meant for me and dh. That they went to find their real homes to make way for my baby. 

We've got a nice Sunday planned but busy. Long walk with couple friends and their dog, lazy pub Sunday lunch, catch up with friends who've just got back off honeymoon and then pick my parent up from train station in eve who've been away got weekend visiting my brother, then take away supper. Lovely but BUSY! 

I'm knackered at min-in bed every day by no later that 10 which is not like me! I'm normally a 11-12 girl! Managed 12 last night exhausted!!! Everyone else was moaning how tired they were I felt like saying "try growing a child-I was knackered at 9pm" ha ha! 

Anyway long post over....... x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Ah hopeful the milestone days are hard days eh. I hope you've gotten through today ok :hugs: How are you feeling?

I think that's pretty rude to be asking outright if you're pregnant, especially if she's a midwife! I'm sure she's very excited for you and also if oblivious to your history then she wouldn't think twice about it but even so. That is the one thing that worries me about next time I'm pregnant as I don't want to tell ppl for as long as possible, but if I stop drinking then ppl will know. Can't win really can you.

Well my lazy day has been good, nice to spend time snuggled up under a duvet with DH catching up with TV dramas, but I think AF is now on the way :( So PMA not really up there at the moment. I was secretly hoping for a little miracle this month but it wasn't to be. 

Anyway enough about me, hope you ladies are all doing ok. Lilesmom and hopeful fingers crossed for next week xx


----------



## DiscoRia

I hope you ladies all enjoyed your weekends! I spent mine in the alps at my in-law's place there. My husband just passed his driving test this week, so he drove us home. We felt so grown up, haha. It was so nice to be in the green, with the lovely crisp fresh air. Now that we have a car and the weather is turning colder I think we'll be spending more weekends in the mountains, which I love. The only thing we're missing there is a bath. That would just be perfect! 

I am going to try and meditate everyday on the way to work. I have an hour train ride in each direction, so I shall use the time wisely this week. I want to up the ante with bd'ing, but don't want to put too much pressure on my oh. I am feeling really hopeful for this cycle, lets hope it pays off ;)

Smiler, your lazy weekend sounds so blissful. We don't have sky here and I don't really enjoy Italian tv (it's beyond naff!), we keep meaning to do a huge dvd order as we've watched our collection 100 times over, so I really envy your tv catch up :) As for AF, even if you feel like it is on the way, until it shows, you're still in! PMA! 

Hopeful, I really hope you made it through your busy day without too much emotional weight on your shoulders *hug* Remember to treat yourself to every early night you need, you're doing something so special inside your body, you deserve that extra bit of tlc :) 

Liles Mom, it is lovely to hear that your thoughts are more positive! Thanks for the happy bd wishes ;) I can only imagine how difficult it must be in these early stages. I have a feeling I'd just end up being that annoying friend who can't shut up about her pregnancy! But that is what we're here for, in this community we're all here to share and listen and talk, so don't forget it :D

I am dreading going back to work tomorrow, I actually had a horrible dream about it last night that meant I couldn't get back to sleep at 7am. I just have to suck it up, but I also want to be a baby and stamp and scream and not go in. 

PMA... tomorrow is a new day, a new week and a new chance to create some beautiful moments with all those lovely little children that I work with who are awesome tiny people. I have to remember that I have a really amazing job and I am lucky to encounter these little ones at such a precious stage in their life that is filled with awe and wonder and curiosity. 

I am also going to NOT take work home with me this week and just focus on me and my lovely husband and making our own baby. It is not going to stressful or tedious or forced, it is going to be intimate and fun and full of love :) 

Happy Sunday Evening xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Thanks Smiler! I don't think she meant to be rude I think she meant it as a joke but what do you say "No I'm not" and people are like just have one and relax and have fun and when you don't they don't believe you or make fun but even when not pregnant but there's the possibility its so stressful! The funny thing is i was never ever a big drinker any way!

Discoria that sounds like a wonderful weekend very relaxing. What is your job? you sound like a teacher? I am a teacher. I teach 4-5 yr old's which is lovely but very very stressful - the most stressful age I've taught yet!! Or maybe that's just teaching now in general.

Smiler so jealous of your duvet day - i want one! Hope AF stays away sorry if she comes but your not out yet keep PMA but i know its hard cos generally when you know you know. Getting to know our own bodies so well is very strange! Hope you're okay Lilesmom? Good weekend? Mine was good but back to work tomorrow - boo hoo x x x


----------



## withlovemom

Thanx lilesmom, smiler & discoria 

I would have loved to start ttc as soon as i could.

In fact i have already started taking folic acid supplements etc..

But we are not really trying hard till January.. If things work out in the meanwhile on its own we would definitely be happy ( coz we are:sex: & there is always a chance of one getting preggo despite the protections.. & let me tel you a secret..I would love if this happens :winkwink: ), .. but we are not really trying very hard till January..

It has veen a long wait..& i have atleast two more months to go.. so counting days..

But i m very happy for all u gals who have got their BFP.. n i send baby dust to all those who have started TTC..

May GOD bless us with our little miracle soon.. :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful - the stupid thing with me is I feel even more pressure to drink now we are TTC because I just get so paranoid about people looking for any sign that I might be pregnant, so I found myself making a point of never turning down a glass of wine (unless driving of course!). So I've made a rod for my own back really! I'm totally sure she didn't mean to be rude but it does annoy me when people don't think. I include myself in that, I know there have been times I've said stuff in the past that was a bit careless, like when I was pregnant the first time, I just casually told someone in the office, not realising that she was recently told she would prob never have kids. I knew she had bad endo but I just didn't think, I felt so bad :(

withlovemom it is GREAT to be taking folic acid etc this far ahead of TTC. I know it's hard being on a break, we were on one earlier this year and to start with I found it quite stressful. But maybe you could use the time to make any changes to your diet etc that you may need to, but also use the time to do stuff _you_ want to do. The way I tried to think of it was, "I won't get the chance to do _X Y Z _ when I've got a baby so I'd better do it now!" I did a writing course, a photography course, did loads of baking, visiting people etc....whatever you want to do, now is a time to be a bit selfish :)

Discoria I am loving your PMA! You have reminded me I really am going to get my fertility meditation CD out and used this cycle. And also you reminded me of happy holidays in Italy, where my sister and I would put on the TV when getting ready for dinner and watch the crap gameshows! So hilarious! There was one TV presenter, Gerry or something... He was a superstar back in the 90s! Passaparola, Who wants to be a millionaro...or whatever hahaha :) Thanks for the smiles!!

But yeah you should def get some DVDs in! I love those days. We've got a load of Hitchcock films recorded too, can't wait for a scary film night with popcorn :)

Well coming on here has cheered me up a bit. My temps keep going down and spotting has started :( Must admit to there being a few tears yesterday and this morning but it's ok. Now need to work on the PMA for round#2 of clomid.

Sending you all lots of love, hope lilesmom and hopeful are surviving the wait til your scans, am thinking of you both xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful it is hard, im the same as u , normally have lots of Pma its being depleted rapidly at the mo , tomro is my scan thank god, it doesnt help that its a week for lost babies either i think cos just when ive managed to forget a little, i see something else on fb or flyers r poster r something argghh. one more sleep for me and 2 for u, we can get there xxxxxx hoepfully i can boost u tomor with good news and then we have ur good news day after xxxxxxxxxxx

smiler hope its not af sweetie, xxxxxxx u know urself early preg can feel like it so fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
sorry i know it must be annoying hearing us stressing over being preg, before i i got bfp i would have killed me for being so ungratefull x xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i am grateful just nervous and looking forward to u joining the nervous nellies xxxxxxxxxxx

wow disco ria that sounds like a lovely weekend, i bet the alps r amazing :)
were ye skiing ? i have no co ordination, have never been skiing but i would prob be the one goin head over heels down the slope ha h a 
med is def good for relaxing and relaxing is great for baby making :) :) 
ur comin up to Ov r u , hope its this month for u sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

with love mom, fx for a lovely welcome accident xxxxxxxx
my sis has 4 kids , 3 of those she had while on the pill!!
it just didnt really work for her . with one of the kids she had been sick and knew why but other 2 she said she had been takin it totally properly and not sick :)
and 'hats ' (as a girl called them here on another thread and i liked it :) ) are only 75 % effective :) 
jan is not too bad , i thought u meant a calender yr , as in 12 months, he may come round to it sooner too, xxx u never know ye may decide to get carried away one nt xxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx 

oh smiler stupid af , of course there were tears, totally normal to be there, next month has gotta be urs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

withlove mom that wasnt supposed to sound mean, i just mean 2 months wait is a lot better than 12 xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom don't be silly of course you can talk about being pregnant! You're not moaning, you're just anxious because of everything you've been through before. I totally understand how you are feeling, I remember it well from my 2nd preg. Sorry that there have been too many reminders for you this week, that must be hard xxx I know it's not what you need to be thinking about right now. You and I need as much PMA as each other, it's just for slightly different reasons at the moment :) I hope to be joining the nervous nellies very soon!

AF is well and truly here, sat here with a hot water bottle :( I'm kind of glad though, I was worried the spotting could go on for a few days, and once I knew I wasn't pregnant I just wanted to get on with my next round of clomid. So I can start it up again tomorrow now, yay:)


----------



## Hopeful335

Withlovemom fx for a happy accident. Sorry didn't mean to ignore you! I hope your happy. I know how hard it is when you and your partner are at slightly diff stages! Luckily for me dh tends to go with whatever I want in the end! As long as I am he is! 

Yeah the best of luck tom Lilesmom I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of luck and big hugs!!!! Onwards and upwards and fx you get super good news!!!!

Smiler has af shown or have you tested?? Fx for you too.


How are you two today withlovemom and discoria??

X x x


----------



## DiscoRia

Hopeful, I don't really know the correct term... childcare professional I guess. I work in a nursery, this year I'm with the ickle ones, our youngest two just turned 1 year old a month ago! Our oldest turned 2 in June, so it's pretty tough, but the hardest part is most definitely the parents. The cultural differences between here and the UK are huge and it's a lot of hard work to build trusting relationships with the parents. I was having a bad week and it's flowed over to this week already, but I'm at that overwhelming point in my cycle, so I'm sure that after OV I'll be feeling a little better. I always get emotional around this time :) 

How long have you been a teacher? I'd love to work with 4-5 year olds. Eventually I'll get my teaching qualification, but if I'm lucky it won't be for a while yet as I'll be making lots of fat babies of my own to take care of :)

Liles Mom, nope, no skiing, there isn't any snow yet, but I'm not a huge fan because I'm big scardey cat and that just hinders me on the slopes. DH has been skiing since he was tiny, so we'll probably go a lot this year and I'll just get fat on hot chocolate and stodgy mountain food, haha! 

Don't be so silly, if you can't air your worries and fears here, where can you air them?? We're all here to support each other and I am sure that no one is judging you for being worried Liles Mom *hug* 

Smiler, I love the crappy game shows here, if only to watch the 'half time' break when the scantily clad ladies come on stage and do a little dance????? I was explaining to my hubby about eurotrash and how Italian TV is pretty much how eurotrash depicted continental europe. Oh how I miss that show ;) 

I'm sorry that AF showed up, but I know what you mean about getting onto the next cycle. Ok, so I'm not on clomid, but I also get loooooong days of spotting before af comes on fully and by that point you just want it to be over so you can start afresh. I have everything crossed for you! xx

Withlovemom, waiting until January could be worse. We decided way back in December that we wanted to ttc in 2012 and I waited for my oh to be ready, just like you. Originally he said JULY! I managed to wear him down to May, but those months were so LONG, I feel for you *hug* Smiler is right, use these months to get yourself into baby carrying shape and to do all those things you want to do but will be difficult once baby gets here. We have to see these events as opportunities rather than set backs :D


----------



## withlovemom

Lilesmom,
i know honey..u dont have to give an explanation.. u r such a sweetheart :) ;0
Smiler & hopefull, thanx for ur replies girlies.. 
This forum is such a HUGE support..
Hugs & Prayers to all u lovely ladies :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Lilesmom don't be silly of course you can talk about being pregnant! You're not moaning, you're just anxious because of everything you've been through before. I totally understand how you are feeling, I remember it well from my 2nd preg. Sorry that there have been too many reminders for you this week, that must be hard xxx I know it's not what you need to be thinking about right now. You and I need as much PMA as each other, it's just for slightly different reasons at the moment :) I hope to be joining the nervous nellies very soon!
> 
> AF is well and truly here, sat here with a hot water bottle :( I'm kind of glad though, I was worried the spotting could go on for a few days, and once I knew I wasn't pregnant I just wanted to get on with my next round of clomid. So I can start it up again tomorrow now, yay:)

thanks hon, i stayed busy and out of the house for the eve and was better, i had my 2 yr old nephew, u literally cannot be sad around him , he is just too funny , he is a sweetie :) 
stupid af , sorry she got u chick. xxxxxxx
fx clomid works this time, u r goin on extra arent u? fx xxxxxxxxxxx
plenty tlc for urself for few days now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful thanks hon xxxx

thanks discoria, im the same scaredy cat wise, i know i would break a leg r something.
fire and hot choc sounds just fine :) im envious of ur job, i know its hard work but can be fun too :) im waiting on redundancy in my work, they say they r coming but not when and then i will get my change :)

withlovemom hi and :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Smiler not sure how I missed af starting post before? Don't know what happen as I read previous posts-really sorry honey, rubbish! X x


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom....sending you massive hugs today, I am thinking of you sweetie. Tons of PMA to you xxxxx

No worries Hopeful! It can be tricky keeping up with all the posts eh :) TMI here ladies but AF is heavier and more painful than usual...the last few years my PMS symptoms disappeared, AF got lighter etc so now I am thinking the clomid has increased my progesterone levels, so despite the extra pain & discomfort I'm trying to see it as a positive thing!! 

Yeah I increase to 100mg starting today, fx...

Discoria hahaha yeah the scantily clad ladies! Sooooo funny! It totally is Eurotrash :) Sorry to hear you've been having a tough week at work and feeling a bit emotional. I hope things are starting to settle. How long til ov for you? Spotting a long time before AF isn't too great, have you had it checked? I have read a lot of people on here and other boards saying taking vitamin b6 can help with this, if you've not tried it already.

withlovemom hope you're feeling ok today xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Smiler, it used to be 2 days of spotting, one cycle it was for 4 days and it *really* worried me. Normally it's one day of spotting before red blood, it does worry me a little (because I'm a worry wart), but my last cycle I had less than a half a day of spotting. I've dabbled with various supplements, but I just feel like they end up counteracting each other in the end and when I stopped taking pre-natal vitamins I stopped spotting so much. Go figure?! 

My cycles have changed a LOT in the past year too, which worries me a little, but I'm going to give it the recommended 12 months ttc before actually worrying for real. For now I am just drinking red clover infusion every morning, trying to eat healthfully, be as stress free as possible and stay positive :D


----------



## Smiler82

Discoria that actually doesn't sound too bad, try not to worry! I spot one day before AF too. Perhaps that cycle where it was 4 days was just some random hormonal thing that sorted itself out. As long as your luteal phase is long enough before you start spotting you should be fine. If you're usually regular, some supplements like agnus castus can end up delaying ovulation. That's weird about the prenatals though, you'd think they'd be ok. I just ordered some!! Doh!

What does red clover do? I think you're right to not let it all get to you just yet and hang on to the PMA :)


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Lilesmom....sending you massive hugs today, I am thinking of you sweetie. Tons of PMA to you xxxxx
> 
> No worries Hopeful! It can be tricky keeping up with all the posts eh :) TMI here ladies but AF is heavier and more painful than usual...the last few years my PMS symptoms disappeared, AF got lighter etc so now I am thinking the clomid has increased my progesterone levels, so despite the extra pain & discomfort I'm trying to see it as a positive thing!!
> 
> Yeah I increase to 100mg starting today, fx...
> 
> 
> withlovemom hope you're feeling ok today xxx

that is agood sign hon even if it is painfull xxx
my af s after d and e were more like i used to get when younger too ina way which i thought was a good sign too xxxx

hurray for extra clomid , this is def ur month hon xxxxxx fx so hard for u xxx

well guess what, i am a dumbass, i was worrying for nothing :)
my baby has a heartbeat, yey. :) i reckon im 7w2d and she said it looked more like 6.5 weeks, im still trying to figure out hows that but a few of my sis got told the same at their 12 week scan, they were told dates were out and by 20 week scan they changed the date back to original. :) 
oh and i forgot i have tilted uterus they said last time, so could make it seem smaller, anywho.
most important thing is it has a good strong heartbeat :) xxxxxxxxxxx
:dust: to all

ill catch up now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
im a bit flighty today from excitementanlack of sleep :)


----------



## lilesMom

i wouldnt worry too much about that disco ria, most people dont have full on flow straight away :) i once skipped 2 afs and the docs couldnt find any reason why :) weird, i was freaked but they just came back themselves at hte right time on the third month. and i was def not preg, i did 6 tests and doc did bloods :)


----------



## Smiler82

YAY Lilesmom this is great news I'm so pleased everything went well today :) I wouldn't worry too much about exact dates, esp with a titled uterus. Everything is so small right now it is hard to tell. I remember my sister's due date moved about 3 times, it's just too hard to be precise about it. 

But just such great news :) Hopeful FX for yours tomorrow too xxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

So so so pleased for you Lilesmom! That's wonderful news. I was thinking about you all day at work!

Discoria don't worry about short/light Periods I had 1 1/2 -2 days some times doc said not a problem and once I'd figured out my long cycle and ov date diff to 'the norm' ie I ov around cd21 we got pregnant 3 times (though I've miscarried 2) but still got pregnant!

Smiler rubbish is all I can say. This time last yr I was despairing as I'd been trying months and not dropped on, at least you know you can get pregnant and you will again! I know it's just hard right now, all I can say is at the minute I am pregnant and although a step closer it's just as hard in different ways-I'm terrified and what if it goes wrong -for a third time! What then? Can't I keep a child? Itll be investigations, doctors etc I just can't face it and the time length it'll be months, maybe years before I can be pregnant again-I'm so scared!!

Cross your fingers for me tomorrow! I'm so nervous. DH worried about me and bubba as he wreckons I'm prob making it distressed by being so stressed myself but not sure how to stop. I over analyse every symptom or fading symptom I compare to last 2 times I'm so so scared-more than ever. I want this more than anything I've ever wanted! I just don't know how I'll cope if I have to go through anothe mc!


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful deep breathes sweetie xxx I know I'll be overthinking etc next time too, totally understandable but we're all here for you hun :hugs: I know there's not much we can say to stop you worryingm everything you say about more lisses test etc is something I worry about a lot too.

I think the onl thing we can do is try to work on our minds. I really think the idea of meditation etc is a good one. Is that something you might do?

Thinking of you hun got arms legs fingers &toes crossed xxx

Excuse typos fat fingers on phone! X


----------



## lilesMom

oh hopeful , im so glad ur app is tomro, i know the agony of waiting , i even had sneaky why am i putting myself through this thoughts even though i know i really really want my baby. xxxxxxxxxxx
i had slight crampy feeling yest and i think it might have been me worrying myself into it but then again most women have those feelings and dont think anything of it cos its a normal pregnancy thing too. thing is i dont know what is normal cos all i know is my last preg which didnt work. 
it took a long time to sink in today that this one can work :)
i had a little cry and all in the car after just from relief, xxxxxxxx
u will too tomor chick, il be thinkin bout u till then and keeping my fx soooo hard.
but u have already made it further havent u than before and no problems so far this time? so no reason why u cant get same news as me xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> YAY Lilesmom this is great news I'm so pleased everything went well today :) I wouldn't worry too much about exact dates, esp with a titled uterus. Everything is so small right now it is hard to tell. I remember my sister's due date moved about 3 times, it's just too hard to be precise about it.
> 
> But just such great news :) Hopeful FX for yours tomorrow too xxxx

thanks honey xxx
yeah im gonna forget she ever said it, :) selective amnesia :) 
she did say that its a hard time to date it cos its tiny :) 
its 8.6 mm today :)


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> hopeful how r u chick?
> miss cat and b2b r ye gone ? xxxxxxxxxx

I'm still here, just going to bed really early these days so never have chance to come on here. I've got my 12 week scan tomorrow and quite nervous. Don't know where the time has gone... Maybe I've been asleep! How are you all?
Hopeful, I see your pregnant again, well done x


----------



## lilesMom

hi sweetie, wow 12 weeks, thats great :) let us know how u get on, u should get a good pic tomor :) i know im sleeping like mad too hon, but im still not back i work so im gettin a break that way, xx best of luck tomor , it will go great xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Sigh. I am so fed up right now :( I just wrote a huge long reply and lost it to the internet :( 

Liles Mom, I am so happy that everything went well with your scan! You're not a dumbass for worrying, your fears are real and we have to remember, we are only human ;)

Hopeful *hug* I know how difficult this is in practice and I can't even being to imagine what you are going through, but your worrying about what ifs will only stress you out further. I am not saying that you should ignore these feelings, or feel bad about having them, your fears are real, you should accept them, listen to your heart and do what you need to to move on. Dwelling on negative feelings is only going to hurt you further hun.

And worrying about your stress distressing the baby? You definitely can't think like that, it only serves to stress you out even more. If there something you can do to unwind a little, for your sanity's sake? A good book? Soothing music and candle light? A funny film? A foot or back massage? You definitely need some extra tcl *loads more hugs*

Smiler, Red Clover is packed full of vitamins and minerals and has lots of general health benefits, but it is also meant to help balance the hormonal system, calm the nervous system and um something else good for ttc. Aids circulation I think? I do know that I hated it the first couple of times drinking it, but now I really enjoy my little chilled tea ritual in the morning :) 

And thanks for your supportive and reasurring words everyone, they really mean a lot :) (especially when an overactive obsessive worrying mind starts to work overtime!)


----------



## lilesMom

i hate when that hppens ria :)
if it happens again try goin back into the page and click into the empty reply box and press ctrl and z together, works sometimes, v handy :) xxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Thanks for the tip Liles Mom! 

Ladies, something is definitely happening down there today! Maybe OV? 

I had some achey pains in my right side, where I would imagine my ovary lives, then had some general pains, like super light, dull achey pre-cramps. It could just be bowel related, of course, the two are so close together! But I've got loads more cm than usual. Not egg white, but really watery. My cervix feels pretty open too. Maybe tonight is THE night?! 

WOOOOO!!! We're going to make us a baby!!! (hopefully ;))

How is everyone doing today? 

Hopeful, how did it go today?

Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone xx


----------



## DiscoRia

ps, there should hopefully be lots of little sperm waiting there too. Hope my cervix let them in!


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck hon, when they say egg white dont they mean raw egg white, which is transparent and watery ? :) best of luck hon x


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey ladies, had my scan. First app of morning, they were running 45 mins late! Then when we got in there finally we had a trainee sonography who seemed to take ages but then... We saw it-a little baby measuring 2mm with yolk sack and heart beat! Yey so all looking good so far. I'm measuring exactly where I think I am 5 1/2 weeks. There gon a re-scan me in two weeks for piece of mind! In crossing everything for then but all okay so far. Symptoms strong, morning sickness etc.

Thank you much for being there ladies you're all stars! How are you all today??? x x x


----------



## lilesMom

thats brilliant hopefull xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hopefu that's fantastic news xxx those 45 mins must have been excrutiating...so glad all looking good xxx

Hope everyone ekse is ok will catch up properly tomorrow I hate typing on my phone ! Xx


----------



## withlovemom

Hey hopeful & lilesmom,
m so glad tht ur scans went of really well.. :) :)

smiler, so AF came huh?? no worries dear.. may b u wil get there next month.. wil pray 4 u..

Discoria, hw iss d TTC goin hon?? sending babydust ur way....


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks withlovemom :hugs: yeah I am hopeful for this cycle. How is everything going with you?

Discoria do you think you've ovulated now? Signs sound good! Now just got to settle in for the 2ww....:coffee:

Haha I know what you mean about the tea :) I had acupuncture for a while and he gave me herbs to boil up and drink. They were truly _awful_. They stank the house out and the pan I used still has a brown liquid-line stain on it haha. But after a while, I got myself into a little routine of drinking the tea and reading a book every day at 5pm and I ended up looking forward to my little tea break! I might see if I can find some red clover though. I drink green tea every now and again but I think that can actually deplete your folic acid levels.

Lilesmom, Hopeful, hope you ladies are feeling a little more relaxed now? Lilesmom guess what I got? My own set of Angel cards :) 

Miss Cat! Lovely to hear from you again, wow 12 weeks already! How did your scan go? I hope everything is looking lovely xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, :)
how ye all? good i hope xxx
i had a mini melt down yest :) today is the day in my last preg i lost lile and i was a bit hysterical yest, :blush: im takin it as a good sign today cos im sure my hormones were exaggerating my feelings :) xxxx il make it through today and the next 7 months just fine, im startin to believe it now :) 
think i still had some guilt at being pregnant again, like cheatin on lile r something, silly i know but feelings dont follow rational thought ha ha. 

smiler i read u shouldnt have greentea while preg, it has low levels of caffeine doesnt it?
wow thats great u got angel cards, they r the job , they calmed me down big time yest :) theyr lovely, what pack did u get? xxxxxxxxx

withlovemom hi sweetie xxx

hi and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh lilesmom :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It's not silly to feel guilty at all. I felt that way when I was pregnant the second time. It's totally natural, you want them both as much as each other but rationally you know it's not possible, so you end up beating yourself up for it. Lile is still and always will be your baby xxxx

Ah yeah green tea does have some caffeine in it too. I think some caffeine is ok during pregnancy just not very much at all, like the equivalent of one weak coffee per day or something. Luckily for me when I was preg I went off tea, coffee etc so I didn't miss it. My mum said she was the same with all of her pregnancies so I hope it's symptom I get next time!! I would really miss my coffee if I wanted it but couldn't have it :)

I got Daily guidance cards by a lady called Doreen Virtue. I like the artwork and also you can just draw one card a day if you want to :)


----------



## Miss cat

Hi everyone, scan was fantastic. Apparently I have a little wriggler in my womb. He was jumping about, but we got a good picture. I'm so relieved things are ok so far. How's everyone today? X


----------



## lilesMom

smiler, thnaks babe. 
she makes nice cards, i like my cards pretty too :) 
u can do what u like with um, i just shuffle um and randomly pick however many i want to xxxxxx im gone paranoid about caffeine, avoiding very much so, a bit over the top :)

woohoo miss cat thats fab hon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Yay miss cat that is lovely to hear xx

Not sure if its the clomid but been v. emotional today :( trying to stay positive but brain just goes into overdrive sometimes :(

Lilesmom if you prefer to cut out caffeine it's totally up to you :) do whatever makes you happy x


----------



## lilesMom

aw :hugs: smiler xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Awh Lilesmom you have to do what's right for you! Last 2 pregnancies I had small amounts of caffein in fizzy drinks and the odd cup of caffeinated coffee/tea. This time I've knowingly had none! I'm taking no chances! That's what's right for me!

Hope you're well Lilesmom, Smiler, Discoria, withlovemom and Miss Cat? 

Oh Lilesmom Ive ordered some angel cards-wanted to see what you were talking about! Looking forward to them arriving!take care x x xx


----------



## withlovemom

Oh lilesmom..its very natural to feel that way..
but dont worry..everything is going to be fine this time :)
hw is everyone else doin?? hugs to all u lovely ladies.. :)


----------



## DiscoRia

Hopeful, I am so happy that your scan went well! :D xx

MissCat, It must have been amazing to see your little baby jumping around! I'm so glad things are progressing well for you both :)

Thanks for the babydust WithLoveMom, I feel like I need it as the past week has been really stressful for me at work and I know stress isn't good for ttc :wacko:

LilesMom, yeah, with egg white cm, they also mean stretchy, but mine wasn't, just more watery, which still counts as being an indicator of the fertile period :) I find that having regular sex, rather than waiting for the fertile period, really interferes with cm observations though because it's always wet down there! :shrug:

Smiler, I have been having some mild cramps on and off for the past 2-3 days which actually make me wonder if I could have OV'd earlier than I thought... as we say in Italian BOH! (which basically means, who the f*** knows ;)) 

I feel pretty confident about our bd'ing this month, there were a couple of times where we skipped two days instead of just one day, but hopefully it shouldn't make a big difference. I'm counting myself as being officially in the tww, seeing as I have only 12 days left until AF is due, so I am keeping my fingers crossed! :thumbup: BUT if we don't get a bfp this month I am going to try opking again next month. Just to see where I'm at with OV.

Smiler, it's ok to have a crappy day, I really believe that when we feel really sad or angry or guilty or any other negative emotion you experience, that we need to acknowledge that feeling and why we are experiencing it, before we can move on and become positive again. If we don't give ourselves the space and time to actually feel the anger or saddness, it will only be pushed aside to fester and grow and come back with avengeance. We all need to cry sometimes, it's healthy and cleansing :) *hugs* I hope you're feeling better today my dear xx

I hope everyone has a great weekend! We may or may not end up taking a little drive to one of the lakes nearby... it depends on how lazy we end up being ;) xx Take Care xx


----------



## lilesMom

hopefull hope u enjoy ur cards :)

hi to all and :dust: to all xxx

had a nice weekend , ive calmed down sooo much thank god. 
ive passed my danger week and i said to OH about paying for another scan to reassure us soon and he said fine :) also i was worried that cos i was scanned 2 days before i lost lile that it may still be bad news. but OH said that last time with lile there was nothing in the sac, this time he said its totally different and he saw the 2 blobs he was meant to :) ha ha. so that is much better for me now :) 
best wishes to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Discoria haha I love that, BOH! Hehe :) Well hopefully missing the occasional day of sex won't make much difference, both my pregnancies there was a gap of 3-4 days between sex and ovulation so hopefully you'll be ok :)

Yeah I'm totally with you re letting everything out. My DH is amazing, he's very patient with me and lets me cry whenever I like, lol :) I do feel better after. I really hope I fall pregnant again one day but my brain goes a little bit mad at times, worrying that it may not happen, or if it does I will have yet another miscarriage :( I am digging out my meditation CD this week, I am I am I am!

Lilesmom I'm really pleased you and your OH agreed to another scan. Hopefully it will really reassure you. And really glad to hear you feel calmer, I hope you can start to really enjoy being pregnant :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks smiler im keeping my fx really really hard for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hope this is ur month xxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Lilesmom I'm really pleased your gonna have another scan. I've got another scan next week which falls after I miscarried first time (it was 6w5d first time I've gone past second at 5 weeks). It'll be about 7w something so....hopefully!! 

Got my angel cards today. Did my first reading and got 'There's nothing to worry about'. I just burst into tears! I just felt relief. I truly do hope it's right!!

Also had my midwife appointment today. DH came which was lovely. Felt more real-silly I know even after scan. I'm just praying!! loads of symptoms which is nice even though they're not! I'm exhausted, have very sore boobs, feel sick (but not actually being sick) all the time!! All good I think!

I know how you feel Smiler-that's exactly how I felt. The worry is about not getting pregnant but then it's about being pregnant. It's natural-you just gotta dive in. I love the Ben Howard song "keep your head up" the words ring so true and it makes me feel so positive!!! PMA!!

Anything Discoria?? Withlovemom?? x x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Hopeful that is a lovely first card to get :) I hope it made you feel a little better. My first reading my cards told me that I need to stop looking at the negative side of a situation so I've been working hard not to concentrate on the things that have been worrying me about pregnancy and spend time thinking about it all working out positively. I just did another one and it told me I need to release any guilt, which I do feel and I think anyone who's had a loss can't help but feel that way. So whilst they're not telling me "BABY!" they are actually really helping me to work on the way that I'm looking at everything, which is a step in the right direction :)

Which day is your next scan Hopeful? Your symptoms sound great, even if you are feeling sick! I hope I feel crappy next time too haha :)

How is everyone else? x


----------



## Hopeful335

That also sounds positive Smiler! It will be good to get your head in the right place. And I think you're right anyone who's mc feels guilty-about anything and everything to do with it!!

Next scan is next Wed so fx for then. I'm liking my angel cards do far. Before coming on here I'd never even heard of them! x x c


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful the cards often have that effect on me too :) it releases something, it does make me cry but its a relief kind of cry :)
i booked my scan for sat which i should be 8w6d so hoping its reassurance for us :) 
i have exact same symptoms, feeling nauseous loads but not throwing up thank god, really tired all the time and sore boobs. :) good and bad :)

smiler ur def headin in right direction, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh that's great news you're getting another scan so soon Lilesmom :) Fingers and toes crossed for you :)

Today I am feeling pretty low!! I don't know why. It might be the clomid I suppose, just can't shake off a miserable feeling! So much for thinking positively haha :) Have taken offence at being invited to a christening too - a tad unreasonable!! I hope I don't offend anyone here but why christen your child when you're not religious? Personally I don't understand why you would do it :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

its aprivate one hon, we wil be paying for it but worth it defo :)
sorry ur not feeling so good hon, prob is clomid , i presume it plays with ur hormones? anything that does that can throw u off big time xxx hope u feel better soon sweetie. 
hope this is ur last month needing clomid and u get ur bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxx
christenings and baby things not good when ttc and pissed off, i know the feeling sweetie xx
um im prob one of those people smiler :) :blush:
i dont go to mass but i do pray every day and belive in god, i wil def be getting my child christened though :) 
i will take um to mass when they can understand it too, i think it gives u a good start and they can make their own decisions then later :) 
i do consider myself religious cos i pray and try to live properly but i dont really think organised religion is right in everything , hence the lack of belief in priests . 
im no holy joe, i think lots of church goers r great big hypocrites. :)
i think living right is more important. 
ive gone rambly , soz :) 
u made me qs why i def want christening , ha ha xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no sorry lilesmom I should have explained, they're not religious at all, the dad doesn't even believe in God. Their families aren't religious either and they never, ever go to church or pray or anything. And the people who are godparents are the same. DH reckons it's just for attention and presents and am inclined to agree. I think since you do believe and you pray and you have the intention to teach your child about your religion, even if you don't go regularly it's different as it actually means something to you. Sorry hun I should keep my opinions to myself!!! But yeah anything to do with babies on a bad day makes you extra emotional eh xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i wasnt cross i was pondery :) ha ha new word :) 
oh i see what u mean now, :) i have a fear that priest will refuse us cos we dont go to mass r something :) my mom and dads place, the new priest is well weird :) he would if he felt like it :)
pretend ur goin and on hte day text and say u r throwing up xxxx :) 
dont go if it will upset u and u know it doesnt mean much to um anyway , besides a day out xxxx
have all opinions u want u never upset me , u r a sweetie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hehe I like your new word :)

Yeah I politely declined the invitation as we genuinely do have other things on. They didn't give a lot of notice. I think it's good that you at least have the intention to take your children to Mass and to educate them whereas I know my friends do not have this intention at all.

Anyway I will stop going on about it!

I just got 15 OPKs in the post today, will start using them next week. The instructions were pretty bare...any advice, anyone? Is it just once a day you do it? Does it matter what time, how long ago your last drink was etc?


----------



## lilesMom

most people do them once a day , some people do 2 around when they think they Ov to make sure they catch the surge. best time is around 2 o clock in day , i dont know why. 
if ur doin second around 6 ish in eve then. dont drink too much and hold ur pee a bit before (not to the point of pain or kidney infection :) ) these are tips form my sil who swears by opks :) 
smep says start um on cd8 i think but double check that for urself :)
best o luck hon xxxxxxxxxxxx fx for u xx


----------



## lilesMom

and u can often get a nearly pos, mine nearly always had a second line on um but it has to be darker than the control line to be a pos , xx


----------



## Smiler82

Ah right, so it's not like a pregnancy test where everyone says "a line is a line!" It must be darker than the control line to be positive. Ok. Thanks!

I think I will stick with 1 a day for this cycle and see how it goes, and use 2 next time if I need to. I only bought 15, and I think with my long cycles I will need to use them for 2 weeks. Unless I get some good news at my scan tomorrow and she says ovulation is looking close! Please please pleaaaaassseee.... :D 

Yeah I looked at the SMEP before and with my cycles the way they are, to start on CD8 would be way too early. I think probably starting from around CD15 would be okay for me.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah most people only use 1 a day anyway :) should be perfect
fx for good news on ur scan and then lots o BD :) xx


----------



## Smiler82

Doc thinks I am going to ovulate very soon!! I can't believe it!! In fact, until I get a temp rise I don't think I will truly believe it. I'm CD12 today, it is _so_ not normal for me to be thinking about ovulation already!! Usually at this stage I'm saying to myself "only two or three weeks til you might ovulate!"

Eeep :) The follie was 17mm and apparently they grow 1-2mm per day and anything over 18mm is good for ovulation. FX!!! It might be a bit late now, but I'm going to have a bash at an OPK later. Couldn't get home in time to do an afternoon test but I read some people say they take theirs at about 6pm so I'll try.

Lilesmom what time is your scan tomorrow? How you feeling about it hun? I hope everything is looking great, let us know xxx

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler thats fab news sweetie xxxxxx bd like a mad thing :)
woo hoo, catch ur perfect little eggy :) 
so happy u got good news :)

scan is tomor at 1.30. i wont be home for a bit so i wont be on here till eve but i will let ye know as soon as i come home :) xxx thanks
hurray for ur good news again xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Smiler that's great! I've opk'd for all 3 pg now it's the only way I could cos I ov late. There fine once you get the hang and by this one they just confirmed what I knew from my own body!

So glad ov is close, crossing my fingers for you now. Get bd'in!!!

Lilesmom I wish you the best of luck for today. Thinking of you and the best news ever! Mine is Wed-getting nervous again already. Symptoms got a bit better. Wish they were worse-I feel better then!! Trying to stay pisitive though-it will be good news!!! Take care x x

How's everyone else doing? x x


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , im in a rush butjust to let ye know scan went very well, strong hb and she put me at a day behind my own dates, hosp pout me at 5 days behind last time so i was afraid maybe baby wasnt growing as fast as he should but its all good xxx
best o luck wed hopeful xxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello Ladies, 

I am glad to hear you're all doing well! 

Hopeful, I can understand your nervousness, but I am sure after your last scan that this next one will only bring more good news to you :) 

Lilles Mom, it's great to hear that your scan went well and that your earlier fears were squashed. Also goes to show that dating via scans isn't precise, so try not to worry too much hun xx

Smiler, awesome news about ovulating!! Did you take the opk in the end? 

I have had una settimana di merda! Also known as the week from hell. It's been super stressful with a colleague out sick all week and training and meetings meaning I've been home late nearly even day this week. SO EXHAUSTED but I've spent nearly all of today in bed, so can't complain too much any more ;)

I've still had mild cramping, it's been just over a week now. I've also had quite a bit of cm, sometimes creamy, sometimes more watery and there have been days when I've felt very aware of my downstairs region as if it were pumped full of blood. So of course, I've been getting excited as these are new symptoms for me. 

If you add in the nausea I've been having, you'd think I'd be hopeful right? Well, I'm not. The nausea could be a tummy bug going around, but is more likley stress related to be honest. 

The cm and crazy blood engorged gentials... no idea! 

Then the cramping, because it's been on and off and also so light, I've had various theories, but yesterday I had sharp pulling and stabbing type pains and had some light brown spotting when I wiped this morning. My first, irrational thought was IMPLANTATION, but then I thought back to my cycle with the super long spotting, and of course, my first thought that mont was the same.... seeing as AF isn't due until Thursday, I'm not getting my hopes up, but preparing for either days of crappy spotting, or early arrival of AF. 

I feel like the stress I experience at work is not helping our ttc journey, but I'm really not sure how to better manage the difficulties we experience that are largely produced by a gap in culture. Sigh. 

Guess I've got to keep positive, that even if AF does arrive, it just means that we have had another month to tweak our ttc approach and next month will be jam packed with meditations, relaxing hypnotherapy and even more sex! haha!

I hope everyone enjoys a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Smiler82

lilesmom that's brilliant news :hugs: so pleased everything is looking so good! You must be so relieved. What is your due date?

Hopeful good luck for your scan on Weds. How far along will you be by then? Are you having a private scan like Lilesmom did?

I've done 2 OPKs now. Yesterday I think I did it pretty badly; I'd only held my pee in for about an hour and I'd had a coffee, which always makes me desperate!! It was very diluted, I could see that. So I got a faint line yesterday, wonder if it would've been darker if I'd done it properly? Today's line was darker than yesterday's so hopefully it'll carry on getting darker. I really can't believe the doc thinks I'm to O so soon, totally alien to me!!

Sorry you've been having such a crappy week Discoria :hugs: Hope you've caught up on some rest!! Life can get stressy at times and especially with work sometimes there's not a lot we can do about it :( My sister worked in Italy for a while and I remember her getting so fed up with the way things were done (or, more like, didn't get done). So you're what, about 9dpo or something today? So the right time frame for implantation bleeding but I guess it's best not to get your hopes up too much based on past experiences. Will you wait til Thursday to test, or earlier/later?


----------



## DiscoRia

Smiler, I'm not sure what I'll do about testing. Will probably end up testing on Monday... or at least before Thursday. I'm not a saint and with all those pg tests in my bathroom, I don't think I'll hold out for long. But that is assuming AF doesn't show between now and then. 

Spotting has almost disappeared and was barely noticable this evening. Will just have to wait and see :)

As for the opks, I read somewhere on the vast expanse that is the internet that it is recommended to drink nothing or very little for 4 hours before testing and that around 2pm is a good time to test (something about the levelling out of hormones, so that you get an accurate result?!). Good Luck with testing and OV'ing :D 

Am going to hit the hay :) Good Night Ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

disco ria hope work gets better and fx ur symptoms are bfp :) sounds promising xxxx

smiler the other girls on my other thread who opk all d time say that it usually gets darker like that and then one day pos :) catch that eggy sweetie xxxx

im gonna have the nicest sleep tonight , i finally belive im having a baby :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Lilesmom that's ace I'm really pleased. I bet it does seem real now! 

Smiler keep opk'in you'll know to be honest I've never had too much of a prob with what I drink etc but if I do one in the am that looks like its registering something (cos when ov not close they look totally neg) I might do another that day or if I do it in pm registering something I'll do one next am if that makes sense??

No it's not a private scan hospital just said they'd do another as I was still early and after when mmc happened it was later than that scan do it could happen again that I'd get to 12 weeks and not know. Not sure who far I am. Hosp dated me half a week less than I though I was but by my dates 8 weeks so by there's 7 1/2 hopefully, fingers crossed. I'm praying and doing my angel cards loads!! They make me feel better.

Discoria stress is a tricky one. I swear it doesn't help. My job can be si stressful. People don't believe working with children can be but it is! Keep your head up and heart sting (Ben Howard song -I love it). Take care and keep trying. Hold out if you can but we're all weak I tested early every time!!!

Withlovemom anything happen yet?? Thinking of you x x


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful that's great the hospital want to scan you again ahead of 12 weeks. I have got everything crossed for you that this scan also goes well xx Keep going with the cards :)

Lilesmom I hope you slept well :) How far along are you now?

Discoria good luck if you decide to test in the morning! I often start to test from 12 dpo am def no saint either!

Thanks for all the help re OPKs guys :) I was bad again today as although I did wait 4 hours from my last drink, it was only 2 hours since I last went to the loo. I just can't hold it that long!! But the line looks like it is getting darker so that's good. Sorry if TMI here but my cervix doesn't quite seem to be in a fertile position yet so I can't imagine it's going to happen for a few days yet. But as long as it does happen!!


----------



## lilesMom

i know how u feel hopeful, this scan i just had was after lile stopped growing so it does make me feel better, it is lovely to have reassurance of a scan :) enjoy wed xxxx
the hosp put me back 5 days as well hon when i had first scan and now yest baby was only a day off my dates, its hard for them to be so accurate when its so small . like the scan lady said to me yest, at my last scan if they left a mm off the measurement it could change my date by days cos its so small at that stage xxx

smiler thanks, had lovely sleep, im 9 weeks today :)
thats good with ur opks gettin darker , good sign of approaching Ov :)
least it is still not gonna be too late for u this month. if u do get pos opk though, dont stop doing opks after, cos 2 of the girls on my other thread , had like a second surge. 
sometimes the egg fails to release the first time and ur body gears up and releases it later . so on opks it looks like u Ov twice but first time u dont actually Ov. xx
not sayin it will happen u but in case it does i dont want u to miss this month cos of it xxxxxxxxxxx best o luck sweetie xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom :) yeah I never did OPKs before as I know having PCOS can give you multiple surges so whilst,I'm hopeful am trying to keep that thought in the back of my mind. Am still temping so til I get a rise we will keep at it ;)

Glad you had a good sleep xx


----------



## lilesMom

thats great that u know that smiler so u wont miss ur chance xxxxxx
fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh I am so excited! I think I've got +OPK....am going to try and upload some pics and you ladies can tell me what you think. The one I did just now is looking pretty good, though the right side of the test line isn't as dark as the left side - am I being too picky? 

Doc said we only need to DTD every other day but I just told DH we're def doing it again tonight haha :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-29 15.27.33.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3









2012-10-29 15.13.06.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Smiler82

Oh forgot to ask - do you think it looks like CD14 was + too or is it still too faint?


----------



## lilesMom

the right hand side is the control isnt it? its suposoed to be lighter for pos, :) 
def looks like pos sweetie xxxx
happpy bd :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks! Yeah the line on the right is the control line, sorry what I meant was just looking at the test line, the left side of the test line is slightly darker than the right side of the test line. Getting a bit anal about it all lol :D


----------



## lilesMom

it looks darker to me :) hee hee 
enjoy BD ha ha


----------



## Smiler82

Haha thank you!!


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Oh forgot to ask - do you think it looks like CD14 was + too or is it still too faint?

i missed this for some strange reason, im not sure really it is a bit fainter looking isnt it? hard to tell from photos sometimes xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks :) Yeah I think it's a bit lighter. Yest I thought it might be positive but now today's is darker I don't think it was. We DTD yesterday though so we should be covered anyway :)

I am feeling really crampy, like AF is on the way or something. I hope it's a sign of a nice strong ovulation :)

How are you feeling today anyway? xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Smiler they would be a pos iny world!! You are lucky to get that. Mine swing from negative to positive with pretty much nothing in between. They've given you time to dtd!! I had to learn to read cm and cramps etc to get dtd cos the months we dtd too often we didn't drop on so we tried to dtd as close as poss!

But go girl (in fact I hope you're not reading this but dtd)! X x 

I'm on count down again. I'm so nervpusr like 2 weeks ago all
over again? If I get through Wed with good news I'll have passed the date i lost my first little bean at 6w5 through mmc. Keepingysf busy and trying to stay calm but is v hard! Symptoms wax and wane. Stronger/weaker! I enjoy days where I feel crappy!!

Don't laugh daren't tell anyone else but I ordered a doppler and tried to use it tonight. It failed which at 7-71/2 weeks is prib not surprising but was hoping by some miracle I'd be able to do what midwifed cant this early-stupid I know!! Just I hope I do get to use ASAP!!!

How's everyone else doing?? x x x x


----------



## lilesMom

hurray smiler, im keeping my fx for u :) xxx

hopeful i been thinking the same about the doppler, :) when can they hear on the doppler, my sis has one, im gonna be borrowing it :) but im not sure, is it 10 weeks?
thats whats in my head but i donno if im wrong :) xxx
ur not silly at all , just looking for reassurance like us all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful it's not silly to have bought a doppler :) If it's going to make you feel better once you're at a stage where the heartbeat can be heard then no problem :) How are you feeling today hun? I bet the nerves are getting to you :hugs: Just know I am thinking of you and wishing so hard for everything to be looking lovely tomorrow xxx

Thanks both for all your advice on OPKs :) I took one again today and it's definitely negative. Is it ok to only have 1 day of +?

Last night around 7 I started getting pinching pains in my right, which got worse and worse as the evening went on. We DTD last night but it was actually quite painful :( I'm fine today though. It's weird because on my scan it was the left ovary that had the biggest follicle. So now I'm worrying I've got a cyst or something and it's going to ruin everything haha! Where has my PMA gone... :)


----------



## lilesMom

thats totally normal hon to only have one day thats why u often see people paranoid they missed it, :) 
i never got Ov pain before loss and i got it 2 cycles after . so id say its prob just ur body gettin back to normal. could the clomid cause the pain., it does have side effects doesnt it. not sure what they r though . xx

hopeful enjoy ur scan tomor, hope u get some sleep tonight xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I guess it could be the clomid causing a 'better' ovulation. I don't often get discomfort at ovulation to have real pain is confusing. It's been exactly a year since I last fell pregnant so it's probably not anything to do with the miscarriages. Would be so weird if I got pregnant this cycle as the conception and due dates would be identical...

Hopeful let us know how you get on tomorrow, thinking of you x


----------



## lilesMom

smiler maybe it s the clomid so, soz didnt realise it was a yr so should be nothing to do with mc xxxxxxx
fx for u this month, that would be cool, wow same months would be good and bad i suppose :) xxx good cos u get bfp and babies share dates but prob be a bit sad for u. xxx but i think we will always miss um anyway :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Bump2Baby said:


> Good luck girls, it will happen, its only taken away if YOU give up :)
> 
> I took 4 cycles to conceive last time and am close to ov so expect af in 2 weeks to start cycle 5.
> 
> I am repeating what i did last time inc using soy so hope its not too long before i get my bfp and that it sticks this time xxx

What is the info on the soy. I am new to TTC and can use all the tips and fairy dust.


----------



## lilesMom

hi babybemine, bump2baby hasnt been on in ages hon, soz. 
its meant to help regulate ur hormones for Ov i think, but i never took it or researched it cos i have low thyroid and im not supposed to have soya stuff so i didnt bother looking into it, xxx
best of luck, google it if someone here doesnt have an answer for u hon xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

babybemine - I haven't taken soy either but from what I've heard, people refer to it as "nature's clomid" so I think it works in a very similar way. I think you take it for five days on either CD2-6, CD3-7 or CD5-9. It should regulate things in the same way as clomid and hopefully give you an earlier ovulation. I think it's only recommended if you have problems with your cycles; if you are regular it could do more harm than good. Im' not sure though, it's probably worth doing a search on the forum (there's a Search function at the top of the page in the purple banner) as there have been many conversations on here about it!


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> smiler maybe it s the clomid so, soz didnt realise it was a yr so should be nothing to do with mc xxxxxxx
> fx for u this month, that would be cool, wow same months would be good and bad i suppose :) xxx good cos u get bfp and babies share dates but prob be a bit sad for u. xxx but i think we will always miss um anyway :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx

Yeah it would be weird, not sure how I would feel about it. I would def be over the moon to be pregnant again though. But you're right, you miss them regardless of dates eh xxx

I'm a little confused today; I had put my OPK as positive for CD14 and CD15. When I put in today's temp, FF said I ovulated on CD14!! But I'm not totally sure if my opk on CD14 was def positive. If I remove all my OPKs then it will give me CD16 as my ovulation day. Argh!


----------



## Hopeful335

Sounds tricky Smiler?? Sometimes with opk you catch end of surge so cd14 might have been ov day?? Keep temping see how it goes.

I had my scan today and we saw our baby measuring 8w1d with a heartbeat!! Yey!! Very excited. Slight dampened put on it by fact I also have a 'extra chorionic haemorrhage' which is a small bleed in my uterus, though outside gest sac so should not affect baby bug my mean I get blood/spotting. But they're gonna re scan again in two weeks to check all still okay! Yey! 

Feel mych better and I truly swear the angel cards helped!! Lilesmom how are you? Discoria? Withlovemom? Any news.

Smiler I've got everything crossed for you. I know it is such a strange time for you and I'm truly thinking of you. Take care and keep PMA - hard I know I really struggle x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful I am SO relieved to hear your scan went well! Well, ok the small bleed is not great, but at least it has been noticed so you are prepared. I've not experienced it myself but I've heard about it before; apparently it is quite common. Great that they're going to keep an eye on you :hugs:

Yeah the temps will reveal all :) I'll just keep charting - they have been a bit higher the last few days but we've got the heating on all the time now so I'm paranoid it's that and not ovulation giving me high temps! I am feeling pretty positive right now...but just wait and see how I am at the latter stages of the 2WW haha :)

Discoria did you test? What news? x


----------



## babybemine

Smiler82 said:


> Hopeful I am SO relieved to hear your scan went well! Well, ok the small bleed is not great, but at least it has been noticed so you are prepared. I've not experienced it myself but I've heard about it before; apparently it is quite common. Great that they're going to keep an eye on you :hugs:
> 
> Yeah the temps will reveal all :) I'll just keep charting - they have been a bit higher the last few days but we've got the heating on all the time now so I'm paranoid it's that and not ovulation giving me high temps! I am feeling pretty positive right now...but just wait and see how I am at the latter stages of the 2WW haha :)
> 
> Discoria did you test? What news? x

I work nights so my hours are screwed up as to when my morning is. Sometimes it is at 5pm and other times when I am not working for a few days I go into day time hours. When should I be checking temp. Is OPK more reliable?


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it would be weird, not sure how I would feel about it. I would def be over the moon to be pregnant again though. But you're right, you miss them regardless of dates eh xxx
> 
> I'm a little confused today; I had put my OPK as positive for CD14 and CD15. When I put in today's temp, FF said I ovulated on CD14!! But I'm not totally sure if my opk on CD14 was def positive. If I remove all my OPKs then it will give me CD16 as my ovulation day. Argh!
> 
> um..... maybe just throw in a few more BD just in case, whats today cd17?
> but doesnt the opk pre empt Ov by a bit. it should be pos 12-36/48 hrs before Ov me thinks. im not sure if its 36 or 48 is top end so i put um both :)
> so long as u Bd a bit around these days u will have a great chance anyway to catch that pesky eggy :) xxxxxxxxx
> its more important to BD before oV than after but i always throw in a few after just in case, its a bit later than i thought :)Click to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful im so happy for u sweetie xxxxx
thats great news xxx i know it will be worrying if u have spotting but thank god u know what would cause it if u do now and u dont ahve to be worried it the baby. xxxx
my SIl had big haematoma with 2 of her kids and bled every day and those 2 kids r perfect. xxxx was very worrying at the time but thank god alls well xxxxxxxxxx
they r 15 months and 5 months now :)
that is so nice angel cards helped u, i love them :) xxxxxxxx
so happy for u honey. u knwo ur risk factor has gone down sooooo much now xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> if u have irratic sleeping and waking temping is not supposed to be great xx maybe opks be better for u. but i havent temped myself so someone else may say different . but i do know conditions r meant to be the same for temping. same time of day , right after u wake up before u get out of bed r do anything at all. any movement will alter ur temp. xxClick to expand...


----------



## Smiler82

babybemine said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful I am SO relieved to hear your scan went well! Well, ok the small bleed is not great, but at least it has been noticed so you are prepared. I've not experienced it myself but I've heard about it before; apparently it is quite common. Great that they're going to keep an eye on you :hugs:
> 
> Yeah the temps will reveal all :) I'll just keep charting - they have been a bit higher the last few days but we've got the heating on all the time now so I'm paranoid it's that and not ovulation giving me high temps! I am feeling pretty positive right now...but just wait and see how I am at the latter stages of the 2WW haha :)
> 
> Discoria did you test? What news? x
> 
> I work nights so my hours are screwed up as to when my morning is. Sometimes it is at 5pm and other times when I am not working for a few days I go into day time hours. When should I be checking temp. Is OPK more reliable?Click to expand...

It will be harder, but still possible. I think you should use OPKs too though so you've got more information. If it helps, I copied this from Fertility Friend re temping whilst working nights:

It is not impossible to take your BBT if you work shifts, but it will be more challenging. Take your temperature at the time you wake up when you are most likely to have had the most sleep. Be as consistent as you can. On your days off, take your temperature after you wake up as well, even if it is at a different time. Make a note on your chart of changes in your waking schedule. You may take your temperature in the afternoon before you go to work if that is your usual waking time and the time after which you are most likely to have had the most sleep. It is not useful to take your temperature when you are already awake and active.


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom yeah we're having a break from DTD today since we just did it 3 days in a row and DH needs time to regenerate :D But we will carry on from tomorrow just in case. I think it's prob more likely that I o'd on CD16. Yeah am CD17 now, feeling pretty excited :) xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Yey all everyone sounding happy! I'm really crossing my fingers for you Smiler!!!!

Babybemine I think temping can work for you like Smiler has copied from ff above as long ad you've had a god 3-5 hrs solid sleep it doesn't really matter when you wake. On hol I did it and they were fairly similar & I've been temping and opk'in for over a yr now! Also if you use fertility friend you can use the temp adjust feature to help you sometimes!

How are you Lilesmom-your so busy thinking about all of us how are you?? Thank you do much for telling me about your sil it madee feel better. Hospital seemed chilled they gave me a leaflet that said there was nothing I could do and it shouldn't cause any probs but just to avoid bd for a bit!! To be honest I'm do knackered I'm in bed for 9-9:30 so we've not bd in weeks-no danger of that at min!!!

Been sicky, v sore boobs and v tired today-love it!! Makes me feel better feeling crap! Seeing little one and knowing it had gone from 2mm to 17mm was ace!! Roll on 2 weeks for next scan! Plus as I've got past bean's 6w5d like mmc I feel better! 

Lilesmom and Smiler you've been ace!! x x


----------



## Hopeful335

Ps Angel cards have made me feel better!!


----------



## Hopeful335

Sorry re read some of my posts and some of my typing makes no sense today-apologies!! x x


----------



## lilesMom

smiler u have earned ur rest :) fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hopeful its really a weight off ur mind to see baby doin well on the scan isnt it, xxx
the body usually just reabsorbs those little bleeds doesnt it. our bodies can do so much, we need to trust um again, i know they let us down before but they have learned their lesson now :) 
im so much better since my scan last sat, im startin to believe this is for real now :)
i even had a little nerves at thought of birth yest, ha ha , def sign im startin to believe it :) 
we have only bd once since i got preg :blush: for a good while i was afraid to and then i got so as i was feeling sicky and gassy all d time ad didnt want to. im still kinda thiking maybe not much bd till after 12 weeks , :) 12 weeks is my magic date ha ha
il be able to do loads on that day :) ha ha
i had lovely halloween, i went to my parents house and lots of my nieces and nephews were there, kids r just so funny, they r the best entertainment :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hopeful335 said:


> Sorry re read some of my posts and some of my typing makes no sense today-apologies!! x x

i didnt even notice babe, i do that all the time, i try to type too fast for myself and end up with typos :) xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw Hopeful it's so lovely to hear you so happy :) You really deserve this happy time :)

You too Lilesmom, you've both been fab. This thread def keeps my spirits up :hugs:

Glad you had a fun Hallowe'en :) I think I would be the same re BD, wouldn't really want to get up to anything much til after 12 weeks. I think once you're further into your pregnancy don't your hormones make you more, um, excitable shall we say?! So hopefully there are some fun times ahead, lol.

I got a HUGE temp rise this morning - prob still influenced by the heating, but still I'm confident I have o'd now :) Pretty sure it was CD16 so I am 2 dpo now. Eeep!


----------



## DiscoRia

Hey ladies, I am keeping up with you all, but only have my phone for internet, so likely won't be posing much as I hate typing on it :)

I'm glad to hear that you're all doing well! AF was due today but didn't show, my spotting is still here, still super light and more like light brown tinged ewcm than anything else. Preg tests are all coming up negative, so I figure AF will likely just show late. 

I'm just going you wait it out. We're in the mountains for the long weekend, so at least I have the beauty of nature to distract me :)


----------



## lilesMom

woo hoo smiler fx for u xxxxxxx
u too disco ria, hope its bfp and not af u get xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs: and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Discoria I do hope it's not AF on the way...how are you doing today? Hope you're enjoying time in the mountains.

Thanks lilesmom :) FF has confirmed ovulation at CD16 now so I'm happier with that, as we DTD days 10, 12, 14, 15 and 16 so hopefully we are covered. 3 dpo now and plan to test a week on Wednesday. A million years away!

How are you pregnant ladies feeling?! Hope you are starting to enjoy it xxx


----------



## babybemine

11DPO based of ff. imagination going crazy with positive thinking that any signs could be indicative of a BFP. To scared to test since not time to miss AF.

Have had all sort of symptoms but they could be indicative of other stuff.



Pink smear on wipe...(have had before in previous cycles with no BFP)

Vivid dreams an 3 occasions (Not common for me but has occurred in previous cycles)

craving salty (once again not often for me but not uncommon)

pain in groin area (occurs every now and then)

Lots of cramping this cycle but have been constipated ((tmi)) ( could be due to constipation)

Constipation

Poor sleep/insomnia (waking up for some reason (cat, text message, having to urinate) when I normally would sleep through it and staying awake even after only getting 2 hours sleep.

lower backache (I wourk on my feet for 12 hours a day...could happen)

increased appetite (with poor sleep schedule, I am up more hours and thus hungry when I would normally be sleeping)

Stuffy (hx of poor sinus but with weather change....could screw with sinus)

Heartburn/acid reflux

New medications (prenatal with DHA) and ranatadine

Every new symptom that I might get I relate it to others and whether it could be a pregnancy symptom.

I am tired and just want to know but scared to take a test and find BFN :sleep:


----------



## Smiler82

Aww hun :hugs: it totally does drive you mad eh. It's just such a pain that PMS and early pregnancy symptom are so similar, and usually, as you say, many symptoms can be attributed to other stuff going on in your life so it's really hard to tell.

I think if you're scared to test, then don't. 11 dpo could still be too early for a bfp if you are pregnant, so it will just upset you unnecessarily. I know the final days of the 2WW go _super_ slowly but maybe wait til your AF is definitely late before testing. 

I'm only 3dpo, I know I'm going to be analysing EVERYTHING in the coming week...

Chin up hun xx


----------



## lilesMom

it is so hard to wait and syptoms spotting gives us something to do while waiting. 
but it also wrecks our heads :) like u say smiler loads stuff overlaps so could be preg r something else causing it, fx for lots more bfps :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Fx for you ladies in tww. Symptom spotting is both good and bad. Gives you something to do but also can stress you out. 

Try and keep busy keep your mind on other things-easier said than done I know! Lots of baby dust!!!!

How's everyone else? I'm okay having strong symptom days and weaker ones. Main thing is I'm so knackered still-never like this before. Is that normal or could that be to do with the ech? How are you Lilesmom how many weeks now? x x


----------



## Smiler82

ech? What's that? Sorry if I'm being dim! Being exhausted is totally normal :) With my two pregnancies I actually fell asleep at work haha :) Your body is doing so much and working so hard on developing your baby it just wipes you out. 

Am trying not to get myself too excited this 2WW but I'm still hopeful. I have to remind myself though that at this stage last cycle I was cramping and thought it was a good sign, so I shouldn't read anything into it. Heartburn is starting to kick in too, but again I got that last cycle. But my temps have gotten higher much quicker so I hope that means something!!


----------



## lilesMom

im the same hopeful. im wrecked all the time. i just got up and tidied my house for labout half an hour and it gave me a headache :) i do have a bit of a sore throat thingy as well, but im always knackered anyway :)
i have sicky days and not so sicky days too hon, think that is totally normal but feels crappy and then u be worried if too good :)
no winning with me :)
im a bit emotional too but nothing major xxx :)
how far gone r u now again hopefull. around 7 weeks? sorry my keeping track of time is crappy :) xxx
oh and il be 10 weeks tomor :)

oh smiler that would be soooooo great . :) fx for u xxxxxxx
when u testing again hon?


----------



## Hopeful335

Sorry ech is extra chorionic haemorrhage -wasn't sure if it would do anything so i searched the Internet and found loads on sub chorionic haemorrhage but not extra and reading Internet descriptions and hospital leaflet one not sure they're the same. Think sub chorionic are more to worry about as (from what I read) they're attached to placenta or sac etc where is mine is just near it???

I'm around 8w 2/3/4 days. From conception 8w2d but last scan put me at 8w1d on Wednesday, but baby may have grown a bit ahead as was not behind last time!! I'm emotional, gassy, constipated, nauseaus, sicky, v tender boobs and exhausted but apart from exhaustion generally not all at once but I feel less nervous when I've got a symptom! 10 weeks yey v exciting!!!!!!! I'm just as bad Lilesmom I'd lost track of how far you were-then I noticed your ticker-daft of me!!! I'm usually on my phone at min so no tickers for me!! 

Smiler temps being high have been biggest sign each preg. Non preg they get to 98 just preg they get to 98.5/6! Each time that's what made me question & test!!

I truly am crossing my fingers and sending you dust!!! In fact sending you all baby dust and hugs x x x x


----------



## lilesMom

im lookin forward to 2nd tri :) better be nicer to us :) 
although havent got it too bad really :) xx
im gettin excited for smiler ;) xxxx


----------



## babybemine

No missed AF but I couldn't take the waiting anymore and got a BFN. Not due for the AF yet so there is a little hope just yet but I am doubting.
I have been cleaning/organizing alot the last week. DH says I am nesting. :haha:


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful I have no medical knowledge or understanding of the ech but I would've thought it would only make you tired if you were actually bleeding, and only then if you were losing loads of blood. I may be wrong, but I really think being exhausted is totally normal and is nothing to worry about. But I know if I were pregnant, ech or no ech I would be worrying about every tiny twinge so I'm a bit of a hypocrite!

Wow lilesmom, 10 weeks! That's fantastic! Time flies eh! Or at least it has done for me since it's not my pregnancy ;)

I don't know when to test. We're going to see my parents just around the time that I could test, and I think if I am pregnant I will be quite emotional about it, so might be better to wait til we get home. If I'm not pregnant then I should get AF the day before we go to visit them, so by waiting I prob won't test til 18 or 19dpo, assuming AF stays away....

My temps were higher last cycle too, I just checked :( I think it's the clomid leading to better ovulation, thus higher progesterone levels. So I'm not sure it means anything! 

Babybemine how many dpo are you, is your ticker accurate?


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine, hope u get bfp today , not the :witch: xxxx

smiler u have nerves of steel :) how can u wait that long, :) ha ha
but u r right prob better to test in comfort and privacy of ur home, i just wouldnt be able to wait :) but thats me being impatient :)
in one way the 10 weeks has gone fast, the first few didnt but last few have since i satrted to relax :) looking forward to tri 2.
i think il be goin back to work then too but i might see if they will let me come back part time for little bit to ease in, my job is very physical. im on my feet and lifting and pulling for 8.5 hrs and have an hours drive there and an hour back. part of me wants to go back to be more normal but im afraid in case me and bub arent up to it. xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

do u remember when i went to doc to confirm my pregnancy and i came out very upset, she basically told me that i shoudlnt be preg again and that my copper levels could have caused my mmc and implied they could do again. i cried all the way home. anywy she was wrong and talking out her ass as usual, im so tempted to go in tomor and complain, the more i think of it , the madder im getting. do ye think i sohould r should i just try and avoid her and got to the other docs that r there? but the other docs r only there on tues and fri and the one i trust the most is the fri doc i need to go soonish anyway to figure out what to do about work to go back r what? 
anywya i mean do ye think i should confront her or am i wasting my time and money by thinking about her and dealing with her thanks 
i have to go there tomor anyway t pick up work certs but i oculd drive both days , it isnt very very far from me , what do ye think ?


----------



## Hopeful335

Yeah I might be tempted to complain. No one should make you feel like that. They should be there to help and reassure! How would you feel about comlaining? If you'd bechappy to i'd maybe just let them know it's not acceptable what she said! Are you ready to go back to work also? How'd you feel about that? After mmc I went back way too soon!

I'm having a horrid day. Feeling so negative and scared today. Went on another thread and this lady's used her doppler and heard her baby at 8 1/2 weeks and I can't! Them I opened it up and they were on about mmc and when baby goes compared to what it measures and I got panicky! They said if you find out at say 10 weeks but it measures 6 basically it went at 8 cos it shrinks then I got worried cos with my first I found out at 11 1/2 but it measured 6w5d so effectively id have got to 8/9 weeks -now. I cannot go through that again!

I'm sorry to moan just having a scaredy day. Symptoms seem mild today and that always worried me. I'm sure it's okay, growing ok but if it's not I guess there's nothing I can do and will find out a week on Wed. I need PMA don't I but it's gone at min!! X


----------



## lilesMom

arrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
i had a really long post typed, my comp went bananas and deleted it, arrrggghhhhh
gist of it is:
im not gonna bother complaining again, it would only upset me and i dont think it would change how she treats people anyway :)
not sure yet whats the story about work, il have to talk to doc and work, 
i wanna go back but ony if work make some allowance for me and doc says i can :)
but i donno if work will cooperate.

its hard not to worry hon, but i read that post too about baby goin back wards,
i think its bull, i know the person who posted it believed it but she only got it off the internet and i never read it anywhere else r heard it anywhere else.
and i read loads last time, i had spotting with lile at 7.5 weeks, 3 weeks later i had d and e at 10.5 weeks. when i was waking up form d and e, they had my notes open on my feet and were talking about me, i kept my eyes closed for a little while and heard them say pregnancy measured 7w4d, the exact day i had spotting so i dont think it can be true. 
i know id it goes too long the baby and sac can start to be broken down by ur body and be distorted but i dont think it measures earlier and shrinks, it just begins to breakdown and look different. 
sorry if this sounds clinical but i just dont want u believing u r still not past point u lost last time and hoping it helps u. xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and hopefull i think its the same thread :)
she tried to use her doppler day before too but couldnt find hb :) 
it still very early and obvs not easy do , cos they day dont use doppler till tri 2 at least for this very reason . she looked up a different way of doin it on youtube which she posted a link to on the thread and only after following this and a whole day later was she able to hear it.
did u see the thread warning people not to get doppler till after 1st tri cos it panicks loads o people, she was aslo more far gone than u r. 
hospital will never lsiten for hb till much later cos its unrealible xxxxxxx
:hugs: honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Wow, I missed a lot of action this weekend! 

*Babybemine*, tww symptoms are so tough right? How is it that during any other time in our lives we just haven't noticed SO many little things going on inside our body and especially in the region of the lower abdomen. It's as if ttc suddenly increases all activity in that area ;) Have you tested again? I really hope you see your BFP this cycle!! Fingers crossed for you xx

*Smiler*, it sounds like you've REALLY got your bases covered, good luck with the tww, it's such a b*tch, but I think we learn a lot about ourselves during this sometimes desperate period! Plus I have lots of hope for you as I'm sure lots of other people do too, fingers crossed and when that just isn't enough we'll be here to analyse and reassure you along the way :)

*LilesMom*, that doctor sounds like an ass. I have often found that people with clinical training tend to lose their people skills along the way *hug* don't take it personally, she wasn't trying to hurt or upset you, she just said something she thought was correct to say at the time and had no tiny idea of how it might affect the lovely person she was saying it to. *hug* I would just try and avoid her as much as possible!

Ten weeks is so exciting! I can imagine how eager you are to get settled into the 2nd trimester. Before you know it baby will be here! Are you going to find out the sex or keep it a surprise? Have you thought of names? Ok, I know I am getting a little carried away, but it's such an exciting time! :D xx

*Hopeful* *big hugs* for you :hugs: It's so normal to have those scary days, to feel so out of control and worried *hug* Although I don't know as much about the stroy as LilesMom, I agree with what she said and it sounds like rubbish to me too. As for not being able to hear the hb with the doppler, it is still really early hun and as LilesMom said, dopplers aren't recommended for this reason and more. I know you are scared and just want to know that everything is ok with your baby, it's ok to be worried and scared, it's totally normal, we're here for you and I hope you have people in real life to give you hugs and support too, because these are the times when you need to call on your loved ones to help you through the darker patches :) It will get better hun :hugs: And as I said to LilesMom, before you know it, you'll be holding your little one in your arms and these difficult days will seem a lifetime away xx


----------



## DiscoRia

So... now for my mega marathon update. Are you ready ladies?Got a nice warm cuppa nearby? ;)

SO, I started spotting cd27, super light brown tinged cm. It continued all the way through to cd31... sometimes got a little heavier, sometimes got lighter, almost disappeared in the am but never got red. Ever. 

I figured it MUST be a late implantation or breakthrough bleeding or something? Nope. I still haven't had a period and it's cd34! I don't remember when I started testing, but I went through way too many cheapies (2 different brands), 2 frers, and a couple of genereic mid flow pg tests. After a couple of days of pg tests, I decided to throw opks into the mix as they also pick up hcg and I figured it might help me decipher what the heck is going on with my body. 

So, the opk seemed to be getting ever so slightly darker, which could be an increase in LH *or* hcg, but I didn't think much of it and then didn't test yesterday. 

This morning as I got up from bed to pee, I felt as if I'd alreayd peed myself! I wiped before peeing (so as not to contaminate my pee specimen, haha) and had loads of ewcm, more than I've seen in MONTHS. I dipped various sticks into said specimen and lo and behold* I'M OVULATING!!!!* My cervix was high, soft and very open too and I predict OV should be happening somewhere between 12 and 48 hours after test was taken this morning. 

Needless to say I went upstairs and seduced my sleepy husband, which was no easy feat due to having guests sleeping on the floor below us in the mountain house that had no internal walls or doors except for the bathrooms. In the end I put a dvd on low volume and practically forced him to do the deed, haha. 

I am confused, shocked and so excited to know that I'm OV'ing :happydance: Maybe I didn't OV earlier in the cycle? I am really happy that I decided to opk too, otherwise I would have thought the ewcm was just a freak peak in oestrogen :shrug:

Thanks to having guests, we hadn't bd'd in 3 days, so *TMI* he had plenty of sperm to go round. DH wanted to bd again tonight, but I think I'd rather wait for him to replenish his troops and go again tomorrow night. Fingers crossed we'll catch that egg! 

I feel strangely exhiliarated and hopeful about this strange turn of events, as if this was just meant to be... I don't know how better to explain it than that :) So, I'm going to continue to monitor my signs of ov and can't believe I'll be starting another tww after just finishing one! 

If only we ovulated more often, then there would be less waiting around like this :coffee: and more waiting around like this :happydance:... maybe that's just in my world! 

I hope you all enjoy a lovely deep Sunday Sleep and have a refreshing and hope filled Monday xx


----------



## lilesMom

hey disco ria how r u feeing hon?
thanks for ur lovely words xxxxxx
yeah i think avoiding her is a better option and at least i do qs what she says, i f i was someone who believed 100% in doc, i would still be blaming myself without checking out if its true :) good thing i know she is a dumbass , ha ha
have few poss names but might not use um , finding it hard to agree with OH :)
boy : liam, jake, sean
girl: katie , lainey, eva
i like all of the above, OH seems to agree on boys names but not girls names, um......
i def wanna know hte sex, i havent asked OH if he does but im gonna find out anyway :)
they do get it wrong though. :) it is exciting time, im just kinda gettin excited now :) startin to believe it, i cant wait till 12 week scan, well 12.5 week scan :)

hows work goin now? any better?


----------



## lilesMom

i just read ur post i would go for it again tonight hon, the first time i got preg , it was from just one day at right time BD twice in one day , morn and eve cos i was goin away for few days next day. woohoo sounds promising :)


----------



## lilesMom

maybe that was ur af, it was just a funky one , it was 5 days of light 'flow' :)
could be early Ov rather than late? 
either way go for it :)


----------



## lilesMom

if it was af it would now be cd 8, pos opk is usually day r 2 before Ov so u could Ov around cd 9 or 10 maybe?


----------



## babybemine

Having the most *excrutiating* cramping this morning. I can not remember a time when it was this bad. Spotting as well.


----------



## Hopeful335

Wow ladies your ace. Thanks Lilesmom you make me feel so much better! Just having a real wobbly day today must be hormones. Just got so scared. Felt symptomless for most of day which upset me as had loads this preg. Then got worried it was like first mmc where they'd started to fade and... Oh you know th rest, doppler, posts by others. V silly! Thank you for making me feel better! Dh tried but not the same. 

Cramps came back this evening -yey!!

Discoria weird cycle. I'm a late ovulater do know what the long wait is like! Bd at the right time, like Lilesmom said it only takes once! That's all we did it this time and pregnant. I had months doing it every other day or everyday for 5-6 days round ov and didn't work for me but well timed bd-bam!

Baby be mine-cramps, how far along cycle are you, is your ticker right? When's testing?

Hugs to you all!!!! x x


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hopeful glad i could help, i know htose wobbly days very well :) xxxxxxxxxx
great big :hugs: :) xxxxxxxxxxx

babaybemine, seconding hopeful , where u at? is it testing time? xxxx


----------



## babybemine

So much for this month. Nasty :af: has arrived. Least I am now on day 2. Anyone know a good OPK. Used one last month that I had to waste over half the box. Happy for the positive ovulation I got with it....but maybe there is another way that is not so wasteful.


----------



## lilesMom

oh no hon, sorry she got u xxxxxxxx fx for this month xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

sorry had the inlaws up this weekend so a bit out of the loop!

Hopeful - glad you're feeling better :) You are totally allowed to have wobbly days, completely understandable :hugs: I remember when my sis was pregnant with her first, she also bought a doppler but her midwife told her not to use it til 2nd tri to avoid unnecessary worry. I forgot that. I think if I get pregnant I will follow that advice too. Main thing is you're feeling better, and I agree with Lilesmom all that stuff about a baby shrinking - have never, ever had that and can imagine cr*p like that pops up on the internet written by idiots. 

Discoria - wow that was a bit of a weird cycle then hey? At least you haven't missed ovulation though, good thing you decided to crack out the OPKs! Do you temp as well? Temping made me feel better since I wasn't sure to believe my +OPK was because of true ovulation or if was just my body trying and failing. But yeah it does kind of seem like it was meant to be, you spotted it in the nick of time and got to work on your OH haha :) Good luck!!!

Lilesmom - a bit late to the conversation for this but I think if you haven't the energy to argue with the doc then don't do it. I would try and see another doctor if you don't like her too much, but if you have to stick with her then I don't see the harm in letting her know that you found information conflicting with what she said. It doesn't have to be an argument, it can simply be a statement that you make when you're in a calm state of mind, if you see what I mean. But the main thing is you know you have got accurate information now and you're not unnecessarily worried xx

babybemine - so sorry AF turned up :hugs: Which OPKs were you using? I was thinking of switching to the ClearBlue digital ones https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-digital-ovulation-test.php
Just because they give you a smiley face, plain and simple. No worrying about is the line dark enough or not. Either you get a face or you don't! They are more expensive though, but if it gives you peace of mind then it's worth the investment.

As for me - 6dpo today. You know I really do appreciate all the support on here, I don't know what I would do without all you lovely ladies xxx It's so nice to know that people on here are behind you and hoping for the best. I am starting to lose confidence now, don't know why. 1-3dpo I had this strange sense of "this is our month" but that feeling is going away :( The excitement of having an early ovulation is wearing off and the usual 2WW nerves are settling in!!! But really does help knowing you lot are here to vent to :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

dont lose hope smiler, there is no reason in the whole world why this cant be ur month honey xxxxxxxxxxx
fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
that always happens in TWW, all optimistic for a bit after bd cos u feel proactive, 
then with time on ur hands , the doubts creep in :) 
this could totally be ur month and im keeping my fx that it is hon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom :hugs: You're right, it's all the time we have and knowing there's nothing else you can do! Obvs I want this too but I _really_ want to make DH a dad, he would make the best father ever.

Oh dear, getting a bit emotional haha :D xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thats a good sign :) hee hee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

didnt ur cards say good surpise in nov :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yes, well remembered! I was told a timeframe of Sept - Nov for conception. So we're right at the very end of that limit... MIL was here this weekend but didn't ask her to do my cards in case she didn't see anything to do with pregnancy. So silly!


----------



## DiscoRia

I would love to have someone read the cards for me! 

Smiler, the doubt is so normal, I swear every 2 to 3 days I alternate between believing I'm pregnant to just knowing that I'm not. You did everything in your power to make this cycle count and LilesMom is right, there is no reason why this isn't going to be your month :) 

I do temp Smiler, but my temps were a bit crazy earlier in the month due to sickness. Am keeping a close eye on them now. The opk is showing negative this evening and my cervix is still high, but firmer and less open... I just need to see that temp spike to confirm OV. Fingers crossed for the bazillionth time this month ;)

Babybemine, as smiler said, the clearblue digi ones seem like a good option. They are more expensive, but if we don't get a bfp this month, I am going to start using these. A lot of people have success with various types of opk, I guess it just depends on what works for you. I would rather go with the foolproof option now that we've hit the 6 month mark :) 

We ended up dtd last night and I'm planning on going at it again for luck tonight. EEP! I really hope this was real ovulation! I don't check my cervix regularly, I am trying to remember to check it more often, but I have NEVER felt it as open as I did yesterday. I hope all those tiny little swimmers found their way in :D 

On that strange but happy note I'm going to wish you all a lovely night xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Wow busy day ladies! I also use the clear blue digis -expensive but alOng with Internet cheapies I've only had to use 3/4. I use Internet cheapies to see line getting darker then Clearblue to confirm/unconfirm. To be honest it's worked well and the 3 times I've used I've got preg!! 

Sorry your out babybemine-crap! Smiler we are all rooting for you!!!! You too Discoria!!! Fx and baby dust!!!!

Back tO work today. Children were delightful which was nice. I now have a bizarre pain in my tailbone/coccyx though but I've not done anything to it-very strange!! I was sick this morning, did not make bathroom so sick on cream carpet-nice!! 

Baby dust x x


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful oh no hope u and ur carpet r ok xxxxxxxxx :) xx

smiler, nov is still here, its not wrong yet :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

disco ria fx for u hon xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh dear Hopeful! Hope your carpet has recovered haha :) Hmm, mentioning cocyx pain is ringing a very faint bell for me....think I may have had this with one of my pregnancies. I think is it that the pregnancy hormones make all your tendons and ligaments relax, so everything can start to stretch? I think that is a good sign :)

Discoria you seen a temp rise yet? If your OPK has gone negative and you've DTD the last 3 nights then it sounds like you're pretty much covered :) Have you seen the SMEP? I tried to follow this this cycle - it says to BD every other day, then once you get a +OPK, do it 3 nights in a row, 1 night off, then 1 more night for good luck. We did the 3 nights but not the extra 1 since my temp had risen so I was confident I had O'd, and quite frankly couldn't be bothered anymore haha :D

Discoria I would offer to read the cards for you but I don't think I'm experienced enough!! Lilesmom is the card reading queen :)

Lilesmom how are you feeling? Have any decisions been made re work? If you have to do lots of heavy lifting etc, are you worried about it? Do work know you're pregnant, could they make allowances?

AFM- 7dpo and the days are crawling by. I really thought this would be a quick 2WW as I o'd so early. I think DH is getting more and more confident we did it this month, but then it just scares me as I really don't want him to be disappointed. He isn't usually like this, he is normally very relaxed and 'que sera sera' about it all! My boobs always get big around O and during the 2WW so that's nothing new, but he says they are bigger than normal, and this month he can see veins on them which he can't normally. He is my boob expert haha :D

xx


----------



## lilesMom

oh smiler that sounds promising , the verdict from ur boob expert :) 
fx :)
im wrecked today so i cant type loads, im goin for a nap. :)
il write properly later xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ah bless you Lilemom, have a good sleep :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

i slept for 2 hrs, im still not shaking my coldy thing, i think it was that knocked me out.
had weird sleep last nt too, full of absurd yucky dreams :) 
my doc just rang me , she wants me to go to a dietitian about my liver, i told her i know what i should do to lose weight i just wasnt doing it :) il go anyway , in case she has a magic secret for me :) or in case im so embarrassed it scares me straight :)
i had slowly been puting on weight agai and then after mc i put on loads fast, whoops. 
silly lols , oh well, ive lost it 4 times i can do it again :) and keep it off this time for my little bub


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom I put on a lot of weight after my mc's too - partly from the general pregnancy weight gain but mainly because of the comfort eating :( The dietician may at least have some recommendations for food that are particularly good for pregnant ladies :) Are there any gyms near you? Mine runs a class called 'Fit to be Mum' and it's all exercises designed to be safe in pregnancy. Hopefully I will be joining it soon :) Would be a nice way to meet other mum-to-bes in the area too.


----------



## lilesMom

my doc warned me not to take anything up before 12 weeks cos of previous mc, so i stuck to walking :) i have my treadmil in the house so its good for me, i go on it with my book and i dont even notice the time goin on it :)
after 12 weeks im gonna hopefully go back to aquafit and preg yoga as well. :)
so i should be fine :) i havent been over eating for the last good while but i havent been super good either, i am eating good things but the choc is sneaking in too :)
i live in the country so gyms r pretty limited around me, but i work in the city so i could go to something on way home from work (when/if i go back ). but my work hours vary so its hard to find something that is pay as u go cos i could be working till 8.20 some nts and no preg class is on that late :) il figure something out when i am allowed to :) there is a lot i can do from my home anyway, i have a treadmill, xtrainer, gym ball and weights.
losing weight while preg isnt the best idea anyway , i just dont wanna gain much if i can and make healthy choices :) xxx and make my liver healthy :)
nutritionist might tell me some super foods for liver detox that is safe for me now, so its no harm to go anyway :)
i just had my meditation class , it was sooooo nice, it is really lovely :)
ifeel lovely nad mellow and happy after it :)

discoria i have more energy tonight so il pull some cards for u now. im gonna do it in seperate post in case m comp goes bananas again and diappears it :)


----------



## lilesMom

for disco ria 
1) relationship: your primary relationship is with urself and with god, to heal any relationship u need to nuggle more closely to ur loving creator. as u feel safe and loved within so shall other realtionships heal and bloom. you r entering a more positive phase in your relationships. send light , love and angels to ur current relationship 

2) perfect timing: now is the perfect moment for u to act on ur inspirations., the doors r open while u walk through with help and support on ur side. dont delay or procrastinate , all of the ingredients are right for ur success. everything is on ur side supporting ur pos outcome . take action now and this situation will work out well.

3) ground urself : although its pleasnt to float heavenward , your attention and work r needed on earth., we are helping u balance the spiritual and the material so that u can enjoy a fuflilling earthly life. your energy and attention need to be grounded. if u have been feeling spacey and confused this is why. be down to earth and authentic in ur realtionships. 
hope this makes sense for u hon


----------



## Smiler82

Wow lilesmom you are pretty well set up at home then eh! Yeah I think the pregnancy fitness classes at my gym only take you after 12 weeks if you have a history of mc.

Chocolate always sneaks in for me too :blush:

Meditation class sounds lovely :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh Discoria I just read Lilesmom's post for you! That whole thing about timing sounds good, like how you just timed it all perfectly by catching ov!

Anytime I do a 3 card spread, the third card is always the wedding card! I don't get it, I'm already married :D My SIL is getting married next summer but I don't know why it would keep coming up. It says it could be something to do with business too, but that's boring haha :)


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i kept gettin the marriage card too for ages :)
and i didnt know why :) im not married but i dont wanna be, we r together nearly 11 yrs and happy as we r :) but it can be ur male and female energies being 'married' or it can just be a new begining or like u said new work partnership. or can just be a wedding in the family r something. :)


----------



## lilesMom

i feel crappy again today, my cat has worms. pukesville. :)
i just dosed him and savloned my house but now im stuck in my bedroom cause the rest of the house is giving me the hibeejibees :) 
i went to chemist and they said if i wasnt preg i should have de-wormer just in case but cos i am i cant . its not that easy for humans to get um but now im para :) yucky and double yucky.


----------



## Smiler82

Ewwww!! I am not an animal person haha. Sounds like you've done a good job on sorting it all out though and have disinfected the house well. How do humans catch them?! It's not like you lick your cat or anything (or do you lol)


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> smiler i kept gettin the marriage card too for ages :)
> and i didnt know why :) im not married but i dont wanna be, we r together nearly 11 yrs and happy as we r :) but it can be ur male and female energies being 'married' or it can just be a new begining or like u said new work partnership. or can just be a wedding in the family r something. :)

Male and female energies 'marrying'...like a sperm and an egg??? :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> smiler i kept gettin the marriage card too for ages :)
> and i didnt know why :) im not married but i dont wanna be, we r together nearly 11 yrs and happy as we r :) but it can be ur male and female energies being 'married' or it can just be a new begining or like u said new work partnership. or can just be a wedding in the family r something. :)
> 
> Male and female energies 'marrying'...like a sperm and an egg??? :rofl:Click to expand...

thats so funny i didnt even think of that , i have stopped gettin it since i got preggers, cool. i hadnt even thought of it from that point of view but so right :) cool. i was a bit baffled by it


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Ewwww!! I am not an animal person haha. Sounds like you've done a good job on sorting it all out though and have disinfected the house well. How do humans catch them?! It's not like you lick your cat or anything (or do you lol)

only sometimes if he asks nicely Joke :) 
if u handle litter tray a dont wash properly , havent been near it since tryin anyway. but u can get it from rubbing the cats and then not washing and eating too, which i prob have done at some stage. cos he is an indoor/outdoor cat so he sits with us on d couch and i be rubbing him and then he fecks off out, if its agood while till i eat , i just might not have washed my hands. ugghhh. im paranoid :) 
but everywhere on internet said its pretty hard for humans to catch um but the girl in vets shop said it isnt that hard with acat so i donno what to ebelieve. 
im not allowed take de wormer anyway so wil just have to keep my eyes open and hope i caught kitty in time. 
i usually am an animal person but not feeling very fuzzy feelings towards him at the mo even though its not his fault :)


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> smiler i kept gettin the marriage card too for ages :)
> and i didnt know why :) im not married but i dont wanna be, we r together nearly 11 yrs and happy as we r :) but it can be ur male and female energies being 'married' or it can just be a new begining or like u said new work partnership. or can just be a wedding in the family r something. :)
> 
> Male and female energies 'marrying'...like a sperm and an egg??? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> thats so funny i didnt even think of that , i have stopped gettin it since i got preggers, cool. i hadnt even thought of it from that point of view but so right :) cool. i was a bit baffled by itClick to expand...

Have you! That's so weird, and interesting!! I only just thought of it, after you said you kept getting it. It's been puzzling me for ages, the book I've got says about the m/f energies but I just didn't get it. Hopefully this is what it means!!



lilesMom said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> Ewwww!! I am not an animal person haha. Sounds like you've done a good job on sorting it all out though and have disinfected the house well. How do humans catch them?! It's not like you lick your cat or anything (or do you lol)
> 
> only sometimes if he asks nicely Joke :)
> if u handle litter tray a dont wash properly , havent been near it since tryin anyway. but u can get it from rubbing the cats and then not washing and eating too, which i prob have done at some stage. cos he is an indoor/outdoor cat so he sits with us on d couch and i be rubbing him and then he fecks off out, if its agood while till i eat , i just might not have washed my hands. ugghhh. im paranoid :)
> but everywhere on internet said its pretty hard for humans to catch um but the girl in vets shop said it isnt that hard with acat so i donno what to ebelieve.
> im not allowed take de wormer anyway so wil just have to keep my eyes open and hope i caught kitty in time.
> i usually am an animal person but not feeling very fuzzy feelings towards him at the mo even though its not his fault :)Click to expand...

LOL

But that's good you've been avoiding the litter tray for a long while, and I'm sure ALL cat owners stroke them then don't wash their hands before eating, if it were really that easy for humans to catch it then we'd all hear about it a lot more. When it comes to information, I usually go for the majority vote! So if you've read 10 webpages that say it's hard to catch it, but 1 person says it isn't hard to catch it, I'd go with the internet. But still keep my distance for a while!


----------



## lilesMom

thansk hon thats reassuring, ive been avoiding the poor boy like the plague, he is so baffled as to why im being horrible i think :) 
hope ur keeping well honey and tww is flying xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aww bless him! He'll get over it :D

2WW not flying at all, this is possibly the slowest one _ever_. My temps are looking pretty much the same as last cycle so starting to lose hope :( I can't help but tell myself that if I don't 'just know', then I can't be pregnant, iykwim.

Discoria, Hopeful - how are you guys? x


----------



## lilesMom

sorry hon i donno why i sadi that,tww never flys :)
it is a long torturous 2 weeks, blast it . hope it doesnt crawl by too slowly is what i meant :) xxxxxxx and fx for good news at the end of it xxxxxxxxx
u aint out till :witch: shows her ugly mug xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw I know what you meant lilesmom :)

I am driving myself crazy now - I can't remember if I said this to you guys but I was hoping for a dip in my chart. 6DPO, the postman banged on the door about an hour before I usually temp and without thinking I leapt out of bed, ran down the stairs and then back up again. So that day's temp was totally wrong. This morning, I took my temp then thought, I wonder how much it'll change by if I leap up and run downstairs and back again. So that's what I did :rofl:

The temp difference was nearly 2 degrees, so if I adjust 6dpo's temp by the same amount, it gives me my dip!

I know this is TOTALLY stupid and if someone else wrote this I would be telling them you shouldn't bother adjusting temps as once that day is gone it's gone, you'll never know. But we do like to torture ourselves don't we....

How is everyone else? I'm off for a couple of days so won't catch up with you ladies til next week. Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey ladies. Smiler have a nice few days away! I've been so busy at work :( then just getting home and sleeping! It's been nice to not stress too much about preg because today when I've got some time on my hands all I do is worry!! I'm around 9 1/2 weeks-scan we'd and I'm looking forward to it -hopefully it will be good news!!!!!!!!

Lilesmom how are you? How's it all going -are you around 11 weeks now? Is it your 12 week scan soon? When/if did your symptoms start lessening. My 'main' ones have eased up a bit -nausea, sore boobs. Still get some but not as much/milder. Ice had other diff ones to last time, cramping, still v tired most days, emotional, headaches. Anyway hope your well? 

Doing anything nice for weekend? What did dpc say re work? I've tried to re read posts/keep up with but not sure if I've missed!

How's everyone else discoria? Babybemine? Withlovemom? x x


----------



## babybemine

Life is ok. Back to OPK testing. On CD 7. Bought a new brand..Answer. I think I liked the digital Response kind better but we shall see. Started drinking some whole milk. If it is supposed to help then i guess I can put up with it.

Congrats to the BFP:happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

smiler im skittin laughing, i would so do the same, its the same stairs and same speed so same difference i guess :) xxxx fx xxxxx

hopeful how u doin chick xxxx
some days im less sick by a mile but then i will get 2 r 3 days extra sick to make up for it :) today is a less sick day :) 
my 12 week scan is closer to my 13 week scan , its on d 22 :) so not too far away :)
if all goes well then i should be goin back to work after that so long a swork cooperate and give me lighter duties. my doc is writing a letter to um to say this and to say if i need to phase comin back, 3 days for few weeks and then 4 days for few weeks and then if i can full time. so have ot ring work mon and see how agreeable they r to that, im hoping they would prefer to have me back partly than not at all :) i hope :)


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom did you ring your work? I hope they agree to your doc's plan, I don't see how they can't. If they refused would you have to quit??!

Hopeful did you say your scan is Wednesday? Good luck :hugs:

AFM I am a little down today :cry: And I'm going to write a lot about me, lol.

I'm 13dpo and my temp dropped to below the coverline. I'm so confused though - last night I was SO hot and woke up absolutely dripping with sweat, yuk. So to see my temp drop so much was a real shock. Normally I see it start to fall before AF, but it never goes below the coverline til after AF is finished.

And yesterday (12dpo) I decided to check my cm...sorry for the TMI here!!! But I was quite excited when I realised my cervix was fairly high, feeling soft and closed. I usually check it a day or 2 before AF and it's normally low, hard and def open. But then I realised that there was pink blood in my cm :( :( Again, this is different from normal as when I spot before AF it is brown. I thought maybe it was something to do with the fact that on Saturday (11dpo) I walked at least 5 miles, prob more, all round London. Was on my feet all day and totally shattered and aching all over after. Was a great day :D

I also had some pain yesterday (12dpo) I was lying on my back on the sofa watching the telly and my lower abdomen really started to ache in one spot, like there was something heavy pulling my insides down. When I shifted it helped, but it was really sore. I wonder if that was anything to do with the bleeding...

But anyway, I must be out and should stop agonising over these things. If anyone else came on here with spotting and temp dips I would be telling them AF is most likely on the way. 

And then - to top it off - After I took my temp I went back to sleep and I dreamt DH told me he didn't want to have kids anymore and wanted to stop TTC! :dohh:

The stupid thing is even though I am going to have one of my shortest cycles ever, it feels like one of the longest! This 2WW has been the slowest ever!


----------



## Hopeful335

Oh Smiler honey don't get yourself all worried. Remember you're not out till she shows!! How far below cover line? I had a temp dip to 98 (from 98.7-cover line 97.7) at 12 dpo and I was preg! You just don't know. It's all a waiting game hon. I know you feel rubbish I've been there. 

Remember a dream is just a dream also I've had some really odd ones! DH and you are together in this. Tell him how your feeling! Have you tested yet? If you are out at least your out early 13dpo is better than waiting to 16/17 then being out! The pulling sounds good though-I've had/get that all the time this preg and never had before! Im thinking of you and crossing my fingers!

Yeah scan Wed, very nervous already- trying to be pos but so hard after mmc. I just get do worried even though I've seen heartbeat at 8 weeks I read that, that is when lists go as its when placenta starts to take over! I'm such a worry wort! X x


----------



## Hopeful335

Oh and the bleeding-I dOnt know that's a strange one?? X


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks so much Hopeful :hugs: Well just to be awkward, I did temp over an hour earlier than normal as DH had to be up early for work. My coverline is 36.39 and my temp was below it at 36.30. If I adjust the temp for time, it could really have been 36.40. So that would only be just above the coverline. Hearing yours dropped so much has given me a little hope :)

I was hoping the pink in my cm could either be something to do with late implantation or possibly just a hormonal fluctuation that would sort itself out if I was preg. Have also heard of people spotting/light bleeding around the expected time of AF....so many things to hope for, lol. I haven't tested yet. I was going to wait til next week but if I'll see what happens in the next couple of days. If AF shows properly then fine, but if things are still confusing I'll test.

Hon I'm not surprised you're worrying after your experience, I would too :hugs: Chances are all in your favour at the mo tho I know that won't stop you worrying! Just got to take a deep breath and try to keep yourself calm...is there anything you can do to try and take your mind off it for a few hours here and there? We're all behind you :hugs: xxx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler none of that rules u out being preg hon, :)
the fact that things r different for u could be a good sign :) fx xxxx
could easily be late implantation bleed r could be bit of break through around period time , lots of women get ,
u gonna test tomor ? xxxxxxxxx

hopeful scans r scary :) but it is so good and reassuring after um xxxxxxxxxx
my next one is thurs week and im dreading it and wishing it would hurry up at the same time :) i have it in my head that if this one is good then im gonna be alike any other preg woman cos il be 12.5 weeks at it :) 
fx for u for wed but u will be great xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Keep calm Smiler and yeah waiting may be better for you but I'm crap Ive rarely waited I always crack! 

I'm off work today, I felt shocking yesterday and this morning. Think I've got a cold but being preg has magnified it! I cannot sleep I pee 5/6/7 times a night! Then cannot get back to sleep. But if all okay it will be worth it. But could not face managing 26 children today. Slept till 9:30 then been veggin on sofa, starting to feel better but exhausted. God sorry I sound like a moaning Minnie! Ignore me I'm truly fine if baby is fine! 

Take care Smiler I'm really crossing everything for you x x


----------



## lilesMom

i forgot to answer ur qs :) gonna ring work today :) 
have to go to doc for bloods and certs and the letter for work, i thought i better read her letter first so i know what i am talking about when i ring um, :)
no i wouldnt have to quit, but i would have to stay out sick and i dont want to really. 
ive worked since i was 15 in real jobs and in babysitting with my sis since i was 9 :)
so working feels more normal to me :) plus im paying off a loan and being out sick means being down in money a lot, i want my loan gone for when bub comes and if im out sick all preg it wont be. i hate loans and tend to finish um early all the time .
i think they will agree cos if they didnt they either dont get me back at all or they get me back and if anythign happened i would def sue the asses off um. :) naw i just wouldnt be goin back id say if they dont agree. but what im asking is doable for um :)
its a big place with a heap of different jobs :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Think we must have been typing at same time Lilesmom ha ha. Thank you hope your okay. Yes if you get to 12.5 weeks I'd say you're just like anyone else! Crossing my fingers for you for a week on thurs x x 

Smiler, Lilesmom's right it could be any of those things x


----------



## Hopeful335

Again same time!! Ha ha sounds a bit more positive lilesmom! Prepare your self work can be a bitch they go what suits them always even in my job! x x


----------



## lilesMom

i wont ignore u hopeful i know the feeling and im out of work, xxx
some days u r just shatttered, we r gratefull to be preg but we r still allowed a little moan when things r tough :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx it doesnt mean we r not happy to be preg just means that its not all rosy in the garden as my mom would say to be preg :) 
i ws like a wasp yest and ive no idea why. i was feeling really mean and snappy (not my normal) but it was just hormones and thank god its gone today :) 
preg does weird things but wonderfull too ha ha xxx


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha we r clashing :) 
its not the end of the world if they wont agree, i can just about afford to stay out and any money is worth LO :) 
i know they will suit themselves but im hoping having me back wil suit um cos i work in hse and there ir recruitment freeze so we r very short o staff and they cant replace me even if i left :) so def wouldnt be allowed replace me while sick :) they even have areas shut down cos of lack of staff s im hoping they will want me back :)


----------



## Smiler82

Haha post after post kept popping up, all online at the same time...and I'm' the only one who should be working :D

Hopeful I'm sorry you feel so rubbish :hugs: but it's all for the greater good! Getting up that many times a night must be awful though, not surprised you don't feel able to teach today! I think a vegging day is totally what you deserve x

Lilesmom well I think it all sounds pretty reasonable and would think they'd want you back rather than not - are they paying you sick pay? If they are it would be better for them to have you back. It is nice not working for a little bit but I agree it feels weird after a while. When I was made redundant, my first 2 weeks I was like a lost puppy, I literally had no idea what to do with myself! Was very strange. I hope you get to go back. Let us know if you get a decision today x

Thanks for all your kind words ladies :hugs: Have had a bit of a cry this morning and feel better for it. And DH is coming home at 1pm so I'll feel even better after a hug. I haven't had any more spotting yet, I'll see how the rest of the day goes. I might test tomorrow, I don't know. I'm hoping against hope for a temp rise tomorrow. If I get a big one then I might test....but if the bleed, cramps etc were late implantation then tomorrow would be too early still. Gah!

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

a bfn tomor would still not rule u out but if it was me i would have to test in case of bfp :) but u r talking to the girl who bought loads o cheapies and tested every day nearly from 8dpo :) even thouhg i knew it was way too early :) ha ha xxxxxxxxx
keeping my fx for u hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Haha wow 8dpo is super early :) I was going to wait til 20 dpo if I was late this time!!

If I do get AF, I was looking ahead on my calendar and if I ov before or on cd16 like I did this cycle, then I could still technically fall pregnant in November...won't be able to test til December but when I think of it like that it doesn't seem _too_ long to wait. PMA!PMA!

And if I did get pregnant then, I'd be due the same time as SIL's wedding...maybe that is what the wedding card was all about, lol xx


----------



## lilesMom

i never go beyond 14 dpo anyway chick so its different for me i suppose :) 
but yeah 8 dpo was ridiculous to be testing , i juts couldnt stop myself :) 
u have lots more patience than me :) hee hee xxx


----------



## lilesMom

so next cycle would still be nov :) im hoping its this one though but failing that next one be good :)


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom I usually get AF around 14 or 15dpo too, but I said to myself that I would leave it til 20dpo if AF didn't show. Just because clomid can extend your luteal phase by a couple of days, so didn't want to get too excited if she was late. But then I let myself get excited before she was late anyway, such an idiot :)


----------



## lilesMom

ur not an idiot , its totally normal :) its something we really want, we r bound to get excited :) fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Pretty sure AF is on the way now...spotting seems to be getting heavier :( Seeing DH cheered me up though, amazing how much a hug can make you feel better eh :) I think we may actually have DTD too much this cycle so we agreed we are just going to keep to every other day as soon as AF has buggered off lol :)

Hope you ladies have been having nice relaxing days xx


----------



## Hopeful335

That's poo Smiler I'm really sorry. Dh & I did that a few cycles and didn't drop on. I know doctors disagree but mine said you can do it too much & every other day was better. Dh & got used to my ov pattern and left it until nearer time then when opk started to get pos we did it ever other day and then if poss twice on day we though was ov day. But this time I have to say we only did it once the whole time and I got preg! After mc we wanted to try but not push it & getting preg off one time we decided it was clearly meant up be!

I am feeling a bit better. I'm hoping being I'll is that my body is putting everything into bubba and not me?!! Not going to work tom. I'm gonna look after me and get properly well! 

How's everyone else? Discoria you've gOne quiet, withlovemom? x x


----------



## lilesMom

smiler bags , but hopefully u still catch in nov xxxxxxxxx
i think ur right u can over do it too, it would wear u out and can decrease sperm quantity cos they dont have time to replenish. xxxx
fx for really soon honey , :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hopeful ur so right , rest up adn feel better xxxxxxxxx

im still unsure botu work, i was in the doc office so long waiting, it was too late to ring my boss when i got out, will ring in morn xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Ladies :) AF well and truly here, feeling pretty sore this morning :( 

Yeah at both my clomid scans the docs said just DTD every other day. But I disagreed and we did it more, and clearly not fallen yet. So thought may as well try taking things a little easier and seeing if that works. It's just luck though isn't it...with my 1st pregnancy I fell after DTD once in about a fortnight! Second time I fell we DTD like 3 times in one weekend. You just never know!

Hopeful I think you're exactly right, your body is working so hard to help your baby grow and develop, your needs are secondary haha :) I'm sorry you feel so crappy but I'm sure it's a great sign everything is progressing as it should. What time is your scan tomorrow?

Lilesmom any news re work? xxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi Smiler Sorry you feel rubbish!!! I know how disheartening it is i was there for 15 months and ypu feel more sad with each negative! But like you said Nov could still be your month!!!!

My app is 8:45am so nice and early! I am both excited and dreading it at the same time. Someone on another thread I stalk (read don't comment) just had her 3rd mmc at 11w but baby stopped at 7-it just worried me again. I just cannot imagine going through that again. Having had a normal and a mmc I have to say a normal mc is scary but kinder in the long run! 

I just hope it's all okay!!!! Feeling bit better today. Thought I may also have uti so went to doc nothing on dip test but he was adamant urine was cloudy and looked bad (sorry tmi) so is sending off to lab and gave me antibiotics to be on safe side. He also let there is a viral infection going round that is wiping ppl out so I may have that! I'm going back to work tom provided all good with scan!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Hopeful I do hope Nov is our lucky month :) Been ages for us too, has been 2 years since I last actually fell pregnant, and before that was my mmc and a year before I even fell pregnant with our first. Harumph :(

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear about another lady having a mmc. I truly hope this does not happen to you Hopeful, I agree the natural mc was easier in many ways than the mmc :(

But let's not talk about such things...just glad your appt is nice and early and got everything crossed you get to see your bonny bouncy baby :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful335

Yes let's be positive and hope November is good news month gr us both in different ways! Thanks Smiler sending you hugs and baby dust x x


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful i saw u stalking on that thread , i do too , ive only posted twice on it but im on another thread with her , so sad, another one of my best friends on here is goin through the same at the mo, its so horrible , feel powerless to help um xx 
i rang work and spoke to a boss but not the boss :)
the message is being passed on adn she said if there is a problem she will ring me, no phone call yet but there could be :) ha ha ive given up worrying now anyway. 
worry is a mugs game :) remind me of that before my scan next week, :)
best o luck tomor hopeful xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
best o luck this cycle smiler xxxxxxxxx
hello to everyone else, ye gone very quiet xxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey ladies just wanted to let you know my scan went well. This is starting to seem more real now! I'm measuring at 10w4d so bubs is growing he/she was really wriggling about so sonographer struggled to measure! It was like cross legged to begin with then got moving all over! We got a nice photograph! On to 12w scan next. I'm not truly sure I'll ever relax! 

Thank you for all your kind msgs and support you HONESTLY do keep me sane and help me get through this! how are you today Smiler, Lilesmom? 

Discoria, Babybemine and withlovemom you are quiet, what you up to? x x


----------



## Smiler82

Hurrah!! I'm so pleased Hopeful :) Was thinking about you this morning. Sadly one of my friends just lost her third baby so have been round there offering tea and sympathy. It is truly horrible. So glad everything is looking good for you Hopeful, nice to have to happy news :)

Lilesmom yeah worrying is a mug's game...that's why I do it all the time, lol :) Did you hear anything yet?

I am going to be calling on you ladies this cycle for all your positive baby vibes...am fine today but had a mini-meltdown last night :( Thinking about my friend made me sad so that was part of it, but also the disappointment of yet another failed cycle and worrying it's never going to happen for us. Today I'm fine but you know how it is, up and down, up and down :wacko: xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful im so happy for u , that is great news xxxxxxxxxxx
woohoo a lovely little wriggler :) ha ha xxxxx

smiler i had a crying session last nt too on the way hone from my healing meditation class, i too think its cos seeing the girls i care about goin throught it again, brings it back for me, it makes the pain fresh again and reminds us how we felt i think its good for us, burying things is not good so it helps us get it out. xxxx i def feel so much more compassion and empathy for people ahvin gone through mmc and htats not a bad thing xxxxxxxxx lots pf love and pos vibes ur way xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

i got a call from my nice boss at work, we get on well, she is very straight and if u deal fairly with her , she deals fairly with u . lots of people dont get on with her cos she has to tell us no on things we wnat like hols and stuff but its hardly her fault and i know its not personal , some peopel dont understand that but anyway......
she reckons there r no such thing as light duties in my job and that she cannot have me back on my docs terms, she said it wont come against me in work if i saty out and that it wont affect my mat leave so..... i donno what to do, wil have to go back to my doc and see, boss said only way i can come back is if she certifies me for full normal duties, um... cant see her doin that and i dont think i wanna go back if that is the case anyway. so i may be out for the duration.
dont know how feel about it , i was excited at the thought of goin back, working is more normal to me, its what im used to. but if its gonna do any harm then i dont wana go abck . um...... so all back to being up in the air again. :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Smiler I'm so sorry about your friend. Third baby oh god I can only imagine. I was so scared this morning I was throwing up left, right and centre & I know it wasn't noting sickness but nerves (get ms before I eat when hungry this was after my breakfast I threw it all up in hospital toilets). 

Melt down all you want. I am do sorry you ate having such a poo time and feel like this I'm sending you as many positive vibes as I can!!!!! Big hugs!!!!! Thinking of you!!!!!

Lilesmom, well that's rubbish about work. I dont know what to say? I guess in some jobs you can't go back on light duties. I know in my job the only way they could do that would be to take me out of class but then it'd cost them for supply, they'd be better me being off then as the school insurance would pay for supply! So I don't think they'd ever let me do less, it'd be all or nothing! Is yours kinda like that or are they being harsh? Thinking of you. At least you can get nesting? How are symptoms? My boobs have been in agony last 2 days!! It's weird as I'd constantly 'felt' the before now but no pain as such, now they feel so heavy-I am/was only a tiny b cup! They don't look that big but ache do much!

Big positive hugs ladies x x c


----------



## lilesMom

yeah mine is government job, they cant replace me so they do want me back but a few yrs ago , a 1/4 of our work force took redundancy and were not replaced my roster was taking off me, meaning i can be put in any dep and i only know the day before where i will be or even if i will be on r off,. :) bit shitty but ive gotten used to it. 
so they need someone totally flexible and they cant guarauntee me the easier areas cos i go where someone is out sick or on hols so the easier areas may not be there on a given day. so.....
she said she wants me back but more r less advised me not to come back cos she said, she cant gaurauntee that she can look after me even though she wants to, she was just being straight with me. she also said she woldnt be able to reconcile herself if i cae back under her say so and something happened to bub, she was being nice. it means being down in money a lot though for few months but it is doable xxx il have to ring my doc and talk to her again and see what she says. 

so sorry u were so sick with nerves, xxxx im gettin nervous bout next week scan already . trying to banish the nerves :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Hopeful :hugs: I know I would be exactly the same, throwing up through nerves :hugs: Just so happy everything is okay with you and the little one :) I was a bit nervous myself logging on this afternoon in case you had bad news!

Yeah I totally agree with you Lilesmom - the losses have made me more sympathetic and understanding so I kind of think of that as some good life lessons that my babies taught me, and it's something I will always be thankful to them for, if you see what I mean. Not that I was a complete cow or anything before! But things like this do change you, and usually for the better. Sorry you had a little meltdown too :hugs: but you are right, best to let it out xxx

It's a shame you can't go back to work but it's great your boss is straightforward and tells you how things are no messing around. I think in the long run it's going to be the best thing because if you can't be guaranteed lighter duties then why risk it. God forbid that anything were to happen to you and if you'd been back at work you wouldn't forgive yourself. It's not easy when money gets tight but you'll find a way to manage. Is there anything you could do kind of on the side just for a little extra cash? Babysitting, dog walking, ironing?!

I downloaded a meditation track on iTunes called Visualizing Pregnancy :) I think this is part of the problem, that I just can't see it and because I can't picture it, it makes me think it won't actually happen. I will try it out tonight, the reviews said it was very relaxing so hopefully will get a good night's sleep too :D Thank you for all your positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## babybemine

I am still in the waiting game. Right now I am in a zone of waiting to O and BD every other day for now. Drinking the whole milk and have been taking the mucinex and prenatal. Hoping that this month will be the month. Made an appt for the RE. It is on Dec 6. Hoping I can call and cancel with them and say...hey sorry to cancel with you but I am pregnant. FX. If not then at least we are moving forward in this process


----------



## lilesMom

smiler thanks hon xxxxx
hope ur meditation track is lovely xxx

babybemine fx u be cancelling :) xx


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah FX you can cancel babybemine. Do you mind me asking how come you're going to see a doc in December, your siggie says you're only on your 3rd cycle TTC. Have you got signs that something is wrong? I guess it depends on where you live but here they won't touch you til you've been trying for 12 months. We've been trying nearly 3 years and only just started clomid!

The meditation track was really great, I'm glad I bought it. It was really relaxing and I had the best night's sleep I've had for ages. Even though DH had to get up at 4:45am for work and I got out of bed to kiss him goodbye, I went straight back to sleep after :) It has also given me things to think about during the day - maybe that will help with my cards too, I keep seeming to get cards that say my messages are confused haha :) I'm going to be really honest here and say that whilst I want to have a family so much I do worry I won't be any good at it and I'll be a crap mum :( Does anyone else worry about stuff like that?


----------



## lilesMom

yup totally smiler , i keep worrying i wil regret it and wanna stuff it back in when times get tough :) think its normal to worry , be worse if we just assumed it was gonna be a breeze and then got an awfull shock :) xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ha yeah that's what I think, it's not like they come with a money back guarantee is it :) I'm glad it's not just me who worries about these things :)


----------



## lilesMom

every1 says it is so hard but so worth it :) we gotta try and focus on the worth it bit :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Totally xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im very bored but im very lazy, :)
im hating food today and yest. (had 2 hungry days before that so im not deprived r anything. :) ). my ms has changed altogether. 
still waiting on my doc to ring back, i rang again and secretary said she is thinking , doh!!! way to just leave me stew :) dont hurry its just my life for the next 5 months she is deciding on. im a bit cranky today soz , im hungry and wanna eat but i know if i do il feel sick. feeling a bit crampy too but i know that can be normal as well. 
just having a wobbly moment


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: :hugs: what are you waiting for your doc to call you about?

Cramping is totally normal, so much stretching etc going on in there lilesmom :) I bet you will start to notice a mini bump soon xxx

What about a plain bit of toast?


----------



## lilesMom

sorry im a moany arse today :) just had some food and its gone down alright so far :)
i get cranky when tired and hungry :) soz. 
my doc is meant o ring me about work. they dont want me back on light duties so i donno what my next step is...... she hasnt said if she will sign me out r what
i donno , just having afed up day today, i had it all planned on how i was goin back to work and looking forward to it and now it looks like i might not be able to go back. 
the weeks ahead r seemin long :) 
dont mind me, im just a monay minnie today, xxx

how r u doin hon? what is ur meditation cd like,is it guided walk or something (walk in ur head i mean :) )?
i like those


----------



## Smiler82

Haha it is fine to be a moany arse :D Glad you were able to manage some food, that is good.

Oh, I see, I thought it was all sorted with work that you weren't going back as they couldn't give you light duties. Surely she will have to sign you off, what other choice is there? It is really disappointing when you imagine something to work out one way but then it works out the opposite :hugs:

The meditation is kind of like getting you to imagine healing light or angels around you and concentrating on what it is you want and 'allowing' yourself to have it. She tells you to think about any worries or obstacles you might be putting in the way, which is what got me thinking a lot today about being a crap mum and finding it too hard etc. I've always thought that but have always pushed it to the back of my mind. It has nice calming music in the background and her voice is quite soothing so I enjoyed listening to it just before bed :) There is a nice bit where she tells you to imagine being pregnant and feeling your bump, and everyone around you all happy for you :)


----------



## lilesMom

i thought so too but i rang her office yest and she is taking time to think it over ????
whats to think about she wanted me on light duties, work wont give me um and told me that it wont come against me if i stay out.. i donno....

that does sound nice smiler , i love things like that,
my hypno birth cd is along same lines, walkin in a wood , then having light flow into ur body, and then u get to talk to ur baby :) its quite nice :) 
ive been goin to classes run by my sis every week too with a different guided med every week , its lovely. it feels stronger in a group, i didn think it would but it does :)


----------



## Smiler82

That is weird! Maybe she doesn't quite understand! So silly, what on earth is there to think about?

Oh are you going to do hypno birthing? I looked into that when I was pregnant before. I watched a video of someone giving birth using the techniques and honestly she made it look like a walk in the park! It was amazing. Then someone I know used it for her second baby and she said it was such an awesome experience.

That's nice you go to a group; I looked to see if there were any round where I live after you said it before but sadly nothing :( Will just have to make do with my iPod :D


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i am babe, try anyway :) 2 of my friends used the cds and swear by um :)
so cant hurt to try :) 
i dont like the thought of the epidural cos of the slight risk of complications and the way they have to give it to u. i wont rule it out though, i could be shouting for it after :)

the med. cds at home r lovely too and give a real benefit :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

That's so cool :) Yeah I heard having an epidural makes it harder to push the baby out since you can't feel anything. I have no idea if I could do it without pain relief but seeing TV programmes where the mum has loads of drugs, the babies come out all dazed and don't cry because they're spaced out. I don't blame the mums at all and I can't criticise since I have no idea what it feels like, but it did make me take a 2nd look at hypno birthing. I hope it works for you :) Another friend tried to stay natural but after 33 hours she was begging for an epi bless her :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

yup not ruling anything out cos have no idea how its gonna go but would prefer not. 
my friends daughter had a baby and got epidural, she was complaining about feeling funny but as she was 15 they didnt really listen to her properly and sent her home, she was back in 3 days later looking like she had a stroke, they had to remove fluid from her spine. she is fine now though but it would ruin ur chance sof bf and everything.
my niece who has 7 week old baby, the lady in the bed beside her had to have some blood taken and injected into her spine cos of something gone worng again. 
it really out me off. but then again ive heard of way more people who have been perfect after and would swear by it :) 
my mom had 12 kids and reckons its not half as hard as people say it is :) 
she is tougher than me though :)


----------



## Smiler82

12!!!! Wowsers! It must get easier the more babies you have, surely! 

Oh that's awful about those people having things go wrong. It can be scary eh :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

yeah she is prob forgettin the hard one, which is usaully the first one ha ha. xxxxx

u started planning for xmas? ive some shopping done... debating finishing it soon, i always do this i start off nice nad early and then think sure im grand now ive some done and then be in a bit of a rush to finish, sur ei might have lots f time anyway if im not workin, :)

r u on same dose of clomid now this month? xxxxxxxx it worked for u cycle and O wise last time didnt it? xxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Haha I am the same...done a few presents thinking, oh how organized am I! But then stopped and actually will most likely end up leaving it til the last minute :D But I just hate the crowds, am doing some of it online but not all so the stuff I'm buying in the shops I want to get it done before it gets too crazy. I got some cute stuff for my niece and nephew and I'm dying to give them their presents! 

Yup I'm on 100mg clomid again. I really hope it carries on working. Got scared by reading stories of ladies who find it works one month but not the next. Really got to try and banish the negativity and worry :wacko: xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

its hard isnt it not to worry but we r team PMA most days :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for u this month hon xx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks sweetie :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i better go, my god daughter is cuttin my hair for in a bit. she is in second yr hairdressing, very handy for me :) xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hey ladies, i'm just dropping in to say that i'm still alive, still in the tww. It's been a really hectic week at work, so haven't done much except sleep and work. 

I want to come and catch up properly soon, i'm always thinking of you ladies xx :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi sweetie, u too xxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

lilesMom said:


> for disco ria
> 1) relationship: your primary relationship is with urself and with god, to heal any relationship u need to nuggle more closely to ur loving creator. as u feel safe and loved within so shall other realtionships heal and bloom. you r entering a more positive phase in your relationships. send light , love and angels to ur current relationship
> 
> 2) perfect timing: now is the perfect moment for u to act on ur inspirations., the doors r open while u walk through with help and support on ur side. dont delay or procrastinate , all of the ingredients are right for ur success. everything is on ur side supporting ur pos outcome . take action now and this situation will work out well.
> 
> 3) ground urself : although its pleasnt to float heavenward , your attention and work r needed on earth., we are helping u balance the spiritual and the material so that u can enjoy a fuflilling earthly life. your energy and attention need to be grounded. if u have been feeling spacey and confused this is why. be down to earth and authentic in ur realtionships.
> hope this makes sense for u hon

LilesMom, thank you so much for doing this for me :) It does make sense, but with regards to lots of different things in my life... I guess that's where no 3 comes in. I need to ground myself and focus more, I've got too many ideas and whatnot going on in my head right now I'm a bit divided. 

Time to focus and take action :D xx Thanks again lovely xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Smiler, I'm sorry that last cycle didn't work out for you, but as you said, it's still November, so your prediction can still come true as far as your cycles go :D Your visualizing pregnancy meditation sounds awesome, it makes me wish I used iTunes! I might have to try and search for it elsewhere. Who is it by? xx

Hopeful, I'm so happy that your scan went well! I'm sure that you're not the only mummy to be that worries throughout this delicate time *hugs* it's only natural :) xx

LilesMom, I'm sorry that you're all up in the air with work. It really sucks when you don't know what's going on, especially if the doc seems like she may be changing her mind. *hugs* keep your chin up my love, things will work out just as they are meant to xx 

Also, hypnobirthing for the win! haha, a good friend of mine used hypnobirthing techniques and had a wonderul unmedicated homebirth experience. I am hoping that when it's my turn I will be as prepared as I possibly can for any outcome but I would really REALLY love to go down the same route :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks disco ria ;) im hoping hypno works for me too, but cant rule anything out :) xxx
ur always so upbeat ,its lovely :) PMA all the way :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey ladies just thought I'd say hi! I've not really had much to say these last few days (not like me) but still thinking of you all. Liliesmom scan this week? X x

Discoria, Babynemine and Smiler are we all waiting for ov? x


----------



## lilesMom

hi hopeful :) we have all been a bit quiet :) not much new with me either, yeah scan thurs, had a really wobbly day yest. in one way i wish this baby was born already :)
after thurs hopping i can enjoy being preg :) xxxxxxxxxxxx
been feeling quite sicky too, its changed though. now food just seems disgusting all the time and have to amke myself eat. i could be hungry and eveyrthing i think will i eat im like no, yuck ..... hoping it passes soon xxxxx not the healthiest eater at the mo cos of it. xxxxxxxxxx 
hope every1 is good xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

I hope you're feeling better today lilesmom :) 

I had written this long post on sat morning, following my last, about what is going on with me, but my internet died, do I never got to post it. Shortly afterward I had a little meltdown, but was comforted muchly by my lovely husband. This led to us dtd which brought on spotting that is now AF. At first I was really bummed out, but i'm now on my second day of real bleeding and i'm happy as I feel like my body is doing what it's supposed to and that this period is morelike those I used to have during 2011. So i'm hopeful :)

I also just bought some clear blue digi OV tests, so I'll be waiting eagerly for them to arrive :)

So, i'm now in the tww for OV. We really live our lives in 2 week increments when TTC huh ;) 

Have a wonderful Monday ladies xx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

been away for a few days, had a nice weekend with my family :) Hope you all had good weekends too :)

Discoria sorry AF got you, but good that you're feeling positive that at least your body is doing the right thing! The track I've been listening to is called Visualizing Pregnancy by Kathy Freston. You might be able to find it on Amazon or something. I really like listening to it before I go to sleep, it's really relaxing :)

Lilesmom how you doing :hugs: sorry to hear you had a wobbly day. Hope you're feeling better? Not long til your scan... I've got everything crossed for you. Your symptoms sound like they're causing you a bit of jip so whilst that's not fun it is a good sign xxxx Lots of love to you. Any news about work?

Hopeful - how about you? Feeling rubbish?!

Yeah I am on CD7 now so waiting for O. Really hope it happens the same time as last cycle...terrified of being one of the unlucky ladies who find not all their clomid cycles work :( But will start OPKs on CD10 I think just in case I'm really lucky and I ov earlier than last time :) I'm not being scanned this month so want to be sure I don't miss anyhting. But we're just going to have sex every other day and be done with it :)

I had a lovely time this weekend spending some quality time with my niece and nephew. I just love them so much :) Hopefully they will have a cousin soon!


----------



## lilesMom

disco ria sorry u r out this month sweetie, but hurray for opks xxxxx
yup baby making is mostly about waiting , :) sucky xxxxxxx but worth it.
fx for u for next cycle. opks r a great idea cos a lot of the time people think they know hwen they Ov but it can often be different to when they think .... best o luck with them hon xxxx

smiler thanks hon, yeah yucky symptoms but good to have um in a way, its wearing me down a little now but be worth it in the end :) be worth it thurs if good news :)
i got a break yest eve and had roast chicken dinner, its never been so delicious , ha ha :)
no news on work, doc iddnt get back to me for 3 days so i made a appointment to go there today, gettin sick of my doc, my mom has the same doc . my mom is on a lot of tablets for various thing but she went back last week to get her prescriptions and the doc messed um up totally. she gave her the wrong blood pressure tablets and half her odse of another tablet and completly forgot one thing...... she isnt the most attentive of docs.
smiler glad u had a great weekend with family hon, xxxx i love spending time with my fave smallies too :) they will have a cousin in no time honey xxxxxxxxxx fx for u this cycle too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom your doctor sounds like a right plonker!! How did you get on at your appointment?

How are you feeling today? Good you got to eat a lovely roast, yum yum :)

AFM I'm getting excited and nervous....really hope I o early again this cycle. I really feel like the meditation is helping too. I still have down days, worry about clomid not working etc etc but it's helping me to stay positive. But keep sending me your PMA ladies!!!

xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi everyone! Really sorry Discoria af poo it can be so depressing!!! Smiler you're sounding more positive-of course you'll have wobbly depressed days. I'm pregnant and I have them-I get so scared something will happen and we'll lose Henry Lily-oh that's what we call him/her!! It's a flower that flowers in June (when I'm due) and is a type of lily my faves, and I'd used to relieve nausea during preg so that's our name!!! No one else knows that ha ha!! Anyway I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Lilesmom your doc sounds rubbish! Clearly she thinks you have nothing to do but sit around waiting for her!! Hope it was more helpful when you saw her today??

I'm okay plodding on various symptoms coming and going. I thought ms had gone but back this morning! Tiredness gets better and worse some days, cramps some days, headaches-oh lots!!!!! But I'm fine worry is the overriding thing that stays with me my 12 week scan is Monday and I can't wait for it to come! I just hope it's all okay!!!!!! Lilesmom I'm thinking of you for Thursday I really am I pray for you too!!!!!! x o x o


----------



## babybemine

Give thanks for all the _blessings _which have not yet been received but that are already on their way!

:dust:​


----------



## lilesMom

smiler , my doc just said its my choice if i go back r not, she said ask um in the hosp on thurs what they think, least im not under pressure anyway :) xx if its safe il go back, could do with dosh and distraction :) xxx
meditation is great. :) i just had my final one of my 5 week meditation classes tonight and it was unreal :) its healing and meditation. i felt like i had been steam rollered after but in a good way :) she said to envisage what u wished for, so i saw me with Lo in my arms breast feeding while OH sat beside us :) was lovely . then she said to wish for one thing and then imagine it has already happened , i wished to not worry and i dont anymore. i feel like someone has just removed it all from my head and heart :)
it was soooooo good, i hope it stays with me :) i can always meditate myself and do it again anyway. it was so lovely :) i cant describe it properly :) xxxxxxxxx
sendin u lots of PMA :) xxxxxxxxxx ucan have some of my zen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hopeful thanks sweetie, im praying for u too xxx im sure we wil both be fine ( i hope ) :) hee hee xxxxxxxx thank god we have our scans soon :) xxxxxxxxxx
i call my baby the giraffe :) ha ha. an early conversation me and oh had started it off.
i was being a nervous nelly before my first scan and i said 'what if the doc tomoro says its......' i was gonna finish it with that the baby is gone but i felt like i was worrying OH and jinxing my baby so it got finished with 'a giraffe' , so i ended up saying 'what if doc says its a giraffe', im pretty sure OH knew what i had been about to say :) 
i also call it bub sometimes :) bit more normal :) 

babybemine , dead right hon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom that sounds so fantastic :) I'm so happy for you that the meditation has helped you so much it really does sound awesome. That's brilliant it's helped you to stop worrying :hugs:

That is so sweet about how you came to call your LO 'giraffe' I love that :) I can't believe you ladies are 12 weeks already! Am sending you both PMA right back and lots of love and everything crossed for more good news :)

Babybemine you are right :) That's what the woman says at the end of my meditation track, to say thank you for the things that haven't appeared yet but are on the way. She says it's about putting the vibes out there and to keep yourself open to it happening :) A lady on another thread I chat on just got her bfp and she said she did visualisation and meditation too, so that was really great to hear :)

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

woohoo more bfps coming up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

I hope so!! I know you're only meant to look at 3 cards, but the last 2 times I did my angel cards, the Child card was the 4th card...I guess I have to work on the things that came up in my cards and FX the child will shortly follow :)


----------



## lilesMom

i pick as many cards as i want hon, it doesnt mean its comin later, it means its coming soon xxxxxxxxxxx sometimes i only do one but often i could pull 6 or 7 cards, i just go with how many i feel is right xxxxxxxxxxx
very good sign xxxxxxxxxxxxx
i got it loads for a while before bfp xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

that and wedding which u got last time xxxx
and the 'perfect timing' card i got that a lot and i thought it meant i had to wait but it didnt , it meant now was perfect time xxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

REALLY?! Haha omg I am so excited now :) I didn't know you could pick more... It was weird because I just had the feeling that I should look at the 4th card even though I thought I wasn't supposed to :)

What time is your scan on Thursday Lilesmom? xx


----------



## lilesMom

12.40 hon but its booking app so it can take 3 hrs !!! and i live an hr away and have a funeral to go to after so dont assume its bad news if no news til tomor nt xxxxxxx
thanks hon xxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Does anyone do anything in hopes that they are pregnant?
Like buying babyclothes, or talking as if they are pregnant.
Positive thoughts turning into reality....what you put out in the world is what you get?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh lilesmom sorry to hear about the funeral :hugs: Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Babybemine I won't buy stuff as it feels a bit unlucky for me, but I know some ppl do so if it would make you happy then there's no harm :) I just get funny about it as we were given some bits when I was preg but then we lost the babies :(

I think talking positively is def a good thing to do, recently we've been talking more positively and I really think it's helping :) plus the medidation helps me to picture it and I find it comforting :)


----------



## babybemine

Smiler82 said:


> Oh lilesmom sorry to hear about the funeral :hugs: Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx
> 
> Babybemine I won't buy stuff as it feels a bit unlucky for me, but I know some ppl do so if it would make you happy then there's no harm :) I just get funny about it as we were given some bits when I was preg but then we lost the babies :(
> 
> I think talking positively is def a good thing to do, recently we've been talking more positively and I really think it's helping :) plus the medidation helps me to picture it and I find it comforting :)

What do you do with the meditation? I am open to trying anything.


----------



## Smiler82

I bought a CD and also downloaded a track from iTunes. The CD was just from a little shop near me, but the iTunes track is Visualizing Pregnancy by Kathy Freston. I put both of them on my iPod and I just find some quiet time (usually when I go to bed) and sit there and listen. Sometimes I fall asleep during them though! So I need to start doing them in the day I think.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i just came on to tell ye all is well thank god, had my scan today and bub has grown like mad and things r fine. they put my dates exact same as mine to the day :) 
il catch up tomor , im just too wrecked to now xxxxxxxxx
love to all xxxxxx 

smiler if u fall asleep its ok, ur subconcious stil takes it in apparently :) xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Yay that's brilliant news so pleased for you, you must be so relieved xxx

Ah cool I wondered if it might sink in thanks :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

hope ye r all good chicks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Feeling cheery today :) It's the weeekkkeeenndd!

How are you lilesmom? You must be walking on air after your good news at the scan. Do you think you'll find out the gender later on or keep it as a surprise? What is your due date again??


----------



## lilesMom

yeah im very happy hon, i can relax now a lot :)
im so sleepy , i had a massage this morn and im just really sleepy, it was lovely. :)
i didnt realise just how wound up i was for the last few weeks :)
il def find out gender :) 
june 2nd is my due date , woo hoo :) 
any plans for ur weekend?


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh lovely, I love a good massage :) Sounds like it's just what you need xx

Did you make a decision re work after your scan? Ooh how exciting you'll find out :) Are you bothered either way? I always thought I wanted a girl first but since our losses I really don't care, just a healthy baby will be fine :)

Yay, June is the best month for birthdays (that's when mine is haha). Nice to have exactly 6 months between birthday and Christmas :D

Got a fairly chilled weekend coming up - bit of Xmas shopping, film night with DH tomorrow, then sadly a bit of cleaning! Our house has gotten a bit grubby :blush: You? xx


----------



## Hopeful335

Lilesmom I am so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd June exciting! Babybemine I didn't buy baby stuff but began buying maternity stuff-not sure if it was right or not but tried to visualise myself pregnant! 

Smiler you have a nice weekend ahead similar to move actually! Withlovemom any news? 

I'm okay thinking I may have preg rhinusitus? Constant cold/snotty nose/bunged up sinus not gone away on over 2 weeks-looked up and it's quite normal apparently. If scan all okay Mon gonna ask after it! Getting excited but v nervous! 

Sending you all big hugs x o x o x


----------



## lilesMom

hey girls :)

smiler im goin back to work mon week, but doc gave me a new letter saying i will be back to work for 3 days a week for a few weeks and then 4 days a week for a few weeks and then review the situation. i have yet to hear back from work cos i only posted it today :) if that doesnt do um , then i wont be goin back , but it should be fine id say :) i dont mind now anyway , i want to go back but if they dont want me on those terms then maybe im not meant to go back :) 
i was the same hon i always wanted a girl but now i dont mind at all, im just so glad its alright :) 
june is a lovely month for a bday :) i have a bro whose bday is 1st and sis who is 2nd and 2 sis who r 7 and 9 o june, so odds are high enough bub be sharing bday :) but then again lots of days in between too :) also a niece on 23 but they wont let me go that long over surely :) 
sounds like a nice weekend chick :) apart from the cleaning :) but if ur in the mood that can be satisfying too, just think how lovely ur home will be when its done :) 
i have a friends bday party tonight and an angel course on sunday , yey :)
lovely weekend :) 

hopeful big hugs , it will go great but i know how nervy it is waiting to hear that for sure, xxxxxxxxxx people were saying to me, oh u will be fine sure u had a scan 4 weeks ago and things were fine and it was fine but we always have our niggly doubts :) xxx
thank god mon is nearly here for u and i cant wait to hear ur good news then xxxxxx
in the meantime take care of urself and gets lots of cuddles :) xxxxxxxxxxx

babybemine i havent bought baby stuff yet or mat stuff, i have just bought bigger clothes and loose clothes so far anyway. :) and i do often visualise myself with a lovely big bump ;) xx
i may buy some baby clothes soon, just ones for hosp or i might wait till 20 week check up, im not sure yet, i supose if i wait till jan sales i be better off :) 

have to tell ye girls im so proud of me :)
ive been eatin way less (but still enough :) ) and walking every day. 
i got my most recent liver test back in hosp on thurs too. 
i had 4 different levels of liver tests elevated before , 2 are now within normal range, one is only 7 above and it had been 200 above :) and other one is still high ish but has come down by 150 , which is major :) hurray. :) happy laura :) super healthy liver here i come ;) ha ha

hi to all, 
:dust: to all and 
:hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and hopefull preg rhin is very common, sterimar spray is great for it, its a sea salt spary that u can even give to tiny babies so is totally safe, it flushes out and dries out ur nasal passages :) 
and try and limit dairy, only eat what u need to eat for calcium :) (5 small portions a day) cos dairy ups mucus production, xx
a steamy room is good too, when u have a shower let it run really hot before u get in to steam up the bathroom and breathe it in really deep. 
oh and eucalyptus essential oil to put on a tissue under ur pilow at nt, but check on this during preg, i dont do this anymore cos i think i was a little allergic to it but im allergic to lots of things :) 
is its veyr bad sleep with more pillows, to keep ur head up a little, it allows mucus to drain during the nt :) lovely thought but does work :) x 
u may know all this already but just in case :)
ive had sinus problem for yrs so have plenty practise of it :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Lilesmom I'm glad you may be going back to work-yey!! You sound like you have been good eating well and walking. You must feel such relief now-it's weird how 12 weeks is this marker point. Can't wait till mon but nervous too. 

I've never ever had sinus problems so any tips are welcome!!!! Its worse at night/first thing in morn-it's like a permenant cold that won't go!!!!!! I will try/ask about some of things you said. 

I need to face Christmas shopping today-rubbish. I've still little energy. So shopping seems like such a waste of energy. Also not quite in mood yet!

Anyway ladies have a lovely weekend I'll catch up with y'all soon x x x


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful leave shopping till after ur scan, u will feel more in the mood then xxxxxxx
although i have slept loads since i had my scan :) i can properly relax now xxx
but when im not sleeping i ahve more energy :)
my sis said its at 14 weeks she always picks back up energy wise so we r nearly there xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ps couldu go shopping on a week day when itwill be less busy , might be better for u xxxx


----------



## babybemine

Hopeful335 said:


> Lilesmom I'm glad you may be going back to work-yey!! You sound like you have been good eating well and walking. You must feel such relief now-it's weird how 12 weeks is this marker point. Can't wait till mon but nervous too.
> 
> I've never ever had sinus problems so any tips are welcome!!!! Its worse at night/first thing in morn-it's like a permanent cold that won't go!!!!!! I will try/ask about some of things you said.
> 
> I need to face Christmas shopping today-rubbish. I've still little energy. So shopping seems like such a waste of energy. Also not quite in mood yet!
> 
> Anyway ladies have a lovely weekend I'll catch up with y'all soon x x x

Drink extra water. loosen the mucus. Also guafenisen


----------



## Smiler82

Oh hurrah Lilesmom! That is fab news about work, but even better news about your liver results, that's totally fantastic!! :happydance:

Wow that's a lot of June birthdays! I bet there is a doubling up hehe :) 

Hopeful sorry you're suffering with rhinitis :hugs: I don't have any miracle cures I'm afraid. It might be worth talking to a pharmacist to see if there's anything suitable for pregnant women. Lilesmom's idea of doing a steam thing is a good plan. What time is your scan on Monday? FX xxxxxx

How about shopping online? I've been doing some of mine on the Internet. I signed up for a free trial of Amazon Prime delivery so got a few things in advance and got them delivered for free :) Some things I have to get in town, agree going during the week is quieter. I went into town today and parking was just ridiculous! Not doing that again now!

Lilesmom have a great time at the party tonight! Is your course on Sunday about angel cards?

AFM I'm starting to feel a few twinges etc so I hope that's a good sign O is on the way :) Still got -OPKs but only CD12 so that's ok. They are getting a tiny bit darker so FX!

I realllllyyyy want to put up xmas decorations now but the rule is 1st Dec :(


----------



## lilesMom

i know babe im tempted by xmas decoratios too but im the same, waiting till at least dec 1 :) 
the course is about the healing angels :) ive already done an angel course but this one should be a little different and it will still be lovely :) :) 
im so lazy, i dont wanna get ready for the party, myhouse is so cozy and its only 2 degrees outside :) dont wanna leave it :) 
i went on thurs to some shops and even then was busy, i cant imagine what sat is like now :) 
hurray for approaching O :) bd today , for me magic day is day 12 ;) . first time i only bd twice on day 12, and this time i started bd on day 12 , i knwo everyone is different but just in case :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Tee hee I am _hours_ ahead of you, was the first thing we did this morning ;)

Aww I know what you mean, I always feel like that about leaving the house when it's so cold outside! But you should def go, once you're there you'll get chatting and laughing and stuff and you'll have a good time :) I nearly skipped meeting some friends for coffee today as it was just so miserable out and I've not been too well this week, but I went and was really lovely catching up with people it cheered me up :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

glad u Bd and glad u had a nice day :)
yeah i will go , im just lazy, been painting my nails to put off the real gettin ready :) ha ha i will have good fun once i get there, its the gettin ready and the hour drive ive a problem with ha ha :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh! An hour's drive! Now I see the problem :D Well I hope it's worth the trip! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

it was worth it ;) had good fun.:)
glad i went :)
had my angel day today, it was magic, loved it :) :) 
happy and sleepy now :)
love and :dust: to all. xxxx
best o luck tomor hopeful xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Thank you! It's 10:30 Smiler-getting nervous now! Feeling positive but scared! x


----------



## Smiler82

Good luck hun, sending lots of positive vibes your way. Will be thinking of you :hugs: 

Glad you had a lovely weekend lilesmom :) 

Xx


----------



## Smiler82

Any news, Hopeful? :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hope ur ok hopeful xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

if ur appp is anything like mine we were yonks in the hosp and then went for food and visiting to show pics :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi ladies, all good, sorry it's taken so long. App was 10:30 not done until 11:45, dashed home, lunch then back to work. Then we've been at my mums for dinner.

All good I'm measuring 12w4d and h have a due date -yey 7th June. It would not stop wriggling again-sonographer struggled for ages to take measurements! All starting to seem real now and getting exciting. Thank you do much!!!

Oh I think I may have thrush! Never ever had it but itchy/uncomfortable down there-gonna go see doc tom. All be worth it in the end though! 

What day are you on now Smiler?babybemine? Ov approaching? x x


----------



## babybemine

Hopeful335 said:


> Hi ladies, all good, sorry it's taken so long. App was 10:30 not done until 11:45, dashed home, lunch then back to work. Then we've been at my mums for dinner.
> 
> All good I'm measuring 12w4d and h have a due date -yey 7th June. It would not stop wriggling again-sonographer struggled for ages to take measurements! All starting to seem real now and getting exciting. Thank you do much!!!
> 
> Oh I think I may have thrush! Never ever had it but itchy/uncomfortable down there-gonna go see doc tom. All be worth it in the end though!
> 
> What day are you on now Smiler?babybemine? Ov approaching? x x

about 9dpo with lots of gas. Long loud flatulance, and very bloated.


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful that's amazing so pleased! Was getting worried!! So exciting to have a due date but not the thrush!!

AFM, cd 14 no sign of O....:(


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful thats great honey :) woo hoo. hurray for good news xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

babybemine, gas was my first sign , that and crampy feeling. :) but last time i never had the crampy feeling, some people say u get the crampy feeling more if u have had d and c like me. i still burb like a big man if i eat certain things. 
i stopped eating onions for that reason :) i eat them yest cos i love um :) and yes it still causes giant burbs :) ha ha 

smiler, dont lose hope its stil early enough, fx for tomor xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Such great news from the expecting ladies! :D 

Babybemine, flateluence is also a good sign. Do you normally get lots of gas pre af or no?

Smiler, I have everything crossed for you this cycle! Just because there is no OV yet, doesn't mean it wont happen *hugs*

I went to Turin for the weekend with friends. My in-laws have a little apartment there, so we did lots of walking around the city, some shopping and lots of chocolate eating (they make AMAZING chocolate in that city). That was great fun, but now I'm in bed, sick :( 

I've got the whole week off work and I had to leave work after only 3 hours yesterday due to insane dizziness. I nearly fell over a couple of times yesterday and again today in the doctors surgery :( 

Doc doesn't really know what is wrong, thinks it could be sinus related, so I've got a short course of antibiotics to take, but she said not to ttc while taking them. I want to do a little reading as to why... I should be OVing sometime after this weekend and hate the idea of this cycle just going out the window :( But if I'm sick, I should take care of myself first right? If my symptoms don't go by Friday I have to make an appt with the ear nose and throat doctor. 

My gp is also a reproductive specialist, so I asked her about the 'rules' here in Italy. Turns out they are the same as in the Uk and after 12 months ttc with no pg, we should go in for tests. She actually said that if there is no pg by jan/feb I should go back... I feel really ambivalent about the whole thing. There have definitely been months when we haven't bd at the right times and if we go in 2-3 months early then I feel like we're not even giving ourselves a fighting chance of conceiving alone BUT I also feel that if there is something wrong with either or both of us, it's better to find out earlier rather than spend another 6 months trying with no luck right?

Ugh. I am having a really shitty day and just want to curl up and cry. My digital opks still haven't arrived, I feel like I'm letting my colleagues down by not being at work (we have a new teacher starting and one teacher moving to another class, so there's enough change going on already, without my absence) and what with all the ttc nonsense I just feel overwhelmed right now. 

I guess I just need a hug, but my OH is in Wales for a job interview. He won't be home until late tonight and I'm housebound thanks to my sick leave... it's not like I have any friends that live nearby anyway. Listen to me being a negative nelly. 

It's time for me to find the positive again... I'm going to find out more about this no ttc on antibiotics malarkey and then have a(nother) rest. 

Oh babybemine, we have some baby things stored away. A lot of people think it's super bad luck, but I don't believe that the universe works that way. You can chose to draw positive or negative things into your life through your attitude and the way that you view your experiences and opportunities. But for me, personally, I believe that my little baby stash is more about my limited willpower when it comes to adorable items and my love of spending money, than any conscious decision to bring a baby into my life. Unless you have a fear that by buying baby or materinity goods will 'tempt fate' into making something negative happen for you, then I don't believe it is bad. If you consciously made it into part of a ritual or part of your positive visualisation process, even better :) 

Good Luck Lovely Ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

discoria sorry u r sick chick, xxxxxxx big hugs, hope u feel better soon , xxxxxxxx
i knwo what u mean about testing, xxxxxxx if it was me as much as i woldnt wnat to do it, i prob wouldnt be able to wait :) but im quite impatient sometimes xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

DiscoRia said:


> Such great news from the expecting ladies! :D
> 
> Babybemine, flateluence is also a good sign. Do you normally get lots of gas pre af or no?
> 
> Smiler, I have everything crossed for you this cycle! Just because there is no OV yet, doesn't mean it wont happen *hugs*
> 
> I went to Turin for the weekend with friends. My in-laws have a little apartment there, so we did lots of walking around the city, some shopping and lots of chocolate eating (they make AMAZING chocolate in that city). That was great fun, but now I'm in bed, sick :(
> 
> I've got the whole week off work and I had to leave work after only 3 hours yesterday due to insane dizziness. I nearly fell over a couple of times yesterday and again today in the doctors surgery :(
> 
> Doc doesn't really know what is wrong, thinks it could be sinus related, so I've got a short course of antibiotics to take, but she said not to ttc while taking them. I want to do a little reading as to why... I should be OVing sometime after this weekend and hate the idea of this cycle just going out the window :( But if I'm sick, I should take care of myself first right? If my symptoms don't go by Friday I have to make an appt with the ear nose and throat doctor.
> 
> My gp is also a reproductive specialist, so I asked her about the 'rules' here in Italy. Turns out they are the same as in the Uk and after 12 months ttc with no pg, we should go in for tests. She actually said that if there is no pg by jan/feb I should go back... I feel really ambivalent about the whole thing. There have definitely been months when we haven't bd at the right times and if we go in 2-3 months early then I feel like we're not even giving ourselves a fighting chance of conceiving alone BUT I also feel that if there is something wrong with either or both of us, it's better to find out earlier rather than spend another 6 months trying with no luck right?
> 
> Ugh. I am having a really shitty day and just want to curl up and cry. My digital opks still haven't arrived, I feel like I'm letting my colleagues down by not being at work (we have a new teacher starting and one teacher moving to another class, so there's enough change going on already, without my absence) and what with all the ttc nonsense I just feel overwhelmed right now.
> 
> I guess I just need a hug, but my OH is in Wales for a job interview. He won't be home until late tonight and I'm housebound thanks to my sick leave... it's not like I have any friends that live nearby anyway. Listen to me being a negative nelly.
> 
> It's time for me to find the positive again... I'm going to find out more about this no ttc on antibiotics malarkey and then have a(nother) rest.
> 
> Oh babybemine, we have some baby things stored away. A lot of people think it's super bad luck, but I don't believe that the universe works that way. You can chose to draw positive or negative things into your life through your attitude and the way that you view your experiences and opportunities. But for me, personally, I believe that my little baby stash is more about my limited willpower when it comes to adorable items and my love of spending money, than any conscious decision to bring a baby into my life. Unless you have a fear that by buying baby or materinity goods will 'tempt fate' into making something negative happen for you, then I don't believe it is bad. If you consciously made it into part of a ritual or part of your positive visualisation process, even better :)
> 
> Good Luck Lovely Ladies xx

Congrats on your wedding. 
Have tried visualizing baby burrowing in. Keep seeing a little tail sticking out wiggling.:spermy::haha:
I have not bought anything for the baby to be yet. I think DH would facepalm :dohh: himself

:hugs: to you.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Discoria :hugs: Sorry you are ill! I know it's a real kick in the teeth when you find you have to skip a cycle but in my opinion if it is sinus related then you should really get it sorted out sooner rather than later. I haven't suffered with it myself but I know someone who ended up having to have an operation due to sinus issues that weren't treated properly and it was very painful for her - I'm not trying to scare you!! I just think if it's a choice between getting yourself healthy and skipping one cycle or leaving it, carrying on TTC and ending up more sick further down the line then it's just not worth it.

In saying that, I really think you should ask again about the antibiotics. With my first pregnancy I got a UTI and the midwife gave me a short course of antibiotics. Also, I had some trouble with a small patch of acne rosacea and I was given an antibiotic gel. I told the doc we were ttc and she said I would be fine to start off with, but I shouldn't use the gel for more than 3 months. I'm sure there are different types of antibiotics out there and I'm certainly no expert! But it's def worth asking - maybe can you pop to the pharmacist and ask them quickly?

How many months have you guys been trying? I think you just have to do what feels right for you. If you don't want to go bang on 12 months then don't, it's no problem. Yeah ok you could get pregnant quicker the sooner you go but I think it's as much about how you feel mentally. Like for me, I could've started on clomid well over a year ago, but I just wasn't ready for it in my mind and if I'd have started it under pressure from the doc then I would've been miserable. But now I want to be on it and I feel better :) Maybe see how you feel after Christmas? There's also no harm in booking an appointment for a chat and going over your options with you doctor.

Sorry you are alone when you feel bad!! My DH is often away for a night or two for work and it can be lonely :hugs: Have you got any chocolate left?! If your OH gets this job will you be moving to Wales?

Big hugs hun xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

*Liles Mom*, I'm usually impatient too, but I guess I feel like I need to prove to myself that we can do this alone..? Silly really, how we start our family shouldn't be that important, but right now I guess it is :shrug: 

How is baby giraffe doing? ;)

*BabyBeMine*, your visualisation sounds awesome! Thanks for the congrats :) At first dh did facepalm, but I found his weakness - newborn sleepsuits, AHAHAHAHA :haha: 

When is AF due?

*Smiler*, don't worry, I am faithully taking the meds. I had sinusitis last year and it was excrutiating, which makes me think that this dizziness isn't sinus related. But I'm feeling a little better today which is good. 

I found out that this type of antibiotic can cause bone and/or cartilliage damage to all children... born or unborn. Scary. My last dose is tomorrow (if symptoms go bye bye). Part of me thinks that there are no risks because I OV after the doses are finished and part of me likes the idea of a no pressure, not trying month. Guess we'll go back to sex for recreational purposes :haha:

This is our 7th Month of trying. Your words are so insightful Smiler, thank you :hugs: you're right, it is about how I/We feel. I guess we just need to re-evaluate the situation ourselves and see where we're at. But I agree that talking to the doc won't do any harm. 

Yeah, I ate a little chocolate and stayed up till he got home. If he gets this job, yes, we will move to Wales. He's not confident about the interview and I get the feeling he is a little unsure about the job too, but it is good that he has now made himself visible and let the right people know that he wants to move around (it's for another division of the same company) :) Either way *I* wouldn't move until the school year is out. Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens :shrug:

Any signs of OV yet? Still have everything crossed for you, even my eyes! xx

I'm busy planning healthy meals for the following week and trying to find xmas presents for my family. If I'm not too dizzy I'll attempt some fertility flow yoga later. 

I also got hold of the visualizing pregnancy meditation. I really REALLY enjoyed it and it brought up some previously buried feelings and beliefs that I now have a chance to work through. I find that she talks a little fast though, I'd like more time to process what she is saying and take it all in. But I still enjoyed it and will definitely give it another go this afternoon. 

I am starting to feel a little off kilter again, so time for a wee nap me thinks. 

Happy Hump Day Ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

disco ria u r so right, do it all at ur own pace. xxx dont let anyone persuade u if u dont feel ready xxx u stil have 5 months left in the yr anyway and i think the yr is just a guideline anyway for people xxxx fx for u honey xxxx
does u rdoc know u r finished antibs before u Ov, def follow docs orders even if it means skipping a month, better to wait another month to have healthy LO and no guilt xxx really hope u feel better soon sweetie, i have sinus trouble a lot and its yucky xxxx
dizziness is not fun xxxxxxxxx people dont take it very seriously but when u have it , its yuck xxx big hugs xxxxxxx

hoep all the girlies here r good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
fx and :dust: for all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

disco ria maybe its ear and sinus thing, i often have both together and the ear is more likely to cause dizziness, either way ur antibs r strong and will sort it out for u xxxxx


----------



## babybemine

DiscoRia said:


> *BabyBeMine*, your visualisation sounds awesome! Thanks for the congrats :) At first dh did facepalm, but I found his weakness - newborn sleepsuits, AHAHAHAHA :haha:
> 
> When is AF due?
> 
> \Happy Hump Day Ladies xx

AF due in two days. Patiently...anxiously waiting to test. I have a FRER just sitting in the box waiting for me to pee on it.
My morning will occur in about eight hours and I will see how I feel then whether I test or not.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx come on BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Discoria it's nice to hear you sounding a little more positive today :) I hope the antibiotics kick the bug up the backside and it goes away :) I would be inclined to agree with you that OVing after the tablets have finished you will most likely be ok. Just think of all the people out there who don't realise they're pregnant and carry on drinking, smoking, eating badly, taking various medications etc etc...then their babies turn out to be just fine! Again, I don't know about all the antibiotics out there, but apparently in the book _Taking Charge of your Fertility_, the author actually says antibiotics can help with EWCM! So it could actually work out perfectly timing-wise x

Wow Wales would be a real change from Italy! FX for him though either way, hope he makes the right decision for his job, career etc. Nice to be with the same company though, and they can see he has ambitions :)

Oh yay glad you found a copy of the meditation track :) Yeah I think the first few times you listen to it there isn't always enough space between the things she's saying, but now I know the track quite well, I often find myself thinking about it when I'm just having some general quiet time. I spend more time imagining myself pregnant, as she says, and I find it a little easier to keep the positive thoughts at the forefront of my mind rather than the negative ones.


Lilesmom, how is everything with you? Yes, as discoria says how is little giraffe?? :D You starting back at work soon?

Babybemine - good luck if you decide to test tomorrow!!

AFM - got my +OPK today :happydance: I thought I'd ruined it all by taking my very last OPK with quite diluted pee, and 2 hours earlier than I normally take it (I was _busting_ haha) and it's very clearly positive! I've been ill this week though, and now it seems DH has come down with it :( But he says he won't be stopped haha :)


----------



## lilesMom

ooohhh smiler hurray that is sooo fab xxxxxxxxxx keeping my fx for u honey xxxxxxx
woohoo happy bd xxxxxx
fill ur oh with honey and lemon , he will be good to go :) ha ha
me and giraffe r good thanks :) 
im feelng better than i have done in a long long time ;) 
ive stopped worryin about bub, 12.5 week scan worked that miracle :) 
i believe it wil happen for me now, :) hopefull all will go well. 
ive done lost of healing sessions (iet and reiki) and have had my angel course and i feel so much more normal mentally and physically :)
relaxation really is the best thing to help us xxxx however is good for u to relax is what u should be doin. :)
ur cd sounds lovely, u remind me i must get back to my hypno borth cds and up the ante on um :) ive neglected it a little lately :) 
im still unsure about work :) but i dont care either way anymore cos im just glad things r goin well :)
my boss wasnt there when i rang last week, they said she would be back tues, i rang tues, they said she took an extra day to ring wed (today) i rang today , they said she isnt in and wil be back tomor. does she ever work :) ha ha so hoping il know tomor :) ha ha. whatever is supposed to happen will happen, if she says yeah and i go back then good, more dosh :) and time goes faster :)
if she says no can do , then i stay out and thats fine too :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
i hope my new found PMa stays with me all the time, :) xxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw Lilesmom it's awesome to hear you so chilled and happy :hugs: It just shows how important our state of mind is to our general well being. What is iet?

Argh that's annoying about your boss! But you sound too chilled to get really annoyed haha :) FX you find out once and for all tomorrow!

DH seems to be perking up a little; we have cough drops, syrup and Lemsip all at the ready :D He'll be fine, there's not much that can stand between him and some :sex: hahaha xx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler tell Dh im proud of him taking one (or 3 or 4 :) ), for the team while he has man flu (joke ) xxxxx :) ha ha
hope he feels better soon and hope ye catch they eggy this round xxxxxxxx yey :) 
Iet is a type of energy healing, it helps u release stuff ur holdin onto, it feels a bit weird but good :) think i had a heavy session yest cos i was wiped out after it but felt lighter :) xxxxx it is lovely :) its along the same lines as reiki, it just works a little differently :) xx
just to share with ye , i can now eat food without feeling really sick, its a great feeling :) ha ha xx


----------



## Smiler82

Hahaha lol I will tell him :D I am feeling so excited right now but also really nervous! I just want it to be our turn already haha :)

Ooh IET sounds interesting. Great that you feel lighter after doing it, even if it was tiring. Aw that's so great you can eat without feeling sick :) Savour those flavours! xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Babybemine, Good Luck for your testing, whether you choose the coming morning or not *hugs*

LilesMom, iet sounds really interesting! I'm really glad you're feeling so positive :D Also good news about less sickness. I am sure that feeling ill when pg has the silver lining of knowing it's all for the best of reasons, but it must be nice to just savour the flavours as Smiler said :) Enjoy!

Yay for +ve opk Smiler! All those little spermies will be ready and waiting for your eggy :D 

My digi opks arrived, so now all I wanna do is pee on a stick, even though I did an ic this morning and it's very clearly negative... this is all shiny and NEW, hehe.

Has anyone heard of lunaception? Thinking back to my random OV last cycle, i wonder if this had an influence, because in the mountain house we sleep on the top floor where there are no curtains and there is a huge window right by the bed where star and moonlight just floods in (if it's not cloudy of course)... I'm totaly curious and want to do a little experiment this month now ;)


----------



## lilesMom

smiler fx :) 
disco ria hurray for shiny opk :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Ladies!

Yes, I've heard of lunaception Discoria. I made a half-hearted attempt to do it but I'm not organized enough! You have to sleep in absolute darkness til something like CD12, then for three nights you allow a little bit of light in, then go back to total darkness. Unfortunately for us there is a massive streetlamp right outside our bedroom window and I think that type of orangey light is bad! It's meant to be a purer light, like the moon. They say that in the days before light pollution the moon had a much greater effect on women's cycles :)


----------



## DiscoRia

We have shutters here, so can block out every shred of light from outside and I have some bright white fairy lights left over from the wedding that I was going to try out, but can I find them? NOPE! They're probably still at my in-laws place :(

It's an interesting theory and I've seen it mentioned briefly in a couple of books on fertility, I'm so tempted to give it a go, but DH hates sleeping with too much light and will likely think I'm a loony if I suggest it. Yep, baby crazy gets the blame once more :b


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I had it slightly wrong...orangey/red light is ok before ovulation but during the time you want to ovulate it should be white light

https://lunaception.net/environment.html


----------



## babybemine

BFN today. Tested early.:shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine doesnt rule u out, its still early hon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh sorry to hear that x


----------



## DiscoRia

Yep, little one could have implanted late or your hcg levels aren't enough to show up on a test. You're not out of the game until AF shows up :) *hugs*


----------



## Smiler82

Are you going to test again babybemine?

I had a temp rise this morning, so I don't know if I ov'd yesterday. But I got my +OPK yesterday; assume you can get a +OPK the same day you ovulate, as you don't know which part of the surge you're catching? Will have to see what my temp does tomorrow. I'm still feeling stuffy and snotty etc so it could be that! :cold:

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## lilesMom

im quite sleepy still but good :) xxx
work rang and i can come back mon, part time for now and see later :) yey :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yay! That's great news Lilesmom :happydance:


----------



## babybemine

Well I was beginning to write that I was going to wait until next week to test, and in mid type I stood up to pee and decided to test. I used the FRER and it says :bfn: Guess I am out until next month. Waiting for AF to show so I can start over.


----------



## lilesMom

smiler thanks xxx

babybemine its stil early hon, last time i was preg i never got +ve on frer only on tesco cheapies, this was when af was due, for some strange reason frer just didnt work for me. i bought um in a box of 2 and got 2 free with them. i used all 4 and never got +ve on um, even though i was preg and used one on day af was due (and some before it was due) while tesco cheapie had a faint line...... im the only one i ever heard sayin this, most people love frer but its true xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Well I still have my hopes up. Could still happen for me yet. No Af so far.


----------



## lilesMom

are u usually very regular? fx for u hon, exciting :) xxxx
my friend on here in another thread didnt get her bfp til a week after af was due xx
so fx for u xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)
discoria , hope ur feeling better hon and the dizzy has left u xxxxxx
u find out if u can ttc this month xxxxxx

smiler hopes all s well and ur not stressing urself out, nice calm zen TWW :) xxxxxx

hopeful how r u and bumpy? all good i hope xxxxxx

:dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Lilesmom :) Pretty sure I am 2dpo now :happydance: Going to DTD later though just in case haha :) At the mo I'm feeling alright, quite chilled and able to take a ce sera sera attitude....ask me again in a week's time tho, lol :D

Yeah, haven't heard from you in a while Hopeful! How is everything going?

Lilesmom you all psyched up to start work again on Monday? How many days a week will you do?


----------



## lilesMom

glad ur feeling good hon :) its the latter half that is harder isnt it? but hopefully ur good attitude stays with u xxxx :)
yeah im looking forward to it but teeensy bit nervous cos i havent been there in so long. :) im out 3.5 months now :) but nothing much changes inthere so il be fine :)


----------



## babybemine

Two negatives so far but hopefully tested to early.
Hoping to convince DH to buy some tests at the bulk store. Hoping they have them there. If not, going to pick up some at the local stores.
Hoping to wait this one out but not that easy for me to do. AF due today. FX she stays away.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)
i borrowed a doppler off my bro and Sil :)
i spent ages trying to find hb :) but then.... 
the doppler died , i changed d batteries and found it fast enough :) 
yey, 166 :) xxxxxxxxxx
whoop whoop :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey guys sorry did not mean to disappear just been one busy week! Went to both sets of parents, mon then tue, then cinema wed, out for dinner Thur and then Xmas do last night!! Good job I've a bit more energy!! Started gradually telling ppl-scary,weird but nice.

I've tried the Doppler a few times-little luck though. Caught hb twice for 10-20 seconds then it moves and I can't find it-think it doesn't like being poked! At ultrasound she struggled to get nt measurements and pics as it would not stop wriggling!!! 

Glad you've ov'd Smiler I've been kinda reading and following. I do have everything crossed for you!!!!! Babybemine, you're not out yet!!! Abd discoria what did your decide?? You could have been given antibiotics that were safe I've had them during preg that are preg safe so surely ov safe?? Anyway hope it's all worked out! 

Take care ladies thinking of you all! I have delightful thrush (can't remember if I mentioned that last time??) pretty much gone but not nice (never ever had before) and am constipated (sorry tmi) but apart from that loads more energy now and v v little ms every now and again. X x x


----------



## Hopeful335

Oh forgot to say! Rang one of my oldest bestest friends to tell her my news (she doesn't live near me now) and she announced she was also pg........19 weeks!! Cos of my 2 mc she didn't wanna tell me and had set her 20 week scan as her deadline hoping I'd give her good news before the -sweet I guess!! And well I did at 19 weeks -she was relieved as she new probs we'd had and she'd just dropped on unplanned! Funny eh? x x


----------



## Hopeful335

Pleased about hb Lilesmom when I did find my lo it was 171 for a brief time Last week x x


----------



## babybemine

FX guys. Let this not be a late week for me. cycles been on time for the last 4. Please oh please let me get a BFP. 1 day late right now. Please oh please. Got my guns :gun: loaded to keep the witch away.:haha:


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful thats great ur feeling better xxx
yeah mu bubu moves away too, apparently they dont liek it cos the sound waves ripple the fluid around hte baby so they do move away from it ;) xxx
il try to limit myself on using it, dont want a cranky bub in my belly :) xxx
aw that is good of ur friend, i knwo it may seem a bit funny in hindsight but she had ur best interest at heart and it worked out welll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
glad u have more energy and less sick, xxxxx me too. apart from today, im wrecked :)
been having freaky dreams and not sleeping very well ....
only a few nts shiould pass again xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine said:


> FX guys. Let this not be a late week for me. cycles been on time for the last 4. Please oh please let me get a BFP. 1 day late right now. Please oh please. Got my guns :gun: loaded to keep the witch away.:haha:

fx hon xxxxxxx
really hope so xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
lookin good xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hey ladies, i'm feeling much better. Had a couple of problems with my ears, but now that and the dizziness is almost gone, so i'm back to work tomorrow :(

As for TTC, we decided that as I finished my short course of meds already before OV and that the meds were only of risk to children, not preconceived children, that we'd just carry on as usual this month. Still not ov'd yet, so just dtd and opking and temping. That little empty circle on the cb Digis is so sad and bleak, like an empty womb :( yeah, the excitement for new opks didn't last long ;)

I'm so happy to hear your happy news hopeful! The same with the heartbeat LilesMom, but I think you're right not to use it too often. It does seem that most babies don't like dopplers or scans either. They're always shying away! 

I don't know if I want more than one scan through my pregnancy... But I cannot know how I'll feel when I finally get there. Maybe I'll be so desperate to see baby that I'll go for all of them :)
Fx'd for you both babybemine and smiler! This month could be lucky for us all :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

glad r feelin better disco ria xxx
i stayed at my friends house last nt, we had good fun, wrecked today :) 
but was worth it, work tomoro :) liking and not liking it iykwim :)
babybemine, hoep u have good news and hope af stayed away xx
hope alls well with every1 xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

been offline for a few days - I tend to go OTT during the week then try and have a break from all the TTC chat over the weekends :)

Discoria glad to hear you're feeling better and made a decision about this cycle. FX you O soon! Or did you O this weekend??

Hopeful, Lilesmom I think you guys are brave to use a doppler...I can never decide if I would or not! I know it can be hard to find a hb so it would worry me. I didn't know the bubs didn't like it though and move away! Awwww bless them :)

Good luck babybemine if you test again.

AFM am doing much better this 2WW than the last one! Still feeling relaxed about it, hope it stays that way. Am only 5dpo today so a while to go yet. My temps have been very stable this cycle, must be the clomid. Before O they stayed incredibly stable, and now post-O they're stable too. Not very high though, not sure if that's a bad thing or not. But I'm not going to worry about it, what will be will be....


----------



## babybemine

POAS OPK style to find out if I am pregos is a negative so far. Light faint cramping in my abd now so thinking it may be AF coming.

FX and so far I am still in the runnning for a bfp


----------



## lilesMom

smiler and babyb fx for ye. 
glad ur more relaxed this time xxxx hope u get great news xxxx
babyb cramping could be sign of preg too, fx for u xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

had my firdt day back at work , im pretty tired :)
have some pains in my tummy too, hoping its just stretchin pains cos it was achy yest too, so hoping its not cos of work xxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey Smiler, babybemine and Discoria you all sound more relaxed and have PMA good for you!!! Really pleased!

Lilesmom I did not know that about the Doppler but it makes sense my lo does seem to move as far away as poss once I start! I'm gonna stop and only do it every now and again!

All okay with me -some stretching/ aching pains like you Lilesmom-strange! Don't think it's work as I'm getting them! So pleased your back-hope your enjoying?? I'm still getting tired but not with same frequency-you? 

Oh I had my flu jab yesterday-never had one before! My arm kills this morning-nice! Baby dust x x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom glad you are back at work but please take it easy!!! I'm sure it is just stretching and growing pains...are you 13 weeks now or something? So it makes total sense that everything is moving etc., and your hormones make all the muscles and ligaments etc much looser so you're probably feeling it :) Just take care won't you! :hugs:

Ouch! Sorry the flu jab hurt you Hopeful!! Glad you're feeling less tired though. Are you officially in the 2nd tri now? They say things get a little easier at that point don't they :)

Discoria, babybemine, hope you ladies are ok :)

6dpo for me and temps looking nice and steady. They've been quite steady this whole cycle which I hope means my hormones are settled (and that I'm pregnant haha) xxx


----------



## babybemine

Caved in a took another test. BFN. See the fertility doctor on the 6th in the am. If no AF by then will have them do a blood test. Here is hoping that the tests are wrong for me and that my BFP is needed through blood work. I so want my :baby: No more POAS for this cycle. Just didn't want to walk into the appt and say that I hadn't POAS after my cycle was late. Then have them tell me :dohh:.

Woke up this morning real warm....just feeling generally hot.
Very slight sore BB but have to really press on them and have a slight achey lower abd. Nothing like my usual cramping.

Come on BFP this is the month!!!! Will make christmas shopping so much more fun this year.:haha:


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful thank u, i can stop worrying so if u have um too xxxx
i had it a little the day before work so thats why i htouhgt prob was just stratchin :) 
thanks xx
sorry ur arm is sore hon, xxxx
i was in 2 minds about flu jab for ages, i didnt get it, not sure if i should r not sitll really xx
i am a tired but its just cos im gettin used to working again :) 
it feels more normal to be back and hopefully soon il adjust and not be so tired :) xx
but def have more energy than i had like u , its nice :) xxx

smiler im 14w2d :) 2d very nb ha ha xxx
im officially 2nd tri too :) xxx
fx for u sweetie, really hope its u month this month xxxxxxxxx

babybemine still soundin hopefull, xx 
lots o people dont get bfp till about a week after af due xxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

even with a frer? Though FRER was taken on the 29th


----------



## lilesMom

i never had frer work for me hon. 
with my first preg i used frer and tesco oen brand ... 
tesco showed pos and frer didnt....
i dont know why hon but they just didnt work for me at all,
and i used 4 of them... 3 of them before af and one day af was due and stil -ve, 
whereas the tesco showed faint pos the day af was due.


----------



## lilesMom

i never bought frer again after that, i dont know if i got a dodgy batch r what , cos i did buy the 4 together....


----------



## Smiler82

Wow 14w3d now Lilesmom! The days are very important :) That's great, I can't believe it's been that long since you announced your bfp, time certainly flies :)

Hopefully you will get back into the swing of working. It must be tiring to go back after a long break, nevermind being pregnant too!

babybemine good luck for your appt in the morning :hugs:

7dpo for me and am doing ok....temp seems to be rising steadily, but it always rises in the 2WW so don't want to read anything into it. Been having a few symptoms like sore boobs and cramps etc but that could just be to higher progesterone levels from being on clomid. I don't know! Oh well. Only a week to go!


----------



## lilesMom

keeping my fingers and toes crossed smiler :) xxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

AF got me:cry:
Moving on.....appt in the morning :happydance:
Lets hope he is a good one and has some positive things to help us


----------



## Smiler82

Oh sorry to hear that babybemine :hugs: let us know how the appt goes.

I'm struggling a little today!!! I'm not feeling it. I don't think I am pregnant this time. I know that is very bad PMA but feeling a little like it'll never happen. I can't picture it at all. Was thrown by yet another FB announcement just now so hopefully it's just me being silly and jealous and I'll get over myself pretty quickly :)


----------



## lilesMom

babybe mine sooo sorry hon xxxxxxxxxx 
hope app goes well for u xxxxxxxx

smiler honey , stupid fb xxxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for u xxxxxxxxxx
i didnt put anything announcing mine on fb for this reason cos u never know who is goin through what we r and did go through xxxxxxx
it actually pisses me off, all the people who post about being preg every 2 secs too. 
it kind of demeans the baby a bit in my eyes nad i have no idea why!!!
i know it is just someone being excited but i think it make it less speacial a little . silly way for me to think but anyway :) xxxxxxxxxxx
fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxx
hopeful, disco ria hi girls xxxxxxxxxxx
hope alls well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Smiler I'm so sorry your not feeling PMA ive been there honey and all I can say is keep going! You WILL GET THERE!!!!!! Babybemine, I am so sorry AF got you rubbish sending you lots of big hugs!

I didn't announce it on FB for same reasons Lilesmom said you need to be sensitive to others! Plus there's ppl there I don't want to announce it to! I'm 14 weeks today so in second tri now I think! Very constipated! Gonna see dr if it keeps up over weekend! Not much happening with me except dh being selfish now I'm feeling less tired (less not totally fine) he's reverted back to how our life/he was before going for drinks from work etc cross with him but not getting stressed by him -me thinks a big chat is in order this weekend!!!

Big hugs and baby dust to you all x x x x x


----------



## Hopeful335

Oh forgot to ask how's work and the stretching Lilesmom? x x


----------



## lilesMom

hi hopeful xxxx
have u tried dried apricots and little peeler oranges for the constipation, they work :)
or try a fruit smoothie with lots of berries xxxxxxxxxxx
everyone swears by prune juice but i could only make myself drink it if i was very bad :) xxx
silly dh , big chat sounds good xxx

work is fine hon, im tired after it but it feels more normal for me :) 
3 days was def a good idea of my docs cos i wouldnt be able for 5 :)
i stll have hte strecthing pains a bit but not bad, but m tummy changed shape over the 3 days i had the worse pains so maybe it was combo of that and wrk. 
i had wed off and pains went away, then i was working thurs , by thurs eve they came back a bit but not as bad . but i asked a friend of mine at work who has a 2 yr old and she said she used to get the same so im pretty sure its fine :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you for your positive thoughts ladies! I really don't think this cycle is going to be our lucky one but I'm ok with that :) At least it means I can have a few drinkies over Christmas and not worry. I just hope cycle 4 or 5 of clomid works. I'm on it for 6, but the last time I went for a scan she said to come back if I wasn't pg by cycle 5 :wacko:

Yeah, stupid facebook! I agree Lilesmom there is something not very special about it. For hundreds of people you're not really true friends with anyway to know all the intimate details of your scans, your morning sickness or whatever is strange! Also when the babies are born so many people I know have got literally thousands of photos up there of their kids. I know they're only kids, but I kind of think they don't get a say in where their own image ends up and that's not really fair...I think if my mum posted photos online of me sat on my potty I'd be pretty angry about it now!

Aww Hopeful, sorry about the constipation! Yeah, try eating more fruit. Apricots are great, and figs. I made some healthy muffins the other day - packed with dried fruit and not being constipated was a side effect haha :) I always get like that after ovulation, because of the progesterone. But I was way worse when I was pregnant, I feel your pain!

Oh dear good luck talking to your DH! He probably just isn't thinking, they often don't :)

Lilesmom I hope the pains ease up :hugs: Are you getting a little bump now then? Just take it easy. If it gets too much can you drop down to 2 days?

xx


----------



## babybemine

Appt went well.
DH and I had blood work done. I had an ultrasound done (nurse said looks good minus one small fibroid which they don't see as interfering with anything)
Scheduled my HSG for the 14th, and a repeat ultrasound for the 17th. Will be able to find out at the end of the month.


----------



## lilesMom

smiler its often when u give up that u get bfp, im hoping that happens this time for u xx
im more likely to have to increase my hours cos now they say i prob have to take hols for it instead of take at my own expense and i dont have the hols to take.... our hols go april to april so wont have new hols till then. if i could just stay a few months workin id be happier but if i cant , i cant :) xxxx
babybemine glad ur app went well honey xxxxx
i have small fibroids too but they didnt trouble me at all while preg, i dont even get the pain they usually cause me which is great :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Had to tell ppl (sorry if not news but excited) used my Doppler again today (not tried to since Lilesmom said lo might not like it) but found hb (briefly it clearly doesn't like it as moves away from it!) nice and strong at 155bpm kinda reassuring as apart from constipation a a little tiredness no symptoms. Belly growing a bit though but they were like a security blanket for me-kind us the unknown - scary!! It's the first year I've ever wanted Christmas to be over!!! I'm desperate for it to be June!!! Normally I'm like the opposite of Scrooge I love it but not this yr just so looking forward to June x x c

How's everyone today -weekend yey!!!!! x x x


----------



## lilesMom

hoepful thats great honey xxxx
ive been limiting my usage too, but wil use it later today :) xxxxxxx

ive stupid kidney infection, my stretchin pains werent just stretchin pains, i knew i felt funny but thought it was just cos of work and stretchin. doh . on antibs now. 
i also have a touch of vomiting bug, stupid hospital !!! 
one of my friends came into work with the bug during the week , she knew she had , why didnt she just stay home!!! she gave me hug and kiss and welcomed me back which was nice but 3 hours later told me she had been puking for days and was goin home sick, i dont understand some people , she knows im preg and works in a hospital where v bug could kill someone who is already sick , rant over :) 
i dont actually feel hideous , should feel worse considering but im just glad my pains werent from my bub


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Lilesmom that's terrible! That was so stupid of your friend. People just don't think sometimes. One of my friends had a little boy who was in special care for 2 weeks. When he came home, friends visited and one of them said she thought she had norovirus! Um, STAY AWAY! 

So you are off work sick? I'm so sorry you are ill, so rubbish :hugs: :hugs:

Hopeful that's lovely you heard the hb again :) Don't worry about symptoms going away, you are in the 2nd tri now and your body is getting much more used to the hormones etc so it's totally normal. They say you are supposed to have a period of feeling really great during the 2nd tri, before the 3rd tri hits and you're just too big and tired to feel anything other than knackered :hugs: But I totally understand what you mean. I think if I ever get preg again I will just want the whole 9 months over asap x

AFM no real news. 11dpo now which I'm quite surprised at, this 2ww has gone quicker than the last one. AF due Weds or Thurs. I have no symptoms or anything so looking doubtful. Am going to let myself have a glass of mulled wine today with Sunday dinner! I said I wouldn't drink at all this 2WW but one drink in an entire fortnight won't hurt :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks smiler i feel better today again, felt pretty rubbish yest eve, i always get worse for a little bit when i go on antibs first . 
i was off fri, sat sun anyway so il just go back tmor unless i get worse in meantime. doc said i should be fine but if not she wil cert me out . 
not everyone gets sypmtoms at this stage hon, fx here for u still xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Babybemine, I'm sorry that af arrived, but it's good that you're underway with the doctor already. I hope you get the answers you're hoping for xx

Liles Mom, that is really inconsiderate! I am glad you are feeling better. I hope you are feeling on top of everything as soon as possible! 

Hopeful, I second/third what the lovely ladies above have said. 2nd tri is known more for feeling great and happy and sexy etc. so try not to worry too much about lack of not so nice symptoms *hugs*

Smiler, your tww has flown by! No symptoms can also be a good thing, but you know your body better than anyone else. A glass of mulled wine isn't going to make a hurt :) 

Yesterday was my birthday and got my first ever smiley face on the digi opk. I was really excited and tested again today (even though the instructions say you don't have to test after the first smiley face) and yep, another smiley face. So we'll be dtd later today even if it means forcing myself onto my not-so-unsuspecting husband. He has been informed of his duties, even if it means tearing himself away from reading game of thrones for a bit! 

My positivity is likely due to a 3 day weekend and the happy hormones OV brings with it, but I am feeling hopeful for this cycle. We've been really on top of dtd every other day so I feel like we have a good chance this month. 

I am trying not to get too excited, but af is due around the 22nd of dec, so I am secretly planning how I'd tell dh if we get a bfp for xmas. Every month I get excited and every month so far I have nothing to warrant my excitement... but I can't help it! ;)

I hope you ladies are all doing well and that your weekends have been more productive than mine! xx
 



Attached Files:







Smiley.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

disco ria, happy bday and happy Ov day, 
have fun Bd :) 
fx for u this month xxxxxxxxxxx 
would be best xmas pressie ever. xxx

i really donno if il be able for work tomor, i feel shocking again and all ive done is brush the floors adn made chicken broth. doh!!!
hope i wake up sooo much better tomoro cos i really dont wanna have to ring in sick.


----------



## Smiler82

Aw Happy Birthday for Saturday Discoria! And congrats on the +OPK! I don't know why they say to stop testing after one positive. So many ladies on here seem to get +OPKs for 2 or 3 days. I personally carry on testing because I like to see it go negative again so I know the surge is completed. But anyways, FX! A Christmas bfp would be so lovely :) Haha my DH is a massive Game of Thrones fan too, he read all of the books in about a month and I got him the first series on DVD for xmas :D

Lilesmom how are you feeling today? I really hope you are feeling better but if not please please stay off work til you are up to it!! Sending you lots of get well soon vibes :hugs: xxx

AFM I'm pretty sure this is not our cycle. I just don't feel it. Also I just read my cards and I got the "time to go" card which is about 'cycles' coming to an end :( :( 12 dpo and my temp doesn't seem to be doing anything amazing either so I expect it will start to drop tomorrow :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

i went to work but after an h drive there and an hours work , i was fecked again adn had to come home, im out til fri and i go back to my doc on fri. 
i think i may have to stay out. il see what doc says but im only back a week and i get gastro, kidney infrection and bleedy sinus thingy is back so maybe its tellin me something ........

smlier xxxxxx time to go could be end of cycle without kids too....... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Lilesmom :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry, I know how much you wanted to get back to work. But if you're not well it's not worth it. I didn't realise you had such a long drive to get there - I used to drive to work and was 1.5 hours each way. I was cream-crackered every night and I wasn't even pregnant!

The sinus thing sounds awful (and made me feel a bit sick lol). I hope your OH is looking after you well! 

Aw yeah I guess you're right about the card Lilesmom. I was just feeling a bit low yesterday and I immediately interpreted it as not only am I not pregnant now, but I will never get pregnant EVER and it's time to move on to a new stage in life. Drama queen or what?!

13dpo today and getting a bit nervous. Sometimes I start to spot at 13dpo but sometimes it's 14dpo. I know that I'll be put out of my misery by Thursday but right now that seems an awfully long way away :D


----------



## Hopeful335

Ah Lilesmom I'm sorry your having such a rubbish time! But do stay off work if you're not right.

Smiler keep the PMA and like you said you'll know soon!

Discoria I'm reall glad you got a smiley I use to like them for that reason -mad me feel better!

I'm okay but of a squishing feeling but been to docs and he says it's nothing -he thinks it's just round ligament pains! Hope so, hope it's nothing else? 

Baby dust to all x x x x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Hopeful I don't have any experience of pregnancy beyond 12 weeks so don't know about the squishing feeling! But everything is growing and moving so much. Your belly will pop out soon I bet :) Just keep an eye on it though and if you feel like something is wrong then don't take no for an answer :)

Am finding it hard to keep the PMA! Had some sharp cramps this afternoon so pretty sure it'll all be over tomorrow :(

Can I ask you ladies a question? Slightly off-topic but I always think about this because we're ttc! It's about the dreaded in-laws!! Do you like yours? Do you get on? Do you live close? I like mine well enough but I do find them rather suffocating at times. They used to come and stay with us for 1-2 weeks at a time which was hard going for me. I'm quite private and they're really not! I had to talk to DH about it and now when they stay they only come Fri-Mon which is still a little long for me, but an improvement! They just take over the house a little bit...they have the best intentions and they're not nasty people or anything, but as I say, I find them suffocating. I like people to feel comfortable in our house, but they take it one step too far at times, to the point I feel like they think it's their house and can do whatever they like here. They live about an hour and a half away and I just know that when we have a baby they're going to want to stay for 1-2 weeks at a time again! I can't handle it! We won't be able to stay with them anymore as their house is tiny, no room for a travel cot or anything. So they'll be coming to us all the time, I just know it.

It really stresses me out! I know I sound so silly but it's on my mind basically every 2WW and I don't think it's doing me any good!

Just had to get that off my chest! Thanks!!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx tww nearly over, i know tww is really yucky, hoping u get great news soon xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx
hoepful i feel like my tummy is bruised r something too, was wondering about it but apparently its normal, combo of stretching and bub moving away inside :) xxxxxx
smiler i do like my in laws (common law inlaws ha ha) , but at safe distance ha ha
drop it into conversation to them at some stage when u do get preg that u love visitors but when u come home form hosp , its time for just u, dh and bub. try and say it as a general thing and hope htey take d hint, if not just have dh explain to um that u need space for few eeks to settle into routine. 
my mom had 12 of us and she reckons first 6 weeks r d biggest adjustment and after that is ok xxxxx
when i was oreg last time with lile , my inlaws tried to make us get married, they r quite dissappointed we arent married and i feel it every time i talk to his mom. she dpesnt get me at all , i have always felt she just doesnt know how to deal with me., she likes things done by the book and all proper , 
whereas i think marriage is a bit of paper and after 11 yrs together i dont think being married is gonna make us stronger :) 
so yeah i feel a little awkward with the inlaws sometimes. 
they were both teachers too and love having proper hobbies, like gardening etc, whereas i love nothing more than a spa day, a book or a gossip which they dont seem to get. :)
we r just very different, they r really really nice but i have nothing in common with um adn i feel like they always find me lacking somehow


----------



## lilesMom

oh and to ge tmore on track with ur qs , they only live an hour away so visits will be strictly day time only :) we dont even have a spare room anymore cos other bedroom wil be bubs, and the 2 downstairs, one is my gym and one is Oh comp room/study/brewing center :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Lilesmim I'm sorry you feel that they find you 'lacking', that's not a nice feeling to have. But wow you guys have been together for 11 years so clearly you are the one he wants! My sister had that thing about the marriage too from her in-laws, when they announced her pregnancy the first thing they asked was when are they going to get married. They were going to anyway, but she really resented the pushiness of it. It's quite rude, it's none of their business. 

Haha safe distance is a good way to have it :D Thanks for the advice I will have to put that into action when the time comes. I just know that they're going to be clamouring to come and stay and telling us we need their help etc. His Dad sleeps on the sofa because we only have a futon in the spare room and he can't get up out of it. Then his mum has the futon, so that's the lounge and the spare room out when they visit. People I know with babies say they lived in the lounge the first couple of weeks as they got virtually no sleep so I am going to have to use that as an excuse too! Also they are planning on getting a dog soon and I'm not sure about dogs and newborns. 

Ooh you have a home gym! Brilliant! We keep meaning to turn our garage into one but it's just full of crap haha :)

Well update today - still no sign of AF but not taking that to be a good sign yet. 14dpo and temp is still high, but I have had it crash on 15 dpo before so nothing certain yet. Had some AF-type cramps last night that made me think it was def all over but they were fairly-short lived and not had any today. TMI here but I seem to have a little more CM than usual....I'm not checking it properly as I'm scared to see the start of AF! But definitely more. Ooh, I don't know!!


----------



## lilesMom

ooohhh fx smiler. looking promising but i know why u dont wanna get hopes up too high yet xxxxxxxxxxxx but i def had crampyness and extra cm :) xxxxxxxxx
i reall really hope so :)
i dont feel lacking with Oh just his mom :)
he is her golden boy and i dont know if anyone be good enough :) irish mammies :) ha ha xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw yeah I think that is the same with most boys and their mums, they are the little princes haha :)

Still no sign of AF, no cramps so far today either...been out shopping and for lunch with a friend so doing quite well at keeping my mind off it. Until now, when I'm supposed to be working ;)


----------



## lilesMom

when u gonna test :) xxx i would so have caved by like ages ago haha xxx


----------



## babybemine

So in a mood righ now :growlmad:

DH and I got into a fight and he refused to BD. (We are supposed to be BDing every other day.) While it is unlikely that I am ovulating, I would like to be able to say that we gave it all we could. I feel like I have to go through all this shit...scary tests (possibly painful) and procedures and DH can't even keep up with his part of the bargain. He still has yet to provide his SA sample as well. Man how I wish that all I had to do was put a sample of my goo:haha: in a cup and provide it. I feel like it is wasting time for me to have to have an HSG if we are not going to be BDing anyway. 

On a side note, the hospital called to let me know about a double blind study that is offered during the HSG. From what I understand they combine a steroid with the dye used during the procedure. I called my doctor about this and he was not in the office. The people I did talk to seemed to have no idea about this as if I was the first person to ever bring it up...sounds weird to me. Considering that this is a fertility doctor you would think that other people would of been offered the same and had concerns to bring to the attention of their MD.


----------



## lilesMom

sorry dh is being an ass hon, xxxx
i know they have it soooo much easier and then act like they have to put in loads of effort xxx one day skipped when u dont think ur Ov wont hurt honey, hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

lilesMom said:


> sorry dh is being an ass hon, xxxx
> i know they have it soooo much easier and then act like they have to put in loads of effort xxx one day skipped when u dont think ur Ov wont hurt honey, hugs xxxxxxxxx

I am not so concerned that we did not do it today, but actually more concerned of what he will do in the future. While I am doing all this stuff I hate to think that he may be the one sabotaging everything and we dont get a BFP because of lack of BDing. If he can refuse today, what is stopping him from refusing tomorrow or the next day when I could be OVing.


----------



## lilesMom

try not to think about it now while ur still mad at him, 
ye wil prob feel better tomor xxx i hope u do hon xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> when u gonna test :) xxx i would so have caved by like ages ago haha xxx

If nothing happens tomorrow I will test Fri AM. Really nervous! Xx


----------



## Smiler82

Ok I cracked...:bfp:

Can't believe it, still in shock. I am SO nervous but excited!


----------



## lilesMom

hurray ooohhhhh yes smiler, happy xmas , woohoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:bfp::bfp::bfp::thumbup::laugh2:


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks! The psychic lady was right, we conceived in November! Now to wait and see if she is right about it being twin girls :D


----------



## babybemine

Yea smiles. Couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Thanks! The psychic lady was right, we conceived in November! Now to wait and see if she is right about it being twin girls :D

that is so great hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
wow twin girls be cool. hard work but realy lovely xxxxxx
im so happy for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aww thanks ladies. Still doesn't quite seem real. I know it's normal but keep having cramps/twinges etc and I don't like it!! I think I will be able to stay relatively calm for the next month or so, but when we get to 10-12 weeks I'm going to be a bag of nerves at that's when we lost the others :(

I think the meditation helped, so am going to try and find some more tracks.

How is everyone else? Are you feeling any better lilesmom? xx


----------



## DiscoRia

oh my!!!! congratulations smiler!!!! that is such fantastic news *hugs*

my battery will die any minute , but I had to say how happy I am for you!!! :D xx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Discoria! :flower:

How is everything with you?


----------



## babybemine

MY HSG was clear:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Ultrasound again on the 17th


----------



## Hopeful335

Ohy god good news all round Smiler I am so so so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!! Yey!!! BTW to make you poss relax a little with my first two mc I had no cramps, twinges, anything. This time I've had loads and it seems to be the healthy pg! I think they are what happens to normal ppl. Scary but kind of comforting too!!!! Oh do excited for you!!! Twin girls would not be shocking on clomid. I know someone on cloud who had triplets-two boys and a girl!!! So plsd!!!!!!

Babybemine I'm really plsd for you too what good news!!! Sorry dh is being a prick. Sounds v similar to mine. He'd do things like that. Now he's taking to going out drinking when he feels like for a few but threatening more if I moan about the few. Says he needs to get it in before baby born but he's 31 had yrs-he's really upsetting me!!!!!! Byway just wanted to say I know how you feel. 

All good with me-Lilesmom how are you? All better? Discoria how are you? x x


----------



## DiscoRia

I am good, thanks for asking ladies :) i'm currently 6 dpo and secretly convinced that this is the month!

I know it's silly to be so hopeful and it's actually out of character, i'm usually quite the realist... but something inside me is saying just be peaceful and wait and you'll see... :) maybe it's because, after 8 months we finally managed to bd 'on plan'? ;)

I've actually got a sore throat just in time for the weekend, so a little miffed, but I feel it's not going to escalate, so ill be fine. i'm supposed to get my hair cut this afternoon, but not sure on style etc. I know I want to go shorter though! 

I hope you ladies enjoy a fabulous weekend, it's covered in snow here :)


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine thats fab hsg was clear, i presume u know that ur chances of concieving go up for 3 months after xxxxxxxxxxxx :) yey xxxxxxxxxxxx

hopeful, sorry dh is being a big baby :) xxxxxxxxx
like u dont need company now while u r cooking his bub xxx
guys really dont get it, my oh thought it was funny to call me fatty yest , first time i did find it funny and laughed , mistake cos he did it again later so i thumped him with my pillow :) xxxx he said what i just mean ur bump :) xxxxxxxxxx but hasnt said it since xx
ive only put on 2 pounds :) ha ha xxxxxxxx

smiler i agree with hopeful i had loads of crampy feelings this time and hardly none last time so i had come to that conclusion too that it sbetter to feel crampy :) xxxxxx

disco ria, keepinf fx for u, bfp be lovely xmas presie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

My Sil had her bub, a lovely baby girl 
im so glad that all i feel is happy for um, i thought it would upset me with Lile's edd tomro. 
but thank god i just feel good for um was afraid i wouldnt be able to be properly happy for um but all i felt whem mom told me was joy, thank god xx
im also glad she wasnt born on liles day, i want lile to have her own day 
the doc reckons my uti is gone and that my pain is bub pressing on something, not sure but have to believe him ha ha suspicious me 
he also said he doesnt know about work and i have to make the choice, im gonna stay out but i feel guilty doin it and i dont know why, i know its better for me and bub but i feel bad regards to work and i feel lazy!!! which i know is weird since i do actually wanna work, silly lolsy


----------



## Smiler82

babybemine that is great news about your HSG coming back clear :) Yeah you are more fertile the 3 months after...when I had mine done the doc was like, get to it! But we had just decided to go on a break as we had a holiday booked and I didn't want to be preg on holiday :dohh:

discoria it's good you're feeling calm this 2WW. I felt so nervous last 2WW but this one was much easier to get through (except the last couple of days!) so hopefully it is a good sign :) I just had my hair cut too! I had a bit of sideways fringe put in if you see what I mean. Worried about tomorrow when I have to wash and style my hair myself I never get it as good as the hairdresser haha :)

Thanks for the reassurance re cramps. It has actually helped. Everytime I feel it I think that's right, get comfy baby! They never last long. I can't remember if I felt cramping this early with my other two. Sorry for the TMI here but I def have more cm than I did with the other two so FX it's all a good sign the hormones are doing the right thing.

Lilesmom I'm really pleased you feel ok about your SIL giving birth :hugs: It's great news mum and baby are fine. I know what you mean about dates though, I was terrified my friend was going to give birth either on the EDD of our 2nd or 1st anniversary of our 1st loss, because those dates are in the same week. So I'm glad that Lile gets her own day :hugs:

I think you're doing the right thing by not going back to work yet. It is hard though if you want to be working and can't. It's not your fault. How long have you worked for your company?

Hopeful and babybemine - sorry you are both having problems with your DHs :hugs: Sometimes they just don't get it do they. Have you had a chat? xx


----------



## lilesMom

ive been with um 8 yrs and they r fine about it , they know im not taking the piss i think, i did try goin back and came down sick almost straight away so cant risk it really , thanks chick xxxxxxxx
im glad things r good with u honey xxxxxx
i def had more cm too , still do, some days way too much!!! sorry tmi :) :) but true :)


----------



## lilesMom

also glad my bro and sil disnt use any of my names :) ha ha


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow well if you've been there that long then they know you well enough to know you're someone who likes to be at work. I always think if you've given a company a few years of your life then you're entitled to special treatment when pregnant xxx

Haha glad they didn't use any of your names! I have plenty of girls names that I like but we can only think of one boy's name. Not that we're getting ahead of ourselves right now, but we've talked about it over the years both when preg and not preg xx


----------



## lilesMom

nothing worng with a head start, ive lots of penciled in plans in my head :) ha ha
went to see my new niece she is gorg :)


----------



## DiscoRia

Somehow I missed your good news babybemine. I had to look up what an hsg is, but now I am wiser and understand how awesome it is that everything came back clear! :D 

I am happy that you are feeling more secure Smiler and also that you had such positive feelings toward your new niece's birth LilesMom. 

I feel like everything is almost alright with the world :) 

As for OHs being arses, there is always plenty of that to go round, we can't live with them, can't make a baby without them ;) 

Take Care lovely ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

glad things r good with u dsco ria :) keeping my fx for u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hey everyone, hope you've all been having a nice weekend :) No real news from me, I am having a lot of trouble sleeping at the moment, which I think can be a pregnancy thing? I'm not sure. Probably partly my brain just whirring!! Last night I was trying to plan how we would rearrange the spare room, what would we do with the futon, should we buy a sofa bed...argh! Getting SO far ahead of myself! I am finding it hard not to be excited...we always said we'd take it day by day and not let ourselves get our hopes up, but it's hard not to. However this time we haven't given the baby a nickname, which with the others we did that immediately. 

Time seems to be going so slowly too! I just want to be further along already :) Got all my xmas not-drinking excuses at the ready :)


----------



## lilesMom

nice to see u excited hon :) nothing wrong with it, i was trying to remind myself to enjoy this cos when bub is born id feel so bad if all i did was worry while preg and i know i would kick myself for not enjoying it and u cant get it back then :) 
and god forbid anything went wrong for us at least we would have had some happy time with bub and not all worry. xxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for all to go well for u hon, xxx no reason why it wont xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
happy planning xxxxxxxx 
im the same, rearranging furniture and wondering about my cats reaction to bub , ha ha
bit of a way off yet but its nice wondering anyway :)


----------



## lilesMom

ps i like looking at ur flashin bfp on ur signature, third times the charm xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Tee hee thanks I like looking at it too :)

Yeah I totally know what you mean, when you don't know how things are going to turn out it feels important to try and enjoy the time you do have being pregnant. I don't want to worry the whole time and you're so right, if it does all turn out happily in the end we'd be sad we didn't enjoy the pregnancies. I'm just really hoping I make it to the 2nd tri ok. Was considering talking to DH about getting an early scan privately - did you do that? I seem to remember you mentioning it x


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i did babe , i had 2 early scans one in the hosp at 7w2d but that was 2 days befor e i spotted with my last pre so i went for another privately at 8w4d :) both well worth and gave me peace of mind for a bit anyway, the further i got from the scan the more i worked mydelf up again :) , i didnt have proper peace of mind till after 12 week scan, but they most def helped :) xxxxxx
and now i have my doppler, (well my sil's doppler :) ) xxxxxxxxxx
i know it is so hard to be positive but do as much as u poss can, it makes it easier for ourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

we r bound to worry its only natural, my sis said to me that she had no mc but she still worried all the time :) and now stil does about how she is doin as a parent and how her kids will turn out :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw yeah I know everyone worries no matter their circumstances. My sis said much the same. I'm just not sure how I feel about waiting for the 12 week scan on the NHS. The first baby we lost at 10 weeks and the 2nd all my symptoms disappeared around that time, so I'm wondering if it would help me to have a scan around the 10 week mark. I'd still worry til the 12 week nuchal but it would still help I think. And I wonder if you go to a private scan place they would have more space for those that don't get good news. At our local hospital they put people who've had a loss in a teeny tiny room with 2 crappy chairs and no window, it was like being shut in a box :(

I will talk to DH about it, I looked up the closest place to us and it's £80 for a viability scan, the financial part of my brain says just wait the extra 2 weeks and get it for free haha :) 

I'm doing pretty well at being positive at the moment, I think it's just when I reach the 10 and 12 week stage I'll get stressy xxx

How are you feeling hun? xx


----------



## lilesMom

book the scan hon, if im anything to go by that extra 2 weeks will kill u , xxxx book it for the day after u had ur first sign of trouble last time. that is when i found mine most reassuring, the one before that was good but i still had my dooms day date in my head, even though thank god things were fine xxx
maybe 10w1d or 2d xxxxx
yeah we were sent back out to the waiting room with the other people and then a person came up to us with a survey to fil out for miscarriage study!!!!! i was so numb i took it and filed it out, Oh was hopping mad, calling her a vulture :) but if it helps them understand mc more than i suppose its ok, but they could have sent it in the post later r something :)
my second early scan in hosp was in the same place and the same woman came up to me with same study survey but now its called womens health study, someone must have complained about it :) xxxxx
so yeah def go ahead and book it, its a small price to pay for peace of mind and they def have more time and space for u xxxxxxxxxx
i barely got to see my bubs hb at hosp scan, i got to see it loads at private one xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and i thought same a su, i should just wait and get it free but i couldnt after :)


----------



## Smiler82

I think you're right Lilesmom, thank you for your input :) I was worried DH would not want to pay for a private scan but he was totally up for it. He basically said anything that makes me feel better we can do, bless him. I said it would be close to our wedding anniversary so it could be ruined if it was bad news but he said if it is bad news then he will just take me away somewhere. Love him. So yeah I think we will go around 10w 2d or something xx

Lilesmom I cannot believe they gave you the survey to fill in, I think your OH is right to describe them as vultures!! At the very least they could have waited to ask you in private and let you fill it in at home if you wanted to do it. I agree I'd prob want to do something useful and if the answers helped them learn more about mc then that's a good thing, but there really is a time and a place. So sorry you went through that :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

glad ur Dh is with u on it, it def is worth any money for peace of mind xxxxxxxxx
r they gonna monitor u extra or anything babe? i did get one extra scan off d hosp so maybe if u push u could get it from hosp rather than private? 

i rang my doc today to get notes for work and they said they would give me one for this week and then review it. what r they playing at?
one day im told yeah its ur choice cos we cant tell the future and only i can decide blah blah. then they r saying we will review it!!!
there r 3 docs there and main one is on hols so maybe that is why.
i go see her on wed when she gets back anyway. 
they r doin my nut now cos i hate not knowing :) 
i had a lovely day today, i went to killarney with my mom and did some shoppin and went for dinner. :) i am perpetually starving last 3 days so im making up for 5 pounds i lost :) they r nearly back already :) 
my boobs and bump r gettin really big now, eeekkkkk, im only 4 months. im gonna be huge !!!! :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

This caught my eye, definitely in need of positive thinking. TTC #1, on my second cycle. I really am nervous! Hope your positive thinking works out brilliantly for you all:)!


----------



## DiscoRia

Hi Katy, good luck with your journey :) xx

LilesMom, I'm so excited to hear you're getting big now, I wanna see your bump pic!

Smiler, I'm glad you and oh agree about the private scan, your oh sounds so sweet!

Hopeful and babybemine, how are things?

After all my hopefulness, I feel out now :\ 9dpo, my temp took a dive this morning, have had really mild cramping on and of for a few days, (but could be bowel related, I am constipated, thank you progesterone!), my nipples are so sore it's unreal, and I just don't feel it anymore... What ever it was making me feel so sure and so positive before has fizzled out. I'll just have to wait and see!

only 3.5 days left of work before the holidays and I'm flying home to London on Saturday :D I'm so excited, it's been 2 years since I spent xmas with my family, it's going to be awesome :D

Have a lovely week everyone xx


----------



## Smiler82

Discoria I don't want to get your hopes up but sometimes a dip on a chart around 7-10 dpo can indicate implantation. It doesn't always, but it can do. How many dpo will you test, or you just going to wait and see if AF is late? Aw that sounds great about your family Christmas, if we don't hear from you before I hope you have a lovely time!

Hello Katie :) The PMA def helps. FX for you :hugs:

Lilesmom your docs sound pretty disorganized!! Hopefully it is just because the main doc is away and she will straighten everything out when she gets back. Aww I love that you have a bump already, I agree you should post a pic :)

AFM I am struggling a little with the PMA (again)!!! I have been a bit tearful the last couple of days, the 12 week mark seems like light years away, I don't know how I am going to survive it. Even going for a scan at 10 weeks seems far too long away. I had a text last night from a friend saying she is 20 weeks!! I was stunned - they are gutting out a house at the mo and she said kids weren't on the cards for a few years yet so it was a real surprise. And even though I am pg too I got really upset - I'm just jealous she is at a point where I want to be. I don't know how she could have hidden it for this long, she must have a bump by now. I don't live near this group of friends anymore so it makes me wonder am I the last to know. I know this sounds uber-paranoid but I really feel like since my miscarriages these friends have shyed away from me because they feel uncomfortable. I don't know. I know I am overthinking this far too much and it's not good for me. I hope it is partly the hormones but I cried a lot last night and can't seem to stop this morning! Stupid Smiler :wacko:

Lilesmom I don't know if the NHS will offer an early scan. They did last time, but it was around the 6/7 week point and everything was ok then, but I miscarried at 12 weeks anyway. The GP did mention it, and I told her that so she was like "oh, you won't mind if you don't have one then" which at the time was fine but I'm not sure now. She is writing to the hospital for me because they have to when someone conceives on clomid so they might ask me to go in. If not then I think I will go back and ask for a 6-7 week scan anyway as I'm just really worrying myself :wacko:

Wow how self-absorbed am I! Sorry ladies xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Smiler I'd be inclined to agree with your hope, but I also had a dip at 7dpo, then a rise yesterday, then a smaller dip today. My chart looks like the himalayas!! I was thinking about testing tomorrow, but feel deep down it's to early. I was going to wait until we got to London, but that is the same as waiting for AF I dunno, might end up testing tomorrow anyway to get it out of my system!

You don't need to apologise smiler, we're all here to listen and support each other :) it is a hard job you have now, waiting and trying to remain positive. I have no idea what you are going through, but I'm sure other ladies on here can give you better advice. For now, I can only give you a huge hug, remind you that you are so lucky and so loved and so is your tiny baby growing inside you right now and that everything will work out alright :) for all your wobbly moments, we are always here xx


----------



## Smiler82

Discoria are you charting with Fertility Friend or something, are we allowed a sneaky peek at your chart? I think you are right not to get your hopes up too much and to manage expectations. You always seem like a pretty level-headed person :) But good luck if you decide to test tomorrow!

Thank you for your virtual hug I certainly need it :) Tears won't stop today! I feel a tad childish admitting this but we have a small cuddly gorilla in the house that belonged to my grandmother. She passed away a few years ago so I kept it as a little keepsake. Now DH insists that I cuddle the gorilla because my granny would want to help! This is making me cry even more because I still miss her. She had miscarriages too, it would have been nice to be able to talk to her about it. But I just have a gorilla accompanying me around the house instead. So silly xxx


----------



## lilesMom

katy welcome and thanks xxxxxxxxxxx

disco ria all that u describe could be preg too, dont lose hope xxxxx

smiler its so totally natural to be up and dip down , i was like that for yonks !!!
we have had losses , its only normal we worry rextra xxxxx hugs xxxxxx
smiler i had ascan at barely 5 weeks, it was a previously shceduled gynae scan that i decided to go for anyway , she could see bub was in right place but that was all. 
i had my early hosp scan, then my early private scan :) and then my 12 week scan so u dont have to limit ur self to one extra if ur very stressed xxxxxxx
better to spend a little money and be less stressed xxxxxxxxx
smiler after my mmc , my Oh had to go away for 5.5 weeks to work in america, i started sleeping with my childhood teddy again :) so cuddle away xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

disco ria, best o luck xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

I'm sure your granny wouldn't think it's silly that you want to keep a little part of her closer during this difficult time :) I'm sure she wants to help you too xx after your experiences, it's only natural that you'll worry. I'm sure even people who've never lost a baby worry too. you don't have to feel bad or silly for worrying, you care so much about this tiny life inside you :) I hope you're feeling better today, but if not, that's ok too, your fears are real, don't push them aside, but don't dwell on them either *hugs*

I used to use ff to track, but it got on my nerves, so just use ovu view app on my phone now.this means no chart to share, sorry. 

My temp is still low and my nipples are miraculously ok now, so I'm expecting AF to show soon. I feel really sad about it... For all ths obvious reasons, but also because this was the last cycle of 2012 and I really hoped we would be pg this year. Also because the 12 month trying mark is drawing near and also because I feel genuinely down. Tomorrow it will be 11 years since my dad died and it always kind if takes me by surprise, how I feel ok about it all then BAM, I feel like I'm falling apart and everything feels a little hopeless. 

I know it's normal to feel like this, there are also lots of other things going on in my life that only add to the stress, I just need to give myself a break. It's a good job the xmas holidays are nearly upon us!

I hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday xx


----------



## babybemine

Life has been good for me. Had the HSG all clear. Went for repeat ultrasound and follicle was present and nurse said I was due to ovulate in a few days. Asked nurse if she had any answers about my labs and she said from what she could see all was looking good. Been :sex: EOD. Did not track with OPK but have clear stringy cm. Had one day with a couple brownish/red dried clumps like the glue that attachés the credit card to paper. So I think I am either ovulating or a few days into ovulating. My tracker has been pretty accurate.

At the moment been cramping a little and feeling a little achey. Have not been sleeping well either. But I know I am way early for symptoms.


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Thankyou. You're all so welcoming! I'm ovulating at some point this week so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and a lot of positivity. This could be the one! I'm so nervous. It's lovely to read everything on here, there's definitely a lot of support x


----------



## Smiler82

: Oh, Discoria :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Anniversaries like this are always hard, no matter how many years have passed. I hope you manage to get through the day ok but it is ok to be sad and have some quiet time or whatever it is you need to do :hugs:

It's crappy that the 12 month mark is approaching but it doesn't mean it's not going to happen naturally. Perhaps if you get a doctor's appointment booked for the new year it will make you feel better that you're taking some action. Are you guys taking any preconception vitamins or anything? I really think having DH on them had a hand in it for us this time.

Lilesmom it makes me feel a lot better that you also turn to your teddy for comfort! I feel a little childish with it but there is something about it that makes me feel better!

I decided to try taking low-dose aspirin for this pregnancy. Some docs say you can try it just to see if it helps. So even though my GP said she wouldn't recommend anything without having tests after 3 losses I just don't want to wait around for something to go wrong. If I were to get to the clinic and be told I should try taking aspirin then I would flip out.

babybemine that's great news, FX you catch that little eggy.

Katie same for you! Have plenty of :sex: !!


----------



## lilesMom

disco ria i agree with smiler , it can still totally happen for u naturally, i know u r prob sick of hearing it but it could just be bad luck too so far honey xxxx fx for u this month and if not. fresh start in 2013 and u will catch fast xxxxxxxxxxx
the break for the hols may give u d relaxy time u need to get preggers, it often does really stirke when we dont expect it , fx xxxxxxx
hugs for ur dad anniversary too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

babybemine glad ur doin good sweetie, fx for u this cycle. 
i told my Oh htis time after only a day r so i was sure i was preg, he told me stop being silly i couldnt know, but i really felt like i was and i was :) 
but if u dont feel like u r dont lose hope cos it doesnt happen that way for loads o people. smiler u didnt think u were did u? but thank god u are :)

katy best o luck with Bd and u r totally welcome here, we all love the extra support and chat xxxxxxxxxx

smiler, when im sad i totally revert and it does me good for a while :) xxxxxxx hugs xxx
aspirin is a great idea, i prob told u before but my Sil who had 3 mc used it and swears by it , xxx could make all the difference. xx
she had one child , then had 3 mcs and then got new consultant who even thought my Sil didnt show up clotting prob lems on tests, put my SIl on aspirin, she now has 2 healthy smallies. xxx :) so i think its a great idea xx


----------



## lilesMom

i went to my doc today, she is sending off pee sample to make sure i dont have uti still cos i feel like i have. she also said she doesnt think its good for me to go back to work so il be staying out sick for rest of preg. thank god my own doc came back from hols and she coulld make the decision. :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Smiler, I've got it covered! Fingers crossed:). Hope things are going well for you!


----------



## Smiler82

Aw lilesmom are you ok? I know you wanted to get back to work. It is for the best to stay off, but I know ut's not the news you wanted to hear. Sorry for the uti they are a pain xxx

Do you know when your sis stopped taking aspirin? Some ppl say stop at 12 wks and others 36!

No I did not think I was pg this time! Am so used to AF showing up I just couldn't imagine her NOT showing this time. So you never know discoria xx

Katy have you O'd now?


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Smiler, yes I have. So I've got everything crossed. I hate this waiting part! This is my second cycle, I struggled mentally last time after having no idea how hard waiting is!


----------



## Smiler82

KATYJAITCH said:


> Smiler, yes I have. So I've got everything crossed. I hate this waiting part! This is my second cycle, I struggled mentally last time after having no idea how hard waiting is!

Hurrah! Yeah it is hard when you first get into 'proper' ttc :) My advice is to just try and plan stuff and have a bit of fun to keep your mind off it, for the first week of the 2ww at least anyway. You don't know how long it's going to take so it's easy to waste 2 weeks of every cycle obsessing!! Not to worry you but we've been at it for 3 years and just think what I could've accomplished if I hadn't gone mad on here so much haha :)

Love your constant changing of feet photos :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Smiler82 said:


> KATYJAITCH said:
> 
> 
> Smiler, yes I have. So I've got everything crossed. I hate this waiting part! This is my second cycle, I struggled mentally last time after having no idea how hard waiting is!
> 
> Hurrah! Yeah it is hard when you first get into 'proper' ttc :) My advice is to just try and plan stuff and have a bit of fun to keep your mind off it, for the first week of the 2ww at least anyway. You don't know how long it's going to take so it's easy to waste 2 weeks of every cycle obsessing!! Not to worry you but we've been at it for 3 years and just think what I could've accomplished if I hadn't gone mad on here so much haha :)
> 
> Love your constant changing of feet photos :)Click to expand...


You don't know how much you've helped me! I felt like I was going crazy, and talking myself into symptoms. But I think I didn't know what was going on. Ahh 3 years? But at least you've not let it get the better of you and you've kept trying. My hat goes off to you! I know it's early in my TTC journey but I'm so excited. This is such good support! How are things with you anyway!?

Thankyou, I have no idea why I take pictures of my feet!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i donno how long she took it for but when i see her il ask her xxxxxxx

hope alls well with everyone xxxxxx

im fine about not goin back to work now,. decision is made and if its best for bub which it is, then its fine. ive readjusted d goal posts :) xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom it would be interesting to hear what she did. I'm pleased you are ok about not going back to work :hugs: I guess at least you now know for certain and it's over and done with. Hanging around not quite knowing is such a pain in the backside. How are you going to fill your time?!

Katy I think we've all talked ourselves into symptoms at one point or another :) It is hard not to, especially because PMS and pg symptoms are so similar. All I can say is I didn't really have any symptoms at all this cycle and even now at 5 weeks not much is going on! It's good to be excited and to stay positive but we all know it can take its toll sometimes. I think I appreciate more now how hard it can be for people who haven't been trying for as long as me, but have regular cycles. I have PCOS so was used to waiting 30+ days for ovulation so the 2WW didn't always seem so bad in comparison. But once I was on clomid and started having regular cycles, it all seemed so quick! The disappointment of getting AF is barely gone before you have to start DTD every other day again! It was tiring!!

How is everyone else? I'm off this weekend to start all the Christmas visits so not sure how much I'll get to come on. Hope you all have a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler today is my first day all week ive stayed home :) and im glad ot be at home, id say me time will fil up alright :) 
im gonna look for a nt course for a day a week anyway, not sure what yet must see whats available around me. 
im gonna start preg yoga or pilates too and prob start going to the pool, im gonna make myself the healthiest i can be in next few months :) 
im lucky i have lots of my family living really close and not all of them work either so i wont be short of company when i want it. 
im gopnna meditate every day too, im gonna be zen and healthy :)
i went for Iet again yest and it was the best yet!! it was amazing . :) i loved it :) 
glad u dont have morning sickness yet r anything hon, u may be one of the lucky third of women who dont get it at all, :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh good for you doing a course lilesmom. Got any ideas at all what you'd like to do? Your fitness plan sounds v similar to mine! I haven't started doing anything yet; think am going to stick to walking for the first 12 weeks then once I know everything is def ok I am going to find a preg yoga class and start swimming again. 

Do you meditate just on your own, because you did the classes, or do you listen to meditation tracks? The Visualizing Pregnancy meditation track was really good but I'm going to find some others to try now. What does IET stand for again?? Sorry, bad memory!!

It is really strange, I don't feel pregnant at all. Yesterday was such a busy day I must admit I kind of forgot! Then a friend came round and she is going through tests at the moment and it was only when she started telling me about how things were going and I thought to myself, "oh yeah, I'm pregnant!" :dohh: And all day today I don't feel any different to normal. I hope that's not a bad sign :wacko:

Well we are off on our xmas travels tomorrow so I may be MIA for a while. Hope all you ladies have a great Christmas xx


----------



## lilesMom

hey smiler :)
i have a few ideas on courses but will be limited by whats on near me and cost :)
something in childcare, creative writing or possbly bereavement counselling,
all appeal to me :) il just have to see what i can come up with near me :)
im doin good with my fitness plan, ive been walking already , im just building it up to more time now. ive started doin weights for my arms and wall push ups and stretches too so im gettin fitter slowly :) 
im so lucky im attracted to healthy foods while preg its great :) i hope it lasts forever :)
the 2 go hand in hand for me, if im good with exercise im good with food and vice versa , so heres hoping i keep it up, i feel like i will though cos i feel like im doing it for baby rather than me, but me being healthy is a big bonus too :) 
i have the hypno cds and listen to that but i meditate on my own too. :)
i often do angel cards and then drift off for a while :) its nice.
IEt is integrated energy therapy, its a helang energy sessions thing, its lovely. :) 
well i absolutely love it anyway :) 
loads of people dont feel pregnant for ages honey. i feel less preg now but i have my big bump :) i know how hard it is not to worry though hon xxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxx
enjoy ur xmas xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> hopeful how r u chick?
> miss cat and b2b r ye gone ? xxxxxxxxxx

Still here, only just. I pop in from time to time to see how your all getting on. 
Sorry ive been quiet but not had much time to get on here lately. Best of luck everyone if I don't get chance to come on here again. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey miss cat, glad ur good hon , happy xmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i forgot to ask whats ur fave colour?
my other poeple in my signature, when we get preg , our name changes to our fave colour :) only if u want ? xxx

hopeful lonf time no hear, hope alls well. 
hey to babybemine and disco ria. xxxx

happy xmas to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss cat

lilesMom said:


> hey miss cat, glad ur good hon , happy xmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Happy Christmas lilesmom, I'm working today :cry:


----------



## Hopeful335

Hi all. Sorry Ive been MIA just Ben do busy doing Christmas stuff-today first day chilling!! Welcome Katy! All the best! I'm good everyone nothing to report. Hope you all are? Kinda just had a skim read/catch up and everyone seems good.

Merry Christmas everyone!! Glad you're okay Miss Cat! Hugs x x


----------



## lilesMom

boo to working miss cat, i usually work all xmas, xmas day too, but im off this yr cos im out of work for a while . so i know how u feel xxxxxxx happy xmas for tomor , hope ur off then xxx

hey hopefull, happy xmas xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Ah I'm 4 dpo now. I'm far too nervous! Hope you all have a lovely Christmas x


----------



## lilesMom

katy fingers crossed for u sweetie, happy xmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and just to cheer u up katy, a very high % of couples who are TTC , catch in first 3 months xxxxx 
so could very well be ur month xxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Thankyou lilesMom! That's helped a lot. I'm hoping it might be sooner rather than later but the TWW is a killer. Hope all is good with you. Merry Christmas x


----------



## lilesMom

happy xmas peeps xxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

What is a twinge?
Just had a stabbing pain in my right lower back and a little on the right abd. Went pee and it subsided? Looked it up and it is a common symptom of early pregnancy. FX.


----------



## Miss cat

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all had a nice day. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine fx honey xxxxxxxx
thanks miss cat u too, xxxx
i had a lovely xmas. :)

im just looking stuff up in jan sales, is it too early to buy a cot?
should i wait till after my next scan end of jan?


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas!! I'm 7 dpo today. Really sore nipples, and such a stuffy nose. But I'm a week before AF so could be PMS symptoms? Trying not to over think but good positive attitude!

lilesMom, did you find a cot?!


----------



## lilesMom

fx katy :) xxxx
def could be good signs, i had symptoms this time f preg within 3 dpo, but thats not most peoples norm :) 
i decided to wait, i did find a lovely one but its too soon really, i have scan on 24th jan and hopefully will find out if its a boy or girl so il wait till then :) 
i think i may just buy moses basket early and see what people end up giving us , i have 37 nieces and nephews so u never know what second hand stuff i could be given as a loan :) or what presents we be getting :) 
i like to prepare but it is a bit early :)


----------



## lilesMom

i did get a V pillow , mat, cute caterpillar and cushion for bubs room, will keep me goin for a bit :) only few weeks left to scan, cant wait :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been away for xmas and couldn't get online at my parents as their internet was down. I hope you all had a lovely Christmas and got some lovely presents :)

Lilesmom all your course choices sound interesting, I'm sure you'd enjoy whichever one you choose :) My favourite colour is purple! What is yours?

Babybemine and Katy - got everything crossed for you guys, I hope you get some good news soon. TBH this pregnancy I had virtually no symptoms in the 2WW. Only thing I had was AF-type cramps around 12-13 dpo, but they only lasted a few minutes at a time which was unusual.

AFM well the symptoms are starting to kick in, but only nausea. I've not been sick, but have been feeling quite sick for the last few days. We came to my family for xmas then were supposed to go to DH's family but I couldn't face it. We were meant to stay with his sister and fiance, but they don't know I'm pg and I couldn't bear to pretend everything was ok. So DH went alone and I stayed with my parents (who do know I'm pg) and just been chilling. Feel a lot better today, but I know it will come and go!

Lilesmom I think if you have that many nieces and nephews you should def wait to see what goodies are going to be handed down to you! Oh and good luck for your scan on the 24th. That is the day I turn 10 weeks so don't know if to get a scan that day too or a couple of days later. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and had a nice xmas break xxx


----------



## babybemine

AF like small aches/cramps in abd...boo. if I can hold out I won't test until new years eve. Peed on an OPK....it was negative.


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys :)

oh smiler i hope we have good news scans on the same day :) that would be cool. purple is my fave colour too :) il change ur name to purple there now :) 
glad u stayed and chilled out where u didnt have to try and hide the sicky feeling xxx
dead right to do so :) xxxx
i presume u know when sicky eat little and often and stick to plain foods, xxxx
it does work :) i was sick for weeks but never actually got sick thank god, just felt like i was gonna permanently for a few weeks :) 

babybemine i stil have my fx for u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Peed on a stick. BFN. FX that it is too early to tell even though AF is due soon. Will pee again on new years eve.


----------



## lilesMom

still early sweetie, fx for u xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi guys

Sorry been feeling yucky the last few days and so tired! Lilesmom I'm kind of glad to jear you weren't ever sick as it worries me that I haven't been! I know it is silly but I was never sick with the other two. Yes have started to nibble on crackers and veg sticks and things when I feel bad. Today I had to go back to bed, even tho I didn't get up til 12! 

How is everyone else, what news? Any BFPs???

Happy new year to you all xx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler dont worry about not throwing up ,be happy :) nausea i got a lot but never more :) xxxx
hope u dont get it too bad, cos nausea can be yucky too xxx but is reassuring xx

im good , had nice new yrs. very quiet but nice ., just how i like it these days :)
bub has moved up, she is closer to my belly button now, takes pressure off my baldder which is good :) but causing me some heartburn :) 
im feeling movement differently now, its nice :) seems to be inbursts after i eat :) 
sleepy bubs otherwise :) heehee could be good later :) 

babybemine any news hon, hope ur good xxx

hi and happy new yrs to all my ladies :) xxxxx


----------



## babybemine

took a wallmart brand early pregnancy test in the morning on the 31st and a clear blue early pregnancy test the evening of the 31st and both were BFN.

Occasional light cramping as I have had off and on all cycle with a mild nausea and headache with heartburn.
AF due soon. average cycle is 28 days which is tomorrow. But if it goes like last cycle then it will come in 3 days. Just want to get a move on so I can start with next cycle.

DH has SA tomorrow so we shall get some answers by the 8th as to what our next course of action will be.


----------



## lilesMom

its yucky being in limbo, still keepin fx for u babybemine.

went to spa today , my xmas pressie , was lovely :)


----------



## babybemine

Still no AF. Not going to test again though. Have had weird light achey cramping on and off for most of the two week wait which has been weird for me. Heartburn has been very crazy.

I am doing a little mental talking to the positive thought that I am prego each time I am achey and crampy. I mentally say hang on there little one and make me your mommy. Shortly after the cramps subside.


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey all, sorry Ive been missing! Was so busy over Xmas and then went away for 5 days over new yr and had no access to computer. Been trying to catch up on all posts so here goes!

Smiler keep positive! I know how hard it is! But it can and will happen for you! You're going to be okay! Keep PMA!!!!

Babybemine, hope all is going ok? I know it's do hard! I hope this goes well this month! Keep positive-you sound like you are!

Lilesmom you sound like all is going okay! I've gotten scan before you how strange as I'm a week or two less than you! Mines 18th Jan exactly 20 weeks! So scared/looking forward to it! Hope all is okay!!!!

Discoria are you ok? Not sure if I'd missed your posts! 

I'm fine been busy, getting a bump now! In fitted clothes you can tell I'm preggers not fat! Saw a family member who was 27 weeks over Xmas -she was massive-scary!!! Generally all good. Use my Doppler every couple of days-love heating heartbeat!! Must say though if anyone is thinking of getting one be wary you can't always hear h/b (sometimes it takes me ages) and couldn't fine it until 16 weeks!

Anyway hugs to you all, sorry I've been rubbish. Lots of PMA x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Hopeful! Good to hear from you! Glad all is going well :) Aww how lovely to be getting a bump :)

Lilesmom I spoke too soon, have been sick now :( Last night and this morning. Yuk. Can't get out of bed much before 11am which is bad as I need to crack on with work now the holidays are over! Ooh your spa sounds lovely did you have any treatments done?

Babybemine sorry you are in limbo, how frustrating. FX you will know one way or another soon.

Katy - any news?

Discoria - hope you had a good break and you're well xx


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine fx hon, i had that ligth crampiness for weeks too, no af sounds good . 
fx so hard for u xxxxxxxxx

hopeful , glad alls good hon xxxx
im in mat clothes too, i have quite a bump , have had for a while , i like my bump though :) 
i love my doppler, maybe my bub moves less i always get it :) took me a while in start but now i can get it straight away all the time, but it does depend on loads of things like where placetna is and stuff :) they can hide behind the cord and ur blood vessels a bit too :) kida cool when u think of it ;) 
i have the hibebe doppler and it gives heart rate too, bub is always around 160-165. they say that means girl by ole wives tale :) 
for my scna i will be 21.5 weeks, i think xmas put out my dates , bummer . 
but im hoping it will make it easier to tell sex cos it be more properly formed , for wnat of a better phrase :) haha 

smielr oh oh ,we jinxed u by talking about it xxxxxxx
good and bad , reassuring but not nice at the time , hugs xxxxxxxx
hope it doesnt get too bad for u honey xxxx
i had back massage , body polish and facial,was so nice :) 
gettin bored of not working and not earning money, wish my job didnt make me so sick
oh well, be totally worth it for healthy bub :) 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Smiler, I'm due for AF today. If my calculations are correct. No sign yet, tender boobs and REALLY sore nipples. But no cramping which I'd expect for AF? I'm keeping positive but it's hard! How are you doing?


----------



## lilesMom

katy thats cool. fx :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

lilesMom, I'm going to hold out a little longer! But FX! How are you getting on?


----------



## lilesMom

the waiting really sucks but good sign no af yet :) xxx
im good babe bit crampy and tired but i think bub is just growing :)
the baby is moving up in my tummy so i can kinda feel it :)
its cool but i am never sure if its just growing and streching cramps but its very mild so all good :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Yes, good sign! I've got every part of me crossed. And really? That's so good to hear. I bet it's lovely being able to feel it all:). How was your Christmas?


----------



## babybemine

AF caught up with me yesterday. Boo. Can't wait to track my O and to try again. Dr says the next two months are luckier due to my having has HSG. FX


----------



## Smiler82

Sorry to hear that babybemine :hugs:

Katy - how are you doing today? Any sign of AF?

Lilesmom I'm sorry you're getting bored :( Have you thought any more about some of those courses you were looking into? Ooh how lovely to have the massages and facial :) There is a new spa/salon thing opening in town and DH says he's going to pay for me to have a facial when I'm feeling better, yay :) How many weeks are you now Lilesmom? Is there a 'normal' time for a bump to appear or does it just depend on your body shape and baby I wonder. I always thought it took til week 20 to get a bump but it would be lovely to get one sooner :)

AFM I am just so tired. I have to have a nap during the day and been going to bed around 9pm recently. Not been sick today which is nice, but the nausea is constantly there, threatening! DH says I was nowhere near this bad with the other 2 pregnancies so FX that is a good sign :)

xx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Smiler! I'm doing ok, no sign. Boobs are a little tender and SO heavy and nipples are immensely sore. Very white milky discharge but not any cramps or anything. I'm bang on a 25 day cycle, this is the 26th day. I've got my fingers crossed but I'm starting to talk myself into irregular periods. It's a pain in the bum waiting for AF to show it's face or not. How are you doing?


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine sorry hugs hon xxxxx
u r def more fertile now hon, fx for this cycle xxxxxxx

smiler , i felt the same . ihad nausea first time preg but no where near the same as this time xxx i took it as a great sign :) xx
my bump came out way earlier, it just depends on body shape and position fo bub and evverything :) i looked bumpy for last 2 moths ish, and i have a pretty big one now :)
yeah ur right i should look at more courses but i dont knwo if i can afford um :)
i have a loan and some saving as security but 2/3 of loan is paid so i went in today to ask if i can free up some of the savings. they said they wil get back to me :) 
so il see when they let me know :)
im ok again, i decided i was gonna stop being a big baby and enjoy my time off and my bub :) xxx remind me of this next time i moan ha ha 

i got a scan today, i was so hyper all day after it 
alls good thank god . i have a friend who works in scan place but when iwent in today , 
my friend was on a days hols!!!!
but the woman i asked was she in , took pity on me, 
i told her what happened at xmas , with possibly losing some mucus plug, 
she said il have a word but i cant guarantee they will see u, 
she came back and they could see me, (theymust have had someone cancel or something) i was so happy. 
it was so nice of them , delighted 
scan person said she couldnt see properly yet if boy or girl , 
but im kinda glad cos i think its better if Oh and me find out together next scan, 
only 3 weeks left now hoping we can find out that day 
i or rather my mom bought bubs baby changer/bath. i was so happy goin in to get it, 
id say people in shop thought i was a bit crazy i was so excited buying it ha ha 
i went for my physio too, she was the nicest woman. we had a class first on dos and donts and then one on one physio. 
she mangled me for a little bit but i know il feel benefit for next while 
i have to wear tuby support bandage for the next month and then go back in a month to see how im gettin on. she said they will give me brace in a months time . 
but its all good, they r helping me so il be grand


----------



## lilesMom

katy fx for u honey xxxxxxxxxxx

disco ria, hopeful, miss cat hope alls well. 
if ive missed anyone so sorry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hey Ladies, 

I've tried to catch up on everything that has been going on, but sorry if I have missed something! 

Liles Mom, I don't blame you for being hyper, it must be so nice to be this close to meeting your bubba and all the other little things that go along with it like buying furniture - it's getting more and more real! :D I'm glad to hear you're doing well and getting the treatment you need xx xx

Babybemine, I'm sorry that AF showed up, but I'm also glad you're so positive! It is so nice to feel that fresh new start feeling at the beginning of a cycle isn't it? Good Luck!! xx

Katy, I have everything crossed for you!! If I were you I'd have poas a long time ago :haha: Your symptoms sound promising, let us know how you get on. xx

Smiler, I am sorry that you've got nausea hanging over you, but I'm sure it's reassuring for you :) Keep resting, your body is so busy right now, make sure you give it what it needs! :D 

Hopeful, it's awesome that you're getting a bump now, enjoy and flaunt it :D

As for me, I'm on cd15, *hoping* to OV in the next week. Seeing small amounts of ewcm in the morning only, which is weird for me. It's been like 5 days now?! I'm hoping this is a good sign for this cycle. Let's hope it sticks around for OV too! 

I bought a stash of preconception vitamins for us both, but we've been pretty pants at taking them, what with not being at home or in a normal routine for 2 weeks now. 

HAPPY 2013 TO YOU ALL! :D Has anyone made any resolutions or goals for the coming year? I'd really like to overhaul my eating patterns. They have become pretty unhealthy since I got married and I'd like to eat healthily again. And with proper portion sizes instead of giganto portions! :winkwink:

Anyhoo, I'm back now, so be prepared to hear from me more often again :b

Take Care and Good Luck Ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi discoria welcome back, xx
happy 2013 to u too xxxx :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

DiscoRia, thankyou! I'm hoping it could all be good signs. 

Ah still no sign of AF yet, I'm starting to talk myself into late ovulation but I'm got weird pinching/stitch like feelings on the right side of my womb and my boobs are like balloons. Sorry! But they are. Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## lilesMom

dont be sorry katy, i have put up posts on way wrse stuff than my boobs ha ha xxxxx
fx for u sweetie, looking good :) xxxxxxxxx

i had a great nt last nt, 5 of my friends form school and me went to my friends place and went out got home at 3 am, we had such a good catch up and laugh. was great :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Still no AF! Keep having major doubts still though. Should I be?


----------



## lilesMom

i would so test hon, u cant know til u test xxxxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

I'm so nervous though. Incredibly nervous! I know I have to but I'm so nervous!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi Ladies

sorry for my absence again! Feels like I've not been on here for ages - spending most of my time either in bed, dozing on the sofa or hugging the toilet bowl :sick:

Katy - TEST! Do you know how many dpo you are?

Lilesmom - did I totally miss a post over xmas about losing your mucus plug?? What happened? I'm so glad the scan showed everything was ok, did they say if the plug would reform or something? And how come you need physio, have you got a bad back? I hope the treatments sort you out :hugs: My lower back has really been starting to play up. I was seeing a chiropractor before I got pg but not been back since. I know it is ok for me to go whilst pg but I kind of want to wait til we get the ok at the 12 week scan before I do anything.

Discoria - nice to have you back! Glad you had a good time over xmas. I definitely recommend taking the pre natal vitamins. I really think having DH take them did the trick for us. We started them the same time as I started clomid and only took 3 months for us to fall pg. They say sperm takes 3 months to form, so I really think him taking the vits improved the health of his swimmers :)

Belated Happy New Year to you all! Hope 2013 is a great year for all of us xxx


----------



## babybemine

Smiler82 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> sorry for my absence again! Feels like I've not been on here for ages - spending most of my time either in bed, dozing on the sofa or hugging the toilet bowl :sick:
> 
> Katy - TEST! Do you know how many dpo you are?
> 
> Lilesmom - did I totally miss a post over xmas about losing your mucus plug?? What happened? I'm so glad the scan showed everything was ok, did they say if the plug would reform or something? And how come you need physio, have you got a bad back? I hope the treatments sort you out :hugs: My lower back has really been starting to play up. I was seeing a chiropractor before I got pg but not been back since. I know it is ok for me to go whilst pg but I kind of want to wait til we get the ok at the 12 week scan before I do anything.
> 
> Discoria - nice to have you back! Glad you had a good time over xmas. I definitely recommend taking the pre natal vitamins. I really think having DH take them did the trick for us. We started them the same time as I started clomid and only took 3 months for us to fall pg. They say sperm takes 3 months to form, so I really think him taking the vits improved the health of his swimmers :)
> 
> Belated Happy New Year to you all! Hope 2013 is a great year for all of us xxx

Did DH take prenatal?


----------



## Smiler82

babybemine said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> I really think having DH take them did the trick for us. We started them the same time as I started clomid and only took 3 months for us to fall pg. They say sperm takes 3 months to form, so I really think him taking the vits improved the health of his swimmers :)
> 
> Did DH take prenatal?Click to expand...

^yep^


----------



## DiscoRia

Katy, I agree, test, test, test! :) 

Today is my 2nd positive OPK, so should be OVing today or tomorrow. Will be dtd tonight and tomorrow even though I'm not 100% (again, ugh!) and just want to sleep, sleep, sleep. 

I have had *loads* of cervical mucus this cycle, so I'm hoping it's a GOOD SIGN :D

I hate the tww and it's barely even started for me. I am going to have to find some fun projects to do to occupy myself in these coming weeks. Feeling positive though, so keeping my fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

I'm around 17 dpo, a lot of lower abdomen pain and sore boobs. I'm going to see out the 30 day cycle mark and then test. I've never taken notice of my AF, as I've had no need to. So I'm going to test Wednesday night. That'll be a 31 day cycle then!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Discoria sorry to hear you're not feeling 100%. Hope you get better soon! But great that you got 2 +OPKs and the increased cm is a great sign :) My 2wws really started to drag once I was on clomid, def agree getting some projects etc lined up to keep your mind occupied is a good idea. Got everything crossed for you this cycle.

Katy - wow 17 dpo! You could def test now if you wanted, though understand not wanting to get hopes up etc. Weds is not that far away though, good luck :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Smiler, that's why I think I'll wait a little longer. If it's a negative I'll wait a little longer and pop to the doctors. I hope I am just trying to keep a balanced mind! Xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi smiler so sorry ur so sick xxxxxx hope u feel better soon xxxxxxx
i have a bad back for yrs babe, i fell in work about 6 yrs ago and have back trouble since, i used to go for physio and chiropracter and stuff before but my physio said that it wil never be fixed just managed :) hated it at the time but used to it now ;)
went private for awhile but first physio was right after all :)
but im gla dthey r sending me now cos it would get worse with bump otherwise. 
the prolactin can cause back trouble in people or worsen it if u have it already .
yeah im not sure about goin before 12 weeks, i didnt do much before 12 weeks :) due to fear :) xxx
i cant remember if i put on here about mucus plug or not, maybe i forgot 
or maybe its cos its pma , :) not sure.
i had some (tmi) new weird mucus, it was clear but it was stringy and gloopy ,i knew it was weird so i rang doc office and nurse said i needed to be checked and it sounded like mucus plug . so i went in and doc said its normal and fine. but the nurse in my docs office is brilliant, she knows so much.... so i was a little freaked cos she thought it was to worry about. doc said so long as not pink or brown and ur not leaking fluid its fine.
but i wanted peace of mind of a scan. 
we hadnt bd very often cos i was a bit afraid , but it seems to happen very time we bd.
internet is very divided , come say normal and regenerates and some say they lost bubs after , so u can imagine i was a bit worried :) but alls ok thank god .
it put me off bd though a bit :)

disco ria fx for u sweetie, xxx
happy bding :)



im a dumping ground for food last few days adn im wrecked, off to bed early tonight me thinks :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! I havent been in here for a LONG time but figured I really needed some PMA! I see some of you are expecting (Congrats!!!) and some are still waiting for thier perfect lo to come. I am currently in the begining of a tww. Just a recap since I last wrote here... I fell pregnant back in the end of Oct with #2. Long story short, old dr didnt believe me which, ended up in ER which confirmed pregnancy and made me switch drs. New dr said my progesterone was lo and put me on it asap but it was too late. I mc at about 5 wks :( New dr did some tests and found out I had a genetic mutation (MTHFR) so put me on rx prenantals, baby asprin, and extra folic acid. Had an HSG and although they didnt see the dye go into one of my tubes, they said that all was still ok and now Im in the begining of my TWW. I hipe you all had a great holiday and new years eve and hope that 2013 brings us all the healthy babues we so ache for!


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov! :hi:

Oh I am so sorry to hear about your second loss :hugs: And also sorry to hear about the MTHFR...I don't really know what that is but at least you now have a diagnosis and you've been put on some kind of treatment. This pregnancy I have self-prescribed a low dose aspirin....not sure what my doc is going to say, I'll prob get told off. But I read it can help and can't hurt so I thought why not. How long are you going to take it for?

Lilesmom, speaking of aspirin, did your sister tell you how long she stayed on it?

Anyway mommylov I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and hope that this 2ww is your lucky one :hugs:

Lilesmom that must've been pretty scary when you thought you were losing your plug :( Maybe it was a combination of your cm and OH's semen?? I don't know about you but I am having so much cm this pregnancy it's a bit yucky :wacko:

Discoria do you know if you're in the 2ww yet? 

Katy good luck for testing tomorrow :)

AFM am feeling quite well today which is nice :) I had TWO packets of crisps. TWO! So bad!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler!! :hugs: MTHFR basically is a gene mutation. There are two variations of it and my understanding is that I have the more "mild" case for lack of a better term. I was told that what I have affects the way my body processes folic acid. Our bodies process it and convert it to a type of folate and with this mutation, my body isnt doing that. So I am on a prescrption prenatal that has the folic acid already converted for me. In addition to that, my dr put me on 3 1mg tabs of regular folic acid a day. So normally, we take 400-800 mcg of folic acid which is in our prenatals. With my prenantal and the extra folic acid I take, I need about 4000 mcg. She said that I didnt need the baby asprin but that I can take it as it wont hurt anything so I would think your dr wouldnt be upset with you taking it. Ive heard of lots of people having this issue that I have and Im glad that we got to the bottom of what may be causing my mc's but in th eback of my mind, I cant help but wonder "is there more?". Im hoping not and that I have a healthy bean in the making but only time will tell. I have to take the rx prenatal throughout my pregnancy but the folic acid I would think I would only take until the placenta takes over at about 12 weeks but I could be wrong. They are also going to be checking my prgesterone this friday. At my last visit on dec 28th, they sent me home with a bunch of pregesterone and told me to come in for blood work 7 days after my + opk. I got my + opk last fri and if my progesterone comes back low, then I have it in hand and can start taking it right away. Im really hoping this all works and Ill have a healthy bub. Thank you for the well wishes!! xoxoxo


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Thankyou Smiler. Will post how it goes! Eeeeeeeeeeekkkkk.


----------



## lilesMom

mommy lov welcome back here :)
pma all the way, i knwo u r very good at pma xxx
dont beat urself up if it slips for awhile , we r only human xxxx
fx for u this cycle sweetie xxxxxxxx

smiler glad u r feeling better today, yummy crisps, i cant eat um cos i get heartburn but i still do sometimes :) 
i just texted my Sil to ask her about d aspirin chick, il let u know when she answers me xxx ur so right so long as u dont have any health conditions already it cant do any harm xxxxx

katy fx xxxxx

my doc rang me today , my iron has dipped a little so im to start taking it every second day now. knew i was extra tired alright, so glad to have it explained :) 

and :dust: to all


----------



## lilesMom

smiler my Sil text me there, she took it till 16 weeks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov I have my FX for your blood tests this Friday. I hope your progesterone comes back nice and high. But it's great you have the supplements on standby in case you need them. Also it's interesting to hear what MTHFR is. I had no idea that could happen. Also have my FX for you that this is your only issue and the converted folic acid is all you need to have a healthy baby :hugs: :hugs:

Lilesmom sorry your iron levels are a little low but at least you have a reason for your tiredness. Are you taking iron tablets or liquid supplement? Just because DH used to run a health shop and he always had people coming in who'd had terrible trouble with their iron tablets (can lead to constipation) and he switched them over to a liquid supplement and they fared much better. It's best to take it with some orange juice because Vit C helps your body to absorb the iron a lot faster. After my mcs I took a supplement called spatone with a glass of OJ every morning and it really helped.

Thanks for letting me know what your sister said :thumbup:

Katy - any news?

AFM I know the answer to this is "symptoms can come and go and there's no need to worry!" but yesterday and today I've been feeling a lot better. Which just worries me that something is wrong :wacko: I'm still tired, but nausea and sickness seem to have abated. Oh how I wish I could have a scan now!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler thanks for advice hon, i gotta go get me a supplement now :)
i think it is a bottle but i cant remember name my doc said :) 
im sure chemist will know xxxx

i know how worrying those pesky symptoms are hon, i would be hoping for break from feeling sick and when it came if break was too long, ielonger than a day , id be wishin um back :) but i did have days at a time where i felt much better. 
i felt a reallly good kick this morn, :) all along it was more gentle, this was a very definite kick or punch :) :) 

katy did u test? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

No I haven't yet. Waiting for the OH to get home from work and well do it together. He's more nervous than I am! Thankyou for both your support:). Will let you know the news! AF is a week late, so I'm hoping its good news! Xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler and Lilesmom!!! :hugs:

Smiler, I know someone on another thread who actually said the same thing. She is very early along as well and her symptoms were coming and going. She just had a scan this morning and said that everything looked great so dont worry hun xxx

Liles, so glad they were able to find out what was causing you being so tired!!!

Katy, good luck with testing!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww you felt a kick! That is so lovely Lilesmom glad baby is growing big and strong :) :)

Thanks guys yeah rationally I know it's normal for symptoms to come and go, and lilesmom I've been the same wishing for the sickness to go and now it's gone I don't like it! I said today to DH that going for a scan at 10 weeks seems like such a long way away. He said why don't we go next week instead, when I'm 9 weeks. I know that's a bit earlier than when I lost the other 2, but part of me would quite like to go because even if things are ok now but go wrong later, at least with a private scan you get pictures to take home. It's always made me sad I don't have anything to remember the other 2 by. I'm also struggling a little to feel properly 'connected' to the baby, iykwim, so I hope a scan would help with that too. But I am seeing my GP tomorrow so I'm going to mention to her that I am worrying and maybe she will try and get me in for an NHS scan asap, who knows.

Katy - good luck!! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

what times does he get back katy, im impatient ha ha, 
i think its gonna be good news, i love good news :) xxxxxxx
either way u r still early in ur ttc journey so dont lose heart but its looking very good xxx

thanks mommylov xxxxxx

smiler great decision, i had hosp scan at 7.5 weeks ish and it helpped a lot, then i had one at nearer to 9 so was after i lost lile, xxxxx they help so much xxxxxxxxx
fx ur gp pushes for nhs one for u, but i think private one is great idea if not xxx

i felt really weird today, really dizzy and wobbly but i just started iron so hoping that does d trick, im glad they caught it when they did and it wasnt gone too low :) xx
it was galfer the doc told me take, i got the tablets for now, cos i wanna bring it up , then i may switch to lquid form after week r 2 once its hopefully back to norm. 
the liquid is a lower dose, im feeling so weird today i want the tablets for a few days :)


----------



## mommylov

Lilesmom, maybe you feeling woosy is from the baby kicking you? Not born yet and already wanting your full attention! heheh <3


----------



## lilesMom

hee hee maybe , its a demanding little thing already , must be agirl :) :)


----------



## mommylov

hehehheheh


----------



## Smiler82

Aww lilesmom sorry you are feeling weird :hugs: hopefully a little time on the tablets will sort you out xx

Haha yes I am also getting impatient for Katy's OH to hurry up and get home so we can find out xx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

I'm pregnant!


----------



## mommylov

:crib::wohoo:Congrats Katy!!!! 

Happy and Healthy 9 months to ya!:flower:


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Thankyou SO much. Oh my god, I didn't think it would happen so quick! Xxx


----------



## mommylov

so exciting! Hearing you guys posting :bfp: is giving me hope that I can do the same at the end of this tww... congrats again!


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Good luck, I wish you all the best. I'll send some baby dust your way xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks! Ill glady take some heheh


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey all I'm sorry I've been so hit and miss! Lots been going on with you lot! Mommylov good to hear from you again sorry about your sad news. I had a natural mc at 6 weeks at the end of Aug after the mmc in June. It's awful but I didn't think anywhere neat as sad/bad as mmc-but that's just me. I'd not grown attached like I had first time! At least you now know about the mutation. 

I'm 18w6d now and getting excited now! Bit like Smiler I've self diagnosed baby aspirin! One of my best friends had 2 mmc and 1 normal mc, had loads of tests but nothing. Specialist said to try baby aspirin for her-she now has a happy healthy 1 yr old daughter. She took it until 36 weeks. I'm following that I'm convinced it's helping me!!! No one can tell me otherwise. My doc laughed me out of place when I suggested said only for reccurent miscarriage but to me 2 was I didn't want to wait for a third!!!

Oh wow Lilesmom I cannot believe you felt it kick!!! I haven't yet-poo!!! Pleased for you. What's it like? Hope you're feeling better now you're on iron! 

Discoria I've tried to catch up but not sure if I've missed your posts -how are you? 

Katy I've kinda missed you joining the thread really but big congrats it lovely and all do exciting now! 

I'm all good, really starting to look preg. The reason I've been away south is its been my 30th birthday and I've been really busy seeing family, friends out etc, then tired! All seems good, listen to baby on Doppler fairly regularly -absolutely live it -best sound ever!!!!!! Pretty good, much more energy than first 13/14 weeks but ladies other stuff takes over! Sorry if tmi but constipation and uncomfortable trapped wind! Plus my stomach stretching etc is odd but wonderful all wonderful!!! 

I cannot wait until June to meet my baby! Or maybe May if it comes a little early! 

Babydust to you all x x x x x x


----------



## Smiler82

Congratulations Katy!!!! :happydance: so pleased for you xx

Hey hopeful nice to hear from you :) also interesting,to hear about the advice your friend was given re aspirin. Am scared to tell my doc I've self-prescribed it but going to use stories like that to explain my choice.

I hear ya on the constipation! Driving me mad already!

Oh and happy birthday :) :)


----------



## mommylov

Thank you Hopeful! Im so happy youre preg with your rainbow baby and hope the rest of your pregnancy is joyous :) Im terrified of not being able to carry. I know there are many with this MTHFR thing that I have and Im currently in the tww. I too felt way more connected with the first one mainly because we saw her and her heart beating away (I was convinced she was a girl). To see her at 6 weeks and then go in at 10 wk and be told that she died at 8 just broke my heart. Then I get preg a 2nd time and it was a nightmare that led me to a new dr but lost that one too. Thankfully I was not as far along but none the less a loss is a loss. So now Im hoping with this new dr and new findings Im hoping that my rainbow baby is coming. I am on Neevo & extra folic acid.. she told me that I can take the baby asprin if I want but I didnt need it so I too am self medicated with baby asprin I guess hehe. Im so glad this new dr didnt make we wait to mc for a third time before running all these tests and monitoring me the way they are. I was so devestated after the last one and what we went through (Lilesmom witnessed me go throught it) that they felt so bad and just started testing away. Keeping my fingers crossed that this tww ends with a BFP soon! You are one more that has me hopeful again so thank you!


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Thank you so much Smiler. I'm so happy. Was not expecting it so soon! The OH is over the moon. Thankyou so much for the support! Xx


----------



## babybemine

Dh and I are all clear and all labs were normal. If no pregnant this cycle then we will be trying femera next cycle


----------



## mommylov

babybemine, thats great! Happy :sex: to you and hope you catch that egg this cycle! heheh

I too am in the same boat. We were told to try this cycle and if I am not pregnant, then next cycle Im told I will be put on Clomid. Here's hoping that we dont need the meds!


----------



## lilesMom

KATYJAITCH said:


> I'm pregnant!

hurray congrats honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
katy is on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

lots of good news today xxxxxxxxxx yey 

hopeful welcome back , we missed u xx glad alls well sweetie xx

mommylov fx so hard for u honey xxxxxx

babaybemine that is great ur results r fab :) fx for u now chick xxx

smlier hope ur not feeling too sick hon xxxxxxxx

pma all the way, come on the bfps ad sticky beans xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

lilesMom, thankyou!!!!! I'm still in shock it's happened! I have the doctors tomorrow to confirm and a check up. It's AMAZING!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

it is amazing news katy :) congrats again xxxxxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Thankyou so much. Thankyou for the support to! Wow, can't believe it! X


----------



## Smiler82

babybemine I'm pleased for you that they didn't find anything wrong with either of you, but sorry you still have to go on femara. Did they say why they're giving it to you if there's nothing wrong? I hope it works - I know someone on here who had both her kids on femara. I think it's meant to be a little better than clomid - fewer side effects and doesn't thin the womb lining like clomid does. So FX for you :hugs:

Katy so nice to hear you so excited :) Got everything crossed for you is a H+H 9 months :)

Lilesmom how are you doing? Are the iron tablets starting to make a difference yet?

AFM I am in shock...just got a call from the hospital asking me to come in for a scan TODAY. OMG. I am so nervous. I saw my GP yesterday and she was annoyed I hadn't heard anything yet, because she wrote to them on Dec 14th. So she gave them a kick up the backside for me and in 2.5 hours I'll be in the u/s room...eeek. I am excited but also scared. If you read this before 2pm (UK time) please please please send me lots of PMA vibes :flower: xxxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Thankyou Smiler, I hope so too. 

Ahhh good luck! Hope everything goes ok! Lots of positive thoughts for you. Let us know how you get on! Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> babybemine I'm pleased for you that they didn't find anything wrong with either of you, but sorry you still have to go on femara. Did they say why they're giving it to you if there's nothing wrong? I hope it works - I know someone on here who had both her kids on femara. I think it's meant to be a little better than clomid - fewer side effects and doesn't thin the womb lining like clomid does. So FX for you :hugs:
> 
> Katy so nice to hear you so excited :) Got everything crossed for you is a H+H 9 months :)
> 
> Lilesmom how are you doing? Are the iron tablets starting to make a difference yet?
> 
> AFM I am in shock...just got a call from the hospital asking me to come in for a scan TODAY. OMG. I am so nervous. I saw my GP yesterday and she was annoyed I hadn't heard anything yet, because she wrote to them on Dec 14th. So she gave them a kick up the backside for me and in 2.5 hours I'll be in the u/s room...eeek. I am excited but also scared. If you read this before 2pm (UK time) please please please send me lots of PMA vibes :flower: xxxx



smlier best of luck sweetie , looking forward to ur great news :)
its better u were just told go to today, less time to tie urself in knots worrying xxxxxxxxxxxxxx ooohhhh i cant wait till u update, 
loads of :dust: and sticky vibes winging their way to u sweetie, hugs xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my doc rang me. 
blood tests a bit bad but not hideous :)
i have low thyroid but controlled with meds, its nudged its way back into hypo zone, 
i thought it was gone funky this last week, but when she said my iron had dipped i reckoned maybe that was at fault. am taking iron now anyway as well . 
my liver fx tests are also a tiny bit worse than last time but i think its cos i was on antibs in the meantime. 
she is not doing anymore for now just retesting in 4 weeks, i may say to um can i up my throid dose slightly anyway cos i have been symptomatic too so i prob need to .
bit peed off that all 3 things r worse but anyway so long as bub is ok im happy :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom yeah you are totally right, I'm kind of pleased I've only had a couple of hours in which to get nervous rather than a week or something :wacko: Will be leaving in 30 mins or so, should really have some lunch but too nervous to eat I think!

Oh no I'm sorry to hear your test results aren't coming back great. But they're not _awful_ are they? It's really good you're not at work with all this going on. At least you can get the rest you need and get to the docs when you need to. But yeah main thing is bubs is okay. Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

try and have something light hon so u dont feel fainty xxxxxxx
fx so hard for u and lovely pma winging its way to u. xxxxx

yeah il be alright, just a peed off cos i have been doin so well and being as healthy as i can :) but it will be fine :) xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Good news :) Baby is doing fine, all looking ok so far. My dates have changed slightly, they put me a few days ahead which is nice :) I thought I was 8+1 today but it's now 8+4. I was really touched by the lady doing the scan - they have signs up all over the place saying you only get photos at your 12 week scan, and you have to pay for them. But she printed one out for us and gave it to us for free. Means a lot to have a pic, just in case. I think I'd still like to go for a scan around 10 weeks just to be sure, but for now me and DH are really happy :)

Aw lilesmom sometimes these things just can't be helped even if you are taking care of yourself. I guess maybe pregnancy just throws things out of whack a little and there's not much you can do. As long as your doc is on top of it all it's ok :hugs: xx


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, so glad you were able to get in for a scan and that everythign looks great!

Got my bloodwork back for my progesterone and it was at 10.12 which indicated that I ovulated. At first they said that I didnt need to take the Crinone but I said since I was on the boarder can I just take it to be on the safe side and they said to go ahead and start it tonight. Im hoping that being at 10.12 last night (Night of 6dpo) wouldnt affect implantation :(


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I too think that pregnancy does funny things to our bodies. Even though you have been doing so good and got these results, dont let it get you down. With the meds that they gave you and time, Im sure you will be back to 110% in no time! :hugs:


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Glad to hear Smiler. That's good news! 

I'm so nervous still, is it natural to be worried up until you have a scan?!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler and mommylov thanks xxxxx
im still catchin up but im veyr forgetfull so had to post :)

smlier that is so great , woohoo for good scan xxxxxxxxxxx
and hurray for nice lady with ur scan pic, it makes all the difference to meet someone nice and lovely to have apic to look at when u get worried xxxxxxx

amy, if its borderline than u hve loads for implantation and now u r taking it so u will be A ok :) xxxxxxxxxxxx if it was really low now i may worry about implantation but its not so they caught it in time if it was gonna go lower xxxxxxxxxx hugs. xxxxx
enjoy ur hols and il be praying for good news when u come back xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

katy it is natural hon, just try to enjoy it, 
i read somewhere first time i was preg that we should enjoy it cos its way more likely things will be just fine and if not u will only have nerves and sadness from ur preg , 
so its better to enjoy as much as u can :) i would feel guilty when bub was born that i didnt enjoy it while it lasted, everyone says never wish preg away cos u cant get it back once gone :) xxxxxxx
but it is hard not to worry and be nervous hon xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im feeling a bit better tonight , maybe it was the low iron making me weird , hope it stays :) x


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Thankyou lilesMom, I just needed to hear it! That's made me feel so much better! Ye I just want to enjoy it. I'm excited but still really nervous. Thankyou for the advice:). How are things with you? Xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

we all get nervous cos its what we all want so much, only natural to have fear xxx
im good babe , feeling a lot better , i had lots of rest yest and on iron now for few days and am def startin to feel better :) thanks xxxxxxx
its so exciting isnt it when u get bfp :) xxxx congrats again :) heehee


----------



## KATYJAITCH

LilesMom, Ye it is, just some good positive thoughts and keeping my fingers and toes crossed! Thankyou again. 

Ah I'm glad you're starting to feel better, keep your feet up and get people to bring you lots of nice food! 

Oh my god, it is so exciting. I was in shock? I took 3 tests because I was so shocked it came up positive. I can't believe it happened so quick! Thankyou xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i had bought loads o cheapie tests cos i thought might take me ages to get preg ,
it only took 12 days , hee hee . so i kept takgin the tests for awhile to prove to myself i was still pregnant :) im still excited nearly 20 weeks later :) ha ha xxx

hi and hugs to all, hopw ye r having a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

LilesMom, I think it takes a while to sink in. I can't believe it! Wow, 12 days!? That's amazing. We're telling the OH's parents tonight. Just closest family til were ready. How you getting on!? How's the bump? Xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

its so nice seeing other peoples reactions :) it makes it seem more real to tell people i think :) 
we r much better today thank god :) maybe it was a touch of Ohs bug he had or maybe it was the iron dipping but i feel much better , hurray :)


----------



## withlovemom

Hello all u wonderful ladies....

I am back after a reallllyyyyyy long break.... Was tied up wid work & then was on a holiday wid family...so ws completely out of touch from this forum for more than two months..

How is everyone doing here???

It is going to take me quite a while to go thru d posts..
But i hope everyone is doin gr8..

As far as i go.... the new year has begun & hubby & I are ready to TTC.. Just two more days to go for BDD.. yeppiee.. i can't wait....it has been a really long wait & i m keeping my fingers crossed....

Lilesmom, Smiler, Hopefull, Bumptobaby, discoria.. How r u gals doin?? give me ur status update please ladies.. :) :)

& all d ladies who joined in d last two months while i was away, regards to all of u..

Keep me posted my buddies.. I am just so happy to be back here after so long.. :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi withlovemom :)
welcome back hon xxx
so glad ur nearly ready for bd time ;) enjoy and il keep my fx for u for this cycle honey. 
how have u been keeping? :) x
im good babe, 20 weeks today and im delighted things are goin ok this time so far thank god :) xxx
my iron and thyroid r a bit low alright so im tired but its small potatoes :) and fixable so im fine :) im also out o work for preg but im used to it now :) 
im looking into doin a childcare by nt thing , im goin to an open nt tomor nt :) 
if there are places left il do it id say :) 

hope everyone is good and had a good weekend :)


----------



## withlovemom

Hey lilesmom..
thanx for ur best wishes..:)

Wow u r already 20weeks... thts really cool.. i m sooo happy for u hon.. :) :)

Has ur doc suggested any medication for ur iron & thyroid??
U take d necessary rest & do things which give u joy.. 

Stay happy with PMA & everything will go smoothly babe.. :) :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

how is everyone doing? withlovemom nice to see you back :hugs: FX for you guys, I hope you fall pg very soon. Thinking happy thoughts for you xx

Lilesmom how are you feeling? Did you go to the childcare thing?

Katy it does take a while to sink in and totally normal to worry. My sis said to me the first time I fell preg, "welcome to the world of non-stop worrying" :) I bet even when we are 80 we'll still worry :) Did you tell some family yet?

mommylov I'm so pleased you ovulated :happydance: I think if I were borderline I would've done exactly the same as you and taken the tablets anyway. How many dpo are you now?

AFM I just got back from my first midwife appt. Nothing terribly exciting, I've been through these appts before where you go in with your folder, they tick a few boxes, stick your name on things and that's it :) I thought she might tell me off for taking low-dose aspirin but she was totally fine about it so that's a relief :)

xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend! :)

Smiler, Im about 9dpo today. POAS this morning and it was negative :( I was a bit crampy this morning but Im not sure if its from the Crinone. On friday I started the crinone and saw some brown on my pad that day (Sorry for the tmi) so I *think* it couldve been implantation but not sure. Havent had anything else since and had mild cramping on and off all weekend. Been having some crazy dreams and sleeping pattern is off now too. The cramping this morning got me excited/scared/nervous but again I dont know if its the Crinone or if I am infact pregnant. I guess Ill wait until tonight or tomorrow morning to poas again.

daily :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh FX for you mommylov I hope this is it. 9dpo is super-early for testing so try not to worry too much :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks doll! How are you doing?


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I'm ok :) Just really tired. Felt a bit sick today too but eating usually sorts it out. I'm starting to panic a little about work because it's just piling up, and I usually have to have at least one nap a day, sometimes two, and when I am awake my brain can be a bit foggy so I'm starting to fall behind. I don't know if I should get back to one of my clients and tell them I'm not well enough to complete the job. I hate letting people down but I guess the sooner I do it the sooner they can find a replacement. Prob means they will never return to me for work again though!!!

Are you going to test again tomorrow or leave it a few days? x


----------



## mommylov

awww ... well Im sure they would understand if they knew you were expecting. Are you going to tell anyone soon or wait?

I have a ton of cheapies and 1 CB digital left so dh jokes and says pee on the cheapies all you want but dont touch the digi until you get a + hpt on the cheapy heheh. I might try again tonight but seeing as how your urnine is more concentrated with fmu I dont know that I will get different results tonight. I really thought I would be able to do it this cycle and I know that its still early but I just feel since it didnt happen this morning, Im out :(

My dr told me if I dont get pregnant this cycle, that he will want to start me on clomid. I have never done that before and never had an issue getting pregnant before but I read that clomid can also help with progesterone. So IF I do have to do that next month, then maybe I wont need the Crinone after ovulation.


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom said:


> Hey lilesmom..
> thanx for ur best wishes..:)
> 
> Wow u r already 20weeks... thts really cool.. i m sooo happy for u hon.. :) :)
> 
> Has ur doc suggested any medication for ur iron & thyroid??
> U take d necessary rest & do things which give u joy..
> 
> Stay happy with PMA & everything will go smoothly babe.. :) :)

thanks hon :) yeah it has flewn by (is that a word :) ) , some weeks crawled but mostly flew :)
im already on thyroid med all the time, its been upped now startin today and have been on iron for nearly a week now so should be flying again soon :)
im not sick and im not working so i can rest, so no fear of me :) xxx
so gratefull to still be pregnant i can take what comes no prob :) xx
wont be long now till u ge tbfp too hon, so glad u got go ahead :)
did it take u long to get pregnant before hon? sorry from so many people on here i get confused., xxx
hope it happens fast for u and fx for lovely sticky bean xxxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i didnt go to the open nt on childcare but i have till next mon to enrol anyway, i was wrecked again tonight and couldnt face gettin ready to go. im gonna check it out more online first and prob enrol then online :) 
i dont know why but something is telling me now isnt the right time and i dont know why. im a little afraid that if my thyroid goes down again (which can easliy happen ) then i wont be able for it properly , i dont wanna pay 300 e unless i know i can give it proper energy. im feeling bit better again tonight so maybe i will. i have a week to decide anyway :) 
glad ur midwife didnt give out to u, not that she would have been right if she had, aspring does no harm when ur healthy and could do loads of good 
when should be ur next scan now? we live wishing time to hurry up dont we :) 
smiler could u get extension on ur work rather than hand it back to um ? 
if u explain why maybe they befine about it xxxxxxx

oh mommylov could totally be implantation xxxxxx fx xxxxxxxxxx
comon bfp :) xxxxxxxxxxx
when i got my bfp , it was with fmu, but i tested again that eve and got faint line too :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx remember stil early, i so think and hope u are. xxxxx
i lit a candle again for everyone todya , i always light 3, one for my family, one for my b and b family (aka all of ye :) ) and one for the world :)


----------



## mommylov

Awww thanks Laura!!!! :hugs: You are such a doll!


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Hello everyone! I really need some help! I'm still so worried and nervous, what doesn't help is that I'm crying all the time, think this could be hormones? I was expecting to be full of joy but the tears just don't stop! I'm worrying at every little thing. Just need some reassurance:( x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Katy :hugs: :hugs: Even when you want to have a baby it can still be a bit of a shock to get a bfp and it is totally normal to take a while for it to properly sink in. Then add on all the crazy hormones and you're bound to feel emotional. There was a small period of time with this pregnancy I was starting to think perhaps I had antenatal depression because I was feeling pretty low and totally disinterested in just about everything. I couldn't stand for DH to touch me and I just didn't feel happy at all. Pregnancy, unfortunately, isn't all roses :hugs: Hopefully the tears will pass once your system has gotten more used to your hormones. My low time thankfully only lasted about 5 days then I seemed to get over it.

Re worrying - I think everyone does! Basically impossible not to. I'm sure it prob doesn't help you chatting to neurotic people like me who are panicking all the time...also when you've not been pregnant before and don't know what to expect then it's natural to worry. You just have to take a deep breath, take one day at a time. You just have to try to remember that twinges, cramps etc are all totally normal. Your hormones are working to relax all your ligaments etc, so you will get twinges, and your womb will feel crampy because it is growing. Will you be able to get a scan soon to ease your mind?

Lilesmom - if you don't feel that it's the right time to do the course then maybe it's best not to. Your intuition is usually pretty good :) And thank you for lighting a candle for us all that is so lovely xx Are you having a scan on Jan 24th still? I just rang the private clinic and they booked me for the 24th at 10:30. Pleased to be having another scan but I suspect this time next week I'll be getting a bit jumpy!

Yeah I don't know what to do about work. I keep having to tell various people that I'm pregnant and I feel bad that these people are finding out before family. So if I told this client I'm pregnant and need an extension that's yet another person before my own brother and sister! I need to decide soon though, I know it's not fair on the client otherwise. Sigh!

xx


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Smiler, I see the Midwife in 5 weeks but I've booked into see a doctor in a week just to have a chat. It's alright the OH saying its all ok but I need to just speak to a doctor. Like you said, first pregnancy, don't know what to expect but you've helped a lot. I suppose until the 12 week scan I will just continually worry. But I will relax after that, as I know everything is ok. I'm trying to take it all lightly but it's so hard. The OH is saying I should be happy. But like you, I feel really depressed. But I suppose that's just my hormones. Thankyou for the reassurance. I'm so nervous! How are you getting on?


----------



## Smiler82

I think often us girls are a little more realistic than the blokes...despite our history my DH is really excited and keeps telling me to try and be more positive but I can't help but be cautious and not want to get my hopes up. It's good you've booked an appt with a doc for a chat hopefully that will help. Like I said in my last post I booked in for a private scan - maybe you guys could do that if you wanted? Mine is costing £80 which ok is a little bit pricey however the peace of mind is invaluable. I guess you could try fibbing to your doc and say you don't know your dates and weren't tracking AF then he may send you for a dating scan.

If you still feel depressed next week def mention it to your doc. I just saw the midwife yesterday and she gave me a leaflet about antenatal depression and was keen to let me know it is ok to come in for a chat because they can help you. I'm sure it is to do with the hormones for the most part, but keep talking too as that helps x

I'm getting on ok thanks, symptoms are easing up which on the one hand is nice but on the other it is worrying. But we had a scan after the symptoms started to go, so that makes me feel a bit better. I'm starting to get bad back pain which I had with both my other pregnancies but this time I'm going to see a chiropractor instead of just suffering with it x

Discoria I can see you're reading the thread :D How are you? What news? xx


----------



## mommylov

10dpo neg hpt this morning... feeling out :(


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov said:


> 10dpo neg hpt this morning... feeling out :(

:hugs: 10 dpo is still early. I think Lilesmom didn't get a bfp til AF was a few days late??


----------



## lilesMom

KATYJAITCH said:


> Hello everyone! I really need some help! I'm still so worried and nervous, what doesn't help is that I'm crying all the time, think this could be hormones? I was expecting to be full of joy but the tears just don't stop! I'm worrying at every little thing. Just need some reassurance:( x

this is all totally normal and is hormones honey xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxx
indmyself gettin teary at the silliest things. 
early on when i was sick, i could eat only at nt, one nt i decided the only thing that would make me feel better would be a cream cake, but local shops were closed and i couldnt jusify 20 min drive each way for chance of cream cake so i started bawling, i knew i was being a child :) but i couldnt stop anyway :) thats just one eg , there have been lots more chick :) xxxxxxx
it does pass, its very rare i get a teary day these days, its just ur body gettin used to all d hormones , big hugs xxxxxxxx
and worry is also very normal partly hormones, partly nerves :)
hits us all hon xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy ur soooo not out hon, i wasnt late smiler but it wasnt till 12 dpo and even that is really early, first time i was preg it was day af was due , but lots of people dont get bfp till week after af, amy so long as ugly :witch: hasnt shown up, ur in xxxxxxxxxx
being emotional could be a great sign sweetie, xxxxxx


smielr we wil be same day so hon, yup i stil have appointment on 24th , they better not try not scan me, il scream , ha ha, :) i want a potty shot :) xxxxxxxx
its nto far away for us now thank god. 
hon tell ur client, ur family wont know they know :)
and its different , its not like ur telling lots of friends and leaving out ur family, its necessary to make ur life go more smoothly, which helps ur bub :) 

My Sil had op today but they werent sure if it was cancer (the old inconclusive test result s) or not but thank god it all went well and she is out of the op :) 
my poor kitty was ina cat fight a t the weekend and got really nasty scratches on his eyes, they were all swollen and weepy, i think he got cat flu too, i went to vet and got him antibs yest and after 2 days he is so much better, poor little guy, 
evil neighbours cat!!! :) my kitty only has 3 legs cos he was knocked down when small and had to get one chopped off . i know its silly to people who dont love cats but i love him to bits , i hate seeing him sick, :) he is on the mend thank god. 
the iron is making me sicky but its worth it for what it does for me and bub, :)
overall feelign much better with extra meds, :)
happy lols can come back again. 
when thyroid is low so is my mood , its yucky :) xxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh gosh Lilesmom that's terrible you thought your sis may have cancer but am so relieved for you all that she is ok :hugs: :hugs: And sorry for your cat too! Have to say I'm not an animal person myself but DH and his whole family are and I know how much they have loved their pets in the past and been so worried when the pets have gotten ill. 

Glad to hear your mood has improved that's good :) Shame about the side effects of the iron but it's def best for you and bubs. 

Yeah I think you have a good point about it being different telling certain people about your pregnancy before you tell family. I think I may have to email tomorrow :/ DH just told me to 'man up'!!


----------



## lilesMom

hey smiler it was my sister in law, but she is in our family ages and is lovely :) 
she actually kept it pretty quiet till recently, i only found out on sunday , she went into hosp on mon and op today so i didnt have too much worry time before i found out thank god :) im really glad it turned out well for them all :) 
yeah i woudlnt see anything wrong in tellin um hon, if it helps in ur work. xxxxxxxx 
ur Dh sounds like mine :) not lots o sympathy there , ha ha xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh poor her it must've been so stressful, just so pleased everything is ok :hugs:

Ha normally DH is quite sympathetic, but I think he's worrying about money a little bit. I told him how much I would earn for the whole project, and that was when he told me to 'man up' :D But I just spoke to him again and said I'm going to ask if they can find another freelancer to help out, so I should still earn at least half of what I thought I was going to earn, which I don't think is too bad. I just think it's better not to get myself stressed out with too much work :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

smiler good choice hon xxxx
best of both worlds, u stil get paid , with less stress xxxxxxxx :)
i was only messing about lack of synpathy, if its serious thing i get it off Oh , if its something he considers not major i get mocked :) but to lighten up the mood , not to annoy me if u know what i mean :) xxx

hope everyone is well :) xxxxxxxx

i feel heaps better, its great, i managed my hour walk yest and all, i had only been managin 20-30 mins which isnt enough but i genuinely was too dizzy and crappy. 
i woke up myself with no alram , having finally had enough sleep. .:) and only 9 hrs , as opposed to 12 -16 and still be tired, :) hee hee 
life is good again :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

11 dpo, negative hpt. I went to the restroom this morning and wiped and saw a few spots of bright red blood. Wiped a few more times and didnt see anything and it was clear so I dont know what to make of it. Went to the bathroom just now and nothing. Its too early I think for AF but I think too late for IB. I dont know what to think...


----------



## lilesMom

amy could stil be implantation but if it is u prob get late bfp xxxx
implantation is 7-10 days after Ovv so could very easily still be xxxxx fx xxx


----------



## mommylov

Im hoping... just dont ever remember having it before and scared that it was a tinge of red not pink or brown. Been in the bathroom a few times since and havent seen anything so idk.


----------



## lilesMom

anything i got different this time i took as a good sign, :) i know waiting is soooo hard but its all we can do , wait and hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxx fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Pos on opk yesterday. Bd in am then had to spend the whole day in hospital with mil who had. suspected carcinoid of appendix. They thought they might have to remove parts of the colon and the appendix. Thank God she just had a laproscopic appendectomy and everything else is looking good. Bd today in am and then had neg opk. Are we done "having" to bd or do we need to keep going? For how long...what is the window?


----------



## lilesMom

id keep going for 2 days or so to be sure :)
also some people keep doin the opks in case of a second surge, not common but can happen regularly enough, xxxxxxxx
fx for u baby be mine


----------



## withlovemom

Hi ladies..

So my last AF had started on 8th Jan..
Now i dont really use OPK..but i use this online calender which gives ur approximate date of ov as per ur length of cycle etc.. Based on that
I was supposed to OV by 17th Jan.. so we started BD on 16th onwards without protection..but on 17th hubby got stuck in work & was out of town for the same hence we could not BD that day ( my poor hubby..he said sorry so many times for this..i love him to bits )..so we BD tonite ( 18th Jan)..

but does that mean v hv lost this month's chance???

I just needed some experienced opinions..

I know this is a PMA forum..but i got lil down coz things did nt go as i had planned & it has already been a really long wait for me.. :( :(


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov how are you doing? Any news on AF or BFP? Personally for me, I always spotted before AF however I've read so many ppl on here saying that they had a light period at the time AF was due, but still turned out they were pregnant :) 

babybemine I agree with lilesmom, keep going just in case :)

withlovemom don't worry about not feeling the PMA, that's why we're here to keep each other smiling :hugs: Are you paying any attention to things like EWCM and ov cramps to help you pinpoint the date of ov? Online calendars are ok if you are totally clockwork, but they're only going on stats from past cycles and any cycle anything can happen! Sometimes O can be early or late, you just don't know. So I would say if you're not 100% sure if you ovulated then you should keep on BDing in case it happens in the next couple of days. But even if you did OV on the 17th, having sex on the 16th still puts you in with a chance :hugs:


----------



## withlovemom

Thanx smiler :)

Well i do keep track of CM & i did have EWCM on d 17th.. 
What is getting me more worried is today ( 18th Jan) my cm is again thick & sticky & cream in color ( Sorry TMI) basically it is not like EWCM.. so i hope my "environment" down there is still sperm friendly..

Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm well to be honest your cm doesn't sound like it's fertile anymore :( But, as I say, you did make love on the 16th - did you have sex any other times before then? Even if you didn't, you are still in with a chance as they do say it's better to have sex before ov rather than the day of ov. Do you normally get a lot of ewcm or not really? I never really got much, so started using PreSeed.


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> So my last AF had started on 8th Jan..
> Now i dont really use OPK..but i use this online calender which gives ur approximate date of ov as per ur length of cycle etc.. Based on that
> I was supposed to OV by 17th Jan.. so we started BD on 16th onwards without protection..but on 17th hubby got stuck in work & was out of town for the same hence we could not BD that day ( my poor hubby..he said sorry so many times for this..i love him to bits )..so we BD tonite ( 18th Jan)..
> 
> but does that mean v hv lost this month's chance???
> 
> I just needed some experienced opinions..
> 
> I know this is a PMA forum..but i got lil down coz things did nt go as i had planned & it has already been a really long wait for me.. :( :(

no way have u missed it sweetie xxxxx u be fine, its more important Bd the 2 days before Ov than after, but u cant know for sure what day u Ov, its only predicting and u Bd a good few times around the time u should Ov so u will have lots of :sperm: in with a chance of catching ur egg xxxxxx hugs hon. 
u will be fine , u have it covered xxx
did u ever look up SMEP, the sperm meets egg plan ? 
i did my own version of smep without the opks too. 
i started Bd this time day 12, (cos we were waiting for liver test results, would normally start day10, skip day 11) , we Bd 3 days in a row and then went to every second day for a bit. it worked thank god :)
but dont worry bout skipping a day cos sperm can live up to 5 days in good conditions xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, af came this morning :(. Dr wants me to start clomid on monday (Ive never taken it before... never thought it would get to that point :( ) and wants me in for an ultrasound on the 29th. Im just numb at the moment. I love my husband to death but when I say Im numb.. I just feel like Im going through motions at this point i.e. work, store, home, clean, sleep, etc. BD is the last thing on my mind. Just so tired of the dissapointment.


----------



## lilesMom

hugs amy xxxxxx
please dont give up, i really think its gonna happen soon xxxxxxx
why clomid though when u have been able to get pregnant twice fast urself, i dont understand why doc thinks u have to take clomid hon, would u give it one more month with prog and folic ???? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
love and hugs hon, i hate to see u down when ur so sunny normally xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I'm not sure why, maybe they aren't telling me something or they think its a quick fix?


----------



## lilesMom

i donno hon, they have to tell u stuff about u dont they? i reckon the woudlnt be allowed hold back info on u , xx if they think it will help sure it cant do harm but i dont think u have problem Ov and i thought thats what clomid did, maybe i have a simplistic view of cloimd , it could do lots i dont know of xxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hey Mommylove,

Hugs to hon.... 

I know how it feels..But like they say..the night is d darkest just before the dawn....
We just have to keep going ahead..& whenever u feel down emotionally, this bnb group will b there to make u feel better..

Take care & stay hopefull dear..

Lord almighty has got something beautiful planned for us..

We just have to trust him :)

Will keep u n all d wonderful ladies here in my prayers..


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so much. That's very sweet. I know thus too shall past but I guess this is all happening at the worst time. My edd fir my first lo was 2/13/13 :( I'm hoping the clomid works and everything goes smooth. From what I've been reading it helps with the size if eggs. Since I ovulate just find on my own I'm hoping it will help me get a sticky bean. 

Hope you all have a good weekend :)


----------



## lilesMom

i just came on to say hey, im a bit ratty today so il keep quiet ha ha
no proper reason really , just lots of little ones .
hugs and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Smiler82 said:


> Discoria I can see you're reading the thread :D How are you? What news? xx

Hello Ladies, Smiler is right, when I have some spare minutes, I come and check for updates on my phone, but I HATE writing replies from there, so have been silent :blush:

My update will come shortly... xx


----------



## DiscoRia

KATYJAITCH said:


> I'm pregnant!

Congratulations!!! xx :thumbup:

I am sure it's only normal to be nervous Katy :hugs: 

Just remember that we can only truly live in the moment and right now, right at this moment everything is just how it is supposed to be :) xx 

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you xx


----------



## DiscoRia

It seems there have been lots of ups and downs since I last posted! 

I hope you are doing ok *LilesMom* ((hugs)) to you xx

*MommyLove*, if you feel it's the right move for you, go with the Clomid, if you're not sure, speak to your doctor and ask questions maybe they can better explain the decision so you at least are better informed and can make a decision together? I understand your feeling tired of the disappointment (((hugs))) just remember that each cycle is bringing you closer to meeting your little one xx

*WithLoveMom*, I agree with what everyone has said, it's more important to bd before OV day so you haven't missed your chance this month. Keep your chin up and GOOD LUCK! :) xx

*Smiler*, I think you're making a good decision. If you are worried about the stress level of work, I would do whatever I can to keep that to a minimum. Sure, money is important (especially for men, what with the role of 'provider' plonked on them by society), but it is not everything, health is WAY more important, so what is right for you all in the bigger picture, whatever that happens to be :) xx

*Babybemine*, did you get any more bd in? How are you feeling about this month? Good Luck! xx

Sorry if I missed anyone, I am thinking of you all :) xx


----------



## DiscoRia

...As for me, AF is just settling in. 

Both me and OH are pretty bummed out. He even said this morning that this was the first time he felt really down about it, that he feels like it's about time we had a baby already... that just made me feel even more love for him and finally like I'm not going through the monthly disappointment alone. 

This cycle we bd'd loads at the right time and were both feeling pretty hopeful. I have had spre boobs for days now and I had really strange cramp type feelings on 7dpo like I've never felt before and was really hopeful for implantation. 

However after having sex this morning I'm spotting reddish pink and have had af type cramps all day. Sure, I'm not out till I get real AF, but I'm under no illusion here, I'm not pregnant this month.... so onto another cycle!

I guess if there was a blastocyst and there was implantation that something just wasn't right and it wasn't meant to be. This thought is so much more comforting than the idea that we've never EVER conceived in this whole time. Never having seen a positive test, I am slowly losting hope that I ever will :\

On the flip side I went through my app last week, looking over all my temping and bd'ing data and realised that out of the past 9 cycles, there were 2 of them that were complete misses (no sex near OV day at all, one of which I seemed not to OV either) and 2 cycles that we bd'd 4 days before OV but no closer, so that makes me feel a little smidge better about the situation. 

I think that after a total of 12 cycles of 'real' trying i.e. evidence of ovulation from temping and bding at the right times, I want to take a break. Not for long, just to stop temping, stop opking, stop stressing because as much as I try to relax, I want a baby so much, it makes it hard NOT to think about it constantly! Especially as I work with small, adorable children.

Anyhoo, I am already feeling more positive about next cycle. It is our 8 year anniversary on the 8th of Feb and I may be ovulation around this time. Also, if by some miracle we conceive this coming cycle, baby would be due around the same time as DH's birthday! Either way there is going to be plenty of BDing this month ;) 

I wish you lovely ladies a great weekend xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi disco ria, that was a good update :)
im grand , was just a bit cranky :) im fine again babe xxxxx thanks 
sorry af came honey, xxxxxx hugs
if u had 6 cycles out of 9 that u reckon u didnt Bd near Ov then it isnt too bad u havent got bfp , i mean as in there most likely isnt some reason for it other than bad timing. 
now u know and r totally tryin u should catch soon, fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxx
hope all else is well with u xxxxxxxxx

hi to all. 
i left myself logged in all day by accident, i havent been lurking i just didnt log out properly, :)


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey all,

Just a quick hi to let you know all good with me . Had my 20week scan -all great. We didn't find out the sex-having a surprise in June which will be nice.

Been trying to keep up over last few days but just on phone these days rarely on comp so not been replying-just lurking. You are all keeping PMA so well!

Discoria, withlovemom, mommylov, babybemine it WILL happen for you all! After 2 mc (one being a mmc) we only bd ONCE the month we got preg with this sticky bean-we'd done it loads some months but we said if it was mean to be... And it obviously was. We'd been so down :( I cannot say anything to really make you feel better ppl couldn't to me but just try to keep strong and keep PMA. When it's mean to be your baby -it will be!!

Smiler how are you?? How many weeks now? Thinking about you honey lots!!!!!! Crossing everything!!!!!! Katy how you doing? Any symptoms??

Lilesmom all good? 20(ish) week scan soon-it's lovely. My lo wriggled but was so well behaved-thought it would be longer than 12w scan as that's what we were told to expect but in all right positions do v quick!! Wonderful though! Cannot wait for June!!! Think I've just started to feel baby move in last few days :)

Baby dust and big big hugs to all x x x x

Ps


----------



## withlovemom

*lilesmom,smiler,hopeful,discoria,mommylove,babybemine..*

i just wanted to say that i draw a lot of strength from u all & all d ladies on this forum....

n i pray that all of us get our little miracle soon..

big hugs to all..


----------



## lilesMom

hopeful thats great , alls well :) 
mine is on thurs , even though i be closer to 22 weeks, 
its nearly here anyway, first appointment im excited more than nervous for :)
i porb be nervous nt before but i dont feel the dread this time ;) 
i can feel him/her movin away but only a few times a day, bub seems to sleep lots, may be good sign for when bub is born , ha ha xxxxxx glad alls well with u sweetie xxxxx

withlovemom , aw thanks hon xxxx
u too. ye all have been a great support to me as well xxxxxx
hugs and :dust: to u hon xxxxx
hows all with u? xxx

hi and hugs to all :)

im so much better today , had a bit of a cranky day yest, im blaming hormones :)
hee hee
i walked for 2 x 1 hr yest , im keeping up my fruit and veg , the iron and thyroid tablets have kicked in, so i feel way better again thank god, its great :)


----------



## babybemine

BD on cd 5 and 10
CD 14 I was positive on OPK BD on that day and the next. No BD since then. Been working alot saving up for our new house and DH has been sick.
Hoping it was enough BD for us.
DPO 5 right now. Felt flushed yesterday and had low grade temp 99 degrees. Been thirsty alot. BB's slightly tender and a little gassy. Other then that no real symptoms. Just waiting the tww out and remaining hopeful.

If no BFP then at least we have Femera to look forward to this next cycle.


----------



## Smiler82

Hi Ladies

haven't been on for a few days, sorry for the massive post but here is me catching up with everyone's news :)



mommylov said:


> Thank you so much. That's very sweet. I know thus too shall past but I guess this is all happening at the worst time. My edd fir my first lo was 2/13/13 :( I'm hoping the clomid works and everything goes smooth. From what I've been reading it helps with the size if eggs. Since I ovulate just find on my own I'm hoping it will help me get a sticky bean.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend :)

mommylov I am kind of surprised they are saying clomid already, and you don't have any ovulation problems? However I know clomid is the 'go to' drug for people with unexplained infertility so it's not totally unusual. But yes you're right, it can help to improve the quality of the egg. What it also does is help with progesterone levels after ovulation. This is obviously good for a fertilized egg, but just be warned that it leads to more symptoms during the 2WW - on my first round of clomid I was convinced I was preg because of all the symptoms, but I wasn't. So disappointing! Also many ladies on here have found that it can increase their LP by a few days - this didn't happen to me but there is a chance it could happen so just be aware that it can be slightly harder to know exactly when AF is due. I just hope it does the trick for you. When will you be starting it?




DiscoRia said:


> Smiler82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discoria I can see you're reading the thread :D How are you? What news? xx
> 
> Hello Ladies, Smiler is right, when I have some spare minutes, I come and check for updates on my phone, but I HATE writing replies from there, so have been silent :blush:
> 
> My update will come shortly... xxClick to expand...

Tee hee sorry I'm exactly the same - I often check the threads on my phone in bed, then think "I'll reply tomorrow" and then I forget :wacko: Tis a pain typing on the little screens :)



DiscoRia said:


> ...As for me, AF is just settling in.

Oh hun I'm so sorry :hugs: is AF definitely here now? You are so strong to be able to look at this in a more objective way and be reasonable about how many chances you've really had over the last few months. I know it is still crappy that you're not pregnant though and we all understand your frustration. The last 2 years having no BFP in that time also made me think it would never ever happen again, I just could not visualise it at all. I know it sounds silly but it was part of the reason I decided to do OPKs because I just wanted to see two pink lines on something!!!!

Have you thought any more about going to the doctor? I know you talked about it before but you weren't sure if it was too soon. But yeah I think taking a break is a good idea if that's what you feel you need to do. We took a break early in 2012 and whilst I really didn't want to, within a week or so of not temping, not stressing, I did feel more relaxed. I found it helped to plan things to do in that time, stuff that I wanted to do just for the fun of it. It really helped to get my strength back and plough on with the ttc once the break was over.

But you never know this anniversary cycle could be the one :) I do hope so. But either way I hope you guys really enjoy yourselves, have you got any plans?



Hopeful335 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a quick hi to let you know all good with me . Had my 20week scan -all great. We didn't find out the sex-having a surprise in June which will be nice.
> 
> 
> Smiler how are you?? How many weeks now? Thinking about you honey lots!!!!!! Crossing everything!!!!!! Katy how you doing? Any symptoms??
> 
> Lilesmom all good? 20(ish) week scan soon-it's lovely. My lo wriggled but was so well behaved-thought it would be longer than 12w scan as that's what we were told to expect but in all right positions do v quick!! Wonderful though! Cannot wait for June!!! Think I've just started to feel baby move in last few days :)
> 
> Baby dust and big big hugs to all x x x x
> 
> Ps

Hey hopeful! That's so great all is looking well :) It sounds like it was a really great experience :) What is your EDD?

Thank you for your kind thoughts!! I am 10 weeks today. We are right in the 'danger zone' now so hard not to be nervous, but I think I'm doing an OK job of keeping a lid on it. We've got a private scan booked for 10:30am on Thursday so really excited to see the baby again but also a tiny bit terrified in case it's bad news :/ 



withlovemom said:


> *lilesmom,smiler,hopeful,discoria,mommylove,babybemine..*
> 
> i just wanted to say that i draw a lot of strength from u all & all d ladies on this forum....
> 
> n i pray that all of us get our little miracle soon..
> 
> big hugs to all..

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: withlovemom I'm glad you find the forum helpful. This thread in particular has really helped me to keep going I don't know what I would've done without these lovely ladies :) I know it's hard to keep the PMA going but we're all here to step in on the days you can't manage it :hugs:



lilesMom said:


> hopeful thats great , alls well :)
> mine is on thurs , even though i be closer to 22 weeks,
> its nearly here anyway, first appointment im excited more than nervous for :)
> i porb be nervous nt before but i dont feel the dread this time ;)
> i can feel him/her movin away but only a few times a day, bub seems to sleep lots, may be good sign for when bub is born , ha ha xxxxxx glad alls well with u sweetie xxxxx
> 
> withlovemom , aw thanks hon xxxx
> u too. ye all have been a great support to me as well xxxxxx
> hugs and :dust: to u hon xxxxx
> hows all with u? xxx
> 
> hi and hugs to all :)
> 
> im so much better today , had a bit of a cranky day yest, im blaming hormones :)
> hee hee
> i walked for 2 x 1 hr yest , im keeping up my fruit and veg , the iron and thyroid tablets have kicked in, so i feel way better again thank god, its great :)

So great to hear you're feeling better Lilesmom! I think we're all allowed a cranky day every now and again :) You are so good with all your exercise, I'm totally rubbish. Some days I just walk to the local shop and back. Other days I go all the way into town but when I get home I'm shattered and have to sleep!

Ah that's so exciting you and hopeful are feeling your babies move around now :) I think I heard that the baby tends to sleep when you're moving around because the motion sends them to sleep? 

What time is your scan on Thurs?



babybemine said:


> BD on cd 5 and 10
> CD 14 I was positive on OPK BD on that day and the next. No BD since then. Been working alot saving up for our new house and DH has been sick.
> Hoping it was enough BD for us.
> DPO 5 right now. Felt flushed yesterday and had low grade temp 99 degrees. Been thirsty alot. BB's slightly tender and a little gassy. Other then that no real symptoms. Just waiting the tww out and remaining hopeful.
> 
> If no BFP then at least we have Femera to look forward to this next cycle.

FX for you babybemine :) Will you test before AF is due or wait til she is late?

:hugs: to all!

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine, sounds like u got it covered hon xxxxx
u bd on all the right days so fx for u sweetie xxxxxx

smiler that was a good post :) very thorough :)
my app is at 9.45, some of my sis and stuff saying i might not get a scan at this one. 

i thought i would automatically but my niece has 4 month old and she said they give u an option whether to have a scan, im not to proud to beg for one if needs be , haha 
im a little bit weird today, just found out my mom has skin cancer. 
i know it is the most easily treated one and im sure she will be ok but its worrysome at same time. my dad had it yrs ago and is flying ever since they took it out . 
so im gonna push it to back of my mind til we know more about it .
i have to go to the dc now for my notes and we have the same doc so i might ask them if they have anymore info from the biopsy. does it just tell u u have skin cancer or can it tell u how deep its gone, im not sure so il try and ask um. xxxxx
im just thinking out loud here, dont mind me :) 
it helps to actually type it and reason it out a little :) xxxxxxxx
i have a stong feeling she will be fine but cant help wavering a little :) xx

love and hugs to all. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Lilesmom :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your mum, what a shock that must have been :hugs: Hopefully she will make as great a recovery as your dad, and hope the doc can answer your q's to help put your mind at ease a little xxx Of course it's going to be hard for you to be 100% certain she is going to be ok, it is a very uncertain time. Just get any worries off your chest here won't you sweetie xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks smiler, 
i talked to the doc , she has out of 3 tyes of skin cancer she has the medium one, 
its not life threatening as it is but can move so needs to be taken out. 
i am 95% sure she will be fine :) 
i came home to find a letter from work saying htey want me to go to work doc tomor, 
our place is covered in snow and ice and it is an hours drive away, its at 3 pm though so if roads r ok il go, way to give me lots of notice, less than 24 hrs :) oh well. 
i think its just a formality , anyone who is out over a certain length of time gets sent. but i still hate goin. :) if roads are bad they can just reschedule me :)

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
if roads r too bad they can f-off till they get better :)


----------



## KATYJAITCH

Hiya all! Sorry, been off the radar for a while. Things are going ok! Still a nervous wreck. Could anyone help me out, I'm now 6 odd weeks pregnant and I'm worried, again! Up until this week, after sex I had cramping, nothing too bad and it went after a few minutes. But at 6w+1d, no sign of cramping after sex at all!? Is this ok? Or is it not good?! Pleeeeassssee someone help:(. 

Hope you're all doing well!!!!!:) xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi katy , thats notmal hon, ive had crampy feeling on and off, it can go for weeks and come back when bub grows again., im pretty sure its just uterus stretching ans changing , so maybe u are in ebtween bubs growth spurts :)
thats why i think it comes and goes for me anyway cos usually il have the crampy stretchy feelin for few days followed by bigger bump xxxx
dont worry about being worried, :) being worried is normal chick. xxxxxxxx
its just cos we really want everything to go ok for our Lo :) xxxxxxxx hugs


----------



## lilesMom

i went to work doc today anyway, it was just a red tape, filling in forms thing. i just told him what my doc said and he agreed again, it is a waste of his time and mine but i suppose they gotta do it., the main roads were good, my own little road has icy patches but not bad, i dont mind driving on snow usually but with bub in my tummy im more nervous of it :) xxxxxxx
hi , hugs and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom I'm glad you got to work and back safely! Shame it was just all red tape but I suppose you've got to do it to keep your nose clean. I was also nervous going out on the road the other day because of being pregnant but luckily the main roads are fine, just getting in and out of our road is a little dodgy :/

How did your appointment go today Lilesmom? Did you get a scan in the end? We had ours this morning and it was just so cool. Baby's looking fine and he was wiggling around a bit, so cute :) We got to hear the heartbeat as well, which was brilliant. It was 165, which she said was great. She pointed out everything to me, we could see the cord and then she changed the screen so you could see the blood flow marked out, and she also checked the general area which was nice. I sometimes worry I could have a cyst or something because of all the aches and uncomfortableness, but ovaries were totally fine, all totally fine. PHEW. We got 3 photos and a DVD. So happy :)

The last couple of days I've been feeling pretty rough - I had a migraine on Tuesday, which I've never had before. It was so, so, so painful. I felt bad taking paracetamol but I just had to, I was in tears with the pain. Then yesterday I could barely eat I was feeling so sick but today it's all gone! It's so weird how everything comes and goes.

Katy - as Lilesmom says it's normal to cramp, it's normal to not cramp! It is just everything stretching and growing. Now I'm a little further along I'm finding my abdomen gets uncomfortable at times too, which I think is all the organs etc starting to be pushed up because of a bigger womb. So unfortunately it's just something we have to get used to! Are you having a scan anytime soon?

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Smiler, I dont have any ovulation issues that I know of. The only thing that has been questioned is my progesterone which I guess could relate to the way I ovulate. My understanding is that they are having me do this to see if they can get a good size egg and thats where the clomid comes in. I take it the bigger the follicle, the bigger it will be and the more progesterone it will produce during the LP. I have my scan on tues to see what the follicles look like so I will find out!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## lilesMom

he guys smiler im so glad u had a great scan hurray, im only home now, im wrecked . 
scan went great too , bub is growing away fine thank god :)
il do a proper post tomor, i just didnt want ye to think something was wrong if i didnt post back, :)
so glad all went well smiler xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Achey cramping going on. Sore throat that comes and goes. Have not had much of the groin discomfort this cycle ....which nurse says probably occurs because of folicle and implantation etc.....hope since it is not the same as normal cycles.....it is a good sign.


----------



## withlovemom

hi ladies..
how is everyone doin??

I am getting really impatient..
Can anyone tell me how many days after OV the implantaton bleeding occurs??

I did not have any Implantation Bleeding last time as well..& I dont have any strong symptomps as such..I did nt have them last time as well..

For d last two three days, I am getting really tired by d end of d day.. feeling really sleepy..crash into d bed in no time..legs ache a lot....occassional cramps in lower back n either sides of lower belly.... but all this can also be due to my hectic work schedule.. so don't know if i should draw any conclusion..

The other thing is that i am still having milky white liquidy moist CM when i wipe..
(sorry tmi)..i generally feel dry after a couple of days after OV..but this time i m still feeling wet.. i am also feeling blotted and have a lot of gas.. has anybody else had this as a symptom??

i know i should not get my hopes up till i take a hpt..which i wil be doing after 4th Feb..( that is when i would get my AF if we hv missed this month's chances..i m trying to resist to test early..seeing a negative is going to be very hard..so wil try and wait.. )

Hope everyone is doing fine..

Hugs n prayers n babydust to all..


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks Lilesmom :) We were both on a high after the scan it was great. It's starting to feel real now, and I've watched the DVD about 10 times already! But it's funny because both DH and I now kind of feel even more scared because I guess seeing him/her now looking like a real baby I think we both fell in love with them and so now we feel like if something goes wrong again it's going to be even harder to deal with. I can't believe I didn't think of that before going for a scan! Don't get me wrong, I'm not a total nervous nellie or anything but I guess before, I was keeping a bit of an emotional distance in case something went wrong, and now I've let myself get totally wrapped up in it and feel so happy and excited, I don't know how I'll manage if something goes wrong :/

But yay for you Lilesmom glad everything is still looking peachy :) How many weeks are you now? I can't remember if you said you were going to find out the gender or not? Or will you find out and keep a secret? We've decided we will find out because DH really thinks its a girl and I really think it's a boy. I do like surprises, but I'm really getting attached to the idea of having a boy so it might be wise to find out so I can readjust before baby arrives if they turn out to be a girl :)

withlovemom - I'm not sure exactly but I know implantation itself can happen around 7-12 days after ovulation so I guess you would expect to see bleeding around that time also, or maybe even as late as 13 or 14 dpo if it takes a while for the blood to make its way out. I personally have never had it so I don't know. I don't want to get your hopes up at all but when I got pg this time I also noticed more CM when I would usually be dry. I didn't have any other symptoms though, just a couple of strange cramps and mild breast pain but that was it. Good luck hun I hope this is your cycle x


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine fx hon. 

with lov mom, i was the same when i got my bfp this time, was bloated , gassy and tired from about 3 or 4 dpo, thought i was imagining it cos i wanted to be preg for a few days, cos i thought it was too soon for sypmptoms, fx for u honey. 
impantation is 7-10 days after Ov so i would imagine implantation bleeding would be around same time but ive never got it so im not sure xxxx
i get the being impatient, tww is yucky xxxxxxxxxxx
fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxx

smiler i was the same hon, i was so focused on the scan that i forgot i might stil be nervous after it :) which i of course was but less so after the scan and with every week i put behind me :) xxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxx
i think we will have a bit of fear til we hold Lo and then we will fear for them in big bad world :) all part of being a paretn i guess ;) xxxxxxxx
fx for everything to go great for ux xxxxx
whoops i thought i said already but looking back i didnt :)
we asked yest but bub was sideways, she said she thinks its a boy but she wouldnt be 100% sure and to double check next scan :) 
but i couldeven see myself i think its a boy, unless it was the cord or something ha ha
so we wont know for sure til it comes out but its prob a boy :)
glad we found out :)
il be 22 weeks on sunday :)
the doc is putting me to the high risk clinic cos of my liver, just precaution to keep an eye on bub and me :) its fine , im glad they r looking after us ;)


----------



## Hopeful335

Yey Lilesmom so exciting really pleased for you all went well! I'm literally only a week behind you-I thought I was more. I'm 21 today! A boy yey. I think I'm having a boy.

Smiler so so pleased your scan went well. That's how we felt after 12 weeks scan. Even though we had them at 6,8 and 10 it wasn't till 12 I got really attached I don't know. It's almost more nerve wracking then!

Withlovemom I never had implantation bleeding any time. To be truthful symptoms weren't massively did from normal cycle till I was like 18-20 days dpo when the main thing was more cm (sorry if tmi). 

Hope everyone else is okay... Katy? Discoria? Mommyluv? Babybemine? 

Big hugs and baby dust to all x x x


----------



## lilesMom

we r very close hopeful :) could easily have our bubs on same day :) 
hope alls well with u hon xxxx

hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

im so peed off , m treadmil just gave up working, i had been so good on it, walking at least an hour a day, im gonna miss it sooo much. 
im tryint o sort out a second hand one or something now. bummer.
oh well. could be worse :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

aww Lilesmom a boy! Well, you think :D Hopeful did you find out the gender or do you just have a hunch you're having a boy? Obvs for me at the moment it is just a hunch and am getting really attached to the idea of having a mini DH running around :D But either way it will just be brilliant. I hope I'm not jinxing things but I am feeling more confident this time and we're just starting to let ourselves talk about the future with a baby in it. I'm 11 weeks today and just want the 12 week scan over and done with. Looking forward to seeing how much bigger bubs is tho. Still terrified to a certain degree that something is going to go wrong but it is nice to be enjoying it a bit more :) Yeah Lilesmom I'm sure when we're 80 we'll still be worrying about them!

Aww sorry the treadmill packed up!! Is there no way it can be repaired?? I have no idea who might be able to fix it but it's a shame to have to get rid. You are so good at your exercise. Once I get to 12 weeks I think I might join the NCT yoga class. I do have a gym membership but I'm going to cancel it as I've not been going. But they have a class for pregnant ladies and you can just pay on the door if you're not a member, so if I do those 2 things once a week and then maybe an exercise DVD at home for pregnancy that should hopefully keep me healthy.

How is everyone else? Any news withlovemom? You still around discoria? Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hey ladies..

How r u all doin??

Hopeful n lilesmom.. its so nice tht u both r so close in ur dates.... n how cool it would b if u have ur babies on d same day :) :) 

Lilesmom..a baby boy is it? awww..thats soo sweet..
Hopeful..hv u found out abt it?? or u want to keep it a surprise??

Smiler..11 weeks already huh?? nice dear.. :)
wish u good luck for d next scan as well..all is going to be gr8 hon.... :) :)

As far as I go, i am pretty much d same.. the cramping was a little more painful yesteday n day before.. almost felt as if AF was going to come..but it is not due till 4th Feb..Sticky CM is still there but not as much as d last couple of days..

No other symptoms.. n i m having a hard time trying not to spot any.. I just dont want to play any in my mind.. 

Waiting for the 4th of Feb.. The Moment of truth.. Keeping my fingers crossed..

Hugs n baby dust to all..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh withlovemom you do have my sympathy waiting is so hard. I think it's a good idea to try and not symptom spot - I know some ladies do get symptoms this early but I really didn't and I'm sure many others are the same. The best thing you can do is just try to keep yourself busy for the next week. Hard I know but I think the cycles I spent loads of time thinking about it were the hardest ones to get over the disappointment of AF. Once I started to keep myself busy and try not to think about it all too much, I was better able to handle it. But just know we've all got everything crossed for you and sending you loads of lucky sticky baby vibes xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing well! Took my last Clomid pill last friday. I didnt really experience any side effects except for maybe feeling a little wet *down there* :oops:. This past weekend, I think I had major hot flashes. It was in the 20's over night and I had the windows open and fan on and DH was all bundled up. He knew something was going on so he just let me be bless him. I have a scan tomorrow I guess to check and see what the Clomid did. I ovulate just fine so Im not sure what they are looking for. Im thinking they wanted my eggs to be more mature so thats why they gave me the clomid. Hopefully they see what they want to tomorrow and all is well!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, :) hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxx

smiler i cant find anyone who fixes um, its tough to find treadmil repair person , plus it was smelling of burn for a bit. i was reading up on it and few people said they put money into repairs and then still had to get a new one cos it broke down again soon.,id say its for the graveyard :) im gonna get a new one , im lost and lazy without it :) its a good investment of money i dont have ha ha. only joking. but i miss it soo much, i have to get another one. unless the treadmil fairy arrives and fixes it 
be funny if we were all having boys :)
so close to ur 12 week scan now hon. what day is it on? looking forward to ur good news xxxxxxxxxx


withlovemom fx for u honey, hurry up feb 4th :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i second smiler, vast majority of people dont get symptoms till much later, 
keeping busy helps but its hard wait no matter what u do, long 2 weeks xxxx

mommylov fx fro tomor app hon xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Haha yeah treadmill repair must be a pretty niche market :) Oh well, if they're usually beyond repair then I suppose it's time to say goodbye to your faithful friend :(

My 12 week scan is Weds 6th Feb. Am excited but also nervous. I keep flitting between being really confident and really looking forward to being able to tell my brother and sister, then being really scared that we're going to get bad news. Argh :wacko: Though last night I dreamt we had a boy and I couldn't get my hands on him because all the family were clucking around and kept taking him for cuddles :)

mommylov good luck for your scan today. As far as I know with clomid, they are looking to see that you've got some healthy follicles growing nicely so they know the dosage is right for you, but they also check to see if any are getting too large because you can be overstimulated by clomid so it's a good idea for them to check everything is tickety-boo. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, well appt went ok. They saw two 1 cm follicles on the right side and saw a bigger one on the left. I forget what the size was on the left bt dh said that it was close to 2cm ... like 1.7 or something. She said that it was less than 2 cm on the left which she would like to see it at 2 and she said that I can get there within the next few days. She thinks I will ovulate on or before friday. She gave me an estrogen patch that I have to wear for the next 4 days or until I ovulate. Endo lining was at 7 and she wanted to see it at 10 again said that I still had a couple of days to see if it got to that point but I think the estrogen should help with that too if I understood right. So in a nutshell, EVERYTHING is borderline. Sigh. I dont know how I feel about this... I told dh that I feared havign another apt with bad news and he said well this wasnt BAD news, just not great news. Looks like I am going to O from the left and I just hope that follicle grows and my endo lining thickens up. She also advised against pree-seed. I dont know why but she wasnt happy when I told her that I had used that in the past. Since I didnt use it with my 1st pregnancy, Im hoping that I will be able to get pregnant without it again. I just felt like I needed it since all the procedures and everything. She also wants to run a progesterone test on me 7 days after my + opk again this cycle. She also wants me to use the crinone again so we'll see.


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov I am so surprised she is against pre seed! Could she not explain why? I don't want to confuse you but I think she is wrong. It's been formulated specially to be sperm-friendly and one of the major downsides to clomid is that it can dry up your EWCM. So there's just no point in forcing you to ovulate with drugs if the sperm cannot survive to get to it. We used preseed and it helped us. I've read many ladies on here singing its praises so personally I think you would be fine to go ahead and use it anyway, but you have to do what's best for you.

I think your results are actually pretty good :) What day of your cycle are you on? On my 2nd cycle I also had a follicle that was around 1.7 cm at my scan on the Friday, and I ovulated on the Tuesday. Are you doing OPKs and/or temping? Temping is great because you know the result of your progesterone test before they've even done it :)


----------



## mommylov

Ya I think she didnt know what pressed was. Maybe she thought I said I was using just whatever lube so I think I might try it anyway. I am on cd 11 today. Endo lining was at 7 and I think my biggest folli was on the left at about 1.7 or 1.9 cm. She had me put on an estrogen patch today and said to keep it on for the next 4 days or until I ovulate.. whichever comes first. She wants me to come in on Fri morning for another scan unless I get a +opk which then she will do progesterone bloodwork 7 days later and go from there. I dont really temp or anything because I get all confused by it lol. I see that you got pregnant on your third clomid cycle so Im wondering if this will not be the cycle for me too :(


----------



## Smiler82

Aww mommylov it doesn't mean anything that I got pg on my third cycle, I've seen many women on here get pg on their 1st or 2nd rounds. However I think it's probably realistic to not get your hopes up too much, just like any cycle really, as it is so hard to come down. My 1st round of clomid I was convinced I was pregnant, because I had higher progesterone levels I had more PMS type symptoms, and because that was unusual for me I thought I _must _be pregnant, but I wasn't.

Yeah my 1.7 follicle was seen on CD12 and I o'd CD16 that cycle. SO hopefully O is not too far away for you :) Yeah it sounds like maybe she didn't really understand what preseed is about. Normal lube is def NOT ok when TTC but as I say, pre seed is designed specifically to help women get pregnant.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler! Ya, Im trying not to get my hopes up. For whatever reason, I went into today's appointment nervous but optomistic. I dont know why I feel like it will work. I think its just me being hopeful. I dont have any symptoms.. not really even paying much attention to be honest. Its really weird. I fear that this isnt going to be be my cycle. I know that everyone is different but since you had pretty much the same thing going on as me, it just makes me think that I too wont fall this month. Uterus is at 7 and I have one folli at about 1.7 or 1.9cm on the left and two on the right at about 1 cm maybe a little bigger. Still keeping my fingers crossed for a miracle.


----------



## Smiler82

I know exactly how you feel...I said on here many times that I didn't want to lose my PMA as I felt it was important, but at the same time I didn't want to convince myself it would work in case it didn't. It's a balancing act and not always easy :hugs: But at the very least, you will have learnt how your body reacts to clomid and will be more prepared for cycle 2. First round is always a little uncertain x


----------



## mommylov

That is very true!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler il be hoping for feb 6th to hurry up and get here :)
lovely dream, im sure it was glimpse of whats to come ;) xxxxxxxxxxxx
the wait is a b**ch!! but its nearly here thank god , i was a wreck before goin in for mine, but u have had a good scan already, so odds r soooo much in ur favour xxxxx hugs 
il be praying for good scan for u xxxxxxx

mommylov hugs, im praying for good result for u in just over 2 weeks xxxxxxxxxxx

i went to physio today, different lady, i wasnt as pleased with her as last lady, she had a student in room with her and she started asking her about her nt out last fri nt, while working on my back and totally ignored me while hurting me :) i know they have to hurt u but she could at least act interested while doing so :)
she was in 2 minds for ages about brace or no. she decided to bring me back in 3 or 4 weeks and decide then, so for now no brace.
my tubi bandage is gettin tight thought so i asked her can it restrict bub, cos i think bub moves more when im not wearing it. she said it can do if too tight.
now i dont know what to do cos it helps a lot but if it touches bub in any way id give it up.
she said i could get maternity support vest instead so im gonna see if i can find um. might be better but if its tight enough to give support will that not restrict bub too? 
what do ye think?


----------



## babybemine

Fx for us all


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey all, mommylov I've used preseed for all 3 pg. after 18 mOntgs trying with no joy, temping. I swear preseed and opks got me there!

Thinking of you and sending you lots of luck for 6th Smiler but if I'm honest truthfully I didn't relax (much-still nervous) till I was maybe 14-15 weeks. Didn't tell lots of ppl till then too!

Oh no Lilesmom your back thing sounds horrid. Maternity best mat work?

Smiler we didn't find out (though dh being but of a ******* now about it-moaning etc). But my hunch is a boy! Started to feel kicks stronger-been kicking loads today :))

How's everyone else? Katy? Discoria? Withlovemom? Babybemine? Thinking of you x x x


----------



## Hopeful335

Ha ha love how b and b has blocked out my swear word didn't realise it did that! It was only b*s*a$d! X


----------



## lilesMom

i never realised it did that too, i usually d a few stars if im typing swear word, didnt know they do it for u :) tempted to write a few to check it out but im too chicken ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

do u mean maternity vest hopeful? yeah i was thinkin of that too, i asked physio and she said yeah but then she mentioned spanx, again, she said spanx about 3 times, maybe she has shares in um hee hee :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hopeful! I too think its a great little tool. I think my dr just missunderstood what I was saying. The more I read about the clomid today, the more I think I might still have a chance this cycle with my numbers.


----------



## babybemine

Cramping.....yuck. if AF comes we are starting Femera this next cycle.


----------



## Hopeful335

Yeah sorry Lilesmom I meant maternity vest! God my typing is shocking sometimes. Will spanx not be really tight-I have some and they can feel a bit straight jacketesk?

Keep PMA Mommylov you can do it! Just be positive and bd (but not too much-don't kill hubby off). Baby dust x x


----------



## babybemine

Well AF arrived. Boohoo. Calling RE to get started on Femara.


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom it's probably worth finding a maternity vest and just seeing how you get on with it. I don't think I would feel too happy about restricting baby's movements either but appreciate it's a tough call if it's going to do more damage to your back by not wearing the tubi-thingy. Will you have the same rude woman next time?? Hope your other physio is back! Would it also be worth asking your midwife and doc too for any opinions? They might say it's ok for bubs to be a bit restricted and won't harm them in any way.

Haha sorry your DH is now moaning about not finding out Hopeful :D If you're desperate you could always have a private scan? So lovely that you're feeling lots of kicks :)

Thanks for all the good wishes re 6th. I'm feeling alright about it at the moment, think having the 10 wk scan has helped to keep me calm and the last couple of days have been feeling sick and getting cramps - I wonder if that happens when baby's having a little bit of a growth spurt? That's what I've been telling myself anyway. If we get the OK then we'll start telling family (though our parents already know) and am going to wait even longer to tell friends.

babybemine hope AF stays away x


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hopeful! Funny thing, we bd on Sunday and when we went to the dr yesterday, she was telling us how she was going to let us know when to try and dh and I looked at each other and said um we bd on Sunday and she said to abstain until further notice. We were like two kids that got in trouble for being naughty lol. Oh well just a couple more days. I realllllly hope my follies grow some more before fri and we can have another scan. She said that if I get a + opk before that she won't do another scan :(

Babybemine, I'm sooo sorry to hear af came :( I've read of lots of people changing from clomid to fermera and getting pregnant that first cycle. Dust to you!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, the 6th is just around the corner. Can't wait for your scan! :)


----------



## lilesMom

sorry posted a double by accident, not sure how :)


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine sorry af came, hope femara does the trick for u this cycle hon xxxx

mommylov ur in with a great chance, i have a feeling this be ur lucky month, i really really hope so xxxxxxxx
ur so naughty , hee hee , sure how were u supposed to know not to if they didnt tell u to . when ur not allowed u prob want to even more ;) 

hopeful that was my tired brain yest tryin to figure stuff out, i try and type too fast for myself and have billions of typos :) xxxxxxx thanks hon. 
ive cut my tubi strip in half , im wearing one layer instead of the usual 2, it wont be as much support but isnt anywhere near as tight for bub :)
yeah i was thinking spanx would squash d life out of us :(
but there are maternity spanx but my size is sold out on all the web sites id found :)
im gonna stick with half a tubi bandage for now and see how i get on :)
hope alls well with u chick xxxxxx

smiler il ask my doc alright but i think il just keep goin with the one layer for now and see if its enough support without squishing my tummy. i dont think squishing him is a good idea, babies build up strength by moving and kicking , i dont wanna make him a weakling just for my back :) 
how u doin babe? 
i def get stretchy crampiness when bub grows , il have it for few days and then bigger bump :) would make sense to be sick too, cos it takes lots of hormones to grow :) xxxx
im sure ur scan will be great, u wont miss it then till u feeling the kicks :)
i was in the bath last nt and i could see my belly moving where i felt the kicks , its so cool :) pity Oh was on late shift, every time i call Oh bub stops, :)


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov why is your doc telling you to abstain? Does your DH have a low sperm count? If not then you are _supposed_ to have sex frequently so his sperm is constantly being refreshed. Sperm that's been hanging around for days and days is not as good as new sperm! Our doc said to us to just stick to every other day and we'll be fine. That's what we did and ta dah! I'm not sure your doc has done enough reading :/

Good idea to cut the tubi strip in half lilesmom. That makes sense about the baby gaining strength by moving, I didn't think of that :dohh: Awww shame your OH keeps missing the wiggles! I can't wait to be at that stage it must be so cool :) I'm doing ok thanks just feeling a bit sick and so tired these last couple of days. I never nap during the day normally and keep trying to fight it but realised I just need to go with it and be thankful I work at home so I'm able to sleep when the fatigue hits!

babybemine so sorry I think we posted at the same time earlier, didn't realise AF came :( FX for the femara I know someone who's had great success with it x


----------



## mommylov

Smiler82 said:


> mommylov why is your doc telling you to abstain? Does your DH have a low sperm count? If not then you are _supposed_ to have sex frequently so his sperm is constantly being refreshed. Sperm that's been hanging around for days and days is not as good as new sperm! Our doc said to us to just stick to every other day and we'll be fine. That's what we did and ta dah! I'm not sure your doc has done enough reading :/
> 
> Good idea to cut the tubi strip in half lilesmom. That makes sense about the baby gaining strength by moving, I didn't think of that :dohh: Awww shame your OH keeps missing the wiggles! I can't wait to be at that stage it must be so cool :) I'm doing ok thanks just feeling a bit sick and so tired these last couple of days. I never nap during the day normally and keep trying to fight it but realised I just need to go with it and be thankful I work at home so I'm able to sleep when the fatigue hits!
> 
> babybemine so sorry I think we posted at the same time earlier, didn't realise AF came :( FX for the femara I know someone who's had great success with it x

I think she wanted us to hold off to see what the follies would look like. She didnt say anything about him not being able to "clear out the troops" so I might have him do that tonight just incase. He is 34 and hasnt had any kind of testing done but since I got pregnant twice relativley quickly I dont think he has an issue... I think its me. Maybe she didnt want me to fall pregnant with an unhealthy or small egg? But 16mm folli on cd11 isnt terrible right?


----------



## Smiler82

No, 16mm on CD11 is great. All I know is my doc told me an egg would only be released when it was good and ready so I don't think there's such a thing as too small an egg. Re how healthy the egg is I don't think they can tell that just from looking at the follie on a scan. It just depends on the person, I know someone on here who got pregnant after seeing an 18mm follie, then someone else had a follie that grew all the way to 26mm before she ovulated, but she didn't fall pregnant, so I don't think size dictates health. Sounds like your DH prob does not have any problems since you conceived twice already.

Are you having another scan to keep checking the progress of your follies? And didn't she say she thought you would ov by Friday, if not before? In which case I would def be having sex every other day this week if I were you. Sorry if I am just confusing you! I'm just worried for you that you could end up leaving it too late. Sperm can survive a few days in the right conditions, and everything that I ever read recommends having a little stash of sperm up there ready and waiting for the egg to drop. The sperm can last days whereas the egg only 12 -24 hours so the sperm really do need to be there xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura!!! I hope this cycle is the one too! :hugs:

Thank you so much Smiler! I def appreciate all the info I can get!! I kind of thought the same thing too but maybe thought she knew something that I didnt? I have no idea but I am testing with O tet strips and the second I get a surge, I am bding. I havent had any kind of O pains yet but it is only wed. Also good to know about the folli and egg size. This is all new to me since the 1st two times I got pregnant naturally so again I appreciate all the info! With a 16mm folli on cd11 and my uterine lining being at 7, I should still have a good chance right? I wonder if we should just bd tonight just incase and hold off tomorrow night?


----------



## Smiler82

Yes I would def have sex tonight and again on Friday, and so on til you know you've ovulated. Some ladies do the Sperm Meets Egg Plan where you DTD every other day, then every day for 3 days once you get a +OPK, then one day break and one more day for luck. We did that one cycle but didn't work, then the cycle I got pregnant was the time we just stuck to every other day. Everyone's different so hard to know which method would work best for you!! 

I don't know anything about lining measurements but I was just reading another thread I'm part of, and someone was saying her lining was 6 and her doc said she would gain 1mm each day and he was happy with 8 and above.


----------



## mommylov

I think that we didnt bd much the first and the second time we did every other day too. I agree with the every other day until +opk and then 3 days in a row and then break. Never did the one more for good luck but maybe I should! lol I too read the same thing... that a baby can implant in 7mm so Im thinking if it thickens a bit then I shoul dbe ok. Since the follicle size doesnt affect the egg quality, then that makes me feel better. They did a cd21 progesterone test on me last month and deteremined that I do O so Im thinking I will this month. I guess I just have to hope its a healthy egg and that we catch it :(


----------



## lilesMom

smiler dont fight it, when u can sleep and need sleep too, thats just a phase that passes, i took a nap whenever i needed to. but there is only a few weeks in it, my energy came back around 15/16 weeks, (except for patch when thyroid and iron dipped) , so while u need to and while u can nap away, i think there is sooo much going on growing bub, growing boobs, extra blood flow, extra hormones being made , that ur body just needs extra rest . it honestly does pass and u will be flying around the place before u know it :) 
plus i used to feel less sick if i wasnt tired, tiredness used to make my nausea worse. 

mommylov i agree with smiler, its more important to Bd before Ov, im not sure why she said hold off. i did my own version of smep this time and u know i got bfp within 12 days of tryin :) i def think every second day , then every day around Ov and every second day after Ov for a bit just in case. xxx fx for u honey xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! Im going to work on dh tonight hehehe


----------



## lilesMom

hee hee good luck, it can be hard to persuade guys against docs orders :) but prob not in this case :)


----------



## mommylov

heheh.. ya he usually is the one wanting :sex: more than me so he really has been loving this ttc aside from the mc's and heartache ofcourse. So I dont think it will take much tonight lol He is just afraid of more mc's and wants the best chance of concieving a healthy lo so I think he is wanting to do exactly what the dr says. If by some miracle I cant get him to go against the dr and bd tonight... if we dont fall pregnant this cycle I can use this as an example and he will listen to me going forward. :D


----------



## lilesMom

id say u will amnage to persuade him alright hon :) hee hee xx enjoy :)


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov I hope you managed to persuade DH last night!!

Lilesmom that is a great point about nausea being worse if you're tired. I never made the connection!! I can't wait to be 'flying about' :D

How is everyone today? X


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i have a funny mental image now of the 2 of us flying to meet each other for a chat :) hee hee for the last week ish, i have been cleaning and tidying lots :) , big things that i have been putting off for ages are finally getting done, some days i feel like superwoman :) and have more energy on the whole, thats what i mean by flying about :) ha ha 

mommylov hoping Dh complied :)


----------



## lilesMom

the other nt at 12 at nt , i baked an apple tart for my dad, made stewed apple, baked ham and soup i was wrecked but couldnt stop myself, its weird :)


----------



## Smiler82

NESTING!!!!

Haha it would actually be quite good to get to that stage as we're thinking of moving this year so the house will need to be cleaned top to bottom so we get our deposit back :D

Wouldn't it be cool to meet properly for a chat!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! :wave:

Lilesmom, I agree and think its totally nesting! :) Hope your treadmil comes early today! :thumbup:

I fell asleep last night so no bd :dohh: Did an O test this morning and its still - but getting darker so I know its coming. I told dh to "release some men" this morning just to get rid of any dead spermies he may have. Looks like I am on track to maybe surge tomorrow or over the weekend which means I will have another folli scan tomorrow morning. Keeping my fingers crossed that the lining and everything is just right :flower:

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## lilesMom

yeah it must be nesting alright id say, i thought that happened much later though :)
obvs not :) it actually distresses me now if place is messy. most unlike me :) ha ha
id usually clean obvs but not loads and it would never usually bug me this much if things r out of place :) would be good timing if it happened u around moving time alright smiler :) its prob cos im home more too though :)

amy u have loads of time to catch egg :)
glad u get a look see to see how things are in ur body tomor , when u actually do Ov, ur right it wil give u a better pic of how things look for hopefully bfp xxxxxx
fx for u honey xxxxxx pma all the way :) xxxxxx

my t/mil arrived, its not as nice as it looks in pic :) but its grand, it works which is the main thing :) my OH put it together for me , then he goes sure why did u buy it i could have fixed ur old one if u gave me time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arrrggghhh !!!!!!!
i asked him about 5 times cos he is usually great at fixing things and he said he couldnt do it cos he didnt know how, i said to my mom i thought he was just too lazy to do it but had no choice when he said repeatedly he couldnt do it. 
so i started bawling for about half an hour :) he had peed me off but i think hormones took over then and i couldnt stop . stupid hormones. :) 
im ok again now, i baked apple queen cakes and had 3 with tea :) they calmed me back down :) im stil only up 6 pounds, so im proud :) i have been so hungry all the time last week (and eating extra) or so i thought i would be loads more up :) 

hope everyone is good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

awwwwsilly oh! Im glad you got the new treadmil and thats great that you havnet put on that much at all! Hope you and bubs are nice and healthy and soon you will be in your 3rd tri. So crazy how time flies! :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe, im gonna through an easy upset me patch, the water works are never too far away :) but then after im fine again :) 
yeah least its here now and i can have my walks again :) 
how u doin babe?


----------



## mommylov

Suprisingly ok right now lol... just anxious about my scan tomorrow :) DH and I were talking about wanting to get a treadmil or excercise bike or something. I think we are leaning towards treadmil so we'll see how long it takes us to get one. DH has to research EVERYTHING and see whats the best for us **eye roll** whereas Im just like "that one is fine, lets just get it!" ehehhe


----------



## lilesMom

im same as ur Dh, im afraid :) i like to look it up loads before deciding, this one was done in a hurry though :) its alright, its just a cheap one really but it will do for few years im hoping ;) id go for treadmil , i have both and i never use the bike but always use the t/mil .


----------



## mommylov

So, we didnt bd last night. DH really wants to stick to dr's orders this time and says that if we dont fall pregnant this month, then next month he will listen to me. Woke up this morning with what I thought was O aches. Went to the dr for a follow up scan from tuesday and my uterine lining "looked great" and was at 12 which is awesome! She then goes to check the folli and tells me that it looks irregular. Before I could freak out she said "It almost looks like you are in the process of ovulating". I KNEW IT! I told DH after we left that we shouldve bd last night. We were contemplating going home to bd before we went to work this morning lol. The dr said that we are fine to bd when we get home and have time so thats the plan. She also said that if I dont fall pregnant this month, that she is going up the clomid to 100mg next month. She said from the looks of things, I should be fine with the increased dose. I hope I fall this month!

Daily :dust: to you all and happy friday!!


----------



## lilesMom

amy thats fab ur levels r great and she saw ur egg, magic :) imagine if u do catch this time, u can tell ur kid u saw him/her as an egg , ha ha xxxxxxxxxx
no reason why u cant get it this time honey, all conditions are right and spermies have loads of time to swim to egg cos it takes time to release anyway :)
so glad ur levels r great :)


----------



## lilesMom

i think my bub is def boy 
my bro did the ring on string. it came out as boy 
he puts wedding band on a string and hold over my wrist, it went totally back and forth . the funny thing is i could feel a pull on my wrist before it started moving and bub started kickin. the pully feeling and the kicking stopped when he took away the ring .

i told ye i dreamed of blue for a week before scan didnt i? 
well the last 2 nts of that week i dreamed of a boy i was feeding and i heard a voice say , its not ur boy, its someone elses. 
the next nt i dreamed there was a boy crawling on my parents bed and again i heard a voice saying its not ur boy. 
turns out my bro and sil r preg and they reckon its a boy . they hadnt told anyone yet they only told me when i told um i had a feeling they needed their doppler back, im liking all my new messages :) 

hugs and :dust: to all :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Awww...Lilesmom..that is sooo cute....
They say all these dreams are like signs....Ur bub can b a boy.. :) :)

Last week,My hubby dreamt two nights in a row abt us havin a baby girl.. :) :)
Once i was feeding her..n once we were playing wid her in our house..
When he told me about it, i got sooooo excited.... 
I dont even know for sure yet if i m preggo or not..coz i v decided not to test till my due AF day.. But just d thought made me feel sooooooo good..

How is everyone else doin???
Hugs n baby dust to all....


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom, fx its true, im a big believer in dreams xxxxxxxx
before i spotted with lile i had a dream a few times that i woke up bleeding after losing bub. i already had, bub had stopped growing, i just didnt know it. was so happy not to have that dream this time. i feel different with these dreams, they r more vivid and feel like message rather then dream. i have crazy dreams too that i know wont come true , ha ha :)
fx for u, would be so cool :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
sorry for my sievy brain but when is af due again hon? xxxx
im hoping she never shows for u xxx

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

lilesMom said:


> withlovemom, fx its true, im a big believer in dreams xxxxxxxx
> before i spotted with lile i had a dream a few times that i woke up bleeding after losing bub. i already had, bub had stopped growing, i just didnt know it. was so happy not to have that dream this time. i feel different with these dreams, they r more vivid and feel like message rather then dream. i have crazy dreams too that i know wont come true , ha ha :)
> fx for u, would be so cool :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> sorry for my sievy brain but when is af due again hon? xxxx
> im hoping she never shows for u xxx
> 
> hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hiii lilesmom..af is due 2day..i took a test early morning..got a BFN.. I m a little down..lets hope she does not show up....


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: to you withlovemom. I truly hope AF stays away.

mommylov that is pretty cool you saw yourself ovulating :) I hope you managed to BD in time. As lilesmom says it would be so cool to be able to say you saw your baby when they were being ovulated haha :)

lilesmom you guessed your bro and SIL would need the doppler back?? You are freaky haha :) Sorry you've been going through an emotional stage :hugs: totally normal tho I am sure!

AFM today is the day I turn 12 weeks. Eek. Scan is on Weds and am starting to get a little scared. I know I haven't had any bleeding or anything but I'm starting to worry that they might say something is badly wrong with the baby, or just terrified I'm going to go through the awful experience again of being told there's no heartbeat. I'm trying to focus on positive thoughts and how we're going to tell family if everything is ok, and trying to imagine how nice it'll be to share our news, but still it's hard not to worry. I just feel like we're so close to some kind of imaginary finish line and we're about to crash into the final hurdle!!

We'll be having the test for Down's as well - that's a blood test isn't it? Does anyone know how long it takes to get the results?


----------



## mommylov

Thanks smiler. We bd fri, yesterday and today so now it's in gods hands. I start progesterone today and have progesterone bloodwork this Friday. So exciting that you are at 12 weeks! I'm anxious for your scan and know that everything will be great. :)


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom said:


> [hiii lilesmom..af is due 2day..i took a test early morning..got a BFN.. I m a little down..lets hope she does not show up....

hey sorry guys my internet network was down for 2 days, yucky.
sorry honey, hugs, still early though , im gonna read on and still hoping for good news xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler hugs honey, i know how ur feeling, i wanted to have pma but i was so scared xxxx totally natural xxxxxxx
fx for great scan for u tomro xxxxxxxxxxx
another friend on another thread just had that test done , is it the maternt21 or something like that? if its the same test , she says it will be back in 8-10 days xxxxxxxxxx

mommylov fx for u honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nothing new with me, bub was super quiet over weekend , i got a bit freaked, i was poking my belly and everything. but when i had a bath i got a reaction so i was ok then, he is moving away again now and my tummy is bigger so i think he was just having a sleepy growing phase :) xxxxxxxxxx

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom :) Surprisingly calm today and zipping through my work, which is good. Not sure how I will feel tonight! Speaking of dreams I've had two weird dreams where I thought I was losing the baby :( There was blood but then it stopped and nothing happened. Think I'm just thinking about something happening too much and is coming through in my dreams :/

Thanks yeah I posted a new thread and most ppl say about 10 days to hear back. I wasn't sure whether to wait for the results before telling people but 10 days is quite long. Telling people isn't going to change the result really but I do kind of feel superstitious about it!! 

DH says my belly is growing so just trying to focus on all the positives we have at the moment and just hope they continue :)

Aww that must've been really freaky to not feel bubs for a while :hugs: I've also heard that if you want to wake baby up drink a really cold drink and it can shock them awake :) Sounds a bit mean but worth it just to check they're ok! xx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i think thats worry hon, i had a dream a few weeks back that the baby was tryin to exit through my tummy and i was tryint to shove its hands and legs back in while telling it to stay in or it would die. was yucky dream but i know not gonna be real :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for lovely scan xxxxxxxxx
yeah i would just tell people, id say u wil burst if u dont :) hee hee :)

i tried the cold drink cos it does work all the time espeacially if sugary like oj or something, even that didnt work which was why i was gettin worried :) im grand now again, he is back to normal , but in slightly different place in my tummy. thank god ;)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow that must've been really scary. Do you still use a doppler? I can't decide whether I'd want to use one or not. Sounds like he was just having a snooze whilst growing :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Just wanted to send sticky :dust: to everyone! :) Day#2 of prgesterone and 3-4dpo. Im nervous but somewhat calm this cycle.. its really weird. I think since this was the first cycle on clomid and I didnt use the digital OPK's I normally use (Used the cheapies this time) makes me feel like this cycle is a bust. I dont know why but I am contributing that to my sense of calm. Its like Im not getting anxious or excited or anything because Im just waiting for the next cycle to start. So strange.


----------



## Smiler82

Aww mommylov :hugs: I hope you get a nice surprise but it can be a good thing to not have your hopes too high. Glad you are able to feel calm right now xx


----------



## mommylov

Smiler82 said:


> Aww mommylov :hugs: I hope you get a nice surprise but it can be a good thing to not have your hopes too high. Glad you are able to feel calm right now xx

Thanks hun. I dont know if this is a side effect from the Clomid but Ill go with it for now! lol


----------



## lilesMom

sorry i went for a 3.5 hr nap :) maybe bub isnt the only sleepy one when he grows , ha ha
i dont use doppler any more and havent since ive been gettin regular movement. 
the last time i used it was few weeks ago and bub went balistic , like really crazy kicking.
ive read they dont like it. i was using it sparingly when i was worried. ;) 
in one way they r great for those really nervous few weeks before bub is kicking.
i was happy with mine cos it was free and a really good one. do u know anyone u could borrow one off of? im not sure htey r worth buying cos u prob will only use it for a few weeks now. but having said that , i loved it when i was worried like when i had kidney infection and whne i had some mucus, (sorry gross :) ). 
first time i used it, i think i wa around 15 weeks but i wouldnt swear to that could have been earlier :) porb was actually, god how have i forgotten already :)
it took me ages to find bub, like over half an hour . second time i couldnt find him at all. but it turns out batteries were too low :)
it can take time to get the hang off and some days u amy not find bub. u have to keep in mind htat this can happen and all still fine bub can just hide :)
so long as u get numbers up over 200, it means all good . cos thats u and bub together :)
sorry really long. but just wanted to say they r good and bad :)
if u do get one, get a good one that counts hb on screen for u too. 
i had hibebe, its not mad expensive and is good. if u get a cheape one sometimes they can worry u more .

amy glad ur relaxed hon, well done on ur attitude, xxxxxxxxxxxx
u know u and docs have done all u can, so its up to d man upstairs now.
we r all asking on ur behalf too sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs and fx xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls! So now Im starting to think about everything that has happened this past week so far..... went in for folli scan on cd14 when the dr said the folli looked irregular like I ovulated or was in the process. I took a few O tests over the weekend and the surge ended sometime on sat or sun. We bd fri, sat, and sun. Im hoping that the timing was right. Im so scared that we were too late. I didnt get a + o test until fri afternoon which is strange given what happened at the dr's office on fri morning. I thought a surge is detected BEFORE ovulation. Maybe it was happening that day and I didnt detect it that morning with FMU. Dr said that we were fine to bd that night and said that was plenty of time. Oye.. I wish we had a microscope that looked into our tubes and uterus so that we can see whats going on. I was scared that it was a cyst and so I text the dr to ask and she said that she didnt think so and even if it was that she wasnt worried about it due to the size so I guess I wont worry either. Still relaxed but again I think its more so because I dont think this is going to be our month so I dont have much hope. :(


----------



## lilesMom

i have hope for u, im hoping u get a lovely surprise :) xxxxxxxhugs xxxxxx
timing seems perfext hon, dont worry about that, its just down to egg and :sperm: to do their job now xxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hi Ladies..

Well the AF showed her ugly face 2day afternoon.. :(
She was due on 4th Feb,,n i m very regular like clockwork - 28days..
so even though i got BFN on 4th, i thought may be the amount of HCG is not sufficiant to be detected on HPT.. So i was little hopeful..I took a HPT today as i was already @ days late..but it turned out BFN.. & d AF showed up this afternoon....


i just want this baby so badly.... i was really thinking we had made it this time..especially wid creamy CM through-out & weird bitter taste in the mouth etc..i kept thinking all these were symptoms.. :( 

I have also read on some other websites that some women got bleeding on their scheduled AF days even when they were one or two months in their pregnancy..the bleeding was shorter / lighter than regular..but they got it..they said it is basically remainings from the previous cycles or something.. I have been thinking mine is comparatively lighter than usual..but it has just started..so cant draw any conclusion..

I think i should stop thinking about unnecessary symptom spotting & move on & start preparing to TTC for d coming cycle.... 

Hope everyone else is fine..I really wish all d best & baby dust to all those who are TTC.. & hugs n best wishes to all d mommies to be....


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov it is very possible you missed the LH surge on Friday if you used FMU, it's recommended you don't use FMU for OPKs so that could be why you didn't pick up on it. Going by the OPKs I reckon you ov'd Sun or Mon so with your BDing you would have timed it well. But add the scan in then I don't know...maybe you hadn't ovulated yet and the follicle was just getting ready and that's what you saw. I have no idea how long it takes for the egg to actually pop out. I am keeping everything crossed for you but still think is wise to not get your hopes up, have done that so many times myself and it is hard xxx

withlovemom I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Maybe you ovulated a couple of days later than you thought, are you doing OPKs or anything? But I totally know how you feel. I can't count the amoutn of times I swore I was pg and wasn't. It totally sucks xxxx I'm sorry to say it but yeah if you're getting BFNs and bleeding then don't hope for too much. I know ti can happen, but I did the exact same thing a few times - carried on testing even after AF started and tried to convince myself I was one of those women who has periods despite being pregnant. You just need a few days to let yourself feel sad for that cycle and hopefully in a few days you will feel strong enough for the next cycle xxx


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> sorry i went for a 3.5 hr nap :) maybe bub isnt the only sleepy one when he grows , ha ha
> i dont use doppler any more and havent since ive been gettin regular movement.
> the last time i used it was few weeks ago and bub went balistic , like really crazy kicking.
> ive read they dont like it. i was using it sparingly when i was worried. ;)
> in one way they r great for those really nervous few weeks before bub is kicking.
> i was happy with mine cos it was free and a really good one. do u know anyone u could borrow one off of? im not sure htey r worth buying cos u prob will only use it for a few weeks now. but having said that , i loved it when i was worried like when i had kidney infection and whne i had some mucus, (sorry gross :) ).
> first time i used it, i think i wa around 15 weeks but i wouldnt swear to that could have been earlier :) porb was actually, god how have i forgotten already :)
> it took me ages to find bub, like over half an hour . second time i couldnt find him at all. but it turns out batteries were too low :)
> it can take time to get the hang off and some days u amy not find bub. u have to keep in mind htat this can happen and all still fine bub can just hide :)
> so long as u get numbers up over 200, it means all good . cos thats u and bub together :)
> sorry really long. but just wanted to say they r good and bad :)
> if u do get one, get a good one that counts hb on screen for u too.
> i had hibebe, its not mad expensive and is good. if u get a cheape one sometimes they can worry u more.

Thanks lilesmom that is really helpful info :flower: You've helped me to decide not to try. I can see how they can be comforting but if even having low batteries causes them to not work properly then I'd rather not risk it. I'm such a worrier and a panicker I'd be trying to find the HB every hour probably! I don't know anyone who's got one so if you can only use them for a few weeks then I agree it's prob not worth the money. 

We had our 12 week scan this morning and thankfully everything is looking fine :) I can't stop looking at the photos! The difference between now and 10 weeks is amazing. Just started to tell the family too, is so nice to be able to start sharing xxx


----------



## mommylov

Smiler82 said:


> mommylov it is very possible you missed the LH surge on Friday if you used FMU, it's recommended you don't use FMU for OPKs so that could be why you didn't pick up on it. Going by the OPKs I reckon you ov'd Sun or Mon so with your BDing you would have timed it well. But add the scan in then I don't know...maybe you hadn't ovulated yet and the follicle was just getting ready and that's what you saw. I have no idea how long it takes for the egg to actually pop out. I am keeping everything crossed for you but still think is wise to not get your hopes up, have done that so many times myself and it is hard xxx
> 
> withlovemom I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Maybe you ovulated a couple of days later than you thought, are you doing OPKs or anything? But I totally know how you feel. I can't count the amoutn of times I swore I was pg and wasn't. It totally sucks xxxx I'm sorry to say it but yeah if you're getting BFNs and bleeding then don't hope for too much. I know ti can happen, but I did the exact same thing a few times - carried on testing even after AF started and tried to convince myself I was one of those women who has periods despite being pregnant. You just need a few days to let yourself feel sad for that cycle and hopefully in a few days you will feel strong enough for the next cycle xxx

I know, it def threw me for a loop too! DH seems to think that everything is fine but I dont know if thats just him having PMA. I asked him and he said "No I really think you missunderstood what the dr said and that we are fine". Who knows. Im begining to think Clomid is an evil drug in that it makes you feel like you are having early prgnancy symptoms. I have been having some cramping last night and this morning and Im only 4-5dpo. Its stopped now but I would think its too early for implantation or anything so I dont know. Im really trying not to read into anything since I am taking Clomid and just trying to tell myself that the symptoms are from the meds.

Smiler, Im so glad your scan went well! I would be staring and kissing and hugging that pic too! heheh Sp happy for you and glad to hear that everything is progresing well. :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

FX to you all. Last day of Femara this cycle. Ultrasound i a few days to see how foli's are doing.


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov I know it helped me get pg but clomid IS an evil drug!! My first cycle on it I totally, totally thought I was pregnant. But I learnt from other ladies on BnB that it's really common to have strong symptoms, because I think clomid promotes higher progesterone levels, thus giving you more symptoms. With my 2nd cycle I was prepared for it so didn't let anything trick me that time. Then strangely on my pg cycle I had no symptoms at all, so weird.

Babybemine good luck for your scan :)


----------



## mommylov

Good Luck babybemine... hope the Femara works!!

Smiler, other than the cramps I dont really have anything else .. oh maybe a little sore nippys buts really all. I think its still early so more can def come but Im trying to tell myself not to read into anything and have been pretty good about it so far. I havent been poking at my tatas or checking cm like crazy like I normally would lol. I hope it helps with the progesterone since it has been low for me in the past. I am on crinone (progesterone possies) since 3dpo but the dr told me when they do my progesterone test on Friday, the test will only show the progesterone in my blood (Not impacted by Crinone) so its a true test to see what the Clomid did and if I ovulated "stronger" this time. :) Last time it came back at like 10.6 or something which is on the border so this time I hope its much better.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxx

babybemine fx for femara and foli scan hon xxxxx

amy fx for ut his cycle hon, stupid clomid masking signs, but good clomid for helping with ttc :) xxxxxxxx

withlovemom, hugs honey, so sorry silly af got u. i echo smiler i did that a few times , testing beyond af thinkin i was one of rare few who get af and r still preg. i know u could be but its very rare, sorry, hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxx

smiler, u can use doppler the whole time if u like, lots o people do, i just stopped cos it did feel like bub didnt like it at all. when bub was small he used to move away from it and when bigger, would kick like crazy . :) and they can worry u more if u fail to find hb :) xxxxxxxx when i got the hang of it i always found hb but sometimes till u do, it can be difficult to find xxx
hurray for great scan and the excitement of tellin people :)

im gonna log off soon cos im wrecked. xxxxxxxxxx 

hi ad hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ah thanks lilesmom, I see what you mean. I have heard other people saying they thought the baby didn't like it so I thought the general thing was to only use it for a few weeks. I don't want to do anything baby doesn't like :D

Hope you've perked up a bit today! xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Thanx Smiler & lilesmom...
I was feeling really low yesterday....coz when i got pregnant before MMC, we had conceived in the first month itself.. and i had used calender method..so was thinking it would work this time as well..
Anyways.. i took a day off from work..did not feel like going at all....
just lazed around the whole day.... Feeling a lot better now..
Managed to gear my mind with PMA for the coming cycle.. :) :)
CD02 2day.. this cycle i have decided to use OPK.. wil start testing from 15th or 16th i guess..

Smiler..hope u r doin fine hon..
Lilesmom..hope u hv recovered from the tiredness dear..

Regards to everyone else..


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: withlovemom I'm pleased you're feeling a little better. Sounds like a great idea to take some time off and have a little 'me' time :)

I never used OPKs before I started on clomid but I thought they were really helpful. If you're having regular sex then you're covered anyway, but ti's just nice to know when OV is coming and when to put yourself in the 2ww. Sometimes people are lucky and conceive straight away but honestly it's so normal for it to take a while. If we all fell pg that easily every time then we'd all end up having about 20 kids :D


----------



## mommylov

Withlove, glad you re doing better. I too never used OPK's before until the last time I got pregnant. I didnt know how things changed for my body and I didnt want to miss O and it worked for me. Last month I used it and it didnt so I guess even when you use them, its still just down to luck. I really am sending you and everyone here lots and lots of sticky :dust: for those that are pregnant and those that are ttc. Our rainbow babies are coming!

Smiler, I too wondered about the doppler. I love the idea and thought it was so neat when Lilesmom was using it with her bub but I too am terrified of not getting a hb or upsetting bubs. Are you still thinking you want to get/use one? Maybe just a few times?

Hi and <3 to everyone!

AFM~ I have my progesterone test tomorrow. I truely have a love/hate relationship with Clomid. I love that its helping me conceive HATE that its making me feel like I have done so already. I have had some mild cramping yesterday and the night before. Also, came home and fell asleep on the couch and woke up when my husband got home and one of my fur babies was on me! I mustve REALLY been out! lol Im praying that the cramping was maybe my body pushing the egg to my uterus and my bubs finding its home! Still on Crinone and my dr told me I would be for the first tri if/when I do get pregnant. FX for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Smiler82

FX for your test tomorrow mommylov! What time are you going in, and do you get the results right away? So tomorrow will be the 1st week of the 2ww out of the way....FX for the 2nd week and isn't too frustratingly slow :wacko:

Hmm no I think I prob won't get a doppler. I think I would just feel sick with nerves every time I got it out. Once I can feel the baby move I think that will be enough for me. I've been reading up about how you should try to keep track so you can recognise what's normal for your baby, so if they slow down or anything you can just ring your midwife for a check.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Doll! Im going first thing in the morning. Im tempted to go after work tonight but I dont want to mess with the timing (Tomorrow is 7dpo, not tonight :( ). They will give me the results within a few hours I believe. Going to get to the lab at about 7ish in hopes that I wont have to wait too long after the dr's office opens to get my results.

I totally understand you not wanting to freak yourself out. Its neat to be able to hear your baby's hb but then nerve wracking at the same time. How far along at you now? I cant wait for the day that I get to feel my baby move and kick and have hicups. Its going to be the best feeling! :)


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom hugs honey xxxxx
glad u had a day to urself and are feelng a bit better hon xxxxxx
u wil get there soon , il be keeping my fx for u.. u know u can get pregnant fast so no reason in the world it cant happen for u this time fast too xxx
first time round it took me 3 months to get preg and i was so dissappointed the first month i didnt get it, i just thought i would and had built my hopes up. xxx
over 60% of couples wil concieve within 3 months so dont be too hard on urself honey , xxxxxxx the fact that u got preg fast already i believe makes it more likely u will again, hugs xxxxxxxxx

smiler, looking forward to u sayin ur feeling movement , it really wont be long now till u r sweetie xxxxxxxxxx
i was only tired yest cos i was up early to go to hosp with my bro and sil , they r in very early preg, 7 weeks, they have had 3 mc and have 3 kids already, so they were up to have early scan, i went too , 
ito stay in car and mind the smallies :) thank god scan was good :) yey :) but then i stayed in my moms till late last nt so i was tired :) 
no fear o me im grand ;)


amy fx so hard for u sweetie xxxxx
hoping it was implanty cramp

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx

my doc rang me this eve, my thyroid is back in good range, my liver is slightly better again :), still high but getin better by a bit all the time :) but my iron is still down a bit, out of all 3, its the one id prefer to be down a bit :) means staying with yucky sick making iron supplement but much better than liver being more funky :) s xxx

i was helping my mom mind my godson and niece this eve, they r so funny and super cute, my godson will be 3 now in mar and my niece wont be 2 till sep, they r sooo cute and great fun :)


----------



## Smiler82

Aw lilesmom that's great news about your sil having a good scan. I hope the rest of the pregnancy goes well for her :hugs: And how is your mum doing, is she ok?

That's such great news about your test results :) So pleased to hear things are getting better bit by bit. Shame about the iron but yeah, is def the one you'd want to be off out of those 3 as is much more easily fixed.

I can't wait til I feel movement either, I wonder when it will happen. I was reading yesterday it can take til 18 - 20 weeks, which seems like such a long way away! Next week I think I'm going to have to go to mothercare and get measured for a maternity bra. I've only got 2 bras that fit me now (which is weird because all my bras are the same size?!) but they're starting to get uncomfy. Looking forward to my first pregnancy purchase :D

Mommylov - any news? Got FX for you hun xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey smiler :)
i think they wil be fine now, first scan is the dodgiest for things to go wrong, so hoping they be fine now xx thanks
my mom is good just waiting , she got app to go to hosp for april 15th but i think thats just to see consultant, they will decide when to take it out then. thanks 
yup, im def better off its just iron, thats fixable with tablets :)

are u gonna get actual mat bras this early? i just measured myself, (hurray for google) and got bigger ones not underwired, i think i may need to go bigger again now though :) 
my boobs are huge!!! :) 
for nursing bras they say wait till 38 weeks or so cos u wont know what size, but im thinking if u have bub early then u be fecked :) 
i was feeling bubbles like movement at around 13 weeks ish, it was like i could feel the fluid moving around bub when he moved, they say if u know what to look out for u can feel it earlier. but it varies from person to person. my placenta is on the back wall, up high ish so i had nothing in the way of me feeling bub, my sis had placenta in front so didnt feel movemnet till much later. did they mention placenta position at all at scan?
they didnt mention mine at 12 week at all but did at last few scans .

mommylov hope alls well xxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## babybemine

My follies were on the small side. Still right side dominant. Largest follie was 12 with a few 11's. Nurse said we can go back on Monday for repeat ultrasound. I usually O on cd13. Nurse says that is highly unlikey due to the size of the follies. Kinda confused as to if I will O on CD 13 like normal or if Femara causes O delay. Wondering if there is something to be done for small follies and what that would be.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls :wave:! Happy Friday everyone :)! I took my test this morning but called and the nurse told me that it takes 24 hours for the progesterone to come back and since its friday I wont get the results until monday (They are closed over the weekend). So more waiting for me :(

How is everyone doing? Daily :dust: to you all!

On and on a happier note, I ordered a basal thermometer and got it in the mail last night. Took my temp this morning at it was at 98.2. It usually is at 96.somthing before O and I saw it rise with my other thermometer to about 97.8 the past couple of days so it went up a little more this morning with it being 98.2. I dont know if Clomid affects your temp but I was excited about that!


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine im sorry i know nothing about femara so i cant help sweetie, sorry ,. xx

amy , more waiting feck it , but hurray for rise, hoping its bfp, i dont knwo much about clomid either soz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Had a small bout of negativity and stress and realized that it is not helpful for my future hopeful baby. Was worried about the possibility that my follies were on the small side but after using the internet to look up stuff, I guess 12 can be pretty average for cd10. Opted to go back to the doctors on Monday to see how they have grown. Internet says thay can do alot of growing in that time so back to being hopeful.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! :hugs:

Babybemine, yes your follis can grow 1-3 mm per day but I have read some women that had thier follies grow even faster than that so you never know. CD10 is still pretty early and monday's scan will hopefully show bigger follies ready to burst!


----------



## lilesMom

i second mommylov, fx for good folli scan on monday babybemine xxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello Ladies, 

I'm glad to hear that you are all doing well! I've had two extrememly horrible work weeks, both with me not getting home until after 8.30pm on tues, weds and thurs :( so I've just been trying to rest up and relax as much as possible. 

I've also been trying not to obsess over ttc and to try and readjust my thought patterns and feelings toward this strange and marvelous journey. Part of that is not coming onto the forum so much - I'm trying to redirect my energy into other productive activities. But I'm always thinking of you lovely ladies and wondering how you are doing :hugs:

I'm 3 or 4dpo today and my temp chart looks so good compared to normal, I had 3x as much ewcm this cycle compared to previous cycles and I'm just feeling good about it all :) I feel like cortisol had probably skewed my cycles for a while (stress :() and now my reproductive hormones are actually able to do their jobs again :happydance:

It was our 8year anniversary yesterday so DH took me out for dinner at our favourite Japanese restaurant in Milan. Suffice it to say we got home mega late and slept in this morning :coffee: I'm going to try and make tomorrow a more productive day! Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

welcome back disco ria, totally understandable to take a mini break from site :)
it does tend to make us focus on ttc a lot more and sometimes more than is healthy for us :) xxx fx for u this cycle chick :) xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey all just dropping in to say hi. I do keep reading and keep up to date but usually on my phone and u HATE typing ony phone.

Hope you are all okay? It is stressful Discoria and food to take breaks and keep perspective! Glad all sounds positive mommyluv. Smiler I have the pop experience to Lilesmom I have anterior placenta (on front ) so is like a cushion. Didn't find out till 20 week scan but didn't feel bub move till like 21/22 weeks then I knew! Now he's changed position I feel him less again (went to see mw as was worried as you do notice a pattern of movement pretty quickly) all good but prob kickingy placenta now so not as strong again! 

All okay with me-been so so so busy!!! Having some building work starting a week tom, still trying to finalise kitchen plans and now choosing for 2 bathrooms whilst working full time-I'm knackered! We did do one fun thing-we've ordered our pusgchair-yey! So daunting but exciting! How's your baby organisation going Lilesmom? Apart from buying a changing bag that is literally the only thing I've done!

Lots of PMA and baby dust to you all x x x x x x x


----------



## lilesMom

hi hopeful, hope u get ur decorating done soon so u can get some rest xxx
good time to do it now though before u get too bumpy :) and too wrecked when bub comes :) xxx
i have a good lot of stuff now hon, have few more bits to do alright but ive gone a bit lazy :) if i see cheap things on offer i get um, the only thing absolutely necessary that we will need to get is cot bed and mattress but will wait , im looking out for offers :)
il continue picking up bits as i go along. 
i have lots of family so i wont buy too much cos i know il get lots of toys and clothes when bub is born so it be a waste :) 

hi to everyone xxxxxxxx

its my bubs V day today :) hurray :) xxxxxx to bub :)


----------



## mommylov

Progesterone came back at 12.45... Much better than my 10.something last cycle :)


----------



## babybemine

Leaving for ultrasound now to see if Follies have grown and are good for this cycle. FX and prayers that all the achey I had on my right side were due to them growing nice and strong.


----------



## mommylov

Temp went from 98.2 to 97.8 so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Aside from weird cramps I have had no symptons so just waiting for af at this point. :(


----------



## babybemine

Hugs to you mommy

On a side note follies were growing. Two of them are looking prospective 19 and 16. Nurse says lining is looking good as well.


----------



## mommylov

babybemine, those folli sizes look great hun! And Yay for a nice uterine lining... waiting and ready for lo! FX for you!

Im new to Clomid and temping and all but I read that the dip that I had today could be due to implantation? Im not really keeping my hopes up this round due to the lack of symptoms. My last two pregnancies I didnt get a BFP until the day af was due and af isnt due for me until this fri-sat so who knows. Wed is the EDD for my first that I lost so the timing couldnt be worse :( Sorry, I know Im suppose to have PMA but its just a difficult time :(


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies

sorry have been off for a few days, was away visiting the in laws then have been a bit ill :( Been feeling shockingly bad and was sick 3 times this morning, which for me is a lot! Thought I would be done with that now, as I'm 13 weeks today but NO! Oh well not to worry. I do think when I feel rough it's a growth spurt so as long as baby is ok that's all I care about.

Mommylov how many dpo are you? It is really normal to have a dip midway through the 2WW. Some ladies get it every cycle, some occasionally and some when they are implanting. It's hard to know what is normal for you until you've got a few charts under your belt...are you totally new to temping? It can be a good sign so don't count yourself out just yet. EDDs are hard, so hard hun :hugs: I dreaded it when mine came up but honestly, once they were past I felt like a bit of aburden had been lifted. Same with the 1 year anniversary. Hope you will feel better after too, but I know the run-up and the day itself is hard. I lit candles just to mark the day, was nice to do a little something to remember them by xxxx

Discoria - really nice to hear from you :) I know it is stressy at times and keeping off the internet is a good idea! We're all here to support you but understand entirely the need to keep your mind on other things. I hope that it's helping you x

Hopeful - great to hear from you too! If you have anterior placenta does it stay that way? At my 10 week scan she said mine was in the right place, but I don't know if it moves. At my 12 week scan it wasn't commented on at all so I dno't know if it's still in the right place or not! Too early for me to feel movement yet anyway but it would be nice to know! Good luck with all the building work!!

Lilesmom - what is V day?? No I'm not going to get nursing bras this early!! But from waht I can work out Mothercare do non-wired bras that don't have the detachable cup. The only place in town I can go for bras is Debenhams and M+S, and the Mothercare non-wired bras are cheaper and nicer :) I thought my boobs had stopped growing but this weekend they seem to have exploded!! My ordinary bras are not coping lol xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so much Smiler :hugs: I added a little more the chart. Yes, I am totally new to temping but thought I might as well start since I am now starting all these meds. I didnt know how it would all affect OPKS and whatnot so thought it might be good to have a back up (Temping). I am 10dpo today. - HPT yesterday morning and this morning but in the past with both of my pregnancies I didnt get a + HPT until the day AF was due which was about 14DPO. I dont really have any symptoms though and thats what scares me. My bbs are maybe a LITTLE tender today but nothing crazy. I was super congested over the weekend but dh thinks its because he was messing with some wires behind the tv and that I was allergic to all the dust. Who knows.. I havent felt like this was my cycle from day 1 and still feel that way but was hoping to be surprised I guess :(


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine, that sounds great hon, xxxxxx
good luck catching egg this cycle xxxxxxxx

mommylov dont give up hope sweetie, u wont know for sure either way yet xxx
really hope it is bfp for u hon xxxx
hugs for EDD xxxxxxx they r not the nicest day, xxx hugs xxxx
but u will get through it and have ur sweet Lo honey xxxxxxxx
soon i hope 
xxxxxxxx

smiler hope u feel better soon sweetie x
my ms didnt go till about week 15, i thought i was gonna have it for entire preg when i stil had it at that stage but i woke up one morn with it gone and that nausea didnt really come back much . so fx for u to shake it soon xxxx

amy i second smiler, in that the lead upt o my EDD was way worse than the day itself and i did feel a certain relief after cos something i was dreading was past and i was ok after it xxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxx

smiler V day is Viability day, at 24 weeks even if bub came now (hopefully not) they have a really high chance of survival :) nice to have that milestone behind me :) 
im chalking um up now, hopefully things will be fine and i will get this LO :) xxxxxxxxxxx

if ur placenta wasnt too low before it wont be now, lots of peoples are low in the start, but as uterus grows it gets pulled up, front or back isnt a problem so long as its not covering cervix area (placenta previa ), most people who have this early on, it fixes itself as preg goes on . 
for those that it doesnt fix itself, they just have to keep an eye on mom and bub and maybe c section later. but ur fine now if u were fine earlier scan xxxxxx

ha ha on the bras smiler, yeah mine did that earlier too, they just grew like crazy and then stopped for weeks thank god :) they r already big enough, i wont be able to carry um. :) mine have grown a bit again lately, i just got granny bras :) ha ha
i got ones from dunnes here, like m and s but cheaper :) mothercare here is expensive for clothes and bras. 
i think il have to go again but i dont wanna waste money if they r gonna grow again , im not sure if they have finished for now :)


hi and hugs to all xxx

i have zero news, really tired again these days so not up to much im lucky i can rest though. the iron is making me sicky, hope no one of ye ever have to take it and that i never have to take it again its messing up my nts sleep with heartburn and nausea so im wrecked by day. but least i dont have to work anyway and bub is growing away i hope and gettin what he needs so thats most important 

:dust: to all my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## mommylov

I think with it being Valentine's Day this week, being in the tww that isnt looking good at the moment, and the EDD all happening at once... its just hitting my like a ton of bricks :trouble:.


----------



## lilesMom

i know hon , its a really tough week for u xxxx hugs xxxxxxxx
try and keep in ur head, that it will pass and everyday brings u closer to bfp xxxxxxx
hard i know but its what kept me goin when i was low xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: mommylov. 10dpo was still quite early to test so you never know. I know what you mean though, not feeling hopeful yet part of you still praying for a surprise...it is tough and I really feel for you, we've all been there xxx I agree with lilesmom - trying to think of every day as bringing you a day closer to your bfp. That is a great way to look at it.

I also think it's a really positive step with starting to temp. It just gives you absolute confidence that you did ovulate, since sometimes you can have the LH surge and get the +OPK but then for some reason not ov. It always made me feel better to see the temp rise a few days after my +OPK. If this isn't your cycle then hopefully the next one you'll learn a little more about your body and what's normal for you xx

Lilesmom that is so great about V day :hugs: I can't believe you're that far already! So crappy the iron is making you feel that bad though :( Can you take indigestion medicine? I know it's safe to take something like Gaviscon in pregnancy but I don't know if it is ok to take it whilst on iron. Sounds rubbish hun :hugs:

Well I ended up going to Mothercare and I was sure their website said 2 for £16 but I was wrong! But they gave me a £5 off voucher, and the saleswoman found me a bra in my size in the sale for only £3, woop woop :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks smiler and that's awesome that you got a great deal on a bra!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

smiler £3 was a great deal :) plus i like the £5 off :) good day shopping :)

amy hugs hon, hope ur ok. xxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx

went swimming this morn and to cinema with my sis , was lovely day :)


----------



## mommylov

:wave: and :hugs: and :dust: to you all!

Laura, that sounds like an amazing day you had! So glad you got to spend some time with your sis :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh what film did you see?


----------



## lilesMom

we went to see hitchcock, it was a lot better than i thought it was gonna be :) 
i thought it may be boring cos it is slow moving but its not, its very watchable and enjoyable :) that and 'wreck it ralph ' were only 2 on so early in the day so we chose that. :) i would have gone to other one too but my sis has 2 kids and was sick of kids tv :) ha ha
hope alls weell with u smiler xx

mommylov hugs for today honey, hope ur ok? xxxxxx
r u working? xxxxx

hi and hugs to all. hope everyone is doing good xxxxxxxxxx

i slept for 14 hrs last nt :) i feeel soo much more normal today , i caved and took rennie goin to bed :) ( i only took 2 yest , i hate taking things if i dont have to, but i had about a week of near constant heart burn ) , it let me sleep all nt , was lovely :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, how are you mommylov? Big hugs to you for today, thinking of you :hugs: xxxx

Aw Lilesmom don't worry about taking some medicine for your heartburn, it really is ok to do it. But at the same time I know what you mean, like I know it is ok to take paracetamol and when my head was pounding the other day I took 2, but still felt guilty. Can't win eh! But so great you got loads of sleep, bet you feel great for it :)

Yesterday I had a day FULL of energy, was so weird! Was still awake at 1am though and consequently am feeling tired today :dohh:

Cool, glad you enjoyed the film. I thought it looked a bit strange! We usually wait to download stuff on our TV as the cinema is so expensive. But I did go and see Les Mis last week as my friend gets that 2 for 1 deal with Orange. Nice to have a night out :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies, doing ok so far :hugs:

Hope you girls are doing well and having a good day/night :)


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i know they r ok to take but i dont wanna make a habit of taking anything :)
for me and bub :), i had a heartburn free day today :) hurray :)
maybe new iron tabs r working, maybe it just took a few days to get galfer outta my system , i hope :) 
im gonna skip it tmoro too cos i dont want heartburn on my spa day, bold but only 1 day :) 
we went to cinema by day, its nearly half the price :) i dont usually go lots either but i went today with my other friend too :)
saw 'i give it a year' , not a bad film, quite on the predixtable side but pretty good :) 

amy glad ur holding up ok sweetie, xxxxxxxx

xxxxx to all :)


----------



## mommylov

Started light spotting today... Af is knocking at the door. Back to the drawing board :(


----------



## babybemine

Mommy lov sorry to hear that. Have a Valentines drink and a hot bubblebath. Hugs to you.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no mommylov :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## DiscoRia

((hugs)) mommylove xx


----------



## lilesMom

hugs mommylov xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Ladies :hugs: Temp drop today and - HPT so I will not be testing anymore since af is for sure to come. FX for the next cycle.

Hope you all had a wonderful V-day!


----------



## lilesMom

bags amy, hope ur ok, happy val day xxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello Ladies, 

I hope you have all had a lovely weekend! I go back to work tomorrow for the first time in 9 days. I had the whole week off last week with vomitting and diarrhoea (mostly the latter) and I am both looking forward to and dreading going back tomorrow. 

MommyLove, I'm sorry that you got AF. It might not always help, but I always try to think of it this way, each cycle, each day in fact, brings you closer to your baby. More recently, one of my little mantras has been that this path will lead me to my child. Yep, this path, this very one I am walking and living and breathing right now, AF, tears, sweat and cervical mucus included! And the same goes for you. Every little thing you do on your journey, whether it is going for a walk, taking a vitamin or bding, all those little things together will culminate in the creation of, carrying of, birthing of and finally meeting your little one... how amazing is that! Don't give up hope xx

Hopeful, what pushchair did you order? I can't imagine how exciting it must be for you both :D Good Luck with the building work and remember to rest, rest, rest! Nap at every opportunity ;) xx

LilesMom, YAY for V-Day :D I'm glad you got some relief from your heartburn. I get it from time to time and it's horrible when there is no relief. I feel for you! It sounds like you've been having a really lovely time recently, I hope that is still the case :) xx

BabyBeMine, it's lovely to hear good news about your follicles and lining. Is it strange for you to know so much about your reproductive organs now, compared to being in the dark and just hoping for the best before? What is the next step for you now? (sorry if I'm being ignorant :)) xx

Smiler, I can't believe how far along you suddenly are! How are you feeling? Do you have a tiny bump showing yet? Your £3 bra is awesome, it's the little pleasures right? ;) 

I am 11dpo today. I have managed to convince myself that I'm pg with some out of the ordinary symptoms, but only time will tell. When I think about it properly I get scared that AF is going to show up on Tuesday... because I know how devastated I will be. But I also know it's possible. I hate the tww limbo!

Anyhow, my symptoms are *spots* - my face is covered in them and I'm usually clear skinned around now; *sore boobs*, whereas it's usually just my nipples, this time it's in the fleshy part too, radiating outward from my areola, even up under my armpit too sometimes. ouchie!; *slowly climing temp*, my temp usually starts to drop a couple of days before AF, but is actually climbing slowly; *cervical mucus* is currently scant, cloudy, and stringy, like fertile mucus, whereas it's usually copious, cloudy and creamy. 

So, either my hormones are doing their job really well, causing all these out of the ordinary symptoms OR I'm pregnant. Only bfn for the past two days... I am, of course, praying for a bfp and hoping SO, SO hard that I don't have any cramping or spotting tomorrow as it's the last day in this cycle. But, of course, it's out of my hands right now, so I will just wait patiently and hope for the best (also known as stalking baby stuff on pinterest, haha)

I hope you lovely ladies have a great week xx


----------



## lilesMom

disco ria fx for u hon, it does sound good :) hope u get ur bfp xxxxx
im still doin good thank god, fx for good hosp app. tomor now too, i always have slight nerves that an app. is gonna burst my happy bubble, :) but i know its silly, im sure it will be fine :) xxxxxx
sorry u were sick all week, hope ur fully better now xxxx


----------



## babybemine

Having all sorts of symptoms way to early.....not sure if it is because of femara.......had increased smell at 3dpo. Very hungry and thirsty. Now at 5dpo had tender breast that are fuller. Even DH. Noticed the boobies.


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

MIA again due to a trip to see the parents this weekend. I love seeing them and nearly cried when it was time to go! PG hormones probably but I do miss them :(

Discoria - great to hear from you, though sorry you've been so ill! Sounds like it was pretty bad, poor you :hugs: But your symptoms sound promising, I have got fingers, arms, toes and legs crossed for you! The last few days of the 2WW are the worst, they go the slowest! FX AF stays the hell away tomorrow! x

lilesmom, good luck for your hospital appointment today :hugs: Totally normal to be scared before one. I booked my 16 week appointment and I just don't want to go in case it's bad news! It is scary. But sending you lots of happy, healthy vibes and hope to hear all is fine when you get back x

babybemine I have no idea about femara but clomid def gave me more symptoms in the 2ww. Hope it's not just a cruel trick xx

AFM I am 14 weeks today. Can't believe it. It sounds really silly but there's still a part of me that just doesn't believe it's real. I'm getting a little worried actually that I'll just never develop that 'bond'. With my others I felt pg immediately but I suppose because of the bad experiences my brain is just not letting me get too attached. We haven't told any friends yet and we agreed we'd start telling them once I was in the 2nd tri, but I don't want to! I quite like it being a little secret, being silly and superstitious but I worry that once we tell people something will go wrong :wacko: Being so silly I know but I can't help it! :D xx


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, you are in your 2nd tri.. woo hoo!!! I know about being scared to tell anyone as I would probably be the same but youre doing so well. This IS your rainbow baby and I hope as time passes you are able to enjoy this pregnancy more and more and your bond gets stronger :)

Babybemine & discoria, keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies! Come on :bfp: 

Lilesmom, hope you and bub are doing well.

:wave: to anyone Ive missed and daily :dust: to you all!


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks so much mommylov that means a lot :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Im really rootin gfor you hun! For all of us.. 2013 is suppose to be a lucky year so keeping my fingers crossed!

Oh and the crying after seeing your parents... I know that all too well. I cry everytime I have to leave my parents. They def work your las nerve when you are around them but I hate to say goodbye :( Glad you had a nice visit with them :)


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine, i had symptoms really early this time, i was gassy a few days past Ov and last time with lile i had no gas at all, i too thought it was way too early for symptoms but i had no femara to blame, i thought maybe touch of bug :) but it wasnt thank god. 
fx for u hon, hope its bfp xxxxxxxxx

smiler glad u got to visit ur parents, sorry its hard to leave again though xxxxxxx
appointment today went well thank god, :) bub is growing away and no extra problems to report ;) they rkeeping me in high risk clinic day but i dont have to go back there for 5 weeks. il be to gp in meantime ;) so all good 
i always have a sense of great relief as each app is behind me :) prob will til the end but i am def believing in it and bonding more :) u will too hon as time goe sona dn u put more preg milestones and appoinments behind u .
when is ur 16 week one? mine were all off my actual weeks, my 20 week app was nearer 22 :)
when i go back next il please god be 30 weeks :) 

amy how u doin hon? xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all x


----------



## mommylov

Doing ok... still got af and she is going strong. I start Clomid tomorrow and am curious to see what 100mg does. I know that Smiler got her :bfp: when she was put on 100mg so Im hoping that I have the same luck. Im also hoping that I O from the left again seeing as how they were questioning what was going on with my right tube. FS said that everything was fine and PA said that it was missing or blocked or something so who knows.


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey all MIA again. So busy I can't tell you!!! I work in a school and if you're in Uk we had Ofsted! It went fine but one of most stressful ever!! I've been through 3 but this one was bad! I think as I'm on leadership team it's quite stressful so wasn't getting home till 10:30pm then back at 7am nxt day-knackering! Then in London for weekend then building work began today-really exciting but so many decisions to make!!!! We have a kitchen to sort yet as well! Exciting but of so tiring thank god I'm on school hols this week.

Smiler I didn't tell some ppl till now! And I'm 24w4d!!! I've seen my hairdresser several times but only told her yest! You tell them when your ready. When you've been through mc I don't think you want the usual big announcement that ppl who haven't do-it's different.

Babybemine and withlovemom crossing everything and sending baby dust it's your time soon. Mommyluv thinking of you!!! 

Discoria thinking of you today sweetie and fx x x x I ordered a bugaboo chameleon but then I saw an iCandy strawberry that I like but we've put a deposite down on bugaboo (iCandy in diff shop) daren't tell hubby I'm not sure he'd be so mad and inline he'll say tough! Oh well! x 

Lilesmom you'll be fine I know you will. I have a midwife app today and I'm still nervousr. If I don't feel bubba kick for a bit I get so worried I have to go get my Doppler out just to listen to hb. I felt so much better when I reached viability day it's like this invisible line you've crossed like 12 week scan!

Anyway big hugs always reading and always thinking of you x x xx


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov FX that 100mg is your lucky dose too. I couldn't beleive the difference just the extra 50mg made. When I was only on 50mg, I didn't ov til CD31, which isn't much better than normal. Then on 100mg, I ov'd CD16 each time. PMA, PMA, PMA xxxxx

lilesmom so glad your appt went well :) And whilst it's not great to be high risk, at least you're doing well enough to only need to see them every few weeks, that is good :) My midwife said I had to be put in high risk too, but that's only because I have PCOS. They'll test me for gestational diabetes in a couple of months' time. If it turns out fine then maybe I won't be high risk anymore, I don't know. My 16 week appt is on the day I turn 16 weeks, but that was just luck :) My 20 week scan is actually in my 21st week. I also have to see a consultant at that appointment but not really sure why!

Hopeful argh, the dreaded Ofsted! I work in educational publishing so although I've never been through it, I know what a big thing it is. A few of my friends are teachers too and never hear any enthusiasm for the visits, haha. How long til you get their feedback? Or do they tell you straight away?


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov fx for u for this cycle hon xxxx come on clomid, eggy and sperm , do ur thang :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hopeful wow u have been busy :) xx
im in ireland, is that like school inspection? my sis is secondary school teacher here and i know when they r on, its mental . 
woohoo building, good to be doin it now and lovely when its all done for u xxx :)
yeah V day is def an extra relief :) im grand most days , its only day before app i go a bit funny again :) now they saw bub kicking away im grand, i actually saw and felt kick at same time while she scanned :) was cool :) 

smiler u may not even see consultant, i have had 2 apps to see my cons and both times i just saw docs. im fine with just seeing docs, in ireland on public u usually only have contact with consultant if something is iffy so im glad :) hee hee.
yeah im only high risk cos of my liver to keep an eye but im pretty confident it will be fine cos its gettin better all the time. i feel much healthier anyway, i have no trouble walking an hour now, think i am gettin fitter :) if i wasnt preg i would def have lost weight. for now il content myself with not gaining much, afterwards i can lose it :) 
im being tested for diabetes next mon, i really dont think i wil have it though cos i dont feel ill at all or weak or extra thirsty or any of the symptoms. i knwo it can be asymptomatic too so u never know. but im hoping god reckons i have enough to deal with ha ha :) 

my friend just told me she was told (rumour i know but hoping its true :) ), that a redundnacy package is coming out tomor for public servants here, i so hope its true and im in it, my back and allergies are miles better when im not working there, i would miss out on my mat pay but would be worth it to pay off my loan and be free of a plac eim always sick and sore in when working :) so fx :) 
i hope im not gettin a bit excited for a crappy rumour ;)


----------



## lilesMom

my OH is making shelves in our room and bubs, so when they r done i can properly start to sort bubs room :) hurray :) 
be so nice to see it begining to look like a babys room :)
at mo it has lots of our spare stuff in it and bubs stuff is all in a corner of our sitting room :) im all excited :) 
cant do everything cos we still dont know for sure if boy or girl but it means i can tidy our stuff out, sort out stuff we do have for bub and start it being made to look a little like a babys room excting :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Girls!

Smiler, Funny thing is I ovulate just fine I think its just weak. Since my progesterone levels are always on the lower side at 7dpo bloodwork. Also, my follicles werent as big as she wanted them to be. They were "big enough" but once again, was borderline. Progesterone - borderline, follicle size-borderline, unterine lining - borderline... etc. So hoping that upping the dose will give me bigger follies and help everything else too. I so badly want to be pregnant already... kind of feeling left in the dust here with everyone around me getting pregnant and having thier little ones :(

Laura, aww how exciting you and OH are getting bubs room together! I cant believe how fast time has gone by. He will be here before we know it :)

:wave: to everyone!


----------



## babybemine

lilesMom How exciting to be starting the decorations. Hopefully the work thing is not a rumour.

Hopeful335: Take the time to relax after what sounds like a busy week and enjoy your holidays.

mommylov: Good luck with the Clomid increase. Hope the side effects are minnimum for you.

Smiler82: How are you feeling? How is little wee baby treating you?


----------



## mommylov

Thank hun. How are you feeling? 7dpo yay! When are you going to start testing?

The Clomid wasnt bad for me last cycle. The only thing that I really noticed was I had hot flashes :oops: so hopefully the symptoms stay to a min again this time. :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy thanks honey, u wil be with us too before u know it xxxxxxxx
its def ur turn super soon xxxxxxxxxxxx

babybemine thanks hon :) fx for u for bfp in a few days xxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Just gotta think.....

PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

<3 it amy :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

cmon :bfp: for all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Was tired and crampy yesterday. Not as hungry anymore. Slight achey feeling in tummy. Hoping it is a good thing. Trying to stay positive and whenever I get stressed I close my eyes and take some deep breaths.


----------



## Smiler82

Argh Mommylov how frustrating for everything to be borderline...but hopefully it means you just need a tiny extra help from the clomid and things will be fine. So sorry you feel like you're being left behind :hugs: I know that feeling all too well. Just gotta stick with the PMA and keep telling yourself it WILL be your turn soon. I don't know if you read all our convos before about meditation? I did some in the 2-3 months before I got pregnant and I really think it helped. Maybe worth a try?

babybemine deep breaths TOTALLY work! DH makes me do them when I get stressy (which is often, and not just about pregnancy things) and it's great. FX for you. Which day are you going to test?

I'm doing alright ta, was really sick yesterday though. So strange how I start a new week and have a day of being sick, then it goes away. Really tired now too as I've been out in town and walking lots - lilesmom you would laugh at me so much, you with your hour long walks :) I'm going to start swimming tomorrow, really need to get some exercise and get the muscles moving. Quite looking forward to it actually!

Hope everyone is doing ok today xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler :hugs: Im so so soooo happy for everyone here that is pregnant. We have all hgad our fair share of heartache when ttc and its just so inspiring to see so many of you go through what Ive been through and are pregnant or just had babies. I would be lying if I said that I didnt ache though as I do. I sometimes get scared that something happened during the D&C or pregnancies that are making it difficult for me to not only get pregnant now but to also grow a healthy bean. I do have an unexplained amount of PMA thinking for this cycle. I dont know if its me having faith in these meds or just getting my hopes up but Ill just go with it for now! :) Thanks to a lot of the women I have *met* on here, I am still able to continue down this ttc journey. I wouldve thrown in the towel long ago :( I didnt read about the meditation but I know that Lilesmom has done it too and Im a big fan of whatever gets us to our "happy place". I have been walking when I get home from work. Just plug in headphones and go for about 2-3 miles. I want to get into the habit of doing that every other night if not every night so that I can be more healthy and continue during pregnancy. :) Thanks again for your kind words... youre a doll :hugs:

Babybemine, your symptoms sound promising but I too TRY and relax so that we dont stress too much. Your rainbow is coming :)

Laura, how are you doing hun? Did oh finish the shevles in bubs room?

:wave: to everyone and HEAPS of PMA and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine hoping things work out well for u this cycle xxxxx

i second smiler on the meditation and deep breathing, i was doin it while ttc and still doin it now, helps a lot with keeping calm and on top of stress and worry xxx

smiler walking around town is tiring, its different to going for a walk, i find it more tiring :)
i started back swimming last week, i hadnt been in years, its lovely :)
i went 3 times last week, im gonna try and go twice a week, our local pool does a deal where if u go at 3 o clock during d week its only 3e :) sweet :)
my swimsuit is only barely fittin me though, the tummy is ok , its my boobs that r in trouble, i cant find cheap mat swimsuit, i havent looked very hard either though :) 
im trying out swimming for few weeks first to see if i will keep it up and be worth buyin one, but then i wont be wearing it after so.....
im tryin to spend less as my savings r nearly gone now. 
no news of redundancy, it was just one of those rumours, doh!! :) 
end of this yr would be better for me anyway. :) 

amy hurray for pma , hugs , xxxx 
fx for clomid and good luck to win out for u this cycle xxxxxxxxxx
u so will get ur lovely Lo soon honey, u totally deserve it xxxxxxxx
u will make a great mom xxxxx
i too was worried d and c would cause me trouble but it is so rare for that to happen and with all ur tests u would know by now if it had , hugs xxxxxxx
so hope this is ur time honey, il be praying for bfp xxxxx

hope everyone is good xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and amy walking is meant to be great for ttc, both for stress control and for keeping evrything in ur body fit and healthy without straining ur body xx

shelves are mostly done in bubs room, but yet to be started in our room. he is making um from scratch cutting d wood and all himself so its more time consuming :) 
plus he is making a whole wall and a half of shelves in both rooms so its a good deal of work . but give it a week and they will be good to go, varnish and all i reckon :)


----------



## mommylov

Aww thats great that he is wanting to make the shelves and is putting in so much effort :) What a sweety! 

I hope you and the rest of the girls are right. This is just killing me slowly :( Im banking on the luck of the Irish this month ;) I pulled an angel card yesterday and pulled "release". Basically told me to let got of the past so Im trying.


----------



## lilesMom

i got that card so much for months after lile, xxxxxxxx 
i recently have started doin my angel cards again, i neglected them for few weeks there, i dont know why cos i love um xxxxxx not neglected angels , i talk to um every day :) just d cards :) xxxxx
i really really hope u get ur Lo this cycle hon, its great u have pma, 
maybe u do just need to release and it will happen for u. 
it could be release of tension and fear too hon xxxxxxx
what u focus on is what u get , so try focus on Positive stuff and u seeing ur bfp in a few weeks time, xxxx 
i knwo no one can be upbeat all the time expeacially in the middle of heartbreak and ttc, but we can try and keep it up as much as we can, xxxx
im sending my pma vibes ur way all the time chick, if we all do it they gotta listen to us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura :hugs: 

On a random note, dh's best friend just got engaged and the wedding is in NY Oct 26. If I get pregnant this month, I will be 8 months preggers so I wouldnt be able to go and he told me that the bach party is in Vegas Sep 5-9. Then he says "Oh wait, I dont want you pregnant and alone for that long. Maybe we can fly mom (my mom) out and if that doesnt work then I will just fly out fri night and come back sun morning". At first he told me that he just wouldnt go and I told him no way that he HAD to go. I would hate for him to miss out on that but he is such a doll for thinking of me and future bubs :) I swear, Im the luckiest girl <3 Its so hard to plan things in life without knowing whats going to happen. For all I know I wont be pregnant then and I can totally go. I told him just to book his NY and Vegas flights and we'll book my NY flight later if I am able to go.


----------



## lilesMom

dont be booking any flights amy :) xxx
ur right u got a good hubby but he also has a great wife :) xxx
dont forget the luck goes both ways with ye :) 
dont know if u remember but after i lost lile i was the same i wanted to go lourdes with my mom but my doc said dont book anything cos if i was early preg it wouldnt be safe maybe to go :) 
glad i didnt book now . :) hope u dont get to go for all the right reasons :) xxxxxxx
u wil def be preg long before that xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I hope so!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

we all hope so :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
but u wil :) xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Gosh lots of chatting last night :) I'm behind!

Mommylov I totally had the same fears as you. After the d and c I had weird bleeding for 12 weeks afterwards and was terrified they'd damaged my womb. Lilesmom is right though, it is really rare and I think if anything was wrong you'd have figured it out by now :hugs: So pleased for you having lots of PMA this cycle! Hang onto that feeling! Walking after work sounds great. I used to have to walk lots just as part of my commute, but I did enjoy it. It's nice to get some space and switch from 'work brain' to 'home brain'. If you're interested, the mediation I did was on iTunes and called Visualizing Pregnancy by Kathy Freston. 

Aww that's so sweet about your DH saying he wouldn't go to Vegas whilst you're pregnant :) Agree it's best not to book flights just yet, just see how the next few months go. 

Lilesmom I never thought about the boob issue in a swimsuit haha. Not sure mine is up to the job, better check before I go! Had too much work on today so couldn't go :( I don't know if you have sports direct in Ireland but I did see one in our local shop for £9.99. Is online too, just checked! Might just be a UK offer I don't know but worth a look maybe.

Shame the redundancy thing was a rumour...how come it works out better if it happens at the end of the year?

I haven't done my angel cards for ages...I just did them and the first two were about listening to them more and asking them more often! Naughty smiler :) Mommylov I kept getting the 'time to go' card before I got pregnant, which is kind of similar to the release card. It's about asking for help with grief and that you're coming to the end of cycle, which initially I thought was telling me it was time to accept I'd never get pregnant, but now I think it was trying to tell me I was coming to the end of a difficult cycle i.e. ttc troubles.

PMA PMA PMA :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mommylov

I LOVE angel cards! They have given me so much peace. Im relieved to hear you say that you were pulling a similar card and thinking the same thing as me. Lilesmom said that she pulled that card as well. The first thought that came to my head was "OMG, Im never going to have kids?!?!?" but now Im starting to feel better that I wasnt the only one thinking this way. Thanks for the meditation info, I just bought it and its downloading right now :) Hope its the best $9.99 ever spent! lol


----------



## babybemine

Worried as I have a small bump on right side lower abdomen. Has anyone ever had this. I know it is too early for baby but this was also the side I had the follies. Thinking fibroids or cyst....I am scared. Anyone else have this?


----------



## Smiler82

No, sorry :hugs: But I think a cyst wouldn't give an outward bump...my SIL had one the size of a grapefruit and I don't think it protruded. How big is it? Could be a blocked pore or sweat gland, something like that. Is it painful? If it's soft it could even be a hernia?? I would get it checked hun.


----------



## mommylov

Babybemine, Im so sorry Ive never heard of that before so I am of no help :oops: I tried to google it to see what I would find and some say thats a sign of pregnancy depending on your size but nothing too specific was mentioned :( If its a solid lump, I would def put a call into my dr to see what they say.


----------



## lilesMom

smiler thanks hon, i think i wont buy any awhile with swimsuit and see how i go, i havent popped out of it yet anyway :) hee hee dont think we have sports direct, i dont like buying things liike that online cos ive no clue what size to get , also reluctant to pay money for somwthing il only need for few months :)
i was consoling myself with the end of the year being better in a way :)
i wil be paid mat leave for 6 months which would take me to nearly end of year , so id get mat pay and then redundancy pay :) id prefer to just have it sorted and know when and if it was coming but im gonna go back to ignoring the rumours now :) 
it will come when it is meant to :) 
hope alls well with u hon xxx

amy i think its to release ur fear of not getting bfp and it will happen xxxx

hi andhugs to all xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry posted cos i thought i was caught up, hope ur ok babybemine, im not sure what it could be hon, id ring my doc to check just to put ur mind at ease xxxxx


----------



## babybemine

It is not so much like a lump or anything like a pimple.....it is more like it is more swollen on that side....


----------



## Smiler82

Have no idea...maybe a side effect of femara? Does the box have a list of possible side effects? I'd ring your doc and ask x


----------



## lilesMom

hope ur ok babybemine, id def ask doc to be sure xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

11dpo bfn. AF due in 4 days.


----------



## lilesMom

its still early hon , dont give up yet :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hello ladies..
How r u all?? Hope everone is doin fine..
I have been very busy wid wok for d past couple of days so nt getting a chance to visit d forum regularly.. just thought i wil come n say a quick hiiii....
We did not do any OPK's or anything....thought it might put pressure on us..thought that natue wil take its course..but we did BD quite a lot this time :) :)Lets c how it goes..keeping my fingers crossed..n trying not to think about it much....

Hope u all r doin gr8.... sending hugs,prayers n babydust to all....


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck withlovemom, relaxed approach works best and lots of bd is def good :)
fx for u hon xxxxxxxxxxx

ive no news guys, im being quiet cos im tryin to not spend money i dont have :) 
hi and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Best of luck withlove! 

:wave: everyone :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Daily :dust: and PMA to you all!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hey withlovemom! FX for you, hope the relaxed approach works for you guys x

Mommylov how are you doing this week?

Aw lilesmom good work on the saving money front but hope you're finding things to keep yourself amused :)

AFM just v.v.v.vbusy with work, I am really looking forward to this current project being over. Even though I have weekends off I still feel like I need a little break :wacko: xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Smiler! Im doing well so far. Just getting over some of the side effects from the Clomid but all in all doing ok. Put on my estrogen patch yesterday and now just waiting for my scan this wed. Sorry work has been crazy for you hun. Im sure that being preggers also doesnt help you feel well rested at the moment heheh. How are you feeling?


----------



## Smiler82

Have you always had the estrogen patch mommylov or is this your first time? I guess having the extra hormones would just exacerbate symptoms. What symptoms have you been having? Hope not too horrid!

Ha no some days it is like working through fog, I just can't get my brain into gear :wacko: plus I've been getting a lot of lower back pain, so being sat at my desk all day isn't helping. On the plus side I can go for naps whenever I want, but still, I feel like I'm constantly playing catch-up. But in general I have to say I'm feeling better thanks :) Nausea and sickness virtually gone, tho sure they could reappear without warning at any time ...


----------



## mommylov

My dr had me wear one last cycle but only after finding out at my scan that my unterine lining wasnt as thick as she wanted it to be so she had me put it on that day (cd11). This time, we are kind of ahead of the game so she told me to put it on cd8 which was yesterday. The symptoms actually started getting better yesterday with the exception of the hot flashes.. still got those. So Im really thinking it was the extra Clomid this month that did it for me. All will be worth it if we are able to get pregnant with a healthy LO :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxxx
i had the glucose test this morn and was at my parents all day so im wrecked :)
results back in aweek but either way not worried anyway cos so long as i take care fo myself , we be grand :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura, get some rest and hope results come back great! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Aw sorry for the hot flashes mommylov. I kind of got those, but hearing other ppl's stories I think I got off quite lightly...still they weren't fun though, and seemed to hit at night so was hard to get to sleep! Great that you got the patch on earlier this cycle. Here's hoping this is the cycle for you xxx

Lilesmom I dind't know you were down to have the glucose test done. Am surprised you have to wait a whole week, I thought they'd be able to tell you quite quickly! I'm having it done too when I get to 28 weeks. Not really looking forward to it, but best to know if there's a problem eh. Apparently if you do have GD it's really easily controlled by diet so no biggie, hopefully! xx


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys :) xx
hope everyone is well xxxxx

smiler , my dad has diabetes so if u have family with it, u gotta get it done :)
its grand though like u say, im already trying to control my diet cos of liver so it wouldnt make huge difference to me if i do have it really :) i think im gonna be fine anyway but im not sure why i think that :) maybe just pma :) 
it has to be done between 26 and 28 weeks, wonder why mine went early on and ur doc went for later :) 
our labs are very slow with blood tests, they would have them done but dont mail on results to gp for ages id say . cos when i have hosp appointments soon after blood tests they can pull um up on comp a few days later and they may not be with my doc for another week or more. they sent away loads yest anyway, she took blood for liver and iron etc check as well . 
it was grand actually , i thought drinking lucozade on empty stomach would make me sick but i just shaked the fizz out of it and downed it in one ;) 
my parents dont live too far from my doc office so i was allowed go sit in their place to wait, so was grand :) 
i felt really sick last nt though, dumb ass here decided to have banana ice cream and cocopops even thought i wasnt hungry and was really sick for few hours.
why do i push it :) i blame OH , he bought it and kept saying go on , its lovely. 
he was caling it banana deliciousness, how could i resist , :) doh! :)
anyway im rambling :) 
hope alls good with ye xxxxxxxxxxx
chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Hospital urine test and erpt both BFN.....waiting for af today or tomorrow. Light cramping starting. Boo. Feeling down. DH was actually excited for a change and was sure that I was going to get a bfp this time. Makes it a little harder when it is a negative. Still no af but hopes are waaaay down.


----------



## RiverSong9112

My husband and I are on our #1 cycle of TTC- we'll see what happens- I'm such a negative nancy, I could use the extra PMA!!!


----------



## babybemine

River welcome. Hope your time ttc is a short one.


----------



## mommylov

Welcome river and lots of PMA and :dust: to you! :)

Thanks Smiler... yes symptoms were craxy but doable and well worth it so long as I get preggers hehe. 

Laura, how you are you hun??

Im doing well today... 1 more day until scan... woo hoo! Really hopeful this cycle. DH and I used preseed and bd on sunday night. I know last cycle dr wanted us to wait until scan but I felt like we were too late and missed that eggy so this time we arent waiting. If it means that we have twins so be it!

Sticky :dust: and PMA all the way to everyone!


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine, ur not out till :witch: shows her ugly mug xxx
fx for u for this cycle or if not then def next one xxxxxxxxxxx
hugs hon xx

river welcome hon, i second the girls, hope u get lucky fast :) xx

amy ur so right hon, much more important to have swimmers waiting for egg when its ready, go BD like a mad thing :) enjoy :) xx hee hee
cd 12 is my magic day.make sure u BD then in case its urs too :) 
i knwo its different for everyone though , best o luyck hon.
il keep my fx for u xx
im good babe thanks, half have a cold but really only half have it so its not too bad, 
my back had started playing up again but i had reiki on sunday and swimming today and it feels much better again , think it was cos i was sleeping in slightly different position. 
hope alls well with u honey xxxxxxxx

hi , hugs and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I actually ovulated on CD 13 last cycle so CD12 might be good for me too! :) We just plan on DTD everyother day until +OPK then every day for 3 days and then skip one day and bd one more day for GL! :)


----------



## RiverSong9112

babybemine said:


> River welcome. Hope your time ttc is a short one.

Thanks :)
Hey loos like we were married on the same day!


----------



## lilesMom

amy thats what i did too hon this time but started on cd12 cos we got go ahead then :)
last time we only Bd twice on cd12 and concieved lile . so 12 seems to be good to me for bfp :) 
fx for u hon, everything is lined up perfectly for u this cycle, u have all ur issues sorted out now and are using preseed and good timing so fx for u that all goes well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 


riversong are u taking relaxed approach or are yr doing opks and stuff? :)
best o luck to u in ttc xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies

welcome River :hi: I hope you find this thread helpful, I certainly did! I really think having these lovely ladies to chat to and keep each other's spirits up played a part in me getting pregnant after a very long wait :) FX it won't be too long for you!

babybemine so sorry for the bfn :hugs: Are you sure you're out? As lilesmom says, til AF shows nothing is certain.

mommylov I think you are _absolutely_ right to DTD every other day, none of this waiting for the ok from the doctor nonsense!! Every other day worked great for us, just really hope it does for you too :hugs:

lilesmom ah I have to have the glucose test because of my PCOS, which puts you at higher risk. Glad to hear you didn't get sick as I was sure eating nothing then glugging a sugar drink was not going to end prettily haha :) Glad swimming and reiki helped you back. Mine's been v painful and am off to the pool this afternoon for the first time in yonks!

AFM I have been having a tiny meltdown!! Just thinking too much about baby stuff and spending waaayyyyyy too much time on the forums. It's great to have a place to ask for advice etc but sometimes I just get carried away and spend too long reading other ppl's opinions on breastfeeding, formula, co-sleeping, baby wearing, what to buy, what not to buy...too much!! So I've decided I'm going to cut down my time on BnB and just stay chatting on the threads where I've made friends, if you see what I mean. Too much time wasted on trawling through the 1000s of threads posted every day :wacko:

xx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i was the same a few weeks ago, i was readin everything on second tri board :)
im only popping in sometimes when bored now and none of ye r on :)
i usually just log on, answer and chat to my few loyal threads :) and pop off again now, unless i have a qs :) 
it can def take up too much of ur mind and brain, not healthy then, although having said that even when im not on here im obsessed with bub, everything i do is done with bub in mind :) but thats not a bad thing, just means im grateful for him :)
only time im distracted form bub is talkin to other people about their stuff ;)
good practise for when my life really will revolve around bub :) 
warm baths help a lot for back pain too hon, mine is abit funky again lately and i realised yest i havent had warm bath in good bit, i had been having 2 or 3 a week on physio's orders :) she didnt say how many to have just said they helped :)
cant remember if i asked u smiler, u gonna try feed urself? 
i was torn for long while but decided to try anyway and see how i go :)
but was in 2 minds for long time and if it doesnt work out, i dont wanna beat myself up about it ;)


----------



## babybemine

River you doing anything for 6month anniversary? Looks like we were married the same day. 

Some very light spotting right now. Light brown in color. Af should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom I know what you mean, I think about the baby every single day but I now realise that trawling through the thoughts and opinions of total strangers isn't really helping me to feel relaxed! I have a couple of books my sis leant me, a couple of trusted friends with kids and the 2 or 3 threads on here I chat a lot on, so I think that's enough :)

Not sure if we talked about feeding, I don't remember? I'm undecided. I def will for the first few days if I'm able as apparently all the best stuff for baby comes through in the first 3 days. But a couple of friends couldn't BF, and they said bottling feeding actually turned out to be great because the dads could do feeds, and they loved it. It was nice for them to cuddle and have the baby looking up at them whilst they fed and they really think it helped the dads to bond. So from that point of view I think it might be nice. There is a chance I won't be able to BF anyway because PCOS can stop you from producing enough milk so we might have no choice. Def shouldn't beat ourselves up if we can't manage to BF, just as long as baby gets food one way or another!!


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, all that reading can def make you go coo coo :wacko: Realistically, you are going to figure out whats best for you after you have the baby. Things that people say are a must might not be for you and visa versa. Youve got a great head on your shoulders and I know you will be the best mommy :thumbup: Its smart to stay away from all that for a little bit and just chat with us (your buddies) :thumbup:

Scan was great today! She said that she liked what she saw and wants me to come back Fri morning for another one on cd13 to see just how big they will get. It looks like I will O from the left again. There were a bunch of little follies on the right but the dom folli was on the left and was at 15mm and uterine lining was at 7 which she said was great for cd11. Last month it was about the same and I remember the dr mentioning how she wanted to see the numbers higher. I asked her about that and she said that since that was our first month of Clomid and scans and what not, that we really didnt know to expect. Now knowing what we know we have a better understanding of what to look for and what is "good" for me. We also know that I ovulate on my own so the clomid was just to help with getting a bigger folli which will result in higher prgesterone levels. She was kind of cranky this morning but she still seems pretty optomistic which is good. Keeping my fingers crossed for Friday's appt and this weekend and hope we catch this egg!

:dust: to you all!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww Mommylov thank you so much :hugs: I wish we could press the 'thank' button more than once :) xxx

So pleased your scan went well today! Get in plenty of DTD ;) ;) 15mm sounds really good for CD11. Am sending you tons and tons of PMA and :dust: 

xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks doll! :hugs: We were going to dtd last night but I had a sudden attack of paranoia and thought "I feel a cramp, *GASP* what if there are 10 follicles this time" and so we abstain. BUT tonight, I told dh that he has a date with a glass of pepsi, pre-seed, and yours truley :rofl: Dr thinks that I will ovulate on sat.


----------



## Smiler82

Ahahaha! Love it! Didn't know pepsi had baby-making qualities but whatever works :D Tonight, Fri and Sat would be great DTD date tee hee xxx


----------



## mommylov

It doesnt really lol. Its actually a funny story but DH did some reading on his own and read that if a man drinks a little pepsi about 20 mins or so before bd, helps male swimmers swim faster. :dohh: Whatever makes him happy I guess lol :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine stupid af, xxx sorry hon, hugs, hope she hurrys on now and then fecks off so u can move on to ttc again xxxx hugs xxxxxxx

smiler, yeah i feel same, i dont have any reason i know of why i couldnt bf but it happens lots of people that it just doesnt work out for um, 
i could easily be one of um so i dont wanna say i def will. i only know i def will try and see how it goes from there :) a few of my sis bf no major problems but one had to stop, she got mastitis and bleeding nipples and stuff, if mine are that bad il prob stop too :) 
hopefully im more like my lucky sisters who managed it fine ;) 
i see my niece had lots o trouble from inverted nipple and was so upset for awhile cos she thought she would have to stop, i dont wanna pressure myself into it.
one of my other sis said she would recommend bottles cos she said her kids are all healthy on bottles and that it enables mom to have a small break every now and then :) tempting :) 
one of my Sil bf all hers ,but her kids are always sick :) 
another sis bf her 2 and they r never sick, so i donno how much of an advantage it really is :)
im nearly talking myself outta it here now again, ha ha :) 
cuttin it shorter again , yeah im gonna try :) 
i sadi to OH awhile back i didnt think i would and hewas like u have to......
cue major hissy fit about them being my boobs :) ha ha, well not major but def wont listen to anyone else saying i have to :)

amy thats great u had great scans , fx for u hon xxxxxxx :)
whoop whoop :) xxxxxx
go pepsi sperm :) hee hee ;)
i woudl love date nt, OH is gone off it a bit cos its hard to get comfy way that doesnt squash bump now :blush: , i cant relax properly cos i think bub is gettin squished and i think ive turned Oh off it :)


----------



## mommylov

One thing I dont understand about my FF chart is that it shows white circles even though I have been taking my temp at the EXACT time every morning with the exception of one day last sat. I even checked to make sure that the times were right and they are and all the same. Ugh.. dont get it.

Laura, Im sure you are glowing with you nice round bump! :)


----------



## RiverSong9112

babybemine said:


> River you doing anything for 6month anniversary? Looks like we were married the same day.
> 
> Some very light spotting right now. Light brown in color. Af should be here today or tomorrow.

I saw that :)
It'd be nice we could celebrate with a bun in the oven, but I'm trying to ignore my oven at the moment! LOL
Other than that, I believe he wants to take me ice skating. Which is super cutr, but I've never tried it!

Are you doing anything for your 6 mo??


----------



## lilesMom

amy thanks :)
last week r so people have been telling me i look really well now, with emphasis on the now :) i musta looked like crap before ;) ha ha, my spotty phase does seem to be over, took a long time, :) i do feel better , id say it was cos of low thyroid and stuff all along, i must have looked worse than i realised :) :) 
i dont use FF hon soz, ive no clue, but i think between folli scans, ur instincts and opks , id say ur covered :) xxxxxxx

riversong, i suck at ice skating :) my 2 legs wont stay together, there were little children laughing at how bad i was :) i only tried once, u wont be gettin me back on ice again :) im balance challenged on dry land though in fairness to me :)


----------



## RiverSong9112

LOL I've never tried to actually ice skate. Sure I skidded out on a pond or two in my tennis shoes, but never for real on real skates. 
We'll see how I do! :headspin:


----------



## lilesMom

even if ur bad, u gotta be better than my effort :) enjoy :)


----------



## Smiler82

Mommylov I just had a v. quick look at your chart and I think it's because you're putting yourself down as sleep deprived. If your sleep is mucked up, it can muck up your temp so they give you a white circle. THey'll also give you a white circle for illness and alcohol. The only thing I ever found made a significant difference to my temp was alcohol. I don't drink much normally but the odd Saturday night I'd let my hair down and the next day my temp would be sky-high! Sleep deprivation never seemed to make a massive difference for me and could still get an OV pattern so I wouldn't worry too much :)

Wow your DH actually did some reading on his OWN? I wish mine would haha. He was always very interested to hear what I had learnt, but never got off his backside and did it himself!

lilesmom oh dear sorry if I got you talking yourself out of BFing :D I think bottles still sound a bit complicated, there are definite downsides, like all the boiling and cooling of water, the sterilising, etc. But funny you say about illness-my sister BF both hers and they get sick all the time, and they sleep badly. My friends who bottle fed say theirs don't get ill often and sleep well. But it's all anecdotal, you just don't know til your baby is here and you try out what works best for you.


----------



## mommylov

I just found that out Smiler.. I thought I was going mad! lol Thanks hun! My temps look like they are all over the place right now. Its so hard to tell if its something to do with the meds Im on or what because this is the first full month I am temping. I guess time shall tell. I thought it was funny that DH looked that up to but I guess its no secret that he hopes for a boy. When I asked him he said "If I had a choice I would like a boy but I really dont care as long and he/she is healthy". :hugs:

Im scared of my follow up folli scan tomorrow. I slppied on some ice on tuesday and landed right on my left butt cheek and was in no pain or anything so I thought everything was fine. Then yesterday morning, my upper mid back area was a little sore and I thought maybe I just slept wrong. As the day passed, it became worse and worse to the point I needed to ice it. I iced it at work for a majority of the day and then booked a massage for yesterday evening. I thought maybe if I got it rubbed out it would help. I asked what type I should get and the gal working on me suggested a massage with bio freeze. Its kind of like an icy/hot med that they put on a HOT towel and place on your back and press down. Then they take it off and rub it and repeat. She kept doing that for an hour. I do feel better but still very tender and when I got home last night, I couldnt bare it and took 3 ibuprofen. Thats how bad it was. I hope it doesnt mess with us ttc and since Im not pregnant right now, I hope its out of my system by this weekend when Im due to O. I was thinking of all the times this could happen, now is the NOT a good time! DH was a doll and we still managed to BD last night lol! Wasn&#8217;t as fun was more like &#8220;Let&#8217;s get the job done&#8221; but he said he didn&#8217;t mind hahah. MEN!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh sorry for your fall Mommylov :hugs: Honestly I do not think ibuprofen at this stage will be a problem. It must get out of your system fairly quickly or the instructions wouldn't say it's ok to take it every 4 hours. I don't know about advice during 2WW but yeah is def not good when actually pregnant. I know it's easy for me to say but I wouldn't worry. Just as long as you were able to DTD, though somewhat uncomfortably!!

I think it's a good sign that your temps have dropped a lot the last couple of days. My first couple of charts were all over the place too, but hopefully now yours have come down you'll see a nice spike in the next few days. Though your temp from Sunday could make FF have a little hissy fit and only give you dotted cross hairs, I don't know. Are you doing OPKs as well this cycle?


----------



## mommylov

ugh my boss made me go down to HR and they had to document me falling at work. So now I have to go to a dr through workman's comp tomorrow morning. Such a pain in the a$$. I didnt even want to say anything since the massage therapy seemed to work but they told me that they wont cover that or any future ones. Also, if something is seriously wrong, then they wont cover it unless I go through this dr. Wait a nightmare! Ohe well...

Yea, that sun I woke up an hour late :oops: so my temp was off that day. I set my alarm for everyday so now Im on time. I started my CB digi OPK tues and still no :) yet. My dr said that she thinks I will O this weekend like sat or something so I hope I get my :) tomorrow or fri. So folliscan at 7:50am then work dr at 9:00... sheesh!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i talk myself in and out of it all the time, but i stick with trying it anyway and see how i go :) hee hee 


amy taking iboprufen now be fine, u havent even Ov yet , if u get bfp u would technically be considered preg but ur not ;) i think around OV and TWW i would def be careful but i wouldnt worry about it now chick xxxxx
busy day tomor, good luck with foli scan xx

no news here , i cleaned my house and then went nad helped mind my 2 fave smallies :) they r super cute, i love um to bits :)


----------



## lilesMom

ps i really cant get over in a few days il be third tri, im being weird , 
i actually feel happy in second tri and third is making me edgy a little :) 
i better go do my hypno cd :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well today :) 

Laura, I cant believe 3rd tri is just around the corner! I cant wait for bubs to be here!

Smiler, hows your Friday going hun?

AFM~ Saw the workman's comp doc and he said that it was a deep muscle strain but nothing serious and should resolve itself in a few days which is great! Also had a follow up folli scan today. I am on CD 13 today and folli was at 18mm and lining at 9.5 which is good. No + opk yet so dr thinks I will over a day later this time (cd15). If I dont get a +opk by monday morning, they want me to come in and might give me a trigger but we'll see. Still keeping my fingers crossed that this will be the month!


----------



## lilesMom

all good results amy :) fx for u this cycle xxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom you are 3rd tri tomorrow?! So exciting I can't believe you're there already. But totally understand the nerves. Sorry if this is too soon to be asking but have you given any thought to the birth? I'm really keen to give hypnobirthing a try, since the meditation helped me during TTC and recently have been using other meditation to help me sleep. 

But anyway, yay for 3rd tri :happydance:

mommylov I have got everything crossed for you SO tightly!!! At least you've got a couple more days to get in some DTD, and even if you end up on the trigger you should be able to time it perfectly. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm not normally online at the weekend but I am today as am supposed to be working, haha. Got so much to do at the mo, the next few weeks are going to be CRAZY. Can't wait for these projects to be over and can have a little rest. But am feeling fairly happy - it was really strange yesterday because all day I was just feeling and looking normal, like a bit round in the tum but more fat than bump. Then just before I went to bed I was stood there, absent-mindedly stroking my tummy and I looked down and was like "argh! Where did that come from?!" My belly literally seems to have just popped out in a matter of hours! So weird. And last night was my first night in about a month where I haven't had to get up to go to the loo :happydance:

On the downside I do have a UTI and thrush at the same time, but hey ho! TMI hehe :) 
xx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler ive thought hypnobirthing since day one ;) 
for lots of reasons :) 
i dont want my bub to be sleepy and not be able to feed when born , i think both pethidone and epidural do this. 
also i dont want my liver and body exposed to anything i dont have to be and bubs of course :)
plus and this is gonna sound mad and il prob regret it later, i wanna know im strong enough to do it myself and know what the experience actually feels like rather than be doped up and numb :) 

i could be praying for doped up and numb in 3 months time but for now this is how i feel :) 

also im afraid of epidural a bit :) needle is ridiculously long looking and it can go wrong and does :) lower percentage i know but risk is still there and i dont wanna take it :)

if for medical reaosns i have to i will but other than that i think no. 
i wont rule anythign out though 100% cos im talking in the dark :)
if i have really long horrible labour il prob be begging for um :)
i think hypnobirthing and tryin to stay calm will help me a lot. 
il have gas and air too no probs if i need it . 

i could be back in 3.5 months goin girls, have the works ha ha
il be ur guinea pig for hypno smiler :)
are u doin the cds now? not too late to start at all but more u do um and earlier u start the better :) xx plus they help with sleep and other preggy symptoms ;)

ha ha skitting at ur tummy popping out :)
loads on second tri asking when did ur bump pop, mine didnt :) 
mine has looked roundy forever :) i donno why :)
but at one point alright , i just woke up one morn and bub was higher and no more loo pressure for few months was great :) mine is creeping back as bub gets bigger and when he moves positions :) but nothing to complain about yet :) 
if ur like me , u r coming into the nicest patch pf preg now so :) i felt so much better and had more energy after this happened, its like bub is no longer interfering with stuff in ur body, he has room now to play around without affectin ur organs :) 
and its lovely rubbing ur rounded bump :)
when my bub moved up, we hadnt Bd in a while , we did nt before and next morn he had moved up, i was thinking he needed that nudge to move up :) ha ha 
bub was totally sideways till recently too, the other day i had my nephew on my lap, hard to do with bump :) he was off to side a bit ;) but bub started to turn, it was like he was being nudged outta the way by my nephew :) 
think im gonna have a nice lazy baby :) :) 
sorry u have UTi smiler, they r a bummer but least u caught it and r gettin treated xxxxxx
my OH works weekends now and im findin um so boring, ive no dosh to go out and do things and i dont have him for company any more , boo. 
i do have him home on mon, tues and wed instead but mon is my doc day, tues is a swim day, wed is visit parents day, one of many :) , I had a nice rhythm goin to occupy myself :)

hugs and :dust: to all. 
hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

I'm obviously not working too hard today am I hahahaha :D

I have read so many amazing birth stories from ladies who've done hypnobirthing, I can't understand why it isn't encouraged more. Pretty much everyone says they didn't need any drugs, apart from maybe some gas and air and some ladies didn't even need that. They also all said how relaxed their baby was when born and slept brilliantly practically from the word go. I just want it to be as chilled an experience as possible and yeah, agree about wanting to experience it fully and know I can do it myself. If anything goes wrong then yeah I would go for whatever the doctors recommend, but even ladies who ended up having emergency c-sections etc all said they were still glad they did it because it helped them to keep calm and in control.

Apparently it feels similar to an epidural - I've seen a few episodes of One Born Every Minute and the ones who have epis say the contractions feel more like pressure rather than pain. Everyone who wrote about hypnobirthing say their contractions felt like pressure rather than pain. Think of how much money could be saved if hypnobirthing was promoted more!!

Hark at me, hypnobirthing advocate already and not even bought a CD haha. If I have to come on here in August and say I had every drug available I will be a bit embarrassed :D

Tee hee I love how BD made bubs move up! We haven't in a while and DH was hoping to this weekend (bless him, he is v frustrated!!!) but because of the UTI etc I don't want to. He doesn't mind, he's so understanding but I do feel bad. FX the really good days are around the corner! I am feeling better but still got a touch of nausea some days and not quite buzzing with energy yet but am getting there :)

Aww sorry you're bored Lilesmom :hugs: My DH used to work Saturdays and I didn't like it much. Do you have any hobbies that don't cost much, like drawing, painting, writing?

xx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i think hypnobirthing sounds great :)
there is one relaxy thing on the cd where u imagine u are wearing a glove of icy silver mist on ur hand , it numbs ur hand down so u cant feel it, then in ur mind u can transfer this numbness to any area u feel pain, i had sore ankles the second morn i did it and imagined myself touching my ankles with the glove , the pain went and never came back :) i know it was mild pain but if it can do that for me then i trust it to work for me when time comes :)
i know what u mean, i will be a bit sheepish if i come back saying i had epi and stuff too but sure feck it we will try our best and wait and see how we get on :) xxxx
i promise after to tell the truth but not be scary or dramatic about it all :) :)

i love readin and have my treadmil and kitty cat with me so no fear of me really, i just miss work a bit sometimes :) wish i had a job that i could do now, but least im allowed my doc to stay out and look after bub and me :) 
i did get a keyboard to learn it and never have , was only thinkin yest now is perfect time for it ;)

i just had the yummiest lunch if i do say so myself :) had roast chick and onions with brown rice carrots and really mild fruity curry , yum 
im not normally curry person espeacially not fruity curry but it was yum!!!!! :)

i think u r right about no BD with uti , i wouldnt just in case, :)
i wish OH was interested in bd , i think now the bub is real in his head he doesnt wanna , doh!!! :) admittedly last time we BD wasnt great cos it is hard to find comfy pos that doesnt squash bub :) i couldnt relax and OH knew that so um......
il wait till his days off, when he is rested and try again :) 
he works 11 hr days with 1 hr drive to work and 1 hr drive back so i cant blame him for not having energy to when working :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and i read somewhere that hypnobirhting is discouraged cos with it ur meant to avoid sweeps and intervention as much as u can, which is fine by me. 
but hosp like to be able to control when u go and if labour is slow , they like to speed it up with drip, hypno advocates allowing nature take its course. 
it makes it easier ina way on hosp if u have no ideas about what u want urself cos they dont have to allow for u :)
im gonna try and stay home in bath as long as poss :)
im gonna get me some lovely smelly candles , dim the lgihts and wallow in my bath with my cd booming at me ;)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and another ps, u can tell im not too busy either ;) 
(i know u r busy but nice to put it off sometimes ;) ) 
ive woken up last 2 mornings with OH cuddling me with his hand on bub :) <3 it :)


----------



## lilesMom

im looking up spa packages for end of march :) i still have 50e voucher left from my xmas pressie and i want something lovely to look forward to :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I didn't know if you did hypno you have to avoid sweeps (not that I know what a sweep is??) But yeah I think if you do it then you're able to stay at home a lot longer. The only thing that does worry me about it a little is that many of the stories I read, they would get to the hosp and the midwives not believe they were very far along at all, and want to send them home, when actually they were practically fully dilated and ready to go! One lady I read ended up giving birth in an office in the hosp as there just wasn't time to get her on a bed :wacko:

Ooh yes def start to learn the keyboard! I haven't played for a long time, but used to play the piano and is nice to sit down and do it. Then you can play some little ditties for bubs when he's here :)

Yeah I said to DH he may not want to BD when I'm really big, I think some men find it a bit off-putting in the sense that it's such an obvious sign that there's a baby in there and suddenly there are 3 of you in the bed not just the 2 of you :) But that is so so lovely about you waking up with his hand on your belly, bless <3


----------



## lilesMom

im not entirely sure what a sweep involves, but the docs do it at the end to try and get things moving,it involves poking aorund down there :) 
my sisters and nieces have had um and from what i can gather its like a rather rough smear test , kind of :) probably a crap description, i should just google it :)
its apparently quite uncomfy, if not sore .
docs believe it brings on labour, id prefer to try curries, warm bath, BD and raspberry leaf tea , ha ha , i dont mind OH poking around down there :) hee hee
hypno doesnt believe in rushin birth other than by natural methods if possible, 
obvs if u go too far over and nothing doin, it changes things :)
yeah i have it in my head that il be so serene i may have it at home in the bath :)
or in the car on way there, so long as alls well i wouldnt mind having it at home in bath, cool story for bub :)
tad naive maybe :) ha ha
at the mo my keyboard is stuck behind a lot of stuff in bubs room (OH been making shleves and eveyrthiing is all over the place ;) ), his stuff is too heavy for me to shift so on mon when he digs out his stuff outta my way, um gonna dust off my keyboard :)


to be honest bub turns me off BD a bit now too, he kicks in a weird way after , im not sure if its, i like that weird or a WTF weird :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hahaha I think I would find that a WTF weird :rofl:

Yeah it kind of makes me lean a little more towards a home birth in a pool, but I don't know. I'm kind of scared to stay at home in case something goes wrong. But we're quite lucky that we live fairly close to the hospital...although thinking of moving. Just saw a gorgeous house and emailed to see if we can arrange a viewing. Is so lovely, I bet it'll be gone already!

Yeah, get tinkling on those ivories! Can you read music already?


----------



## lilesMom

i don think id even be allowed home birth cos of distance to hosp. it was never mentioned to me anywhere, it was always assumed hosp. i suppose i if really wanted to i could but id say id have to pay myself and would be a little nervous in case i need hosp help. :)
thats cool u saw fab house, fx for u its stil there :) 
when wil u know? hope its there nad is nice as it looks, is it far to move?

i can read music but very badly :) in the same way a 5 yr old can read a book :)
very slowly and running fingers under it :) 
i think il just find or translate to actual notes and try few songs that way, il be glad i if get that far :) hee hee
learning some nursery rhymes would be really nice :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah if we were far away I wouldn't even consider a home birth. Right now we are literally a 5 min drive, and even if we moved to this new house it would only be 10 mins max. Well I emailed the letting agents just now so I hope they'll give me a ring on Monday. Shouldn't get too excited about it because really we're meant to give this landlord 2 months' notice, and the new house is available in 1 month. Plus DH isn't sure because all the flooring downstairs is marble, so could be cold. But I reckon if we just got a massive rug for the lounge it'd be ok :) Hopefully can at least get a viewing, even if we decide we don't want it it's all helpful.


----------



## lilesMom

oh ur nice and close to hosp so, we r about an hours drive from ours. 
if something god forbid was wrong an hour is a good bit , although there is an ambulance centre about 15 mins drive from my house ;) 

um marble floors would be cold unless they have under floor heating :)
but ur right a lovely huge rug would make it nice. marble floors for when bub is on the move may not be the best idea though . def be nice to go have a look anyway :)


----------



## lilesMom

haivng said that my bro has marble floors downstairs and 4 kids, nothing major yet on the bumps and falls front ;)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off and go on my treadmil :) chat soon xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I said there might be underfloor heating, that'd be nice :) Yeah I thought about baby falling over etc but most people I know have hard floors in dining rooms and kitchens, so there's a chance for accidents in most places. One friend always says to let the kid hurt themselves then they'll be more careful next time :D But a nice big rug would be a definite yes for the lounge!

Have a good walk! xx


----------



## lilesMom

at a certain age yeah on the let kid hurt themselves but up to about one they dont learn lessons really , they would keep on hurting themselves :)
my bro and Sil have a cool thing, its a long gate that u can have round in a circle (like playpen) or u can have it in a line, so u could section off a corner of a room by puttin it wall to wall. then u could have that part with carpet or rug anyway, u would figure all that out later :)
hope house is nice :)


----------



## lilesMom

happy first day of third tri to me :) im all excited now, nerves r gone ;)
i dont think il be on third tri board as much as i was on second tri one though, they r all pain and problems :) il focus on being happy as mcuh as i can :)
pma all the way :)
how is everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Laura!! :)

Im really bumming and feel like I have lost that positive feeling I had about this cycle. Still no +opk which is a first for me. I beginning to question whether clomid was right for me or not. I was ovulating fine and got pregnant twice without it. I know they say it can help with getting a bigger follicle which would result in better progesterone levels but other than that I'm not sure what else its "helping" me with. I took a ic and it doesn't seems to be getting darker so I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get a + on my digi tonight. This means that I will have to get a triggered tomorrow which is not something I thought I would ever have to do. :(


----------



## lilesMom

hugs hon, i would ditch the clomid next cycle if it were me, sounds more trouble than its worth since u didnt have problem with eggys before xxx
dont count urself out though chick, u can still get this cycle xxxx
if u havent Ov yet u stil have bd chance ahead and if u already have then u have Bd to cover it xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: mommylov :hugs: I just checked your chart though and looks like you got your +OPK yesterday? If I'm seeing it right then that's brilliant :) Keep testing though, I always kept testing to make sure it went negative, even though my doc said stop testing after your first positive.

FX for a nice temp rise very soon xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope everyone is having a good Monday so far! 

Yes Smiler, I got my +OPK last night :) so I think we have been good about covering all basis (Preseed, bd, meds, etc) so its in gods hands now! How are you doing doll?

Daily :dust: and PMA to everyone! :D


----------



## Smiler82

Oh oh oh I nearly see a temp rise ....! Was Friday's temp def right? That might put FF off but if your temp keeps rising the next couple of days you should at least get dashed CH's, yay. FX!

I'm alright ta, turned 16 weeks today :) Was sick again this morning though and had a killer headache most of the day :( But just came back from the MW and we heard the heartbeat nice and strong. Phew!

xx


----------



## mommylov

:dance: Yay for hearing lo's hb! :cloud9: Im sorry you had a headache hun. try and take it easy and put a cold towel or ice pack on your head. That helped me when I was pregnant. 

Ya, I think I struggled to get the thermometer that morning so I moved more than normal. :dohh: lol O pains are pretty intense from last night to now. Im hoping its a sign of a good STRONG O! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, 


smiler hurray for hb :) whoop whoop xxxxx
so lovely to get ressurance xxxx

amy hurray for Ov and u have loads of well timed BD too :)

im tired and achy after physio today, il type properly tomor :)


----------



## mommylov

hope you get some good rest Laura :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Mommylov I keep forgetting about the time difference and came on here in my morning to see what your temp was haha. Will have to wait a few more hours I guess!

Thanks, headache is a lot better today. DH gave me a neck and shoulder massage, I took some paracetamol (which I try not to do too much but MW reassured me it's absolutely fine) and then I used a hot water bottle on my neck because I don't like being cold :D My chiropractor says to use ice too but I find I just tense up because I hate it! Then had a good night's sleep - apart from the dream of being overrun by zombies and people having to shoot themselves!!!!!!!

lilesmom hope you're feeling better today after the physio. How is it all going, is your back doing ok at the mo? What are you doing about support, didn't you used to wear some kind of support vest thingy?

Off for another swim later, looking forward to it :)

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)

amy i got little rest but what i did get was good :) i went to sleep at 1.30ish last nt and woke up wide awake at 6.30 this morn :) bub was doing some sort of acrobats i think :) 
im excited for ur testing in a little while, ive a good feeling about u xxxxxx
fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

smiler how u doin chick ? glad ur head is a bit better, my sis had tension headaches all the time when preg, she said only thing that helped um was massage and sleep xx
she was also slightly low in iron i think but isnt good at taking supplements , she kept forgettin, maybe get urs checked if u havent already xx very common to dip in preg and head aches is a symptom for some people xx
im goin for a a swim in an hour too, i was very lazy earlier and thought abotu skipping but im gonna go. be good to relax my muscles out after yest.
i do wear support every day. i used to wwear doubled up tubi grip, but its gotten too squishy so i wear one layer now, she gave me new ones yest.
she also gave me a brace which feels like someone is giving me a hug whole time its on :) its lovely, only problem is u cant bend or sit in it :) u gotta bestanding or walking. so she said only wear it when im actually goin for walks. its good to have it though , cos last 2 weeks my back has been gettin bit worse again.
she loosened out some muscles for me yest as well, so il be sore for few days now but should get good relief from it then for few weeks :) no pain, no gain :) 
my 2 hr diabetes test came back ,my levels couldnt be better :) so no diabetes for me, hurray :)
yest my mom came with me. after hosp we went to where she was birn, my mom didnt know her birth mom for ages, she was given to neighbours, who werent the best at lookin after her. it wa sonly last weekend she found out from her birth mom where she had been born and spent first 2 yrs of her life. it was an unmarried mom and baby home. i took her to see it yest , we were both veyr curious to see waht it was like. 
she was so happy to see it but all mixed up about it :) they gave us number of the place that holds their records so we rang it and now they r gonna try and locate her records for her :) hope they can find something for her now ;) 
i was so tired i couldnt type all this yest :) i had doc in morn, then hosp, then the home, was wrecked ;) 

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my friend ( ye know we work in maternity hosp il be delivering in ), was in giving brekkie to a girl yest and the patient said to my friend, i just had my baby its a boy u know. so my friend was like congrats thats fab. then she said the girl said about 3 times its a boy, i had a boy. she thought the girl was being odd but didnt know why 
then the patient said she had been told at 5 different scans by different people she was having a girl and that the nursery at home was a princess themed nursery filled with pink clothes!!! 
poor girl, after buyin all that stuff!!! 
so painting our nursery is off the agenda till after bub be in our room for 6 months anywho 
saw a lovely bub quilt today but couldnt get it as didnt know colour, it was sooo cute 
so be wary if ur told gender, u dont know for sure till bu comes out :)


----------



## withlovemom

Hey girlies...good 2 know u all r doin gr8.. 
As for me, AF started yesterday.. :( :(
i was pretty down yesterday..and then suddenly felt very numb towards this whole situation..but i m kind of going to try n not worry a lot abt it.... coz it is not going to help in any way..just looking at this as another cycle for TTC,,
Hope we get there this time.. 
Hugs n prayers n baby dust to all..


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, lol youre so sweet. :hugs: No temp rise today but I had awful O pains this time around and that was yesterday so Im wondering if Im going to show a temp rise tomorrow maybe? :shrug: Everything this cycle is making me worry now. I was so optomistic about it before and then I freaked out about not getting a + OPK. Then I get a + on sun night which means I couldve O'd that night or yesterday or even this morning :dohh:. Since the pain is pretty much gone now, I take it that it was yesterday that it happened. I hope your headache is gone and you are feeling better now hun :hugs:

Laura, Im glad you got in some good rest :thumbup: Also so sweet to hear about you and your mom driving to where she was born :hugs: I hope she is able to find what she is looking for! Too funny about that girl you said that kept saying it was a boy when she got things for a little girl heheh. Can you imagine?!?! I guess even with modern science, you still never know until they are here.

Withlov, Im so sorry af got you. I too feel the same way whenever she comes but then slowly as you get further into the next cycle, you feel hopeful again. Its an awful situation we are in but the end result WILL be a LO :baby: :)

:Wave: to everyone and LOTS of :dust: to all!


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom said:


> Hey girlies...good 2 know u all r doin gr8..
> As for me, AF started yesterday.. :( :(
> i was pretty down yesterday..and then suddenly felt very numb towards this whole situation..but i m kind of going to try n not worry a lot abt it.... coz it is not going to help in any way..just looking at this as another cycle for TTC,,
> Hope we get there this time..
> Hugs n prayers n baby dust to all..


hugs hon xxxxx
day 2 of ur new chance for bfp xxxxxx
i know its very dissappointing when af shows her ugly mug xx
hugs hon xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy im keeping my fx for u honey xxxxxx
u r bound to feel different with the meds and stuff, it makes it harder on u to know cos they create symptoms too xxxx hope tww flys xxxxxxxxxx


hi and hugs to all ,hope ye r well xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Woo! Lovely temp rise Mommylov!!! :happydance: You should get your crosshairs soon. So excited for you, I truly truly hope this is it for you guys xxx

withlovemom I am so sorry AF came :hugs: It is truly rubbish when that happens and understand you feeling down. But you are doing so great to be making sure you don't get stressed by it. Keep with the PMA it really does help xxx

Lilesmom I'm pleased you don't have GD, that's great news :) And thanks SO much for the tip re iron, I went out and got some spatone and head has been a lot better! When I was at the midwife she said "you're fine, your iron level is 11.8" but that was from blood taken when I was 8 weeks. She tells me this at 16 weeks, so kind of pointless? And then I read that the WHO says pregnant women with levels of 11 and under are classed as anaemic. So I thought my levels could easily have gone down over the last two months and may as well try it because it's not harmful. And surprise surprise I feel better! 

That is lovely and sad at the same time about your mum. Does she still not know her birth mother then, are those the records they're looking for? It's lovely that you got to go together though and experience it with her :hugs:

AFM my back is really playing up and have been in a lot of pain, so that's why I've not been on for a couple of days :wacko: Saw my chiropractor and he says it's just unstable pelvis due to the pregnancy. He's given me some exercises to do so hoepfully they'll help. But it's very painful going from one position to another. I look like a right weirdo, dragging one leg around and randomly yelping with pain!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler glad the iron made u feel bit better xx
my docs office considers under 12 to need supplement , my hosp considers under 10. 
its been weeks since u been checked it prob has gone down a little .

my mom did find her birth mom years ago and they have some contact, pretty limited but some :) she just said sh ealways feels like she doesnt belong anywhere and would love to see something official on paper to say where she was born and to say she does exist :) they sometimes have records on you during ur stay, if they can be found , she lived there for 2 yrs so hopefully they can find something for her. she wanted to see the place where she took her first steps :) and the only place she lived with her mom. 
it was great she got to go :) she was really curious to know what it was like. 
the nuns purposely messed up the records, they recorded some kids with wrong dates of births, some girls they put down as boys and vice versa. all the moms had house names instead of real names so u can imagine how hard it is to sift through the records :) 
they even sold some babies to america . shocking stuff. 

are u wearing a support for u r back hon? 
i found the back support the best !!! im wearing one layer tubi grip every day , all day. when bmp was smaller i had 2, it really helps so much.
if u cant get or dont want tubi grip, then maternoty spanx are good too, but they arent comfy for as long as the tubi grip, when on too long they catch on bottom of bump after few hours. 
did she give u tips on posture and stuff?
always sit straight, never cross ur legs or fold um up beside u.
when coming down stairs put both feet on each step.
never get dressed standing up, sit down for pants, shoe etc.
whe gettin out of car keep ur legs together.
when turning in bed keep legs together and draw in core lower tummy muscles.
when gettin outta bed , keep legs together and roll out .
warm baths and hot water bottle sare great for looseing out muscles.
thats all stuff my physio said, it doesnt cure u but does make it much much better :)
sh ealso agve me a brace like support mon, but u cant bend or sit in it so i ony wear it walking. but it gives great support, pity i cant wear it all the time ;)
u prob know the above already but just in case :) 

im gonna go to my doc now and get checked for uti, feeling bit funny so better to check just in case :)


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, back pain!?!? Oh no! :( do you have a heating pad or something that can help? I know that we are all scared of doing things during pregnancy that normally is ok but would you be able or want to take some Tylenol to help it? Its suppose to be safe during pregnancy but def ask your dr first. I hope you feel better hun!

Laura, hugs for you mom love. I can see how she would want to know about her history. Your childhood plays a big part as to who you are as an adult. Its also can bring comfort so knowing where she took her first steps and where she lived and was born is huge. :hugs:

Withlove, :hugs: hope youre holding up ok and AF isnt too rough for you. Praying that the luck of the Irish is with you this month as well!

:wave: and :dust: and LOTS of PMA vibes to you all!


----------



## Smiler82

Aw thanks Mommylov :flower: yeah I take paracetamol as the MW said it was fine. I will try a hot water bottle too though!

Your chart is looking great!! I bet if you took out last Friday's temp you would get the crosshairs already. So excited :D

Lilesmom thanks for all the tips! I'm not wearing any support but I will ask about it at my next appointment. I figured out to sit down whilst dressing on my own haha. Feel like a right grandma but nevermind :D How did you get on at the doc's? Hope you don't have a uti but they're so common so easily treated I'm sure you'll be fine if you do have one :hugs:

Wow that is quite a story about your mum's early years. That is incredibly shocking about all the stuff that went on like falsifying of records, sending kids to America. Different time, different world eh. Crazy. I just hope they can find some information for your mum :hugs: x


----------



## mommylov

Hope the combo helps your pain! I think Laura's advice regarding wearing support would def help you too! Sending ***healing*** vibes to you! :kiss:

Oh, and I have to give you and Lilesmom and HUGE hug and thanks for suggesting meditation. Smiler, the "Kathy Freston - Visualizing Pregnancy" track you suggestd, amazing :flower:! Even if I dont fall pregnant, it has gotten me to fall asleep much easier. I listened to it every night after bd. We bd and I put on my headphones and layed there and while his little swimmers were swiming, I put myself in a happy place with the meditation. :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys thanks for nice words regards mom :) she is ok she has a big family of her own and is happy she says with that but u cant help being curious when u dont know :)

smiler hope ur back is feeling better hon. 
i know its a biatch !!! xxx hugs xx

amy glad ur mediation is nice, i love mine too, i get the best sleep after :)
smiler says u got a temp rise, woohoo, common sticky bean xxxxxxx

i dont have uti , must be bub lying on bladdar :)
think my head being muzzy and dizzy was my allergies, i had been sorting bub clothes and i guess one wash without powder wasnt enough, :) 
least i dont have to take antibiotics which is great :) 

hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## mommylov

So glad its bub and not UTI heheh silly bub!

Yes, LOVE meditation. Im off from work. DH is playing softball tonight so I get a night off from cooking. :)


----------



## lilesMom

hope he moves soon and i dont have 2 full months of this :) 
but very glad no antibs :) nasty things :)

what wil u have for urself if ur not cooking? :) 

i get restless legs sometimes at nt and am jumpy and cant sleep. about a min into meditation it subsides and i nod off fast :) i cant stay awake for the cd at all anymore


----------



## Smiler82

Oh yay I'm so pleased to hear the meditation is helping Mommylov :) I was exactly the same, helped me to sleep much better. I also really think it helped me to stay more positive as I can be a bit of a negative nelly :) Really worth the money IMO. So pleased you like it :)

That's good news you don't have a UTI lilesmom :) FX baby moves up soon! Tee hee well washing without powder is better for the environment ... not great for your cleanliness though haha :)

Oh ladies I have to have a real whinge about my back!! It is SO painful. Last night it honestly took me a full ten minutes to get off the sofa, I was in tears with it. Then getting into bed hurt, changing position in bed hurt, getting up this morning hurt, getting showered, dressed etc...it's ridiculous. I'm hobbling around a like a 90 year old. Once I'm out the house and on a long walk it settles down, but daily tasks are very hard at the mo :( :( I am going to speak to the doc about it, but I know I won't get an appt for at least a week. I'm sat here with a hot water bottle and it is nice, but the jarring, bone pain is always there when I move. So unless I plan on sitting stock-still for the next five months I'm not sure what I'm going to do! I'm a bit scared that as bump grows, it'll just get worse :wacko: I'm going to try a swiss ball to help build my core muscles as I'm finding I can't manage to do the exercises the chiropractor gave me :(

Self-pitying rant over!!! Sorry :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

oh msiler hugs hon, ive had back pain for over yrs and when its at its worst, it really is the pits, feels like u will never be ebtter again . keep in mind that it will get better. xxxxxx
do u sit al lot , u work from home dont u?
get up every 30 mins or so and do light stretches, really light, 
like standing reach ur arm over head to one side, then other side, stretch out ur arms, rotate ur hips , nothing major just to put movement back into u xxx
its the last thing u feel like doin but it helps so much after a few days, 
staying in one position is the worst for ur back xxxxxxx
id say go for physio rather then chiro, ive been to both nad physio has helped me more . sometimes chiro can be too agressive when back is bad . 
after physio il have 2 worse days , followed by 3 or more good weeks, xx
so worth it . 
hoep it eases for u soon hon, def keep up the heat and mediation.xx
my doc had told me my mind has a great affect on my back, i was so cross thinking i was being fobbed off with real pain. but in a way he was right, the problem was physical with muscles and stuff but i was making it worse by being tense all the time and expectin it to get worse. the aim is to relax ur muscles in any way u can.
go to the pool too hon, maybe dont even realy swim much but float and let water relax u x
im nt trying to tell u what to do, but i feel ur pain and the above stuff helped me xxxx
hoep ur better soon sweetie xxx


how is everyone today xxxxx
hi and hugs.
lots of people are gone quiet here :) how r ye?


----------



## lilesMom

oh and smiler ive made my peace with the no washing powder etc :) 
i just use lots of deo and wash me often :) hope deodirant never has to go on my forbidden list :)


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks so much Lilesmom :flower: The advice is really helpful. Yeah I am sat at my desk for hours every day. I know I should get up but once I'm settled I feel like I don't want to rock the boat! But I know it's bad for me to stay still. I will do the stretches you recommend! I think you're right about the mindset. I said to DH the other day I was tensing up in anticipation of the pain, which only makes it worse. The times I take a deep breath, breathe out slowly and calm myself down I can manage the pain better. Another reason to try hypnobirthing!!


----------



## babybemine

When do you all start bding? Been busy with fixing up the house. Tired.....want to maximize my time.


----------



## mommylov

I would start BDing everyother day starting now and then everyday for three days once you get a +opk


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, I think that your dr should maybe take you out of work for a bit to see if it helps your back. You def cant go through your whole pregnancy like that. I really hope you feel better soon doll :flow:

Laura, how are you doing? Hope you got some rest last night. Still cleaning? lol

:wave: to everyone and daily :dust: and PMA to you all!!!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)

smiler hope ur feeling a bit better hon. xxxxx hugs xxxxxx
i know what u mean about staying put and not rocking the boat, it feels like it doesnt hurt til u move but it hurts more cos u dont move, catch 22 :) xxx

babybemine i second mommylov, i d start every second day from 8 or 9 dpo and then day before i think Ov, day of Ov and day after, then back to every second day for little bit just in case :) my own version of Smep, that def works, worked twice for me fast :) day 12 seems to be my magic day, but obvs everyone is different :) 
best o luck and happy BDing ;) 

Amy , how u doin hon, u seem better :) xxxxxxxxxxxx
ive laid off cleaning again, i was up til 3.30 last nt though :)

i had a nice day, i slept so well after going to bed finally about 3.30 am 
i met my friend today for lunch and wandering around town, was lovely 
i hadnt seen her in months , she is super busy with 2 jobs, was lovely to see her,
when we get together its giggling nonstop soo nice 
she was shocked by my bump cos i hadnt seen her in so long 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

awwwww.. so glad you had a nice time with your friend. You need to post a new bump pic!!!! :D


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i must , il get OH to take one in next few days, i havent taken any in 3 weeks and im def bigger :) or i should say bub is bigger , hee hee


----------



## mommylov

If youve got a mirror or something you can take it! Im just so anxious to see! hheheheh


----------



## lilesMom

hey i was gone off taking a pic amy 
its hard to take good one urself 
if it was just for us i wouldnt behead myself but as its public ...... xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0170.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys

is anyone else upset cos its mothers day? 
i havent cried this much in one day in months and months. 
argghh moms day should be banned 
i went to my nephews 21 last nt, was lovely but one of my sis goes this is ur last moms day not being a mom, i was like i a mom, in my head im a mom of 2, its not my fault one is an angel. ive got an attack of the shoulds, as in she should be 3 months now. 
i promised myself i wouldnt do that after her edd but i cant help it today .
stupid moms day . 
i was hoping Oh would get me a card from lile and munchkin but he didnt, i kinda knew he wouldnt but would have liked one 
i have to go visit my mom but i cant stop bloody crying long enough. doh!!
maybe im not as healed as i thought after liles loss. 
anyway enough of my ranting. 
hope evryone is well xxxxxxx
happy moms day to my fellow mommys to angels xxxxxxxxxxx 

il let myself wallow for a tiny bit and then im back to PMa i promise :) :) xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I'm so sorry today is such a hard day for you :( mothered day isn't until may here in the US but I think I'm gong to feel the same way. Last year I gave dh a fathes day card saying how its the last year he will have before holding his child next year and that's not going to happen. I know you miss lile and I know she is looking down giving her mommy big hugs. I hope you are able to enjoy this day with your oh and bubd and angel babe xoxoxo


----------



## Smiler82

Oh lilesmom I know how you feel xxx it's ok to be sad for Lile. It is something you will always live with and never forget. I thought similar things today too, this is our third child. We have been a mum and dad twice already and it's hard. It's ok to cry and to be down, we'll always be sad for our lost little ones xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks girls xxxxxxx
im better now, i kind of got blind sided cos i didnt realise i would be upset . 
silly me. i went to my parents and lots of siblings there with nieces and nephews and im better now again ,
the word should is hereby banished again, it doesnt help at all just upsets me 
its snowing mad here again, its cute . yucky for driving though but everything looks nicer 

amy best o luck for blood draw today :) and halfway through tww, fx come on sticky bfp xxxxx

smiler hugs hon xxxxxxxx happy moms day xxxxxxxx
it just feels weird that i think of her so much and everyone , even people close to me forget her . my best friend text me happy moms day this eve though, she is the best :) xx hope ur ok sweetie xxxx

hope all r well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls! I hate to say it but I dont have much PMA today :oops: I started off feeling optomistic about this cycle but that has since come and gone and then come back again and now gone again lol :dohh: This is my first month of temping and I thought it was going to give me more relief of knowing whats going on but instead I find myself questioning everything even more! I swear, this is all going to just drive me to the loony house :wacko: I actually got my progesterone bloodwork done last night so Im just waiting for those results this morning. They put me on 50mg of clomid last cycle and 100 this time but Im going to talk to my dr about not taking it anymore. I dont see the point. I ovulate on my own just fine and it doesnt seem to be helping my progesterone any so whats the point? Unless they tell me my results this morning and its very high, Im going to say no more. Also have been feeling down lately like I want to stop ttc all together :cry:. I am suppose to have a 1 month old right now and instead Im not even pregnant. I got pregnant twice (both losses) pretty easy without anything like Clomid so I dont know whats going on now. :shrug: Idk, I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh mommylov :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am a big advocate of charting but I do know it can sometimes drive you crazy. The times we were on a break and wasn't charting were actually really nice. The thing is you think you can tell by your temps what's going on, but trust me, sitting there staring at the chart is not going to reveal any answers!!

Any news on your progesterone levels? Isn't 5 DPO a little early to have blood taken, they should wait at least a week post ov I thought.

Honestly hun if you need a little break maybe you could discuss it with DH. It is very hard to go through a loss and they are not things that you recover from easily. The grief from that plus the stress of all the testing - no wonder you are feeling a bit down and overwhelmed by it all. But see how you feel at the end of the 2WW. I am sending you so much PMA and hoping and hoping that this cycle is your time xxx

lilesmom that is so sweet of your friend to text you that :) It can be hard when it comes to other people...I guess we just have to accept that they will never feel as strongly about our babies as we did. I think maybe it's not so much that people forget, is that they just don't know what to say and think it's best not to bring it up and to focus on the future. But I keep mentioning my previous pregnancies when people ask me about this one, like I compare symptoms etc. I think it makes people feel a little uncomfortable but I hope it at least makes them realise that I'll never forget our two babies we lost xx


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so much Smiler! Im was actually confused what day to consider 7dpo. FF said that sun was 7dpo up until a few days ago and then it changed. My dr told me to come in 7 days after my +OPK. I dont know if FF is right or not but I just went by what my dr told me to do. She text me this morning and said that the results werent in yet and that she was going to check this afternoon. My temp doesnt seem to be that high compared to pre O temps but Im trying not to read into it. I have mentioned to DH that with every failed cycle, I am getting more and more down. He is so supportive and says we'll do whatever I want but its just hard to decide. I seem to have ups and downs and get hopeful after every AF. I dont know what Im going to do after this cycle. Def think I dont want to do Clomid again. I could be wrong but I dont see the benefit of it for me personally. Maybe after two losses, my body is telling me no more :( I try and think that god will bless us but the more and more I think about it, I think Im just being tortured with the losses. :(


----------



## mommylov

So once again Im eating my words lol... progesterone came back at 26.88!!! Im beyond thrilled with that news! :D


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i know what u mean i do the same, say something like i never felt this last time i was preg or talk about lile, u can just see their eyes shifting away and they r prob wondering, ' how am i meant to respond here' ;) only some people not everyone :) xx
they mean well , they just get confused i think :) 


amy in this instance eating ur words is def good ;) xxxxxxxxx 
whoop whoop xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sooo it turns out my gran nephew has slapped cheek (human verison of parvo virus), 
its dangerous for preg women but more so before 20 weeks, so now me and my preg Sil cant go to our nieces christenign next weekend or my godsons and dads bday party prob followin week, waaahhhh!!! i already have little enough to do day to day, was really lookign forward to um, . but doc advised not to go, so.......
cant chance it, il have to be a hermit for next month when i thought i was gonna have a nice busy month with lots of partys,, waahh 
im ok really, it s worth not goin just in case, but id love to be able to go. 
i already met my bro (granda of gran nephew ) on sat nt so just hoping he didnt already bloody pass it to me. he never told us gran nephew had it and came to the party.
2 weeks ago r so , i met him (same bro) and was in room with him for about an hour and suddenly he says his tummy is stil sick from vomiting bug, doh!! dont think he gets the whole things being more dangerous during pregnancy. oh well. fx and prayers, he didnt give it to us, 
hi and hugs to all


----------



## mommylov

Grr for them not telling you Laura but I hope you are able to spend time with them after bubs is here. Are they treating him?


----------



## lilesMom

no treatment babe , its not dangerous in kids, just pregnant women for the belly bubs :) more dangerous before 20 weeks, so im hoping my bub be ok.
my Sil is only 10 weeks though so she is def keepign clear!!


----------



## mommylov

oh well thats good but still is a bummer that you have to stay away :(


----------



## Smiler82

Woo hoo for the progesterone levels Mommylov :happydance: that is really fantastic considering it was taken a little early! Are you on progesterone as well as clomid, is that what the 'P' stands for on your chart?

Argh such a shame about the slapped cheek lilesmom! I've never really known what it is but will watch out in case any kids I know come down with it! But FX you will be ok because you were past 20 weeks when you saw your bro. Maybe you and your sister should arrange something to do together that day so you have a mini-party of your own?! It is a shame to miss out on all the festivities :(


----------



## mommylov

Thanks smiler! Yes, I am using crinone. I have been using it ever since my second mc everytime after I o. Dr said that it doesn't affect my bloodwork since it doesn't get into my blood. The past three months my progesterone came back at 8, 10, 12... So glad to finally NOT be borderline and be great!! Now I'm just hoping I caught that eggy :). I'm starting to feel twinges but I am chalking it up to be from the clomid. Other than that, I've been wrong a little more frequently but no signs :( 

How are you doing?

Hi to everyone!


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i was thinkin the same about mettin up with Sil but im not sure she wil wanna meet me either cos i have met my stupid bro at the wrong time cos he didnt tell me about it, he told my mom who didnt know what it was and i only found out the next day. doh!! anyway just keeping fx :)
my lil munchkin being very quiet yest eve and today and worrying me, paranoid lolly :) 
how u keeping smiler? xxxx

amy fx for u honey :) ;) whoop whoop for great levels :)


----------



## Smiler82

I'm having a wobble today :wacko: I don't know why. Yesterday I was totally fine and today I've just had this horrid feeling that something is going to go wrong. I can't stop thinking what if there's something wrong with the baby, what if s/he is all tied up in the cord...and knowing if there is something up there's nothing I can do about it. I know it's silly to think this way because I have absolutely no physical sign that anything is wrong. It's just a sense of feeling unnerved and not very confident any more.

I'm absolutely not surprised you got worried that bubs wasn't' moving around much. Is it better today? Do you ring your midwife? 

Sorry for a down message ladies. I posted something similar on the pregnancy after a loss board and even tho had no replies yet, I feel a bit better for just writing it down xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi babe i feel the exact same today, im being worry wart for no real reason :)
i broke out the choc and he has started moving the fairy :) 
i too often think what if he gets tangled in the cord and i wouldnt know til i go up or something , arrggghhh 
losing preg innocence sucks :) not only did we lose out bubs , we lost out on some enjoyment too. xxx
we wont let it steal our fun smiler, my baby is perfect till proven otherwise, and im hoping that never happens :) :) 
hugs sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amiler ps i ur not already, u wil prob feel flutters soon depending on where bub and ur placenta is, i cant wait for u to feel it too, its soo cool. :) xxxxx
i was lucky my placenta is on back wall ad my bub was sideways so i felt it soon :)


----------



## lilesMom

i ha d adream the other nt i went to the loo and there was blood,
im a bit freaked since, but i had a dream just before it, iw as trapped in a abuilding surrounded by robots who wanted to kill me. so maybe i shouldnt read too much into it ;)
its just with lile i had dream i woke up covered in blood and mc twice at time she stopped growing. its put the dreads in me a little,. im glad i had that dream about the robots too cos i can class um together and say its not coming true :)


----------



## mommylov

Awww Smiler :hugs: Im sorry you are having a down day hun. When is your next scan? Im sure that everything is alright and its just hormones that are getting the best of you right now. Maybe see if you can get another scan in earlier than scheduled just for peace of mind if you can. BIG HUGS honey and I hope that you feel better. we are here for you if you need anything. Youre right, sometimes it just helps to be able to get it out so I hope thats the case for ya! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah, that is one of the crappy things about losing babies is you can never get back that innocent enjoyment. With our first it simply never crossed my mind something could go wrong. Even after my 2nd bout of bleeding, I practically skipped to the u/s department because I thought, hurrah I get to see my baby again. So naive.

I'm glad to hear the chocolate got him going :) Good excuse to keep eating it! Have you been able to figure out a 'normal' pattern of movement? I was reading up on the Count the Kicks campaign and they say to pay attention and figure it out. I didn't know that was possible, I thought babies just moved whenever they felt like it, and it's not like they know the difference between night and day and know when to go to sleep!

I think I'm worrying a bit because in the last week or so, quite a few people have asked me if I can feel movement yet or not. I know it's really early and the MW said it can be like 20-22 weeks before you feel it, but it's just weird I've been asked so many times and having to say 'no' so often isn't very nice!


----------



## Smiler82

Wow all online at the same time! I didn't know you guys were posting same time as me :)

Thanks ladies it really helps to talk xxx

Lilesmom I seem to remember you had a dream a little while ago about there being blood, and it never happened. Dreams are just random and/or made up of things that are in our minds, whether conscious or subconcious. They are so unnerving but really don't mean anyhting xxx


----------



## lilesMom

its stil really early smiler, i was lucky cos of placenta and bub placement .
my sis laughed at me when i told her i could feel tiny kicks at that stage and told me i was imagining it, turns out with her 2, her placenta was on front wall so she shouldnt feel um till much later ;) so it really depends o lots things, she didnt feel hers til well into the 20s weeks, i think aorund 24 or something. 
my bub satyed breech for long time too, since bub has turned i dont feel kicks half as strongly and my bub is much bigger, u would imagine its stronger i should feel it, but cos of position i dont ;)
sorry for saying it about kicks hon xxxxxxxxx it differs hugely for everyone xxxx
ur nto supposed to kick count till after 27 weeks, before then its too sporadic, and most places dont say kick count, just keep an eye on pattern. mine has def pattern but hen some days it wil differ and freak me out :)


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Wow all online at the same time! I didn't know you guys were posting same time as me :)
> 
> Thanks ladies it really helps to talk xxx
> 
> Lilesmom I seem to remember you had a dream a little while ago about there being blood, and it never happened. Dreams are just random and/or made up of things that are in our minds, whether conscious or subconcious. They are so unnerving but really don't mean anyhting xxx

i think i dreamt it more both times cos i was worried, 
las time with lile i was irght to worry, 
but this time i think im just being a ninny :) ha ha xxxxxxxxx
ive eben having lots of freaky dreams anyway, some that cannot possibly come true :) 
thanks xxxxx
im gonna have to go soon, i must go for my swim today i only went once last week and had no walk last 2 days, bold girl ;)


----------



## lilesMom

maybe my bub is lazy cos i havent got my exercise last 2 days, um.......
off to d pool me thinks for me ;) 

hugs smiler, il be back on later :)
chat soon amy :) xxxxx

i feel bad leaving when ye r actually here xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw no don't worry lilesmom I logged off myself as DH came home. I didn't want to burden him with any of my crazy worries as he's been up since 5 and had a hard day, but bless him he knows when something is up and he let me have a cry and gave me a hug and I feel better. Also the first thing he said when he walked in the door was "ooh, your bump's bigger today!" which was just the best thing he could've said. After I told him I was worried he took a photo so I could compare this week's bump to last week's and it is bigger. So just trying to focus on the positives ie feeling healthy, bump growing....breeeaatthe and stay calm!

Hope you have a good swim! Exercise is great for babies as they benefit from the increased oxygen in your blood so maybe that is just what he needs :) I must really make the effort to get out but the snow just makes me want to stay inside, I hate the cold xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hurray for hugs and growing bump :) 
just waht u need when down , Oh is used to me coming upt o him by now asking for hugs :) i dont even need to talk half the time just to get a nice cuddle feels better :) 
swim was lovely, bub has gone back to being quiet again, he is a fairy.
im gonna wait till tmor i think and if he still quiet il go get checked. he prob make up for it when im tryint o sleep tonight ;)


----------



## lilesMom

ps he always goes quiet when i go swimming anyway so it prob lulls him to sleep or something :)


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah I think I've been told when you move, it rocks them to sleep then when you stop they start moving around. So in the nicest way possible I hope you don't get much sleep tonight :hugs: Agree it's best to just give someone a quick ring though; am sure they're very used to these kinds of questions but always best to err on the side of caution xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i think he might just be backwards :) he is moving now but its really gentle . 
so maybe he is facing my back i think. thanks hon.
i know i sound neurotic but u hear of people ignoring reduced movement and having bad things happen, thanks :) 
how u feeling now chick? better i hope xxx


----------



## Smiler82

No you don't sound neurotic _at all_. I think if you have any worries it is always best to speak to someone. I know sometimes people feel like they don't want to 'bother' their docs and midwives but there is just no point risking it. I just had a little look around online and coincidentally there are ladies saying once they got to about 28 weeks they noticed their baby's pattern of movement changed, and everyone was saying because of them starting to get tight on space! So maybe that is it xxx

I'm feeling better ta. A little drained if you know what I mean. But I decided it is ok to have a down day and not to fret about it. We have Ben & Jerry's in the freezer so that will help :) I don't know if I felt some movement or not though - could just be wishful thinking after my little panic earlier. I sneezed and immediately after I felt something like lots of little bubbles popping in my lower abdomen. It only lasted a few seconds and I've not felt anything since, so could be a muscle spasm! xxx


----------



## mommylov

You are right! You are very much entitled to have a down down hun! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

smiler sounds like early movement to me hon :) wayhay :) xxxxx
ben and jerrys phish food? its my fave :) i cant buy it much cos i would actually make myself sick by eatin too much, its yummy :) 
yeah i think we will all have our worry days , hormones dont help either, some days i know i feel extra worried cos of um, :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler a sneeze would def get a response from bub too, so more than likely was bub xx


----------



## mommylov

Aww Laura, hearing you talk about bub moving makes my heart melt. It sounds just so soweet <3


----------



## lilesMom

u have made me really want ben and jerrys phish food smiler , :)
think i may even have to go purchase :) il try and ignore it cos i dont wanna drive to town :)

hi babybemine, how u doin hon?


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Aww Laura, hearing you talk about bub moving makes my heart melt. It sounds just so soweet <3

thanks chick, u will have it too before u know it, 
i know its a cliche but time really does fly when preg :) xxxx
in a few months il be jealous of u, cos il be missing feeling kicks and u will be in the middle of it all xxxxxxxxx :thumbup:
just had a couple of good ones thank god , i went on my treadmil and now im off, kicks again , thank god ;) :)
i wil be able to sleep tonight now ;)


----------



## mommylov

Yay!!!! Good job LO... kick mommy so that she can sleep :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

i know what am i like, practically beggin my tummy to get him to kick me :) :)


----------



## babybemine

Been busy getting house ready to move into. Fixing up the place now and then have to pack up everything to move it all.
2nd month of Femara and have two follies this time...18.5 on left and 20 on right. They were so big that I thought they were my ovaries...oops. 2dpo today and had cramping yesterday. I got the new house, now I am just waiting for the babies to put in the rooms.


----------



## Smiler82

Aww so glad you got some good strong kicks lilesmom :) Haha yes it was phish food, that is also our favourite! We never buy it full price, only when it's on offer and even then only one tub as it is so naughty :) But oh so nice!

Thanks lilesmom I really hope it was some movement! I've been wanting to sneeze again ever since to see if it happens again but no luck so far :D

babybemine congrats on the new house. They do say new house new baby x


----------



## mommylov

Morning girls! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Morning!! (although is afternoon here lol)

Liking your chart mommylov :) But you know I wonder if you ovulated on CD15 rather than CD17...which would still be awesome in terms of DTD (would match our pattern for conceiving this time round!). Just wondering why FF's given you dotted lines now. Plus your really high progesterone results...dunno :shrug: What do you think? Either way it's a great chart tho!


----------



## mommylov

I really think that Im 10dpo not 8dpo. FF said that I O on cd15 and then all of the sudden last wed it changed to 17dpo and the lines went from solid to dotted. I read that its confused by my progesterone suppliments that I use (Crinone) but I was told that it doesnt enter my blood so I cant see how it would affect my temp. You cant specify what kind of progesterone you are taking on FF (i.e. pills, cream, supposetories etc) so idk. I did the symptom estimator thing and it pointed to pregnant which got me excited but even more scared. I really feel pregnant... no real sypmtoms or anything just some cramping but I am terrified that this feeling will lead to majoy heartache. :(


----------



## Smiler82

Hmm I really don't know anything about the crinone and if it will affect your temp or not...I reckon if you change CD13 to an uncertain temp (like put in bad sleep or alcohol) and I think it'll take your O day back to CD15.

I guess it's hard right now as you don't really know for sure how long your LP is...any ideas when you might start testing? I hope the cramping is a really good sign...it was my only symptom this time round :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Ill try and do what you say and see if it changes anything. I did test this morning but got a :bfn:. With my other two pregnancies, I didnt get my + until the day af was due which was about 14dpo. Ill keep testing and see. Im crampy today and think its a combo or uterine and gas (sorry TMI :oops:)

EDIT: Just made the changes and it didnt affect anything so FF really thinks Im 8dpo :wacko:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh boo! Well I know you shouldn't fiddle with your chart too much but maybe if you changed CD8 as well, just because those 2 temps are in your post -O range...I don't know. But it's given you dotted lines to indicate FF isn't 100% sure, so it's still possible you are 10dpo. Just makes it hard re testing. Sorry for the bfn :hugs: But 10 dpo is really early. I never tested early with any of my pregnancies so I don't know at what point I would've gotten a bfp but it's really not unusual to get a late bfp...don't want to get your hopes up too much though, tis a fine line between positivity and plain old false hope. Just know we're all rooting for you hun xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks doll! :hugs: Youre so sweet. I know Im trying so hard not to read into. A part of me thinks that since I was so not optomistic last cycle and just had this feeling that March was going to be it. I dont know why but I did. So I think by doing that, I have no put pressure on this month. :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxx

babybemine that sounds great , 2 good contenders :) 
fx for u xxxx

smiler wont be long now till u be feeling bub all the time xxxxx

good morning, good evening amy :)
fx for u hon xxxxxx soudns good so far, hope u get ur bfp xxx
i knwo what ye mean about being between good hope and false hope, its hard to keep urself upbeat and realistic :) but its good to be pos too :) xxxxx

i went to hosp today cos bub went all quiet again, only had one good patch of kicking yest and then quiet again so i sadi better to check, 
alls fine, they did a trace and scan :) when they out on the trace he started goin mental :) totally made a liar of me ;) they were lovely though, they said if it happened again some back in, they said i was right to come in. 
they stil couldnt see if boy or girl, she said unclear , doh :) :) 
they took blood test to check for slapped cheek virus too :) so i can put my mind at rest hopefully there too :)


----------



## mommylov

So glad you went in Laura! I think it was the right call as well and Im glad they confirmed that. Also glad that they encourge you to come back if it happens again. Silly bub making a liar out of mommy lol jk! I hope they find that everything is ok with the slapped cheek test too. Im sure it will be but will be great for you to get peace of mind. :)


----------



## lilesMom

its better be safe than sorry, i had to go in, my head was wrecked thiking too much :) just glad they were so nice to me in there :) 
hwo u odin chick, gettin really close to testy time thank god, :) 
i tested from 8 dpo this time but nothing till 12 dpo and that was really really faint , i was even lucky to get it then, so dont let bfn s get u dwon u know urself it is very early, xxxx :) we r all keeping our fingers crossed for u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Yes, better safe than sorry for sure!

Thanks hun. You girls have been so great and such amazing support. I started testing today too! lol FF says that I am 8dpo today but I really think Im 10dpo. I guess time will tell right?


----------



## mommylov

Can't sleep :( My mind is racing and won't stop :(


----------



## Smiler82

Oh hun xxx hope you got some sleep in the end :hugs: 2ww is hard but last few days are the worst xxx

Lilesmom so glad bubs proved you wrong! Def always best to be checked you did the right thing xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks smiler! I did fall asleep but then woke up at 3am and have been tossing and turning ever since. It is now 6 here and I have to get ready for work :(

How are you doing?

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys xx

amy i hate when that happens, ur just back in nice deep sleep and yucky alarm breaks ye up :) good morning xxxx

smiler hi hon, how u doin?

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxx

no news with me i slept loads, weight off my mind and i could sleep properly again , yey :)


----------



## mommylov

Im glad you slept well Laura! :sleep: When my alarm went off this morning, I was already awake :dohh: but so far I feel pretty good and Im not super tired. We'll see how the day goes lol. Im hoping this is a good sign of pregnancy!


----------



## babybemine

Mommy I have that also woke up after 2-3 hours sleep. Then have to work 12 hours. Hoping to fall back asleep. Yawn. Hoping it is pre pregnancy sign for us both.


----------



## mommylov

Keeping my fingers crossed that it is for us too!


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that it is for us too!

i second this ;) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

No pma anymore :( Think I'm out :( I have no symptons and keep getting bfn :(


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: amy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys hope all r well, happy paddys day xxxxxx

so...... i spent last nt admitted to hosp, doh!! bub is fine and im fine thank god 
im home again today, hurray, never been so gratefull for shower and a nap 
last nt , my vision went really funny, it was all blurry, i was all dizzy and felt really weird. i rang hosp, it took me awhile cos i couldnt see the numbers on the phone 
they said it could be serious and to ring myself an ambulance, when i heard that i did get a bit freaked. but i rang ambulance and was talking to the guy on phone and he said if i didnt feel sick, id be ok to get my sis to bring me up. think it would have took way longer to get the ambulance to me and then up , than to just drive there, but i obvs couldnt drive, so my sis drove me up and Oh met us at hosp ( he was at work). 
they decided to keep me cos they coudlnt find any reason for vision thing. it itook them from 9 at nt till 3 in morn to decide to keep me 
but in fairness to um they were really busy and very nice.
they did a trace 3 times, bub has never kicked so much or so hard in his life, he obvs hated it . glad he has some peace now 
i got pretty much 0 sleep, about an hour and half, in bits and pieces , then the nurse was saying cos its bank hol weekend i might have to stay till tues, yucky!!!
but lucky the doc said i could go today so im celebrating padddys by being gratefull im not in hosp i had nothing with me goin up so gettin home for shower and nap was sooo nice 
its the little things in life, i vow i wil not complain of boredom at being at home again for at the very least this pregnancy if i do give me a cyber butt kick hee hee
so on the plus side, doc who released me figures i no longer have fatty liver disease woohoo she said my levels have been fine ( bar the one that placenta affects ) for a while now and she reckons i had fatty liver rather than have it woohoo 
ive got a healthy liver, wayhey 

hope ye r all well. xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, thank God you are ok! I'm so sorry you had a scare. Get lots of rest and hope you are feeling better! :hugs:

Afm~ still feeling out. I had a temp spike but I have no real symptons just some crampjng which I think is af. :(

Hope you all are doing well. <3

Babybemine, are you testing soon? Oh just saw, 11 days left! Fx for bfp's and healthy bubs for everyone!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh lilesmom that sounds pretty scary!!! So pleased you are fine though, and that's such great news about your liver :happydance: Just take it easy!

Mommylov ooh these last few days are agonising :hugs: I think you will know more tomorrow. I really have got everything crossed for you, I am hoping so badly to hear some good news from you soon xxx

AFM things are all ok. I'm a little worried for my sister as she has been bleeding :( They had a scan and the baby was fine and they could see where the bleeding was coming from, but not why it was happening. I just hope it is something that can resolve itself soon - I've heard plenty of people on here talk about blood clots and things that bleed for a while but go away on their own. I hope that is all it is. I know either way she will cope and will get through whatever happens, but I'd rather she wasn't going through it at all :(

I've not felt any more movement and am doubting the bubbles I felt last week were movement too! I sneezed the other day and I had that bubbly sensation right under my ribcage, so def wasn't baby!! Must just be weird muscle spasms :wacko: Am getting anxious as the 20 week scan approaches, but bump keeps getting bigger so FX all is ok.

Hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, I'm sure everything is ok hun. Keeping everything crossed for you and I hope all is well with your sister. I have heard of women bleeding during pregnancy and it being normal. It doesn't help and always makes you nervous but if drs are saying she and bub are ok, then I'm hoping its something small and will stop soon. 

Temp dip for me today so I'm thinking af is just around the corner for me :(


----------



## lilesMom

amy stupid af, i hope not xxxxxxxx

smiler my sil had bleeding nearly every day in her last 2 preg, she had haematoma and was so worried cos she had 3 mc before, but those 2 kids r now 1.5 and 9 months :) and perfect :) i know we all know it can be fine with bleeding, but it is still worrying , its nice to hear of people who had it and were grand :) xxxx
im grand again today after lots of sleep, just my ears r a bit sore, maybe i have ear infection which caused it, doh :)


----------



## lilesMom

most people dont feel movement till well beyond 20 weeks , some way beyond :)
could still hve been movement hon, i felt that bubble feelign early on and was sure it was bub, it was weeks before i felt it again and it was bub, im sure it was :)


----------



## babybemine

My ticker is off by 2 days. I am almost into my second week. So far so good. Holding off to test as long as I can.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u babybemine :) x


----------



## mommylov

FX babybemine!! Hope everyone is doing well! :)

AFM~ I text my dr this morning and asked her where she wanted us to go from here. I cant believe Im having a hard time getting pregnant now. I just dont understand. I ovulate every month, took Clomid which helped tremendously this month with my progesterone, Bd at the right time, use preseed, and NOTHING! She told me that she wants to up it AGAIN to 150mg! Either she is really wants to get me pregnant to get rid of me as a patient (I would only see her for the 1st tri) or she just really wants me pregnant. Either way works for me so long as I get pregnant. Still waiting for af to show. I havent spotted or anything yet which is strange because I normally do a little. Maybe this is a sign of things looking good in there now? Everytime I want to throw in the towel, I stupidly fall for the next plan and think "Oh this will do it!".


----------



## Smiler82

Wow 150mg! How many rounds of clomid have you done now Mommylov? I heard 3rd and 4th rounds are most successful...have no idea why but 3rd was def lucky for us. I know you're pretty much out of PMA for this cycle but I'm refusing to believe you're out this time till we see more evidence...I hope your temp picks up again tomorrow :dust: But not spotting is still a great sign as it means your progesterone levels are better and the longer your LP is the better :)

Thanks guys, still waiting to hear what is going on with my sis. I don't want to keep bothering her with texts but if I don't hear from her tonight I will ask tomorrow what's going on. I said to my mum I bet it is a haematoma or something similiar and she will be fine. Really hope so!

Lilesmom it's good to know you felt the bubbles then nothing for a while! My friend also said she felt bubbles and reckoned what I felt was the baby too. Just can't wait to feel it regularly!

How are your ears Lilesmom??


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler, Im still hoping that your sis is ok!

This was my second round. She had me on 50mg last month and then 100mg this month. Im waiting for her to call and I was going to ask her why she thinks we need to up it. Last cycle, my follicles measured the same as this month but my progesterone was only at 12.something. This month on 100, follicles were about the same as last month but my I O'd later which I think gave the follicle a chance to get even bigger hence the progesterone level of 26.88! She must have a reason for thinking what she is thinking but I still want to know why she wants to up me. Maybe I just need one more cycle on 100mg? Im ovulating on my own (no trigger) so Im not sure of the logic here but then again Im not a dr.


----------



## mommylov

oye, Dr is out of the office today and said that she meant to say that she would call me tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

amy , its a hard call. id prob go with what doc says for now and see how it goes. 
clomid obvs is doin some good upping ur progesterone, like smielr said maybe it takes a few rounds of clomid to get lucky, cos it may take a few to get optimum levels or something. hoping its obselete due to bfp tomor. not spotting is looking good either way isnt it :) xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

smiler hope ur sis is good xxx
if they say they know where bleedin is coming from, most likely is heamatoma, common but worrying when it happens, fx she be just great xxxxxxxxxx
does she tak baby aspirin, my sil swears by it, she had 3 mc and 3 kids, all healthy kids she had aspirin xxxxxxxx
com on bubby move for smiler ;) :) 
i was just walking around my supermarket there and had a n elbow or something poking out making it hard to shop :) wont be long till u have d same :) its a good problem to have , i still find it funny when that happens ;) 
my ears r still at me, im a bit dizzy again this eve, im gonna try go to my doc tomro alright just in case i need antibs :) xx

hugs nad best wishes to all. xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I thought so too but maybe I will spot tonight or tomorrow. If my temp goes down again, then I def would think it will happen quick! I just havent heard of anyone having a temp drop on 13dpo and it end in a bfp so Im not holding hope for this cycle :( This was my first FULL cycle temping so I dont know what the norm is for me. I know that in the past I have spotted before af came but now that my progesterone was as high as it was, it might take longer for af to come since it might take longer for the progesterone to go down.


----------



## lilesMom

um.. could be flukey temp though, was there anything to upset it??
bad sleep or irregular timing ? xxx
yeah i forgot prog could delay af a little, god its hard to figure it all out.
im still hoping for good news tomo or day after xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Nope, not at all. Took temp at the same time and everything. Just think it isnt my month. :(


----------



## mommylov

Temp rise this morning but another - HPT. I think my temps are a result of the Crinone. Crinone didnt really affect anything last month but then again I didnt have as high of a 7dpo progesterone level as I did this month. Hoping that will be good news for next month. Also, last month even while on Crinone I still spotted like af was going to come but not this month. Stopped Crinone today so hopefully she comes and we get this over with! With me having a great progesterone level this month, maybe that means everything will be better for next cycle? One can only hope!

Hope you all are doing well! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Just talked to my dr... So she said that because my follicle was a little on the smaller side (1.5cm) this month on cd13, she felt that me going up to 150mg wouldnt hurt anything. I mentioned the fact that my progesterone results came back great this month so what she thought about me just doing 100mg again. So she took another look at my chart and it almost sounded like she had just realized that this was only my 1st month on 100mg and last month was my 1st month on 50mg so she said oh ya you can just due 100mg this month and we'll see what happens. She also said that even though I had a kind of small folli on cd13 that since I didnt O until 2 days later and then my progesterone was 26.88 indicates that I had a good size follicle by the time I did O. She did say that 1.5cm isnt terrible but was the reason why she thought that I would be fine on 150mg and that me not getting pregnant was just a matter of luck :(. I also asked her why she wanted me to do Clomid vs Femara and she said that she uses Femara for patients that have an endo issue which I dont have so thats why she thinks Clomid is better for me. Also asked about Robbitussin/Mucinex and she said that she had patients ask her about it and that I can take that and it wont hurt anything but that was up to me. She said that there are no scientific solid studies that prove that it works which is why she said its my choice but again that I can take it if I want and it wont hurt anything. So maybe it was just bad luck that we didnt catch the egg this month and we'll see what happens next month. Maybe I was meant to have a christmas baby? 

Smiler, I see that you got your BFP on your 3rd round of Clomid. Did you have a similar thing happen to you? Or did they have you on Clomid for other reasons?


----------



## lilesMom

u gonna stick with 100 so hon? prob better id say xx
but still no af , could mean ur not out, guessing is hard, u prob just want af to come now if its gonna xx hope u get ur answer soon but hope its bfp :) xx


----------



## mommylov

Ya, just gonna stick with the 100mg. Also going to take Angel's suggestion with the Yes Baby lube and Guaifenesin only Robbitussin. :)

PRAYING this all works!


----------



## lilesMom

me too babe xxxxxxxxxxx

how is everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

its gone very quiet in here, hope alls well people xxxxxxxx

no news with me, i rang hosp for blood results for parvo, she said she is in labour ward for the day and will get back to me tonight at around 7 or 8. least she will get back to me today anyway i think it will be good news anyway 
Oh and me were planting stuff earlier today, we planted onions, 3 kinds of beans and potatoes 
i also baked brown scones and little cakes for my dads bday tmor 
im wrecked now,virus /coldy thing is still kicking my ass a little .


----------



## mommylov

Im here! :) Like always huh :haha: lol Just waiting for af....:-=


----------



## lilesMom

me and u amy :) xxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

Sorry not been working at home recently, means less time online!!

Mommylov so sad to see temp drop :( :( but I think 1 more cycle at 100 is good. I was on clomid for PCOS and just seemed to be the dose that worked.

All fine with me, bump growing and felt more movement:) dinner time noe tho so must go! Will catch up again v soon xxx


----------



## mommylov

Enjoy your dinner and great to hear that bub is moving away in your tummy!

Im thinking so too. I was told I dont have PCOS but I hope that this all does the trick. The good progesterone level this month has my hopes up for next month.


----------



## babybemine

BFN on early response. 6 days until AF is due to come. Moving into our house this saturday...so far busy with painting and packing.


----------



## mommylov

6 days is still very early! Hope the move goes well this weekend and you get your bfp once you are in your new home :)


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov I think the good progesterone levels really are a great sign and is def worth being positive about. I really think this time has been successful (so far) because of a stronger ovulation, healthier egg, better progesterone levels and also the aspirin on top. Keep listening to the visualization track! Also I don't know if this was just complete coincidence or what, but the cycle I decided to stop drinking caffeine and alcohol from AF onwards was the cycle I fell pg. Who knows, but could be worth a try!

I am really sad because my sis lost the baby :cry: Am really upset for them. Was so nice to be chatting about pregnancy etc together for the short time we were able to. It's just so sad when this happens I wouldn't wish it on anyone. Was really hopeful that it'd turn out to be nothing and it'd all be ok but sadly not. 

Nothing much else to report from me, other than all is fine at the mo. Just got frustrated when I went shopping today as I just can't decide what to do about maternity wear. The weather is just so crazy I don't want to spend money on warm clothes only to find I need to buy cooler stuff in a month or two. Stupid weather!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

smiler im so sorry about ur sis, hugs for u and her xxxxxxxx
sorry it didnt turn out ok , was hoping it would xxxxxx
hope ur sis is ok xxxxxxx

hurray for movement hon,its so nice to feel isnt it :) xx
as for maternity clothes dont buy much warm things hon, in a few weeks u wil be feeling warmer most of the time anyway, what i did was buy 2 mat trousers, couple of stretchy t-shirty tops in bigger size and my cardigans r fine anyway . i also got 2 mat hoodys for when it is cold. ive been layering lots cos i find when i go inside anywhere im roasting ;) new look has some nice cheap ish mat tops . its where i got all my mat clothes, couldnt find nice comfy affordable ones anywhere else. 
i wore my mat things more when bump was smaller, most days now i just wear my own stuff that has some give in it ;) and i do live in my mat trousers alright :)

amy how r u hon?

babybemine its super early hon xxx fx for u xxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxx

no news with me, went to hosp with my bro and sil today to mind their kiddies outside while they had scan, they have 2 little girls , one who is 1.5 ish , other is 9 months, they were so good :) scan went well thank god :)


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, so sad to hear about your sis :( Was this her first? I feel the same way about the cycling not being a total bust. I was really happy to see my progesterone be that high. I cut out caffeine a long time ago but not gonna lie I did have just one glass of Pepsi yesterday and day before but that's it. Been drinking decaf Lipton tea in the morning because that's all they have at work that I can drink. :( That's safe to drink, right ? I know I shouldn't have green tea and I don't think this is. I think it's black.

Laura, so happy thier scan went well! :)

Happy Friday everyone!! :)


----------



## babybemine

any of the pregnant ladies.....anyone have burning nipples? ouch


----------



## lilesMom

def have babybemine,they can be burny, itchy or sore :) 
in patches but more so early on in preg , it went away for months and is back again now. :) fx for u xxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all, ive no news xxxxxxx all fine :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies
Sorry this'll be quick as am on phone and hate typing on it!!

Thanks guysm haven't heard from my sis apart to say she just wamts to be left alone for a bit so fair enough. Will try her nxt wk. Mommylov no she,has got 2 already but I don't know if that makes it any easier...but my friend had a mc, then baby, then a mc and she said 2nd was easier.

Think green tea is kind of ok but can deplete folic acid levels I think? Not sure by how much. I have the odd cup as I like it, but not often!

Lilesmom glad your sil's scan went well :) how far along is she? Ta,for mat clothes advice!! New Look has some nice tops :) not sure about jeans as they look too big for me, but my normal jeans are too small, annoying!

Was so cool other night, felt baby moving, Dh put his head on my tum and hefelt it!! Didn	t think he was right as so early bjt put my hand on and I felt it too. Look on his face was pirceless :)

Babybemine my boobs have never hurt at al except when it gets cold then is.v painful haha

Ok this is quite long! Hope you're all having a lovely wkend xx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler have u tried the extendy things for ur jeans or is ur bump gone beyond that?
i got palazzo pants in new look, i got 2 identical pairs cos i like um :)
i never ever wear jeans, i am one of very few people who dont find um comfy :) 

aw thats so cute with ur hubby :) every time i used to call OH bub would go quiet , , doh!! 

i did the same as ur sis for a bit after mmc, didnt feel up to people, everyone is different. hope she starts to feel better soon. xxxxxxx
its not any easier or harder i think to have kids already with mc.
u do have comfort of knowing u can carry to ful term but u also know exactly what ur losing. its just hard full stop with loss i think, hugs for u and ur sis xxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all, xxxxxxx

so my back was a million times better yest , so dooda here had a 30 min walk in morn, thats fine but then last nt i was in the mood again so did 50 mins on tmil again.
this morn my cat attacked my bare legs again ( normal for my cat . he thinks its fun :) ) and what ever way i jerked it feels like someone is stickin a poker into the groin strain i already had. doh!!! i couldnt even walk for a bit, had to hop to my couch .
feck it anyway, i was just gettin it better . doh!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah I was the same after my losses I totally retreated for a while, seeing people and going out etc was just way too much. I also thought perhaps having kids already would mean you know what you're missing out on, whenever I saw my niece and nephew after my losses I would sit there and think that's what we should have. And to see how lovely they are together as bro and sis, to know there should've been another must be hard. But my friend said having kids means you just have to focus on them and get on with it and for her it meant it was easier to deal with than her first loss. But yeah everyone is different. Am going to get in touch with my sis tomorrow and see how she is. I was thinking of sending her a little gift but not sure if it is OTT...you would think I'd know after losing two myself but yeah I am just so conscious that not everyone feels the same. The flowers I got meant a lot to me, and I bought myself some jewellery. For me it was just nice to have something as a little reminder.

Oh Lilesmom sorry about your back :hugs: how is it feeling today?

I got into my skinny jeans today :happydance: I put a hairband through and looped it over the button and ta dah! Think that trick will see me through another few weeks, then hopefully it'll start getting warm enough for leggings and skirts etc.

Mommylov how are you? Are you on 100mg again this cycle then? Any side effects?

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi smiler! Yay for getting into your jeans a smart with the hair band! :) Yes, I'm on 100mg again this time but I will be taking tussin before and during O. Also switched from Preseed to Yes Baby. Hope these changes will do it!

Happy Sunday everyone! :)


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i think a gift is a lovely idea, my bro and sil got me a tree, its a cherry blossom, i lost lile in may so it will always bloom for her anniversary :)
my mom got me a lovely little keepsake in a box, its a bronze lady holding a baby and a poem in the box too. my bro in law got me an angel baby held in a hand. 
it was so nice to get um. but of course i also bawled cos i thought its the only presents my bub would ever get. 
u cant win really :) but i think its a lovely idea xx
it made me feel like someone else genuinely cared for bub i lost and me xx
there is a website that actually sells keepsakes for mc, im not sure what it was called but if u google keepsake and mementoes it should come up.
hurray for hairband :) i was just gonna post same thing to u , i read a woman in a mag doin the same :) 
my back is a good bit better today, its actually pain in my groin and left hip is my problem for last week. its been pretty sore, lots better tonight thank god.
how r u doin now? 

happy sunday amy xxxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all. 

i went to my sis group meditation today, was lovely :)


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom that is so lovely you got those gifts, what a thoughtful family you have. With our first we got flowers from DH's parents, his sister and one of my uni friends. We also got some cards with lovely words in. It meant a lot to me that they sent them. With our 2nd we got flowers again from my in laws, but that was it. I know it sounds a little selfish but I was upset, but I kind of felt like our first child got attention and our 2nd didn't...sounds silly I know but that's how I felt. And thinking about it now, I had forgotten how hard it was when the flowers died and I had to throw them out. Perhaps something she can put in the garden, like your tree is a better idea. Will google gift ideas too thanks x

Glad to hear your pain is getting better, that's good. Have you been resting? I sometimes find my hips get painful in bed, I'm trying to make sure I sleep on my side now but sometimes they ache so much I just have to go on my back. I know you shouldn't really but sometimes it really is the only way I can get to sleep :wacko:

Ooh meditation sounds lovely :) Must look up hypnobirthing! Have you been doing that?

x


----------



## lilesMom

our thoughts tend to go a bit whacky when grieving ;) 
i know what u mean though about more attention to first bub. 
my Sil lost bub before me and i did give um flowers for garden and a prayer.
i think its nice to mark it some how so they know u appreciate what they r goin through xx i def appreciated it anyway :)
yeah ive been resting but doin slow walk few times a day on tmil too, none today though. its important to keep moving a bit too, warm baths and hot water bottles r back on the menu too :)
im the same with my hips, when they get too bad i sleep sitting up :) i put about 4 pillows behind me so im on my back but not on my back :) 
yeah ive been doin hypnbirthing cds, i have 2 lots of um, one borrowed from my sil and one i bought with a book :) i listen to um at least once a day, i always fall asleep now though :)


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Ladies! Happy Monday :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all. 

i had my hosp app today, all is well thank god. 
i was nearly 6 hrs waiting in the hosp, they were manic!!!!! my back is in bits from the stupid chairs, when i was lucky enough to get one, had to stand sometimes to wait. 
when i got to see the doc (they do mini scan in office), she thought bub was maybe too big, maybe signal of a problem. so she had me sent for detailed scan to check. 
bub is fine just big he/she is now only one ounce off 4 pounds at 30 weeks, they r meant to put on a half pound every week from now on, so um........ big buster 
at that calc another 10 weeks would be 9 pound baby. makes sense though cos i was 9 2 and my OH was 9 10. silly us both being tall and broad 
least alls well anyway :) :)
im shattered now , had an hours drive to hosp, nearly 6 hrs in hosp.
1.5 hr drive to my docs office ( they were closed but were supposed to leave forms out for me) , only to find no forms!!!!!!! drove an extra hour ish to get um and they r not there , was so mad i started crying. fine again now im home 

hope ye r all well xxxx

babybemine near testing, fx for u xx


----------



## mommylov

Full day! Yay for healthy bubs and hope you get some rest! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Lilesmom what a ridiculous day!! I'm not surprised you ended up in tears!! So much driving and waiting around, unbelievable :hugs:

But great that all is ok with baby :) 9 pounder - woo! Big babies run in our family too so am a little scared haha.

Think I'll have to start piling up the pillows too, slept so badly last night. And it's so cold, I hate it. Am starting to find it a bit depressing tbh...but then we saw on the news last night how badly some people up north and in Ireland have been affected so I shouldn't grumble, what we've got is nothing in comparison. But I am tempted to move to Spain :)

In the reviews I read of hypnobirthing - and if you look on here in the natural parenting section some ladies who did it post their birth stories - a lot of ppl do say they slept through the cds and thought it wouldn't really work but when the day came it was just all there in their minds and worked really well.

Mommylov how is everything with you? Any side effects this cycle?

xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Smiler! This round, seems like the hotflashes are a bit more intense. Waking up in the middle of the night a lot because of it but other than that, Im good! :) How are you doing?


Hope everyone is ok! :)


----------



## lilesMom

smiler i live in south of ireland so im lucky too, northern ireland is covered. we got tiny bit of snow today but so tiny. so not too bad :) but it is cold :) 
yucky for bad sleep, what sleep i idd get last nt was good, but only got 5 hrs and could nto sleep anymore , up at 6 this morn , doh .

hi amy xxxx boo to hot flashs xxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx

oh and parvo test came back neg which is good but turns outt hey dont test for immunity, they juts keep retestin u to see if u have it, dopes 
but least i dont have it anyway 
they r just gonna watch my thyroid cos the one thats low isnt the the most important one 

had a lovely spa day but im nodding off typing now so im gonna head to leaba :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

So happy to hear that your blood came back ok Laura. Boo that they dont do the test you thought that did but glad that you dont have it.

Smiler, How are you doing hun?

:wave: to everyone!

AFM~ Clomid this cycle must be REALLY working because I feel like I have way more side effects. Did that happen to you Smiler? This is my 3rd round. 1st round I took 50mg, 2nd was 100, and this round was 100 again. Im wondering if this means that its really in my system now. I have had the worst headache for the past two days. One of the ladies at work was nice enough to give me some lavender oil to put on my temples which really helped. I didnt want to take any meds so I thought that the lavender was a safer choice. Hope I was right :( I am at work today but the only reason why I came in was because I had my last dose of Clomid at work that I needed to take. I told myself that if I didnt feel well by the end of the day, then I will go home.


----------



## Smiler82

Aw Mommylov sorry to hear you've been feeling rotten! But it is a good sign it's working. I was very lucky and didn't get lots of symptoms with clomid, hot flushes at night and headaches were pretty much it. However, I didn't get any symptoms with 50mg it was only when they increased the dose that I started to really feel it so FX it is a good sign :)

Lilesmom glad your tests came back ok :thumbup: Sorry to be dim but what is Parvo again? I know you have mentioned it before but my memory is pretty shocking!

AFM been feeling a little emotional today, not sure if is just the hormones but someone else I know just had a miscarriage and I do get so sad when I hear about these things :( Bubs has been a little quiet recently too which has been worrying me but I posted a thread and I think it is pretty normal at this stage. I've felt him/her a little more today which is good but the worrying never ends!


----------



## lilesMom

amy hope u feel better hon xxxxxxxx

smiler god thats understandable that u be sad when u hear bad news again xxx
we feel it more cos we know how bad it hurts xx
parvo is same as slapped cheek virus hon, not dangerous to babies or kids or adults just to unborn baby and more so under 20 weeks . 

no news with me xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and smiler, it is totally normal to not have regular movement at ur stage x
does worry u though :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Feeling MUCH better today. So glad that I went home yesterday. I came into work thinking that I would feel better as the day went but that just didnt happen. Come 11am, I couldnt take it anymore and left. I went home, ate, took a nice LONG bath, then showered (I always have to shower after a bath, lol) then lay in bed and fell asleep by around 2-3. Then DH woke me up at 8 to eat and take my pills and then I went back to sleep. Still woke up a few times from hotflashes but feel SO much better!

Smiler, I was the same as you! When I took the 50mg I didnt feel anything. Then I took 100mg and I started getting the hotflashes and MAYBE a dull headache but nothing that I can remember so it couldnt have been that bad. But this time... wowza! Hot flashes galore since cd3 to date and headache for almost the last 3 days. So Im hoping that since it was a great sign for you since you got pregnant that 3rd cycle, that the same will happen for me... FX!! Im sorry you are feeling emotional hun :( Im sure that its in part from hormones but I think hearing about others mc also could bring back that feeling you had when it happened to you. No one better understands than those that have gone through it themselves so Im sure your heart aches just thinking about it. I hope that you feel better hun :hugs:

Hi Laura!!!! :kiss:

:wave: to everyone and hope all is well!


----------



## babybemine

Still awaiting my AF. Should come today. Been really tired. Sleeping alot. A bit emotional. BB's still big. No real cramping just feeling achey. Been dreaming alot. Cats clinging to me. Still adjusting to moving into the new house. Feel like I am leaking but it is not AF. Know I should test again but hate to test and get BFN only for AF to come the next day. Not sure how long I will hold out for though.


----------



## mommylov

I hope that it isnt AF babybemine. If af doesnt come by tomorrow, are you going to test again?


----------



## babybemine

I suppose at this point if i get bored enough i will test. It should not matter if it is FMU


----------



## mommylov

I wouldnt think so. TBH, I remember getting a bfn with FMU the first time I got pregnant and got a bfp that afternoon.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u babybemine xxxxxxxxxxx
hi and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## babybemine

af showed her ugly head. on to cycle3 of femara.


----------



## mommylov

Oh no :( I'm so sorry. Maybe you will be third time lucky! :)


----------



## lilesMom

sorry babybemine , xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

blood test done to make sure I am not prego and then starting this femara again. wearing pads this cycle...read something that says the tampons Increase infertility. easy enough to try. boy is it a weird feeling though.


----------



## lilesMom

i always wear pads anyway, tampons be weird if i were to try :)
i tried when i was 12 and goin swimming , i didnt put it in properly so when i went in water, it expanded and was falling out, i was sooo embarrassed it turned me off um for life ;) fx for u this month hon 

happy easter to all xxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Good Luck MommyLove and Babybemine! 

I've tried to catch up with everyone and am glad to hear that the pg ladies are growing and that us ttc'ers are still hanging in there :) *hugs*

In two days I am going to Japan for my long awaited honeymoon!! I am totally off my face excited about it and cannot wait :D 

We are ntnp for the forseeable future. I am trying my best to focus on being healthy, losing the weight I put on after the wedding and not obsessing about ttc which has done me more harm than good over the past year... I want my life back!!! ;) 

I still really really REALLY want to have a baby, but I just need to let go and have faith in the universe :) 

I will still come back and check in with you ladies, I have hope and faith that you will get the very best of your hopes and dreams given to you, just reach out and receive :) 

I'll share a couple of photos with you all when I get back, Take Care Ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xxx

hey discoria, that sounds fab, enjoy urself in japan xxxxxxx
i think u r so doing the right thing, (NTNP) when u least expect it now u will get the loveliest surprise xxxxxxxxxxx
have a ball on ur honeymoon xxx

happy easter to all. hope alls well xxxxxxxxxxxx

im in a great mood today, my back feels miles better this morn, it was begining to get me down a teensy bit . hurray for better 
we manage to Bd for first time in long time (sorry tmi ).
and im still only 11 pounds up on startin weight of preg hurray for me
im obvs eating enough since bub is flying so its the exercise thats doin it for me 
hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

haha I did the opposite. wore a pad in the pool. had little floating pieces of pad floating in the water....woops.


----------



## lilesMom

hee hee :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

sorry been awol for a while again! Babybemine really sorry AF came...I truly hope it is 3rd time lucky for you, and Mommylov :dust:

Hey discoria! Lovely to hear from you. So jealous of your trip to Japan! Somewhere I've always wanted to go, will be fab to see some pics when you get back. I hope you guys have a brilliant time and just enjoy being together and having a break from it all. If NTNP is what feels best for you right now then you're totally right to go along with that feeling. FX it will lead to a lovely surprise and in the meantime just enjoy life xxx

Lilesmo really pleased your back is feeling better :) You are so good with the exercise. I need to use you as an example!! I have no idea how much weight I've gained, too scared to get on the scales!! I think the fact that I still fit in my normal tops (forget the jeans!!) is a good sign but bump is really starting to round out and swell now so need to be careful.

Not much news from me, other than is the halfway mark today! Can't believe it. Feel a tad queasy (sigh) and tired easily but nothing terrible. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Disco and I hope you have a wonderful time on your trip! I too am so jealous!!!! :plane:

Smiler, thanks dear and yay for halfway mark!!! :dance: 

Laura, glad that your back is doing better and that you got in some bd with OH :haha::blush:

Babybemine, hope :witch: isnt too bad for you

Good morning and :wave: to everyone! Im just waiting for it to me 11:30 here already :coffee: for my scan. So nervous but excited at the same time!


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xxxxx

hey smiler xxxx
i havent walked last 2 days, i did swim one of um but i think my back needed a break, im gonna walk later but for now im way too full, damn u easter :) 
just had lasagne for dinner and a whole easter egg, whoops :) 
im just asking for heartburn :) :) hopefully i escape it :)
if ur still in ur clothes (jeans dont count defo) then id say ur doin fine chick, xx
im still in lots of my own clothes too, i wore the mat ones more before , cos it made me feel more preg :) :) i wear a mix now :) 
my bump looks a bit basketball like ;) i dont mind how big my bump gets cos its bub and fluid , so long as im not putting on weight everywhere :) ur bump is meant to be bigger, ur halway there :) xxxxxx
yeah i get tired patches too, u working outside of home now or in home? hoep its not too busy a patch for u xxxxx

amy how did ur scan go? xxxxx great hope xxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx
no news here really , OHs sis and her hubby called, had nice catch up, we dont get many visitors cos we live in middle of nowhere a bit :) 
i am so full its not even funny :) a new eaty place opened in town and do takeaway dinners so we had to try um :) was nice but wouldnt be rushing back ;)
sitting by fire now with OH and doggie with kity lurking in back ground ;)


----------



## mommylov

Scan went great! Best results to date in my ttc journey. I have 2 follciles this month, I usually only have one. They are at 18mm & 23mm and lining is at 7.5. Seems like I have a better chance and may even release 2 eggs. PRAYING Im pregnant this month.


----------



## lilesMom

go amy, go amy, go amy go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

hehehhe Whoop!!! :dance:


----------



## babybemine

best wishes mommylov. start waiting for o and get your bd on.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun! How are you holding up?

Good morning everyone :)


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov said:


> Scan went great! Best results to date in my ttc journey. I have 2 follciles this month, I usually only have one. They are at 18mm & 23mm and lining is at 7.5. Seems like I have a better chance and may
> even release 2 eggs. PRAYING Im pregnant this month.

...with twins!!! Hahaha :) seriously this sounds so promising am cheering you and your follies on xx


----------



## mommylov

Lol


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh Mommylov you ovulated!! And looks like you timed BD just perfectly :) FX!!

How is everyone? Sorry I've been offline a lot, just can't get on much with work the way it is at the moment. Everything is fine with me - seems like literally since the day I turned 20 weeks baby has been moving more often which is really nice. And we have our scan on Weds so v excited but quite nervous too.

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi :)

smiler hurray for scan on wed :) and hurray for lots of movement :) 

hope everyone is havin a good weekend xxxx
i just packed my hosp bag :) have a few bits to go in it but not many :)
looks weird in corner of my sittin room :) it took me ages to do it :) 
its hard to take enough without too much :)


----------



## mommylov

Hehe I hope so too smiler! It's really going to mess with my head if I don't get pregnant thus cycle since I had two good follicles. :(

Yay for scan and bub moving!!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## babybemine

fingets crossed mommylov. I go tomorrow to see how many follicles I have. have not felt groinpain like normal. will find out tomorrow if that is a good thing.


----------



## mommylov

Oh keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! Hope you have some good follies!!


----------



## Smiler82

Mommylov your chart is looking lovely I have to say :) I am so hopeful for you....I don't want to get hopes up too high but the cycle I got pregnant I had fairly even temps - not quite as even as yours, but in comparison to all my other charts the temps were so stable. I don't know if that's an effect of the clomid, an effect of pregnancy, or is simply chance and means nothing at all, but it did remind me of my last chart as soon as I saw it. Really got everything crossed for you :dust: When will you test?

Babybemine hope the scan went well x


----------



## mommylov

Babybemine, how did your folli scan go? Hope there were a few nice ones! :)

Smiler, you just made my day!!! I was really worried about that. I kind of stared at it this morning and tried to google it but nothing came up. I did read that a lot of women had success in the third month on clomid inluding you. I think Laura said she saw that too so that gives me hope too. Im still mentally preparing myself for an IUI next month but really hoping we dont have to do that :( I think Im going to start testing this weekend. **bites nails**

How are you doing hun?

Hope everyone is well! :)


----------



## lilesMom

roll on weekend and bfp for amy :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh mommylov I so hope this is your time. I think yoy're right to mentally prepare for iui but we're all behind you either way :hugs: sending lots of PMA and lucky baby vibes your way xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun! I'm just relieved to know that I'm not the only one who had "flat temps". I really was worried something was wrong. I even took my temp like 5 times to make sure it was right. I normally take it 2-3 times if I get different readings but its been preset much the same. How many follies did you have when you conceived?


----------



## babybemine

I had a really big one at 27 and a smaller one at 11. Went back the next day and I had ovulated so we did IUI. FX that it works for us. We were a bit apprehensive about doing IUI. Doctor says if we are not pregnant that we will look into trying injectables. Yuck. Have a meeting scheduled with the doctor for teaching and discussing the next plan of action. Hopefully we are pregnant and we don't have to worry about it.


----------



## mommylov

You will be!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

Morning girls! :)

Smiler, my temp went up .1 today. Looking at my chart this month, its def different than the previous two months but really trying not to read too much into it. You mentioned before that you didnt really have too many symptoms but did you have IB or anything? I dont have any symptoms other than maybe a little cramping this morning here and there. Anything that I tend to feel I chalk up to beign either the progesterone or the Clomid though :(

UPDATE: dr called and progesterone came back at 41.4!! :dance:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow so much going on!

Babybemine gosh IUI eh, really hope it works. Were you expecting iui this cycle?

Mommylov I'm afraid I don't know how many follie I had or sizes on our 3rd round as they didn't scan me. But no I had ZERO symptoms, just off/on cramps at 13-14 dpo I thought was AF initially but when they didn't become constant cramps I began to hope. I didn't have IB, no temo dip, nothing at all to indicate implantation. Everything I ever found re flat temps just said it prob meant stable hormones, so at the very least I suppose it shows clomid helps to keep post-O hormones steady, which is always a good thing :) 41.4 is amazing!!!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks smiler! I did have some cramping this morning but it has subsided since. Now it's just dull aches. This morning wasn't bad at all, just noticed it. I believe I had cramping last month too so not going to think anything of it.


----------



## babybemine

iui was unexpected. had a new nurse who suggested we try it. I was about ready to ovulate so figured why not. dh was not happy about it but he did it.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , up at 6 again doh!! :)

babybemine that is great u got great folli news xxxxxxx fx for iui xxxxxxx
would be so cool if u and mommylov got ur bfp so close :) xxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for ye both xxxxxxxx 

amy woohhoo :) on prog levels and cramping is hopefully a great sign, fx for u to follow in smilers footsteps :) xxxxxxxxxx

smiler hey, how u doin? any news? how u feeling now, u in a good preg patch? 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx

ps my ticker is starting to scare me part of me wants to have my bub today , 
another part wants to be preg forever 
had physio yest, hurt a good bit but my back is lots looser (if sore) today 
i have a love /hate relationship with my physio but i think i would be a whole heap worse off without her 
had antenatal class yest too, last one. was fine but long, it was after physio and my back did not like the crappy chairs 
went to my friends house after for a bit, she is back from scotland for a little bit 
was lovey to see um so all in all nice day yest 
the physio made me breathe ina certain way yest to get over pain ( they often do this ) and it works so well, was comforting for labour cant recommend enough the hypno cds to practise breathing and keep u calm . even if it only gets me good sleep during preg it has done me great good 
so im rambling again 

chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!!

Oh no Laura, bub keeping you awake? Glad you had a nice visit with your friend! :)

No symptoms at all... the little cramping I had yesterday is gone. Im still chalking that up to be the clomid and/or progesterone. Really feeling out this cycle. Since my levels have been getting better, hopefully that means that and IUI will work next cycle?

Babybemine, FX for you and the IUI!

Happy Friday to all! :D


----------



## mommylov

So DH just told me that he wants me to start testing tonight. I told him that I only have 3 IC's left and a pack of digis and I dont want to use the digis unless I get a + on a IC. So Ill start tomorrow morning with FMU. FX!!


----------



## babybemine

Mommylov...how many dpo are you? FX for your bfp.


----------



## mommylov

babybemine said:


> Mommylov...how many dpo are you? FX for your bfp.

Im 10dpo today. I wanted to wait until Sunday to start testing but I think DH is eager this cycle to find out. Not that he isnt any other cycle but he is normally the much more calmer one that me so I was suprised by that :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

maybe he has some 6th sense amy xxxxxx i hope so xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I sure hope so Laura!


----------



## mommylov

Temp dip this morning :(


----------



## lilesMom

stop it temp, hopefully fluke, go back up temp xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ooh temp has risenagain mommylov! Have you tested? FX xxxx


----------



## mommylov

I did this morning... Bfn :(

Did your chart do that? I'm not hopeful for this month at all. Already talked to my dr about doing another hsg next month as well as iui.


----------



## babybemine

mommylov said:


> I did this morning... Bfn :(
> 
> Did your chart do that? I'm not hopeful for this month at all. Already talked to my dr about doing another hsg next month as well as iui.

Mommylov, Keeping my fingers crossed. Hoping it is just early for you. Holding out for a BFP for you.:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## babybemine

Like normal. Still symptom spotting. Feeling some weird feeling/achey in pelvis. Trying to keep hopefull. We see the RE to go over options for what to do if we are not pregnant today....seems a bit counterproductive if I am staying positive that I will get my BFP, but the RE does not want us to have to skip out a cycle. Hopefully all the teaching is for waste and I get my BFP


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov said:


> I did this morning... Bfn :(
> 
> Did your chart do that? I'm not hopeful for this month at all. Already talked to my dr about doing another hsg next month as well as iui.

Oh no so sorry :hugs:

This chart did not dip then rise, but my last pregnancy chart did. It was fairly unstable most of the 2WW then dipped at 16 dpo, then rose, dipped, rose etc etc. I know it's prob not the best chart to look at considering the outcome, but I highly doubt my jagged temps in the 2WW were related to a loss at 12 weeks. 

I'm not one to normally question FF as it always worked for me but I wonder why it gave you your cross hairs before your OPK went negative. Maybe you're not as far into the 2ww as you thought...I don't know. As long as AF isn't here there is still hope but I totally understand why you're not letting yourself feel like there is a chance. Why would you need to repeat the HSG?

Babybemine how many dpo are you?


----------



## mommylov

Babybrmine, I think you are taking the right approach to this cycle snd I'm keeping my fingers crossed to that the teaching us all dud nothing you get your bfp :)

Smiler, idk why ff did that. Maybe I ovulated at the beginning of my surge? A temp dip this morning so I'm not going to test :( I asked about having a repeat hsg because when they did it in December they were not able to see my right tube and all the dye only went towards and through my left. They didn't rule it as a missing or blocked tube but since my mc in nov, I haven't been able to get pregnant so my dr agreed that a repeat might not be a bad idea. Also hsg tend to open tubes a hit more and in some cases unblock so by having that done and then the iui she said puts me at a higher chance for pregnancy. I hope she's right.


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: mommylov. I think you will know more tomorrow - it's great you have the overlay option in FF, you can see that your temps tend to take a big drop at 15 dpo when not pregnant so you'll see in the morning. I googled a little and it seems some women do still get a +OPK after a temp rise, general consensus being it's a sign of a really strong surge. So that in itself is a great sign that you're ovulating well and the clomid is doing it's job. All positive things but I know it's hard to keep seeing these good signs but still no bfp :( I really hope you get a lovely lovely surprise in the next couple of days but I see what you mean about repeating the HSG, if I were in your shoes I would be asking for exactly the same. In fact I'm surprised that they didn't take any action sooner when no dye was seen in the right tube! What's the point in doing it if they're not going to do anything when one tube doesn't appear on the screen? Crazy!


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine fx for ur bfp xxxxx

amy u too hon, if not glad ur doc is being proactive next cycle if necessary xxxxx

smiler hey hope ur doin well xxx

i was too tired yest to post, 
i took my mom to her appointment for skin cancer, he said its really small growth and is not likely to move or grow for yrs and she is now on list to get it out in few months , hurray,. so very good news 
im a bit sicky today, my tummy is giving me a bit of trouble and my vision is gone a teensy bit funny again, nothing major, just a bit off . im thinkin il sleep lots and be fine tomor


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom that is really good news about your mum I'm so pleased for you all :hugs: What a relief.

Sorry you're not feeling too well hun, funny how the sickness seems to come back! I felt really sick this morning too. Felt better after eating but now getting indigestion a lot so that's annoying. What causes the vision problems, you sure that's nothing to worry about? Hope you get lots of shut-eye xx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, so happy to hear about your mom!

Smiler, Thanks hun! :hugs: Yes, I added the overlay just to see what my pattern was like and it looks like Im following suite when not pregnant this cycle. I did stop the Crinone a day earlier this time so I was hoping to start atleast spotting today but havent yet. The day is still young though so I might by tonight. I agree with the HSG and DH asked the same thing. He said "Why didnt they recheck sooner???". I think the answer to this was my history. I got pregnant twice on the first shot and the reason they did the HSG in Dec was to double check the shape of my uterus since there were some conflicting notes on my medical records from my previous dr. The right tube thing came as a surprise. So I think they thought nothing of it and since many people get pregnant with just one tube, they thought maybe that was the case for me too. I have O'd from the left for the past three cycles and that is the tube that we know is open. I asked my dr if I O from the left if it meant that that left tube would always get the egg. I didnt know if it was a stupid question but the ovaries are not connected to the tube, they are connected to our uterus so I thought I should ask. She said that yes, left tube should grab egg from left ovary. So Im hoping that we have more answers with this HSG and that if for some reason we still cant see the right tube, then I hope I continue to O from the left.


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys 

smiler for me its indigestion most of the time :) if im hungry i get it and if i eat i get it.
ive resorted to prune juice and it helps a bit :)
its normal for vision to get weaker while preg but it goes back to norm after, i get floaters and feel funny when a bit run down anyway and i think thats all it is, im just a bit drained today, took some iron and hoping that sorts me out 
i got blood tests and blood pressure checked again yest too anyway so no fear of me 
i think i just had hormonal day, i spent most of the eve crying cos i felt crappy and now i feel a bit better 
im over my back , its doin my nut a bit now, im gettin sick of always being sore 
not much longer left and hoping it gets better fast when i have bub . 
i feel better now after big cry, thinkin my hormones went crazy for few hours.
i was supposed to buy bubs cot , matress and bf pump next thurs at local baby info nt, but now ive no money, that was upsettitn me a little too, will have to postpone gettin it for a month or so. not the end of the world but id love bubs room to be done and ready for munchkin :) 
enough of me feeling sorry for myself :)
hope ur sicky feeling stays away hon xxxxx

best of luck and hugs amy xxxxxxxx
when do they do the hsg if they need to? xx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

:hugs: Laura!

They will do it on CD7 so I just have to wait for af to show so that I can schedule.


----------



## mommylov

Morning girls! :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Afternoon for me :D How are you doing Mommylov? Any sign of AF, or any more testing?

Lilesmom sorry you have been feeling a bit crappy but a good cry is always good to get it off your chest :hugs: 

Are you buying baby stuff new? I'm getting some hand-me-downs and also trawling ebay, and a facebook group in my town where people post the stuff they have for sale. There's often baby stuff on there for quite cheap. I don't really know when to start buying stuff - I don't want stuff to be cluttering up the house for ages but at the same time I wonder if buying stuff bit by bit from now onwards will be a little easier financially. Not that this one is getting anything new haha!


----------



## Smiler82

PS I just realised I never updated about my scan on this thread...Mommylov already knows this from my journal but everything was looking fine and we are having a boy! I knew it :D


----------



## mommylov

Hey Smiler, good afternoon to you! heheh Im doing ok, still cramping but not spotting as of yet. My temps havent hit my coverline so hopefully they will by tomorrow. How are you doing?

Laura, Im so sorry you were down :( I hope you are feeling better today. I second what Smiler said regarding Ebay and online stores. There are some steals and great baby items you can get for cheap! :)


----------



## Smiler82

How long do you take the progesterone for Mommylov, I guess that can delay AF?

I'm fine thanks, just trying to concentrate on work and not doing very well! Today I have been to the chiropractor, met friends for lunch, done some washing, done a bit of work and a LOT of Internet surfing haha :D Must try harder...


----------



## mommylov

hahahahah sounds like a productive day to me! 

I stopped on 12dpo and its 16dpo today. Last time I stopped, af came full force within 3 days so Im not sure.


----------



## Smiler82

Did you test again?


----------



## mommylov

Last time I tested was 14dpo and it was -. Temp has been slowly declining so Im pretty sure Im not pregnant. With the cramping and aches here and there that Im having Im sure she is coming just wish she would get here already. Im scared that she will come over the weekend because I need to have my HSG done on CD7 and I dont want that to fall on the weekend. :(


----------



## Smiler82

I'm sure when I had mine done they said it could be between 7 and 12 dpo so it may not be a problem. Can you ring them tomorrow and see if there can be any flexibility?


----------



## mommylov

my dr says that too but in dec I wasnt using clomid or an estrogen patch. Now she has me wearign an estrogen patch the day after my last clomid pill (cd8) to make sure my lining gets nice and thick. Thats why I think it is going to be important that I am able to do this on cd7. I will talk to her though and see what she says.


----------



## mommylov

Jsut checked with the nurse and she said that Im still ok to do the HSG after cd7. Should it call on a weekend, then I will just schedule it for that monday.


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Afternoon for me :D How are you doing Mommylov? Any sign of AF, or any more testing?
> 
> Lilesmom sorry you have been feeling a bit crappy but a good cry is always good to get it off your chest :hugs:
> 
> Are you buying baby stuff new? I'm getting some hand-me-downs and also trawling ebay, and a facebook group in my town where people post the stuff they have for sale. There's often baby stuff on there for quite cheap. I don't really know when to start buying stuff - I don't want stuff to be cluttering up the house for ages but at the same time I wonder if buying stuff bit by bit from now onwards will be a little easier financially. Not that this one is getting anything new haha!

i bought a good few bits early on, ive stopped now, except few tiny things for hosp bag. im a bit broke at the mo so we have stalled ;)
im really glad i got the stuff earlier cos i be panicked now if i didnt :)
my sis is giving us loads of stuff, we r very lucky. she gave us loads of clothes and is giving us buggy, pram, car seat and sterilser. its fab :)
hand me downs are the job :) i will take all im given with gratitude ;)
Oh parents are tryin to get the moses basket he had when small for us :)
we will be buying cot and matress in a bit. 
im gonna see how breast feedin goes for few days before buyin the pump. i was gonna buy now but then thought what if bub never takes to bf, or i cant bf and dont have dosh at mo so i thought maybe better to wait ;)
my friends are havin a kind of shower for me in 2 weeks time so il prob get some clothes r something :) 
do u have spare room u can stash stuff in?


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> PS I just realised I never updated about my scan on this thread...Mommylov already knows this from my journal but everything was looking fine and we are having a boy! I knew it :D

thats fab hon :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
glad alls well :) woohoo a little boy :)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hey Smiler, good afternoon to you! heheh Im doing ok, still cramping but not spotting as of yet. My temps havent hit my coverline so hopefully they will by tomorrow. How are you doing?
> 
> Laura, Im so sorry you were down :( I hope you are feeling better today. I second what Smiler said regarding Ebay and online stores. There are some steals and great baby items you can get for cheap! :)

it would have to be free at the mo hon, im struggling to pay bills, its taking me 3 weeks to pay our electric bill :) but least i can , it just keeps me quiet for a bit :) 
i could borrow but i dont want to, im stubborn i dont like borrowing ;)
il be fine just had a waaahhhhhh day :) 

gald u finally got af hon xxxxxxx
onwards and upwards :) xxxxxxxxxxxx
glad u r no longer in limbo and r now moving on with really great help and plan xxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Aww I see. Praying to the prosperity gods for you! :)


----------



## lilesMom

il be grand, its only a blip :) :)
hope ur ok chick xxxxxxxx
least things are moving forward for u now again, being stuck waiting for af when u kinda knwo its coming sucks xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I'm so glad af finally arrived. Thanks hun :)


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed sweetie, talk to u soon xxxxxxxxx
loads of :dust: winging its way across the atlantic to u :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aw mommylov I'm so sorry AF came :hugs: At least you know where you are now, but it still sucks. Hope you're doing ok hun xx

Lilesmom sorry to hear about the financial constraints. Is a real downer I know but as you say is only temporary so all will be sorted in time I am sure :hugs:

No real news from me, ticking over as usual. Just been enjoying the sunshine today, it is such a relief to finally have some and to be able to eat and work in the garden is sheer bliss :) Happy Smiler today :D


----------



## lilesMom

hi smiler, :)
isnt the sun great :)
ive been feelng off and crappy, had hosp app yest , there was a little protein in urine and ive been swellin a little bit more. my bp is fine so they thought maybe infection, waiting to hear on tests, i woke up today feelin crappy still but after few hours down my field , on my swing chair i feel much better (also drinking bucket loads :) ) .
hurray for sun and fresh air :) really lifts ur sprits :)
first day today it was properly warm and lovely, its great :)
no news with me really, all quiet but im happy.
they told me yest , its def a boy too, finally they got a good view :)
bub is growin away and has fluid too so all good :)
just had the nicest dinner, breaded cod and spinach, think ive found a new fave :)

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello Ladies! 

I can't believe how much has happened since I went away and how much time seems to have passed! 

LilesMom, you're so close now! How are you feeling about it all? Do you have a birth plan etc.? I'm so excited for you!! 

Smiler, you're having a boy and you too are so far gone, almost V Day :D 

MommyLove, I'm sorry that AF showed up, but as Smiler said, at least you know where you stand. How are you feeling about this new cycle?

Babybemine, your ticker says you're 16dpo, but I'm not sure how accurate that is? What's your update? I hope you have good news :)

Hopeful and Katy? I hope you're both well too xx

I am doing well, enjoying this extra week off work, time to relax and get used to being back in Italy :) I haven't been temping or opking or anything, so I'm only sure of my cd, but have no idea if or when I ov'd. I do remember having some ewcm on holiday but trying not to pay too much attention to it, but can't help checking through force of habit!

Anyway, I'm cd33, my period is two days late and I've convinced myself it's just all the travelling and adjusting to time zone changes and what not. I've had some really light cramps over the past 3 days, they just come and go as they please. I tested on saturday (to get it out of my system) and it was -ve, so now I'm too scared to test and let go of this tiny shred of hope that I could be pg. 

That and I never have fmu these days as I keep waking up to pee at 4 or 5am and I just flush it because I put all the tests and the pee cup away when I decided to stop 'trying'. 

If my period is still not here by the weekend then I'll test. If I can hold the pee long enough! I'm trying not to get too excited and keep reminding myself that I put a lot of strain on my body this month with indulgent eating and drinking and so much travelling, so it's likely that I didn't OV, or I OV'd late or my cycle is just all out of whack. 

In other things, I've started doing kundalini yoga at home and it makes me feel SO ALIVE! I love it :D The beautiful sunny weather is definitely helping, but I've lost the afternoon sun as the back of our building is being painted so there is scaffolding up and lots of builder men out there everyday. I still get the sun in the morning though, so I soaked that up today :) 

Ok, end of essay ;) 

I hope you are all feeling fabulous and full of live, take care my lovelies xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Also, Japan was a dream come true. If any of you ever wanted to visit, I would say defnitely go because it will exceed your expectations, seriously! 

Most of my pictures are on instagram on my phone and it is being a pain and won't upload, so I've just got a couple from disney to share...
 



Attached Files:







532105_10152770249630607_1959116076_n.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 5









602087_10152770238905607_1462994622_n.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!

Smiler, thanks dear. I too was bummed about af showing but glad when she does when I know Im not pregnant. That way I can just move on to the next cycle.

Disco, Hope youre enjoying your time in Italy! Im doing ok so far. Exciting that you are late.. i dont know about it being the time zone difference... Im hoping your preggers!!

Laura, how are you doing dear?

:wave: to everyone!

I woke up not feeling very well this morning. Long story short had a bit of an argument last night with dh (my fault) and not like us at all. She consoled me and knew that it was the hormones that were making me so emotional. Woke up with some cramping this morning and a HUGE temp spike and its only cd7 and my last day of clomid today so Im really confused. Text my dr to see what she wants me to do and also to see if she can check out the lump in my right arm pit and hard vein that is coming from it. :(


----------



## babybemine

AF is here. On to another cycle. Gonna do one more round of femara then onto injectables. DH gets apprehensive at each new thing the RE wants to do with us. Hopefully this cycle with IUI will be it for us. 4 is my lucky number.


----------



## mommylov

Disco love th epics and glad you had a great time! :)

babybemine, Oh no!!!! I thought this was going to be it with the IUI. Im so sorry hun :( Sending you LOTS of :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

hi :)

disco ria welcome back, glad u had a lovely hol . i love ur pics xxx
u look good as minnie :) :)
ur so good at not testing, id def have caved :)
fx for ur hol baby but i know what u mean by wanting to stay relaxed and wait and see xxx
well done on yoga, sooo good for u. i keep meanin to take it up, i have cds and book and can do bits from time to time ;) i will do it properly at some stage after bub :)
i know i keep forgettin just how far along i am myself ;) 
its cool :) not really nervous yet , have occasional flash of nerves and i quench it with hypno cds ;) i totally recommend um. they give me better sleep and encourage me to eat better and everything. 
im gonna aim for using hypno, tens machine and gas and air. 
hoping i can do it with those and dont need anything else but im keeping my mind open as i can in case i need any more and dont wanna be dissappointed.
we were told at scan monday def a boy so all excited again to know ;)
glad alls well with u xx fx for ur testing whenever u decide to xxxxxxxxxxx

amy hope things went ok with ur doc xxxxx

babybemine hugs xxxxxx fx for ur lucky number 4 xxxxxxxxxx

smiler hey :)

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Discoria! So lovely to hear from you :) Really pleased you guys had an amazing time in Japan :) Sounds like you had some quality time to relax and get away from the stresses of work, ttc etc. Really happy for you :) Hope that you have a lovely surprise on the way, though understand not wanting to get your hopes up too much. Keep us posted!!!

Mommylov that is a huuuuggggeee spike...I wonder why. Was anything unusual, like extra blankets, or heating left on etc? Could well be all the drugs etc I guess. Have you heard back from your doc yet?

Babybemine I'm so sorry the iui didn't work first time :hugs: Got everything crossed for you that it won't come as far as the injectables and this next cycle is your lucky one :dust:

Lilesmom you have your own field :D Love it! Any news on your test results? Great they could confirm boy for you :) Really cool to hear the hypno cds are helping. I emailed someone about classes this week, we're going to meet her next week to talk about it a little more and see if we want to go ahead. Over email she seems really nice, so hopefully she is as nice in person :D

I keep having mini-panics over lack of movement but it's like he is psychic, every time I start to worry he gives me a little jump or something :) We've been given loads of free stuff which is amazing though there are a few things we need to buy. Taking freebies doesn't bother me but there is something about going out and deliberately picking an item out still makes me nervous... superstitious I know but I can't help it. Seen a moses basket that I really, really want and Amazon don't have many left in stock. Dno't know whether to buy it or risk being disappointed if they don't get more supplies :wacko: Dilemma!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i love my field ;) totally attracted us to the house :)
i would so buy it smiler ;) u would go mad if they dont get moses basket back in :)
havent heard anything form hosp so i dont know if that means all clear or what .......
feelin bit better , ive been drinking loads, still swelling though and have crmaps in back so not sure :) might try ring hosp but they r so hard to get anyone on the phone.

fx for ur hypno class, i didnt do class cos of dosh :) but have been doing cds loads ;)

no news with me , hi and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks for all the kind words ladies!

Smiler, no everything was the same. No extra heat or anything. I marked that day as having a fever and illness and FF took that temp away so there are dotted lines there now. Still strange to me oh well. That day I went ot see the dr and they took my temp and it had gone down to 98.4 which was still high for pre O temp but she wasnt too worried. She also checked the lump and said that it just looked like a swollen lymph node. She said to keep an eye on it and if it started to bother me or chenged in shapre or consistency then to let her know and she will give me antibotics. As it was she didnt feel it was needed right now. Folli scan on monday and then IUI at some point after that. Since I O on my own they dont think I will do a trigger so just waiting for a +OPK after monday's scan!


----------



## withlovemom

Hello ladies... Sorry i was absent from d forum 4 such a loooonnnnngggggg time.. Have been reallllyyyyyy tired 4 d past couple of day due to work load.. Well.. There is somethin else tht is causing this tiredness n fatigue... I AM PREGNANT LADIES.. : ) : ) just completed 8weeks 2day..i have had my 1st scan..n heard d baby's heartbeat too..it felt magical.. I have been wanting 2 tel u all since soooo long....but have been very tired lately..hoping n praying 4 d best.. How r u all doin?? Lilesmom..u r soooo close..fx 4 u hon...looking forward 2 d goodnews... Same to you smiler n hopefull....mommylove,babybemine, discoria.....prayers n baby dust 2 u all.... i hope god blesses all of us very soon wid our little miracles... Hugs 2 all...


----------



## lilesMom

congrats honey, thats fab news :) woohoo. xxx
congrats u must be so happy , great to have good scan behind u too xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Yeah withlove. That is awesome. Can't wait until we can all give the same announcement!!


----------



## Smiler82

Hurray withlovemom!!! Such great news, so happy for you :hugs: get used to the tiredness lol xxx


----------



## mommylov

Congrats withlove!!!! Thats wonderful news!!!


Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Went in for my foliscan this morning (cd12)/ 1 folli on the right this month. Been on the left the past 3 cycles so maybe the right will be lucky? Lining was at 8.5 and folli was at 13mm. Dr didnt seem concerned and said that I had a few days for it to grow. She thinks I will O in the next couple of days latest being fri/sat. Keeping my fingers crossed that with ovulating on the right this month and the HSG clearing things up that we finally fall pregnant with a sticky bean.


----------



## Smiler82

mommlov did I miss a post, your HSG cleared a block? So your right tube was blocked all this time??

Follies can grow 1-2mm a day I seem to recall being told by my doc so you could have a nice 20mm-er by Saturday :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh yes! So HSG was SUPER painful last week. WAY more than the firs tone in December. They think that there was blockage and thats why it was painful this time but both are clear now and everything looked great! The folli I have is on the right this month past 3 months been on the left so Im hoping thats a good sign. I think you are right about the rate they grow so hoping that the little follis keeps growing!


----------



## lilesMom

hurray mommylov xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Well it's so lucky for you you kept oving from the left, but they couldn't know that would happen so I'm annoyed on your behalf theu didn't redo the HSG til now! But, then again it is great timing to have just had it done the cycle you're going to o from the right so maybe ev er ything is just serendipitously falling into pkace. I really hope so :hugs: xx


----------



## mommylov

I was annoyed by that too but then I thought about it and remember them saying that they werent even sure if I had a right tube or not. They figured I got pregnant twice right away so even if I had one tube that I was fine. I brought it up and said "well it isnt happening fast this time so something has to be up" and asked about a repeat HSG. They agreed and thank god I did it. Now I just want to get to the bottom of what is making me feel sluggish and just off.


----------



## lilesMom

too tired to post properly still kinda sick and my mom is in hosp, 
just wanna say hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

HUGS Laura and I hope that you and your mom feel better soon! Keep us posted on how things are goign with your mom! :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no so sorry lilesmom :hugs: hope you feel better soon and hope things are not serious with your mum xx


----------



## lilesMom

i feel better after sleep but tummy feels worse, doc told me not to eat today to get rid of tummy bug so now im hungry and sick :) hoping it sorts it and i can have lovely food tomro :) was super jealous of Ohs dinner this eve :) yum meat :) ha ha
munchkin is def a boy :) im not normally very interested in meat :) ( could be my iron levels too but..... :) ) 
my mom has irregular heartbeat and they cant find why, im glad she is where they can help her now though, they r gonna put her on blood thinners and in a month they r gonna stop and restart her heart to get beat back to normal beat.
she should be fine :) my dad is in bits over her, he is so worried . horrible to see them both stuggling. mom is 72 and dad is 76 but they dont look or act it., i kind of forget their age most of the time :) dad said he cant stop thinking about her dying. hugs dad xxxxxxx
anyway enough depression :) it wil all be better soon, they r saying she prob come home thursday but it depends on tests. its not nice she is in but better than coming home and having heart attack or stroke or something. 
im glad im not working at mo so i can call to them loads :)

hope ye r all ok honeys xxxxxxxxxxxx
hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ah no, big hugs to your dad from over the water :hugs: She is def in the right place and sounds like she is getting good care but doesn't stop it being scary. I hate seeing parents age, mine are in their.60s and tho generally ok it sometimes surprises me when I see them hobbling with their bad backs or whatever :(

I didn't know not eating was a cure for a tummy bug! Hope you can get some food down you soon xxx


----------



## mommylov

Good morning girls!! :)

Lilesmom, thinking of you and hope that you and your mom are doing ok.

Smiler, how are you doing hun?

:wave: and :hugs: to you all! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Evening mommylov :) things are ok with me thanks :) just getting a bit achy now, belly stretching! Hips also sore which makes sleeping a little tricky. But I don't mind, all for a good reason :) how about you, anymore scans?

Hope you're ok lilesmom xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxxx
not eatin didnt work anyway, i eat bits today,m tummy bug is back. 
mom is still being tested and watched :) dad is still in bits, doh!!
pretty shitty, im heading to bed cos i went to my dad, then my mom , then my dad again and on top of bug im a wee bit drained , xxxx
thansk for well wishes, hope alls well with ye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I'm ok, no scan unless I don't o by Friday. Then they will scan friday. Waiting to o so we can do iui. 

Lilesmom, get some rest hun. Feel better soon!


----------



## babybemine

go for ultrasound tomorrow. think I will O soon. hopefully I have alot of follicles to use for iui


----------



## mommylov

Keeping my fingers crossed for lots of nice big follies for you hun!!!

I still havnt gotten a +opk as of yet. Dr said if I dont get one today then she wants me to come in tomorrow for scan. Looks like I might be doing my IUI over the weekend at this rate!

Hope you all are well! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Lilesmom so sorry you're feeling so crappy :hugs: Hope you got some sleep and you get some good news asap re your mum's tests xxx

FX for you babybemine :hugs:

Any news on your OPKs mommylov? I guess at least if you have IUI done over the weekend it gives you a chance to put your legs up and rest :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, no + today. This is a first for me. I have never not had a +... kind of scares me into thinking something is not right. I keep telling my dr that I feel off and she just seems to think I have a bug. Im worried about it being something else like my thyroid or maybe I got an infection from the HSG or something like that. I dont like that my body isnt acting right. Im so tired everyday for the past week (Had the HSG last Thurs) and it doesnt matter how much sleep I get. The hotflashes seem to be a little better but Im very light headed and feel like Im going to faint sometimes. I never fainted before so I dont know what else to make of these symptoms. The only thing that makes me think that it cant be an infection of any kind is because I dont have a fever. Ugh I just dont know what to think and its all making me worry. 

Made an apt for tomorrow morning with my dr. I think they are going to do a scan and see whats going on and maybe give me a trigger? So that would make the IUI fall on sat.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

amy fx for ur Ov soon and great scan xxxxx
babybemine u too hon xxxxx
fx for ye both for great scans and bfp xxxxxxxxxxx
il keep ye and hopefull bfp in my prayers xxxx

amy it could be a virus or something hon running u down a little . xxx
best o luck in iui xxxxxxx

smiler hi hon, i re read yest posts cos i couldnt remember any of it ;)
if ur hips are at u, sleep with slim pilow between ur knees, sleep and move in bed with legs together and roll to get out. 
also if ur matress is hard , put a doubled up blanket under ur sheet. i found it worked a lot for me :) xxx also pillow behind my back and i sleep with 2 pillows under my head. :)
these have all made me a little better . 
i had physio today and she said i was managing my back well now :)
u prob know all this but just incase . she said 30 mins walk a day and swim or 2 in the week r great :) 

my mom is much better today, they have started her on warfarin and gave her tablets and injection to kick start effects, she is a normal colour and can eat again which is great ;) they r keepin her till at least the weekend again. but def better safe than sorry later :)
my dad is much better too, he got sleep last nt and his tablets r kickin in so he is startin to feel better. so all good :)
my tummy is ok today but i had nothing to eat till a little while ago, hoping i be ok, i had dry crackers earlier and just had some turkey and dry crackers now. so hoping it settles alright ;) i felt like i needed to have something for bub, i be worried about him if i dont have anything again. i had nothing tues, very little yest and today , i dont want to starve him !!!!! :) 

hope alls well with ye xxxxx
hi and hugs to all, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hey Lilesmom...
Hope u n ur mom feels better very soon..
I wil keep u guys n ur dad too in my prayers.. :) :) 
babybemine & mommylove.. sending lots of babydust ur way...
smiler..hope u r doin fine hon....
hugs n prayers to all :) :)


----------



## Smiler82

Just a quick one ladies before dinner I am SO hungry!!

Mommylov I am so pleased to see you got a +OPK at last. Are you still going for a scan though? I was going to say, before I saw your chart, that I remembered that some ladies on here did not ovulate after an HSG. I don't recall if I did or not - I think not. It is weird as docs say it has no effect but anecdotally that doesn't seem to be the case. But anyway, I hope this was a proper LH surge and not just a false one xx

Lilesmom thansk for the tips :) I read your post last night and tried pillow between legs and it did help :) Glad to hear your parents are doing a bit better. How are you feeling?

Hi withlovemom! How are you feeling? Any pg symptoms?

AFM am just so tired after a long day and RLP seems to be kicking in, making bump v uncomfy. Have the docs on Tues for a check up so will ask, tho am sure it's all normal xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Well this was morning was a surprise. Last night POAS and the lines were considerably darker but I didnt know whether to count it as a + or not. This morning I went in for my scan and dr said that I was releasing to it was safe to say that was a +. She then did the IUI. Thank god DH came with me! His SA came back at 80 million and 70% motility which she said was good. Now keeping our fingers crossed that it worked! We are going to rely on just the IUI this month and if it doesnt work, then we will do IUI + BD next month.

Babybemine, how did your scan go?

Laura, hope you and your mom are doing better!

Smiler, how are you feeling doll?

:wave: to everyone!!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow what a day mommylov!! Hope you have your legs in the air, lol :) As always, got everything crossed and sending you,lots of PMA and :dust:

I'm ok ta just tired! We get a 3 day weekend now so looking forward to chilling out with DH :)


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom, thanks honey, how u keeping xxxxxx

smiler glad pillow helped a little, excuse my being a dumbie but whats RLP?
my bump gets sore too hon, its stretchy muscles and stuff but def ask to reasure urself xxx

amy hurray for iui , cme on bfp :) xxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for u hon xxxxxxxx

my mom is heaps better lookin today, doc says its lookin good for her to prob come home tomor , they r tryin to get her blood levels for warfarin where they want um and it looks good for tomoro. if not then the day after they said hurray
my dad is much better after few days of tablets and less worry about mom 
and knowing she will be home, he cant sleep without her. 
nice to know they love each other soo much still 
ive eaten good few bits today, still have touch of bug but not a fraction of what it was, i feel a lot better 
my shower is tomor, cant wait to see all the girls 
i won 340euro today too i won my work draw thing again 
so happy , it couldnt come at a better time, i had bills comin out of my ears and its enough to cover most of um. il still be lettin OH cover this month mortgage like he promised. but it will cover the other bills, i would have spent next 2 months payin off .
its only one month OH is paying mortgage for, im now proud of myself i managed so long on so little money, it was a good lesson to me that money shouldnt matter as much and its not the end of the world if a bill is paid late. ( although i still prefer payin early ) 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Smiler yay for 3day weekend! Enjoy hun!

Laura, I'm so happy to hear that your mom will be going home soon and that you all are doing better! Maybe a part if the bug was stress? Also awesome about winning that money! Funny how things work out sometimes huh? :)


----------



## lilesMom

my little nephew has the bug 11 days and cant shake it, half my family have it, its just a long lasting thing, its sticky. but yeah if i had more rest it may have gone quicker alright, ive been out of my house all day every day last week between mom and dad, but things r looking up now again thank god ;) mom has long road ahead with various treatment, she still has to get her skin cancer removed too, but she is so good attitude wise, i know she will be fine. im glad i can help her cos she is great to all 12 of us :) and has been great all my life ;) dad too :) 
i just got my first maternity payment early cos of long weekend, i thought i would get it late, ( its paid on mon and mon is bank hol ) but i got it already. 
thanks god ;) 

amy fx for u totally for this month xxxxxxxxxxx
if i was u i would so Bd few times for good measure ;) i dont think i be able to resist :)
:)


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed, im pretty tired, its nearly 2 in morn, i was just a bit wired all day :)


----------



## babybemine

Had the scan in early am yesterday. A 16.5 and a couple of 13's. So far no + on OPK so they are having some time to get a bit bigger. Grow little follies grow. If no + then I go for another ultrasound on Sunday and then maybe get a trigger.


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine fx for u honey xxxxx

amy u too xxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx

things r better for me again thank god. 
mom came home yest 
ive finally started to get some money coming in , not filthy rich but heaps better than it was :) hee hee
i had a great time at my shower sat nt. :) my friends r so good.
my tummy bug is much better, still not right but heaps better 
went to cinema yest and went to friends house with OH , who took a surprise day off work 
so all in all much better than last week xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, so glad things are better with you hun! :hugs:

Babybemine, did you get a +opk over the weekend? Hope those follies gre nice and big and 10 eggs realeased! lol... kidding bu thope a good amount did! :)\


Smiler, how are you feeling dear?

:wave: to you all!! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom glad to hear things are picking up a little for you :) Yay for the win and the maternity payments kicking in!

Mommylov that's a nice big temp rise on your chart :) I soooooooo hope this is your month :hugs:

Argh MEN! Why do they not think like us...DH just told me he's booked time off this month. I can't take time off at this short notice. I have taken his birthday off (a Friday) and the Monday is a bank holiday so we are going to visit his parents that weekend. He has now decided to take the rest of that week off. Leaving him with 10 days to take off in August when the baby arrives, and he wants to save the remaining 4 days of his allowance for Christmas. So - that spa day we were going to take in July? What about that? And clearly you don't feel like arranging to take holiday off at the same time as your wife so you can enjoy a few days on your own together before your lives change forever? No? Oh okay then!! FINE!


----------



## mommylov

Oh no Smiler! LOL Men sometimes dont get it :dohh: Have you said any of this to him? Frustrating sometimes when we have to spell things out for them but I really think that women just think more rationally sometimes heheheh I hope you guys are able to get all the vaca time sorted out. And yes would be great for you guys to spend time together before youre world is turned upside down. :baby:

Laura, how are you feeling today hun?

Babybemine, did you get your + yet?

Good Morning to everyone!


----------



## Smiler82

I will say this to him later :) He is at home right now, but we're both working so I will leave it til we've finished. We had this conversation over the phone earlier but he clearly didn't get it so am going to raise the subject up again when I am calmer. I did put the phone down and cry, lol. I wouldn't normally cry at such a conversation but hey, pregnant ladies can do that kind of thing :D We have this silly thing where if we argue over the phone, when we next see each other we just don't bring it up. We are just very nice to each other, but quieter than normal. We each sit there and stew in our juices, then later on one of us (usually me) brings it up again. So long-winded!

How are you doing mommylov? Feeling any PMA this cycle? I am sending all my baby vibes your way xxx


----------



## mommylov

ya, better to calm down and then talk to him. You are carrying his child so being emotional is to be expected but I dont think that you are in the wrong here. Wanting to plan your time off and make sure that there is enough for when the baby comes is exactly what I would want too! When you get home and talk about this, Im sure DH will change his tune and will see where you are coming from.

Im doing ok but still no PMA :oops: I think its because of my history. Pregnant twice on the first try naturally and then 5 months of -HPT's wich the help of science. Just doesnt sit well with me :( DH is very optomistic and really believes that we will be parents one day. I know when I get pregnant I will be a nervous wreck. The thought of an US at 6-14wks just makes me want to cry right now. Going to try and do my best to be more positive if that day ever comes and we fall pregnant. I do have moments of hope that the combo of HSG and IUI this month will do it for us but we'll see. :)


----------



## Smiler82

Aww hun :hugs: I know how you feel. I honestly did not see it ever working for us, after the long gap we had between this pregnancy and the last. Are you still doing the meditation? I really think it helped me to get the idea back in my head that it would happen. Obviously ultimately it was the clomid, regular sex and pre seed that did the job, but I truly think keeping the positive thinking going is key. You can't do it every day for sure, I know this. But knowing there were ladies out there rooting for me, plus the meditation really, really helped. I will also let you into an embarrassing little secret...before I got pregnant I used to draft out my annoucement emails :) I sat there and planned what I was going to say and just had it saved in my email (with no addresses attached or could be quite embarrassing haha) but little things like that I think helped :)

And yeah there is no way of escaping the first tri, you just have to get through it unfortunately. I know it sounds depressing but I just kept telling myself that I've dealt with it before, I can deal with it again. Sad, but that's what I did for like the first 13 weeks :( But once you're past that stage hopefully you will settle and begin to enjoy it a little more xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler :hugs: I def wouldnt be where I am right now if it werent for the support of you ladies. I think I wouldve thrown in the towel long ago!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

smiler hugs hope u and Dh sorted out ur hols xxx
it def makes disagreements seem worse when hormones kick in xxx

amy hugs too hon, xxxxx
i agree with smiler, hard to keep up pma all the time but as much as u can keep it up, it def helps us get through the waits and yucky bits xxx
in first tri , i did keep thinking that i was hoping for the best but i was strong enough for the worst if god forbid it happened too. xxxxx
it took me a long time to believe i would get to have this bub xxxxxx
il be keeping my fx for u xxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all. xxxxx
hope alls well xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Im really trying to be more positive but its just so darn hard. :(


----------



## lilesMom

i know hon, pma is great but not easy at times , hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
we will have pma for u on ur down days xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

had doc visit today, alls well, bub is good, blood pressure is good, pee is good (tmi i know :) ). 
she said just keep eatin plain and little to rid myself of this stupid tummy bug, be 2 weeks tomro, its a sticky one :) im much better but not 100% :)


----------



## mommylov

yay for bub being good and pee being good heheheh. Hope this bug goes away soon and you can enjoy these last few weeks of pregnancy!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon, i broke the rules and had spag bol :) 
it went down well, maybe im fixed :) :)


----------



## mommylov

I hope so!!! yay for being on the mend!


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all xxxxx

im much better today, i went for my swim and then went for dinner with my friend, was lovely, im home now and wrecked i tire so easily these days 
my hips r goin fall off some day i think 
they r gettin super sore. 
but my tummy is pretty much mine again so im happier 
bye bye tummy bug (i hope )
my work has announced a career break that gives u a third of ur wages for 3 yrs .
i dont know if il be allowed take it, i have to ring tomor and ask some qs about it before i apply . but i think il apply anyway, it would save me goin back to a place where im sick all the time. our boss said she doesnt think it will be for our department but they have lied or been wrong before about stuff like this, so il prob apply and see how i go. 
they will let us know by mid june who gets it. so fx it works out the way it should for me 

hope alls well with every1 xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Ohh I hope you get that pay! That would be nice!


----------



## lilesMom

me too :)


----------



## lilesMom

ive applied for career break, il know in 4-6 weeks if i get it or not :)
worth applying anyway, if i dont get it, im no worse off, if i do then great :)

hope alls well with ye xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies

how are we all doing? I've been away for a few days and had a lovely time :) Did I moan on here about DH booking holiday without asking etc? I was planning an overnight spa break for us but then this weekend I was away with a friend and as a surprise she arranged for us to stay somewhere that did treatments :) Not a hotel but still, a gorgeous B+B in the countryside and we had a lovely relaxing day, just what I wanted :) She is such a great friend. And then DH's boss said he can take paternity leave in August but at full pay, which is fantastic. So it basically means he gets an extra 2 weeks holiday this year, so we're going to go away in June :happydance:

I bought a wedge pillow yesterday and had the best night's sleep I've had for ages. Also we are starting hypnobirthing classes in a few weeks so I'm quite pleased. 

How is everyone else? Lilesmom I hope the tummy bug has well and truly gone! How are you feeling now being so close to giving birth?

Mommylov how are you? I did check your chart when I was away and got all excited for you since they seemed to be going nice and high, so a shame to see a bit of a dip today :( But that doesn't necessarily mean you're out and I continue to keep my fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler. So happy to hear you had a nice time at the B&B.. sounds like it was really nice!

Yes, Im confused with my chart this month. Ive had 2 dips now. The first I thought MAYBE its ID but then it went up and now dipped again this morning. I dont get it. I have some cramping on and off so I think af is knocking at the door. I dont know remember if I get af cramps at 11dpo. Usually happens right before but who knows. Maybe she is coming a little earlier this month. :(


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xx

smiler im glad u had a nice break xx us deserve it 
pampering gets my vote any day :)
im grand babe, im lookin forward to meetin bub :)
a new spine would be great but other than that i cant complain :)
wow 2 weeks paternity is great :) my OH gets 2 days :) 
he is gonna tke 2 weeks hols though :)

amy sorry ur temps r confuisng, could stillbe good news though, dont rule urself out xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

no news here, had bf class today, instructor was soooo bad, couldnt answer qs or anything :) lucky i have my book , sis and niece :)


----------



## Smiler82

Mommylov I just wish I could tell you what was going to happen :hugs: The last few days of the 2WW are always agonising. I was looking at your charts again and seems you get a cruel pattern where your temp rises again after about 11 dpo. Harsh! Just got to hang on in there sweetie and am doing lots of positive thinking for you xxx

Lilesmom can't believe your OH only gets 2 days!! That's rubbish. Sorry about your back too but you sound quite chilled about it! Have you made any decisions re names?


----------



## lilesMom

smiler he isnt entitled to any by irish law, its a favour from his company to give him 2 :) 
but yeah it is rubbish really but better than none ;)
least he saved hols anyway which is great ;)

yeah ive had back pain for about 6 yrs, im used to it, :)
i manage it best i can and do all the right things to improve it for myself which is the best i can do :) im just back from a swim there so its mellow enough at d mo.
catch me in d middle of d nt trying to get outta bed to pee and im not so chilled , hee hee.
i dont see the point in feeling sorry for myself cos i wanted to be preg and i knew would make my back worse, i cant complain since i asked for it :) (doesnt stop me some days but most days im ok )
how r u now? 

i cant stop eating!!! im having hungry day yest and today , not liking it ;)


----------



## mommylov

Yes, its def cruel what my temps do! The one thing that I thought was good initially was that my temps went higher this time then they have any other cyce. But this cycle's temps have been all over the place for me.


----------



## lilesMom

amy sorry ur temps r being a bi**h. xxxx
maybe its the meds??? if they arent showing u a proper pattern maybe would u forget about um and just go with pee sticks and OV scans and stuff?
ive never temped so i dont know bout um really, just bits from all of ye on here xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Im considering it... Just dont see the point when I just get teased every month :(


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i think it would wreck my head even worse to be honest to be doing temps so religiously for no real benefit to u xxxxxx hugs sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I think youre right. I was really doing it to see how it was working with the clomid and Im still ovulating just fine. And since I dont seem to get a clear picture as to whether or not Im pregnant, then why bother.

Ill still use it to chart af and +opk but thats it after this cycle.


----------



## Smiler82

Aw yeah maybe it is worth considering a break from temping. When we were on a ttc break not temping was actually bliss :) I'm all for it in many respects but it can add stress. It seems that your OPKs are quite reliable so you could stop. There may be the odd occasion if you end up TTC without meds where you have a fake LH surge that you wouldn't realise without temping, but perhaps now whilst you're being monitored you could stop :hugs:

Lilesmom you have such a great outlook :) Chronic back pain must be awful but you seem to deal well as I say :) The day you meet your little one will be such a great reward.

Argh I didn't realise Irish law was so ungenerous! Apparently here they have changed it so if the mum earns more than the dad, he can take the 9 months maternity leave if she wants to go back to work. We won't be doing that but it's cool that it's now an option.


----------



## mommylov

I think so too. My dr is pretty good at monitoring me and doing folliscans that I think I should be ok. I conceived twice with just opk's so might as well go back to that!

Laura, Im in the same boat. DH wont get much govnt paid time but I think his job will be flexible with him and let him use all his vaca and even borrow some if he wants and also work from home maybe. We'll see if I even get to that point! lol


----------



## lilesMom

amy i think ur right hon, a break could do the world of good,
but may not be necessary, xxxxxx fx for tomor xxxxxxxxx

smiler thanks ;) xx
wow that is cool . i totally wouldnt be giving OH my mat leave though ha ha 
but def good that it is an option. ye r miles ahead of us here ;) 
in scandanavia, ( i think finland but could be corrected ;) ), both get great leave . mom gets a yr and dad gets something like 5 or 6 months. that would be cool :)
they r supposed to pay really high tax but then all medical and stuff is paid for. 
sounds like good system :)


----------



## lilesMom

its nice to know Dh work wil cooperate with ye amy for when YOU ARE PREGNANT not if ;) 
sorry for shouting, hee hee :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Was in the mood for some Chinese food and this was in my fortune cookie I ate just now...

"You will obtain your goal if you maintain your course"


I sure hope they know what theyre talking about! lol


----------



## lilesMom

hurray for fortune cookie :) i like it a lot :) xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!! Hope everyone is doing well!

FINALLY got my :bfp: this morning... hope this little bean is healthy and sticks!


----------



## lilesMom

ur flashing bfp is missing so heres some for amy :)

amy got her :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:dust::dust:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

hee hee congrats sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oops! Just went back and added it lol. :oops:

Thanks Laura!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Smiler82

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! Soooooooooo happy for you!! :happydance: :happydance:

This is the best news of the day, off to bed now but will go to sleep smiling :) Stick strong baby :) :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

still all happy xxxxxxx :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies! You girls are such dolls! :hugs:

Nerves have set in big time now. No symptoms at all really. I know Im only 4 weeks but I wish I had symptoms to reassure me that everything will be ok. All I have is somce aches and cramping here and there but it just feels like af is coming which freaks me out. :(


----------



## mommylov

Betas are in the 30's (Already forgot the number she gave me) lol. She wants me to repeat every 48 hours until I get to 2000 whicn then she will want me to come in for an ultrasound to make sure the baby is in the uterus. I told her my concerns and she told me that it was perfectly normal to not feel anything right now and that I might start getting symptoms in the next week or so. That makes me feel a little better but you know I still wont feel considerably better until atleast after the 1st tri!


----------



## Smiler82

Aww hun :hugs: It's so great you get to have blood tests done so regularly for peace of mind. Honestly it is SO normal to not have any symptoms yet, you're only 14dpo so think of how much blood there is running through your veins and what a teeny tiny percentage of HCG etc there is in there at the moment. Plenty to keep baby going but not enough to have an effect on you yet :) Every single one of my pregnancies I felt totally fine and normal til 6 weeks. But I know what you mean. This time round I don't think I started to get properly excited til 15 weeks, you just have to grit your teeth and steel yourself for the 1st tri unfortunately. But with the care you're getting hopefully regular appts will help make the time pass a little quicker. We're all behind you hun xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler!


----------



## lilesMom

i second smiler ;) xxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx

nothing new with me ;) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies how are we doing? Mommylov any news on more blood tests? Really hope all has been going well, I've not been online a lot recently but have def been thinking about you and sending PMA xx

Lilesmom what is your due date? Are you starting to feel anything? What is your plan re the birth are you going into hospital?

Nothing new with me either, just always tired it seems! Had an hour's nap this afternoon and feel a lot better for it :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi smiler! Still waiting. My dr text me earlier saying she checked and they still weren't in. :(

I did poas and its def getting darker. Still not as dark as test line but still made me feel better. :)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Hi ladies how are we doing? Mommylov any news on more blood tests? Really hope all has been going well, I've not been online a lot recently but have def been thinking about you and sending PMA xx
> 
> Lilesmom what is your due date? Are you starting to feel anything? What is your plan re the birth are you going into hospital?
> 
> Nothing new with me either, just always tired it seems! Had an hour's nap this afternoon and feel a lot better for it :)

hi babe :) 
im always tired too, it gets like that at the end again too :) 
yeah im gettin pains and pressure in bump and back :) so body is gearing up :) been a bit fluy like as well but feel better today again. 
not long left now but when i feel fine im not fussed about when i go, il enjoy last few weeks as much as i can :)
bump has dropped too so things r happening a little alright :)
i ened up goin to hosp to get bub checked yest cos nt before i had hard sore bump with pains for about 10 hrs, they werent coming and going , just constant pain so it was weird. i rang um and they said come in. 
all was fine though :)
any news with u hon? xxxx
hope alls well :) 
nap away u r entitled :) xx it does help on those extra tired days ;)

i wil be goin into hosp, im too far away to be allowed home birth and i was considered high risk cos of liver and losing last bub.
they reckon my liver is perfect again now though so im grand :)
i would liek home birth in a way but id be too afraid being so far away incase bub needed help.


----------



## lilesMom

u too amy xxxxxxxxxx
glad line is darker for u xxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx

im just back from party for my nephews communion , was lovely day :)
il be off to bed soon i think, party animal im not these days but i did enjoy it :)


----------



## mommylov

Level came back at 137 which dr said was excellent!!! I guess lab system had gone down that's why there was a delay in getting results but well worth it! So now she wants me to wait until wed to repeat. :)


----------



## lilesMom

hip hip hurray , great rise hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Woop woop! So it went up by like 100 between each test, that is truly fantastic :happydance: xxx


----------



## babybemine

Tested 2 days ago and got a BFN. Hoping it is wrong. Been waking up with left side back aches....wish those would go away.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u babybemine xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

arrgghh 2.30 in morn and im back up why is it always nts when i do have to get up in morn that i have messed up sleep. so annoying .

hope everyone had a great weekend xxxxxxxxxxx

i wish it was morning so i could just get up full stop instead of feeling like i should be in bed . my plan was to get up early and go for a swim before goin to hosp, pool isnt open for another 4.5 hrs, um........ il prob be tired again at just the wrong time , doh


----------



## withlovemom

Hello all..
We shifted to our new house last week so was tied up with the arrangements etc..so did not get time to post here... thought of dropping n saying hi....
Lilesmom.....the clock is ticking :) :) take care n like you said enjoy the time... 
Smiler..hope u r doin fine hon..
Mommylov & babybemine..fx for u girlies...sending lots of baby dust your way..

I will keep all u lovely ladies in my prayers..


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Ladies!

Smiler, yes, jumped up 100 within 48 hours! :dance: hope this LO sticks and keeps growing!

Laura, Sorry your little guy is keeping you awake. Tick tock!

Babybemine, sending you lots of baby dust hun and hope that your BFP comes any day now!

:wave: to you all and hope everyone is doing well!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom hi honey xxxxxxxxxx
hope ur settled into ur new place well xxxxxxxx

amy woohoo thats great xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
fab results xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx

i went to go for my swim but felt really pukey so i had to abandon it, am back from hospital , they took bloods to check liver and bile salts, they r checking for cholesatsis (sp?) , if it comes back funky , il be induced pretty pronto :) if not back to wait and see. she kept saying how big bub was , she did scan and estimates size at the mo as 8.5 pounds , oh oh :) ;) fine strong bub :)
lolly be struggling ;) 
my blodd pressure is up a good bit too and im swelling a bit so its back to hospital not doc next mon. she said if blood results come back sooner il be in sooner. 
my mom said she thinks i may go myself anyway if im like her cos she said this is how she gets few days before she goes :) only thing is bub isnt engaged at all, head down but not engaged


----------



## mommylov

Laura, thats a BIG bub!!!!!! I hope he engages soon!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hope so, dont wanna go over and he have more time to grow :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow lilesmom baby could be here very soon! I'm sorry you're not feeling very well but they do seem to be taking great care of you so I'm sure all will be fine in the end :hugs:

Haha 8.5 lbs I would be very happy if this one is that weight! 10lb babies seem to run in my family so anything less than that is a bonus in my eyes :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

smiler thats at 38 weeks if i go over we r talking 10 pounder :) 

hopsital rang me back , my bile acids are raised , they want me back tomoro morn to check bub. the doc today said that if they came back wrong they would talk of inducing me. but nurse today said for now just check bub tomor and recheck blood on fri. so i dont know.
Oh is off tomor and i asked him if he was coming with me tomor, his response was , is there any point ? arrggghh very supportive. 
now he is like yeah il come, now i dont even want him there cos he has pissed me off. 
the correct response would have been of course im coming, its my baby too.
ive gotten a wee bit emotional cos it can increase chance of still birth ever so slightly, but at least they know and r looking after me . drama !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
least i only have to wait till tmor and not forever :) 
i just got an hours sleep before she rang, im lucky i got that :)
im calming down again now, think i just got a little shock, i actually thought nothing was gonna be wrong in bloods and was just a precaution :)
im sure thnigs be fine ;)


----------



## lilesMom

think i may go drive to get ben and jerrys to comfort me :) 
yum phish food, i know this sounds cheap but i never usually buy it at full price , 
i think it may be called for this eve


----------



## mommylov

Mmmm phish food...... heheh


----------



## lilesMom

havent gone yet, debating is heartburn worth it, i think it just might be :)


----------



## withlovemom

oh lilesmom...
dont worry..everything is going to be great.. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
go n enjoy ur favourite flavour of icecream ...
:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks withlovemom .. just about to go to hosp now xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh likesmom good luck at the hospital thinking of you! Hopefully you can update us soon but sure all will be fine :hugs: phish food is always worth the heartburn haha xx

How do theywork out weight of baby? I remember someone telling me they don't really do it as can be off by quite a lot. So maybe he won't be too big after all, let's hope not for your sake ;)

Hi withlovmom nice to hear from you :hi:

Mommylov any more blood tests this week? X


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!!!

Laura, hope you are getting some rest!

Smiler, how are you hun? I have my next beta draw tomorrow evening so I will get results thursday.

:wave: to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

just back from hosp, i do have cholestasis so they r gonna induce bub if i dont go by next monday , i have to got to hosp on sunday nt. :) 
they checked bub loads today and reckon all is fine ;)
just to be safe they will induce, im happier that way, id hate to take any chance with him. 
they did detailed scan, she couldnt measure his head cos she said he was super low, good sign :) 
then doc tried to do a sweep, my belly is like a brick and ive squeeziness in it ever since so may go myself before mon, :) but if not i have a dead line anyway ;) 
excited now :) il get to see him so soon either way :)
and he wont get to grow to ten pound before he comes out hee hee
smiler she did the estimate yest and she said it has a 15% margin of error , so he could be half pound lighter or heavier than her 8.5 estimate :)
she couldnt check today cos his head was too low down, different lady ,s he didnt know they did it yest anyway :) 
i didnt get the phish food, i was too lazy to leave the house for it ;)

amy fx for next beta, it will be great xxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hey everyone, just thought I'd drop in and say hi and how are you all? I have kept fairly up to date with you all as I receive daily emails to my iPhone but don't have a computer so rarely type anything as phones are a pain!

Congratulations Mommylov that's the best news-praying you get a sticky one this time but sounding good so far!!!

Keep positive Babybemine and Withlovemom but I do know it's so hard!! I was almost 2 yrs before my sticky one!!!

Discoria so glad you've made a decision to ntnp-if that's right for you then go for it and enjoy life-I have a friend doing that right now too and she's more relaxed!

Smiler I remember you all those months back!!!! I am so so plsd for you and have been keeping fairly up on what's happening-how may weeks are you now? I'd it about 22ish?? Wishing you so much luck!!!

Lilesmom almost there. What ever is best for bub is best for you!!! I am 38 weeks Fri and I know someone who's the same and her baby is breech so she's booked to be induced for c sec next Wed and she knows what's going to happen and when he'd coming. My baby is head down and all seems normal so barley no mOnitoring or anything just a waiting game and that terrifys me too-how something could go wrong or labour could just start and I don't know what to expect! All very scary. Also we started building work months ago and it's only just finishing off so I could do with my baby staying in another week or so to due date!! But it is very exciting!!!!

Anyway just thought I'd say hi while I'd got time and before big b day as I'm sure after then I won't have time to even read what's happening with you all (or so I'm told!???).

Bug hugs x x x x


----------



## lilesMom

hi hopeful , thanks for update :) xxxx
glad ur work on house is done now, u be all ready for bub so soon xxxxxx hurray :)
its not c-section for me all goin well cos he is head down. :) 
hoping to be able and allowed do it myself 
im not glad i have some small issues but am glad for monitoring they do alright ;)

ive myself wrecked. im up since 6 . went for swim, did food shop. cleaned the house, im now onto scrubbing down the pram and buggy and stuff to make sure everything is ready for bub. could be nesting but could just be cos i know i have an official deadline now . i want it all done and ready today so i can rest hopefully next few days ;)

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom! You mean Mon 27th??? Oh my gosh you must be so excited, I am REALLY excited!!! Can't believe how much you're doing, you should try to remember to sit down with a cuppa every now and again whilst you can!!! :coffee:

Hey Hopeful, lovely to hear from you :) Wow not long for you either! I'm 27 weeks, will be 28 on Monday. All going well so far, touch wood :)

Mommylov how are you doing? Did you have another test yet?

AFM am really pleased because we booked a night in a posh hotel for my birthday in June :happydance: We used one of those discount websites and got about 50% off a 5 star hotel!!!! It has an amazing spa too so I'm going to ask for friends/family to chip in towards the pregnancy massage they do there. Can't wait :)


----------



## mommylov

Just wanted to write a quick note and say betas came back at 777!!! one more beta on Monday and then scan on tues! Fx!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)

smiler i was a bit manic yest trying to get everything sorted , im a bit better today so far but i am up again at 6, doh. i miss sleep :)
yeah i am excited now alright chick, i just wanna do it now and have bub really ;)
il be craving peace and quiet in a few weeks prob ha ha
ur break sound sso lovely hon :) u deserve it xxxx
i love spas and massage and all that jazz ;) its my fave :)


amy woohoo :) that is so great xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all, hope als well with everyone xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!!

hopeful, best of luck to you and thanks for the update!!! Cant wait to hear your birth story! :)

Laura, still soooooo excited about your lo being here by mon!!!! :dance:

Smiler, How are you feeling? Your trip sounds like it will be a dream. Even better when you get a great deal!!! I hope you are able to get that massage and have a great time!!! :)

Hi to everyone and hope that you all are doing well :flower:

AFM~ I was so happy to see my results and hear my dr tell me that they are good! I still dont have major symptoms or anything. Getting a little more tired and a little insomnia and some breast tenderness but its all just slight. Dull cramps come and go which is reassuring. SOMETIMES, Im like "Wait, was that cramp in my ueterus or somewhere else?" and then I freak myself out so Im just trying not to pauy attention. heheh Been texting with my dr because I called to make an appt for tues and they told me she was booked. I text her and told her and she told me she was going to take a look. She wanted me to meet with her after the US so Ill see if thats still going to happen tues. One more beta scheduled for mon so as always keeping my fx for that!


----------



## babybemine

Well AF day 3. Had ultrasound and estradiol and HCG levels done. Was ready to start my injectables and nurse called and said my HCG was slightly elevated. Has that ever happened to anyone? I have to go back tomorrow for another blood level to be drawn. :cry: The nurse didn't say she saw anything on my ultrasound. Fingers crossed super tight that I am actually pregnant and I don't need the injectables. People have had periods show and still been pregnant.
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## lilesMom

amy that is so cool u get a scan soon :) so nice to see, makes it feel more real xxxxxxxxxx

hi smiler i see ur name :) unless ur like i did today and forgot to log off :)

babybemine fx for everything to work our great for u xxxx
ive never had it happen but they have never taken bloods for hcg anytime unless i was sure i was preg so...... xxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hey Lilesmom.. Its Monday the 27th?? OMG..thats like 3 days away.... 
Wowwww.. I am sooooo excited for you...:happydance::happydance:
take good rest for these couple of days... I will keep u in my prayers....

Hopeful...Good to hear from you after sooo long..:hi:
You are also very close.. :) :)
all the best hon..

Smiler...how r u doin hon??? hope all is well with u.. :) :)

Babybemine & Mommylove, hope the coming cycle is your lucky one...sending loads of babydust ur way..

As for me, we had our 2nd scan a couple of days back..
The doctor said that the baby measured fine & everything seemed great..
The baby was in a position where it was facing the camera..& I guess was taking its nap.. So initially we could just see the profile..
But then with small little pokes here n there, the doctor woke the baby up..
..so we could see the hands & legs moving..it was sooo cute... we also saw the heart beating..it was an amazing feeling..

I just have a small little worry..that the baby moved everything other than its head...& doc said that baby had one eye open & the other eye was closed...he could see that one eyelid was open & the other was closed..he said the baby is winking at us..It got me little worried..the doctor said that there is nothing to worry about, as the baby probably was still little sleepy.. & as long as there is heartbeat seen properly n d baby is moving its hands & legs..there is nothing to worry about..
but i am d kind who gets worried at small little things....Is this normal ladies???

Hope n pray that everything continues to be good for all of us..

Take care ladies...will keep u all in my prayers.. :)


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I don't log off from my phone, I just close the site! Does that mean I still appear as online?? Oh well nevermind :)

This is really quick as we're about to leave for a weekend with the in laws but just wanted to say GOOD LUCK LILESMOM!!! I am so excited for you! I will be thinking of you xxx

withlovmom I know it's hard not to worry but I think it is so early for things to be working like a grown baby iyswim. The "What to Expect" site says they don't open their eyes til the 2nd tri anyway so I am sure he/she was just sleepy and also not quite got the motor skills yet to control things like that. They still have lots of growing and developing to do hun I'm sure will all totally be ok xx

babybemine good luck for your next test. I hope this is it for you sweetie xx

Hi Mommylov, hope you're ok!

All is fine with me, can feel baby getting stronger, movements and kicks etc are bigger :) Right must go and pack!! xxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Smiler..Thanx a lot hon....
Have a fun-filled weekend with ur family :) :)


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies!

Smiler, Im doing well. Just waiting for Tuesday to get here! Hope you have a wonderful time this weekend!

Babybemine, Im hoping you are pregnant too hun! I too have never had betas ran unless I got a + HPT so Im not sure how that all goes but I hope that your levels rise and that you are in fact preggo!

Laura, how are you feeling? Hope you enjoy your last weekend as a "free" woman! heheh

Withlove, I know that we cant help but worry but Im sure everything is fine with your bub. Your dr seems confident in saying that he doesnt see anything wrong so try and relax and know that your lo is doing well. (I know easier said than done). :)

:wave: to everyone!!!

AFM~ no news... my dr was really sweet and text me yesterday to confirm that she will be theone doing my US on tuesday. She said that all the rooms and US techs were booked so she was going to just do it herself. Then she asked how I was doing and feeling and just wanted to check up on me. Told her about my SLIGHT bit of symptoms and she said "Yup, totally normal for you right now" since I am only 5 weeks. Anxious to see what Tuesday will bring with my beta results from the previous day and US!


----------



## babybemine

was 6.5 yesterday and 7 today. it is coming up but typically is supposed double and didn't. nurse say maybe chemical. hoping it is just my slow developing baby. fx


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom thanks hon :) yup is soon now ;) hurray :)
thats great u had good scan :) i would believe the doc , if he isnt worried bout it, it must happen all the time xxxx but of course worry is normal. we all worry xxxx its cso we care so its a good sign :) xxxxxx
thanks for prayers, il keep u in mine too xxx

smiler im not sure, it just had ur name as readin this thread at the time but i know i forget to log out all the time lately. 
thanks for good wishes , have a fab weekend xxxxxx

amy thanks hon, im visiting people and goin swimming and gettin reflexology and generally looking after myself and spoiling myself :) i am very aware it wont be easy to do so soon, but excited and happy :) 
cant wait to hear ur good news from scan next week. 
thats cool ur doc will do it herself, really nice to have someone u know and trust xxx

babybemine hugs xxxxxxxx praying for good news for u xxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hi lilesmom... how r u doin hon?? any updates... fx for u.. :) :)

Hi to everyone else.. :) :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies how are we all? Hoping to hear good news from everyone this week, habe been thinking of you all. Lilesmom I hope you can get online soon and let us know when bubs is here! Can't wait!

Mommylov FX for you today, hope your appt goes well and all is still progressing nicely xx

Babybemine :hugs: :hugs: Truly hoping this is your time, wishing it is not a chemical. Let us know how you are xx

Withlovemom hope you are ok and not worrying too much xx

Had a nice weekend, mostly. In laws drove me mad by the end, not sure if is hormones or just me genuinely being a b*tch! Makes me worry about when baby's here they will just get on my nerves so much! Argh! Would rant more but luckily for you guys I'm on my phone and can't be bothered haha xx


----------



## babybemine

had blood test. now just wait until 2:30.


----------



## mommylov

Laura, thinking of you today!!!!! Cant wait for an update from you!!! xoxoxo

Babybemine, Im keepingmy fingers crossed for you hun that you are pregnnat with your rainbow baby!

Smiler, how was your weekend???

Withlov, how are you dear?

:wave: to everyone and anyone Ive missed!

AFM~ I had my last beta yesterday and it came back at 4305! My dr said that everything is looking good so far but we are going to take it one day at a time. She also said that at that level that she expects to see the sac today so they will be able to confirm that the pregnancy is in the uterus. So nervous and Im going to try and not freak out since I know we wont see a hb today. Scan is at 2:50


----------



## babybemine

hcg 17. still climbing but very slow. docs are thinking it is a chemical. have to retest


----------



## mommylov

Babybemine... Im so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no :hugs: :hugs: am so sorry hun xx how are you doing? Xx


----------



## babybemine

Smiler82 said:


> Oh no :hugs: :hugs: am so sorry hun xx how are you doing? Xx

Feeling a bit sad. They said my progesterone was low as well so the chances that I will have a stickybean are low.....but I am still holding onto hope that my HCG will jump up when I retest on Thursday and that I will actually be able to stay pregnant. I have read stuff on the internet that say on the low end 17 is ok for hcg. Hoping that I can be the exception. The weird thing is that I actually had a period so my HCG should be decreasing. They don't feel that is it ectopic though. I also read that first pregnancies are typically chemical and often people are not aware of it, but that after it is much easier to get pregnant because your body "knows what to do"


----------



## mommylov

Morning girls and happy friday!

How is everyone doing?

Smiler, how ar eyou doing abbe? 

Laura, thinking of you and your son!!! Miss you!!! xoxoxo

Babybemine, are you still having testing done?


----------



## babybemine

Last HCG showed 16.2 so I am beginning to drop. Have to keep testing until it drops completely down. So I am out for last cycle and this cycle. Blah. Have another blood test on Monday.


----------



## mommylov

I'm sorry to hear babybemine :( Since they said your progesterone was low, are they going to start treating you with progesterone Meds post o? They did that with me when they saw I too had low progesterone my last pregnancy. They also had a hard time confirming that pregnancy as well. Big hugs to you!


----------



## withlovemom

Oh babybemine..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sorry hon.... Hope u r doin ok..
try not to be dejected..it will happen soon for you..
I also know that it is easier said than done..

Mommylove..hw did ur scan & test go?? hope all is well for u dear..

smiler & hopeful.. how r u doin ladies??

lilesmom..miss chatting with u on the forum..
thinking of u n ur bubba.. :) :) 

hugs n prayers to all..


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!

Withlove, blood came back at 8876 last thursday so that was good. I have my scan tomorrow and am just beyond nervous. I still dont have strong symptoms at all. Just a little tired with a cramp here and there but thats about it. A wave of nausea hits me now and then but I think thats more because Im hungry hehe. Im beyond nervous about tomorrows appt. Last Tues, we only saw the ges sac and yolk sac but my dr said that she only expected to see the ges sac at the time so I guess thats good. Since my level was almost 9000 on Thursday, Im thinking that today it should be well over 10000 so they should see the heartbeat.


----------



## babybemine

My HCG level went up to 75.8????
Have to recheck my HCG on Wednesday and Doc is looking into giving me methtrxate on Thursday. My thought process is that I could actually have a viable pregnancy that was just taking its time to get going. I think the doc is thinking it is ectopic.

This cycle has been a weird one. Had my period with what seemed like more clots than normal but had I not had positive HCG I would not have seen the period as odd.
HCG Levels
5/23: 6.5
5/24: 7
5/28: 17
5/30: 16.2
6/3: 75.8


----------



## mommylov

Oh wow that is strange! Keep us posted on what the next blood test says. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you either way!


----------



## withlovemom

keeping my fingers crossed for u babybemine n mommylove..


----------



## withlovemom

As for me..I had a very tiring day at work..ended up skipping my lunch..just had a burger the whole day...extremely tired....... hope d work gets little easier tomorrow onwards.. i m feeling down that i skipped my meal so d baby might not have got healthy intake as well..n it makes me sad...n worried tht hope nothing goes wrong.... i wish this constant edge of worry was not there to deal with...


----------



## mommylov

Withlove, any way you can bring some fruit and nuts to work that you can snack on throughout the day? I have a huge water bottle and have little snacks on my desk all the time so that I can do a "drive by" if I know the day is going to be hectic. I grab someting and throw it in my mouth and walk lol. One day isnt going to do anything hun but I would try and make sure you get something in your tummy not only for your baby but for you too.

Babybemine, any more tests? :hugs:

:wave: to everyone and hope everyone is doing well!

Scan went well this morning. Im measuring 6w2d so still a few days off but dr isnt worried about it at all and says its normal. Baby's hb was 111 and we saw it flivkering away :cloud9: I started balling! Next scan is next Tuesday and then I have an OB appt on the 20th with another US, full physical and optional Cystic Fibrosis testing. FX!!!!!


----------



## babybemine

have blood work on wednesday and then a scan and in to see the doc on thursday .


----------



## Smiler82

Hi Ladies

sorry have been awol for a while, been keeping up on my phone but it's getting old and very hard to type :/

babybemine that is weird about the HCG levels raising slightly. Must be so confusing for you :hugs: Really hope that you get some answers with your next tests xx

Withlovemom obviously it's not great for anyone pg or not to survive on 1 burger a day but honestly it's no big deal! These things happen occasionally and as long as it's just very rarely this happens then don't beat yourself up. We all have crazy days. And the size your baby is right now s/he can definitely get all their nutritional needs just from your body's stores. Someone on here was told by her doc not to bother with prenatal vits til well into the 2nd tri because he said when the baby is small it can get everything it needs from your body's stores as honestly, the needs of the baby right now are so small. But definitely try to eat regularly, apart from anyhting it keeps your blood sugar levels stable and keeps the tiredness at bay :)

Mommylov awww I'm not surprised you cried when you saw your little one! I am so pleased for you :) Hope everything continues to go well, looking forward to hearing about your next scan xx

AFM no real news, just getting bigger and more tired each day :)
xx


----------



## mommylov

Morning Girls!!!

Hi Smiler!!!! Ive been thinking about ya... how are you doing? Hope you and your bump are doing great!!! :)

babybemine, good luck with bloodwork today. I hope that you get some answers hun :hugs:

:wave: to everyone and hope all of you ladies are finding this well!

AFM~ So last night when we got home, I pulled my medical records from my 1st pregnancy and I saw that I initially measured a week off and that the baby's HB was at 115 at about 6.5 weeks. So I started to panic and told dh and ofcourse he wasnt concerned at all. He said that 1. we arent off by as much this time and are in the normal range... 2. you are on all sorts of meds and are being watched closely so I think we are ahead of the game this time and 3. that dr was a joke and didnt know what she was doing. We have a new group of drs and nurses that are on top of things! I hope he is right!


----------



## Smiler82

Mommylov I might be tying myself in knots here but when you work out your dates taking your 16 day LP into consideration, you're pretty much bang on. If you count 16dpo as the day you turned 4 weeks pg, that means today you are 6w4d, so since you were measuring 6w2d the other day,that's pretty much on the nose. I think. I might be confusing the issue but that's how I count it! And I think your DH is right, being on the meds and being monitored is definitely keeping you ahead of the game. I really think clomid made a difference for me, because it can help raise progesterone levels in the early weeks, so that's great. Also I don't think the heart rate is any way to tell if something is going to happen or not, unless of course it was not in the normal range but your little one's is :)

AFM I had my glucose test today. I really hope it comes back normal. If they don't call it's fine, but if they call in the morning then it's to tell me there's a problem. So I am having Ben and Jerry's tonight in case they call and tell me to stop eating sugar!! I did feel really weird after - you have to fast from midnight the night before, have blood taken at 9am, drink a sugary drink then have more blood taken 2 hours later. Within an hour of having the drink, my heart was pounding and I felt a bit light headed, breathless and queasy :( I hope it's just because I hadn't eaten for hours and hours, rather than an indication of diabetes!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Smiler! I didnt even calculate it out like that but thinking back now I think that my dr said something like that... that makes me feel MUCH better!!!!!! 

I bet you felt that way because you hadnt eaten anything. I am finding myself to be lightheaded or dizzy when Im hungry and to not eat for as long as you did I would def think that had a part in you not feeling well. :rofl: regarding the ice cream hahahah I can just imagine you all curled up eating your ice cream ready to kill anyone that comes near you incase its your last for a while LOL I would be too!!!! Hope you dont get a call in the morning... Im thinking you wont ;)


----------



## Smiler82

Phew! Glad that helped, always worry about saying stuff and just confusing people more :)

Woop woop they rang me back already and everything is fine :happydance: She just rang because they ran other tests at the same time and my iron is low and said to take a supplement, which I bought today anyway because I have been quite tired. So can eat the ice cream happy in the knowledge it's not the last :D


----------



## babybemine

HCG went up to 199.2 Progesterone is real low at 3.5 but that is up from what it was before. Have appt tomorrow in am...nurse says they are still want me to have methotrexate. I am thinking that I want to hold off. Hoping to be put on progesterone and wait it out. With it being so small nothing should show on the scan.

The docs are thinking since I had the trigger shot that the exact day that I ovulated would be known but I am wondering is it possible that I ovulated later or possibly ovulated a second time much later than what they think which would put this baby at a smaller number?

The fear of TP and possibly loosing a tube has me worried and I wonder if I am playing with fire when deciding to wait it out.

Told the grandparents as we can use all the support we can get.

So frustrated as I do not have answers and this is not how I had planned my first pregnancy. Not the way that I wanted to tell the grandparents? I wanted to plan something cute to let them know.


----------



## mommylov

Smiler, thats awesome about your results!!!!! :dance: Im glad that everything is fine with the exception of the iron but glad you got what you needed and Im sure youll be fine with iron too! :D

Babybemine, Wow this has got to be such an emotional rollercoaster for you hun :( I understand wanting to wait it out but at the same time you have to think about your health too. My 2nd pregnancy was the same too. My levels were wierd in the begining and it was hard to even determine if I was pregnant or not. Ended up in the ER where they confrimed it (HCG was at 90) and so I ended up switching drs the next day and they did try to give me progesterone right away. My progesterone was at 8 and I didnt have any pain or anything. About a week later (about 5 weeks along) I started to have pains on my right side then in the center and things naturally took care of themselves :( . I really hope that it isnt an ectopic or anything and that everything turns out to be fine. What does your dr think about starting you on progesterone and waiting? I know they initially wanted you to start the methotrexate but are they open to your idea?


----------



## babybemine

mommylov said:


> Smiler, thats awesome about your results!!!!! :dance: Im glad that everything is fine with the exception of the iron but glad you got what you needed and Im sure youll be fine with iron too! :D
> 
> Babybemine, Wow this has got to be such an emotional rollercoaster for you hun :( I understand wanting to wait it out but at the same time you have to think about your health too. My 2nd pregnancy was the same too. My levels were wierd in the begining and it was hard to even determine if I was pregnant or not. Ended up in the ER where they confrimed it (HCG was at 90) and so I ended up switching drs the next day and they did try to give me progesterone right away. My progesterone was at 8 and I didnt have any pain or anything. About a week later (about 5 weeks along) I started to have pains on my right side then in the center and things naturally took care of themselves :( . I really hope that it isnt an ectopic or anything and that everything turns out to be fine. What does your dr think about starting you on progesterone and waiting? I know they initially wanted you to start the methotrexate but are they open to your idea?

Will see them tomorrow at 9am and hopefully have some answers


----------



## mommylov

keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday Everyone! Hope you girls are doing ok!

Babybemine, how did it go yesterday?

AFM~ wrote a lengthy post on my journal but in short, woke up in a bad panic this morning thinking that I needed to prepare myself for the worst :( Coming up on 8 weeks and thats when I lost my first baby. I know that things are different now and that we are doing everything that we can with all the meds and everything but I still feel so helpless. :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i dont have time for proper catch up,just want ye to know im still alive ha ha
typing one handed while i pump.
had worst 10 days of my life but things much better now, i had 2 day labour and then my baby boy simon had a stroke and broken shoulder and i got infection and high blood pressure, we both only got out of hosp yest. 
il be on properly in days ahead xxxx
i missed ye xxx
cn ye give me update in ye cos no way il hve time to play catch up xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

LOVE YOU LAURA!!!!!!! Get better soon!


----------



## Smiler82

Oh my lord! Lilesmom first of all huge congratulations!! But also massive hugs to you, what a traumatic time. Is Simon ok, he seriously had a stroke? Bless him. You're alk in my thoughts hope you're all ok xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all xxxxx

thanks guys xxxx
yeah i didnt even know babies could and do have um, things u learn eh :) 

even with all the crap of last week and a half birth and baby r magic . xxx
simon spent 8 days in neo natel, 6 in intenive care, they were on about possible not surviving for brief time but thank god he is a strong little man. 
he had a large stroke only 1 in 6000 babies get it, 
he was unlucky but lucky to hve good help and still be here.
he will hve to go to stroke clinic, physio , occupational therapy, back to neo docs etc for years to fully assess him as he grows for problems but he is looking great so far and im just gonna enjoy him for now and get him all the help i can later , xxxxxx
ive agood feeling about his recovery anyway, he is very good, good movement, alert feeding etc so i think he wil be ok, he wil be my little miracle.  
im so in love with him, he is just fab. 
i cant wait for ye all to feel like this. :)
when i think of how much i love him i tear up :) never fails :) ha ha 

hope alls well with everyone xxxxxxx
il be readin even if i dont have much time for typin some days xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Laura I'm praying for you guys!!!! So glad he is doing well! Xoxo


----------



## babybemine

yeah lilesmom....I am so happy for you.

update on me. numbers went up to 440 estimated that I was a little over 6 weeks. felt sharp pain under ribs that took my breath away that subsided. doc not worried because no pain after. did another two ultrasound and could not find any sac or baby anywhere. with labs low and progesterone and super slow progressing hcg and no vision of baby and the risk of ectopic dooming over us. we after many tears decided to do methotexate shot.


----------



## withlovemom

Hi lilesmom...

OMG.. Hugs to u hon..hope u n Simon r doin better now..
I will keep u both in my prayers... I am sure u n ur bubba will recover soon..
Hugs to u both :hugs::hugs:

mommylove, I am glad ur scan went well ?? i can imagine how happy u must b when u saw ur little bean.. :) :)

babybemine.. hugs to u hon... how r u doin?? what r d docs saying now??

Smiler..glad everything is going great for u..enjoy that ice-cream of urs.... 

AFM, yesterday was little shocking.. i slipped n fell on my back yesterday at my house.. floor was little wet & i did not realise that... the first thought that came to my mind was I hope nothing happens to d baby... called up doctor immidiately..he said i should come for a visit n scan just for my peace of mind... went n met him n thank god everything was fine.. we heard d heartbeat on d doppler & saw d heart flickering on the ultrasound.. baby was not moving much but d doc said that is ok..he really thinks my baby is going to be a sleepy-head due to very few movements on the ultrasound :winkwink:.. anyways..just relieved that yesterdays fall did not end up in anything more serious..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh Lilesmom how absolutely terrifying to be told there was a chance he wouldn't survive must have been the worst time ever :hugs: Am so over the moon for you that everything seems ok though, of course he still needs to be monitored etc but if he is alert and feeding well etc then those are all great signs. Hope you are able to start enjoying him and settling into motherhood xxx Are we allowed a little photo, maybe PM one?? Understand if you don't want to, not sure how I feel about posting baby pics when the time comes. I'm sure he is gorgeous though xxx

withlovemom sorry for your fall! That must have been very worrying :hugs: At our 12 week scan our little one hardly moved around either so I don't think it's anything to worry about. Even now he still has his quiet days...can't say I like them but they do do a lot of sleeping in there :) Main thing is everything is ok.

Babybemine :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. It it totally devastating to have the one thing you wanted taken away from you. Life can be so cruel at times. It is little comfort right now I know but hopefully having the shot is going to save your tube if it is ectopic. I hope you have good support around you, and don't feel rushed into 'getting over it', we've all been there and know it can be hard but we're all thinking of you xxx

AFM no real news just ticking over xxx


----------



## mommylov

Withlove, omg!!! I'm happy to hear that you got a scan and that you and bub are ok! Are you sore or anything? Take it easy hun!

Hey smiler! How are you feeling? Almost 30 weeks!!!

Babybemine, I second what smiler said so devestating to have your lo taken away but I hope that your tube is ok. Take care of yourself. Xoxo

Afm~ still nervous and very mild if any symptoms :( still freaks me out that I don't have strong symptons but we'll see how our little bean is doing on Tuesday. Heartbeat was at 111 last Tuesday so hopefully he/she is sticking and growing.


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine im so sorry honey xxxxxxxxxxx hugs x


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom thanks honey xxxxxxxxxxx
glad ur fall did no harm xxx def scary xxxxx
glad alls well xx

smiler thanks hon, il send u pic soon xxx
when i hve time to sort stuff out xxxx
how u doin hon? hope alls well x

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## mommylov

No hb, :(


----------



## Smiler82

Well after saying "quiet days are ok" I spent this morning in the hospital strapped up to a monitor :S Baby has been moving but just not as much as normal, which I first noticed on Saturday. He often goes quiet near the time my week changes over so normally I don't worry about it but because this time he was quiet for 3 days and still quiet this AM I rang the midwife just be safe. It wasn't nice being in but the midwife was lovely and thankfully the monitor showed all was normal and she was also able to check the blood flow through the cord and that was ok too. He is still a little quiet today but he is starting to move a little more. I'm really tired too from low iron so I wonder if he is affected by low iron too. Am taking a supplement so hopefully in a week or two my levels will be back to normal. 

Aw Lilesmom I bet you are super super busy and totally knackered too don't worry if you don't get time. Has it been a real shock to the system, does he wake up a lot in the night?

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Smiler82

mommylov said:


> No hb, :(

Oh my god, what... sorry we posted at the same time... you just had a scan?
I am so so so sorry sweetie this is awful news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

smiler glad all is well xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx

amy im so sorry sweetie x hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

No hb yesterday. Opted not to have another d&c. Third loss so being sent to a specialist.

Seeing as how I been depleted if what little pma I had, I will be taking a break from this thread. Anyone is welcome to join my on my journal as I will still be active there. Thank you girls for all of your love and support. Hope to be back soon.


----------



## Smiler82

Totally understand hun. Am so very sorry xxxxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

mommylov said:


> No hb yesterday. Opted not to have another d&c. Third loss so being sent to a specialist.
> 
> Seeing as how I been depleted if what little pma I had, I will be taking a break from this thread. Anyone is welcome to join my on my journal as I will still be active there. Thank you girls for all of your love and support. Hope to be back soon.

Oh hon.. I m so sorry for ur loss dear..
totally understand abt u wanting to take a break...
hugs to u hon...take care....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

totally understand amy hugs xxxxxxxx
il be on ur journal xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls.... trying to get back into posting in the forums I was in now that Ive had a moment to get it together. Things are still raw but I feel like Im on the mend and moving on. Hope you all are doing well! :D


----------



## lilesMom

welcome back hon, love u lots xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aww nice to see you both back on here, hope you're both ok xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi smiler xxxx
im good hon, gettin a bit more normal :) kind of, :)
lack of sleep but all good, :)
simon is doign great so thats the main thing ;)
how r u doin hon? xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Awww I'm so pleased to hear that lilesmom :) Are you fully recovered from the birth? How much sleep are you getting???

Things are ok with me ta, also not getting a lot of sleep but I just can't get comfortable. Been doing hypnobirthing and that usually helps me to drop off though :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

stitches mainly popped out day before yest :) so now just a bit achy and itchy :)
i didnt have ur run of the mill birth :)
so not fully recovered but dont let it put u off ;)
even though it was long ( 2 days ) i would do it a milion time over if i had to for my little milky face ;) 
im much better than i was but still a bit shook but thats to be expected :)
simon is a great little guy though who loves his sleep which is fab :) 
yeah hypno cds were great for sleeping for me too, i also find they calmed me down soo much , i didnt fear the birth cos of um which was great. 
once u start labour u get kind of glad cos u knwo its started now and when its over i get my bub and its done :) xxx


----------



## Hopeful335

Hello. Just thought I'd pop in and say hi. I have been keeping up with everyone. Lilesmom huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! What day exact was Simon's birth day?Really sorry to read your labour was traumatic and Simon had a stroke. How is he now? 

Smiler I'm glad all seems okay with you 31 weeks. I remember that well-bug enough you feel pregnant and feeling lots of kicks but not so big you are uncomfortable!!! Enjoy!!!! I also worried leads finally as at that point if bubs came there's like a 95-98% chance they'd live!!

Mommylov I'm so so so sorry for your loss. Words can't express how sad I am for you. I know that won't help but hopefully knowing other ppl on here and chatting with those in a very similar circumstance will. Then hearing success stories may help eventually - not now but in time. I'm really sorry.

Withlovemum good luck I hope all is going well? Lovely news and do exciting. I really hope you can enjoy it a bit more this time. 

Babybemine I'm sorry about your news I can't imagine how your beginning to feeling. Just try to keep positive abd keep talking to ppl on here and ppl who know what youre going through x x

AFM- just thought i'd let you know I gave birth to a baby girl I've called Erin Grace. She was a healthy 7lb10oz. My birth was fine or as fine as a natural birth can be. Very painful!!!!! But totally worth it!! We had a few pribs after as Erin developed quite bad jaundice and we had to stay in for 5 days while she was 'under the lights' - like a sunbed. It worked but meant as she also had a tongue tie we couldn't persever with breast feeding as she's needed to be fed quick and back under lights. anyway we've had tongue tie done abd are trying to retrain Erin to bf-v hard more like I imagined first two weeks but getting there.

Anyway big hugs to all x x x x x x x


----------



## withlovemom

Hey Hopefull...

HEARTIEST CONGRATULATIONS to u hon :) :)

What a lovely name..Erin Grace :) :)

Hope u r feeling better after the painfull labour n hope little Erin is also recovering from the jaundice.. I will keep u both in my prayers :) :)

Lilesmom..How r u n Simon doin?? Send us a picture if u can of ur little one :)

Smiler..hope u r doin fine dear..getting close step by step huh?? 31 weeks,, fx for u hon..

Babybemine n mommylove.. how r u two darlings.. thinking abt u both n sending baby dust ur way...

AFM, pretty much regular.. tied up with work..but when i get back home n lie down after a nice shower, i hold my tummy n hope to feel some movements.. my OB/GYN said that it will be a little more time till i feel it as i am only 15weeks 3 days...but i am so eager to feel the baby move.... I keep getting little pains sometimes on on the left n lower side of my belly button..n once or twice i got strong painful sensetion around my pelvic area.. Could any of these be baby movements?? It is not like what everybody says..not flutters or popcorn popping of butterflies like a feeling.... I want to feel d little one move.. :) :) i guess i will just have to wait n be patient....

neways..hugs n prayers to all..


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Congrats hopeful on your baby girl! What a beautiful name too! I hope that the BFing gets to be a bit easier for you and your LO.

Withlov, I hope you get to feel your LO move soon hun!

Laura, so glad that you and Simon (your lil mily face heheh) are doign well. Im sure youjust cant get enough of him :cloud9:

Smiler, hope you and your bub are doing well! How are you feeling?

Babybemine, how are you holding up? 

:wave: to everyone and anyone Ive missed. Hope everyone is well.

AFM~ Had a great appt with our new RE. I was nervous abou tnow havign to go to an RE but he and his team seem very knowledgeable and gave DH the boost of confidence that we needed right now. We are going to stay the course and do all that we can to have a healthy LO. They ran a BUNCH of bloodtests on me which I hope to get the results by the end of the week. Hope that we get some answers from that. Also, sent our fetus off for testing on Monday :( hoping that we get answers from that too but that wont be for 10-14 from when we dropped it off :( Praying that we get soem good news with all this testing and that we have our rainbow baby soon!


----------



## lilesMom

i had a big reply typed and comp froze and lost it on me, now typiung one handed cos pumping, xx

hopeful congrats xxxx beautifull name, xxx
glad she is good now and home, so tough when something is wrong. xxx 
simon was born on 28/05 he is a little sweetie, he is super good .
im lucky . 
birth was well worth it :)
we had a tough 2 weeks, he hadstroke and broken shoulder, i had infection and high blood pressure, but was well worth it, he is doing great so far thank god xx thanks 
fingers crossed for u with bf, im gone back to expressing due to bf problems, when they dont bf from first day it gets harder tp estabish then xx
im postin this and readin on so as not tp lose it again x


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom we r good thanks xx 
i think if u think it is bub then it is bub, xx
i think mom knows best xx
mine didnt ever really feel like butterflies, more like bubbles in the start and got stronger xx
will put up pic soon, xx my phone is awkward to do it or else im awkward, ha ha 

amy im soo glad u ha d a good appoinmtnt, good news is all we want for u from now on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i lit a candle just forr u yest at local grotto xxxxxx 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww thank you Laura!!!!!! :hugs: m hoping that we have our miracle soon... I need to have a play mate for Simon for when we decide to make it out to Ireland! :D


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Awww thank you Laura!!!!!! :hugs: m hoping that we have our miracle soon... I need to have a play mate for Simon for when we decide to make it out to Ireland! :D

sounds great :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybemine

Had lab today and waiting for results to see if HCG is finally dropped to 0. FX. Then I still have a chance this cycle to get my :sex: on.
With all this that happened we decided to let our parents know that we were dealing with fertility issue and that we are seeing a RE. We were afraid that it could be ectopic and we didn't want to have to explain it to them in an emergency. Both parents have been supportive.


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies!

Babybemine, Im so pleased to hear that your levels got to . I hope this next one is your rainbow hun! xoxoxo


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine said:


> Had lab today and waiting for results to see if HCG is finally dropped to 0. FX. Then I still have a chance this cycle to get my :sex: on.
> With all this that happened we decided to let our parents know that we were dealing with fertility issue and that we are seeing a RE. We were afraid that it could be ectopic and we didn't want to have to explain it to them in an emergency. Both parents have been supportive.

hugs honey, id have to kick their ass if not supportive xxxxx joke xx
hope u get ur go ahead and hope u get ur bfp super quick xxxxx
how u holding up ? xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi all xxxxx
hope ye r all doing good xxxxx
no news here really xxxxxxxxxxxxx
but that is god too, no drama xxxxxx
wehave adenough exctement in our house for a while :)


----------



## withlovemom

babybemine said:


> Had lab today and waiting for results to see if HCG is finally dropped to 0. FX. Then I still have a chance this cycle to get my :sex: on.
> With all this that happened we decided to let our parents know that we were dealing with fertility issue and that we are seeing a RE. We were afraid that it could be ectopic and we didn't want to have to explain it to them in an emergency. Both parents have been supportive.

Hey babymine..
m keeping my fingers crossed for u..hope d results r in ur favour..
Sending babydust ur way..

AFM, have a scan on 28th June..i will be 16weeks 4 days that day..
Hopin n prayin that everything goes well..
I am a little nervous..
coz last year on the 17th week scan we had found out abt d mmc.. :( :(
So as d day approaches..i keep getting nervous..
but tryin to stay AS POSITIVE AS I CAN...

Hi n hugs to all...


----------



## babybemine

yeah hcg was low. got the ok to start bd again. cd 7 so still in the game this cycle just have to do it naturally. on to meds if af shows.


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!

Laura, Smiler, Withlove, hopeful... how are you ladies doing?

Hi to anyone Ive missed.

I have my US this morning at 11:30 with my old dr to make sure I passed everything. My HCG came back at 10K the day before yesterday and the new dr seems to think its ok since they are still falling but just slowly but my old dr wants to check it out just incase I need a 2nd dose of Cytotec. With us leavign on vaca this weekend and just with the overall emotional state that Im in, Im really hoping that everything did pass and that I dont need to go through that again. :( This feels like its been so drawn out and Im just wanting to move on already. :(


----------



## DiscoRia

Hey ladies, I know it's been a while, I have some serious catching up to do! 

Firstly congratulations to new mummies LilesMom and Hopeful!! It's amazing that your fully fledged Mammas now :) 

I'm sorry to hear of your loss mommylove, but I think it's great that you had a positive experience with your re. I hope everything works out with your us xx

I'm sorry to hear of your loss to babybemine. I'm glad your hormone levels are back down so that you can try again this cycle. It's also great that both sets of parents were supportive when you need them. It must be such a comfort :)

Smiler and withlovemom, your pregnancies are so far on now! Is hard to believe how much time has passed!! 

Sorry if I've left anyone out and sorry for typos (I'm on my phone and walking!) 

As for me, upon my return from honeymoon, I threw myself into ntnp and focused on getting healthy, body mind and soul. I started doing a lot of yoga at home, mediated and changed my diet a lot. Last Tuesday was cd45 & after a bfn the week before but with my period still awol, I tested and got my very first BFP! it has really sunk in now but I'm still pretty worrisome at times. I'm practising surrender, but it's hard. I love this little embryo and all he represents and I want to protect him even though it's out of my hands. Anyhow, I wanted to drop by and remind you that you're all still in my tights. I may be a little more present from now on, but I'm pretty exhausted these days, so don't want to make a promise I won't keep. 

Take care lovely ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom best of luck in your scan, cant wait to hear ur great news xxx
u gonna find out girl or guy? xxxxx

babybemine fx for u hon xxx

amy let me know how u get on hon xxx
best o luckj xxx

hurray disco ria :)
congrats sweetie xxx
great news xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Congrats discoria!!!!!!!


----------



## withlovemom

Hello all,

Discoria..congrats hon.. very happy for u.. :) :)

Lilesmom..will keep u updated abt d scan.. v wont be finding out d gender..v want it to b a surprise.. :) :) How r u n Simon doin??

babybemine..all d best for this cycle..hope u catch that sticky bean..fx for u..

mommylove..how did ur scan go hon?? I m praying for u..hope everything works out in ur favour & u get d go ahead to move on further...:hugs::hugs:

hopeful..hope u n Erin r doin gr8..

Smiler..hope all is gr8 at ur end..

Hugs n prayers 2 all..


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

withlovemom thanks , best o luck, im sure will be great xx 

hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## mommylov

withlovemom said:


> mommylove..how did ur scan go hon?? I m praying for u..hope everything works out in ur favour & u get d go ahead to move on further...:hugs::hugs:


thanks hun. sadly, scan didnt go well. I passed the baby which I knew because I saw it but I didnt pass the sac. I was given another dose of Cytotec but was told to take it all at once instead of in 2 doses like I did the 1st time. Needless to say, it was WAY more painful. Was up with me last night and slept on the couch with me. I was in so much pain... took 3 vicodin and I still was in tears. DH looked so worried :( Contraction lasted until about 3 in the morning and then I was able to sleep somewhat better until 6 this morning when I got up for work. We are leaving out of town tomorrow night for a week so I had a lot I needed to get done at work otherwise I wouldve stayed home. I did pass quite a bit (much more than last sat) so Im pretty sure that I passed just about everything. Waiting to hear back from the dr to see if she wants me to do an HCG before we leave tomorrow. Just want to move on already and it doesnt seem to be happening :cry:


----------



## withlovemom

mommylov said:


> thanks hun. sadly, scan didnt go well. I passed the baby which I knew because I saw it but I didnt pass the sac. I was given another dose of Cytotec but was told to take it all at once instead of in 2 doses like I did the 1st time. Needless to say, it was WAY more painful. Was up with me last night and slept on the couch with me. I was in so much pain... took 3 vicodin and I still was in tears. DH looked so worried :( Contraction lasted until about 3 in the morning and then I was able to sleep somewhat better until 6 this morning when I got up for work. We are leaving out of town tomorrow night for a week so I had a lot I needed to get done at work otherwise I wouldve stayed home. I did pass quite a bit (much more than last sat) so Im pretty sure that I passed just about everything. Waiting to hear back from the dr to see if she wants me to do an HCG before we leave tomorrow. Just want to move on already and it doesnt seem to be happening :cry:

Hey mommylove..I am so sorry u had a painful night hon..:hugs::hugs:
I hope u have passed everything n hope u get 2 go on ur week long break with DH... I wil say a prayer for u tonight..I know it is easier said than done,but everything will fall in place very soon...take care hon...


----------



## lilesMom

amy hugs honey xxxx
how terrible for u , xxx
sorry stupid drugs didn't work first time xx
fx that's it now babe xxxxx big huge hugs xxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Mommylove, i'm so sorry to hear you had to go through that :( I hope you've passed everything and that you find your closure so that you can move on *hugs*

Thanks for the congrats everyone :) xx


----------



## withlovemom

Hello ladies..

had my scan yesterday..
n by gods grace..everything is progressing fine..
for d first time yesterday, we saw that the baby was moving around so much..it was like d little one was dancing around..it was touching its face n moving its little loes n legs n wiggling all over.... we were sooooooo happy n relieved...
the Doc said that I have an anterior placenta, but there is nothing that I have to worried about.. the only thing is I might have to wait a little longer to feel my baby's movements / kicks.. I am very anxious to feel the baby, but as long as the baby is healthy n progressing well..i am ok with anything.. Have another scan on 25th July now..hopin n prayin for the best..

Hi n hugs 2 all...


----------



## lilesMom

hurray great news congrats honey xxx
u must be so relieved and delighted xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my little milky face :)
 



Attached Files:







1053425_10201382206220051_123699529_o.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful335

Withlovemom I am so sorry for what you're going through! You've had it so rough honey-sending you big hugs!!!

Mommylove congrats that sounds great-really pleased for you!!!!! Discoria really pleased for you clearly ntnp worked for you!!!!!maybe relaxation was the key!

Lilesmom Simon is stunningly gorgeous!!!! Love the pic-think we gave the same babygrow for Erin! Big hugs!!! xx

Babybemibe and Smiler sending you love -hope you're both doing okay? x x

I'm good abd Erin's good too-loving being a mummy!!!! Just thought I'd catch up x x


----------



## withlovemom

lilesMom said:


> my little milky face :)

lilesmom..Simon is sooo adorable.... hugs n kisses to him :) :)


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

sorry I have been AWOL for such a long time...nothing going on really other than just being so busy with work and being in an office rather than at home so I can't sneak online and chat :)

Lilesmom - Simon is _soooooo_ gorgeous :hugs: I just want to pick him up and cuddle him! How is he doing? How are you?

Hopeful - congratulations on the arrival of your little bundle of joy too! I'm so pleased for you, hope everything is going great :)

Discoria! Fantastic news! How are you feeling? A little early for sickness etc maybe but I hope whatever symptoms you have they're not too bad :)

Withlovemom I'm so pleased for you the scan went well and all is looking ok. Though very frustrating about the anterior placenta and not being able to feel kicks as early as you would normally :( 

Mommylov, how are you doing hun? Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this site too much the past couple of weeks so I am really behind. I'm just so sorry you had to go through such pain and take more drugs. It must be so awful for it to be dragged out for longer than you had hoped. I hope your week away has given you a little time and space. I've not read your journal yet; I hope you didn't have to have the HCG before you went away. Just hope you can start to move forward soon and get some good news asap now with your new doctor xxx

AFM nothing much to report; as I say just busy with work. Am getting tired but want to do as much as I can before stopping. Every penny helps!

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :) 
thanks he is a little cutie isn't he, hee hee :)
im loving the cuddles :)

hopeful its cute babygro isn't it. perfect for boy or girl.
i got a pack of 3, one says mummy loves me, one says daddy loves me and other (in pic) is just stripey :)
glad ye r both well xxxxxxx :)

withlovemom thanks :) 
how u doin? xx

hey smiler,we missed u xxx
hope ur getting some rest too hon, xx
it is true u wont get any hardly when they r here, ha ha
but sooo worth it ;) xx

hi and hugs to all. 
hope alls wellxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

He is a little sweetheart :) We keep saying how we have to make the most of the cuddly stage because before we know it he'll be growing a wispy 'tache, rolling his eyes at us and slamming doors haha :) I'm glad you're enjoying him lilesmom I'm sure it's very tiring but brilliant at the same time :)

Hardly managed to do any work today, whoops! I do want to save up as much money as possible but been thinking today about how we've only got 7 weeks left so should really try to take it easy whilst I have the chance. Need to dedicate more time to practising hypnobirthing etc. I see the midwife on Weds so am going to tell her about the hypno and that I'm hoping for a home birth and see what she says x


----------



## lilesMom

hey smiler :)
I know I cant believe simon is 5 weeks tomro already, it flew!!!
I can imagine the yrs will fly too. wil def enjoy him all I can :) xx

yeah u could do with rest too hon, could u drop a day a week maybe for next few weeks or does it work like that for u? xx
hypno birthing is def great and big help but do bear in mind things don't always go according to plan and its not end of the world if u need more help pain wise. xx
I got everything I wrote on my birth plan practically I didn't want, 
I stayed with tens and hypno for day and a half till I just got too exhausted to do it anymore. but I know I could have done it if I didn't have 2 day birth :) xxxx
I know I prob should keep quiet but I wouldn't advise home birth, I would have prob opted for one this time and been very sorry. xx
if anything is wrong with bub it is soo much better to be in hosp.
I know it is everyone choice but I would never ever choose home birth anymore.
I would def try hypno and tens next time , if I do decide to have more though xx


----------



## Smiler82

It's kind of tricky being freelance, really I can do what I want but at the same time I hate turning work down in case clients don't come back to me, and also for the money! I'm fully busy for all July then I am cutting down in August to 2 days a week. I hope that will be a good balance because I think I would get bored doing nothing but enough time for me to really rest and get everything prepared.

Yeah no I totally appreciate things don't always go to plan when it comes to childbirth. If I decide I can't cope with just tens, gas and air and the birthing pool then I will certainly say so haha. I think anyone would end up exhausted and birth plan out the window if they had a 2 day labour too! I'm not going to beat myself up at all if anything doesn't go quite how I imagine it. I've spent a long time thinking about the risks and am totally aware that the most unexpected of things can happen. I think the only thing that's really helped me to decide to stay at home is that we are a 5 min drive from the hospital, less than that in an ambulance I'm sure. If we lived any further then I don't think I'd have the guts to do it, but I've been reassured by friends who've had a home birth then ended up being transferred is that the homebirth midwives are so totally on top of everything and only focussing on you, rather than having a few women to care for like the hospital midwives do, they pick up on things really quickly. Hopefully we'll be in the majority of people who have straightforward births but any sign of trouble I will go in without any hesitation x


----------



## lilesMom

cool babe sorry I know its ur own choice just felt I had to say it xx
just tryin to help not be annoying xx im 50 mins form hosp so def different for me x
I had midwife with me all the time, one on one after the first day but htast prob cos it got a little complicated :)
I would def prefer the experience of home birth if all goes well though xx
having said that they were all lovely to me in hosp :)
bar one nurse on the ward after having him. 
I asked for help 4 times with feeding and with his pain but I think she just thought I was hysterical first time mom. turned out he was in pain from stroke!!!! stupid nurse.
anyway..... 
she got pretty apolegetic next day when she realised what had happened.
glad ur able to cut down work soon, it does get more tiring towards the end . x
u will be surprised how u adjust to fill ur days :)


----------



## lilesMom

i tried gas and air ahd hated it, i felt all weird and was seeing double .
some people swear by it though so def try it and see how u get on xx
i think iinhaled too much too fast. x
my deep breathin for hypno didn't help me there :)


----------



## DiscoRia

Forgive me for not reading the updates before I post, but I just wanted to update you all.

I started bleeding on Saturday, a scan showed egg sac present, no blood in utero and closed cervix. But bleeding got worse and blood tests today pretty much confirm a miscarriage. 

I had a scan planned for Saturday, but it's purpose will be different now. I just hope i've passed everything naturally and can concentrate on recovering.

Wishing all you ladies the best xx


----------



## lilesMom

aw disco ria, I am so so sorry honey , hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx
let us know how u r when u feel able , hugs xxxxxxx
wish I could help properly, we r here to listen if u need to chat xxxxx


----------



## withlovemom

Oh Discoria..
So sorry to hear that hon...
we all are here when u feel like talking..
take care dear...lots n lots of hugs..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Smiler82

Oh no, Discoria I am so very sorry. We've all been there and fully sympathise :hugs: :hugs: please do talk anything over you want to we're all here for you xx


----------



## Smiler82

lilesMom said:


> cool babe sorry I know its ur own choice just felt I had to say it xx
> just tryin to help not be annoying xx im 50 mins form hosp so def different for me x
> I had midwife with me all the time, one on one after the first day but htast prob cos it got a little complicated :)
> I would def prefer the experience of home birth if all goes well though xx
> having said that they were all lovely to me in hosp :)
> bar one nurse on the ward after having him.
> I asked for help 4 times with feeding and with his pain but I think she just thought I was hysterical first time mom. turned out he was in pain from stroke!!!! stupid nurse.
> anyway.....
> she got pretty apolegetic next day when she realised what had happened.
> glad ur able to cut down work soon, it does get more tiring towards the end . x
> u will be surprised how u adjust to fill ur days :)

As hun I know don't worry! Appreciate your honest opinion and why you felt the need to say something :) I'm pretty sure I'm low risk but will see what MW says. We might also go for another private scan nearer full term.just to be really sure everything is looking ok xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks smi,ler xx don't wanna be a butt pain but if anything god forbid went wrong like for me , id be horrified if I hadn't said anything xxx 
but it will go great xxx
my thing was a yucky fluke xxx

hi and hugs to all xxx

disco ria and amy big huge hugs xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Aww you're not a butt pain at all tee hee :) You've been nothing but very helpful :hugs:
I spoke to the MW today and she said we have to wait for 36 weeks for final checks of various things before they can say if I'd be a suitable candidate for a home birth. But she was explaining how things work in our area and there aren't that many community midwives which is a worry to me. I know the next area over have a really great set up with home births etc and I thought it'd be the same in our area, so I'm a bit disappointed. We are now going to look at a midwife-led unit, but the down side to that is it's about a 20 min drive from the hospital, rather than the 5 mins we are now. It should be much closer to the hospital. Stupid politicians - it was actually something to do with David Cameron because it's in his constituency. Idiot!

Grr. Anyway, we'll see what happens at the 36 week appt - she's going to come to our house so she can check out how suitable the lounge is and talk about it in more detail. But today the checks all went fine and she said the baby is 2/5ths engaged which is apparently a good thing. Explains why I am waddling now haha :)

How is little Simon doing? xx

Hello everyone else...hope you are all ok? Sorry I have wittered on rather selfishly today :wacko: xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xxx

hi smiler u haven't wittered on :) xxx
we like updates :) 
I hope u get what u want on home birth honey, what a bags its not same in ur area. 
but could still work out for u after u have been checked, don't rule it out yet xx
2/5 engaged is def good hon, simon didn't engage at all really which is prob part of reason I had such trouble being induced, he was low down apparently at end but not engaged for the last week ish., :) so def good at this stage even if it doesn't feel it for u with waddling :) I was def quite duck like for a good bit too :) xxx
simon is good , docs were happy with him, said he was thriving ;)
same plan as befor e, lots of clinics coming up for him and see how he goes as he grows :) xxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello Ladies, 

Simon is adorable LilesMom, I just want to squish his tiny face, hehe. I'm so glad that he's thriving :D xx

I'm so excited that you'd like to homebirth Smiler! It's a shame that you don't have an abundance of community midwives, but I am sure things will work out just as they should. It's a bit of a militant attitude, but if you want to birth at home, it's your legal right to and the NHS are obliged to give you medical assitance wherever you choose to birth your baby. You can fight that corner/angle if you wish to, as I say it's a little aggressive and I don't expect you to just take my word for it. But if it's something you have your heart set on, know that you do have options, regardless of what your hospital/midwife/doctor tells you *hug* 

You never really know how things will work out until they are in full flow, but I guess I just don't want you to get pressured or bullied into something you may regret :) Best of luck... or as we say in Italy "In bocca lupo!" because it's bad luck to say good luck here, hehe

As for me, I'm actually doing ok.... Something happened while I was dealing with the sadness and the grief and I was able to face it all fully, accept it for what it is, embrace it and let it go. I feel like a different person... I've struggled with feelings of guilt and sadness all my life. I've used not so productive ways to cope with my overwhelming feelings in the past, but this time I chose not too. I realised (thanks to my husband and one of my closest friends) that I am stronger than this.

I am able to see the positives now and I am choosing to hold onto those rather than the pain and the sadness. I feel stronger, more hopeful and more trusting of my body and it's abilities. Now at least I know I CAN get pregnant. I also know that something wasn't quite right with my pregnancy and my body recognised that and I miscarried. Also, my scan yesterday confirmed that everything has been passed naturally and that was the best outcome I could have hoped for. I really do feel like I've shed a coat of worries and gained new trust in my body.

I am still sad and still hurting, but I am dealing with it day to day.

Everything will be ok. Of that I am sure :)

Enjoy a wonderful Sunday you wonderful, beautiful, strong ladies!


----------



## babybemine

Disco hugs for you. A loss is hard but I am glad that you are able to find strength and that you CAN get pregnant. I hope the weight is not that long for you and are able to start trying again.

This month DH and I were not able to BD as much as I would have liked. He switched to day shift for training and I work night shift so time has been limited for when we could BD. We were able to get it in a few times before my normal O-date and I am hoping that those days did the trick. Right now we have about 10 more days of waiting.
The sucky thing is DH got a prick with a dirty needle while working and now we have to wait to BD until everything comes out clean. SIGH.

Still dealing with the annoyance of everyone asking if I am pregnant on a daily basis because I am a "newlywed" . Also dealing with the fact that one cousin just had her second child, another cousin is having her third child in August and I also just found out that my 19 year old cousin will be expecting quads in December. Have moments of sadness wishing that I could already be pregnant but life happens how it happens and I will survive through it.


----------



## withlovemom

Hi Discoria, Big hugs 2 u hon.. & I admire u for ur positive attitude..i m sure its not easy but at d same time i am glad u got this positive approach so soon,, its also nice that u passed everything on ur own...hope u feel better soon hun...we all are here to talk whenever u feel like.. & as u said..everything will be fine very soon.....sending hugs n prayers n lots of baby dust ur way...

Babybemine, hope u guys managed to catch that sticky bean during BD.. i know it feels kind of hurtfull when ur relatives or acquintances get pg wid their 2nd/3rd kid when u r still trying for ur first one.. the same thing happened to me last year..i had my mmc in june & my sis in law delivered her 2nd kid in august...she had a daughter n our angel baby was also a girl,,i was so overwhelmed that time...i can totally understand ur feelings... But things will work out for u too very soon hon.. sending hugs n prayers n lots of baby dust ur way..

Smiler... how r u doin hon?? good that ur check-ups are going well..
U r sooo close now.. :) :) fx for ur 36 week scan too.. in the mean while, take the much needed rest hon...

Lilesmom, so pleased to hear that Simon is doing great.. :) :)
how is ur schedule now with d little on around?? I m sure u r enjoying every bit of it :) :)

Hugs n prayers to all u lovely ladies...


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

disco ria im so glad ur coping with it all. it is a horrible sad time but I totally agree it shows us all just how strong we really can be xxx hugsxxx
we don't know that until we r tested xx
thanks for nice comments about simon xxx im mad about the little guy xx
I look forward to pics of ur rainbow bub in the not so distant future xxx
hugs xxxxxxx
if u need a whinge or a chat feel free, don't feel cos its pma thread ur not allowed xx
u so are :) I think I speak for everyone on that xxx 
I know I had some bad days after I thought I was ok about lile, so don't worry if u feel u go backwards sometimes, (not saying u will, just saying its not abnormal to feel better one day and crappy again another day xxx ).
big hugs hon, glad u have lovely OH to comfort u xx

babybemine hugs xx hope u get bfp already so u don't have bigger wait to BD xx
hope OH is ok babe, my sis works in a hosp too, she got pricked with needle before and had to wait few months for tests but all was fine . do they have any idea who needle was from or was it in rubbish or something? that's what happened my sis it was in wrong rubbish, not sharps bin. so they didn't know what patient it was so had no clue as to diseases or anything. 
fingers crossed all will be fine xxxx
fingers crossed for bfp too hon xx
oh my god, 19 yrs old with quads, how tough will that be for her. 
hoep they all be ok xxxx
hugs for u hon xxxxxxx

withlovemom hi :)
how u doin? 
we r good thanks , im getting sleep in patches when I can :) 
not too bad really , as I start to feel better it gets alittle easier :)
stitches are pretty much healed now ;) 
but my blood pressure is still playing tricks on me and the tablets for it make me sick.
I am def enjoying it. lots of lovely cuddles ;) hee hee 
hope alls well with u xxx


hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies,

Discoria - I admire your attitude so much. You've always been such a strong and positive person and I'm really glad you feel that you can take some positives away from what is such a sad situation. I totally agree with Lilesmom though, don't feel bad if you have a day where you don't feel so good or quite so positive. That definitely happened to me too so yeah, even though this is PMA thread we are all here to supply each other with PMA when you can't quite manage it yourself. But yeah I think we all end up stronger after the bad times. It took me a while to see it but now I am grateful to my little babies that I lost because they made me became a better person after that horrible time. There is a silver lining to the cloud but it's ok if the cloud seems a little too big some days and anything you need to get off your chest we are all here :hugs:

Thank you for the supportive comments re home birth too! My yoga teacher also says over and over it doesn't matter whether your caregivers agree with you, they just have to do what you request regardless of their own opinions. So I'm not going to give up on it and we get to talk more this weekend when the MW comes to our house. I'm also going to book a tour of the midwife unit because I found out they have people there trained in Hypnobirthing, which is what I'm doing, so it's worth looking into it I think.

Babybemine I'm so sorry you feel overrun with pregnant ladies right now :wacko: I had that too, literally every month for like 4 or 5 months it was announcement after announcement right when we were grieving. It is really hard. Don't feel bad if you need a little time away from these people, you have to look after yourself. But oh my gosh, howcome your 19 year old cousin is having quads? Was she on meds?? That is going to be so tough, I would not be envious of her at all. I hope the time you did get to BD was enough, you never know. Shame about your DH though, I hope all the tests etc come back clear xxx And I can't believe people are actually asking you outright if you're pregnant. That is so RUDE. What do you say to them? I would tell them it's none of their business and it's not their place to ask, it is their place to be _told_ about a pregnancy. This only happened to me once and it made me so angry. Why people think they have a right to this information is beyond me. Argh, so cross for you!

withlovemom I'm fine thank you :) How are you? Do you have a date for the 20 week scan?

Lilesmom that's great Simon is thriving I'm so happy :) I know it is a bit of journey ahead of you before you can be sure he is definitely ok but it sounds like he has had a positive start and that's just great. Sorry to hear your blood pressure tablets make you sick :( :( I hope everything settles asap and you can get off them xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! How is everyone?

Discoria, BIG BIG BIG hugs to you doll. im so sorry for your but you have an amazing outlook on things given the situation. You are very strong and if there is anything to take from this terrible time its to know that you will be that much stronger and hopefully be even more closer (if possible) to your hubby. My hubby and I are very close and have gone though just about every test you can go through in life and he was my rock and just made me fall in love with him all over again. Sending you peacefull thoughts hun. glad to hear that everything cleared naturally and hope you are back to ttc soon! xoxo

Smiler, how are you hun? Im not too familiar with home births and all that since I have yet to make it far enough to even look into but I hope that no matter what path you choose, that you and your LO are happy and healthy :hugs:

Liles, sooo ohappy to hear that Simon is thriving and that you guys are doing well. Is he a good sleeper? Hope you are getting rest and loving mommy-hood! :cloud9:

Withlove, hope you are doing well! :D

babybemine, I too feel the same way with seeing pregnant women everywhere and hearign about pregnnacy annoucments too. Hope that you are able to get away from those that keep asking you about babies and you are able to breathe.

:wave: to anyone Ive missed and hope everyone is well!

AFM~ just got back from a wonderful vaca with my hubby. Although it really wasnt a "vacation" it was still nice to get away. To not have to think about dr's appts and bloodwork and US's was nice for a week! lol had an appt with my RE this morning and he did an US. Everything looked great and my hcg is now at 24. I had 3 follies on my right and I think 2 on my left and he said that everything seems to me working just fine. We are going to wait one cycle and then start trying next cycle. He wants us to do natural for 3 months and then we will go from there. I will more than likely be on lovenox shots with my next pregnancy as well. From the looks of it, I think I should O within the next week or so but I have no idea what CD I am lol. Oh well, keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

smiler thanks xx
hope alls well with u xxx

amy glad all was looking good at ur app xxx
glad ur break did u some good too xxxx
fx for u nest cycle xxxxxxxxx

disco ria and babybemine , hugs xxx

hi and hugs to all. hope alls well xx

AFM. I had friends over yest, I had no time to tidy house day before so I got up at 6 and stayed up to tidy it in between simons feeds and pumping, 
bad idea, I went into mini meltdown with poor OH last nt, I was so tired I was crying. 
OH took simon but he couldn't get him to settle and simon was crying.
I had been giving out over not getting help or sleep so OH kept tellin me to go to bed , he would mind him. but all I could think about was simon cryin so I was crying !!
I came downstairs about 10 times saying just give him to me. 
then OH got odd cos I was implying he couldn't look after him (which I kinda was cos I know I could have settled him :) ). 
so que big fight and laura having mini meltdown. 
don't u just love hormones !!!!


----------



## Smiler82

Awwww Lilesmom :hugs: :hugs: It's ok to have a barney every now and again!!! How are you feeling today? I'm sure real friends wouldn't mind if the place was a tip - you should've left it and waited to see if they offered to do some tidying haha ;) I guess there are bound to be days where the baby just won't settle and people will get ratty with each other. And in your case especially of course you're going to be a little anxious and over-protective of your little one. But I'm sure this kind of thing is totally normal, you're still adjusting to life with a baby. I fully expect to do similar things lol :D And yeah of course hormones settling back down are bound to be part of the problem. But ultimately I'm sure everything will be fine (at least that's what I keep telling myself!!)

How is everyone else doing? I hope you are all ok. Mommylov I'm so pleased you had a good holiday I hope it was good for you to get away from everything for a little while xx

AFM I'm a little annoyed - the MW rang me yesterday and said my iron levels are still too low. Not too bad, but not where they want them to be. This happened 6 weeks ago at my 28 week appt and since then I've been taking supplements. So for them to still be too low is really annoying because she said if my levels don't get up then they won't let me have a home birth :( :( Hopefully continuing with the supplements will get them where they need to be, but since it's already been 6 weeks and I only have 2 weeks til my 36 week checks I don't know if I'll get them up to where they need to be. If my 36 week checks aren't good enough they won't let me have a home birth. So I am really frustrated!! Of course I will do whatever is best for me and for baby but still, it's really disappointing :(


----------



## mommylov

Laura, Im so glad that OH was able to calm Simon. Its totally normal how youre feeling hun... hope you get some more rest and feel better soon.

Smiler, hugs hun. I hope your iron comes back up to normal and that you are able to have your home birth. BIG hugs hun!!!!!

:wave: to everyone!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx
smiler im much better again thanks xxx
I know my friends couldn't care less but I was prob being a bit proud wanting to say I can have a clean house and look after my bub :) 
I paid for it with tiredness , ha ha. bye bye pride :)
my iron was low ish while preg, I was on supplements , I was only on one every second day cos my iron was only alittle low, it never went up just didn't go down more. 
until after simon. 
are u taking one a day?
my friend was on 2 a day while preg cos hers was so low, 
maybe u would need higher dose to up it? 
I was on 2 a day after simon cos mine went down more,
got tested again today so il know in a while if its ok or not.
hope urs rights itself honey xxxxxxx
try doing it with diet too hon, more red meat and spinach :) xxx

hi amy, thanks xxxxxxxxxxx
hugs :) 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies and Happy Friday! :)


----------



## withlovemom

hello ladies....

mommylove, i m glad u had a good vacation with DH..
good to know that ur levels r also good..
all d best for ur next cycle hon..sending lots of baby dust ur way...

lilesmom..hope u r feeling better n d tiredness is gone...

smiler..sorry to hear that ur iron levels r down..hope ur scan n check-up goes well..
and like u said, whether home-birth or not..u gotta go with whatever is best for u n ur baby...keeping my fingers crossed for u hon..

discoria...hope u r feeling better dear..

babybemine..what is happening at ur end?? keep us posted..

AFM..nothing much to say really....work is really hectic these days.. i m hardly getting any time to sit n hold my small little bump n talk to the baby.. i m not quite sure but i think i have started feeling kicks...it feels like sudden muscle pain in my middle abdomen and a little on d left side... is that how kicks r supposed to feel?? i m really confused... especially after knowing that i have an anterior placenta... i can use some help here...how were ur baby's initial kicks feeling?? do let me know.. i m also going to ask my doc when i go for my next scan, which is on the 25th of july.. I hope n pray all goes well..

hugs n prayers to all...


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

withlovemom , im afraid that sounds more like stretching or ligament pain than movement. but I could be totally wrong xxx
how far along r u now hon? 
my kicks were never painfull as such, some times he used to hit my bladder though and panic me I was gonna wee myself :)

no news here, we r doin good now thank god xxx

hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## Smiler82

Hey everyone,

how are we all doing? Hope all is well xx

withlovemom you know I found it so hard to determine when I was feeling movement but once I realised I was, the best way I can describe it is like a muscle twitch. So not pain - if it's actually painful I would agree with Lilesmom that it's your tummy growing (which is still a great thing! Shows s/he is getting bigger!) but if it feels more like a twitch then it could be baby. Like do you ever get twitchy thighs or calves after exercising, do you know what I mean? When they just 'jump' in one small area of their own accord...not sure if I'm explaining it well but that's what the baby's kicks felt like to me.

Lilesmom I'm so pleased to hear things are going well :) Can you really believe you have a baby or is it like he's always been part of the family? On the one hand I can't imagine having a baby but then I think of my niece and nephew and it's like they've always been with us, if you know what I mean! Sounds crazy :wacko:

AFM I'm a much happier bunny :) The MW came round on Saturday to check the suitability of the house for a water birth and the first thing she did was apologise for being 'off' the last time I saw her. She has a student MW with her and apparently as soon as I left last time, the student said "don't you like doing home births then?" and she realised she'd been quite negative and she didn't mean to be at all. She explained she'd been working 6 days in a row and had been on call, and was knackered so she was really sorry if she put us off at all as that wasn't how she meant to come across. She is always so lovely and friendly it was easy to forgive her :) I know she works hard.

So anyway this time she was much more positive and we talked over everything and made me feel a lot better. I just need to get the iron up. At 28 weeks it was 10.6, at 33 weeks it went DOWN to 10.4 but at 34 weeks it went back up to 10.7 so it's going the right way. Needs to be at 11 minimum. At the very least DH is pleased to have an excuse to have steak for dinner :D


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!

Smiler, thats great that your MW is back on board with a home birth for you! Understandable that she was tired from working 6 days in a row and Im glad that you were able to forgive her for being a little curt. Im so happy for you hun!

Laura, how are you and Simon doing??

Withlove, Im not sure what kicks feel like :( but from what Ive heard, its more like bubbles or gas lol I hope things let up at work for you too so that you can rub that bumpb of yours and talk to your Lo! :)

Discoria, how are you holding up hun? Continue to stay that strong and pos person you are doll! :hugs:

babybemine, how are you doing?

:wave: to anyone Ive missed! :)


----------



## withlovemom

Hello all

Lilesmom n Smiler ..thanx for sharing ur experiences darlings:hugs::hugs:..from what u guys have told me..i think what i felt was just d streltetching n not kicks... have not felt any twitches like u have mentioned...its just that i am 19+1 now n getting little anxious to feel d kicks i guess.. but thanx a lot for ur reply..atleast now i m not confused....

Mommylove:hugs::hugs: hon..thanx for ur kind words..how r u doin now?? how many days more for d TTC to begin?? all d best for d comin cycle..m sure everything will go great..

Discoria n babybemine..hope u both r doin fine...

Hugs n prayers to all....


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning/afternoon ladies! :wave: Hope everyone is doign well!!!!

withlove, thanks hun! We are waiting for af to show before we can ttc again. Should be in the next few weeks but Ive been trying to use internet cheepies to see if I O and I still have yet to get a +. I was hoping that I was going to O at the end of last week or this week but I dont know now. I guess time will tell! :)


----------



## Smiler82

Aw I'm sorry withlovmom hate for you to be disappointed :( Must be so frustrating to have the placenta getting in the way. But still, stretching and growing pains are all good things :hugs:

Mommylov so sorry you are still waiting for a new cycle. I don't know what your past experiences were like but for me everything was totally mucked up after the mcs and drove me mad waiting for AF or OV, but then I have PCOS too so my cycles were always stupidly long and all over the place. I just hope yours settle v soon xx


----------



## mommylov

thanks Smiler... I think I have healed pretty "normally" after each MC. The PA told me that she expected to me have a period about the 1st or 2nd week of August but given how my US went I was hoping that it was going to be sooner but maybe not. I guess I just need to have patience. lol


----------



## withlovemom

hi ladies..

Ok this might sound a little weird.. but since yesterday i am feeling some punching feeling against my vagina from inside... it is not painful at all but it is something that i have never felt before..it lasts only for a couple of minutes n it must have happened atleast 9/10 times in the last two days..

i m getting little tensed...DH is away for work n my dad has come home to give me company..but i dont want to say anything to him as he might get worried..i m due for my check-up n US on the 25th of July..should i call my doctor or wait till d 25th?? if it is d baby's movements or kicks,then nothing like it..but i m just worried coz its so low n almost at d cervix..


----------



## mommylov

withlove, Im sure its nothing to worry about but Im so sorry that I cant giv eyou a real answer as Im not really familiar what kicks and what not are suppose to feel like. :( 

Hugs to you hun!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx
withlovemom im not sure what it is ,sorry.
if it is something that is worryin u go to doc, 
better to feel silly (not that u should but I know I did when I went in twice and nothing wrong :) ), hten regret something later.
having said that it is normal to have pressure down there and could be lightening pains? or stretching, but if it worries u I would def get it checked xxx
I wouldn't wait till 25 , maybe ring ur carer and ask? xxx


----------



## Smiler82

I get that all the time!! Started for me around the 18 - 20 week mark I'm sure. I always assumed it was the baby kicking, sometimes was v uncomfortable, especially when sat down! Don't get it quite as much now as he is head down but I feel it when he has hiccups :) I think tho is worth ringing your doc to be doubly sure, hate to say for sure it's fine when obviously I don't know anything medical xxx


----------



## withlovemom

thanx for ur replies ladies..

i rang my doc.. ..he said it could be baby's kicking n this is not unheard of..the baby still has plenty of space inside to move around & must be changing its position very often & might b lying with its legs down when i feel d thuds against d cervix.... he said there is nothing to worry about as long as i m not feeling any pain / cramping.. 

He has called me for my scheduled scan n check-up on 25th July, when i will be 20weeks3days..

Phew..What a relief..


----------



## Smiler82

Oh good! I had a feeling it would be the baby but would never want to discourage someone from calling their doc if unsure about anything. So - congratulations on feeling the first kicks!! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hurray all good so xxx
simon was sideways for ages nd then head down which explains why i didnt feel it xxx
always better to doc check just in case xxx

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hi ladies..

How r u all dooin today??

my appointment has got postponed as doc was not available for some personal reasons..now i have to meet him on the 30th of July....5 more days to go....i always get nervous as each scan approaches...praying that all goes well n keepin my fingers crossed...

Hugs n prayers to all u lovely ladies..


----------



## DiscoRia

Hi Ladies, 

I've officially started my summer break. I have one and a half weeks alone in the house before a friend comes to visit for a week, then 4 days in london and 4 days with friends in scotland then it's our 1 year wedding anniversary! It's going to be a busy summer :sleep:

withlovemom, I can totally understand your worry leading up to scans. It only makes sense that you want everything to be perfect, so your biggest fear rears it's ugly head! I am sure everything will be fine, after all, you're feeling the little one already! Just breathe :) Congratulations on the kicks ;) xx

Smiler, I am so happy that your midwife is on board for your homebirth! It must have been such a relief for you when she explained what happened before. Now rest up and keep eating that steak ;) 

Mommylove, fingers crossed for AF (I never thought I'd ever say that!) Have you had a normal cycle otherwise? I only ask because my cm has followed it's usual pattern so I'm hoping to see AF 'on time'. Thank you for your kind words too, they mean a lot xx

I'm in the 2nd half of this cycle for sure... just waiting for my period to show up to start ttc again. Hubby has been really supportive and I just realised it's been 4 weeks since my mc. Some days I feel like my old self, others I feel like a stronger version of myself and then there are the bad days. I'm taking each day at a time and focusing on living all aspects of life, not just living for the hope of having a baby. 

Thank you ALL for your beautiful words and kind thoughts. All this caring energy you give out is amazing... Thank you :) I know I can come here and moan too, that I don't have to be Mary Poppins ;) I guess when I am having a bad day, I tend to distance myself from the outside world. I write to myself rather than others and want to be quiet more than anything else. I am making sure I get what I need emotionally and spiritually though and the things I wrote to myself when I was raw with emotion have helped to get me through the darker days. 

I still have bad days, like when I found out a friend of my is pregnant with dates almost identical to mine... or this weekend when I saw the inlaws for the first time since the mc and the sympathetic looks and extra affection just made me feel sad. 

BUT 

today is a new day and there is so much to live for right now! So don't worry, I know that I can come here and find what I need, what ever that may be. You ladies ROCK! :happydance:

Have a wonderful week xx


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: :hugs: Discoria :hugs: You do whatever you need to hun, if a bad day means keeping to yourself then that's fair enough. If you want to come on here and rant about the unfairness of it all then go right ahead. It is really hard when you suffer what we have all suffered then someone you love tells you they are pregnant. That happened to me like every month for about 5 months after one of my losses and it was very hard...and I did rant a lot online!! It's a safe place so let out whatever you need. So pleased to hear you are having good days too though, every day is one step closer to your rainbow baby xx

Withlovemom FX for your scan tomorrow :hugs: Scans can be so nerve-wracking, just hope everything is looking fine and you can relax afterwards. Hope you get some good pics xx

AFM not much news, my iron levels are 0.1 away from the minimum they like them to be for a home birth, so that's a little frustrating but I still have time to get them up x

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope you all are doing well! :flower:



DiscoRia said:


> Mommylove, fingers crossed for AF (I never thought I'd ever say that!) Have you had a normal cycle otherwise? I only ask because my cm has followed it's usual pattern so I'm hoping to see AF 'on time'. Thank you for your kind words too, they mean a lot xx

thanks hun! Im 3dpo and its been 4 weeks since my MC completed so I think Im back on track. CM seems to be following the right pattern as well :thumbup: Af should show in about 11 +/- days and she better! :trouble: As soo and she comes and goes, we will offically be bck to ttc! :happydance:
So glad that you are staying positive. You have so many wonderful things coming up this summer and I hope that you enjoy them all!

Smiler, Im hoping that your iron levels are back to where they need to be but with it being so close, maybe they will still be ok with home birth? :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Hi Laura! Hope you and yoru little milkyface are well!

:wave: to everyone and hope this finds you all well! :flower:


----------



## mommylov

withlove, so sorry our apt got pushed but congrats on feeling the baby move! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

discoria u hve ve the best attitude xxxx
glad u r doin so well x
down days r so normal but it gets less and less painfull with time xx

smiler hope ur iron levels go up xxxx
its very close so it should xx

amy hoping the witch shows her ugly mug on time xx

not mucch news here, simon got his shots oday, not as awfull s i thouht.
he is sleeping um off now on top of me :)


hope everyone is well xxxx
hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## withlovemom

Hello ladies...

Discoria...u r such a strong hearted n motivating person even through ur tough days..
I really admire ur positivity n m glad u have some nicely planned days coming ahead as a vacation etc....hope u get AF as per the scheduled timing n u get a go ahead to TTC again..lots of hugs hon....

Smiler..how r u doin dear?? hope ur iron levels come up soon hon..

Mommylove...hope AF shows soon n u can start d TTC soon... keepin my fingers crossed for u..

Lilesmom..how r u n little Simon doin??

AFM, had my scan n check-up..n yes things are progressing well..I have also started feeling movements on the outside..a small part of my tummy jerks like getting spasms/twitches when d baby moves inside..hubby can also see that n is thrilled for the same..so all in all everything is moving along fine..& I Thank God for that..
I know i should stop worrying before every scan..but no matter how much ever i try,i end up in a little over-whelmed state of mind....hope i do better next time..have a follow up check-up in two weeks again..


----------



## withlovemom

After reading the past couple of posts, i just realised how supportive all u lovely ladies are..n this group is turning out to be a place where we can always share our thoughts,fears or anything that comes across our mind & always get tremendous support and comfort... I love u all for being so nice n caring..

Will always keep all u ladies in my prayers..

Lots n lots of hugs to all..


----------



## Smiler82

:hugs: withlovemom yes this thread has been a saviour to us all at certain times hasn't it, so great we've been able to share all our thoughts, fears etc and know someone is always there for a virtual hug :hug:

So pleased your scan went well and you've been feeling more movement, so reassuring but the nerves are always there eh! Even now I am nervous, despite me feeling him hiccup :) He hiccups literally every day, I hope it isn't too tiring for him :)

Lilesmom hope Simon is ok after his injections, so sweet and special for you two to just be cuddled up together it must be so lovely xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

withlovemom soo glad ur scan went really well xx
im very gratefull for all ye girls too, xxx

we r good thanks , simon asleep on me again :)
i is nice smiler :) xx

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Just wanted to say hello and see how everyone is doing! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hiya, :)
good thanks amy, xx hope u r too xx

i went back swimming today hurray, i missed it lots. :)
im gonna go once a week now and OH is gonna mind prince milky :)
i get some me time ;)
i also bought myself some clothes.im down 24 pounds ,most of this in first 3 weeks but sure it has to slow down, so i bought myself some incentive clothes :) some fit me now, some little tight on purpose. :) not overly so just enough so il get into um soon :)
milky is still a bit sleepy from injections but his tummy is a million hundred times better from his comfort formula. thank god it worked. poor simon was in pain and i was wrecked from no sleep and stressing over him . 

hope everyone is well xxx
hi an dhugs to all xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awesome Laura!! :)


----------



## DiscoRia

Hey Ladies,

LilesMom, it must be so nice to pick up loved pasttimes again and swimming is so relaxing I find, I don't go swimming enough! 

My period started today so I'm happy that we're moving on from the mc, but my flow is pretty light. Guess I just need to be patient and give my body a chance to settle back into it's own rhythm. 

Apart from that I'm enjoying lovely sunny breezy weather in the Italian alps and we're about to go for a nice walk on a trail to a nearby village that we've never been to before. I can't decide whether to bring a camera to capture it or whether to try and stay present in the experience. Either way I'm excited :) now just got to get my dh off the sofa... he's nodded off! 

Have a wonderful weekend lovely ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

disco ria did u decide on camera or no? 
im veyr bad at taking pics cos do prefer to enjoy it rather than take pics but then im sorry later :) maybe combine both , limit ourselves to a few pics and then put camera away in a bag :) hope u had a lovely walk :)
my first af was very light too hon, its normal. 
when u think u will feel ready for ttc? not rushing u just asking, ignore if u dont wanna answer and i wont mind :) xxxx
hope ur keeping well xxx

hi and hugs to all , no news here really , just checking in :)
simon slept for 8 hrs straight past 2 nts , now his tummy is ok again he is back to being the best baby ever :) xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hi ladies..

Discoria...glad ur body is getting back on track...hope u r havin a good relaxing vacation hon..

Lilesmom..Woww..u started swimming again...i m sure it must b great feeling to get back to ur hobbies...n so happy to know that Simon's stomach is better now n he is being a good boy :) :)

Smiler hw u doin hon?? 

Mommylove, whats happenin at ur end...

Nothin much at my end..all going ok..just wanted 2 say hi..

Hugs n prayers 2 all..


----------



## lilesMom

glad alls well sweetie xxx :) xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hello ladies :hi:

Aww lilesmom I'm so pleased Simon is better :) Can't believe you're getting 8 hours sleep a night, that's awesome! What a good little boy :)

Withlovemom glad all is going ok with you, you feeling a bit more relaxed now?

Discoria did you have a nice walk? Must be so lovely to be in such gorgeous surroundings :) Know what you mean about photos - I have a DSLR and really enjoy a bit of photography but sometimes it can totally take over the experience and sometimes is just nicer to not take snaps and concentrate on what's going on. Like I never take photos at parties in particular because I don't want to miss out on chatting and socialising :)

Mommylov how are you hun? Hopefully AF will be here in the next week or so looking at your chart? Will you be ttcing again this cycle? Hope you're doing ok sweetie :hugs:

AFM nothing new really...waiting on results on my last iron test so FX. I saw the GP yesterday and she was really not bothered about me being a little bit below the minimum, she reckons a home birth will be fine and it's just the MWs sticking to the rules. Which is understandable, I know they have to work within guidelines etc but the fuss there's been over such a small blip does seem silly. So I was pleased with what my doc said and when I speak to the MW tomorrow I will tell her.

Apart from that, am just tired. NEARLY finished work! Can't wait to be a lady of leisure...baby better not be early!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! :wave: Hoe is everyone doing?

Smiler, youre getting so close!! I hope these next results show your iron as being perfect!

Withlove, hi babe! Not much going on with me. I was sick at home yesterday so I didnt go to work and DH has Bronchitis so he is on meds :( 11DPO so just waiting for AF to show. Hoping that DH is nice and healthy by then!

Laura, how are you and prince milky doing?

:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx
smiler when its such a small difference, no reason why it should come against u surely, best of luck in persuading mw xxx
simon doesnt sleep 8 hrs every nt but does a few nts a week so i get a good break :) 
great boy :)

we had hosp app yest, they reckon he has heart flow murmur now too, could be innocent meaning harmless but they wanna check it out. 
as if he hasnt enough coming against him but anyway, fx its one of the harmless ones xx

hi amy how u doin hon? xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!! 

Hi Laura :wave: Im so sorry to hear about Simon's murmur but Impraying for you both and hope that its realy nothing. I dont know too much about it but I believe that you have your angel watching over you guys! :kiss:

Disco, your walk sounds like it was amazing! Did you ever take any pics?

withlove, how are you doing babe?

Smiler, whats happening with you? Any word on your iron and if you are good to go?

:wave: to everyone!

AFM~ I started to have the slightest tinger after my temp drop yesterday but FF isnt ready to call it CD1 just yet. Im thinking that the spotting will become heavier this afternoon... hopefully. When it does get hevier, then I will change it to spotting and then maybe it will show as CD1. :D


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello Ladies

Just a little update from me. I decided not to take the camera (also a DSLR that was a present from the in-laws and I love it!) but I took a few pics on my phone. We found several patches of fragole di bosco - forest strawberries - that delayed our trip for over an hour and ended up with us getting a little greedy and both getting stung by the same wasp! The strawberries were so yummy though and the walk was taxing but relaxing and made us feel great :D 

LilesMom, I really hope Simon is ok and that his murmur is harmless. You three are in my heart xx Also, it's totally ok to ask :) We'd planned on starting ttc straight away. Or rather, ttc in the relaxed way we were before the mc, but it turns out that dh is going to be in Germany during my likely fertile period, so this month is a no go. It makes me feel sad that we're missing out on a month. Especially when so many people conceive soon after a mc... BUT it's ok. It just means I have another month to focus on me and be stress free and not counting days and stuff. Good prep for going back to relaxed ttc :)

Withlovemom, Holiday is really relaxed so far, our friend is over at the moment and we went to the most beautiful lake today. I want to go back asap with my bathing suit so I can jump in. Today I waded in as far as my shorts would let me and it felt so good :D 

Smiler I really hope your mw is on board. With such a small difference, I agree with your GP. Stand up for what you want :) 

MommyLov, I hope AF is in full swing for you soon :) xx 

I hope you ladies are looking forward to a wonderful weekend, Take Care xx


----------



## mommylov

Awww so sorry to hear about the wasps but Im sure they were worth it for the strawberries! :D

AF arrived this afternoon in full effect!!!! Offically trying to conceive my miracle!!!!


----------



## DiscoRia

Here are what little pics I took in our walk last weekend, they basically tell the story if excited to find a few strawberries, uber excited to find more, then the mission that became my husband clambering up the side of the mountain to get more. So much fun :)

The other picture I took today at the lake we visited. I'm so excited to have found a closer alternative to the sea side :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130803_224902.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20130809_224728.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

disco ria ur walk , pics and strawberries look lovely :) xxx
everything does happen for a reason even if we dont know what :)
so maybe another month wait is needed and conditions be perfect for u and bub next month xxx hope ur ok about it, i know waiting is hard xxx
my OH went away fpr over 5 weeks after my mmc , just as we would hve been allowed try, was hard at the time but better in long run xxx

amy hurray for af and ttc xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxx

we r better today, news has sunk in and i know things can be fine with his heart, its more often not harmfull so il keep that in mind xx


----------



## Smiler82

Short post as am on phone!

Lilesmom I'm so sorry about the heart murmur :hugs: poor little mite been thru enough already. I know kids who've had them tho and not been a problem so FX is the same for Simon. Sending him lots of cuddles xx

Discoria lovely pics :) Sorry your Dh is away at the crucial time tho is so frustrating to feel you're missing a chance but could be for the best, extra time to heal and get yourself back to full strength ohysically and emotionally xx

Yay for AF mommylov!!!

AFM am good to go on a home birth xx


----------



## withlovemom

Hi ladies..

Lilesmom...hope Simon is feelin better n there is nothing to worry about..It is so hard to imagine little kids havin any troubles...I wil keep him in my prayers...

Discoria...lovely snaps..n m so happy u r havin a relaxed time.. I know it probably could b a bit frustrating to loose a cycle...my DH did not want to TTC for 6 months after my MMC in June 2012.. just somethin that had got stuck in his head that the year 2012 was not going well for us n MMC just made him feel so even more..n they wr d hardest 6 months for me..but he was lovely n supportive throught out.. Knowing d kind of positivity u have towards everything in life, I m sure u wil take ur month long wait in a right spirit.. :) :)

Mommylove...yeppie AF is here...so now d TTC countdown begins..FX for u hon..sending lots of baby dust ur way...

Smiler... I m so glad u r getting to go ahead wid home birth.. afterall, it is somethin that u have always wanted...m sure all will go well..r u gettin little anxious now that u r so close??? ur little bundle of joy is on its way soon :) :) m so excited for u dear.. :)

AFM, all is goin ok so far..baby is pretty active these days.. it starts wiggling n moving a lot after i eat somethin sweet... DH loves to feel d baby roll around..n it feels pretty awesome to see d movements on d outside on my bump.. we both r enjoying every bit of it :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi again :)

smiler hurray, congrats xx happy pushing :) 
would def have loved to be allowed a home birth, imagine tellin ur Lo later they live where they were born, something very speacial about it xxx

withlovemom ive abig smile on my face from ur description of bub moving :)
it is great isnt it :) xxxx enjoy every second :) xxx

hugs to all xx


----------



## babybemine

hey everyone. Not a lot of bd done this month but a few were done at the right time so fx for this cycle. Did not do anything special this cycle. Will know by the end of the week if things worked.


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: babybemine xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Fingers crossed for u babybemine...
Sending lots of babydust ur way..:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## magicwhisper

Hello can I join in. 

I am 21 my oh is 20 we are try number one and have been doing for 4 months


----------



## lilesMom

hi welcome, best o luck in ttc xx :)
2 days till ov :) happy bd-ing :)


----------



## magicwhisper

Hello :D thank you xD


----------



## Smiler82

Hey everyone

welcome Magic Whisper :hi: hope you find the positive attitude on this thread helpful :)

How is everyone doing? I know I could click back to read but my brain is frazzled and I'm tired and a bit grumpy haha. I can't remember where everyone is but I hope you're all ok. Lilesmom I can't remember if you said you have some appts soon for Simon - if so good luck I really hope he stays well and you get nothing but good news from your docs xx

withlovemom how are you feeling? Do you have any more appts coming up or anything?

Everyone else hope you are all happy and healthy xxx

Not much news from me - though getting annoyed with the MWs as they keep ringing me up about my iron and nagging me. The MW DH spoke to who said I was fine for a home birth rang me a couple of days ago just to say I would be "in serious trouble" if I bleed a lot after birth. Well dur - anyone who bleeds a lot after birth could be in trouble. It's only an IF it's not a certainty. I spent a couple of days being really annoyed over it but I'm too tired now! We've got the pool, my GP said my levels were fine, so we are happy. Then the MW said I'd have to sign a disclaimer so I think all the hassling is just making sure I don't sue them or something!!

I feel ready now. I didn't think I was but now I'm happy for bubs to arrive when he wants to. I've not had any signs or anything, and part of me still can't really believe I'm actually going to have a baby! But at the same time I feel quite relaxed about it, not scared for labour or anything which I think is the hypnobirthing coming into play :) I've been having some serious hot flushes today which is annoying, guess it's just hormones going a bit crazy!

xx


----------



## magicwhisper

Hello :D ash I bet you are excited to see your lo!


----------



## mommylov

Smiler.. I really hope the MW's let up on the phone calls! I cant believe your time has come. Youre going to be an earth mommy any day now!!!!! :D


----------



## babybemine

Boo for this cycle AF is here. Have to get ahold of the doc and see where we wants us to start now since we have been on break since the MC.


----------



## withlovemom

Hi Magicwhisper..welcome to this forum..

Smiler...take d well deserved rest hon.. n i hope n pray tht ur MF goes ahead with whatever u want without creating too much hassle..yes I had a check-up 3 days back..n it was a routine one..things r progressing fine by God's grace..

Babybemine..oh hon..sorry AF is here...
So u gonna meet doc n discuss how to go further??

Hi n hugs to everyone else..


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

magic, welcome dear :)

Withlove, how are you feeling hun?

Babebemine, so sorry for af :(

Smiler, thinking of ya.. any progress???

Laura, :kiss:

:wave: to anyone I have missed! Happy friday! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx 
hope eveery1 is well xx

babybemine soz , stupid af xxx hugs xxx

smiler hugs too, last bit of preg is hard xxx not much longer now till cuddles xxxx

hi amy happy fri /:) xxx

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

hello

sorry af got you


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I'm so sorry babybemine :hugs: when do you see your doc?

Withlovemom yay for a good checkup xxx

Aww mommylov thank you, I nearly cried at that thought, an earth mummy...I still think of the little ones we lost, we are so grateful to be in the position we are in now but will never forget our first two babies. Is hard to believe it's really going to happen soon. No signs of anything happening yet.. I turn 40 weeks on Monday and see the midwife on Wednesday and will have a sweep I hope, if nothing else is happening.

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx
exciting smiler :) its gonna be soon now no matter what even if u (hope not but~) go over xxxx

withlovemom hi xxx

magic how goes the tww xxx fast, with bfp at the end i hope :) xx

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## magicwhisper

how is everyone else?

i am good keeping myself busy haha :D


----------



## lilesMom

all good here, simon is awake so im keeping it short :)

hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## mommylov

babybemine, Im so sorry af showed. What is your dr saying about the next step?

Smiler, anxiously awaiting an update from you!

Laura, hugs to you and Simon!

Magic, the dreaded tww... hope it flies by!

:wave: to everyone!!!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

haha thankyou i hope so too :haha:


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

Hope everyone is ok! Magicwhisper FX for testing soon. Lilesmom how is Simon doing? How about you? Do you feel all settled into motherhood now? I still can't believe it's really going to happen...worrying will be rubbish at it!!

No news from me, I will officially be overdue in 30 mins, lol. I don't mind for now, just hope he doesn't hang around too long! Induction is the last thing I want so of course am worrying about it! X


----------



## babybemine

Good luck Smiler.

Af has been weird this cycle. Had one full day and then it skipped two days and then came back for a light day and now a day of spotting. Took a test and it was negative. Holding off on the doctor for this cycle as we go on vacation for our anniversary in a few weeks. Will be on vacation for 2 weeks If we get pregnant naturally then so be it but not going to do injectables just yet. 

Having a down day today. Frustrated that all this is happening. I will go on but just feeling down for today.

Happy for all of you that have babies on the way.

Is it common for my hormones to be off after a pregnancy. I keep gaining weight and I am the most that I have ever weighed right now.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh hun I'm sorry :hugs: it's very normal for hormones to be all over the place. With my losses it took ages and ages for things to settle. I din't know about the relationship between hormones and weight, but I certainly gained weight because I was so upset and turned to food and stopped exercising. I think you're right to just look forward to your holiday, just give yourself a little more time to come to terms with your loss and everything else that's been going on. Breaks can be a really great thing x


----------



## withlovemom

babybemine...hugs to u hon...
what u r feelin its completely natural...
glad u have a vacation planned ahead..it wil give u a break from this constant thinking..
n i wil keep my fingers crossed tht it happens naturally for u hon...

Smiler...awww...m soo excited hon...
LO will be on its way soon...anytime now..:) :)
Good luck hon :) :)

Hi n hugs to everyone else..


----------



## mommylov

:hugs: to you babybemine.. I know that feeling all too well. We'll get there hun. I know its so hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel but its there hun. Dont lose hope!

Hope everyone is doing well! Nothing new with me.. just waiting for +OPK. :)


----------



## magicwhisper

No nothing new in the ttw


----------



## mommylov

magicwhisper said:


> No nothing new in the ttw

All we can do is wait during the tww... :coffee:


----------



## magicwhisper

yeap :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler82 said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! Magicwhisper FX for testing soon. Lilesmom how is Simon doing? How about you? Do you feel all settled into motherhood now? I still can't believe it's really going to happen...worrying will be rubbish at it!!
> 
> No news from me, I will officially be overdue in 30 mins, lol. I don't mind for now, just hope he doesn't hang around too long! Induction is the last thing I want so of course am worrying about it! X

u will be great dont worry, its not rocket science, most important thing is loving them and u got that in spades :)
yeah im happy being a mom and i think im a good one :) hee hee
simon is great thanks, . he had physio yest she was very happy with him.
i found out yest too that i get my grant so i can stay home with simon and still get some pay, its great, i wouldnt have gone back to work anyway but would have really struggled on just OH wage :)
hoping bub decides to exit for u soon xxx


im just back from doc have mastisis and sinus infection, doh!!
have steroids and antibs now so should be flying soon :) 
hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine hugs xxx
hope u feel better soon xx
i gained 21 pounds after my mmc hon xx i wasnt eating right at all, 
i couldnt help it cos i felt so bad xx hugs
dont be hard on urself xx

hi withlovemom :)

amy fx for pos opk soon xx

magic , testing soon ;) exciting fx xx

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom :) I'm sure you are a good mum! So pleased Simon is doing well and physio was so happy with him that's excellent xx Sorry for the mastitis tho, ouch :( Can you still feed? FX the tablets work v quickly x

Had a sweep this afternoon. I am 2cms dilated and she could feel the head and membranes (bleurgh!). Sorry if TMI but have had some blood since plus loe back ache. Not sure if it really means anything's going to happen...excited but nervous too xx


----------



## magicwhisper

its close for you then :D

im okay not long now haha :D its our month off ttc so i don't have much hope. however i got more vitamins today, the other half has cod liver oil and multi vitamins, selenium and zinc. And i have more folic acid and a multi vitamin - vegetarian of course


----------



## lilesMom

2 cms is great hon, things r slowly on their way so chick ;) hurray
todays sweep could help speed things up for u now., . fx :)
she tried to do a sweep on me at just over 38 weeks, i had some bloody mucus but nothing happened but i was early . u r full term and had already gone 2 cms ur self so could work for u, exciting :)
hope it does hon. so close to cuddles :)

my boobs arent that sore actually . id say i caught it early . 
i feel more fluey than sore. yest eve they were really sore for few hours, i was even crying it was so sore but only for a little bit. was weird.
thank god it went with pain killers ;)
u can still feed with mastisis , its encouraged.
but bf didnt work for us, i switched to expressing after few days.
then at 2 months i switched him to all comfort formula cos he got colicky. 
he was gettin comfort formula and my milk. but cos comfort formula is thicker he started choking on my milk so i just give him formula now. 
im weaning, hence mastisis :) nearly done with pumping altogether now thank god.
looking forward to ur good news soon :) xxx
best of luck, u will do great ;)
just remember each step of labour is step closer to LO . sounds flaky but helps to keep in mind when actually in labour :)


----------



## lilesMom

magic often relaxed month off is when it does happen :)
less stress seems to do the trick for lots of people xx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, Im sorry to hear you arent feeling well. I hope you get better soon hun!!! Cant believe Simon is 2+ months old already!!!!!

Smiler, EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEk! I have butterflies in my tummy.. so excited for you!

Magic, its amazing what a little zen time does :)


----------



## magicwhisper

thanks, i am hoping it works for us


----------



## lilesMom

amy thanks xxx he was 12 weeks yest so closer to 3 months, :)
time really does fly :)

magi fx for u xxx


----------



## babybemine

I have busted out of all my pants. I refuse to buy new clothes that are a size bigger. For the last three days I have walked 3+ miles. Plan on going out in a few for another walk. I am determined to lose this weight. Keeping a journal and tracking the food I eat and the exercise I am doing. 

My mind wants to believe that I am gaining weight and that since my AF was odd this month that I could be pregnant even though I took a test and it was a BFN. Sigh this up and down each month is no fun.


----------



## mommylov

:hugs: babybemine


----------



## lilesMom

babybemine i second amy :hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

awh :( :hugs:


----------



## withlovemom

Hey Smiler...any updates hon?? :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

i second that, hope alls well smiler xx


----------



## babybemine

Was cramping so I decided to poas an ovulation stick as that was what I had on hand and it was positive. Two days earlier than normal. Still continuing to go on walks. Went to buy clothes for vacation and I went up 4 sizes in some clothing. Wasn't going to buy any clothes until I was back in my normal size but then I tried on a few of my old clothes and found that they had holes in them. I decided to bite the bullet and put on my big girl panties and bought myself a few items. Not a fan of gaining weight especially when there is not a baby in there. Ok just felt like ranting. Going to make a grocery list and then find something healthy/exercise to do. Have to stay positive.


----------



## lilesMom

u wont be in bigger clothes for long cos u sound determined now to lose weight xxx
hope u enjoy r healthy exercise xxx
im back walking now too, its high time i pushed myself a little xx
hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## babybemine

Good luck lilesmom. It all begins with doing one thing. Even it is only one push up or walking one block. I have faith we can both do it and get fit.


----------



## lilesMom

the more we do the easier it gets xxx


----------



## mommylov

<~~~ Debbie Downer so I shouldnt even be in here today but I just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all! :wave:


----------



## lilesMom

Ur welcome here any mood Amy. We cant be up all the time hugs xx


----------



## magicwhisper

if it's any help i am not in a good mood today :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

I hope you have a better day tomorrow... Im just in the dumps. Laura (lilesmom) has known me since the begining of my journey and it just still seems like Im in the same place as I was last year. :(


----------



## Smiler82

Aw guys am so sorry ppl are feeling down. It is ok to be down.tho, don't beat yourselvrs up over it and the PMA thread is here to help at those times. Huge :hugs: to you all xx

AFM am now at home aftrr a crazy few days...our boy Patrick was born on the 22nd athome and a healthy 9 ,lb 9oz! He is fine but did some damage on the way out...had a blood transfusion and plenty of stitches :( but he is ok and we're home now so we are over the moon xx


----------



## withlovemom

Smiler82 said:


> AFM am now at home aftrr a crazy few days...our boy Patrick was born on the 22nd athome and a healthy 9 ,lb 9oz! He is fine but did some damage on the way out...had a blood transfusion and plenty of stitches :( but he is ok and we're home now so we are over the moon xx


Hey Smiler....heartiest congratulations to u hon :happydance::happydance:

m sorry abt the stitches n all hon...hope u receover soon..
m glad to know that u n Patrick r doin fine now....

Enjoy ur time wid ur little bundle of joy hon....

Sending loads n loads of best wishes ur way..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## magicwhisper

Congrats to you!


----------



## mommylov

Awww Smiler, Im so happy for you hun! Sorry to hear about the stiches (OUCH!) but I hope you heal fast!


----------



## lilesMom

Amy and magic hugs xxx. Amy hurray for temp and fx fir u xx. I know how frustrated u r but u will het theresweetie and ur child will be so cherished when he or she comes along xx. Smiler congrats. Hope yr feeling ok. Stitches r sore (I got cut ). But so worth it and heal fast enough. Put witch hazel on ur pad to help heal without infection xx congrats on Patrick. Lovely name xx fine big boy xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Yay, congratulations smiler!! xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello ladies, I hope you have all enjoyed a magical weekend :) 

I'm on cd29 and enduring the second day of excrutiating boobs, like I've only ever experienced once before... when I was pregnant. I took a test yesterday morning and it was a big fat negative. Put me on a bit of a downer, but the boobs are still puzzling me. My left one is getting veiny enough for my dh to comment on it! 

Not 100% sure when AF is due because not 100% sure when I ov'd... could be due anywhere between monday and thursday. Soooooo, I'm trying not to poas again and just wait it out a bit. I'd forgotten how disappointing a bfn can be :(

I'm trying not to get too hopeful and am aware of how strong the mind can be in creating physical symptoms. Plus the kids start back at nursery this week, so work is going to get tough and I want to focus on not getting too stressed out (my biggest downfall!)

I hope you all have a wonderful week, I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## lilesMom

Disco ria. Il keep u and a hopefully bfp in my prayers xx


----------



## magicwhisper

good luck!


----------



## withlovemom

Fingers crossed for u discoria....

Hi n hugs to everyone else.. :)


----------



## babybemine

hugs to you all.
congrats on your new baby. hope you have a quick healing.
Just celebrated our 1 year wedding anniversary. We are going on vacation for two weeks after this week is over. AF should start while we are on vacay so if that happens then we prob wont deal with the RE for another cycle. We will be able to try naturally though.


----------



## lilesMom

Happy holidays bavybemine xx. Hi. Hope all are well xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi guys

sorry for being MIA recently, just adjusting :D

Discoria any news? Got everything crossed for you xx

Hope you have a great time away babybemine, hopefully it will be just what you need to recharge your batteries :)

Withlovemom how are you? Hope everything is going okay and you're feeling well :)

Lilesmom hope you and little Simon are both doing great :)

Love to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey smiled hope alls well xxx. 
we hve hard tough few weeis. Simon has silent reflux. He was prescribed zantac today so fingers crossed he be fine now . 
Hope ur managing some rest xx. 
Hi and hugs yo all


----------



## magicwhisper

update - i am just waiting for af to arrive 2 days late today >.<


----------



## Smiler82

Oh good luck magic whisper! You could test if you're late??

Lilesmom sorry about the silemt reflux :hugs: have been googling that as Patrick.gets so uncomfortable after every feed I don't know if it's normal and been looking for ideas. Have MW tomorrow so.will.ask.


----------



## withlovemom

hi all,

Discoria, any update dear??

babybemine, hope u have a gr8 time on ur vacation..

magicwhisper,,did u take a test yet/? two days late can mean somethin positive?? fingers crossed for u..

smiler..hope d stitches r healing well n u r havin an awesome time with Patrick..
Hope ur MW tells u somethin to soothe his uneasiness..

Lilesmom..aww..sorry to know Simon is not keepin well..hope he feels better very soon..

AFM, all going well..had a routine check-up yesterday..baby is doin fine..i have lost almost 2pounds of weight though after my last check-up..n i guess its because i have started my regular walking of 30 to 40 mins everyday..was doin it so i stay fit but did not want to loose weight...i am 26 weeks now n have put on only 14 pounds or so..which is not much.. n i have always been on d skinny side so did not want to loose any weight that i was gaining.. :( :( but d doc said it is nothin to worry abt, as d baby is growin fine :) :) so m tryin not to worry abt it but m gonna pay a little more attention to my diet & exercise..n stop stressing over my office work which has been crazy hectic for d past few days..hope that gets me back on track..

hugs n prayers to all..


----------



## lilesMom

magic fx for u honey xxx

smiler are u bf, sorry baby brain, could be somthing u r eatin if so.
or trapped wind?
what does he do? 
cry? tense up? 
hope u get answer xxxx
i was told wait and see for weeks andweeks x

withlovemom i only put on 21 pound altogether but was oer weight startin out, so long as bub is growing on scans, alls well xxxxx :)
walking is great for u and for labour :)xx 
swimming is great too. really good in later preg when exercise gets hard 

hi and hugs to all


----------



## Smiler82

withlovemom loads of people lose weight when pg rather than gain, don't fret over 2 pounds :hugs: your baby will be taken care of first and foremost so whatever you eat etc goes to them first then you, so s/he is well cared for. I'm sure the increased exercise is to do with it, so don't worry. And def don't stop exercising! Will stand you in good stead for labour!!

Lilesmom yeah I am BFing. The MW was worse than useless today - I said he gets so uncomfy after a feed and she just said "oh, he shouldn't do." Well - thanks!! Yeah he just gets really fretful and goes a bit tense. He never really cries, but his face scrunches up and he flails his arms and legs around, and kind of pushes his legs out to stretch himself out. We've been using Infacol which seems to be helping, but he never passes wind or poo unless he's relaxed, so we have to just get him through the uncomfy stage, settle him down and then usually when he's having a cuddle and about to fall asleep, he finally lets rip ;) He always gets hiccups and sneezes after a feed too. The health visitor is round tomorrow so maybe she'll be more use than the MW!


----------



## mommylov

Withlov, fx!!!!!!

Smiler, hi hun!!! Hope you are adjusting well! :)

Laura, :kiss: always!

Magic... time to :test: heheh

babybemine, have a wonderful trip and happy anniversary!

:wave: to everyone and anyone Ive missed

AFM~ :cry: ... 'nuff said.


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler that sounds very like how Simon used to be. Started about 4 weeks ish and got more and mire pronounced. Now u would hve to be blind to know Simon wasn't having silent reflux so finally got med. Only day 2 so no real difference yet. Hope u get some help soon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Amy hugs u can join me on the grumpy patch if u like. ;-) fed up of not having cure for Simon. Plus af came back.


----------



## magicwhisper

well 4 days late now >.<. i still find it strange that i have gone from a 30 day cycle to 32 days >.< and i am 4 days late on a 32 day cycle.

i think i will soon, i hate getting bfn though >.<


----------



## withlovemom

Lilesmom n smiler..thanx a ton ladies..will stick to my exercise routine n won't worry like u said.... I really hope both ur little ones feel better really soon..I will keep Simon & Patrick in my prayers for sure to feel better.. :) :)

Mommylove..:hugs::hugs: hon...
I know waitin is so hard..as all of us have gone through that..
I really hope n pray that this phase passes soon n u get good news real soon hon..Will keep u in my prayers.. :) :)

Magicwhisper...u r really patient..i could hardly wait to test every cycle that we were tryin.. n i totally understand tht seeing a BFN is hard..but 4 day late could mean somethin.. do let us know when u try..

Hi to anyone i missed..

Hugs n prayers to everyone..


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## magicwhisper

:haha: not half as much as my oh is, he is worse than me!
like me he wants to see a bfp but hates seeing all the bfn so tells me to wait ages before testing :haha:


----------



## DiscoRia

Good morning ladies, 

Even though my presence is erratic, you are always a huge source of support. I am so grateful for your presence and contribution to my life (because it means a lot to me) and I hope I too am able to return the favour to you all :) 

Magicwhisper, you really do have the patience of a saint! I'd have tested already for sure ;) i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Mommylov, huuuuuuuge hugs to you xx 

LilesMom,I really hope the meds work for Simon. Do you baby wear? A lot of people in a FB group i'm in have a lot of success with baby wearing for comforting and calming their refluxy babies after feeding. I don't know if it's something you're interested in but may save your arms if he is comfortable being kept upright after feeds.xx good luck to both xx

Withlovemom, I agree with all the positive advice here, 2lbs is not a lot, your body is just adjusting to the exercise and it's so good for you that you should keep it up for as long as you can. If you are still concerned, maybe look at your diet as you said an make sure to snack after your walk :) xx

Babybemine,, I hope you're having a wonderful time and that it's just what you need :) happy anniversary too!! xx good luck for your next cycle xx

Smiler, I hope your hv is of help! I agree that it could be something you're eating. Again with the FB group i'm on a handful of people had success with cutting dairy out of their diet. I hope you and Patrick find a solution that works for you all xx 

Hugs and love to anyone I missed! 

I am 13dpo today... On Monday I took an frer and got the lightest hint of a second line that hubby couldn't see. Tested yesterday pm and I definitely have a second line but it's still early and so still really feint. I'm excited and cautious and happy and giddy but i'm also aware that it's so early and the line us so feint that I don't think i'm going to feel secure until after 6 Weeks (when I miscarried before). Also I just started the school year and new children start from next week... And it sucks that I'll be leaving so soon, but for such a good reason!!! 

Soooo, i'm cautiously 3 Weeks and 6 days pregnant! 

I can't quite believe it but also kind of expected it from my symptoms... I guess I am surprised it happened so soon after my mc. Now I am hoping for a sticky baby but I am reminding myself constantly that despite my fear, which is real and justified, that I trust my body, that I know that my body is doing everything that is best for me and baby and that I trust that this pregnancy will work out exactly as it's meant to :)

Happy Friday lovely ladies! xx


----------



## DiscoRia

So after all that up there ^ I get to work and pee and have light brown spotting.

Sincerely hoping it's a breakthrough bleed and not another mc :\ 

Please think positive thoughts for me ladies xx


----------



## lilesMom

Could be implantation hon . Fx fir u xxx 
Simon is almost never out of my arms ;-) o hve carrier but it hurts my back. 
I hope u hve ur rainbow bub honey xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Fphone went bananas. Double post


----------



## Smiler82

Ohhh discoria :hugs: :hugs: agree with lilesmom could be implantation. Got my fingers so very tightly crossed for you, keep us posted xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Discoria.....that sounds like implantation bleeding...Fingers crossed for u dear...

Hugs n prayers to everyone else..


----------



## lilesMom

Disco ria. Hope alls well xxx

Hi and hugs to all


----------



## DiscoRia

Hi Ladies, 

Thank you for your positivity, but sadly it's not implantation bleeding. It turned red and got heavy and really painful today. The worst part is that I've still got some of my pg symptoms (sore nipples and horrid nausea) as well as really painful cramps. 

I'm really sad to be in this position again, but if it was going to happen, better sooner than later. I'd like to say that next time I'll hold off on testing so soon and wait until my period is at least a week late, but I don't know if I'd be able to stick to that. 

We put an offer in to buy an apartment this morning and all I wanted to do was cry. When we got back home I lay on the bed and sobbed with my whole body for what felt like forever... I feel better for getting it out though and hubby has been lovely and supportive even though he's sad too. 

I can only hope that the next baby sticks. Sigh. 

I hope you're all enjoying your weekend and thank you once more :) xx


----------



## magicwhisper

i am so sorry :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Disco ria I'm so sorry. Hugs honey xxx was do hoping things would go well for u. Hugs xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Thanks ladies :) 

I'm actually doing ok... a lot better than I thought I would anyway. I'm not looking forward to work tomorrow, but needs must!

xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Also is that a BFP I see you celebrating in your signature Magic?! CONGRATULATIONS! xx :D


----------



## magicwhisper

haha yeah thank you :D


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs disco ria xxx

Congrats magic. U git ur bfp on my bday ;-) xx congrats


----------



## withlovemom

So Sorry Discoria....

Congrats Magicwhsiper..


----------



## magicwhisper

:haha: thank you :D
and happy late birthday :D


----------



## Smiler82

Sorry for my absence!! Accidentally hit the 'unsubscribe' button last time I tried to check this thread then couldn't find it again! :dohh: Thanks for sending me the link lilesmom - and happy belated birthday! :flower:

Magicwhisper - congratulations! Such great news for you and your OH :thumbup:

Discoria - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I was so so very sad to read your post, am so sorry. I can see why you'd maybe prefer to delay testing next time but the wait is agony I doubt I'd be able to wait either. It's just a very personal decision and one I doubt you can really make now, you just have to see how you're feeling the next cycle you TTC. I will be sending you lots and lots of love and :dust:

AFM am sad to say we ended up switching from breastfeeding to formula :( I always said I wasn't bothered how my baby fed just as long as he was fed, loved and cared for but now I'm in this position I do feel awful about it to the point of crying nearly every day over it! I keep reminding myself of the positives, and the fact that I was bottle fed and I've got the best immune system of anyone I know!! (I'll get ill now, you watch lol) But it got to a point where he was feeding every hour for 5 days and I was just exhausted so I cracked and asked DH to give him some ready made stuff. He took to the bottle immediately and slept the longest he'd slept for ages, so I think he was exhausted by it all too. Now he sleeps better and although still windy etc after a feed, he gets over it a lot faster than he did when BFing. I feel I gave up on it a little too easily and should've tried harder but DH keeps reminding me how ill I was after the birth and how I'm still not 100% so maybe he just wasn't getting enough :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler hugs and snap ;-) the way I had to look at it was a happy healthy baby and mom aremuch better than fulfilling my wish to bf xxx
I cried over giving up too. But honestly I thunk some babies are just too hungry to bf. Xx
Simon was much happier on bottle and could eat his fill. 
He is taller than 99% of babies his age and heavier than 95% but doesnt look too far.
So I think I made the right choice. 
I couldn't see him hungry and unhappy anymore. 
U have made the right choice for ur family honey . Hugs xx


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you so much Lilesmom, that makes me feel much better, so great to know am not alone :flower: it is surprisingly hard to stop BFing I really thought I wouldn't mind either way but obviously isn't that simple! Gosh Simon sounds like a strapping lad :) Patrick is also big bonny boy! I think you're right some babies just have big appetites, and it's nice for us to know how much he's eating.


----------



## lilesMom

I was the same before I had him. Kept saying I would try nt but no pressure. Wad foolingmmyself. I def dfound It hard to stop xx mommy's guilt ;-) 
Xxx 
All the docs we see can't get over how tall Simon is for his age. It took um ages to believe he had silent reflux cos he is growing away. 

Hi and hugs to all


----------



## lilesMom

my little man had his first food today , he loved it.
he also picked up his ball without my help fir first time hurray
great day, im ridic proud
 



Attached Files:







1065134_10202153351184818_98054786_o.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









1270973_10202153097338472_185944113_o.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









1275234_10202153355184918_905448654_o.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









1276801_10202153093018364_1040495129_o.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smiler82

Tooooooo cuuuuuuteee! What a sweetie you have every right to be so proud :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks smiler xxx
How r ye getting on? X

Hi and hugs to all


----------



## withlovemom

lilesMom said:


> my little man had his first food today , he loved it.
> he also picked up his ball without my help fir first time hurray
> great day, im ridic proud

Awwww..thats so cute...he is adorable... u shud be proud of ur little boy Lilesmom.... hugs to him :) :)


----------



## withlovemom

AFM, today is my officially first day in the third trimester :) :)


----------



## mommylov

yay happy 3rd tri withlov!!!

Hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## lilesMom

Withlovemom thanks xx
Wow third tri. U won't muss it now till cuddles xx
Once u get to 30 weeks I think time just speeds by xx 

Hi and hugs to all. 

Amy hope ur not washed away. I saw flooding on news. Terrible. Xx


----------



## mommylov

thanks Laura! We are ok :) Seemed to have happened all around us so some roads were closed. DH was sent home Thurs and couldnt get in fri, I was sent home fri from work but other than that, we were fine :)


----------



## sheyan

this group is what I need,,,, trying for my first baby... boy its harder than I thought


----------



## lilesMom

Amy glad ye r ok xx

Hi sheyan. Welcome xx
How long hve u been trying hon.


----------



## Smiler82

Yes, very relieved to hear you are okay mommylov!

Woop woop for 3rd tri withlovemom :happydance: how exciting! How are you feeling?

Hello sheyan :hi: how has your ttc journey been? We've all been through the mill a little bit but PMA really helps :)

AFM things are ok ta. Had an odd day as he's been a bit snuffly and it's thrown our routine a little bit. But I also don't know if it's just him growing and wanting to be awake more in the day, I can't tell!


----------



## babybemine

Hey all. Still on vacation now but wanted to stop in and say hi. 
So sorry to hear about your loss Discoria. I can see why you want to hold out on testing again. I go through that every now and then because loss seems to be more when expectations are higher.

This cycle my AF is late. Looked online and it says that gelatin can pause your flow from coming. Have had jello this cycle so not sure if it could be the cause of my delay. My AF usually comes around cd 27-29. Had some light cramping around day 28 and no AF. Took a test and it was BFN. Figured AF was just going to be delayed so held off for a few more days and tested again but it was still a BFN. Now I am on day 34 and still no AF. Not even a hint of spotting which I always have by now. Checked back over the last year and the longest I have gone is starting on cd 32. Had a day of nausea a while back and have had a few days of feeling tired which could be expected since I am in the sun. Either way I have my fingers crossed. At times I feel like it has started but then there is nothing there.

Have been continuing with taking my walks although they are on the beach now. Also trying to watch how many calories I take in...which is hard while on vacation:) If anything at least I know how many calories I eat.

Have to pick up some more tests which is a little harder since we are on vacay with DH family. I keep wanting to hold out in case AF is to show it is not a wasted test. Though I did add two pregnancy aps on my phone and baby would be the size of mustard seed and I would be due May 22. 

I will keep you posted.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh fingers crossed for u.honey. I so.hope this us bfp xxx


----------



## babybemine

cd 35. took an afternoon wee on a stick yesterday and bfn. Took another wee this am and still bfn. Still no AF or spotting. Off on a boating trip this afternoon....if AF is going to show lets hope it is not on the boat.


----------



## Smiler82

Lilesmom - thank you for your support on the thread I started :flower: Am REALLY regretting starting it now :wacko: So many ppl just not reading my question right is soooo annoying, I was so relieved to see you on there but I'm so sorry you ended up getting a bit of stick. Usually I get great advice from everyone on this board - I know I'm prob being a bit over-anxious re letting DH care for LO all night but thought if I shared my worries someone would have nice, helpful words of advice...ok some people were nice but too many ppl jumping in thinking I don't trust DH and am being stupid. Arrgghh. Sorry you got caught up too...think may ask admin to delete the thread! xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm gonna kust unsubscribe to it. Some not very nice people after jumping on.it. 
Is it trolls I wonder or do people really feel like that. 
Sometimes I think its just people looking for a fight ;-)
I think u hve made the right decision anyway chick xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Yes I think you should unsubscribe, am so sorry I feel so bad :( I hate it when threads end up messy - normally everything I've ever posted gets good responses this is the first time it's descended into insults and nastiness and again am so sorry you got caught up. Am so p*ssed off with all the ppl having a go at me saying I should trust DH and stop freaking out cos I'll only be in the next room. What good is it being in the next room if LO starts to choke on the gunk he has from his cold. And I never said I didn't trust DH. I tried to find out about deleting the thread but doesn't seem to be possible. I SO wish I'd never asked :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon. Don't mind um. I think.itmust be people taking the piss. I've just been told I should dump Oh ;-) 
I think oh is a bit afraid of hid health problems . Anyway. Enough about those silly people xx
It happened me ages ago on something I posted. I unsubscribefromy own thread . Hee hee


----------



## Smiler82

Yeah ignore them! Can't believe someone said that, I feel responsible!!! Just had one nice response though basically laughing at how serious some ppl are and telling me to do whatever makes us both comfortable. So will unsubscribe now with that last nice post in my mind!

Am sorry your OH is nervous about Simon's health issues :hugs: is understandable. I know a lot of men who are nervous around their babies even without health issues, I think they are scared they're going to hurt them as they're so small and young. Must be hard for you guys with all the meds etc stressful for you both xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx


----------



## babybemine

cd 39 still no AF but I am home now. Hoping to test tomorrow.


----------



## lilesMom

Fx honey xxx 

We had a lovely day today fir Simons christening


----------



## Smiler82

Ah the christening! Glad you had a great day :)

FX babybemine. Did you chart your ov this cycle?


----------



## withlovemom

Hey Babybemine.. fx for u..

Lilesmom..good to know u had a gr8 time at Simon's christening..
Smiler..how r u doin hon..

Hi n hugs to everyone else..


----------



## mommylov

Hey Girls! :wave:

Smiler, WOW!!! I just read that thread and some of those women really have no idea what they are talking about. They obviously missed what you were trying to say. Sad that we come here for support and guidence and come across people like that. :(

Laura, Im so sorry to hear OH fearing for Simon's health love. I can only imagine how nervewracking and heartbreaking it is to see your little prince go through what he has. I hope that things get better for you all and that everyone is nice and healthy!!!! :hugs:

Babybemine, hope that this long cycle turns into a BFP for you! One more nights sleep then :test:

Discoria, how are you holding up hun?

Hope that this finds everyone well! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks withlovemom x

Amy we r all much better today. Think we needed some fun as a family. ;-)
Xxx
Fx for u sweetie xxx 

Hi and hugs to all. Xx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks,mommylov :hugs:on reflection I know the thread title was bad and my post prob not the clearest one I've ever written but still, some ppl were way harsh and just didn't read properly. Has put me off posting new threads, am sticking to ones where I know people! 

How are you doing mommylov? Though am just about to go catch up.on your journal :)

Any news babybemine?

Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## mommylov

Honestly though, I dont understand why they would think that. I didnt think that at all when I read it. Oh well, we love you here!!!! <3


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and hugs xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you mommylov! I love all you guys too :) 

How is everyone, any news of any sort? Nothing much from me, am staying with my parents whilst DH is away for work. I really miss him!! Only 1 night so silly haha :)


----------



## mommylov

awww I would miss my DH too!!! When he goes out of town, the house feels so empty and lonely :( How is your little man doing? Glad that you have your parents around to keep you company!

Doing ok, got my HCG trigger this morning and IUI's scheduled for tomorrow morning and Friday morning. So just waiting for that to happen then the dreaded TWW. Its going to be particularly interesting this time because I dont know how long the trigger stays in my body but Im sure I cant test like I did before in the TWW!


----------



## lilesMom

Smiler glad u hve ur parents for company but hurry home dh ;-)

Amy fx for u xxx

Hi and hugs to all.


----------



## babybemine

AF got me on cd40.

The good news is that since it held off while we were on vacation, we get to proceed with this cycle:happydance:

Doing another dose of Femara CD3-7. On CD 10 (Wednesday) I go for a HSG and then immediately after we go for an ultrasound. We will also be doing a trigger and IUI this cycle. It worked last cycle so hopefully it works again for us. This time we have the added help of a HSG in there as well. So FX that this can be our cycle.


----------



## mommylov

Hi everyone!!!

Babybemine, they say that with a combo of HSG and meds that the odds are in your favor. Are you going to do another IUI this month as well? I got pregnant the month we did that so I hope the same happens for you!!!


----------



## babybemine

yes I am going to be doing HSG and meds and trigger and IUI. We did all that minus the HSG the last cycle and we got pregnant so I am hoping that it will work again this cycle.
I am feeling confident that it is going to work. Already did the HSG, ultrasound and trigger. Working with two good eggs and we go in tomorrow for our IUI.


----------



## lilesMom

Babybemine best of luck xxx

Hi and hugs to all.


----------



## DiscoRia

Hi everyone, just a quick Hello! To let you know I'm still alive :) should be 8dpo today but no usual post OV symptoms, so maybe I didn't OV? We decided that if there is no BFP this month I'd like to take a few months off TTC to try and shorten my cycles and lose some weight and we're going to do fertility tests, so I'll keep you posted on that front :) 

I hope everyone is well and enjoying their Sunday! 

Good luck to you all and huge hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx to all xx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi ladies how is everyone? Babybemine really really hope you get good news after this YOU, how did it go?

Discoria how are things? Hopeful for you but totally understand the need to take a break if no bfp this cycle. Sometimes it is a great thing to just stop for a while, concentrate on yourself and your DH and have some quality time together x

No real news from me, just getting along with everything. Still too scared to put Patrick in his own room upstairs in the evening but know we have to do it soon!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey smiler xx 
I still don't let Simon alone ever but thats cos of his reflux 
Xxx 
Do it when ur ready. No.rush hon. Xxx 
U gettin much sleep? How is Patrick behaving himself? Xx


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks lilesmom :flower: yeah he is still so young it feels wrong to put him upstairs on his own, but I can see that keeping him downstairs with us is disturbing his sleep a little bit. During the day he naps quite happily in the lounge and I get on with housework or have the TV on etc and he doesn't mind at all. But once it gets dark, the lights and the TV are a bit much for him. I cover him with a shade to block the lights out but I don't think he sleeps that deeply. If we turn off the TV and sit there with the lights dimmed he seems to sleep better, but that's no fun for us! So the obvious solution is to put him upstairs but it does make me very very nervous!! I think one night we are going to try putting him upstairs, but DH is going to stay upstairs in the study as he likes to play on his computer a lot, and that will make me feel a little better, but I'll go up every 20 mins or so to check he is ok. 

Sleep isn't too bad, it could be a lot worse! He is such a good baby, we're so lucky. He only really cries if he has to wait too long for his bottle. He has started with the 'witching hour', where he just goes mental at about 6-7pm but calms down after a feed. I read this is really normal at this age and should only last til about 12 weeks so it's not stressful as we know it is ok and not forever! But yeah he is very good, he's quite chilled out most of the time, quite content just sitting there waching the world go by, and isn't bad at getting himself off to sleep. It's just that he still wants feeding every 3 hours or so, and it can be hard. We try to arrange it so I sleep alone 9pm - 1am, then DH brings him into the bedroom so from then on I just end up dozing, then have to be up 3am - 5am doing the bottle, feeding, changing, settling etc. If he can, DH will do the early morning feed before work, but sometimes he can't, so some days are better than others :)

How about you, are you in a nice routine now he's a bit older?


----------



## lilesMom

U sound like u hve it sorted hon xx 
Hurray for good babies xx 
Yeah we hve a good routine now and Simon loves his sleep which is great.
He still does 3 hr feeds by day but the feeds themselves are quicker and burping is easier.
He aalso has 3 naps by day and goes into the buggy now for these so I can gey stuff done. 
By nt out of 12 hrs he mostly sleeps 11. He has been doin that for ages but I know I'm very lucky with him.
Only problem is he wakes choking sometimes so I can never let him.alone .
So im in bed at 8 every nt too ;-) hurray for internet and reading. 
Up infill about 2 weeks ago he slept on me but now sleepsmainly in his cot so things hve improved. 
U could try a few nts goin up with Patrick and read to gain confidence? 
The first few nts of Simon in his cot I didnt sleep hardly so I know how u feel.
U will be pleasantly surprised how much easier it gets fast xxx 

Hi to all xx


----------



## Smiler82

Wow 11 hours out of 12 sleep that is fantastic! What a good little boy :) Shame about the choking though, is that his reflux? Patrick seems to have loads of saliva, and he sometimes chokes himself a little bit on it. I don't think it's really dangerous as is only spit, but the noise he makes is scary and his face goes bright red, I hate it. 

Yeah it is totally about confidence on my part. We did talk about putting him upstairs tonight but surprise surprise I found an excuse not to do it!! We do need to get a cot for him, at the moment he sleeps in this special little baby mattress thingy we got specially for newborns, he loves it. It fits right next to my side of the bed so he is always very close. He needs to move up to a cot really, he is getting big. I can't wait for him to be bigger, more interactive, more independent but at the same time I just love him soooo much exactly as he is I don't want him to change :D


----------



## lilesMom

Yup we r lucky ;-)
Yeah it's his reflux hon. He is getting checked to make sure its not a swallow issue from the stroke Mon week.
So fx ;-) 
U could sleep Patrick on his left side .
It's what we were recommended to do but Simon hates it.
Left side is better fir keeping food doen.
It raises entrance to tummy above exit so less chance of reflux.
Just in case little bits ofmilk are coming back for Patrick? 
Would allow him to dribble instead of choke if he wanted to too maybe. 
Just a thought. Not trying to tell u what to do xxx
U will be super confident in no tine 
Think.of the freedom ye will hve and better sleep and more independence for Patrick. Its win win .
I only said the same the other day. I'm looking forward to goin yo park beach etc
But adore him as he is too ;-)


----------



## mommylov

:wave: and :hugs: and <3 and :dust: to you all!


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah good point 're left side, did it myself when pg as really helped indigestion :D oh bless little Simon I really hope the appt goes well and is not a swallowing issue. Sure the reflux must be so uncomfortable but at least it's something he can grow out of. Sending him lots of hugs xxx

And hugs to all you lovely ladies too xx


----------



## babybemine

HSG went great and after trigger my 2 follicles were nice and big and ready for the IUI. Now we just wait.


----------



## mommylov

GL to you babybemine... fx!


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx to all xxx 
Best o luck babybemine


----------



## Smiler82

:dust: babybemine


----------



## withlovemom

all d best babybemine...
hugs n prayers 2 all :) :)


----------



## withlovemom

Hello ladies...
Not much activity on this forum for a while..so thought of dropping by to say hi...
Hope everyone is doin well... Hugs n prayers to all..


----------



## DiscoRia

Just popping by to say hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well... I'm sending lots of positive vibes to you all :) 

As for me i'm 9dpo during this huge mega long cycle after chemical last cycle. I'm on cd50 today and if if AF turns up this month we'll definitely be taking a little break to focus on hormonal balance and egg and sperm health before trying again. 

Have a great weekend lovlies xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys hope everyone is well. Xx

We r in hosp and hve been since wed. 
Little man has bad form of epilepsy called west syndrome. 
Doesn't rain but it pours. 
I cant wait t get him home 
Sleeping in a bed instead of a chair is gonna be great.


----------



## withlovemom

Hey Lilesmom...hope Simon feels better soon n u can get him home....
Discoria.. FX for u hon.... do keep us posted..


----------



## babybemine

On cd 10 had ultrasound and they saw I 16 follicle to work with. Have to go back for another ultrasound on Tuesday.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh lilesmom am so sorry Simon has more health issues. Have never heard of West syndrome but my brother has epilepsy, can be scary. He is a healthy young man tho, doesn't cause him too many issues as seems to be under control with medication. Hopefully that will be the case for Simon too. Thinking of you, give your wee man a hug and kiss from me, wishing him a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys. Xx
Drugs finally seem to starting to work.
Fingers crossed it stays that way .
Still in hosp. 
Smiler my mom has regular epilepsy too but thus one is nastier. 
Can slow development. Hope not!!! 
But they do grow out of it which is goid. 
Hope alls well with u and Patrick xxx 
Love to all.


----------



## mommylov

Hey ladies! Just checking in to see how things are going.

FX for you Discoria!!!!

Laura, Im glad to hear that you and Simon are home now hun (via FB). Rest and hope you guys get better!!!!

Withlov, how are you dear?

Smiler, hows it going?? How are you liking mommyhood?

Babybemine, fx that 16mm follie turns into your rainbow!

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!

7dpo here and just waiting but not too hopeful this cycle. :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys. Xx 
Thanks Amy. I'm hopefull foe u sweetie xxx
It's great to be home. Xx

Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## Smiler82

Hey ladies

Lilesmom so pleased you are home now. How is Simon? Great news they can grow out of it I truly truly hope that is the case for your little man, bless him xx

Discoria, babybemine, mommylov...am always wishing you guys happy thoughts, I really really hope to hear good news from you all soon xx

Withlovemom how are you doing? Hope you are feeling well?

AFM I know it sounds so silly but am really proud of myself for finally putting bubs upstairs to sleep in the evenings!! I was so scared to do it for so long but for no particular reason I just felt ok to do it. It's only been 2 nights lol :) feels like a big step for me. At last getting more confident in general and can enjoy it a little more rather than worrying a lot of the time xx


----------



## babybemine

16mm follie turned into 23mm on day of iui. Woo hoo. In two week wait now.


----------



## lilesMom

Babybemne fx xxx woohoo for great follie xxx

Smiler he will grow oyt of this kind of epilepsy but is more at risk of having regular epilepsy cos of the stroke.
He is doing great thank god. Xx
Eeg next week to double Chek. Fx 
Well done hon. It's a big step. U will hve more freedoms xxx

Hi and Hugs all.xx 
Disco ria hope ur doing well and moving on to TTC if thats where u r aiming for rhis cycle xxx


----------



## mommylov

Good Luck babybemine!!!!! Thats a great size follie :)

Hi Ladies!!! :wave:


----------



## babybemine

4dpo mild cramping


----------



## lilesMom

Fx crossed bfp cramping xxx o


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys
How us everyone? 
Things are good here . 
Simon id doing great thank god ;-)
Seriously broody here today. 
Totally irrational. Hve aalready decided id wait or stop but.......
Hormones r raging ;-)
<3 to all xxx


----------



## babybemine

thought things were going good but now not so sure. Had two bfn's yesterday and the day before. Hoping it is too early but I had already started af at this time last cycle. RE has me getting a blood test on the 15th if no af by then. Hoping it is just early for me to test and this is my cycle.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u hon x


----------



## Smiler82

Oh FX babybemine keep us posted, good luck for fri x

Lilesmom so pleased to hear Simon is doing well :) Does he have many seizures or anything? Lots of hugs to you both :hugs:And you're broody?! Whaaa?? Haha! Will be waiting a few years in this house lol xx all going quite well tho, nicely settled into a feeding routine and at bed time too. Down at 7pm and feeds again 6.30 am, but he does fidget a lot at about 4am so I'm normally up down up down from that time, which is a bit of a killer :S !!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi smiler xx
Glad ye hve a nice routine going xmakes both ur lives bwtter ;-)
Simon has had none so far on new meds thank gid
So fx. Eeg on 22 to make sure meds are working. 
Please god they r. They seem to be.
I'm gonna wait till simin is 1. 
I'm gonna focus on Simon and losing weight in meantime.
I'm 32 pounds down but hve 3-4 stone to go ;-)
Il get there ;-) 

Hey to all xx


----------



## withlovemom

Hello everyone..

Babybemine..FX for u..do keep us posted..
Lilesmom..glad to know Simon is feeling better..n hope ur broody feelings go away soon..its perfectly natural to feel that way sometimes though..
Smiler..hw r u doin hon?? n hws Patrick?? Hws motherhood treatin u?? m sure it is amazing..
Mommylove..whats happenin at ur end?? hope all is well..

Hi to anyone i have missed....

AFM, i have shifted to my parents place for my delivery n wil b here for a couple of months afterwords as well.. enjoying the break from work as office was CRAZY for the past couple of weeks.. have finally handed over my projects to another colleague..so releived.... I have a new OB/GYN here who wil be delivering my baby as my parents house is in a different city all togather.. She seems like a nice lady..have a scan scheduled on the 18th Nov. when i will be 37 weeks.. after which she will see how to take things forward..hoping for everything to be as smooth and simple as possible..

Will keep u guys posted.. Take care till then..

Hugs and prayers to all :) :) :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

withlovemom not long for u now xx
fx all goes smoothly for u hon, no reason it shouldnt xxx
u will be having cuddles before u know it :)
glad u r gettin some rest now and are done with work xx

hey to all xx

broody is susbiding here. :)
kinda hormonal a bit id say :)
been reading up on cholestasis and im very likely to get it again so...
it puts me off a lot, 
il see what liver consultant says to me end of the month :)
also redundancies are being offered in my company but targeted and voluntary.
fx i can take it. 
ive been waiting for it ;) 
it would be perfect :)


----------



## babybemine

Walmart cheepie was a faint positive today. the other day I thought it might have been very very faintly positive but I thought that it was in the wrong spot and it was very very faint so I threw it out. Ooops. So caught up in getting negatives I guess. Blood test on Friday.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh congrats hon.
Woohoo xxx


----------



## babybemine

Got a pregnant 1-2 yesterday on clearblue and a beta of 66 at 4 weeks.


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow congratulations babybemine! H&H 9 months xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray ;-)
Congrats honey xx


----------



## withlovemom

Congrats Babybemine... 
n all d very best for d comin nine months... 
Lots of prayers n best wishes ur way.. :) :)


----------



## DiscoRia

Yay, congrats babybemine!! h&h 9 months xx


----------



## babybemine

Thank you everyone. Had first ultrasound today at 5 week 3 days. Saw the gestational sac with the yolk. Baby is measuring at 5 weeks 6 days. Next ultrasound in two weeks and when we hear the heartbeat I will be released from the specialist and able to see the OB.


----------



## Smiler82

Fingers crossed hun, keep us posted x


----------



## mommylov

Congrats babybemine!


----------



## lilesMom

<3 to all xx


----------



## withlovemom

Hello ladies..
thought i woud drop by n sai a quick hiiii...
had a check-up on Monday 25th november when i completed 38 weeks..baby is in head down position but is not yet engaged in the birth canal.. doctor suspects i might go beyond my due date...(due date is 9th december but she thinks i might as well get stretched till 15th december) Really hopin that does nt happen..have another check-up on 30th november when i wil b 38W5d..she wil be performing a non-stress test...lets c how everythin goes...keeping my fingers crossed...will keep you guys posted...

hugs n prayers to all u lovely ladies....


----------



## Smiler82

Hey Withlovemom...easy for me to say I know but try not to worry too much! I don't know if they measure it the same where you are but I was so jealous of my friend who had the same dates as me, because she was almost fully engaged (1/5 engaged) and I hardly was at all, but then she went 2 weeks overdue and I delivered on time :D So just take it easy, bounce on a gym ball, no one can truly know when things are going to progress. What is a non-stress test? Good luck! Xx


----------



## lilesMom

I second smiler.
It can happen fast after all
Docs are only guessing xx 
I had lots of non stress tests.
If bub isnt moving drink cold juice.
Ribena worked every time to get Simon moving.
Best of luck.I'm sure it will go great xxx

Hey smiler how ye doin ? Xx 

Hey to all xx


----------



## Smiler82

I'm fine thanks Lilesmom, how are you? How is Simon? Patrick is fine, a bit off since his latest jabs but nothing too bad. He is in a good routine now, just hoping it stays that way :D xx


----------



## lilesMom

Glad all is well. Xx
Usually if bub likes his routine. They llike to stay in it
It makes. Feel more secure I think.
We r good thanks. 
His reflux was bananas gor a bit again but hve upped zantac again amd its calmunga little.
Xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Thanx a lott Liles mom & Smiler..

A non stress test is the one where the doctor monitors baby's heart beat & movements & co-relates them on a graph... it went of well..

The head was not engaged as of 30th November..my doctor suspects it to be a case of CPD ( CephaloPelvic Disproportion ) which means baby's head is large and the size of my pelvis is small.. this makes a Normal Vaginal Delivery very difficult or not possible altogether if the head just does not engage... We have decided to wait till my due date which is 9th december..if things are not progressing, 10th december will be a planned c-section delivery...

I was really looking forward to a Normal vaginal delivery.. but as long as baby comes out safe and fine, i am ok with anything.. hoping and praying for everything to go smooth & fine...

have another check-up on 4th december..will keep u all posted..

Hope everyone else is doin good
Hugs n prayers to all..


----------



## lilesMom

at least they know hon and bub wont get stuck and or distressed, xx
hoping it can still happen for u but if its c section like u said better to hav e bub out safely, xxx hugs xxx
best o luck xxx
bet ur looking forward to baby cuddles :) xxx


----------



## Smiler82

Ah yeah I agree. No point putting yourself or bubs in any danger. Doesn't matter how they come out as long as they are healthy and safe. But I know it's disappointing if it's not what you wanted xxx


----------



## mommylov

Just popping in to send :hugs: to everyone! Hope you all are well! :)


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx Amy


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys long time no chat , how are we all xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Merry Christmas to everyone! 

I hope you all have a wonderful day and can spend it with the ones you love.

Take Care,
Ria 
xx


----------



## lilesMom

Happy christmas ria xx

Happy christmas all xx


----------



## Smiler82

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all had a lovely time. Lots of PMA for all for 2014 xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hello lovely ladies....

We are blessed with a baby boy born on 5th December 2013 :) :)
Our Bundle of joy - We have named him Ivaan :) :)

As i had mentioned in my previous pst, i had a check-up on 4th december..but i was feeling very little movemebts that day..so the doctor decided to run a scan..she found out that my fluid levels had dropped a lott.. so we decided on an elective c-section scheduled on 5th december..n our baby boy was born at 8.30 am on 5th december weighing 8lbs.. 

i wanted to inform you ll asap but got tied up wid duties of a new mom... it has been wondeful since the first day...though i m sleep deprived because of the feedings and nappy changing parades during the nights, its all worth it... enjoying every bit of motherhood.... :) :)

I would like to take a moment to thank each and every one of you on this forum..... your constant support through the last nine months was very helpful and will be remembered as an important part of my pregnancy... loads n loads of hugs n prayers to all of you...

I will pray to god that he blesses everyone with their bundles pf joy very soon...

Hugs n prayers to all again....


----------



## lilesMom

Withlovemom congrats xxx
Fab news. 
Lovely name xxx
So glad alls well xxx 

Hey to all xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Congratulations Withlovemom! I am so glad to hear that everything is going well and that you are enjoying motherhood so :) 

Take Care xx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh withlovemom that is fantastic news!! Congratulations! So pleased all ended well. Hope you're recovering ok xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Thanx a lott Lilesmom, Discoria & Smiler...

I have recovered and am doing well..
The little one is also doing fine..

The only area i am struggling a bit at is breastfeeding..

I started breastfeeding from the 2nd day after d c-section and have continued..
But Ivaan's hunger is not fulfills only on breast milk and i have to give him formula after breastfeeding..even after he feeds on me for good 45 mins to 2hrs, he needs the formula feed of 3 ounces at least.. i was really keen on only breast-feeding but my bub seems to have a large appetite..

Other than that all is going well....

Hows everyone doin here??

hugs to all....


----------



## lilesMom

Hey hon.
Same happened us.
I pumped and combination fed for 2 months.
Then switched to formula. Xxx
Hope things work out for u but if not.
Dont stress.
Happy and healthy mom and baby are more important xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hello all,

Long time since any activity on our forum..

Hope all r doing well..

Hugs to all....


----------



## lilesMom

Things hve gone very quiet. 
Love to all xxx 
I'm roo tired foe proper post ;-)
Il be back ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

How is everyone ? Xx


----------



## withlovemom

Heyloooo all..
Hw r u all doin??


----------



## Smiler82

Heeeeyyyyyy!

Not too bad here thanks - bit tired tho ;) Alternating good and bad with sleeping! How is everyone else? x


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xxx
not brilliant here at mo. lil man epilepsy playing up with about 2 months.
tryin to get meds that work.
how ye all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys long time no post
How is everyone Xx 
Much better here.
Epilim finally working for him
Just had his first bday last week 
;-)


----------



## Smiler82

Heyyyyyyyy

I thought I had replied to this on my Kindle! Obvs didn't work :dohh:

Anyway yeah how are we all?! Lilesmom I can't believe Simon is 1 already! How quickly did that year go?!?! Did you have a party? How is he doing? So pleased to hear his epilepsy is under better control now. 

All okay here (apart from sleep issues I just posted about lol) Patrick has just suddenly started doing loads...crawling and standing in the same week, and sometimes tries to stand without holding onto anything! Tries to climb the bookcases, the stairs...really need to get a gate :D

Hope everyone is okay, would be lovely to hear more news xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey xxx
We had 2 mini parties. 
One with my family
And one with oh parents ;-)
Def the year flew ;-)

That's prob it sleep.issue hon
All the new things
Simon wakes up practising things ;-)
Iys actually a good sign
Not that it feels like it at work ;-)


----------



## Smiler82

Ah you are back at work? Wasn't there worries about redundancies or something when you were pregnant? Are you full time/part time? I do 2 days a week and Patrick goes to nursery. He loves it, he has so much fun there. Only down side is he won't sleep much when he's there - at home he'll nap for a total of 2 - 4 hours during the day but at nursery it's a total of about an hour! So he is often quite grumpy when he gets home then seriously overtired by bed time...:dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I worded that badly.
I meant when ur working ;-)
No I won't be back at least till he is 2.5
Il see how he is then but prob nor back then either.
He has lots of appointments and we have physio and stuff yo do everyday.
I would worry far too much if I was working.
Plus it would be impossible to get child care that would do all he needs done for him
I'm very happy I can stay with him ;-)
I'd love redundancy ;-)
Ive been waiting for it but no sign ;-)
Ha ha. 
R u happy to be working? 
2 daays is nice. Xx 
Any better with sleep?


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I see haha that was me reading it wrong :) So how does it work then, are you technically still employed by the same company but just on extended leave? I'm glad you're happy being at home though, and I'm sure he is very glad you are too :D

Not sure if I am happy working or not!! Being a parent full time is such hard work there is part of me that likes the break, but I do miss him. The days are quite long too as he is normally up around 5-6am then I do a full day's work, look after him once he's home, do bed time etc, then back to work to finish off everything. Then the same the next day! Zzzzzzzz....


----------



## lilesMom

I got 2 years carers leave after my mat leave
So my job or job with same ish conditions open to me then
I don't think I'll be able to go back though.
These years are so important with helping him develop.
He sometimes has appointments 3 days a week and I don't see it stopping anyttime soon ;-)
He is doing great though, thank God. 
He is,the,best happiest little dude ;-)

Yeah I can totally see how work would be good and bad ;-)
Money, time to be me and see my friends, have lunch or go to shop without packing up car would be good ;-)
But tiredness, extra planning and extra worry are bad 
Xxx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hello Ladies! 

I am so happy to catch up a little bit here :) 

Happy Birthday Simon! I can't believe it's been a whole year since he was born, congratualtions to you all xx

and Smiler, you're already back at work a little bit. It feels like you should still have a tiny squish of a baby, hehe

I hope all you mums are in good spirits and that all us TTCers are doing equally well with lost of PMA :D xx

I've been using the internet less and less as I focused more on 'the real world' and tried to live more :) Lots of stuff has happened, we saw a fertility specialist, I had another early loss, my best friend had her 2nd baby, we bought an apartment in Milan, I had about a zillion blood tests and just found out last week I am MTHFR hetero compound... which is likely the cause of my recurrent early losses. 

Hubby is getting his sperm test and culture done on the 11th of July. I am still meant to get a couple of physical exams, but once we've got those results we're going to book back in with the Specialist so she can disect everything and tell us the next step. 

I've already done a huge amount of research, put myself on baby aspirin (which will likely end up being a life time prescription) and have an appointment with my GP this week. I also pick up my second set of blood results this afternoon and find out about my post ov progesterone levels and if I have any more genetic mutations. 

It's all been a little overwhleming these past 7 days, but I am feeling positive. 

Regardless of the baby prognosis, this information can and probably will change my life for the better. I am well equipped now to prepare for any future pregnancies and also to make sure my body is getting what it needs to function well on a day to day basis!

In other good news, I just booked a holiday to Spain in August with my Mum. She turned 70 this year and although we celebrated a little when she came to visit in May, it will be nice to spend some quality time with her :) 

I don't know when I will next visit the boards, I find inftertility a little easier to cope with when I put my energy into yoga and breathing and living rather than the internet these days. But I haven't forgotten all you lovely ladies and the fantastic support you have given me over these past couple of years :) 

Thank you and take care xx


----------



## lilesMom

So glad u updated disco ria
Yoga and healthy living sounds great 
So sorry for ur losses hon xxx
Huge hugs xxx
Ur so right to focus on being healthy
Let specialist help u get ur bub when u r in full health Xx
Hope u have a fab holiday with ur Mom xxx
Hope ur rainbow bub is here soon xxx


----------



## withlovemom

Hi Everyone.. good to see some activity on our forum....

Lilesmom... 
Woww..Simon is one year old already..He must b a handful... 
Great to know tht Simon's epilapsy is getting better.. & i completely understand that you would want to stay at home with your little one to make sure all his needs with respect to his health are taken care of at its best & no one will do that job better than u... Wil pray that he stays happy n healthy always..

Smiler....
Hey..Looks like little Patrick is a very active baby.. He must be keeping u busy through out.... How fast they grow right??? good to know that you are able to juggle between your work and baby.... I can understand about you feeling happy and sad both about the job though....I might be writing your lines in a couple of more days.. 

Discoria..
Hey Hon....
So sorry about the recurrent losses hon.. 
Hope all the further medical check-ups and tests go well 
and the results work out to be in your favor..
Have a fab time at Spain.... Take care n keep up ur positivity..

As for me,
Ivaan is keeping me busy.... he has started moving around by pushing himself ahead on his tummy.. its so nice to watch him.. i would be enrolling him in a childcare center once he is 7 months old.. it will be for half a day though.. from 9a.m. to 2p.m. I would be working part time.. everyday half day.. my boss has been very supportive right since my pregnancy and he continues to do so even now.. I am looking forward to get back to work.. but at the same time i am worried whether Ivaan will cope up with the change in atmosphere at the daycare.. I have been told that the kids adjust to change of place and people faster at an early age.. Hence starting with the child care soon... Hope all goes well.. DH says that i might take more time to adjust to stay away from baby than the baby himself will take to get adjusted to the child care facility ;) ;) will keep u guys updated...

Till then take care everyone..


----------



## lilesMom

Aw Ivan is scooting around. Lil cutie
I think it hubby is right.
I


----------



## Smiler82

Discoria :hugs: so great to hear from you, though of course am so sorry to hear of your loss and the issues you have. Totally understand you not wanting to live online anymore so I don't know if/when you'll read this message but I just hope you are okay and one day would be awesome to update us with a bfp :) Congratulations on your apartment! How exciting! And hope you have a fab time in Spain with your mum!

withlovemom - glad to hear Ivaan is doing well :) We put Patrick into nursery at 7 months old and he dealt with it brilliantly. He goes 2 full days a week and although he doesn't sleep too well there, he loves his carer - throws his arms out to her when we drop him off! And he has so much fun, and has made some little friends. Of course he has his days where he's not quite so keen to go but generally it's been absolutely fine and I'm sure Ivaan will be fine too. I did leave Patrick 1 day per week before he started nursery so he got used to me not being around - grandparents babysat whilst I worked 1 day a week then when I started doing 2 days a week that's when he started nursery. So if you can get him used to not being with you for a little while ahead of him starting, it may help. But it is hard regardless of how well they settle! I do miss my little monkey :)


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry my hone went bananas yest and refused to type ;-)
Lovely to see all your updates :-D


----------

